# The job hunting support thread



## Cloo (Jul 11, 2012)

I've looked around, but I couldn't find a thread like this, to my surprise (could have sworn there was one at some point?) So a place to blow off steam, ask advice, generally support one another.

Anyway, I'm an editor and I have known for about a year now, ie just before I went on maternity leave, that my role was at risk, but there was some chance another one might be found in the interim. It hasn't been and I'm just about to be made redundant. Applied for a three or four things since April, but no joy - probably, I realise, as my CV was a bit shit and the one that was a really perfect match for me (basically the same job with one of our demi-competitors) wasn't willing to budge on paying less than I'm on currently, though I was hoping they might consider it.

CV now been considerably improved, after a very brief chat with some CV-reviewing people I got via www.thecvlibrarycom - they obviously do it for free as a way of trying to get people to pay for their pricey CV-writing services after free consultation, but the latter was enough to give me some good ideas. Seems to have worked, as I've just been offered my first interview, even though I dashed the application off in 20 mins as the agent was trying to find someone urgently (had been thinking about the role, but prioritised other ones). Also says something that maybe a concerted, one-shot go at a job application may sometimes be more effective than a microanylsed, multi-drafted one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh god
I need some support (ie a kick up the arse).
I was so good last week. 
Not so this week.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I think we'll do/need plenty of arse kicking on this thread.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2012)

What irritates me is that on the job boards I am using they do not show closing dates. Sometimes I bookmark a job ad to look at the next day and by then it is GONE!!!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed some don't do that.

Or really annoyingly, you find a great job on an employers' website. Which closed for applications seven months ago.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2012)

I am finding agencies want me to consider jobs like the one I did 15 years ago. I have moved on from then and don't want to do that sort of work anymore.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 11, 2012)

Agents are being OK - some are quite proactive, and some are 'check our website and call us if you see anything interesting' - ie, 'we have far, far more people on our books than we have jobs'.

The depressing thing for me is seeing stuff that looks good and appropriate, then realising/finding out it's less money than I'm on now. Publishing pay's always shit, but it looks like everyone's trying to get away with paying the minimum they can offer, so I might be looking at the tiddliest payrise.

Sent off today for a charity editorial job I'd really like, as I've long wanted to do publications stuff for charities (I like a varied workload, and I think I like the idea of being less concerned about sales/bottom line etc), but most jobs along those lines ask for a PR/Marketing person or a online person more than they do an editor, but this one doesn't. I'd like to get to interview, but for all I know my application is totally the wrong tack for charity work and/or they'll have dozens of applicants from already in editorial for charities. It's barely a payrise, but it's also only 4.5 days a week, which could be really useful if they'll be flexible with the hours, plus, as I said, it's a direction I'd like to take.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2012)

In the last 48 hours I have lost both my jobs  Not sacked nor made redundant.
I was just getting back on my feet after being made redundant from a job I was in for 13 years. I knew both new jobs may not be forever but had decided to try and relax and go with the flow as I realised that applying for jobs through the normal routes never worked for me and just sucked my soul. Maybe they would lead somewhere, I thought. I have only ever got jobs through word of mouth. I applied for over 350 in the last year and nothing but got 2 from recommendations. 

And now. Fuck. That soul sucking waste of time application process again or wait for more word of mouth? Cannot wait so soul sucking it is. Very very unhappy
I'll take all the support I can get, thanks


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2012)

Either I have a problem with my email address or agents are lying to me.

I spoke to one the day before yesterday and asked him to email me the job spec and I would call him back yesterday. The email never arrived and I don't have his name or number to contact him.

Thing is, my email address is at the very top of my CV. surely copy and paste is not beyond these people?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2012)

Check your spam


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Check your spam


Have done.... nawt


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> ... I have only ever got jobs through word of mouth. I applied for over 350 in the last year and nothing but got 2 from recommendations. ....


vauxhallmum that is not a good ratio, I am not surprised it got you down. How many of those 350 resulted in interviews?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2012)

2 . fucking 2 .


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2012)

And I found out I lost the last job through facebook


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> And I found out I lost the last job through facebook


Well that is creative, not sure I could do the same though I have been recommended to linkedin ...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Well that is creative, not sure I could do the same though I have been recommended to linkedin ...


 It wasn't personal. I was working backstage in the theatre and show closed so we all lost our jobs. But unfortunately the management didn't deem backstage staff important enough to ask us to the after show meeting 
It's been running for over a decade btw so I thought we might be safe for a while..


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh sorry VM You found out you *lost* the last job on FB .... I misread and thought you found your last job on FB  my mistake.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry VM - that sounds totally suckacious.  Well, we're here for ya. (((VM)))


----------



## Cloo (Jul 14, 2012)

A bit stressed out about getting the pre-interview exercises done. Have finished the most substantive bit, but it's so difficult to get this shit done with kids around, and I need to finish it tomorrow night. Haven't even done any research on the place yet, so will have to try on Monday, when I still have both kids to contend with. It's a tricky time, as my parents are away for six weeks now, and the friend who usually provides the back up childcare is with them for a week or two - luckily my sister can have the kids while I have the interview on Tuesday, as her husband will be at home.

No need to be that stressed really - this is not my ideal job and I almost certainly won't get it, but I suppose it makes me worry about how I'll deal with the prep for any other interviews and looking after the kids, although I guess they won't all involve as much as this. Or maybe they will at this level. If I'm still at this in a couple of months, Ez will be at school, I suppose.


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2012)

Not sure if I should start a new thread but I'll ask here first....

So I need to write a personal statement - 



The Person Specification is not just 'Experience Required' it also has 'Core Behaviours' and I'm not sure how to deal with answering the question (with real life examples of how I've done it too) as there is some overlap.

I have gone through the 'Experience Required' and answered it point for point, do I now need to answer 'Core Behaviours' in the same way? It does say continue onto a separate sheet if required but I'm worried it's going to end up really long and like I'm repeating myself/waffling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you rewrite so you address both in one statement? This way you won't overlap or repeat. I think that might be what they are asking


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2012)

It says to give examples, so I'd go ahead and give examples.

it's probably easier for the people doing the short-listing if you address it point by point from their specification (even if that means a bit of repetition)

Also remember that for many jobs, some of the relevant experience / competencies can be pulled from life outside work, e.g. volunteering (in its widest sense - possibly things like being a union rep and so on), study, in some cases caring for family etc.


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you rewrite so you address both in one statement? This way you won't overlap or repeat. I think that might be what they are asking


 
It's more that I think there might be someone with a red pen going through to check you've answered them and will just be going down the list 



Puddy_Tat said:


> It says to give examples, so I'd go ahead and give examples.
> 
> it's probably easier for the people doing the short-listing if you address it point by point from their specification (even if that means a bit of repetition)
> 
> Also remember that for many jobs, some of the relevant experience / competencies can be pulled from life outside work, e.g. volunteering (in its widest sense - possibly things like being a union rep and so on), study, in some cases caring for family etc.


 
Yeh it's more the repetition but I'm concerned about, but like I said above do people in public sector tend to just go down the personal spec and tick off what you've said in the same order??


----------



## Cloo (Jul 19, 2012)

Had my first interview on Tuesday. It went OK - I suppose it was less challenging than some might be, as they were a not-for-profit organisation, so no scary questions about budgets or sales or the like. I doubt I'll get it - it's not my ideal, but yeah, I'd take it if by some chance it were offered - but it was a good one to ease back into the whole thing.

Heard back that I've not got interview for one I sent off to last week, but I'm OK with that as the more I thought about it, the more I felt it wouldn't be appropriate. It was commissioning for a pretty radical political publisher and you'd really need to be in line with their politics to do it, but I'm just not.

That leaves one application outstanding now, publishing role in a charity - the one I'd most like to get an interview for, but probably won't, I expect.

One new thing came up yesterday that's interesting - also for a charity , but only a 2-month contract initially, which seems a bizarrely short run, but anything's worth trying at the moment. The main hitch is I think it wants someone ASAP and with an approaching holiday, and childcare to arrange, it's unlikely I could start anything before September, but I'll probably apply anyway - not going to agonise over making the perfect application, though.

Job finding mission for today is getting in touch with a local Jewish employment support charity - they do general support and advice for unemployed people and I'd like to get a proper CV going over and some interview skills reviewed sooner rather than later.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

zenie said:


> It's more that I think there might be someone with a red pen going through to check you've answered them and will just be going down the list
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it's more the repetition but I'm concerned about, but like I said above do people in public sector tend to just go down the personal spec and tick off what you've said in the same order??


 
Can you give some details on what the position is, that would influence the approach I'd take FWIW.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, the charity role people have called me to interview!  Dead pleased about that - must be doing something right somewhere along the application line.

Got an appointment with the employment charity for a week on Monday and also got my redundancy offer in writing - they're calling my leaving date 31st, then they can get me the payout on 1 August. Now I need to get in touch with my manager and see if we can arrange drinks or something to say goodbye to the folks who knew me, as I don't want to just vanish after 8 years there. Been cheated of my big goodbye speech, dammit.


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2012)

grit said:


> Can you give some details on what the position is, that would influence the approach I'd take FWIW.


 
I've done it now. It was 1600 words


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2012)

Good luck with it, Zenie.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 22, 2012)

zenie said:


> I've done it now. It was 1600 words


Just seen your question about person spec in public sector

in education they do go down the list ticking off and its much quicker for shortlisters to have everything there point by point even if theres repetition and its long

i reckon public sector the same

good luck


----------



## Cloo (Jul 22, 2012)

Drafted an email to my manager now all my paperwork's through and I've agreed to it. My 'last day' is 31st, payout to follow the next day. Just waiting for confirmation from HR lady that my team know - I expect they will tomorrow and that my manager knows already. I've realised it's probably no good trying to get goodbye drinks in before September due to holidays and the Olympics, but heck, I've been away so long that waiting a month or so's not really going to matter.

I'm also asking if she can send me a few work-related documents so that if I do get interviewed for another commercial job, where I'm likely to be asked about budgets, sales etc, I actually have the real figures to mentally refer to.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been longlisted for a job as a research administrator at the uni of birmingham, and they've sent me a call document for some funding money that is available, and asked me to summarise it in 250 words or less... but there's a summary at the start of the document which is around 300 words long and I've basically c+p'd that and removed some of it, down to around 200 words, but I don't think there's the need to include anything else from the full document (which is 8 pages long).
I mean, the people doing the funding have summarised it, and surely they'd know the most important information, I just feel strange having a test which involves me doing almost nothing.  I've been through the whole document, I didn't even really clock that the first bit was a summary until I noticed I'd copied some bits which had the same information, and I don't think anything else needs to be in there really, there's a couple of bits I might have put in but they would take it over 250 words.  It sounds wrong not to include it but these are the success criteria - only I can see that they are meaningless - "scientific excellence is the key criteria" like someone isn't going to put in a funding application (in social sciences) that doesn't claim to achieve scientific excellence.  I bet that or something similar is there on the success criteria of every funder, just like diversity and inclusion is for arts funding.

Can I really just send them back the summary from the document itself. c+p'd bar a few sentences dropped and the odd word changed to make it make sense?  It feels wrong, I guess because I reckon most people could see that there's a summary there so just copy that.  Seems an odd test if it's that easy I suppose.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 24, 2012)

Sometimes it is that easy, I guess. Or could you phone them for some sort of clarification as to whether that 250 limit is correct?

Gone public on FB about the redundany, asked mates to look out for anything appropriate - they always say most people find a job through contacts, but damned if I know anyone in any connected field, really. Still, worth a try.

Work say I can't have copies of documents I asked for as they're generally not allowed off-site for commercial confidentiality reasons, which I understand. I can come in and go through them so I can get the relevant figures, though, so I'll try and pop by anyway.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2012)

No phone number, I just sent it to them, haven't heard back yet which is surprising, I know I'll hear either way because the uni of Birmingham use an online system so even if you get rejected at the application stage you find out with a form email.
I'm assuming someone is ill or had to go away for a day ro two or something,.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope it turns out OK.

I had my interview for the charity job yesterday but arsed it up, frankly. I was caught off guard by some questions I really ought to have been prepared for, but TBH I don't feel that  about it, as it's early days and it's all part of the learning process. Basically I need to be really clear about the remit of the role I'm applying for, and able to talk about it, and better at articulating my previous role effectively. It just wasn't slick, and there was no spark with the interviewers really. I was also a bit unsure about the location - St Katherine's Docks. Great river views, quite picturesque, but nowhere nearby for affordable lunch or to buy stuff you might need or want to get in your lunch hour (clothes, gifts etc).

Spoke to an agent about a role, who was also responsible for my first interview last week and she told me they should know about the outcome of that by end of next week. Agent says they haven't seen many people, so there's a small chance that could happen. If it's a small pool, they might well not have had anyone as interested (very) or knowledgeable (not very really, but willing to learn) in the subject matter as me, so if my editing test was good maybe it'll happen, who knows?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2012)

Went to initial appointment with local Jewish charity that specialises in job-finding support and advice. They seem pretty useful - I'll go to their introductory seminar at the start of September (can't do ones in between due to holiday) and then I can choose specific seminars I'd like to go to on stuff like interview skills, CV writing and the like. You also get monthly meetings with an advisor, who are all people who've been professionals in things other than advising people of jobs (they're all volunteers).

Just sent off application for publishing job at British Museum, which I'd love, but I'd be amazed if I got to interview. Plus it might be a bit tricky as they'll probably want/need to interview while I'm on holiday, but I'm not sure what they expect this time of year.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 31, 2012)

oh yeah, I didn't get called to interview, no feedback though so I don't know if it was the test or my application that wasn't good enough.
Nothing much since then, half a dozen applications to jobs, all rejected or not heard back yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Just had an interview for a job I could do with my eyes closed. Think it went well but my thoughts are now plagued with things I could have said and done better


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2012)

Always the way, OU. I try not to think too much about it, or else you just drive yourself nuts.

Not surprisingly, didn't get to next round/job on charity role - they sent nice feedback. Maybe they were just being polite, but they said they thought I spoke well but they had, as I suspected they would, someone with more specifically relevant experience (ie someone from a charity editorial role) so that's OK.

Agent for the first job interview I went for still seems to be hinting I might get it - but she has just said that they might be looking at a six-month contract now. TBH, for that job that'd be just fine, as it's not one I'd really want to do for more than a year anyway, but I'd def take it as a contract. I wonder if they found through the grapevine someone who fits their bill better (for example, an Arabic speaker, which they ideally wanted), but who's moving over here in 6 months and they just want to fill the job now until this person comes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Bloody hell Cloo, sounds stressful! Is the job with MI6? 

I kinda want to email the interviewer and tell her how confident I am that I can do the job, esp after seeing the place. She was impressed by the amount I did in my last job. No wonder I was stressed out so much by it! I just hope she's not put off my long period out of work, which i find it hard to be honest about. I was also asked about why I left the last job and I think I fudged it a bit as I'm bound to a confidentiality agreement. I think she will probably infer correctly from what I said, but that may make me look like a burnout, which in hindsight I was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Ps it is bad form to contact the interviewer after the interview isn't it? I've done all I can, haven't I?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Ps it is bad form to contact the interviewer after the interview isn't it? I've done all I can, haven't I?


No, I was just reading a book which suggested sending a handwritten 'thank you' note to the interviewer next day (easy and worth a shot), and then following up with some intelligent questions a few days later by phone (harder). I was going to do the note thing for the charity job, but it didn't seem worth it in the end. I think it is worth, if you like the job and think you're in with a chance, displaying that you are thinking of it after you've left the interview - at least making it look as though you don't consider the end of the interview the end of the interview process.

The one I'm waiting to hear about is with an Islamic research foundation - very interesting stuff. But it's quite an austere work environment, I think, they were honest that there's nowhere to progress from the job, and in terms of job progression it's not really a leap forward, so I wouldn't want to do a role like that for too long. The difficulty with length of working there was that they only produce one book every year or two really, so depending on where they were, you could feel duty bound to stay as long as it takes to do one full project. But if I get offered it as a six-month contract, I wouldn't have to worry about committing to it.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, that's it, today I am officially unemployed!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck!


I didn't get the job


----------



## Cloo (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, OU.

Visited my now former office to save a few emails, get a few bits of info that might be useful for interviews etc, and just to see people.

One real old-hand member of the team is leaving apparently... I automatically assumed by choice, but actually, when gsv asked me which way it was, and I thought about it, it sounds like maybe he's been made redundant - she said 'I've only just been told...', not 'he's told me', so that sort of suggests he's been given the boot. In which case I hope he'll be OK - he's got a lot of anxiety issues and does not like change (or leaving his native Clerkenwell). Was glad to hear that the colleague who was made redundant as I went on leave has found a book production job near where he lives in Kent - will surely have improved his quality of life, as he had a massive commute, two young kids and a chronically ill wife, so I'm really pleased he's got something.

Want to know about this Islamic foundation job, now - cos if I have got it, I'll probably have to arrange my son's childcare before we go on holiday next week!


----------



## Quartz (Aug 3, 2012)

Muffed my interview yesterday. Not sufficiently confident and missed a couple of opportunities.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Quartz.

They promised an answer about this job today, but no joy. Might not be their fault really - could be they've offered someone else and they've not given a definite answer. But if they do offer next week they'll have to wait for me to start, as I can't arrange childcare until I back from holiday.

Been out all day, so was assuming there would be an email in the negative waiting for me at home, but nowt.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 3, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Sorry to hear that Quartz.


 
Well, I've just got to learn from it.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 3, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Want to know about this Islamic foundation job, now - cos if I have got it, I'll probably have to arrange my son's childcare before we go on holiday next week!


 
Fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2012)

We'll have to see what happens. If I don't get it, I'll be kind of relieved to avoid the faff - September's an awkward month to be working, and I'd expect that's the soonest I could start and that would be what the want ,with Jewish high holy days and my daughter starting school (one week of half days, and my parents likely to be away for most of that, so not able to help with the childcare), although obviously that's really a short-term concern!

The redundancy package has arrived in the bank - more than I thought, even factoring in a previous unspecified extra amount due to some screw-up finance made with my pension, so I am going to double-check with them that the tax has all been paid at source! Not yet going to count it as all mine. But have already shunted as much as possible into my ISA and hoping I can get a job before we need that bit.


----------



## Dusty Bint (Aug 3, 2012)

Redundancy pay isn't taxable


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, that's what I was going to say.
Or do you mean taxes from other payments?


----------



## Quartz (Aug 3, 2012)

Dusty Bint said:


> Redundancy pay isn't taxable


 
Only up to a certain amount.


----------



## Dusty Bint (Aug 3, 2012)

£30k. Cloo said she worked in publishing . . .


----------



## Cloo (Aug 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, that's what I was going to say.
> Or do you mean taxes from other payments?


Yes, I must remember to say 'if there's any tax on the taxable parts' as this is about the 95th time I've been told 'But up to 30k isn't taxable', which I did know 

Yes, I mean on the pay in lieu of notice, holiday pay, etc, I just call it all the redundancy payout.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't spend it all on crumpets and disastrous trips abroad like I did. Keep some for a rainy day!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I'm basically expecting to use £500 a month of it towards paying the bills, and hoping I get a job before I get too far into it.

I am giving myself up to about £500 for spending on stuff while we're in California on holiday from Wednesday, as frankly, some entirely frivolous spending has to be allowed for.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 4, 2012)

The temp role I'm on is coming to an end, which I only got really because the agent informed me he wasn't putting anyone else up for it!  It took me a while to get the CV/covering letter/application up to scratch, but I'm still shit at interviews.  Thing is though I'm going for bog-standard admin temp jobs and I know I'm good - where I've been working has given me loads of praise for picking things up so easily and working well.  I just find it difficult to pander to the stupid bollocks questions trotted out every interview.

I went for an interview at one place ages ago, for pretty minor admin job, and they didn't even have the decency to get back to me.  And they told me that they were interviewing about half a dozen people - well, it doesn't take much to tell 5 people they didn't get the job, lazy fuckers!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't get the job with the Islamic institute - apparently they thought I was good, but they've ultimately decided to change the nature of the role and readvertise. As I said, kind of glad to avoid the faff - this means I almost certainly won't be working when Ez starts school, which makes that period much easier to manage.

Didn't get to the British Museum job interview, but I would have been amazed if I had, frankly!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2012)

Did they tell you about how the role is changing?  Just wondering if you might apply for the new job, and them already having seen you might be advantage.. 

heard last week about 2 admin jobs applied for,  no interview.  I'm not trying out a different tack on my application forms and instead of claiming I was just an administrator at my business, I'm now starting off by saying that the arts sector has been destroyed by recession/cuts (true) and that I'm looking for work so I can save up over 2-3 years in order to get qualified/trained so I can find suitable work for my soft/transferrable skills in a different sector.

Be interesting to see if that gets any different results.

Got an application now for a job I would really like, theatre production manager at a private school.. doubt I'll get it though as although I've been production manager and could do the job, it's not been in theatres, all live music / corporate stuff and I bet they'll have people applying with the same skills as me but in theatres.  At least it'll mean I don't have to be concerned about working at a private school (I wouldn't teach at one, but this is essentially a stand alone theatre the school uses to generate income which also gets used by their pupils).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I'm now starting off by saying that the arts sector has been destroyed by recession/cuts (true) and that I'm looking for work so I can save up over 2-3 years in order to get qualified/trained so I can find suitable work for my soft/transferrable skills in a different sector.


 
Hmm.  Some organisations would treat that as "no long term commitment to the job" but some might be OK with it.  Best of luck.

I'm trying to summon up the enthusiasm to start applying for a few admin type things locally.  Blargh.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 6, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Hmm. Some organisations would treat that as "no long term commitment to the job" but some might be OK with it. Best of luck.
> 
> I'm trying to summon up the enthusiasm to start applying for a few admin type things locally. Blargh.


 
Yeah, but fuck it, not like I'm getting interviews when I write the application as if I would be long term committed.  I reckon 2-3 years would be long enough for most employers, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, but fuck it, not like I'm getting interviews when I write the application as if I would be long term committed. I reckon 2-3 years would be long enough for most employers, I hope so anyway.


 
I guess it's worth a try.

I'm not sure there's any great logic to what employers actually want, other than (in most case) soul-less drones...


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

BTW - I have never claimed the dole before, but could do with it this time round. I get the impression it's pretty universal for the first six months, as long as you've paid sufficient NI, but then gets more means tested after that, is that right?

Will need to get on to it when I get back from hols and have my P45 etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2012)

NI contribution-based JSA (job seeker's allowance) runs out after, I think, 6 months and becomes income-based JSA. It's still the same money though, just with a different name.
If you have savings of a certain amount, you won't get either. I don't know what happens if you're not single though.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'll just have to go for it and see. I'd like to get it, as between that and gsv's childcare vouchers, we could afford to send Ziggy to a nursery/childminder two days a week so a) he can get used to being in childcare and b) I can have time without childcare commitments to get job hunting stuff done.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> NI contribution-based JSA (job seeker's allowance) runs out after, I think, 6 months and becomes income-based JSA. It's still the same money though, just with a different name.


 
^ that



Orang Utan said:


> If you have savings of a certain amount, you won't get either. I don't know what happens if you're not single though.


 
^ not quite that

Contributions based JSA isn't means tested, so any savings won't be relevant.  The only thing that can affect it is if you're receiving a pension of more than a certain amount (my dad got caught by this when he got early retirement)  And of course if you do a bit of part time work.

This (from CAB) has more.

If and when you get into the realms of means tested benefits, then it's household circumstances / income that are relevant, not just the individual, so partner's savings / income are also taken into account.  "partner" in this context can be same or opposite gender, married / civil partnered or not (it's one of the few occasions the state recognises a 'common law' partner, because in this case it works to their advantage.)  A lodger / house-sharer is not a 'partner' here, but expect them to ask questions (about whether you live as a 'single household' e.g. separate or shared food & cooking). 

You can claim housing benefit (if you're a tenant) / council tax benefit (if you pay council tax) if you're on contributions based JSA, but these are means tested (again on household basis) from day one. 

If you've got a lump sum (e.g. redundancy payment) you need to be careful (and seek advice from someone more qualified than me) about doing anything to reduce it so you can claim means tested benefits - if you "deliberately deprive yourself of capital" you can be treated as if you've still got it.  I'm not entirely sure what is OK and what isn't.  Giving money away to family certainly wouldn't be OK, paying off debts might be, I'm not sure about paying a chunk of mortgage off.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I saw something that said your redundancy payout is not counted as part of savings for this purpose, but we'll see. As I said, I suspect we won't get it anyway after six months, if they're taking into account my partner's income etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2012)

Cloo said:


> I think I saw something that said your redundancy payout is not counted as part of savings for this purpose, but we'll see. As I said, I suspect we won't get it anyway after six months, if they're taking into account my partner's income etc.


 
First I've heard of redundancy pay not counting as capital for benefits purposes - I'm sure it wasn't disregarded when I did housing benefits work, but that's a while ago now.  I know that (up to a limit) it's not counted for income tax, but the rules are different for both (e.g. if you have a lodger, the income tax disregard income up to X amount a year, but the benefits system treat it as income.)

Broadly speaking, if in doubt, bung a claim in, and don't take anything you read on interweb forums as being authoritative!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Did they tell you about how the role is changing? Just wondering if you might apply for the new job, and them already having seen you might be advantage..


 I guess I should have asked, but I'm about to go on holiday for two weeks, so can't really think about it now anyway. I expect she would have mentioned if it was something that could be suitable, really, being an agent, but I'm assuming there's some big change, like making it more of an online thing, or maybe making the languages aspect essential rather than preferable.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, and in fact the British Museum have shortlisted me, to my amazement! Agent says they sent them the list of shortlisted people in two parts, so they didn't see my name on it until this afternoon.   Luckily interviews aren't starting until 16th, so hopefully they'll be OK to wait until after I'm back from my holiday, as I'd imagine they'd expect some people to be on holiday round about now. I may be a tad jetlagged though!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Oh, and in fact the British Museum have shortlisted me!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 6, 2012)

If nothing else, the response (since I redid my CV) definitely suggests I my CV is catching people's interest and my experience looks good on paper. Now I just need to get better at talking about my last job, I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone using a temp agency of any worth at the moment?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2012)

to job applications.

I'm having a mental block on writing something to prove I have good organisational skills...

ETA - and do employers seriously want the full details of every single job I've had since I left school if they say to provide this?



It was 26 years ago, FFS, and having left school with sod all qualifications in the mid 80s means quite a few of them were temporary / casual...

Most applications I've done recently ask for 10 / 15 years work history...


----------



## Quartz (Aug 8, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ETA - and do employers seriously want the full details of every single job I've had since I left school if they say to provide this?


 
*Streathamite* will be along shortly, but no: decent details of last 10 years and one line for each job before that will do for your CV. Unless the job is of particular significance, of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Streathamite will be along shortly, but no: decent details of last 10 years and one line for each job before that will do for your CV. Unless the job is of particular significance, of course.


 
That's roughly what I thought - where it's CV, it's detail on the last 2 jobs (which is 20 years worth), a couple of lines about the one before (which is relevant to some extent), then a couple of lines listing the stuff before that.

But on this particular application form it says




> (Start with most recent employment first. If necessary continue at end of application form until all employment history is shown). Please also include any voluntary work or unpaid work experience if relevant and explain any breaks in employment from the conclusion of full time education.


 
So they can have the whole bloody lot back to 1986, although I've added a note "dates are approximate and to the best of my memory"

If they think I can remember how much the crap temporary jobs in 1987 paid me, they can bugger off...


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ive been out of work since end of april. I resigned as i culdnt work there a day linger, but as boss owed me a few mahoosive favors he made me redundant, and I had a job to go to on august 1st. unfortunateky the job i was due to satrt kast week disapeared as the guy turned out to be a lying cock, Ive been applyimng for jobs anyway to keep JSA people happy and the problem i seem to be having is people look at my cv abd think that with my experience i am either not serious about the vacancy or if i am they couldnt afford me, i have had this told me by 3 seperate employers now. the other thing is having had 3 interviews, i get the idea that people just cant be honest anymore and dont want to be seen as the bad guy, had an interview the other week and they more or less told me i had the job, asked if i would be available to go to a sales meeting the following week, discussed company car choice and stuff like that...... didnt hear another word, and when i chased them up they got a bit shirty with me! why string me along in the interview, i'm a big boy i can take rejection.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, I have been shortlisted for one of the admin assistant sort of jobs I've applied for this week.

Another application off (closing date today) last night, and another one (closing date Wednesday) will be off today.

excuse me while I try to summon up enthusiasm...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2012)

I am going to an open day next week.
I think it's like a group interview type thing. 
Actually looking forward to it!


----------



## Quartz (Aug 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I am going to an open day next week.
> I think it's like a group interview type thing.


 
I was just thinking of you. Good luck!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had what was basically a 'speed' interview.
I went in one room, got asked a question when a whistle blew and had to talk for three minutes until another whistle blew, then went in another room where they repeated the process. It was horrible. I stalled in the first room after about a minute and a half, then babbled in room two. Will find out tomorrow if I've got through to the next stage, but I'm not feeling too hopeful about it. I just hope everyone else fucked up too.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had what was basically a 'speed' interview.
> I went in one room, got asked a question when a whistle blew and had to talk for three minutes until another whistle blew, then went in another room where they repeated the process. It was horrible. I stalled in the first room after about a minute and a half, then babbled in room two. Will find out tomorrow if I've got through to the next stage, but I'm not feeling too hopeful about it. I just hope everyone else fucked up too.


 
Is this for 1 job?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, if I get through to the next 'round', there are three more stages to get through!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, but it sounds like a load of shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I really want this job. It looks like a good company to work for as far as these things go. And a job I actually want to do. I imagine this is how they deal with jobs with a high volume of applicants. Which is just about every job these days.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 16, 2012)

Fucking hell, that sounds awful!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I really want this job. It looks like a good company to work for as far as these things go. And a job I actually want to do. I imagine this is how they deal with jobs with a high volume of applicants. Which is just about every job these days.


 
Seriously, I have never heard of interviewing like this. How do you even learn anything properly about someone. I interview sometimes and I find that most applicants take a couple of questions to warm up and display their full character and capability. 

I don't mean to put a damper on it, it's good that you're being pro-active.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess. If they give me the boot tomorrow, I shall tell them that I think their selection process is unfair.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess. If they give me the boot tomorrow, I shall tell them that I think their selection process is unfair.


Here's hoping you get through it, but it really does sound like the worst selection process ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

Fucksticks, didn't get through


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2012)

Double post shitbiscuits


----------



## Belushi (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Aug 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucksticks, didn't get through


That is so unfair!


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that OU.   But they sounded like cunts anyway!


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had what was basically a 'speed' interview.
> I went in one room, got asked a question when a whistle blew and had to talk for three minutes until another whistle blew, then went in another room where they repeated the process. It was horrible.


Sorry you didn't get through, OU, but this lot would've been hell to work for.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2012)

another 

bit frankly any organisation that takes the piss this much at the interview stage is likely to take the piss as an employer.

How the fuck are people supposed to get to 4 interviews if they are on the dole and have to travel to the interview?

and how are people already in work supposed to get 4 days off work for it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought legally your employer had to allow you the time off for interview?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I thought legally your employer had to allow you the time off for interview?


 
Only if you're working out notice due to redundancy - more here

I think in local government you're allowed time off for other local government interviews (that may no longer be the case) under the contract of employment, but not by law.

And it's often not a great idea to let your current employer that you're looking for something else.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Only if you're working out notice due to redundancy - more here
> 
> I think in local government you're allowed time off for other local government interviews (that may no longer be the case) under the contract of employment, but not by law.
> 
> And it's often not a great idea to let your current employer that you're looking for something else.


 
Ah I see, cheers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a job interview tomorrow.



Think it must be the first job interview in at least 6 years (can't remember the last time I got as far as applying for jobs)

 

It's admin kinda level at a university - any ideas on whether suit & tie would be expected or would collar & tie be reasonable?

Generally speaking, only management level people seem to be expected to wear a suit to work, but I tend to err on the side of smarter for an interview.

Although if it's as hot as today I'll look like a pile of laundry by the time I get there if I wear the suit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck! 
I've just been wearing shirt & tie to my interviews.
Mind you, I haven't found work yet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Good luck!


 
thank you.



Orang Utan said:


> I've just been wearing shirt & tie to my interviews.
> 
> Mind you, I haven't found work yet


 
maybe you should wear trousers as well?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow.
> <snip>
> It's admin kinda level at a university - any ideas on whether suit & tie would be expected or would collar & tie be reasonable?
> <snip>
> Although if it's as hot as today I'll look like a pile of laundry by the time I get there if I wear the suit...


Good luck Puddy_Tat.  Given the heat, collar and tie, but carry your suit jacket folded over one arm (if only to prove that you have got a suit and you did want to dress appropriately, except that it was too hot)?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Good luck Puddy_Tat. Given the heat, collar and tie, but carry your suit jacket folded over one arm (if only to prove that you have got a suit and you did want to dress appropriately, except that it was too hot)?


 
Thanks. Might do that. 

Although sod's law says I'll probably drop the stupid thing

and you never know, the office could be air-conditioned to 'fridge' setting...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> <snip>Although sod's law says I'll probably drop the stupid thing


If that's the worst that happens, the interview won't have gone badly.


Puddy_Tat said:


> and you never know, the office could be air-conditioned to 'fridge' setting...


In which case, you'll be glad of the jacket.  Either way, you'll be fine, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)

well, I have survived the interview - felt faintly over-dressed in the suit but meh.

should know something in a few days.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 22, 2012)

Better overdressed than under, mate. Good luck! Sorry to hear about the job, OU, but I agree that interview method sounds torturous and not very respectful of applicants.

Back from my hols now, so going to look into what's about tomorrow - still not much, I imagine, it being August, but that's fine.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck to everyone..something will turn up soon.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 23, 2012)

really fucked off with lying shitbag agencies


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't get the job - fairly positive feedback and that they had someone with direct experience of working in a university setting.

Meh.

Suppose that for pretty much every job out there, there's people with exactly the right experience, so while I can't get anything in my own line, there will be people with better experience even at the most basic clerical level in anything else.

I think I'm doomed, aren't I?


----------



## Cloo (Aug 24, 2012)

I dunno - I feared there'd be a zillion more qualified people applying for every job I went for, but I've still been getting interviews. Exactly the right experience doesn't always get the job - I suppose they'll often say that's what happened, as it's an unchallengable reason for not having given it to you!

Don't seem to have missed any new opportunities while on holiday. Agent doesn't have word yet on whether the British Museum will see me after I missed the slot due to holiday, so I suppose they're still deciding if they have enough people to take forward to second interview, or would like to see me as well.

In the meantime, I've been reading through a free parents' mag I pick up sometimes from Ez's nursery, and the editing is either very bad or non-existent. There's some quite bad mistakes, one article that doesn't really make sense and a lot of jarring writing that needs some copyediting. Considering dropping them a line and offering my freelance services to make the whole thing a bit more professional.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2012)

Probably going to apply for a job, although I'm pissed off about the pay. It's with a major player, has 'senior' in the title and is pretty responsible, but it doesn't even break £30k, which is a bit crap IMO. These guys can definitely afford more! Agent says 'but the perks are good', which in publishing means the perks are what you'd expect in any other field. Ho hum!

There's no doubt now I'm heading for a minimal payrise, which sucks as we really need to buy a bigger place.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm going to see an agency tomorrow about a job I applied for but I don't understand the job title at all.  I mean, it asked for the experience that I have and they obviously think I can do it because they've asked me to fill out the registration forms and that, but the job title makes no sense and doesn't match up to what they say the company does.  And I can't even write it here because it would be totally googlable and it isn't a normal title!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Oh dear, I'm going to see an agency tomorrow about a job I applied for but I don't understand the job title at all. <snip> I can't even write it here because it would be totally googlable and it isn't a normal title!


733t 1t?  put it in leet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2012)

T-1000?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> T-1000?


Y0u 4r3  085073t3


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2012)

What?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2012)

C3PO


----------



## toggle (Sep 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Y0u 4r3 085073t3


 
that took me a few mins.................


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What?


Leet for "you are obsolete".  The T-1000 kept saying " I am obsolete" in the sequel.  

You (the urbanite and human being) aren't obsolete.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2012)

yes ok, it's a "fl33t r3turns advisor", for a financial company. Going by the experience and salary I'm guessing it's a customer service job, but why the funny title for a financial company  Whenever I google it, all that pops up is that ad!!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

smmudge said:


> yes ok, it's a "fl33t r3turns advisor", for a financial company. Going by the experience and salary I'm guessing it's a customer service job, but why the funny title for a financial company  Whenever I google it, all that pops up is that ad!!


Maybe they want you to ask exactly what the job entails?  Good luck with the interview for it anyway.  Not that you'll need it.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah it's just a customer service role.  No idea what the title is all about


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2012)

to me it suggests something to do with vehicle leasing.  i may of course be completely wrong.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> to me it suggests something to do with vehicle leasing. i may of course be completely wrong.


 
Yes you'd think it would have something to do with vehicles wouldn't you?  But no.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2012)

in that case.  

Do you know the name of the actual organisation?  (This can be difficult if it's through an agency)

Not that I'm asking you to state here if you don't want to, but at least that way you could do a bit of research.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to first day of job hunting seminar run by local Jewish charity. Good stuff, quite challenging. Yet again taken up on my eye contact - I keep on being sure I'm doing it and it turns out I'm looking at faces and not in eyes, and one feedback I got said I showed no self-confidence (you can rely on your fellow Jews not to hold back!), which rattled me, as I do sometimes get told I come over that way but I honestly thought I was being quite confident. I wasn't mumbling and staring at my feet or anything. I suppose it's not worth being upset about - being quite confident but needing to learn to project confidence is way easier than having to learn to have any at all in the first place!

Got really stressed out about doing the 'homework' for tomorrow in the evening - just couldn't get into it at all, and couldn't leave it too late, as I just can't do 'worky' stuff in the late evening, but gsv was really helpful, took charge of everything else and let me calm down and get on with it.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 11, 2012)

Right - got another interview next Friday. Going to see the 'duty advisor' at this advice charity next week, I think, who can do a mock interview for you at short notice - think it would be a good idea to up my game so that I'm not just repeating the same stuff/mistakes at each interview


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 11, 2012)

Also following up a crazy line of network enquiry this week. For years, my grandfather has said, whenever I'm casting around for a new job 'Why don't you talk to G____?' G being the daughter of old friends of theirs, and also the CEO of one the largest publishers in the UK.

I'd always rejected this as absurd - I can't go bothering someone like that for help. But my course last week made me realise I _could_ use that connection. I'd like to, if I could, move into commissioning non-fiction stuff, and this company has a history division and an arts & music one. If G could pass on the contact details of someone (division head, senior commissioner etc) in those areas who might be good to talk to about what it's like working in that sort of role, that'd be a start, and if you tell someone the CEO has given you their name, you'd hope they'd give you a half hour for a chat. So called my grandad, and as it happens, he's having dinner with her parents this week, so he's going to try to put in a word.  Hark at me networking!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck Cloo - having a mock interview sounds very sensible.

I've got an interview tomorrow but not enthusiastic about it at all.  That will no doubt show but knowing my luck they'll fucking offer me the job and I'd be an idiot to turn to down right now tbh


----------



## Cloo (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck, Smmudge. Hope the interview helps you to be clearer how you feel about the role. I'm not sure how I feel about this role I'm getting interviewed for - it's sounds like it's really project management, which in some ways I feel most comfortable with, and no commissioning, although it does sound as though the role has some involvement with directing the development of the list, so I will want to find out if and how that works. It could be a bit of a step back if there's really no developmental stuff, though it is in a massive company. They pay's rather poo considering their profile, but on the off chance they do offer it, I'm going to steel myself and do as they advised on the course last week - ask for more money. The agent's already said they don't want to move on the pay, but TBH, a company that size could afford to me the less than 10% extra I'd ask. The risk there is that you're kind of dependent on how capable the agent is of doing that on your behalf - I mean, they could wimp out you a bit and  be all 'Oh, she'd like more money, but it's probably fine, she was just asking'  and get back and say 'Oh no, they can't do that', so it's a bit of a weird one.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 14, 2012)

Cloo you should def ask for more money. How's the networking going?

The company who I had an interview with on Wednesday offered me the job  I managed to pull my head out of my arse for the interview so went in keen and with an open mind, and actually the role seems better than I thought and the manager who interviewed me seemed really nice. Plus for an entry level temp role the pay is damn good.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, my granddad's at dinner tonight with the friends whose daughter is the CEO - he said he'll drop it in if he can, but only if appropriate, which is fine. But he was the one who kept suggesting I try her, so I think it was fair to ask him!

I need to email a mum from our synagogue whose daughter will be in Esmé's class at school when she starts a week on Monday - I know she runs a freelance editorial/production company, so I want to ask her who she works with, and whether there are any particularly friendly/approachable publishers she knows of.

Trying to speculatively send my CV to an education journal publishers who do have a form on their website for sending them, but it keeps not letting me attach my CV for some reason - must ask gsv to look at it. It says 'Text documents only', and I've tried sending it in every text format I can save it in, but it won't recognise it as such. Maybe it's a deliberate ploy to discourage speculative applications. 

Got a mock interview on Wednesday, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 17, 2012)

feeling hugely stressed today. Had an interview on Friday & was told they'd phone me today to let me know the outcome. Interview went really well & they implied i was successful, but it was all very casual and laid back and slightly too good to be true. Needless to say, i've heard nothing today. I have so much riding on getting this job, it's doing my head in having to wait for this call. Keep turning my mobile on and off and even just called it from the work phone just to check it's actually working  

What do you think - if i've not heard anything by the end of the day - give them a call tomorow? Today? I can't bear this waiting.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2012)

If you haven't called them today, do call tomorrow, if only to find out what the delay is. I hate it when they don't get back to you when they say - especially if you think you might have got it. Real headfuck. Hope you get the answer you were hoping for.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2012)

Still not heard anything but I'm now wary of calling them because my friend who also had an interview there was told they were letting people know 'early this week'. He wasn't told Monday!  So I think i just need to try and be patient and avoid coming across as an annoying, desperate pest!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2012)

From my experience, you can usually multiply the time they say they will take to let you know by at least 1.5

That having been said, I've had an offer within 2 days after being told they would get back to me in a week or two - it's only casual / occasional weekends, but reasonable money for that.  And it's subject to references and medical -  - so not counting any proverbial chickens just quite yet as i've been in fairly crappy health for the last few years...


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2012)

is it appropriate for me to call up if i've still not heard anything by the end of today? I don't want to create a bad impression by being annoying and pestering. But they told me they'd let me know yesterday & told my friend 'early this week'. Wednesday is no longer 'early' week, so I'd expect an answer by the end of today.
What do you think? Is it bad to call? Should i just wait?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> is it appropriate for me to call up if i've still not heard anything by the end of today? I don't want to create a bad impression by being annoying and pestering. But they told me they'd let me know yesterday & told my friend 'early this week'. Wednesday is no longer 'early' week, so I'd expect an answer by the end of today.
> What do you think? Is it bad to call? Should i just wait?


 
I'd include Wednesday in "early in the week" by my calculation above.

Frankly, if you have to ring up, it either means they haven't made their minds up yet (maybe some crisis has overtaken them) or the answer's no and they haven't got round to telling you.  Or possibly that you're second choice and they are waiting to see if the first choice says yes, but they won't tell you that and will say they are still thinking about it.

I'm not sure anything good will come out of ringing up.

Sorry.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes i thought the same as above. More waiting


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2012)

well i emailed them today -  just couldn't keep hanging on not knowing any longer. Had a response pretty fast, apologising, and saying they were still interviewing and sorting out the vacancies list and would be in touch Friday.
Hope is not lost  Had pretty much assumed the lack of response meant i was unsucessful. Just have to be patient until Friday now....


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Managed to get 3 schools interested in giving me work experience. One is through a special scheme set up by the teaching agency and is for one whole week. The other two I had sort of arranged myself, but I may drop out of one as I am not sure if I can commit to two terms if I'm looking for work. I don't want to waste their time as they would be paying for a CRB check. Still, I shall go and meet them and see what they say.
This of course brings up a whole load of new problems wrt to looking for paid work. Still, it's a step forward after months of flapping uselessly.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 19, 2012)

Well done OU - good luck.

Practice interview today went pretty well - guy said he reckoned I was doing well and only had minor criticisms. The real thing will be another matter, though. Looking at it now, and I realised I need to speak to the agent to find out some more detail, as I don't feel clearly in the picture about exactly what the role is and what it covers. The part of the company it's concerned with produces shitloads of stuff, so it makes me doubt that this role is intended to cover all of the publications - it looks to me as though it must be one of several parallel posts, and I'd like to know if it's specialising in specific areas, and are they recruiting for one person or several to fill the role.

I feel that, if anywhere, I'm most likely to come unstuck on the online stuff - the websites I've worked on are, I'm sure, far more basic than any of their online products.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

It's good to be going for somethig a little out of your comfort zone i reckon, cloo. Perhaps even necessary in this climate.

I  think I may have to start looking for evening work, in order to volunteer in the days, so that means poorly paid evening service/call centre work I guess.  Better than dole I suppose, but not great for finding somewhere to live or repaying any debts anytime soon.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 19, 2012)

It mostly familiar stuff as far as I can tell - I think some of the main differences will be to do with working in a really massive organisation and all that that entails.

Would be nice to get it, as I then might have some good news for my belated 'leaving' drinks (combining with another colleague on his way out) on Friday week.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Managed to get 3 schools interested in giving me work experience. One is through a special scheme set up by the teaching agency and is for one whole week. The other two I had sort of arranged myself, but I may drop out of one as I am not sure if I can commit to two terms if I'm looking for work. I don't want to waste their time as they would be paying for a CRB check. Still, I shall go and meet them and see what they say.
> This of course brings up a whole load of new problems wrt to looking for paid work. Still, it's a step forward after months of flapping uselessly.


 
This is excellent. You can finally see once and for all if this is what you want to do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a visit today and a few potential volunteers were shown around a school by a couple of year sixes who had been picked as ambassadors.
I was so impressed with how proud they were of their school as they showed us all their brilliant displays and photos of them and their classmates. It was great talking to them, so I already feel good about this.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 19, 2012)

Any schools local to me? PM me if so.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Trying to speculatively send my CV to an education journal publishers who do have a form on their website for sending them, but it keeps not letting me attach my CV for some reason - must ask gsv to look at it. It says 'Text documents only', and I've tried sending it in every text format I can save it in, but it won't recognise it as such. Maybe it's a deliberate ploy to discourage speculative applications.


 
Did you manage this? Normally you can 'inspect element' or whatever you need to do to see the coding of the page with the form and somewhere the real email address will be revealed. Had this problem with recruitment agencies before.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 19, 2012)

Not, haven't tried again since! But thanks for the tip.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 20, 2012)

meh, looking for work, being a scientist you would think there's some jobs out there. Have applied for quite a few - at least couple per week, waiting to hear from past applications. May be shortlisted for scientist job in the next couple of weeks.... currently writing up MPhil...


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2012)

Want to go into publishing? Always seem to be lots of editing jobs coming up which as for ask for a science degree/background.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 21, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Want to go into publishing? Always seem to be lots of editing jobs coming up which as for ask for a science degree/background.


 
... that's interesting - never thought of that before, I'm generally crap at the written word but very good on the person-person face-to-face angle. I love training, maybe I should have done science teaching haha.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> well i emailed them today - just couldn't keep hanging on not knowing any longer. Had a response pretty fast, apologising, and saying they were still interviewing and sorting out the vacancies list and would be in touch Friday.
> Hope is not lost  Had pretty much assumed the lack of response meant i was unsucessful. Just have to be patient until Friday now....


 
Update....STILL heard nothing and it's nearly the end of Friday now. I feel like i'm going completely mad. What's wrong with these people


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 21, 2012)

really fed up now and annoyed now. Just emailed them again. Don't really care if I'm being annoying & pestering now.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 21, 2012)

Grrrr, HB!

Had my interview today - it went well enough for it to be worth me dropping them a 'Thanks for seeing me' postcard. They're going to decide now whether to have a second round, or select someone straight off. I don't think I was good enough to get the job straight off, but just maybe I could make a second round. One question, about 'a situation where you've had to make an unpopular decision and stick with it', I couldn't really answer. They said it could be from life generally, in which case there's lots of examples of not letting my daughter watch Cbeebies, but I wasn't sure that would count! Maybe I should have gone for those.  But I don't think it was a central question, so recoverable.

But at any rate, I'm glad I improved from previous showings and it was good enough for me to feel I could do the postcard thing,


----------



## Miss Potter (Sep 21, 2012)

I now find myself unemployed for the first time ever since leaving school in 1980. I'm scared that my age is against me; I was made redundant at the beginning of August and thought I would be OK but nobody seems keen to employ me. I got a fairly good payout which will keep us going for a few months but I'm really starting to worry. I've had 2 approaches via LinkedIn; one got me to second round interviews which involved three transatlantic telephone calls. However they were 3 weeks ago and I've heard nothing since. I'm on the books of several agencies and have applied for loads of jobs online. I am starting to wonder if I'm completely unemployable.


----------



## Markmywords (Sep 21, 2012)

@Cloo
Can I ask you what sort of job it was?
Doesnt sending a 'thank you for seeing me card' sound a bit desperate? I always find making out your not sure if the job is good enough for YOU is a better strategy!


----------



## Markmywords (Sep 21, 2012)

@MissPotter
I was in the same boat as you, ended up going on the sick in the end, much better off now to be honest.
And I have the time and energy for a social life, and to waste an hour or two on a Forum!

Just hoping those damn Tories dont tighten up the rules too much


----------



## Cloo (Sep 21, 2012)

Markmywords said:


> @Cloo
> Can I ask you what sort of job it was?
> Doesnt sending a 'thank you for seeing me card' sound a bit desperate? I always find making out your not sure if the job is good enough for YOU is a better strategy!


It's a publishing job, senior project editor - I don't think it's desperate, I think it says that you didn't just walk out of the interview and cross your fingers, it suggests you've been active in thinking about the role after that, and it seemed to me a neat way of showing enthusiasm and keeping you at the front of their minds. I  don't think it can hurt, let's put it that way. I don't think it'll get me the job, but it could just help swing to a second round if they're wavering.


----------



## Markmywords (Sep 21, 2012)

OK Cloo ed up!
you write nicely, Id give u the job.
Thing is that logic doesnt work with human nature.
Its like dating, the last thing u wanna do is tell someone you like them.
Better to say 'look you'd have to lose a few pounds before i'd consider inviting you out with my mates ...'

Is it publishing a magazine?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 21, 2012)

Education books and online resources, big, biiiiiig publisher. Well, the biggest education publisher in the world, basically. Would be a nice location to work in, too - West End, near a nice council-owned gym, quite easy to get to. I can live with not getting it, but the important thing is I've upped my game a bit in terms of interview skills, I think.


----------



## Markmywords (Sep 21, 2012)

Well you sound nice so fingers crossed.
Im tempted to send you a 'thank you for replying to my post card'


----------



## Cloo (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## _angel_ (Sep 22, 2012)

Cloo said:


> They said it could be from life generally, in which case there's lots of examples of not letting my daughter watch Cbeebies, but I wasn't sure that would count!


 
Citv all the way.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 22, 2012)

applied for a job as a research tech last night online ... involves analysing people's cough samples e.g. lung fluid 'washes', phlegm, lung biopsies ... lovely!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 22, 2012)

I can send you some to practice with if you want...


----------



## Cloo (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of interesting ones have come up - both editing in the business world. Effectively more junior than where I was, but paying much better! Could be an opening into business copyediting, which I've heard you can charge shitloads for (ie, making business documents actually readable). One closes tomorrow, so fired off an application, because it's Yom Kippur tomorrow and I can't do it then and I have a load of prep for that to do today. The other I've got a few weeks before I need to deal with it. Doubt I'd get to interview, but you never know - I seem to have a decent success rate with the ones I hurriedly throw together an application for so far.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2012)

nearly 2 weeks since i had my interview now and STILL waiting to hear the outcome. Emailed twice to enquire and was firstly told they were meeting to discuss applicants last Friday. This clearly didn't happen because having heard nothing by the end of Friday, I contacted them again, received another apology, and was told they were meeting on Monday (ie yesterday) to discuss applicants. I'm assuming this didn't happen either, since it's nearly the end of bloody Tuesday and i STILL have heard nothing!!  I'm beginning to feel like i really don't want to work for this company!


----------



## sorearm (Sep 25, 2012)

Another research technician/assistant job applied for this morning - this time not lung phlegm samples but skin samples/wound healing.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 25, 2012)

Still not heard about Friday's interview - I'd better email the agent to let her know I'm incommunicado tomorrow, in case something positive does happen, which I really don't think it will now.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2012)

well FINALLY they got back to me. Just had an email offering me an evening teaching job 2 nights a week. But I'm totally thrown now. Obv it's great i've been offered some work, but i already work 9-5. Taking on these classes would mean another 3 hours of work twice a week - 12 hour days  Not sure I'm really *that* enthusiastic about teaching! Plus i also have 40 teenagers to cope with every Friday.
Argh. Too much to think about.


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 25, 2012)

sorearm said:


> Another research technician/assistant job applied for this morning - this time not lung phlegm samples but skin samples/wound healing.


I can piggle some of my eczma off and send it over for you to practice on


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2012)

another application (for something part time that would fit with the casual thing I've got the provisional offer for) sent today.



Cloo said:


> A couple of interesting ones have come up - both editing in the business world. Effectively more junior than where I was, but paying much better! Could be an opening into business copyediting, which I've heard you can charge shitloads for (ie, making business documents actually readable). One closes tomorrow, so fired off an application, because it's Yom Kippur tomorrow and I can't do it then and I have a load of prep for that to do today. The other I've got a few weeks before I need to deal with it. Doubt I'd get to interview, but you never know - I seem to have a decent success rate with the ones I hurriedly throw together an application for so far.


 
If it's not a rude question, how do you get into this sort of stuff?  Do you need specific qualifications?  (I've seen adverts for 'proof reading courses' but they look like the main benefit is to the company selling the courses)  Or is it one of those jobs you can only get if you've already done the job?

Without wishing to sound conceited, I think my standard of written English is a bloody sight higher than a lot of people who churn out documents in the corporate world...


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 25, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> another application (for something part time that would fit with the casual thing I've got the provisional offer for) sent today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep applying for this sort of gubbins but they never write back. I suppose I should change the start of my cover letter from Oi Fuckface. Oh, and lerne too wright proppre.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> I keep applying for this sort of gubbins but they never write back. I suppose I should change the start of my cover letter from Oi Fuckface. Oh, and lerne too wright proppre.


 
How about

Oi, fuckface

You are a bunch of ignorant, illiterate pillocks and you need my services

?


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 25, 2012)

Just had this come through to my inbox. I thought it was MFI at first as we always used to refer to them as M15 until I remembered they'd gone bankrupt.
So MFI are after Internet Investigation, Exploitation & Cyber Security Specialists:
http://www.technojobs.co.uk/job.phtml/1049789


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 25, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> Just had this come through to my inbox. I thought it was MFI at first as we always used to refer to them as M15 until I remembered they'd gone bankrupt.
> So MFI are after Internet Investigation, Exploitation & Cyber Security Specialists:
> http://www.technojobs.co.uk/job.phtml/1049789


Shitting nail varnish! I've just realised I've bollocksed my chances of getting the job: "Discretion is vital. You should not discuss your application, other than with your partner or a close family member." There goes my chance of becoming a snitch/ stool-pigeon.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 27, 2012)

I've just applied for a job. Huge form to fill in. And then there's the extra gubbins if you've been unemployed: they demand that you let them ask the DWP.  Yes, I'm really going to be able to send you an inked document by email. In reality, it's a filter: they're not interested in you if you've been unemployed.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 27, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If it's not a rude question, how do you get into this sort of stuff? Do you need specific qualifications? (I've seen adverts for 'proof reading courses' but they look like the main benefit is to the company selling the courses) Or is it one of those jobs you can only get if you've already done the job?
> 
> Without wishing to sound conceited, I think my standard of written English is a bloody sight higher than a lot of people who churn out documents in the corporate world...


Do you specifically mean freelance editing? Those proofreading courses etc are by no means frowned upon, but people have a better chance of being able to build up a workload if they can connect it to previous experience - eg, a education publisher might be interested in a former teacher/school manager who's done such a course, or a finance/business publisher in a freelancer with some background there and so on.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 27, 2012)

So the agent for Friday's interview contacted them today - she thought I was the last person they were interviewing, but apparently they've just seen two more, presumably because they had two dropouts, that the agent told me about beforehand. That bodes a bit ill, as maybe they called them up after last week, if they weren't sure enough about anyone they saw last week!

Interesting development in our synagogue newsletter - looking for a publications officer, 2-day week, less money than I was on before, but more than I expected it to pay. Not worth it in the long run, but we've agreed the thing to do is to ring the person dealing with it (the chief exec, who we know) and be upfront that I'm looking for something else, but would love to do it in the meantime, if they'll have me on those terms. If they've only advertised in the newsletter so far, ie not invested that much in it, and not had much by way of response, they might be up for it. It'd just about cover my childcare costs, that's all, but it'd get me back in the game, have no commuting cost, and be on the same site as my daughter's school. So it's worth a shot.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn't get the job from last Friday. Editorial test was good, but they felt a few of my answers were a bit weak, and yeah, a few of them were. Interestingly, they felt some could have been more detailed. I've generally been advised that short is good, and I suspect the short ones were the weak ones. It's so hard to judge this stuff, though!

Applied for the business editing jobs, though be kind of surprised if they want to interview me. The jobs are definitely junior in responsibility to what I was doing, but the money's quite a bit better. Another one to go for in business commissioning, but for quite an interesting company - I worked next door to them in my first job, at a company that I think started from buying a part of the list of the one offering this job now. They do straight business stuff, but also more reflective titles about the psychology of business, consumers, employees and so on. So could be a gateway into more general non fiction commissioning.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 2, 2012)

got a telephone interview on thursday morning ... eek, never had one of these before - any advice people?


----------



## Cloo (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never had one myself- will ask other half, as he's had them sometimes.

Another thing that's popped up lately is our synagogue is asking for a publications person, 2 days pw. Only enough money to cover my childcare expenses, so not sustainable, but potentially worth it while I wait for something to come up. I worried about the idea of letting them down, then gsv and a friend both suggested I just be open about the fact I'm looking elsewhere, but would be delighted to do it in the meantime. If they've not had much response, they may be willing to go with it, and I could start pretty much immediately, as my mum could probably cover the childcare for just two days a week until everything else is sorted.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 2, 2012)

I've had quite a few recently. If it's a job I actually want then I'll treat it like a normal interview - research the company, come up with a list of questions, wear something other than pants. In my experience the interviewers come up with the same sorts of questions they do for normal interviews. If you can check if they are going to ask test questions - I apply for lots of IT jobs so they like to test me on my IT knowledge. I have actually got through this stage to a face-to-face interview a couple of times.
The weirdest one I've had so far is a video Skype interview - very odd.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 5, 2012)

Ugh, just not in the job hunting 'zone' right now - finding it hard to get the tone right for the stuff I'm really interested in, finding it difficult to muster the energy for ones that are less exciting or seem like long shots.

Sorearm, how was the phone interview?


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally been offered some work and have cancelled job interview number 26 for later today. It's actually for an interview (number 17 in the interview list) that I had in August! They said at the time I'd come close to getting it and now the person who did get it has left - so not sure  how to take that. But, a jobs a job and it is one I really wanted. Also I'll be working with someone I know from a job from about 5 years ago. Pay's crap too, but better than dole.
Off to sign on/off this afternoon.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 5, 2012)

Fantastic news! My other half got a role with his current employers about two months after he'd interviewed for a different role (and four weeks after he'd been made redundant from his previous, much disliked job) - in his case, he wasn't experienced enough for the one he interviewed for, but they offered him a grade below.

I wouldn't worry too much about the person having left - sometimes that just means they might have had a late offer from a job they wanted more. I remember at work we had an IT guy start, and then leave two weeks later because he'd just been offered a role with the UN in Geneva. I think everyone agreed they didn't blame him for taking that one up!

Managed to start something constructive this morning. I have an 'interview skills' seminar next week, and have been reminded we have some homework, namely preparing a two-minute pitch for ourselves. It's going to be quite tough, as this is a Jewish charity that runs it, and you can be sure of your fellow Jews not being shy of giving frank feedback to anybody.  But I guess that's a good thing. I clearly need to get better at talking about my CV fluently. Anyway, have started drafting it, at weekend I think I'll have to read it back off paper to other half, then redraft, then get it to memory by Wednesday.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 5, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Fantastic news! My other half got a role with his current employers about two months after he'd interviewed for a different role (and four weeks after he'd been made redundant from his previous, much disliked job) - in his case, he wasn't experienced enough for the one he interviewed for, but they offered him a grade below.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the person having left - sometimes that just means they might have had a late offer from a job they wanted more. I remember at work we had an IT guy start, and then leave two weeks later because he'd just been offered a role with the UN in Geneva. I think everyone agreed they didn't blame him for taking that one up!
> 
> Managed to start something constructive this morning. I have an 'interview skills' seminar next week, and have been reminded we have some homework, namely preparing a two-minute pitch for ourselves. It's going to be quite tough, as this is a Jewish charity that runs it, and you can be sure of your fellow Jews not being shy of giving frank feedback to anybody.  But I guess that's a good thing. I clearly need to get better at talking about my CV fluently. Anyway, have started drafting it, at weekend I think I'll have to read it back off paper to other half, then redraft, then get it to memory by Wednesday.


Thanks for that Cloo. Your husbands experience sounds similar to mine - I hated where I was working this time last year and wasn't too unhappy not to be working there anymore, but it's taken 10 months to get a permanent role. I always seem to get the job I wasn't applying for. For the 25 interviews I had I either wasn't experienced enough or there was already someone doing exactly the same job - I started getting vertigo and other symptoms from the stress that caused me.

I shall find out next week why he left. the wages are rubbish and it's in education so him having left/been pushed wouldn't surprise me. I've wanted to move into education IT for years so I'm happyish for a large pay cut. If my Jewish gran was still alive she'd be saying "there's not much money in that" - I know that because that's what she said about me starting as an archaeologist in the 80s.

I hate talking about my CV and always try to steer the conversation onto something more interesting. But I did have 4 stories I would adjust for any question I was asked.

BTW sorearm started another thread about telephone interviews - IIRC he has a second interview but it's miles away.


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 5, 2012)

That's weird - just had a call from where I used to hate working offering an interview. They can't seem to tell that I've been ignoring their phone calls. And I don't want to work where they've just made a quarter of the workforce redundant


----------



## Cloo (Oct 5, 2012)

Things are funny that way - a start up that my other half moonlighted for with a bit of project management consultancy, which was not exactly plain sailing, have just asked if he'd be up for project managing for them. He's not sure they can offer the money, but is potentially up for it if they are - it's basically backed by lots of private money, as the young guy behind it is from a very wealthy family who are bankrolling it as far as anyone can tell.

Thinking I wouldn't hear anything from anyone for a while, I've just had an email from one of the consultancy editorial job with editorial and numerical reasoning (uhoh!) tests attached. interview is contingent on the test results, and they'll get back with 48 hours. Sounds like I'd best do them over the weekend. But it's a boost pre-weekend to have some interest, and it's encouraging to have it from a role that's a bit different from what I've been doing.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 8, 2012)

sorearm said:


> got a telephone interview on thursday morning ... eek, never had one of these before - any advice people?


 
got a call asking if I can attend a second interview ... yeah, but going for the experience, can't take the job (commute distance/can't relocate or live there through the week 'cos won't see my kids)


----------



## Cloo (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, well it's something - have a good practise

Did the numerical reasoning test last night - I'll be lucky if I got more than 3 of thr 18 questions right, but if everyone else applying is an arts grad like me (likely) then chances are none of them were any better! There was no point trying to relearn my maths, too much else on this week to deal with that. The linguistic one was one of those reasoning tests, not an editorial one, so also quite difficult - more akin the bloody logic philosophy I had to do in the first year of my course and wasn't much good at. People have told me that the bar for these tests is usually pretty low, but we'll see.

Got a few things to apply for this week, and will probably send of for this synagogue job today - if they are interested, may need to ask someone to give me a few hour refreshing my InDesign skills, and an introduction to Photoshop. They want someone to use both for layout - I'm a bit out of practise with ID, but can pick it up again, and never really used PS, but I know the job won't require anything complicated in it, so I'm sure a quick demonstration would sort me out, and I know plenty of people who could help me out there.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 8, 2012)

Best of luck, *Cloo*.

Just had an interview myself. Fingers thoroughly crossed.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 8, 2012)

Cloo - youtube is a fantastic resource for Photoshop.  There are step by step tutorials for literally everything to do with Photoshop on there, and for simple stuff it is relatively easy to work out, so I'm sure you'd be fine.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 8, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Got a few things to apply for this week, and will probably send of for this synagogue job today - if they are interested, may need to ask someone to give me a few hour refreshing my InDesign skills, and an introduction to Photoshop. They want someone to use both for layout - I'm a bit out of practise with ID, but can pick it up again, and never really used PS, but I know the job won't require anything complicated in it, so I'm sure a quick demonstration would sort me out, and I know plenty of people who could help me out there.


 
You'll find that you can recognise a lot of the tools from InDesign in Photoshop and the user interface is very similar and many things work in the same way, though of course some things are different which is always frustrating.
I went the other way and taught myself InDesign from knowing Photoshop and it's fine, although I keep on finding things I've missed (like free transform which is a tool for InDesign but in the drop down menus for photoshop).
Like Purenarcotic said there are loads of photoshop tutorials on youtube, whenever I've needed to know how to do something I've found one there that goes through it step by step and visually and it's really great.
Having someone spend a few hours introducing you to it is really good though, if you can  get it then do, but if you can't then I think you'll cope. If you're around Birmingham (though I'm sure you're not) I can happily spend an hour or two introducing you to PS.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks - my other half said I could just find anything I needed for that online, so we'll see if it comes to it. I think it's kind of unlikely they'll want me for this role - it's only if they haven't had much interest other than me, as I've been upfront that I can only commit to it until I find a job elsewhere.

Was quite pleased that the agency chased me up today about the business publishing job, as I said I'd get it in end of last week, but the tests and stuff rather overtook that, but that suggests they're keen to put me forward, as it doesn't close until next week.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 9, 2012)

just getting ready to go out to my interview, wish me luck!


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Cloo (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck sorearm!

So, you remember the very high up publishing contact I had through my grandparents? (CEO of giant publisher) My grandad told me that he told her parents in great detail exactly my situation. Friends got back last week: 'G____ says if you let her know what type of book your granddaughter wants to get published, she can tell you who to send it to'  Obviously something lost in translation - I suspect either the friends or the daughter are so bloody used to everyone in the universe wanting her to get their book published that they just heard it as me wanting to get a book published, rather than that I was looking for an editorial job!


----------



## Quartz (Oct 9, 2012)

sorearm said:


> just getting ready to go out to my interview, wish me luck!


 
Best of luck. Unless you're going for the job for which I've just been interviewed, of course!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Best of luck. Unless you're going for the job for which I've just been interviewed, of course!


 
Haha you'll have to tell me which part of the country and what city it begins with 

... interview was good, was interesting - nice to have a 'discussion' type interview. It's in a commercial environment so it's refreshing to see things from that point of view.

I don't think I'll get it as basically the position is to come in and completely set up an analysis unit (not going to say too much) and I just don't have the background or experience in that. I could WORK in such a unit but I'm not able to set it up unfortunately.

Good experience and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't think I'm getting an interview for the job I did the horrible tests for - they said you should hear within 48 hours, and it's been nearly 72 hours. Fine, I can live with that. They might genuinely need someone more comfortable with numbers for that role.

Had a seminar on interview skills today. Outcomes were interesting - I had been thinking I was probably coming over OK personally, but a bit vague and empty professionally; feedback today suggested I was putting over my skills and experience very well, but not conveying enough personality. I still think in actual interviews I am more chatty and informal than I've come over in this context, but it's certainly possible that I come over all serious and not so engaging when I'm talking about the professional skill areas, so that's one to work on.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 10, 2012)

Had a voicemail left on my mobile from the interview I had yesterday asking to give them a call back ....


----------



## sorearm (Oct 11, 2012)

sorearm said:


> Had a voicemail left on my mobile from the interview I had yesterday asking to give them a call back ....


 
bloody hell - seems they actually want to offer me the post.

I must have impressed them (which is a nice boost) and the interview experience was good, not sure that I can actually DO the job at the senior level that is expected.

Maybe I can BS like the best of them 

... damnit! Why do I get offered a job that I can't really take as it means;
(1) relocation (commute is out of the question really as a train would be 1 1/2 hours on the train, not counting travel on either side. Plus the place is in an industrial park about 5-6 miles from train station.  Would have to live there.

(2) Not see family. I've got a daughter with my ex who I probably could keep up the same level of contact.
Me and partner have a 5 year old who's in year 1. I'm doing a lot of the childcare, I do the school runs in the morning and the majority of collection from childminder.

Means not seeing baba through the week

... gawd *bashes head*

... why couldn't I have been offered the job I wanted last month that was at least in the same city I live in!!! (although they decided to go for box ticking exercises on who had a better undergraduate degree even though I had 10 years experience in the bloody job)

*shakes fist*


----------



## sorearm (Oct 11, 2012)

gets even better...

just received an email inviting me for an interview in a couple of weeks for research technician job (but it's part-time, 17.5hrs ... but that would be fine for childcare!). Probably way overqualified for this post. But hey ho!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2012)

got rejected by a bot today after filling in an application form. instant rejection! that's nice.
Currently looking at non-school hours/part-time work and it's well depressing. plenty of call centre work but it's mostly sales, which i am not prepared to do.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 11, 2012)

No response yet from my interview.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> got rejected by a bot today after filling in an application form. instant rejection!


 Ugh, that's just not nice. Mind you, console yourself it _is_ just a bot, not a human being.

Sorearm, sorry to hear it's a bit of a bind. gsv's looking at a phone interview for something he got through networking (company owned by cousin's husband we met in US in August, opening London office) - but this role's asking for about 25% of time travelling, which we both agree is too much. Still doing though, as maybe there could be other posts that might also work out if he's interested, and be more static. We've realised that on his next step up, some travel is likely, but we both reckoned that the ratio we heard from one possible job, 2 weeks out of every ten, was about the most we'd be prepared to accept.

A few things to apply for, but not done anything in the last two days, as had horrible stomach bug - felt like death yesterday, been recovering today. No urgent deadlines, though, so I can take my time.

Was amused this morning to see an editorial role going at Mills & Boon - not happening, though, as they need someone with mass market fiction experience and anyway it's based in Richmond.

That said, I'm looking at applying to one job, possibly two, that are based in fucking Hammersmith.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 15, 2012)

Got an interview for the professional publishers - want to see me this week, so have asked for Friday as a) gives me time and b) mum can cover the kids.

Going swot up quite hard - would really like this one, but probably won't be easy and it'll be my first commissioning interview, so somewhat different to the last few (which were more project management), so not sure what to expect. Went to see my advisor at Resource and he gave me some good tips. Found some juicy stuff online that should be good material to bring up in interview.

Have reached out to my publishing studies MA course leader on LinkedIn - he could be useful for this role, as I recall he knew the former MD quite well (company's now run by his daughter) and in fact he generally knows shitloads of good publishing people. He's teaching similar course elsewhere now and there's actually a reasonable chance he might be in frequent contact with the MD of this company I'm going to be interviewed for, so maybe he can put a word in.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 15, 2012)

been searching a few weeks now

had two interviews so far  but  both ended up being no gos 

might be waiting  for  jobs  for the january start to appear


----------



## Cloo (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh well - good luck with that.

Looks like my daughter's coming down with stomach bug son and I have just had, which is going to mess up my plans to get all well prepared for my interview on Friday...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't get the job. A pity as it would have been perfect for me.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Quartz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2012)

Bah!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2012)

Trying to work on tomorrow's interview - shame I've had crap sleep 2 out of the last 3 nights. I'm really praying I get a good night in tonight!


----------



## corieltauvi (Oct 18, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Trying to work on tomorrow's interview - shame I've had crap sleep 2 out of the last 3 nights. I'm really praying I get a good night in tonight!


Good luck Cloo - hope it goes well.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 19, 2012)

Decided not to go for the job that would require living away through the week and not seeing my family or kids. Bah.

Got an interview next friday for part-time job (17.5 hours - but better than nothing). Anyone think I'll be able to apply for any benefits too - or because my other half works full-time and earns >25k means will get bugger all. Maybe child tax credits?

... I also cold-emailed someone over at liverpool uni and sent my CV (got a name suggested to me), asked about popping over for an informal chat about any jobs in the future. Received a reply saying they may be having a short-term job coming up quite soon and said sure, pop over next week for an informal chat. Time to press the flesh and put a name to a face 

Job I can apply for (but it's in london), will apply anyway as the experience will be really good. I think this is a re-advertisement.

Couple of research technician jobs I can apply for this week too, will do them over the weekend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2012)

sorearm said:


> Anyone think I'll be able to apply for any benefits too - or because my other half works full-time and earns >25k means will get bugger all. Maybe child tax credits?


 
I'm fairly fuzzy about tax credits - all I can suggest is run the figures through the benefits calculator here and see what it says.

I'm aware that tax credits are being tinkered with (i.e. cut) and the whole thing will change as and when 'universal credit' happens.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 19, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm fairly fuzzy about tax credits - all I can suggest is run the figures through the benefits calculator here and see what it says.
> 
> I'm aware that tax credits are being tinkered with (i.e. cut) and the whole thing will change as and when 'universal credit' happens.


 
fuck all by the looks of it. apparently supposed to survive on fresh air. Ah well so much for trying to better yourself plus the 10+ years I've paid into the system - when you need some help up eh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2012)

having re-read your post, I assume you've also had a look to see what you can claim now?

While your OH's income means that income related job seekers' isn't likely to be on, you may be entitled to claim contributions related JSA on your own (apologies if I'm stating the bleeding obvious or if you already have) and you might get child tax credits now.  (ditto)


----------



## Cloo (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, that went... hmmm, OK. Not as well as I hoped, but I think I prepared and did about as well as I could have. It was quite informal, but he was a good interviewer I think, really trying to ferret out what my skills were in it, and I did cover all the stuff I wanted to cover.

He's seeing a few more people and is going to see whether or not he will go to a second round or not, though I think he'd like to get someone in one round. I don't think my performance was good enough to get it off just this interview, but maybe it'll take me to a second round. All depends on what the other people were like-  he said there's not lots of experience in the current editorial team, so I don't know where I sit in relation to that. The role is potentially offering above the stated salary for someone with more extensive experience, so if they are seeing someone like that, they might want to go for them and push up the level of experience in the team.

I might have scored brownie points for giving quite a critical view of epublishing and apps - namely that a lot of 'learning' type apps and epublishing is really not that effective and it has to be done right. But I'm just not sure how convincingly I came over overall.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2012)

I've just submitted an application for a job I *might not* want.

But find it really difficult to tell, at first reading.

It's for a drugs / mental health outreach worker. OK so far.

It's for a drugs / mental health outreach worker for people who aren't eligible for pubic funding.

Potentially ok so far - they're likely to be people with some of the biggest difficulties / vulnerabilities, and tbh 'lots of things going wrong' is where I'd quite like to work for a while.

Only, it might mean being performance monitored in part on the basis of how many contacts / clients accept a flight back to their home country.

Which... erm. Unless I've misunderstood, may be beginning to get rather... uerft.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Which... erm. Unless I've misunderstood, may be beginning to get rather... uerft.


 


sounds faintly dubious, but i guess it's a case of keep your options open for now and explore this at the interview.  you can always tell them to get stuffed


----------



## Cloo (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'd go for it and find out more about what exactly that all means.

I've got a few more things to go apply for now and wait and see. Have a seminar about networking on Monday that should be interesting - on that front, hoping to get in touch with my publishing studies tutor soon and seeing if he might have any leads.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2012)

busy week here.

The job offer (for something occasional weekends / casual) referred to in my post of 18 September (then subject to references etc) seems to be moving - got an invite this week to a training day.

on a day I absolutely can't do.



will have to see what they say about that.

three applications off this week - something full time with my local council, doing housing benefits (which I haven't done for 20 years but experience was 'desirable' not 'essential') - although feel faintly uncomfortable about doing it on my home patch - last time I was about 4 London boroughs away from work.  I presume you're not expected to deal with immediate neighbours, though.

and something generalist admin sort of thing via an agency, which they are probably overloaded with applications for.

and something possibly mildly interesting on the fringes of academia albeit part time and home based and not enough on its own.

have heard bugger all about whatever it was i applied for on 25 Sept, so assume I've not been shortlisted.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 24, 2012)

This is all so frustrating. Keep doing well with job applications and interviews (quite an achievement for me, given my attrocious past interview history!). I've even been offered several jobs now, but keep having to turn things down because it's just odd hours here and there, silly times of day. And I can't afford to live like that. Was offered something yesterday which would be perfect. I loved the place when i went for interview and they liked all my ideas and we were all very enthusisatic about everything - but the job is 2 hours a week!! and in the middle of the day, so i can't fit anything else in around it   Of course, it may lead to more hours, but then again it may not. And somehow i have to live!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh no, how irritating. I just want to hear back from Friday's interview now, dammit! He's seeing the last person today, I think, so this afternoon is the soonest everyone will hear. I know I haven't got it, but hope keeps annoyingly springing until I hear.

Had an interesting lead from putting a notice on the online school notice board that I would be happy to volunteer editing services to charity - a mum working at a local college says they really need some stuff doing, and has invited me to their PR/Comms meeting tomorrow, so I'm going to that. I don't think they're a charity, so I'd probably be aiming to propose a discounted proofreading rate from the standard.

Hoping any other parents with publishing links (I'm sure there are some) will now bear me in mind for anything they might hear about, too.

The networking seminar was good - my next task is to get some cards printed, which they strongly recommended and I can see is a good idea for ad hoc encounters. Also going to seriously prod my parents to ask if their opera book publishing mate will meet with me for a chat about arts publishing.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 24, 2012)

Busy time recently.

Last week was doing graduate teaching assistant for 3 days of the week.

Today I went for an informal chat with a prof about possible vacancies in the new year (well it looks like it would be February time actually), this followed on from his name being suggested to me, me cold emailing him with my CV and asking if there would be any suitable vacancies coming up, plus asking if it would be OK to pop by for an informal chat.  Went OK actually, said it was good to put a name to a face, described the project and that with my background it would probably be a good fit.

Have an interview friday morning for a research technician's job - it's part-time, but that would fit fine with childcare responsibilities I'm doing a lot of at the moment and give me a bit of time for completing write-up.

Had an email from uni saying that I need to show some evidence of sticking to my write-up otherwise they'll pull the plug on money (nice, after they totally drop me in the sh*t eh), met with supervisor - told him I'd been having a bit of a wobble recently, feeling quite down and probably getting depressed but seen GP.  Was a good meeting actually as got a bit back on track, made a plan to structure plan the write up, need to email my subject headings/skeleton next week and meet up week after.

Meanwhile still intensively job hunting. Had an email reject from one job, but have applied yesterday for 2 research technician jobs.

Found out via a friend that a place will be advertising for a job that is in my subject area and one of his ex work colleagues had asked if he knew of anyone who may be interested. Contacted this person, gave a brief overview of myself, said I was interested in any vacancies and offered to send my CV/meet for an informal chat. Received an email back today saying they will be recruiting and an advert should go out before chrimbo, he'll keep me updated. Sounds good, this job and in this place would be ideal.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, got email, didn't get the job from last week. He went to second interview with two other people, and it sounds like they had experience he felt fitted the bill a bit better, which is always easy to say, I suppose.

Went to the college to the PR meeting - I forgot that they're a very small operation (it's a rabbinical college, so only has a handful of students a year) and they are a charity. I don't feel I can charge them for the sort of stuff we were looking at today, literally a couple of sides of stuff, or short booklets, but if they were to ask me to edit longer publications, then I think I would have to insist on some kind of payment.

It was nice to be in a work scenario at the meeting, though, and it's all good networking. I saw that the chairman of the college, who was there, looked me up on LinkedIn afterwards, and for all I know, he or anyone at the meeting today may have some kind of publishing connection.

I also passed on job details to someone from the unemployment advice seminars I've been going to. Was looking at the Parliament website to see if any suitable jobs were going - nothing for me, but an interesting scientific adviser type job for the Lords, and I thought of this very nice bloke I'd met at the seminars who is obviously incredibly clever and scientific, and could probably match the spec.

Also contacted a former fellow publishing studies student who I ran into at an urbanite's party on Saturday - turned out he'd been her friend for decades! Anyway, he now has his own literary agency representing various authors, and also therefore coming into contact with a variety of publishers, so I emailed him today, sent my CV and asked if he'd mention me if he heard about anyone moving jobs/going on leave on the editorial front.

So hark at me networking!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2012)

Got an interview on Monday now - big name in education publishing, good role, bit of a bitch of a commute, although gsv pointed out it's only about 20 mins longer than my last one, so not that bad. I've learned some lessons from an interview in September which was also with a major player in the field - namely to research the company and the current status of the education field harder. It's another one where pay isn't stated, so I'd better have an idea what to ask for if/when they ask me how much I'm gunning for.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2012)

good luck for Monday Cloo. I have an interview in precisely 6 minutes time  Having to take some massive deep breaths right now. God i hate interviews


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 30, 2012)

I applied for a research post, and the disinterest and inaction of the bloke I proposed working for (externally funded post) meant that the whole thing fell through.

*However,* he blamed the external funders, and suggested I contact them. I did. They gave me the Uni email address they sent the proposal to. And when I emailed that uni email address, they replied with tremendous politeness, stating it was entirely his fault.

And copying in both him and the Uni's head of research.

Which, whilst a completely Pyrrhic victory in many ways, at least brightened up my afternoon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2012)

The training day thing for the casual job has been shifted to next Thursday.  In London.  At 0900.  

And I has an interview for the full time job I applied for next Friday.  Also at 0900  but a bit nearer home...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 31, 2012)

meh didn't get the post I went for last Friday - asked for feedback, but in the email was told that I interviewed very well but the successful candidate had experience of one of the essential lab techniques I don't (cell culture - although I BS'd it a bit) and also had had experience of direct patient contact (for recruitment) which I didn't have, although this wasn't in the job description and brought in on the interview (I BS'd this bit too). So unless it went to an internal candidate it looks like it was a toss up between me and this other person.

Been informed that if I'm still interested in working in this department there is an advert going out in a couple of weeks for another technical post (part-time - seems like all the bloody jobs are part-time atm), I emailed the person to introduce myself etc etc.

Still have 2 technician job applications currently in, the closing date isn't for a couple of weeks, there are another 2 technical posts I can apply for this week, although the salary is crap. Ho hum.

*on with the kids for halloween / half-term*


----------



## Cloo (Oct 31, 2012)

Haven't really seen anything to apply for this week. Working on Monday's interview - tough with it being half term - but we'll see what I can do. My big worry is that I'm not coming over convincingly. I suppose at base, employers want to know whether I'm going to make them money by signing the right books, and I don't know if I make a strong enough case for myself. My CV looks great, but I fear when I talk about the details, it's a bit of a disappointment or something.

At the seminars I've been doing, people have said my experience sounds great and I put it over well, but then they're not specialists in that area. I suppose I just come away from interviews feeling as though I left them wanting.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Good luck!


 
Thanks.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellsbells, how did it go?

Phoning the HR person for Monday's interview, as I'd like to ask a few things. First, what the payscale is - at the seminars I've been going to, they've said it's totally fine to phone and ask if you need to know. Given that pay has turned out to be a bit of a moveable feast, even with big publishers, I'd like to be prepared if they ask me how much I'm expecting in the interview, and to be in the right ballpark. I have an idea how much it's likely to be, and I'm probably right, but it seems as well to check.

I'd also like to ask whether they can tell me what sort of areas the role is covering - I was slightly thrown in the last interview that the spec didn't say which part of the list it was covering, and it turned out to be a really specific one. Given that this role could cover any of the secondary subjects they publish (which is most of them) it would be good to know which ones are within its remit beforehand.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 2, 2012)

Applied for one technical post yesterday, standard form. I'm really worried that I'm 'overqualified' - it's only for a year ffs the vacancy. I seem to be falling into this middle ground between jobs that are seen as overqualified for/too experienced and ones that require a PhD and 10 million years of experience *rolls eyes*

re-read the JD for a post in liverpool (easier commute!) that I can apply for, doesn't definitely say a PhD is required, says 'or equivalent experience', so if they don't get a good enough applicant they can re-jig the pay/requirements I suppose.

ho-hum *feeling a bit down*


----------



## sorearm (Nov 2, 2012)

Found another technician post from totaljobs on my email alerts, meet all the requirements, will email covering letter and CV tonight, closing date is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 2, 2012)

forgot how annoying agencies are. applied for a perfect job via a website, get fairly quickly called back by the agency asking if i'm interested in a job in a totally different area, asking where i'm based (address on cv!).

i was so thrown i forgot to question him on the job i actually applied for, so don't know if it has gone or if they were bullshitting on area and it's the one he brought up. 

huge bug-bear of mine is when they list a job as Birmingham when it's really West Mids. a whole county is a fairly big area!  

am transitioning from 'quite like to leave where i am' to 'must be gone by end Jan' as big upheavals due and as it gets nearer i'm finding out more info and it's ALL bad. now considering the commute to Coventry (for a job app closing 8th) even though i live on the wrong side of Birmingham for that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Hellsbells, how did it go?


 
The interview went ok (imo) despite me being riddiculous nervous the whole way through it. Didn't get the job though & I kind of knew i wouldn't. Had the feeling they'd already decided on someone (probably internal) and were just going through the motions with me. Very frustrating, as the interview required a HUGE amount of work and preparation which took several days of my time.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2012)

In my last application for criminology-related posts, I misspelt criminology.

Twice.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ooops, quoady!

Sorry it didn't come off, HB, and very sorry it seemed to be so much work for no good end. I remember my other half just felt so let down when an interview he invested in massively came to nothing.

Have made contact with my Publishing Studies tutor, and he's offered to meet up and see if he can help. Can't make the date he suggested, but have sent him my CV in the meantime, in case he has any ideas.

He also put me on to a publishing careers support/advice group for unemployed publishing folk, which is great, as I think I've had as much of the generic advice as I can get from the local charity, which has been great, but I think I could really do with input from within the industry now. As I said, I fear I'm unconvincing at interview, but I really need people who know the field to judge how I can improve how I put over my experience, so I have emailed them my CV and asked to join.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 5, 2012)

Arse... don't think I can go to their seminar on Thursday, as just can't get the childcare cover.  Don't really want to ask sis in law to have Ziggy for half a day, it's a bit much, especially as she's about to go down from 2 days a week off work to one. But I could do with the advice.

Just had my latest interview - seemed quite good, but if I get more feedback suggesting my answers didn't seem to be enough, I could really do with feedback from a publishing person on what my answers are like, in case I'm just habitually missing something so obvious I didn't see it or something.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have survived the early starts

Reasonable (paid) training day for the casual thing yesterday - although one section was given by a manager (not a trainer) who had never seen the presentation, powerpoint, or (as far as I could tell) a computer before - 

Training shift to follow.

Not a bad interview today, although it's struck me in the last hour that one question where they seemed impressed with my knowledge of the subject and didn't seem to want me to expand on my answer, there was something possibly important that I left out.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2012)

On reflection I don't reckon I'll be getting to stage 2 from Monday's interview (seeing more people next week, so not expecting news until later in week) - I was quite fidgety and I'm not sure I covered all the details I ought to have in sufficient detail. Next stage is interview with MD of education dept; I'm guessing it may take the form of pitching a book idea.

Been pretty dead on the job front - a load of stuff in ELT commissioning (looks like one company is stepping up their English teaching list), but the commissioning roles all have English language teaching as an essential, plus for some reason ELT doesn't appeal to me - it seems to be a very self-contained world and it feels a bit as though you're stuck with it forever if you go that way.

Had a busy week, so only got to ringing an agent about a possible job (12 month contract preparing uni law study materials) yesterday, but they'd already got enough people to put forward. Wasn't perfect, as just project management, not commissioning, and also a 12-month contract would be awkward (moving house would probably have to be on hold until I had certainty of permanent work). They were offering an amazingly good salary, presumably because it wasn't permanent. But made me realise that I'd probably rather have a 6-month than a 12-month contract job if it came to that. Another project management role was in Chiswick, so just too much of a PITA to get to.

However, finally got a civil service job on email (been on the list several months) that I think I could apply for. My bro's a quite senior civil servant, so may ask him for tips on applications for them!

I did make the seminar on Thurs and it was very useful - not least in that I've now found out about a networking event in a few weeks where a lot of publishers will be. The woman running it has encouraged me to write more speculative CVs, as she actually reckons quite a lot of jobs do come about that way.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 12, 2012)

Job applied for today in liverpool (commutable), it's advertised as a post-doc but the description says PhD or equivalent experience so I've just gone for it. In the application I've said that I've not got a PhD but have MSc and would consider job at lower wage which seems fair. The experience would be good. Depends if they get anyone with a PhD I suppose (likely) and they would choose them.

damn. a job has come up at my old work place, it's not doing what I did before but is a training officer post. I'm wondering if I've been blacklisted by my old place quite frankly. It would be hateful to go back there, the people really are bastards and there is a fair bit of weird mental-trauma-thing going on in my head from associations with that place. Better money that what I have now (which is none).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2012)

sorearm said:


> damn. a job has come up at my old work place, it's not doing what I did before but is a training officer post. I'm wondering if I've been blacklisted by my old place quite frankly. It would be hateful to go back there, the people really are bastards and there is a fair bit of weird mental-trauma-thing going on in my head from associations with that place. Better money that what I have now (which is none).


 


My general philosophy on life is "never go back" which would cover an 'ex' or a former employer.

From what you've said, I can't see many reasons even to think about it (unless the dole people are pressuring you to apply in which case there's an art in applying for a job with sufficient lack of enthusiasm not to get the job, but not so blatantly they report you to the dole office for taking the piss)

That having been said, how many of the bastards are still there?  Some places can change radically if one shit of a manager leaves.  Are you in touch with any of your former colleagues who could give you some clues?

Is it worth keeping your options open and applying?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2012)

Finding this ridiculously depressing. There's fuck all available that I want to do, and even less available that is hours that I a) can fit round childcare b) is enough hours a week to qualify for tax credit help with that childcare, without which I can't afford to work. Plus is it just me or are job-finding sites really badly designed?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Plus is it just me or are job-finding sites really badly designed?


 
Not just you.  Although not as bad as applying for a position in a supermarket online. 

My search for work is currently leading to me feeling more and more depressed. I don't like the job I'm in but can't get anything else.  Can't even get a job working the booze aisle in a supermarket ffs, and I have years of experience working in supermarkets and working in off-sales.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2012)

This for example. I'd love to do this and I'm perfectly qualified to, but it's 15 hours a week and I need 16 min, and it's weekdays/weekends on a rotational basis and I need fixed weekday hours in order to arrange childcare. Boo 

https://jobs.scot.nhs.uk/_Details.aspx?vacNo=369378


----------



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

weepiper said:


> This for example. I'd love to do this and I'm perfectly qualified to, but it's 15 hours a week and I need 16 min, and it's weekdays/weekends on a rotational basis and I need fixed weekday hours in order to arrange childcare. Boo
> 
> https://jobs.scot.nhs.uk/_Details.aspx?vacNo=369378


 
You could always apply and ask for the extra hour*?  Doubt there is any way around the shift pattern though 

*It is 16 for tax credits, isn't it?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2012)

The Boy said:


> You could always apply and ask for the extra hour*? Doubt there is any way around the shift pattern though
> 
> *It is 16 for tax credits, isn't it?


 
yep 16 min to get working tax credit as a single parent. Shift patterns is my biggest barrier at the moment. Sucks.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 12, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> My general philosophy on life is "never go back" which would cover an 'ex' or a former employer.
> 
> From what you've said, I can't see many reasons even to think about it (unless the dole people are pressuring you to apply in which case there's an art in applying for a job with sufficient lack of enthusiasm not to get the job, but not so blatantly they report you to the dole office for taking the piss)
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I know what you mean.  I really do have a weird mental 'trauma' (that is the only way I can describe it), I know this sounds bloody pathetic - but it does.  The tiers of management are still there (aren't they always, they never get rid of the shits, on the shat on).  The people who run the place are still there.  Although I technically wouldn't be working for my previous bosses it's a bit fuzzy because the terms of reference and training cover the whole section IFYSWIM.  This is the place that tried to bring disciplinary proceedings and basically sack me when I was very early on sick leave. Utter bastards.

I'm in touch with the guy who used to this job, think I'll contact him - he said they were supposed to be going self-funding (haha) which is why he left as he couldn't see how it would work.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 12, 2012)

Although rather amusingly I've just had an email about a job I applied for in New Zealand, apparently "they were impressed by my application" 

I presume the interview will be by Skype haha. It was a bit of a 'why not, application' as long-term we plan to emigrate from this dump of a country... but will have to wait a few years until my eldest lass with my ex is older.

NZ want to interview tomorrow (bit short notice) or in a couple of weeks....


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> This is all so frustrating. Keep doing well with job applications and interviews (quite an achievement for me, given my attrocious past interview history!). I've even been offered several jobs now, but keep having to turn things down because it's just odd hours here and there, silly times of day. And I can't afford to live like that. Was offered something yesterday which would be perfect. I loved the place when i went for interview and they liked all my ideas and we were all very enthusisatic about everything - but the job is 2 hours a week!! and in the middle of the day, so i can't fit anything else in around it   Of course, it may lead to more hours, but then again it may not. And somehow i have to live!



Stuff that's under 15 hours but want you to be flexible, i.e. You can't have anything else on the go as well.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Finding this ridiculously depressing. There's fuck all available that I want to do, and even less available that is hours that I a) can fit round childcare b) is enough hours a week to qualify for tax credit help with that childcare, without which I can't afford to work. Plus is it just me or are job-finding sites really badly designed?


Yeah, it might be a good idea for job sites to filter for 'regular hours' (for childcare) or '16+ hours per week' so parents could find stuff.

I've just applied for a civil service role, with the CPS. Long shot, so I didn't kill myself over the application. Depressingly, I just wanted to get it out before I get a 'No' back from the last interview, as I hate the feeling of not even having anything in the pipeline, and there's been feck all else the last few weeks. I've long had a genuine interest in civil service roles, but most stuff I've seen is more online/PR than editorial. This one is a bit junior to what I was doing, although the money's better, but if I do want an in to the civil service, I think I will have to be looking at a lower-responsibility role initially.

Had meeting with my advisor at local employment charity on Monday - made him feel terrible, as I got all upset when he was critiqueing (perfectly nicely) my body language. I guess I'm just so frustrated about it as I know I often give out this fidgety, nervous body language at interview - but I don't actually feel nervous at all anywhere conscious! As he said, that's kind of harder to deal with than if I was losing sleep or a total bag of nerves. I guess it just comes down to preparing more - I'm doing some research and writing notes beforehand, but it doesn't feel like enough and maybe I need to literally practise my answers verbatim, as I've had enough interviews now to know two or three questions that will almost always come up: describing my last role (not actually got a coherent, non-rambling answer for that yet - thinking maybe I need to just go chronological); how do I organise myself (I think I have a fairly good, solid reply for that actually); and 'working with difficult authors (need to be more coherent on that one).


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2012)

Was offered a job on Monday for an interview i had back in September. Originally they'd offered me something straight away, but then the class was cancelled due to low enrolments. But now they have a new saturday course starting in January - teaching work I can easily fit in around other stuff  AND it's teaching adults, not teenagers  Thank god  

In other news, I'm having a meeting in 15 mins - 1:1 feedback on an unsuccessful interview i had a couple of weeks ago. Bit scared I'm going to get ripped to pieces


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2012)

Unlike th 'fear of ripped to pieces' but totally chuffed for you for the Jan job!

Just seen an interesting editorial role at Wellcome Trust - might not get to interview due to lack of science background, but definitely worth a short. Longish maternity cover contract.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2012)

well, i certainly wasn't ripped to pieces  I should probably learn to have more confidence in myself. Apparently I gave a really strong interview & seemed very calm, professional and composed (interesting - since i've never been so nervous and shaky in my life!) The only reason i didn't get the job was because the successful candidate had more teaching experience than me. Annoyingly, they would have already known this from our application forms! But still, nice to get some positive feedback


----------



## sorearm (Nov 16, 2012)

Saw 2 jobs for a private company (was an SME years ago but grown much bigger) based on the local science park, applied online - but used the same covering letter (well cut n paste in a box on a website) for both positions DOH.

Still, could do both jobs easily , CV attached too.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck! Heard nothing from last Monday, so assuming I'll get a 'no thanks' next week.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 16, 2012)

bah got a rejection email for a technical post - it was full-time and not too badly paid.  Thought I would have had a least an interview for that one meh. Probably too "overqualified" as I seem to be for bloody everything.  There was a technician post (part-time) that I applied for at the same time as this one, I won't get that one either as it was a lower spec. Meh.

However, got emailed about a technical post (in the same department as the one I had an interview for a few weeks back) that has just gone live, salary is a bit poo (18-19k) and it's 0.6 FTE so the take-home salary will be meh. Better than nowt so will apply over the weekend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a nice 'no thanks' for last week's interview - the manager phoned me rather than just getting a 'sod off' letter, which is something.  Impressed and all that stuff, but one of the candidates is doing the same job now, I last did that sort of thing 20 years ago...

Blargh.

First shift on the casual thing this weekend 

Another application off yesterday for something more in my own line of work, albeit not part of the country I know that well (Bristol-ish, and I'm trying to move closer to London) and something else I'm trying to decide whether I can summon up the enthusiasm to apply for (sort of my area of work, but a bit of it that's not really my thing)


----------



## sorearm (Nov 19, 2012)

Applied for that part-time technical post, brushed up my 'about yourself' bumph, I'd be a good fit for this - if they don't have any internal candidates squirreled away!

Got my video conference interview for that new zealand job tomorrow evening!!!!!!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn it - got a phone message from last interview, so assumed that it must be call for second interview. Couldn't get hold of them all afternoon, finally got home to view email and, no, they were just being polite. Annoying to have got my hopes up like that   ... was a good job, but not a commute I was keen on.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 20, 2012)

That was surreal. A video-conference interview ... never had one before. Was quite interesting, seemed to do OK.  It was quite relaxed and informal actually. Will found out in a week or two after they've decided.

I suppose the thing is they are wondering 'this person will not move out to NZ' ! ... anyway, medium-to-long term the plan is to emigrate, this was a really interesting thing to do.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 20, 2012)

Good luck then, Sorearm.

Emailed back the people from last interview, as she asked if it was OK to keep my CV on file. I've said definitely and that I'd be interested in education or non fiction roles, and also made sure to remind her that I'm available at short notice at the moment. Thought it was worth mentioning so I might come to mind if they need someone quickly for any reason.

A bunch of project management jobs seem to have come up - haven't been able to talk to the agents about them in detail. One has good money but is in 'West London', which usually means somewhere I can't really get to. The other one is interesting - 3 days a week, 12-month contract, in education - a bit more 'production-y' than I've been doing, and doesn't say what the money is.

Got a publishing networking event on Thursday - apparently will have people from various publishers there. Been to a whole seminar about networking, including how to do these events, but still not really sure what I should be doing. I do remember something about getting people's cards and finding somewhere private soon after to go and make a note of any useful info on the back. But will go packing my card, and two versions of my CV (education and non-fiction) and see what happens.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2012)

Had to cancel my trial shift - too ill to go serving tables to professional people tomorrow, I can barely breathe with this cold.

FML


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2012)

Bugger, hope you geel better soon.

Finally remembered the name of an interesting character I came across at work. He consulted for us for a while, which ended badly with the contract being terminated (ooops). But I rather liked him, and he's started another new business now, so I think it's worth dropping him a line in case I can be of any help.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2012)

Matey seems fine about it, I rang so he could hear how ill I am. Just paranoid after getting sacked for flu last year.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2012)

I've applied for the 3-day-a-week job. It's actually for a very interesting company who I would like to work for. I think I will get to interview for it - I have the good selling point that I've actually done that sort of job while working three days a week - although if I did get offered it, it would help if my other half gets offered the job he's got a second interview for today, as it would pay him a shitload more than he gets now and then we could definitely afford me to be p/t for a year. It's not necessarily the direction I'd like to go in career wise, but I think that shouldn't matter for a 12-month contract, and my commissioning experience would still count after that.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

My job applications folder now contains 49 files.

Admittedly, a fair few of them are versions of documents that were later finalised. But they're all CVs and supporting statements for one position or another


----------



## sorearm (Nov 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> My job applications folder now contains 49 files.
> 
> Admittedly, a fair few of them are versions of documents that were later finalised. But they're all CVs and supporting statements for one position or another


 
Yeah I've got 27!

... received a rejection email from a job I applied for a couple of weeks ago, admittedly it was for a post-doc position and I did say in the application that I would like to be considered, albeit at a lower grade. Ho hum, worth a try eh.

Currently have 9 live job applications in.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2012)

Three live currently - two unlikely, one I think I'll get to interview.

Went to a publishing networking event tonight. Not too excruciating. Didn't get to speak to the guy I most wanted to see, as he turned out to a) be a speaker and b) have to leave early, so he was mobbed. OTOH, have the card of event organiser, so can probably get her to put me through to him anyway. Got one CV off to a children's publisher (not looking in that area, though would be very happy to do), and a few cards and interesting chats. As most of the people looking to network there were students or career changers, thought I'd make myself useful and gave a few people my tips on getting in to publishing. Mostly - try outside London and/or try to apply to a publisher who have a specialism you have some connection to, via work, degree or volunteering. Also, make it really clear that publishing is definitely, totally what you want to do, as they really want commitment.

Made me think I should look for more of this sort of thing, as most attendees will probably be those wanting to come in at entry level which means that, on a self-serving level, I might stand out as an experienced contact, and on a wider one, I can actually be of some help to people starting out. So good karma.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 22, 2012)

I might join this thread as I need to start job hunting and I am rubbish at it.  Just, rubbish.  Goal to get a new job next year sometimes, maybe move as well.

Anyone got any idea about where to start?  I have a fairly good idea about what I want to do, but I guess, sort out the cv (I mean, use it for reference even if the jobs are application form), start to look at the type of jobs I might want to do and skills/ experience needed etc.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2012)

Just submitted an application for a research fellowship. It's off at a tangent to my expertise, and I'm not sure if the 'fluency in one language related to the project' includes English 

But, ay. Nothing ventured.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 23, 2012)

8115 said:


> I might join this thread as I need to start job hunting and I am rubbish at it. Just, rubbish. Goal to get a new job next year sometimes, maybe move as well.
> 
> Anyone got any idea about where to start? I have a fairly good idea about what I want to do, but I guess, sort out the cv (I mean, use it for reference even if the jobs are application form), start to look at the type of jobs I might want to do and skills/ experience needed etc.


Well, if you know the sort of field, you might want to look if it has an associated umbrella organisation, which could have a useful website/advisors etc. For example, I just discovered yesterday Creative Skillset, who give all manner of support for training and employment in the creative industries.

I've just emailed the guy I didn't get to speak to last night - head of a really interesting non-fiction publisher. He seemed very approachable, so I'm hoping he might respond positively to me asking whether he or a colleague could just give me half an hour to discuss non-fiction commissioning. It would really help me to find out how well qualified, or not, I might be to do it, and how different it is to the specialist commissioning I've done until now.


----------



## pppPenguin (Nov 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd pop in here to see if I could get some advice, tips and whatnot.

Got my first job interview in a year. I've actually been unemployed for about 3 years so I'm really quite nervous. It's a job I really want, a Support Worker with the National Autistic Society. I've been living in sheltered accommodation for two of those and have been studying for most of the other year. I've never done the job I've applied for before but have been applying for many jobs in that role because I want to move into community services and away from the factory environment.

Any tips? I've got to give examples of how my life and work history gives me experience for this particular role. I really want the job, so I want to make myself look employable. I feel really lucky to have got the interview in the first place, so want to come across really well.

Hope there's somebody that can help. My interview is on Wednesday by the way, only found out today so has left me little time to prepare.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Just thought I'd pop in here to see if I could get some advice, tips and whatnot.
> 
> Got my first job interview in a year. I've actually been unemployed for about 3 years so I'm really quite nervous. It's a job I really want, a Support Worker with the National Autistic Society. I've been living in sheltered accommodation for two of those and have been studying for most of the other year. I've never done the job I've applied for before but have been applying for many jobs in that role because I want to move into community services and away from the factory environment.
> 
> ...


I suppose they will be looking for commitment, enthusiasm and some sense that you know what you're getting into and are going to be suited to the role. If you really want the job then don't feel shy about telling them why you want it, why you want to work with/for their company in particular (could say you've been aware of them for a while and mention ways that their view and approach to autistic are aligns with yours to show that you have a fair bit of knowledge and enthusiasm).
Read their website to get a good idea of what they are about and how this ties in with the job description.
As for being unemployed, people can often feel this is a big disadvantage and be tempted to skip over it but if you've done any community work over that time, volunteering on projects or helping out neighbours with shopping or gardening, then do all about it. I think particularly in a support worker role, the things you do outside of work and education can say a lot about your general approach.
You might also think of the time you've been unemployed as an opportunity to reassess your career path and say that you made a decision over this period to retrain and redirect yourself towards this career path because of x,y,z *insert convincing reasons here*.
Be positive and try not to think if it as an interview but as a meeting with prospective colleagues.
Sincerely,
Shifty (spin doctor extraordinaire)


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 27, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Just thought I'd pop in here to see if I could get some advice, tips and whatnot.
> 
> Got my first job interview in a year. I've actually been unemployed for about 3 years so I'm really quite nervous. It's a job I really want, a Support Worker with the National Autistic Society. I've been living in sheltered accommodation for two of those and have been studying for most of the other year. I've never done the job I've applied for before but have been applying for many jobs in that role because I want to move into community services and away from the factory environment.
> 
> ...


 
Have a good read of their website and other charities that work with people who have Autism; they'll want to see that you have a basic understanding of autism spectrum disorders. 

They'll want to see what skills you've got that are transferrable; how would you deal with people, do you have patience, are you willing to explain things, can you come up with creative ways of explaining something to somebody who may not understand the average definition etc.  You would not have been offered an interview if they didn't see some sort of potential, so don't think you have none, you do.


----------



## pppPenguin (Nov 27, 2012)

So it's just about rethinking my past jobs and how I can fit that in, such as communication etc.. I've done a couple of volunteering jobs with people on the autistic spectrum so have a little bit of experience.

Have been reading there website intently, just gotta calm my nerves I guess. Thinking of it as a meeting with prospective colleagues is an excellent idea, meeting new people rather than an interview for a job.

Thanks btw guys.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2012)

Your voluntary experience is a really good thing and as purenarcotic says, you've obviously got something going for you to be interviewed.

Try not to stress too much, even if you don't get this job you should view this as a good practise for future interviews. You've nothing to lose eh, and you're on the right track


----------



## Cloo (Nov 27, 2012)

Well done on getting the interview, pppPenguin, and good luck. I think one good thing is to focus on they key things they want to know: can you do the job? why do you want to do the job? and how will you fit in the team? (the latter is just about being friendly and trying to be relaxed at interview, really).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2012)

I will be joining this thread again this week.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck pppPenguin!

Feeling a bit meh today, putting in my application for JSA online today, no doubt will get screwed over as my other half works. ho hum eh.

Not heard back from any jobs for a while, noticed a research assistant job going which I could fit into nicely, will get that applied for today/this week.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Badgers.

Just fired off another speculative CV... see what happens. I've got all sorts of advice on doing it, but as yet I can't bring myself to say in an email something like 'I'll phone you next week' because, well, I won't. I suppose the worst that could happen is that you just get told by some switchboard person that they're not there. Actually, the worst that might happen is you get put through, because honestly I wouldn't know what to say! I'm focusing ATM on non-fiction publishers, as that's the direction I'd really like to go in, and also I have a plausible 'low pressure' approach because I'm asking if I can just have a short meeting with someone to talk about non-fiction commissioning. It would be helpful to see how my experience measures up, and whether there's anything radically different about trade publishing, as opposed to the specialist fields I've worked in up until now.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my arse in gear an put that research assistant job application in this morning. Meh if there's an internal candidate.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 28, 2012)

Have printed off a form from a publishing charity to see if I can get a grant to do some publishing training - if I could do one of Book House's digital publishing 2 day courses, that could be a real boon. Trouble is, next suitable ones aren't until the end of March, and I sort of hope I have a job by then. Plus, it is (quite rightly) means tested, and I might just not be eligible, as we're not that badly off. But still, even a grant paying, say 30% of it would be a big help and I could probably manage the rest. It's just a bit steep on its own for something I might not actually need to use.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 28, 2012)

Ooh, I've got an interview for a library assistant job  I'm quite chuffed as I've applied for a few library jobs over the years and this is the first time I've made it this far!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 28, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> Ooh, I've got an interview for a library assistant job  I'm quite chuffed as I've applied for a few library jobs over the years and this is the first time I've made it this far!


 
I was in a library being interviewed myself today!

Good luck mate


----------



## Cloo (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck, seamus!

Just realised I'm going to feel a bit shit if I don't get offered any interviews by Friday. I've got a few applications out, and I thought maybe I'd get interviews for two, but I'd expect to hear by the end of this week if I have. One (where they wanted  the CVs by last Friday) seems like a 'No' now, and i thought I might get it, though it is more of a production than editorial role, so maybe not. The other one I thought I might get I know the agents have sent the CV and they want someone to start the job ASAP, so I'm assuming they'll decide about interviews soon. It is out with about every publishing employment agent in town, though, it appears. The other ones were long shots, so I'd be pretty surprised if I got to interview with them.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 29, 2012)

Went to a publishing 'job club' meeting today. Some useful stuff emerged. This one was primarily about interviews and interview questions. I'm really glad I brought up describing my previous role as a problematic question. It shouldn't be hard, yet my last role seems quite complicated and hard to describe succinctly.

It was pointed out today that what I need to do is describe only the bits relevant to the job I'm going for. Seems obvious, huh, but it's funny what we miss. So I've been going for a 'My role was very varied...' sort of approach lisiting all the stuff I did, when what I need to do for, say, a commissioning role is to say: 'I was commissioning books for educational managers, which meant lots of meeting with authors, going to conferences, research [describe research] etc'

So I realise at the the 3 interviews where that was the first question, I probably lost them right there, as they'd be thinking 'Doesn't sound much like this role' 
Also in the dreaded competency questions ('tell us about a time when...') - keep bringing it back to the key skills from the job spec. Not been doing that enough.

And it's all encouraging, as it gives me hope that if I don't make that mistake, especially describing my last role, I should do much better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> Ooh, I've got an interview for a library assistant job  I'm quite chuffed as I've applied for a few library jobs over the years and this is the first time I've made it this far!


good luck and well done. just as long as you're not applying for jobs in libraries in south london. if you are, you're competition!


----------



## sorearm (Nov 30, 2012)

Bit of a manic time in the last half hour.
Applied for job in southern ireland
Applied for 2 admin jobs at the local poly
Applied for a statistical analyst job via monster (vague job description)

Not heard from any applications so far.

Interesting job, a really really good one that I would love to do, has come up - bit annoyed that looking at the job description it's geared towards a PhD level (although there is another post that is a senior-scientist which is definitely PhD-level), closing date not until January but already jotting down the key areas from the job description and will match up relevant areas from my CV/experience.

Damn would love that job, I can do it, it's right close to where my other half works too. Handy for getting to after school-run too.

... still feeling pretty down in the dumps atm though


----------



## sorearm (Dec 2, 2012)

epic lol, did an online application/assessment for a job at the local wetherspoons, have an interview tomorrow lunchtime. fun times.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 3, 2012)

why on earth do they insist on having a nearly 6 page interview sheet for a friggin' spoons bar job? The guy doing the interview seemed a bit meh about it, he skipped some bits saying 'that's totally patronising (!)' ... I mean really corporate BS interview questions ... for a bleedin' bar job!!!

Did it anyway, gave some good answers, examples of 'how you deal with conflict', 'what would you do if a customer complains about their food being cold' etc etc.

Find out in a day or two/end of week - only taking on 1 person at the pub (!) so probably got some stiff competition eh.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure whether you want 'good luck' or not for that, Sorearm!

Writing a reply to a job my former Masters course manager sent on to me. There's only a short description, so I've not much to go on, and it sounds like TBH, there'll be a lot of transatlantic travel involved, so it's probably not one I can do (especially not if gsv gets the job he has a 3rd round interview for on Weds, which will also require travel), but I suppose it's worth applying at least in terms of making a contact, and doesn't look like I can find out the scale of the travel until I apply.

The last outstanding application I have out closes today, so if I haven't heard by Wednesday, I'll definitely be calling the agents for follow-up. I'd really hope to get to interview for it, if only to get something else to interview for before Xmas and try out the new stuff I've picked up.

Saw my advisor at the local employment charity and we practised some interview roleplay - he said I'd improved massively since last time (I think I was just in a bit of a state for no good reason last time I saw him). I think in large part it was because I basically cupped my hands together on my lap to stop me moving them around so bloody much!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2012)

latest here - I have an interview in a week and a bit for one of the 'my profession' jobs I applied for (snag is it's Bristol-ish and they want me there at 0930 -  - I might do an overnight stay rather than risk not getting there on time in case the trains see a snowflake or two)


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck. Still no word on any interviews for me; it will suck a bit if I don't get anything more before Xmas.

I've got a bit of a correspondence going with the head of an interesting non-fiction publishers, who mostly works out of Cambridge - have basically tried to get him to see me by saying I'll come up to him there (seeing as he's swamped when in London) and he's said he'll try to find a space, which could just be a way of giving me a brush off, but if he does offer, I'm going to have to make it one way or another.

Trying to think of relatively polite ways to tell my job centre advisor that, no, I'd rather not click on the 'allow the DWP to access all my shiz' box for Universal Jobmatch, as I've just heard too many concerns about it. Many do seem a bit worst-case scenario, but if nothing else, I certainly don't trust DWP to keep private information safe. They just do not have a good track record for data security. Plus, I'd still have to fill in my book for jobs I've applied for anyway, seeing as UJ barely carries any publishing roles.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Good luck.


 


thanks.

mixed feelings about it - it's an 18 month fixed term contract, so it would mean letting out my flat (not keen) and renting somewhere down there (even less keen) and would be even further away from ageing mum-tat.



Cloo said:


> Still no word on any interviews for me; it will suck a bit if I don't get anything more before Xmas.


 




Cloo said:


> Trying to think of relatively polite ways to tell my job centre advisor that, no, I'd rather not click on the 'allow the DWP to access all my shiz' box for Universal Jobmatch, as I've just heard too many concerns about it. Many do seem a bit worst-case scenario, but if nothing else, I certainly don't trust DWP to keep private information safe. They just do not have a good track record for data security. Plus, I'd still have to fill in my book for jobs I've applied for anyway, seeing as UJ barely carries any publishing roles.


 
There was something on channel 4 news this evening about fake jobs being posted on there (and not checked by DWP) as identity theft data harvesting.



Also, stuff on this thread suggests that using UJ is not mandatory, no matter what the people in the job centre try to tell you.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, it's definitely not mandatory - I got a log-in, but luckily the site was too fucked up when I looked at it to even get to the box-ticking stage, and then I read all the stuff about it, so I'm not keen to now. They were trying to 'go through it' with me today at the centre, but again, the computers/site was borked, so luckily I didn't have to face off with them there, because they were intending to get me to tick the box.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

I had to ask about Universal Jobmatch cos I saw some leaflets. I wouldn't have known about otherwise. I haven't used it yet and probably won't. It looks like just another way to 'catch' people out, rather than help people find work


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the most concerning thing for many people (not me, they'll stop paying my JSA out before it's been long enough for them to 'get' me with anything, and i take no other benefits) is that it seems to be a sanction generator - for example, if your advisor sends you a job and you don't want to go for it, there's a drop down 'why did you refuse this job' box. BING! Automatic sanction for turning something done, no human interaction required - therefore no discussion, no acceptable excuses and so on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it's really kinda shit (I'm not on the dole, so the mandatory bit doesn't bother me, but as a search function, it seems to be more shit than the old job centre search and that was fairly shit to start with...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, certainly at the moment, it lacks swathes of career fields. I'm going to a publishing-specific job club , and the lady who runs that is very against it, one reason being that she says it carries about half a dozen publishing jobs for the whole country.  I'd imagine there's many other fields it doesn't carry, either.


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2012)

> Dear E
> 
> We are pleased to inform that you have been shortlisted for interview for the position of _Project Leader (Archival Research and Outreach)._


 

and that will be the second professional job i applied to and i haven't found out about the first yet. even if i don't get the job i know i can write a half decent cv and covering letter and the fact i don't have a continuous work history cause of parenting responsibilities isn't necessarily going to be a complete block on getting a good job


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone offer any advice for CV writing? I've only ever worked part-time whilst in college and uni and have never applied for a proper grown up professional job before. 

Or if you can point me in the direction of a website that gives advice? 

I've got a job at the mo (call centre ) but I'm hoping to get something far better.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2012)

toggle said:


> and that will be the second professional job i applied to and i haven't found out about the first yet. even if i don't get the job i know i can write a half decent cv and covering letter and the fact i don't have a continuous work history cause of parenting responsibilities isn't necessarily going to be a complete block on getting a good job


 


hope the interview goes well



Threshers_Flail said:


> Can anyone offer any advice for CV writing? I've only ever worked part-time whilst in college and uni and have never applied for a proper grown up professional job before.
> 
> Or if you can point me in the direction of a website that gives advice?
> 
> I've got a job at the mo (call centre ) but I'm hoping to get something far better.


 
Oh heck, there's probably too much advice out there.  The grauniad website has one that's not bad, Kent University website has quite a bit that came up near the surface with Google.

There are so many different opinions on what is 'right' that you're bound to be wrong in the eyes of some potential employers / agencies.

And if you are searching on the web, make damn sure it's UK based advice you're following - 'the done thing' will vary by country.

Broadly, general advice is no more than 2 pages, neat and not too wackily creative, and check and re-check it for typos and so on.  Generally not a bad idea to tailor it to different jobs to emphasise the sort of stuff they are looking for.  With limited 'relevant experience' it's as much about selling the skills you have as the specific experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## toggle (Dec 10, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Can anyone offer any advice for CV writing? I've only ever worked part-time whilst in college and uni and have never applied for a proper grown up professional job before.
> 
> Or if you can point me in the direction of a website that gives advice?
> 
> I've got a job at the mo (call centre ) but I'm hoping to get something far better.


 
this is what i was told:

make the spelling and layout perfect.
first thing you put is a list of your key skills that match the job requirements. emphasize transferable skills. eg, a variety of temping jobs shows your flexability and adaptability
don't include references unless you are asked for them
tailor this so you only include hobbies and stuff like that if they are relavent. i told a yarn manufacturer i was a knitter. i didn't tell a scientific institute.
never tell anyone what you can't do. focus on what you can


----------



## Cloo (Dec 10, 2012)

What has worked quite well for me is an 'achievement based' CV, which, I realised when I finally worked out how to do it, is not as high-falutin' as it sounds. It just describes what you do/have done in a certain way. eg,'In this role I have:.... ' Maybe in your case that could be 'made X calls a day', met targets, made so many sales or whatever it is. Stops it just being a list of 'responsibilities', which sounds very passive.

I've applied for a few things in the last week (two which I only found on the day applications were closing), but none seem very likely. I'm a bit bummed that nothing seems to have come of the 4 things I sent off for two weeks ago - I thought I'd probably get to interview on two of them, but my hit rate seems to be dropping. It would be nice to get an interview or an invitation to one before Xmas, otherwise it seems that the momentum has gone a bit. And dammit, now I've worked out a large part of what I've been doing wrong in interviews, I want to try out the solution!

On the upside, got a nice email from the head of a non-fiction house who's up for meeting to me so we can talk about the world of non-fiction publishing. He has no jobs in the offing, but it would be great to get some advice from someone, and also generally try to make a contact like that.

The other upside is that gsv's finally been offered a new job, after looking to move, on and off, for three years. And it's a good payrise initially, going on to their full salary after 6 months (which is a massive increase on his current salary), so there's much less to worry about in terms of how long it takes me to get something.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2012)

If you had a big gap in your CV during which you had been jobhunting not very successfully, would you put something in there to the effect of "jobhunting with certain conditions.... "


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers for the advice. I like the sound of the achievement based CV cloo, might give mine a re-jig. My CV is 3 pages which need's slimming down big time, I'm repeating myself a lot and being far too descriptive. 

My job history is mostly bar's and retail whilst I was in uni, plus my current job. The skills I gained aren't all that relevant to the jobs I'm currently applying for. I'd like to include more of the voluntary and extracurricular stuff I did whilst at uni, how best would it be to incorporate this?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 10, 2012)

Skills based CV? I've used the format for a few jobs that are less directly relevant, doing the same achievement type thing, but under headings of things like 'Communication', 'Project management' etc. You might be able to use 'Customer service', 'Communication' and any heading related to your volunteering experiences as well. You then list your jobs and periods of volunteer work at the end. Example from Open University here, though that does the skills headings with a paragraph after them, rather than bullet lists as I've been doing,


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 13, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Good luck. Still no word on any interviews for me; it will suck a bit if I don't get anything more before Xmas.
> 
> I've got a bit of a correspondence going with the head of an interesting non-fiction publishers, who mostly works out of Cambridge - have basically tried to get him to see me by saying I'll come up to him there (seeing as he's swamped when in London) and he's said he'll try to find a space, which could just be a way of giving me a brush off, but if he does offer, I'm going to have to make it one way or another.
> 
> Trying to think of relatively polite ways to tell my job centre advisor that, no, I'd rather not click on the 'allow the DWP to access all my shiz' box for Universal Jobmatch, as I've just heard too many concerns about it. Many do seem a bit worst-case scenario, but if nothing else, I certainly don't trust DWP to keep private information safe. They just do not have a good track record for data security. Plus, I'd still have to fill in my book for jobs I've applied for anyway, seeing as UJ barely carries any publishing roles.


 
Tell your JC advisor that you are not willing to sign up to UJS because of concerns you have with the system.  Tell them you are well within your rights to refuse to sign it (as confirmed by PCS union on the 3rd of December) and if they keep pushing you to sign up when you have every right to refuse you're going to make a complaint.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 13, 2012)

@Cloo - http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/department...ws.cfm/id/D34395B0-26B7-4E67-81B32F80CFEBB3E8


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been applying for TA vacancies and came across an agency that charged a ridiculous amount to find you work: £3k! What despicable cunts. Exploiting a tough job market in that way is just morally bankrupt. It should be totally illegal and people who do that need pillorying


----------



## Cloo (Dec 13, 2012)

Talking of cunts, I've been sharing this everywhere today, as it's so unbe-fucking-lievable. It's Irish rather than Britain, but still what the hell. Basically, they're looking for a bunch of experienced, dedicated publishing professionals to work (including making sure they are always available on weekends and evenings _on pain of immediate dismissal) -_ for no salary!  The line they take to entice people to this  slavery work is basically that they assume you are a lazy, no-good moron, but they will deign to take on the least shitty people. http://www.dalkeyarchive.com/aboutus/?fa=Employment

Anyway, saw it during our Job Club session on social networking and the like today, which proved pretty useful.


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm freelance and for the last couple of years I've been on two to six weeks contracts. As the recession is finally hitting my industry I went for an interview for a 15 month job. It would be great to ride some of this out on a long contract and be financially secure for a while. I had not done a proper interview in a few years. While my previous work shows that I have more experience than most, I can't believe I came unstuck at the question of what I like most about my job.  It's not that I don't enjoy what I do, but if you do something for 20 years it becomes second nature and I'm rubbish with coming up with something inspirational on the spot. I should find out tomorrow or early next week, but I could kick myself. I've actually had insomnia since.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2012)

I have my CV all over the net and regularly get calls and emails from agents. Yesterday for the first time I was actually contacted by an employer directly. So that is one HR dept that is doing some work rather than relying on agencies to do it for them. Not a bad job either, i'm going to apply.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Reno - sounds frustrating. Got a 'no' from the last-but-one outstanding role. It's frustrating, as it's a company that seems to be a natural progression for me given my career history, but it's the second time they've not been interested. I think they maybe only want people from academic publishing. Arse. The remaining job out is fairly unlikely.
Been approached by a new agency via the job club thing I do - not heard of them before. Also a fellow client from the Jewish employment charity bumped into a guy who sounds like a publishing headhunting type and passed on his details to me. And coincidentally, the lady from the publishing job club knows him and had been talking to him this week. Sounds like he's worth approaching, although also like you have to properly impress him, which I'm not sure if I can!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 14, 2012)

I have found a part-time job that a) I could do b) is an appropriate number of hours a week c) would do me good in terms of experience for a CV d) I think I would actually enjoy!  omg omg. It's only temporary til June next year but I am going to apply, it's a library assistant job.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2012)

Oooh, good luck!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2012)

Go for it, weeps. It will be fun!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 14, 2012)

I am! The only experience they want is customer service type stuff that I can do standing on my head after years of working in retail. At the very worst it'll be practice applying/interviewing, eh? Given that I haven't had an actual_ interview_ since I was 17


----------



## Cloo (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm wondering about retail stuff, in terms of if I don't get a job by the time my JSA runs out it would be handy to get some pocket money (I can live off relatively little during the week myself) - I'm wondering if I could do a weekend shift somewhere. Is my best bet just to ask in shops? I'm wondering about the Waterstones up the road, but I'm sure everyone wants to work at bookshops, plus I have no experience - what are my chances? Will they just say 'no', it's going to be obvious I'm after a weekday job and will stop when I get one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2012)

I got turned down by Waterstone's, despite once having worked there, and having plenty of experience


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 15, 2012)

Weeps, that job sounds ace.  All the very best of luck!


----------



## Cloo (Dec 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I got turned down by Waterstone's, despite once having worked there, and having plenty of experience


Yeah, that's what I figure - everyone and their dog will want to work there rather than, say, Aldi, so I don't see what chance an overqualified, totally retail-inexperienced person has.

I'm just not sure what other kind of work might offer weekend jobs, and ideally just the one day (as gsv's new job is going to be bitching hard, and ideally I'd not like to be out all day both weekend days). Babysitting maybe? Could work up my wedding singing idea, I suppose...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2012)

tbh Cloo being able to choose your shifts in retail is as rare as hen's teeth. You get what you're given, and it's often what most jobs would consider unsociable hours (after 6pm, 'public holidays' etc but at a normal hourly rate, no overtime), and usually variable shifts i.e. not the same days every week


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 15, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, that's what I figure - everyone and their dog will want to work there rather than, say, Aldi, so I don't see what chance an overqualified, totally retail-inexperienced person has.
> 
> I'm just not sure what other kind of work might offer weekend jobs, and ideally just the one day (as gsv's new job is going to be bitching hard, and ideally I'd not like to be out all day both weekend days). Babysitting maybe? Could work up my wedding singing idea, I suppose...


I think if you want to be that specific about your hours you should look for something self employed like you say.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 15, 2012)

Again, what I expected, yeah. As I said, no experience of it so not sure, but I assumed you'd have to take several shifts and they couldn't be just one or two.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2012)

Cloo said:


> I'm wondering about retail stuff, in terms of if I don't get a job by the time my JSA runs out it would be handy to get some pocket money (I can live off relatively little during the week myself) - I'm wondering if I could do a weekend shift somewhere. Is my best bet just to ask in shops? I'm wondering about the Waterstones up the road, but I'm sure everyone wants to work at bookshops, plus I have no experience - what are my chances? Will they just say 'no', it's going to be obvious I'm after a weekday job and will stop when I get one?


 
No harm in asking, I've never noticed vacancy signs in their shop windows, so don't know if they do that sort of thing online or what (some retailers put everything online, some only put supervisory level jobs and upwards online and advertise shop floor stuff locally)

Some shop work is 'zero hours contracts' and I don't know just how they react if you say you can't do a shift if and when they ask you to do one at short notice.

Also, with the current jobs market, there will be unemployed people out there with relatively recent retail experience, even if it's just working as a temp this Christmas.

And then there's the retailers using 'workfare' conscripts to do the entry level work.  I've no idea if Waterstones do this.

Best of luck, but  to the whole thing.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 15, 2012)

I've just set up a profile and 'hourlie' on peopleperhour, which I was reminded off this evening. Offering proof reading/editing. Dunno what my chances are, but worth a shot.

As I wrote it, I realised maybe a more specific service I could offer is checking material for copyright, but obviously I'd have to check my legal liabilities there and whether I can disclaim my way out of it. Obviously, I am not a lawyer, but I can look things over with a publishing professional eye, given a lot of people really don't know much about it. One other problem, though, is that those busting copyright usually aren't aware there's an issue in the first place!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 18, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, that's what I figure - everyone and their dog will want to work there rather than, say, Aldi, so I don't see what chance an overqualified, totally retail-inexperienced person has.
> 
> I'm just not sure what other kind of work might offer weekend jobs, and ideally just the one day (as gsv's new job is going to be bitching hard, and ideally I'd not like to be out all day both weekend days). Babysitting maybe? Could work up my wedding singing idea, I suppose...


 
Yeah I know what you mean - I have pretty much zero experience in this area too ... despite being totally willing to learn, quick at learning, flexible, strong etc etc ... yet nobody wants to know.

Got the knockback from the 'spoons bar job.  When I was signing on last week the JC lady said that they have loads of people on their system with a lot of bar experience and they can't get a job either. ffs.

Anyway had a mixed bag recently - couple of rejections for research technician jobs, rejection for a scientist job in private company/SME on the local science park.

... but did get an email about that job I had a video conference interview for in New Zealand - apparently I'm the 2nd choice (!), they are going to chat with their preferred choice this week (presumably someone who lives in that part of the world!) and see what they say. Asked if I was still interested.

... it's fucking crazy isn't it? I can get an interview and maybe an offer for a job 1/2 way around the world yet not even an interview here!

I've still got a couple of jobs (one part-time) which closed a few weeks ago so waiting to hear if I've got an interview.

Spotted a research assistant job going on NHS jobs - but it's quite a travel, will be over an hour (but needs must), good pay. I don't have one of the essential skills but my general experience should counter that I hope. Job needs filling soon so hopefully will hear sooner rather than later.

Apart from that there really is fuck all going ...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 18, 2012)

Clearly nowt going to happen before Xmas. So that'll be two months without an interview. I really hope this was just a blip - maybe I was just getting lax with my last round of applications. Job centre will tell me to look in other areas, but if I can't get an interview/job in my area of experience, I'm hardly going to get it in another, especially given I won't have any enthusiasm, or any reason to apply other than 'to get a job', and any job I apply in a new area - yet again - won't pay enough to cover my childcare costs.

Finally fired my CV off to a company I've been meaning to contact for a while, and they sent me back an editor job they have going (probably too junior and so won't pay enough). And I also realised they're in Herne Hill, so with gsv starting his new job (statutory hours 9-6.30) I can't work there anyway, as I probably won't be able to get home in time to pick up the kids, which I will have to be the one to do.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2012)

sorearm said:


> Apart from that there really is fuck all going ...


 




Cloo said:


> Clearly nowt going to happen before Xmas.


 
Another 

My interview today seemed to go fairly well - felt more like just chatting to two people in the same line of work about what they are doing / what I've done.  Considering I had a crappy night's sleep and had to be out of here at 0630, I think I did reasonably well.

We'll see.

Not entirely sure I want it - will mean moving house, moving in the wrong direction for being nearer to ageing mum-tat, and being a two year contract, means i'll probably have to rent a place which can be a crappy experience...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm just going to have to remember to 'smile and nod' when I sign on tomorrow, rather than asking her if she could _please_ stop glossing over the fact that I can't just apply for lower-salary roles.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Dec 19, 2012)

Cloo said:


> I'm just going to have to remember to 'smile and nod' when I sign on tomorrow, rather than asking her if she could _please_ stop glossing over the fact that I can't just apply for lower-salary roles.


definitely smile and nod, JC folks don't want to see anything else.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2012)

I has been offered the job - subject to the usual references and stuff...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news Puddy - for all the less than ideal stuff, probably worth taking in the current market and suck up the difficulties.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it a numbers game? I thought I was quite suited to a couple of recent applications.
Suppose it might be. What a pain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Great news Puddy - for all the less than ideal stuff, probably worth taking in the current market and suck up the difficulties.


 
Thanks.

Will be an interesting Christmas break if I tell Mum-Tat...







sums up the likely reaction

Part of me feels like it's just putting my life even more on hold for the next 2 years (coming here to Berkshire felt like a temporary thing 10 years ago)

Part of me thinks that if I don't take it, I may never get anything else

Blargh.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2012)

Tough, isn't it? We've had to consider issues about gsv's new job, such as the long hours, and they basically golden-handcuff you so it's hard to leave for the first two years, but on balance it's a good next move for his career and the salary makes things much less anxious with me without a job, and generally improves our lot to the point where if the job turns out to be suboptimal, he'll just have to deal until he's in a position to leave.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats Puddy_Tat, well done you!!!

I am having a hard time keeping up with what I have applied to and what not.....
Does anyone have a system that works?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Congrats Puddy_Tat, well done you!!!


 
Thanks



weltweit said:


> I am having a hard time keeping up with what I have applied to and what not.....
> 
> Does anyone have a system that works?


 
Dunno really - I've never really got myself into a position of doing that sort of quantity of applications

(also, it raises the question of whether you'd do better to put more time and effort into fewer but more targetted applications, but then I don't know what sort of thing you're looking for)

I've also recently got into the habit of having a separate computer sub-folder for each job, so I can save the documentation they offer, and copies of what I send all in the same place (and where it's an online form, I generally try to copy-paste the more substantial chunks)

one thing that can be a pain is if you've got a few applications to make is making sure you prioritise by closing date and don't miss any.

I'd guess a fairly simple table (maybe a spreadsheet) with columns like

Organisation : Job : Where Advertised : Closing Date : Applied on Date : Progress

would suffice


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2012)

Good points Puddy_Tat - sometimes I don't know what the organisation is because it is more often than not an agency ad, but the spreadsheet and folder is a good idea, thanks.

eta: and often I don't know the closing date either which can be a pain.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't have enough out to lose track of what I've applied for. That said, I sometimes don't get around to applying for things that are lower priority because I've forgotten about them, and maybe I ought to make more note. I've not bothered to apply for one or two things that in theory I could have this week, as they just seemed too likely another know - previous to this month it seemed to be working me trying a few slightly leftfield options, but after this unsuccessful round of applications it doesn't seem worth it right now.


----------



## toggle (Dec 20, 2012)

didn't get the heritage job i was looking for. i did get another temping role. 4 cleaning shifts, starting 8.30am. walking distance. it's above minimum wage. but ti's in the local tory club. i'll need to hld my tongue and my nose. but i can't afford to turn down any work right now


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2012)

Very interesting communications role popped up in Parliament - I could fit the bill. Just noticed it's 2.5 days a week, 12 month contract. I'd rather do 3+ days money wise, but it's worth a shot, as I'm certainly interested in the job. Doesn't close until January, so I can work on applying over the next week. Quite glad to have something to work towards, at least.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 3, 2013)

Have spent the last 2 weeks working on an application that looks *extremely* well tailored to my interests and expertise.

My supervisor had a read-through of my application letter and suggested expanding it considerably, though.

A 2-2.5 page covering letter? Hmmmmm. Concerned!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 3, 2013)

that's one bloody long letter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> My supervisor had a read-through of my application letter and suggested expanding it considerably, though.


 
I have, in the past (not related to job applications) been instructed to put more detail into a document and to make it shorter...  

2 and a bit pages of covering letter seems a heck of a lot, although from memory, you're in academia aren't you?  In which case, what's the 'done thing' there?  For jobs with an application form, you can go on more or less as much as you like in the 'other information' bit.

Could you do a brief letter and a separate personal statement sort of thing in addition to the CV?



toggle said:


> but ti's in the local tory club.


 


scope for a few strategically placed frozen prawns on your last day?  



Cloo said:


> Very interesting communications role popped up in Parliament - I could fit the bill.


 
good luck

I'm still in one heck of a quandary about the Bristol-ish thing.  The more I think about it, the more I think I'm still not in a fit state of health to work full time, quite apart from the practicalities of moving / renting, and then there's the mum-tat factor (I decided not to mention it over christmas).

If I take it and my health fails, then I'm going to be stuck with a tenancy somewhere I don't want to be, and I'm going to be in a considerably worse position than now for applying for anything else, and I'll have given up my casual job by then.

I almost hope they get a bad reference and change their mind...


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2013)

Sigh, back into the breach here. Haven't yet done anything on parliament role, as not sure if it will quite pay for itself, and my other half was blanching a bit at the idea of only half a week's income.

Sent off for one maternity cover at the children's division of a large publisher - not likely, as the education division have not given me so much as a rejection for two roles for which I'm much better qualified. Plus, judging by job title and spec, I suspect the pay won't be sufficient

Just applying for another charity role - I wanted to apply for one of the roles below it years ago, but they're based in NW London and I was based in East London and unable to do the commute (I went as far as trying it out before I applied) so had to leave it. Much nearer to them now. An interesting role, but pushing my experience a bit, especially given I've never line managed. I suppose I'm hoping there'll be less competition, given they're based so off the beaten track.

A bit annoyed, as I was giving some thought to who else might publish close to what I was working on before, and one large publisher came to mind but it looks like they've moved all their editorial to Oxfordshire - pretty sure they used to be London based, but they were bought up about 5 years ago.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2013)

Bristol-ish job is still pending.

HR people sent me a letter with the wrong end date (it's a fixed term thing, but letter implied a 6 month not an 18 month thing) which had to be queried and corrected.

Due to past health problems, I may need to go for a medical, or something (or they may just tell me to get lost)

Line manager is pestering me to commit to a start date - fair enough he's got work piling up and wants someone in there getting on with it.  (sounds like HR people don't talk to them which isn't all that encouraging)

There's no way I'm going to commit to renting a place down there until the offer is fully unconditional, as I don't want to be stuck for 6 months' rent, and similarly I've not completely stopped applying for other jobs (although I don't have anything like an offer in hand.  Other than the current casual work which I'd have to give up for this)

Is there a way I can just withdraw from the damn thing with any dignity attached?


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 7, 2013)

Just apologise and say circumstances have changed, if you're definitely sure you want to withdraw. I can't see that you owe them any more than that.

I have my library assistant interview tomorrow. Does anyone have any tips on what they're gonna ask me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2013)

heinous seamus said:


> Just apologise and say circumstances have changed, if you're definitely sure you want to withdraw. I can't see that you owe them any more than that.


 
I suppose so.

I'm not "definitely sure" I want to withdraw, more a case of I wish I could see how taking the job is going to work.



heinous seamus said:


> I have my library assistant interview tomorrow. Does anyone have any tips on what they're gonna ask me


 
Good luck.

Dunno really. 

Is it the sort of job where there was a 'person specification' listing experience / skills?  In which case, expect questions about elements of that.  Sometimes the blurb says which bits will be used for shortlisting, which bits will be discussed at interview.

"give an example of a situation when you did X" tends to be fairly popular

e.g. dealt with conflicting deadlines / handled a challenge / "went the extra mile" (bleurgh) / demonstrated excellence in customer care (bleurgh again) / demonstrated a commitment to equalities and social inclusion / dealt with an angry customer


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 7, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Is it the sort of job where there was a 'person specification' listing experience / skills? In which case, expect questions about elements of that. Sometimes the blurb says which bits will be used for shortlisting, which bits will be discussed at interview.
> 
> "give an example of a situation when you did X" tends to be fairly popular
> 
> e.g. dealt with conflicting deadlines / handled a challenge / "went the extra mile" (bleurgh) / demonstrated excellence in customer care (bleurgh again) / demonstrated a commitment to equalities and social inclusion / dealt with an angry customer


 
Ah, just as I feared.  God I hate interviews!


----------



## chilango (Jan 8, 2013)

It's now a year since I started looking for a new teaching job. I reckon this recruiting cycle might be my last throw of the dice. More restricted now in terms of location and hours plus I'll have been out of the classroom for  a year when this round of jobs are all gone.

Starting to resign myself to the possibility that I may never teach again, which is a shame as I enjoy it and am pretty good at it. Not to mention its where my skills, training and experience is. Ten years, management roles, pastoral roles, significant extra-curricular etc. etc. 

Oh well. 

How the hell does one make a career change in the current climate? Especially with a baby to look after?


----------



## sorearm (Jan 8, 2013)

How cheeky is it for an NHS trust to offer an interview (London) but not pay travel expenses? ... and the job is less than a year. Jesus wept. Do fuck off.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an interview tomorrow morning for a midwifery assistant in the community post. Includes numeracy and literacy test. I'm a bit worried about the maths and will swot tonight-I guess as long as I understand milligrams and micrograms etc and can work out weight loss and gain of a baby in % I'm sure it will be ok. Its a re-advertisement as well and the closing date was New years day...so might be that not many have applied....wish me luck!!!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2013)

lots of luck kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> lots of luck kali


Cheers honey x


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2013)

Really hopes that comes through for you Kali - sounds like it might make some amends for the crap you've been through.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 9, 2013)

About to send off this Parliament job application... it's one of those really pedantic one that asks you to give precise examples of how you can demonstrate X and Y, plus outcomes and so on. No idea if I've filled them in right, but it's too long a shot for me to spend any more of time on it.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like i didn't get an interview for the library assistant job 

Heard today that two bike shops in Edinburgh may be hiring soon though so spent this evening doing a bike-shop-specific CV which I can drop in to them. 

And on a general note, God looking for a job sucks, doesn't it? Bleh.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 9, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2013)

Had a seminar today, the last one I'll have from the Jewish employment support charity - about communication. Didn't pick up anything groundbreaking from it, though it did demonstrate I am good at thinking on my feet and talking off the cuff, and that I do engage people quite well when I'm enthusiastic and showing knowledge about what I'm talking about, so I think I need to find ways of speaking more energetically and enthusiastically in interviews.

Now I just need to start getting some fucking interviews again, but I don't have any likely applications out right now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

I seem to have landed an interview, without actually applying for a job. Got a call out of the blue!
It's for a job that combines my old career (sort of) with my new potential career.
It's maternity cover and at an establishment that's not where I envisaged working but I shall attend the interview and find out more.
Is it good etiquette to call ahead and find out more about the job cos the agency were sketchy on details?


----------



## sorearm (Jan 14, 2013)

Well ho hum another year turns again doesn't it

Managed to get quite a lot of applications in over the 'holiday' 'festive' period - couple of research technician jobs with the NHS, one which probably won't get an interview the other I may although I've not got exactly the required skill set but have experience in patient samples/working in NHS etc.

Couple of research technician jobs with the university - they're under consideration atm.

Laboratory scientist jobs in oxford and exeter (have a mate who lives in exeter), job with the health protection agency in colindate london.
Wouldn't want to live away from home and family but things are getting a bit shit really tbh.

Laboratory scientist at local university/NHS place - may or may not get interview, although probably jinxed it by talking about it!

Applied for a laboratory scientist doing what I used to do (but at a lower grade), really annoyed as the closing date was today and get this email;

"_Hello, _
_ Thank you for your application for the above position. _
_ I regret to inform you that due to unforeseen circumstances this post been put on hold and the Trust will not be proceeding with the recruitment at this time. _
_ In the meantime you should not delay in applying for any suitable vacancy that may come available. _
_ May I take this opportunity to thank you for your interest in blah blah NHS Trust, I hope that this outcome will not effect your decision to apply for any future vacancies within the Trust. _

_Yours sincerely, _
_ HR bod_"

fuckers. I could have done that job blindfolded - so either uber internal promotion/at risk person parachuted in/no money.

There's at least another 3 jobs I will apply for this week that are coming up soon for closing dates. grrr.

As weepiper said, job hunting sucks and it's doing my head in.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 14, 2013)

have just applied for a perfect job, in the sense that it is one that i could reasonably expect to get and with the right location/money.

the description is a bit vague but it's the right level, the money is spot on (what i'm on - 3k more) and also as it's a small bracket they shouldn't be able to decide that actually they want someone with vastly different experience levels to those advertised.


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I seem to have landed an interview, without actually applying for a job. Got a call out of the blue!
> It's for a job that combines my old career (sort of) with my new potential career.
> It's maternity cover and at an establishment that's not where I envisaged working but I shall attend the interview and find out more.
> Is it good etiquette to call ahead and find out more about the job cos the agency were sketchy on details?



Yeah, I'd say call. Just before Christmas, I got a phone call asking me to an interview. I'd applied for so many similar jobs, I had to contact back to see which it was. (Didn't get it.)

FWIW Although the new jobcentre website is rubbish, in many ways. You can at least apply for loads of jobs very easily. Where you don't get sent to an external page and app form.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

I have not used that website and don't intend to


----------



## Cloo (Jan 14, 2013)

I've dodged the bullet so far on using it, but if they do press next time, I'll remind them it's not mandatory, so not doing at the moment, plus it won't have any vacancies useful to me, or at least none I'd find somewhere else first. Checked this week and my contribution-based JSA runs out on 1 March, and pretty sure I'm not eligible for income based, which I can totally accept. gsv is starting new job on 4 Feb that pays more extra a month compared to his old job than I take in JSA, thankfully.

Orang Utan - do phone and ask. I've phoned some jobs that give only vague details and found out stuff that I really need to know. Like the salary, for a start.

I've got a lot of applications to get out potentially, but they're almost all long shots, so feeling a bit down right now - doesn't seem likely I'll get an interview this month. I found quite a few more jobs by searching for 'project management' and saw some third sector/charity ones that I can match the skills of, but I'm not likely to look a good candidate against anyone with direct experience.

One bright spot is my networked meeting tomorrow (see my other thread). I want to see if I can land one a month at least - I got this one after three attempts at contacting people, so 1 out of 3 isn't a bad hit rate. One place that couldn't help suggested I try non-fiction agents to find out more about commissioning work in that area, which is actually a damn good idea, although I suspect he skim-read my email and assumed I was asking about getting a non-fiction book published. Nonetheless, I'm definitely going to find out who represents some of my favourite non-fic types (people like Peter Ackroyd, Iain Sinclair etc) and see about chasing them up. They're even more unlikely to have jobs than a publisher, but they're likely to be well connected - just a matter of whether I can find any charitable ones. And whether I can carefully phrase my email/email title so that they don't just assume I'm asking about getting published.


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I have not used that website and don't intend to



I don't blame you. It's a bit of a mess anyway but as I used the old one, thought I'd try it.My advisor asked me to give her my ID on there so she could look at activity. I said I'd give her my ID but hadn't ticked the box letting them look, as it wasn't mandatry and I had wider concerns re privacy and so on. TBH she was OK with that.


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I say OK with that. We had a bit of a chat and she admitted didn't like the way things were going. Management asking the advisors including Disability Employment Advisors, which she is, to give robust interviews. Which in her words, meant bullying and she didn't want to do that. I said was concerned about the idea proposed for Universal Credit, that meant people on out of work bennefits should spend 35 hours a week on job search activity / work based activity. What did that mean anyway etc. There aren't that many jobs I can personlly do, even so, it's not a 35 hour week job for most peple. Yeah, sounds like a setup just to force everyone into work fare. I don't think it's going to happen that way anyway in practise, yet it's just more shit.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, no way I could do 35 hours a week jobsearch because I have kids. Which means I don't have free time while they're awake, and means I can't just apply for 'a job' because if it doesn't cover my childcare costs or have regular working hours, I can't take it. Dunno how people without kids are suppose to do it either, that said.


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2013)

I know it can take a long time to fill out application forms. But it's still not a 35 hour week job. When you do a 35 - 40 hours a week job, your producing more work than one individual requires. I mean, that's kinda the point of employment, efficiency of scale. Otherwise we'd not have specialisations. TO extrapolate from that average full time week, the time should be spent attending to essentially your own individual job searching needs, is nonsense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

it's a two day a week activity if that! (if compacted into working hours)


----------



## nagapie (Jan 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I seem to have landed an interview, without actually applying for a job. Got a call out of the blue!
> It's for a job that combines my old career (sort of) with my new potential career.
> It's maternity cover and at an establishment that's not where I envisaged working but I shall attend the interview and find out more.
> Is it good etiquette to call ahead and find out more about the job cos the agency were sketchy on details?


 
Sounds interesting. You'll have to fill me in.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 14, 2013)

In my field, more than one job a week on offer is good going.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

You have to apply for 3 jobs a week (well, sort of), which means filling in bullshit job applications just to keep them from cutting you off. What a merry dance.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2013)

I got offered the job I applied for now just going through the paper work and of course subject to references, which I am a bit worried about cos I asked one of my mentors who said that she did not know if she could as she had only worked with me for a few weeks....well as this is my first job within the NHS since the midwifery course..then I'm in this position with every mentor that I have worked with in terms of my clinical skills...explained this to the referee and seems she will give me one. 

I was honest at interview and explained that I had failed my last module on clinical competencies...they did not care....as the ones I failed on were not anything I would be doing anyway.

Anyway wont feel properly pleased till CRB  and Occy health and references are all ok.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You have to apply for 3 jobs a week (well, sort of), which means filling in bullshit job applications just to keep them from cutting you off. What a merry dance.


My advisor seems to be letting me get away with just doing 3 jobhunting activities a week - I think I've mentioned here before that I suspect because I'm 'nice and middle class' I'm filed under 'striver' so they don't feel the need to harrass me yet. I expect this would change if I went on to income-based JSA, which is why I'm rather relieved I'm not eligible.

Re workfare and the like, I do keep wondering about the childcare issue (not on my own behalf, but on other people's) - I'm wondering if they'd insist on people doing it even if it cost them money in childcare, whether they'd pay up for it, or if they'd allow people to skip it if they couldn't afford to do it? On the one hand, it'd be just like them to be cunts about it, but on the other hand, I'm sure we'd have heard stories about it if it had happened. AFAICT, they'll stump up up top £175 a week for childcare costs for training, seminars etc, which might be sufficient outside London, but only covers about 3 days' care in a lot of parts of the capital.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure when they ask people to do workfare. They haven't asked me yet.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 15, 2013)

i think you've got to be unemployed for a couple of years before they force workfare on you, may even be longer.

i've only been claiming for 3 joyful months so i still have a small portion of my soul left, but i've managed to get a L2 IT qualification out of them, ironically the very same qualification i used to teach , it fleshes out my CV a little more though and it looks like their going to fund an A+ IT technician course too. I did A+ years ago but it can't hurt to update things.

i'm going to keep pushing for as many courses as i can get away with, even if they're not advancing things for me much, it makes me look keen and therefore less likely to get hassle off them, i hope and if you're lucky you can can squeeze some travel expenses out of them. i made a few quid off the last course as i was able to fast track straight to the exams but still got paid for attending the whole course.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2013)

Are you a programmer?

Just spotted this, although it's in Kew, london:  @*d_n_t*: Job Vacancy- Digital Preservation Analyst Developer, The National Archives (UK), London. http://bit.ly/10ukzrl  #*dpc*


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure when they ask people to do workfare. They haven't asked me yet.


My mate had to do it after about 12 months without work. He quite enjoyed it in the end, though it had nothing to do with anything skills-wise for him and I think he kept volunteering there (charity shop).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Chaos in the job centre today.
They had had a fire drill and there was a two hour wait for some people.
There was a lot of moaning, but I took the view that at least they'll hurry everyone's appointments and not give anyone a hard time about their pitiful job search evidence.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Chaos in the job centre today.
> They had had a fire drill and there was a two hour wait for some people.
> There was a lot of moaning, but I took the view that at least they'll hurry everyone's appointments and not give anyone a hard time about their pitiful job search evidence.


 
Why have I never thought of this tactic before ? Genius


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 15, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Are you a programmer?
> 
> Just spotted this, although it's in Kew, london: @*d_n_t*: Job Vacancy- Digital Preservation Analyst Developer, The National Archives (UK), London. http://bit.ly/10ukzrl#*dpc*


who me? sadly no i'm not and Kew would be a killer commute from here. i did 5 years commuting to south london, want to stay local now if i can, even if it means doing something else. might try getting something part-time and top things up with some self-employed IT or carpentry work. opening an Etsy online shop thingy soon, which i imagine will make me slightly less than bugger all.

might do some voluntary work at the local libarary too, they need someone to help folk use the computers


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, networking meeting was a bit of a screw-up on my part - I really ought to have prepared a spiel, but I just wasn't sure what to expect and he didn't take much of a lead, which I should have expected. I guess I just felt quite sheepish about taking someone's time. I wasn't terribly coherent, so not very impressive, but, on the other hand, I did get some answers to my questions and some useful things/places to follow up.

What came out of it was that he seemed to think that moving in to commissioning non-fiction was fairly unlikely, as he felt really you need to be in the field from the bottom up, as it were. OTOH, he does quite a lot of voluntary stuff relating to publishing and he reckoned my looking into charity/third sector communications roles, as I have been doing, was a good idea, and that publishing people often don't think about moving in that direction. He gave me some good organisations to think about in that respect. He also reckoned that the fact I was commissioning proactively was a good skill, so I think I could probably play it up more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

My interview went quite well, but I was surprised to be called as soon as I got home to be offered the job!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My interview went quite well, but I was surprised to be called as soon as I got home to be offered the job!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 16, 2013)

Brilliant news, OU  - what was the role?

Interesting role I'm sending app in for tomorrow through an agent - I'm assuming they're a bit desperate to find someone, as this agency doesn't normally contact people this much! It's editing a professional journal, though now they've sent me a PDF copy, it's more like a magazine than a journal in the trad sense. Not uninteresting subject area (surveying/property/land) and apparently they're more interested in someone who can just get a handle on things than necessarily having specialist knowledge. Involves some writing, doesn't ask for anything I can't do, let's put it that way.

Shot off another speculative CV to very small (probably teeny) homework-book publishers who might mostly be based in Torquay, though they do have a London office - but even if they don't need anything from me, maybe they'll know someone who does, or need some freelance work. Going to try to send more of these, as they could lead to interesting places. Identified the head of the academic section of a large independent house, specialising in social sciences/humanities, including education, so will definitely try her. One thing I can usefully do is, without moral issues, bring some good education academics/writers from my old employers, seeing as they've basically run down the book list so won't have book authoring work for them anymore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ta! It's managing a school library.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ta! It's managing a school library.


 
Brilliant news!

Have some tips:
Get some proper boundaries in place from day 1, school librarians are sitting ducks. 
Know the school policies so that Leadership don't try to use your library as a dumping ground for naughty kids...well not too often anyway.
Get to know all the nice swotty kids that use the library regularly and help them out where you can. 
Be kind to the special needs kids that need somewhere to hide.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

Great advice.
It's the SEN kids who will need my help more than others. Libraries aren't just for swots. At least, they shouldn't be. 
And yes, I'm not taking any shit from the outset.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 16, 2013)

Well played Orung Utan!!!

... saw and advert for a technicians post, night shift work though   applied for it anyway via agency.

another bioinformatics job down south - wouldn't want to live away from home. same old same old, but applied for it anyway.

Got about 3-4 jobs whose closing dates have gone that I'm waiting to see if I get any interviews for. Not holding my breath


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My interview went quite well, but I was surprised to be called as soon as I got home to be offered the job!


 
Fucking ace!  Well chuffed for you mate


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My interview went quite well, but I was surprised to be called as soon as I got home to be offered the job!


 
Fucking ace!  Well chuffed for you mate


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats, OU!  Hope it's enjoyable.


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2013)

Well done OU! 

I'm a bit jealous, always fancied library work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

Shhhh!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 16, 2013)

OU will make a fucking brilliant grumpy librarian  Telling them noisy kids to keep quiet, quite right too. Good work OU, librarian is one of my dream jobs!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2013)

hope all goes well!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> OU will make a fucking brilliant grumpy librarian  Telling them noisy kids to keep quiet, quite right too. Good work OU, librarian is one of my dream jobs!


I'm not grumpy in real life. I am Robin Williams in Dead Poets Society.
Students will be killing themselves to impress me.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not grumpy in real life. I am Robin Williams in Dead Poets Society.
> Students will be killing themselves to impress me.


 
Not me.  I'd be like fuck you, hit me with the good shit.

Or, killing myself to impress you (in your view).


----------



## Cloo (Jan 17, 2013)

Got another speculative CV off today to a very interesting publishers, seeing if they bite. They say they're always interesting in freelance editing or freelance project management, so have said I'm open to that, too.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 17, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> I got offered the job I applied for


 
Well done!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 17, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 18, 2013)

Huzzah! An end to the 2.5 month interview drought. Professional journal editor job next Thurs. I am glad, cos I think I wrote a pretty kick-ass application, so it would have sucked a bit not to have got anything off that. The nice thing about this role is it's commissioning magazine content, so more like moving towards a journalistic role. I'd actually kind of forgotten I wanted to move in that direction as I just didn't think I'd find a role at the right level that would interview me, so glad this has come through.

Need to really prep for this one - so far, TBH, I'm always a bit overconfident and think I can manage it with relatively little prep (I always know I need more, but not sure what!), and I usually come out thinking 'That went OK', but often a day or two later I think 'Actually, it wasn't terribly good, was it?' and sure enough, I don't get any further. Be nice to change it with this one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Great news! Good luck


----------



## Cloo (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, gsv got a new job recently after 3 years of looking, my dad got one, so hopefully if these things come in threes....


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2013)

Ermagherd. 

Might have a customer. A life with fewer lentils beckons.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2013)

Had a sudden panic that I'd barely done any prep this weekend for my interview on Thurs because Ez had parties and, and should have just asked gsvto take the kids to the parties this weekend while I worked (duh!) and also that I might not have much time at all this week with the kids to contend with.

Anyway, bit of a pep talk with gsv and did some more research and spotted something nifty - that the organisation interviewing me has a free seminar introducing their professional services on Tuesday morning. So if I go to that a) major Brownie points b) I find out more about their work, which is actually really complicated and c) I go their HQ and get a feel for the atmosphere of the place. Booked on and luckily our friend L will look after Zig.

I have also just done 2, yes, 2 solid hours of interview prep - just writing down answers to questions. Fuck knows if it's any use, as I may or may not be able to remember any of it. Part of my trouble with interviews - I don't want to be 'remembering what I should say', I just want to be able to say it without stumbling or worrying how much I've forgotten. I just find it so hard to strike the right balance, but I think I need to put a lot more into each one than I have done, if for no other reason than to give myself greater motivation to actually get a job out of it. It's crazy, we need me to get a job to move house, and I need to crack on with my career before I forget what it's like to bloody work, and I know that, but I sort of move on from each failed interview with a 'ho hum', but I kind of think I ought to be much more pissed off for every one I don't get.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2013)

Bugger it. A job has come up which is almost perfect in terms of hours, a postman/woman job at a depot which is 5 min walk from home, 9am-2.30pm 4 days a week and it's £8.58 an hour. Except for this bit 'flexibility is essential as start and finish times may vary depending on workload, and you may also be required to work in other offices in the area.' which instantly excludes me because 9am is the absolute earliest I could get there (have to drop kids at school nearby at 8.50am). What a pisser.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Bugger it. A job has come up which is almost perfect in terms of hours, a postman/woman job at a depot which is 5 min walk from home, 9am-2.30pm 4 days a week and it's £8.58 an hour. Except for this bit 'flexibility is essential as start and finish times may vary depending on workload, and you may also be required to work in other offices in the area.' which instantly excludes me because 9am is the absolute earliest I could get there (have to drop kids at school nearby at 8.50am). What a pisser.


 


I'd be inclined to keep your options open, and try and find out just what this means in practice.  It may just mean 'we expect you to do some extra hours the week or two before Christmas' in which case you might be able to make some other arrangements for then (I don't know your domestic circumstances, so this may be cobblers)

I think they expect you to finish your round even if it's a busy day, rather than abandon part way through and head back to base for the 'paper' finishing time.

I've no idea how understanding they are with people with responsibilities for children.  Might be worth a try and ask, rather than not try in case the answer's no?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

Just finished the last of three applications for jobs I really think I could do, much closer to where I moved in October, with decent money.

I really home something comes off. One of them I would especially like to do. Had enough of the bastard commute now.

All the best to everyone else on the thread who has got stuff in the pipeline.

weepiper I reckon you should apply anyway and see how it pans out.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 21, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'd be inclined to keep your options open, and try and find out just what this means in practice. It may just mean 'we expect you to do some extra hours the week or two before Christmas' in which case you might be able to make some other arrangements for then (I don't know your domestic circumstances, so this may be cobblers)
> 
> I think they expect you to finish your round even if it's a busy day, rather than abandon part way through and head back to base for the 'paper' finishing time.
> 
> I've no idea how understanding they are with people with responsibilities for children. Might be worth a try and ask, rather than not try in case the answer's no?


 
yeah, I'm thinking of applying anyway to see if there's any kind of workaround.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> yeah, I'm thinking of applying anyway to see if there's any kind of workaround.


 


best of luck.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 22, 2013)

Went to the seminar this morning at the place I'm interviewing for on Thursday. Really glad I went, as it's given me a much better idea of how they work, and just a sense of the atmosphere. All quite interesting stuff, too.

I tell you, if I get this job, it'll be a much nicer building than I've ever worked in (nice bit of Victorian monumentalism on Parliament Square).


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2013)

Interview cancelled - interviewer had home emergency come up, very apologetic. God knows, I understand that kind of thing! A bit annoying after getting myself psyched up and ready, and having to make sundry arrangements for childcare. At least gsv is at home next week, so they can arrange it any time (except Monday, which I've told them) and I won't have to sort childcare. Just need to make sure I don't let the momentum drop.

OTOH, I've got a cough which had just turned into a snotty cold too, so that ought to be a bit better next week, which would be a help. Also, as I've not had a journals interview before, I had just thought about some sorts of questions they might ask me that I haven't had before, so it wouldn't hurt to have some more time to think those over.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 24, 2013)

prep, prep and prep some more, hope all goes well, and don't all freeze over there.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2013)

Going to Paris for the weekend in between - not heard anything yet, but given they've had a situation not going to hurry them.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Bugger it. A job has come up which is almost perfect in terms of hours, a postman/woman job at a depot which is 5 min walk from home, 9am-2.30pm 4 days a week and it's £8.58 an hour. Except for this bit 'flexibility is essential as start and finish times may vary depending on workload, and you may also be required to work in other offices in the area.' which instantly excludes me because 9am is the absolute earliest I could get there (have to drop kids at school nearby at 8.50am). What a pisser.


Can you get a childminder who does pick ups to local schools?


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 24, 2013)

just updated the Relevant Knowledge, Experience & Skills section of the website and it didn't save. After throwing a mega  I successfully used the back button and the last 2 hours work was still there, thank f**k.
note: always save internet form data externally before trusting to these databases to upload


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2013)

I am trying to come up with some suitable BS on an application form to show




> A demonstrable commitment to the Council’s sustainability objectives.


 


if I could find the sodding council's bloody sustainability objectives, I might stand some chance...


----------



## sorearm (Jan 25, 2013)

Still applying, still not hearing anything - utter pain in the arse.

Off to see GP next week as feel I'm hitting mental meltdown down.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear things are getting to you so badly, SA. Hope the GP can start to help you.

Rescheduled my interview for Tuesday evening - would rather have later in the week, as I'm going away from tomorrow until Monday night, but they were able to do 5pm at least, so that'll give me to time to get myself ready. Will take my notes to Paris and try and give it a little time every day (I'm thinking perhaps during my other half's morning epic loo visit  ) and then have some concerted prep on the train on the way back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2013)

Not quite job search related but had an interview/teaching session today for a paid training place and didn't get on it 
But i also got an email from a university today inviting me for a PGCE interview 
So pissed off and chuffed at the same time.
More pissed off tbh!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2013)

sorearm said:


> Still applying, still not hearing anything - utter pain in the arse.
> 
> Off to see GP next week as feel I'm hitting mental meltdown down.


Do not despair. Things will get better, esp if you are seeking help. It worked for me!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2013)

Deep joy... came home to a letter from the Jobcentre telling me I have to come for a poking-with-sticks interview on Tuesday


----------



## hedward marsh (Jan 25, 2013)

hi this is Hedward Marsh, i am searching for job interview questions i just found this website this website contains very useful information thanks for posting the very useful information in this website keep posting..I am a professional blogger, present started writing artilces on job descriptions, cashier job description, administrative assistant job description


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2013)

any spam related vacancies?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 25, 2013)

Lost my job today, should be feeling  but am feeling  cos it was a bit shit tbh... job hunting beckons. Getting pissed tonight though, while i can still afford it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all 

I finally sent off my first job application tonight after procrastinating the entire 2 months since I graduated 

completely running out of funds, and don't make anywhere near enough at my part time jobs to support myself, so will have to accept the first thing I get an offer for even if it's cleaning toilets.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 27, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I finally sent off my first job application tonight after procrastinating the entire 2 months since I graduated



Belated congrats!!!

What did you finish with?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 27, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> Belated congrats!!!
> 
> What did you finish with?


 
Thanks! 

I assume you mean what degree? BA in Arts Administration


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome!!!

I hope you are very proud of yourself


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just sent of an application now as the closing date is the 28th, took ages and you don't know with these jobs whether they mean at the beginning of the day or the end!


----------



## 8115 (Jan 27, 2013)

I appplied for a job   It was cv though, so quite painless.  It also put me in a good mood at my current job as listing all my skills cheered me right up.  Bring on 2013.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Just sent of an application now as the closing date is the 28th, took ages and you don't know with these jobs whether they mean at the beginning of the day or the end!


 
A few do state a time.

Then there's some of the buggers who will close earlier than the date stated if they get lots of applications.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2013)

Question for ye job-hunting peeps: when applying for a position by email, and you don't know the contact person's name or title, what do you write? I googled it and they said to start "Dear Hiring Manager" which I have been doing, but I think it sounds completely stupid.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 28, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> Question for ye job-hunting peeps: when applying for a position by email, and you don't know the contact person's name or title, what do you write? I googled it and they said to start "Dear Hiring Manager" which I have been doing, but I think it sounds completely stupid.


'Dear sir/madame' ... a bit impersonal though... i'd try and find out the name if possible (shows initiative).

First day as a jobseeker in about 12 years today. Fuck!! (Still, at least I woke up nice and early so i can draw the curtains at the front of the flat to keep any tories at bay).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> Question for ye job-hunting peeps: when applying for a position by email, and you don't know the contact person's name or title, what do you write? I googled it and they said to start "Dear Hiring Manager" which I have been doing, but I think it sounds completely stupid.


They don't use that term in the UK, but it would be something like that, or to the company you have applied to, eg Dear Megacorp Inc


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a dilemma and it's sort of job seeking related.
I start the new job on Wednesday. I was initially supposed to come in next Monday, but the lady whose maternity leave I'm covering had her baby early, so I agreed to come in earlier. Then yesterday I got an email from a school I'd applied to for training, inviting me for an interview on Friday. Now I have to get the agency to tell them I can't come in on Friday. It's not going to look good, is it?


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2013)

Teacher training isn't it?Can you do that round your job or is it gonna be a full time thing. Is it PGCE or something.

I mean it wouldn't look so bad if it's something you'd be doing around the job anyway. Otherwise might take some diplomatic explaining.

Anyway, applying for stuff where you don't know the name. I always do Dear sir / madam. You can't find out the name for a lot of applications because most jobs online seem to be advertised through agencies. Mind you, often times they put their agent's name as a contact too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

My placement should start after I have finished the job as I'm supposed to just be covering this year I think.
Surely they must understand that I have to think ahead of a temporary job?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> 'Dear sir/*madame*' ... a bit impersonal though... i'd try and find out the name if possible (shows initiative).
> 
> First day as a jobseeker in about 12 years today. Fuck!! (Still, at least I woke up nice and early so i can draw the curtains at the front of the flat to keep any tories at bay).


You could cause offence if you spell it like that!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You could cause offence if you spell it like that!


oops... i got a nasty feeling i'm going to be unemployed for a while!


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My placement should start after I have finished the job as I'm supposed to just be covering this year I think.
> Surely they must understand that I have to think ahead of a temporary job?



Does the employer know? Didn't realise it was a temperary job. Reasonbly, they shouldn't have a problem. Especially since you weren't originally meant to start til next week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2013)

Orang Utan - I'd be inclined to tell the temporary job people that yes, you can start earlier than you said, but you've got something you can't get out of on Friday.  May be better not to go into detail what, though.

jakethesnake Miss Caphat  - beware of interweb job hunting / CV advice - make very sure it's a UK based site you're getting the info from, as a lot of 'the done thing' is different in the US for example.

having said that, even in the UK there's several conflicting versions of (for example) the "right" way to do a CV - I've known people get told by one agency that it's wrong and you should do it like "this" - then being told by the next agency that "this" is wrong.  

as for e-mails, if it's taking the place of a business letter, I'm inclined to think that erring on the side of formal won't do you any harm, so if in doubt, starting "Dear Sir / Madam" and ending "Yours faithfully" is probably the best option. 

and  at (jakethesnake)  becoming unemployed.  welcome to the thread, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh well, I've told them now. They never asked what my plans were beyond this academic year, but they may want to extend the contract beyond it.
My agency chap said he would just tell them I had a pre-existing engagement, so I am not fibbing too much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Orang Utan - I'd be inclined to tell the temporary job people that yes, you can start earlier than you said, but you've got something you can't get out of on Friday.  May be better not to go into detail what, though.
> 
> jakethesnake Miss Caphat  - beware of interweb job hunting / CV advice - make very sure it's a UK based site you're getting the info from, as a lot of 'the done thing' is different in the US for example.
> 
> ...


Aye, 'yours faithfully' if you do not know the name of who you are addressing, 'yours sincerely' if you do.
Avoid 'kind regards' and 'many thanks', until the email exchange gets more informal.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Orang Utan - I'd be inclined to tell the temporary job people that yes, you can start earlier than you said, but you've got something you can't get out of on Friday. May be better not to go into detail what, though.
> 
> jakethesnake Miss Caphat - beware of interweb job hunting / CV advice - make very sure it's a UK based site you're getting the info from, as a lot of 'the done thing' is different in the US for example.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Puddy_Tat and also jakethesnake 
I actually am in the US, but you guys often do things with a bit more style so I thought I'd check. I like dear sir/madam and I know it is used here sometimes, but I will check first before using it.
Yours faithfully,
Miss Caphat


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2013)

ooh I got a call-back already  but I don't think I want the job though. hmm. well, that was a nice surprise anyway and yes, I'll still do the interview.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully managed to sort out a few temporary jobs for next week... not technically unemployed yet, getting paid for this week but they don't want me to turn up to work (probably because they know i'd steal everything that wasn't actually nailed down)... back into town tomorrow for more networking... i'd rather have a portfolio of temp gigs, relief work etc than get bogged down working for one employer full-time again.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2013)

Got interview at 5 today - dammit I really want this job now, to the point I had anxiety dreams about it all weekend, and I really want an end to all the worry and 'oh shit' about considering what we'll do if I don't have a job in n month's time and so on. The agent's sent me a good luck email and suggested that it's really important to stress a particular issue, which says to me she's picked up from the interviewers that they might not have heard enough about this yet. It's something I don't have direct experience of, but I definitely can talk about knowledgeably, and with some commercial awareness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck Cloo & Miss Caphat!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, good luck both!

Bracing myself to sit and smile and nod through my Jobcentre work-focused interview later. Seeing as I'm not even getting interviews I don't know what they're expecting of me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

What's a work-focused interview? The one you have every time you sign on?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I'll be the last person she's seeing; as gsv said, this could be 'haloes or horns'  - she may already have set her heart on one of the candidates, or she may not have been grabbed by anyone really and be especially open minded to me. I'm glad I visited the place already so know a little of what to expect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Cloo - you seem very organised. How do you prep for an interview? It's something I've never really done. 
I think I need to learn how to do this!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's a work-focused interview? The one you have every time you sign on?


 
no, I'm still on Income Support so you only get this once every six months or so but it's like an hour-long look at what you could do/how they can help you into it/how much financial difference a job could make etc etc. Thing is I know all of it already as I was in work for three years recently so I know about cost of childcare/how much of it tax credits will and won't pay and all that so it's a box-ticking exercise really but I have to go along with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds crushingly dull! I got sent on a few sessions with the work programme where they spent all morning telling you not to slouch, chew gum or swear or say innit in an interview.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Cloo - you seem very organised. How do you prep for an interview? It's something I've never really done.
> I think I need to learn how to do this!


I've only really started it something like properly with this job! I've literally been writing down all answers to standard questions to give myself an idea of the key points, then I've been practising saying them (without moving my bloody hands around so much) and today I'm kind of boiling everything down into 'beginning. middle and end' for each question so I might feasibly remember that much at least and not ramble too much.

I research the organisation - in this case I had the lucky break of being able to attend an event there, but I looked at what their publications are and tried to get a grip on what they do, as they're a pretty unique set-up. Normally one might look at the competition - this particular org doesn't have any as such, though I've thought about who their allied orgs and similar publications are. I've also read copies they sent me of the journals I'd be working on, given it's possible they might ask me to talk about anything I found interesting. IME, I think it's worth having something to say about products/websites, as they might ask you what you think about it and you need to have something say.

I try to condense everything down into questions I will ask them and key points that I want to make sure I bring up at the interview - just so it will fit on two facing pages of a notepad. That way I can look at it at on my way to the interview without overwhelming myself. I can also potentially take out the notebook at the 'any questions' point if I feel I need reminding of what to ask (or if they answer several of your potential questions during the interview and you need to resort to slightly different ones from usual) and then I can also discreetly check out whether I've got through all the key points I wanted to raise.

I've not yet really made so concerted an effort, so be interesting to see if this pays off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh right, I'm down with the reading and research, but I'm no good at rehearsing answers. I'm too self-conscious of people thinking that I've clearly rehearsed my answers. I also have trouble recalling anything more specific than general points. Need to practice that more somehow. On Friday, i have to convince a bunch of people that I know lots about the state of education currently and I only really just learned what academies were last night.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds crushingly dull! I got sent on a few sessions with the work programme where they spent all morning telling you not to slouch, chew gum or swear or say innit in an interview.


 
 yeah at least this time I don't have the kids with me... last time was in school holidays so I had to drag all three along


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right, I'm down with the reading and research, but I'm no good at rehearsing answers. I'm too self-conscious of people thinking that I've clearly rehearsed my answers. I also have trouble recalling anything more specific than general points. Need to practice that more somehow. On Friday, i have to convince a bunch of people that I know lots about the state of education currently and I only really just learned what academies were last night.


I'm rubbish at it too - I had a practise interview at the Jewish charity who've been helping me, which was great, as I find it utterly impossible to do it with people I know. Tried it with gsv, and he said I sounded too flat and asked me to start again with some more personality and I simply could not pull it out of the hat like that, so we had to give up. I was skeptical of rehearsing working, but I think a bit of practising on my own has made some of them more fluent - does seem weird though, as I fear it just creates anxiety about 'did I do it right?' . Part of me just wants to go in there and talk and seem natural, not do all this crap! But it's so much harder than it was 9 years ago when I was last looking, as I'm at a higher level now so I have a lot more to prove - I can't just say what I did, I have to actually give the impression I've really achieved something, and sometimes I find that hard to see.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Know exactly what you mean, Cloo. I think you have the right approach though.
More organised than me! I need to get better at that. Preparation is all. I'm rubbish at it but it is a necessary skill that needs developing. I'm not sure how I got though school without revising.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 29, 2013)

weepiper said:


> no, I'm still on Income Support so you only get this once every six months or so but it's like an hour-long look at what you could do/how they can help you into it/how much financial difference a job could make etc etc. Thing is I know all of it already as I was in work for three years recently so I know about cost of childcare/how much of it tax credits will and won't pay and all that so it's a box-ticking exercise really but I have to go along with it.


An hour? Have they really got that much time to spare, I can't believe they won't have you bundled out the door after maybe 15-20 minutes...???


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> An hour? Have they really got that much time to spare, I can't believe they won't have you bundled out the door after maybe 15-20 minutes...???


 
Last time it was maybe 45 minutes and we'd already been waiting for half an hour before they started. Kids were doing their nut.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 29, 2013)

That's waay too long. How do they possibly fill in the time?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

They read scripts with tedious obvious hackneyed advice out to you very slowly and patronisingly no doubt.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 29, 2013)

I chased up by email a job app i made through cwjobs for a perfect sounding job that i didn't hear anything back from, politely asking if they were still recruiting for the position (was direct with the company not agency).

i got a reply saying yes and could i please resend my cv as she couldn't find it, so i did.

it may still come to nothing but at least it means my cv will be properly looked at and not lost in the pile of original applicants.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2013)

so it wasn't too bad actually, I got a pretty sympathetic guy who seemed to understand the barriers. Bit knobbed off to find I'm going to have to reapply for JSA from scratch when my youngest turns 5 in March, the Income Support claim just runs out, they don't transfer you across. This means Housing Benefit will inevitably throw an eppy and suspend my claim with them as soon as DWP pass it on that the Income Support claim has finished. Am a bit  about this as there's a strong chance it won't be sorted in time for my rent getting paid in April. Of course, I might have a job by then...


----------



## extra dry (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck to all!!


----------



## sorearm (Jan 29, 2013)

good luck caphat and cloo!

bah received an email rejection from a job I would loved to have done, it's way down south-west. hmmmm. saw some interesting scientist jobs in birmingham (3-4 posts), already applied for one set, just need to tweak the application forms for the other one.

feeling shitty about not even getting interviews atm quite frankly.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that sorearm - I had a bad run between early November and, well, today, of no interviews, so it does happen.

I think mine actually went well. As in better than me thinking 'Yeah, that was OK' afterwards, and realising, a few hours/days later 'Actually, that was a bit crap, wasn't it?' and obviously, things go no further. Decent rapport - lady was not a great interviewer, but don't think that did me any harm - and she seemed keen, but maybe she's like that with everyone.

The really good news is that one of their other editors has just resigned, which means there's now two roles going (doing the same thing on a slightly different publication), so that improves the outlook somewhat if I get to stage two, which will be more 'technical', but sure it's nothing I can't handle. She's seeing two more folks tomorrow, then hopes to let the agent know in the evening or next morning - I think it might happen this time.

Definitely really want this job - the commute is OK (about 50 mins) and she's said they're cool with working from home once people are settled in, which could be a massive bonus. Plus I've confirmed it is 9-5, so no potential issues with gsv's new working hours from next week.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2013)

Forgetfulness: I went to a do last night and turned my mobile onto silent, as you do. Today nobody called me which was odd as I was expecting some calls. Come 4.45 pm I realised I had forgotten to switch the phone back off silent, 4 missed calls and loads of messages ... what a wally!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm finding the mood swings associated with all this a bit difficult... i had two months of highs (not going to lose my job) and lows (oh shit, gonna lose my job), then the shock of losing the job which was also a relief because at least i knew. And now, felt high yesterday (probably be ok, get a job soon), low today (oh fuck, unemployed again)... arghh! I feel like i'm going mad!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right, I'm down with the reading and research, but I'm no good at rehearsing answers. I'm too self-conscious of people thinking that I've clearly rehearsed my answers. I also have trouble recalling anything more specific than general points. Need to practice that more somehow. On Friday, i have to convince a bunch of people that I know lots about the state of education currently and I only really just learned what academies were last night.


 
When they say 'state of education' - what do they mean?  Recent policies?  The way schools are structured?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 29, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Have spent the last 2 weeks working on an application that looks *extremely* well tailored to my interests and expertise.
> 
> My supervisor had a read-through of my application letter and suggested expanding it considerably, though.
> 
> A 2-2.5 page covering letter? Hmmmmm. Concerned!


Invited for interview. I'm surprised, with a covering letter that f***ing massive!


----------



## 8115 (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right, I'm down with the reading and research, but I'm no good at rehearsing answers. I'm too self-conscious of people thinking that I've clearly rehearsed my answers. I also have trouble recalling anything more specific than general points. Need to practice that more somehow. On Friday, i have to convince a bunch of people that I know lots about the state of education currently and I only really just learned what academies were last night.


 
TES magazine online, Guardian education online?


----------



## 8115 (Jan 29, 2013)

Also you will have first hand experience from your voluntary work.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 29, 2013)

This might be of use, too, Orang Utan - http://www.dontwasteyourtime.co.uk/awards/top-10-uk-education-and-teaching-blogs/ - the top 10 education related blogs.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 30, 2013)

Been given the nod for a management role in the place where I work..just need to write a covering letter and pass an internal interview. Surprised, shocked, nervous and excited at the same time, only been with the company for five months.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 30, 2013)

Uhm... stupid question time, but thought I'd better check. Do the Job Centre hold on to your P45? I remember I took it to show them, but I haven't seen it since, so I'm assuming they kept it, as that'd make sense in terms of people not being able to start work legally without it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 30, 2013)

The JC don't keep people's P45s for them, that would be taking the nannystate thing to the extreme (plus they wouldn't have the space given all the people on the rock). If you have lost it ask your employer for a P46 when you start work or download it yourself:

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/p46exemptonline.pdf

I keep all my important docs like P45s in one of those fireproof boxes. You can get them on amazon, they're lockable so you're more inclined to keep in mind that the document is important and not be so careless with it IYSWIM.

£40 for a decent one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sentry-Safe...3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1359548523&sr=1-3-catcorr

£20 for a lockable biscuit tin

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fireproof-S...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1359548523&sr=1-1


----------



## Cloo (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the second interview on Tuesday! 

I think this might be it this time, as the manager definitely seems keen on me, but I won't rest on my laurels and will make sure I get myself well prepped for round 2.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Uhm... stupid question time, but thought I'd better check. Do the Job Centre hold on to your P45? I remember I took it to show them, but I haven't seen it since, so I'm assuming they kept it, as that'd make sense in terms of people not being able to start work legally without it.


 
When I got a P45 (just over a year ago) it was in either duplicate or triplicate - one copy you keep, one copy goes to your new employer (or to the job centre if you go on to benefits) - I've no idea whether a new employer keeps it or sends it to HMRC or what.

If you've been on benefits, I think the DWP / job centre will give you a P45 (or equivalent thereof) when you sign off. (it's been quite a while since I was on the dole, so I may be out of touch here)

But as Firky has rightly said, you can complete a P46 when starting a job if for whatever reason you don't have a P45, it's not that uncommon (e.g. people taking on a second, part-time job) and new employers' payroll people should be quite used to this. There's boxes to tick to say whether this new job is going to be your only job or not. The worst that could happen is you might pay too much tax for the first few weeks while they sort it out, but you should get this refunded / knocked off future tax.

A P45 alone isn't sufficient to prove legal right to work in the UK (since my passport lapsed a couple of years ago and I haven't bothered to renew it, I've had difficulty proving I exist with one or two employers -although I do have a 'long form' birth certificate issued shortly after I was born (if parents had never bothered with this, or lost the damn thing, I think I'd be in the shit)

one thing I was thinking about applying for yesterday wants you to upload a scan of your passport (no alternative options listed) as part of their online application form. 

ETA



Cloo said:


> Got the second interview on Tuesday!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Uhm... stupid question time, but thought I'd better check. Do the Job Centre hold on to your P45? I remember I took it to show them, but I haven't seen it since, so I'm assuming they kept it, as that'd make sense in terms of people not being able to start work legally without it.


You don't need a P45 to start work


----------



## nagapie (Jan 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't need a P45 to start work


 
How was your first day?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

Not as scary as I thought it was, but it is going to be tough.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not as scary as I thought it was, but it is going to be tough.


 
Character building You'll have to tell me all about it, maybe I'll come out on Friday so you can give me the details.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes do! Otherwise I'll never see you again!
Will also have to be discreet on here about details now I have a responsible public service job


----------



## nagapie (Jan 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes do! Otherwise I'll never see you again!
> Will also have to be discreet on here about details now I have a responsible public service job


 
You're always welcome at ours at the weekend, although I realise you probably usually have more exciting things to do, especially now you'll be waged again.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 31, 2013)

So, if I do get offered this job, I think I've named too low a salary expectation to the agent (at the bottom of the scale, when i could feasible ask the middle). I don't know if she's told this to the employers or not. I have been told, and am prepared to, ask for more at offer stage if it comes to it, but I'm wondering, if the agent hasn't told them, should I just tell her now anyway, and then that's done with. I keep reminding myself they won't dump you for asking and also that agents should be inclined to negotiate for more on your behalf.

I guess I underasked as I'd been a bit beaten down by the length of unemployment, and a few agents sucking their breath or saying 'Well, that's quite a bit increase from your last salary' if I named than a 10% or so rise in salary as my expectation. This is not a commercial organisation as such, so it will be less bottom-line minded than a publishers. And, as I said, I'd still not be asking for the top of the scale they were offering.


----------



## devit (Jan 31, 2013)

Cloo - I completely understand your predicament and particularly the part about being beaten down. I'm coming up to 19 months with no job. I also tend to go in low, partly due to lack of self-esteem and also to make myself more viable (from a cost perspective). That said, go in too low and the employer may question abilities to do the job!

For your situation I'd definitely contact the agent; as you said it's in their interest for you to get a higher salary/package so they won't have a problem with it. If you get offered and the agency had told them a lower amount, then try to regain that confidence you had before being unemployed, and think "yes, I'm worth it - they want me", and negotiate with the amount you do want. It doesn't have to be hardball and most employers (I believe) expect some negotiation if it's within the salary band they advertised.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2013)

I imagine the agent gets more dough the more you get paid so it's in their interests to help

I had to negotiate the salary for my new job. It was as simple as saying, that's not as much as I was expecting, would you meet me half way to my expected pay. It's hard to recruit in my line and given you said this "I'm assuming they're a bit desperate to find someone, as this agency doesn't normally contact people this much!"  I'd go for it.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, what I might say, in my case (and I think it's not untrue) is that as things started looking likely, I looked more closely into my childcare costs with two and found I'd need a little extra to actually make a difference to our net income compared to my last role.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 31, 2013)

bah another email rejection for technicians job (but I didn't meet all the essential criteria so they would have gone with others no doubt).

still got others in the bag but getting major pissed off at not even interviews, feel my self-confidence sapping a bit atm.

doing some undergrad demonstration at the university over the next month, went on demonstrator training, felt anxious but it went OK.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Well, what I might say, in my case (and I think it's not untrue) is that as things started looking likely, I looked more closely into my childcare costs with two and found I'd need a little extra to actually make a difference to our net income compared to my last role.


I said something similar around increased commute costs, which was also true


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2013)

Of the crop of current applications, I have an invite to an interview 'selection event' - 

for what's really the 'last resort' among the applications I currently have in in terms of pay / commuting costs and so on.

i suppose i'd better go for it.

being temporary civil service admin, the volume of bumf to fill in and take is enormous.


----------



## CF4BZ (Jan 31, 2013)

I am so glad that I found this thread. I have had employment er issues since August, got fired/made redundant did an internship where in the time I was there the company folded (nothing to do with me I promise!) and then temped for three days a week. Being unemployed is awful!!! Good to keep each other motivated and off online TV!!!

Unfortunately I am now having to move out of Brixton this weekend in back in with the parents  bad times!


----------



## CF4BZ (Jan 31, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I'm finding the mood swings associated with all this a bit difficult... i had two months of highs (not going to lose my job) and lows (oh shit, gonna lose my job), then the shock of losing the job which was also a relief because at least i knew. And now, felt high yesterday (probably be ok, get a job soon), low today (oh fuck, unemployed again)... arghh! I feel like i'm going mad!


 I totally understand and find that getting out the house every day even for just a ten minute walk makes a difference in mood - I've actually taken up running and find that forcing myself out of the house even if I don't feel like it makes me feel better...


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 31, 2013)

CF4BZ said:


> I totally understand and find that getting out the house every day even for just a ten minute walk makes a difference in mood - I've actually taken up running and find that forcing myself out of the house even if I don't feel like it makes me feel better...


Yup, running is one of the things that helps me level out... i'm up to 12 miles now!
I'm feeling a bit more relieved today, i've sorted out some casual work for next week and it looks like i'll be able to pick up more to tide me over.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 2, 2013)

Getting cracking on prep for interview #2. I will be so gutted if I don't get this one. Would be perfect timing as a) I'm about to run out of JSA and b) my mobile is totally giving up the ghost and I need a new one (no upgrades on my tariff)


----------



## 8115 (Feb 2, 2013)

Never heard back from that job I applied for  Ah well.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to have done some volunteering this afternoon so I could take my mind off the interview for a few hours!


----------



## extra dry (Feb 4, 2013)

Interview on Friday...lots to think about and I am having the little voice inside my head saying 'do you really want to do this'?  I need something substantial on my CV if nothing else.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 4, 2013)

been reading a bit of what you all are dealing with - good luck to all 

I applied to a bunch more jobs today. My interview that I mentioned previously is on Friday. Spoke with a friend who'd interviewed at this company previously, and he said they seemed great but did not offer any benefits, not even sick days.   the job would mean moving back the the city, which I want to do...I'm just not quite ready yet and that job doesn't seem worth it.

It's pretty grim out there. A lot of $10 an hour office jobs, etc. Some of the jobs I had in high school paid $10 per hour, and that was 18 yrs ago  
I sort of want to do something meaningless while I look for something really good and/or get certified in something else


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2013)

oops, pocket post


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2013)

The universal jobmatch site, shit though it is. At least i'ts a fairly quick way of making an initial application. Done a few more this morning. It doesn't let you write your own cover letter though. SO I've found a few on that site, advertised elsewhere, Totaljobs etc, where I can send my own letter.

Mean time, back to trying to learn stuff. Wondering how to get CV fodder.. I  mean experience.Wondering what the hell it is I'm actually any good at any way.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a good chat with charity advisor about tomorrow - we're keeping optimistic, but he stressed making sure I get on with something else when I get back from the interview to keep the ball rolling JIC, which is something I've been thinking about. Two agents have nudged me about specs they sent me, and I've told them I've been busy with this interview, but can attend to this week, and they say that's fine - which is good, as I'd have something else to crack on with. Plus networking stuff. Also had the rabbinical college who I am volunteer editing for send me a little piece to cut down this week, which is another thing to get on with.

Ifeel as though it's out of my hands now. I know the manager likes me, but she may feel the same about the other candidates, and I don't know what they'll pull out of their hats, or what the editor interviewing me along with her will make of me. I'm thinking that a key thing is to show lots of interest in their role and ask them good questions about it. If they're seeing everyone tomorrow, I'm expecting they'll give an answer by the end of the day unless they say otherwise.

Decided on how to deal with the salary issue - advisor today said that, if asked at interview, just say something like 'Yes, the salary range on offer is fine for me'. I'm thinking I might add something like 'I'd be hoping for something in the middle of that range' - that way, if the agent has told them my (slightly too low) figure, it doesn't necessarily suggest I'm moving away from that, but it doesn't spook them that I'm going to suddenly insist on the top.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a "you has not been shortlisted" e-mail today for something I had almost forgotten about - applied well before Christmas, and thought then I was probably pushing my luck a bit (field of business is something I know fairly well, the exact job wasn't) - not highly disappointed.

On the other hand, I has three interviews next week -  - two local, one London.

One is a temporary and fairly low rank civil service job.   at the amount of bumf I've got to fill in / get counter-signed by someone respectable to prove I exist...


----------



## Cloo (Feb 4, 2013)

Funnily enough, just had an agent send through an architecture commissioning role - I say that as this role I'm going to second interview for is a journal in a related field. Something to look to if I don't get this one at least.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 5, 2013)

Crikey - was much tougher than the first one, which is the idea, I suppose. I was mostly interviewed by one of the other editors and he was really emphasising the issue of dealing with potentially difficult people (eg panels of professional advisors with different priorities, all wanting your attention) and I'm not sure I answered especially convincingly. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't strong, especially given the issue at hand.

They're seeing the remaining people all through this week, so I won't know until next week, which is a bit of a turnabout, as I sort of expected to hear sooner, but at least I have 3 job applications to get off in the meantime, and I now have the experience of what I need to do to get to a second round interview.

The manager does seem nice and sympathetic, so if this doesn't come off, and I don't think it will now, I'll definitely ask her whether she might pass my CV on to equivalent people in similar organisations if she knows any.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 6, 2013)

May have an interview for a research technician job I applied for .... not had email confirmation yet but it's showing up on my jobs login page.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 6, 2013)

What a difference three days make, talked to rest of the teaching staff and they all say that they would be happy to have me as their manager.   So i am now 100% go for it kind of attitude.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 6, 2013)

Working on the other three applications - sent one off. It's education publishing, so my field, but it sounds like they would strongly prefer the candidate to be based in the Oxfordshire office and will only take a London person if they're really amazing. And even if it is in London there would be 'regular' meetings at the Oxfordshire place that's about 90 mins drive away. Doesn't look like it's even got a train station, but that makes no odds, as it takes the best part of an hour from where I live to even get to Paddington, which I guess is where you need for connections in that direction. I could maybe manage that every fortnight, tops, so it might not be a goer.

One's architecture academic publishing, which would be cool, but they really want subject knowledge, and they can probably find people with it. Plus I've had total fucking tumbleweed so far in response to applying for academic jobs, even ones much closer to my core knowledge and experience.

The third is for 2 week's editorial consulting with a national charity in March, but I don't know if I can be arsed. It'd mean a major rewrite of my CV for little chance of even getting it, as I just don't think my strategic experience is strong enough, and having not been in a work environment for so long, I'm not sure I could really get my head around what this requires in that period. Plus I'd have to sort out some very temporary childcare.

Fuck it - just looked at the spec again, no way I can do it so I think I'll leave that one!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 6, 2013)

sorearm said:


> May have an interview for a research technician job I applied for .... not had email confirmation yet but it's showing up on my jobs login page.


 
Just got an email through, have an interview in a couple of weeks    ... blurb says it will only be 10 minutes (!). So gotta impress - maybe they've already decided haha.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 7, 2013)

Applying for jobs on line is a pain in the arse... so many of the application forms are poorly designed or plain don't work right... it's a real leap of faith that they're actually going to receive the info i've typed in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a start for the job I got-start on 18th of Feb....am totally relived as have not worked for 4 months and feel like I'm going a bit nuts! Its gonna be a massive shock working full time and need to prepare and start getting up and going to bed early as I have gone almost nocturnal...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> I got a start for the job I got-start on 18th of Feb....am totally relived as have not worked for 4 months and feel like I'm going a bit nuts! Its gonna be a massive shock working full time and need to prepare and start getting up and going to bed early as I have gone almost nocturnal...


 


hope all goes well.

 at  the nocturnal bit.  That's worrying me as well...


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Applying for jobs on line is a pain in the arse... so many of the application forms are poorly designed or plain don't work right... it's a real leap of faith that they're actually going to receive the info i've typed in.


 
My advice would be to call within 2 days to confirm that they received your details. I applied for one role recently and did not call for a few weeks. When I did eventually call they said they had never received my application. Email etc is not fool proof, the only way to be sure is 1) hand deliver your application or 2) call to confirm they have received it.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh fucking hell... I'm trying to give up hope on the job interview I had on Tuesday, but the agent's emailed to say that she got good feedback from them and she thought
it sounded like I did well. But I won't know until Monday or Tuesday. Wibble!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Applying for jobs on line is a pain in the arse... so many of the application forms are poorly designed or plain don't work right... it's a real leap of faith that they're actually going to receive the info i've typed in.


 
The ones I've done online, I think I have always had an automated "your application has been submitted" e-mail pretty quick.

You do have to be careful to make sure you save / submit correctly.

Most of them allow you to review / print as well, which I tend to do (even if I only print to a PDF creator and save it)

But yes, some of them are crap unless you have exactly the same version of exactly the same browser it was designed on...


----------



## Cloo (Feb 7, 2013)

gsv filled one extensive form in online, only to be told that he'd already submitted one from that email address (when he'd applied some years ago to the same place) so they wouldn't accept it. Same employers recently sent him a survey about his experience of applying to them. So he told them what he thought.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 9, 2013)

Got an email yesterday to say that interviews now going into next week - could be someone had to cancel. Could be they've decided to call some more people back, which wouldn't be very encouraging. I wasn't expecting to hear before maybe Monday or Tuesday anyway, but still prolonging the torture.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 9, 2013)

interviewed friday, phoned today, got the post..never thought i would get a proper management job.weelll chuffed


----------



## Cloo (Feb 9, 2013)

Brilliant - well done, ED!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2013)

extra dry said:


> interviewed friday, phoned today, got the post..never thought i would get a proper management job.weelll chuffed


Congratulations!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2013)

extra dry said:


> interviewed friday, phoned today, got the post..never thought i would get a proper management job.weelll chuffed


 
well done


----------



## extra dry (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks, the first day was a bit of a roller coaster...it will get better I m sure..


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got an interview next week, for a role in a charity, doing a similar thing to what I used to do in a more junior role in the company I am currently working for in the private sector.
I am happy to move away from the company I work for, even though it pays well, as I feel I can get so much more work satisfaction working for a social cause than for the sake of lining the pockets of fat shareholders. There are also a lot of politics and my boss is basically a sales guy with no idea of what I do. Plus I don't see my role going anywhere and I am bored to tears on a daily basis.  I will be taking a pay cut, but you know what, what I'll be earning will be enough. I want a reason to get up in the morning and feel that what I do really means something positive to the world. Such n idealist but if I have this opportunity, I will take it! Wish me luck!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck, Pat - sounds like this sort of thing is the right move for you.


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Cloo! I'm actually feeling very excited, let's see how it goes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2013)

Pat24 said:


> I've got an interview next week, for a role in a charity, doing a similar thing to what I used to do in a more junior role in the company I am currently working for in the private sector.


 
hope all goes well.

although (without wishing to be a miseryguts) how much do you know about this charity?

some charities can have a considerable amount of politics (especially when you have the potential for friction between volunteer committee members and paid staff) and some can be bloody awful employers.

hope this is not one of those...

and i ought to go to bed so I can function at the interview tomorrow late morning - 

(working until nearly midnight, then a slowish drive home through a blizzard on the M4, then had to do and e-mail a report about a cock-up on this afternoon's shift which has to be in before monday lunchtime - )


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone's opening a bike shop concession in a big garden centre on the outskirts of Edinburgh and advertising for a senior mechanic. I probably won't be able to do it (doesn't say what the hours are) but I've emailed for further info anyway as from the job description I'm amply qualified.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sigh* been offered an interview for the education role, but it confirms, as I feared, that if I want it to be London based it still would mean going to Oxfordshire once a week, including overnights much of the time, so I think it's a no go. Good to get the offer, though.


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope all goes well.
> 
> although (without wishing to be a miseryguts) how much do you know about this charity?
> 
> ...


 
I have been researching them for a while now and they seem like a good charity to work for. I will reserve my observations until I get to meet them at the interview.I have worked in a charity before which was absolutely awful! the director was the most awful person i have met in my life, a real bully. So yes, hopefully it won't be a bad place.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 11, 2013)

congratulations extra dry!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 11, 2013)

applied for another job online today, going to research the 2 people on my interview panel for next week (there is a third but it looks like she is an HR bod), they have university profile pages so can look up some recent papers. I already have some ideas about talking about 'future stuff' for projects, I am pretty confident I present as fine in an interview and I have lots of relevant experience working in a hospital site (liaising with clinicians, being around patients, collecting biopsy samples). The only thing I'm really worried about is basically age discrimination and also that I'm viewed as 'too overqualified' for the position - which is ridiculous as with all my experience I am a self-starter, have experience in the techniques, fully motivated to do the job and contribute to the research group!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm about to try approaching a non-fiction agent to ask if he can give any advice on commissioning on non-fiction, or might know anyone who can. Given that the last time I managed to meet someone in non-fic his view was 'TBH, not likely to get a job in it unless you've worked in it from the bottom up', I'm wondering how much longer its worth persuing this line. It's not a burning ambition, it's just something I think would be nice if it could happen. Maybe if another one or two people in the field tell me it's not a goer, I'll drop it.

Thinking of focusing more on asking the same question of academic publishers, from whom, as I think I mentioned, I've had a stony silence regarding all my applications, though I've sent a few and don't see any reason I shouldn't do. It's ironic that I've been offered several interviews for school textbook commissioning roles (which was not what I was doing, though I was at an education publisher), when actually academic is probably closer to what I was actually doing in some sense (ie, I was working on education theory).


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Someone's opening a bike shop concession in a big garden centre on the outskirts of Edinburgh and advertising for a senior mechanic. I probably won't be able to do it (doesn't say what the hours are) but I've emailed for further info anyway as from the job description I'm amply qualified.


 
Well, he's emailed me a full job spec now:


> The annual salary of £17,000 is based on 46 hours per week. Core hours of work will be 08.30 to 17.30 with a 60 minute break. You may be required to work additional hours over and above your working week for the proper fulfilment of your duties.  Paid annual holidays: 20 days plus Scottish public holidays (mainly to be taken in lieu)


 
That's £7.10 an hour, for what's a skilled job requiring a qualification and several years' experience, plus they expect you to train up more staff as the business expands. Fuck that!  I'd be taking home less than my childcare costs too


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Cloo (Feb 12, 2013)

Applying for charity role - I can totally match the spec. It's a bit below what I was doing before seniority wise, and they say people 'usually' come in at the bottom of any given payscale, and that's 2.5k less than my previous role. I'm not sure we'd actually clear childcare on that little... but heck, cross that bridge if we come to it.

No news from second-interview role, guessing I won't hear before Thursday earliest, but I'm still going to jump onto the ceiling every time my phone rings from tomorrow - I expect the agent will phone in either case.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 14, 2013)

FFS! Called in for a THIRD time for this job.

Agent says they mainly want to decide which of the two available journal editing jobs I would be most suitable for. I asked whether she thought this meant they were definitely going for me, or if they were seeing more people. She said they're still working through people because the second role came up midway through the interview process, so she can't guarantee anything, but she thinks I'm in a very strong position. They'd better bloody give me the job after all this!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 14, 2013)

Saw couple of scientist jobs (with rather vague job descriptions it must be said!) online for application via agencies, so applied for them with my CV.

... at least feels I'm doing something!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2013)

Cloo said:


> FFS! Called in for a THIRD time for this job.
> 
> Agent says they mainly want to decide which of the two available journal editing jobs I would be most suitable for. I asked whether she thought this meant they were definitely going for me, or if they were seeing more people. She said they're still working through people because the second role came up midway through the interview process, so she can't guarantee anything, but she thinks I'm in a very strong position. They'd better bloody give me the job after all this!


 


How the heck employers who carry on like this expect people who are already in work to deal with this, I don't damn well know...

Hope there's good news at the end of it.

News from puddyville is that I has survived two of the interviews this week so far (another tomorrow)

Didn't get the job from Monday's one - fairly nice comments on the phone from the manager afterwards, basically he said he was confident I could do the job (slight tangent from what I've done in the past) but they had another candidate who actually had done it before and therefore scored a bit more.  And he said there's likely to be a second similar post coming up in a few weeks, and encouraged me to apply for it.

Today's went fairly well (considering I got called out on an emergency on my casual job yesterday and didn't get home until about 0230, think it went pretty damn well - and it gave a few very fresh answers for 'what have you done in a challenging situation?' sort of questions.)

Another tomorrow.   

And another couple of applications to fire off this week.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 14, 2013)

Have asked the agent if she can give me any info about the format of this next stage in order to prepare. Without any other info, I think the important things are to address the weakness I felt in the last interview that was about having credibility with the specialist professionals I'd be working with (mostly in terms of being able to handle people pushing their own agendas) and also to continue to express my strong enthusiasm for the role. They seemed to really approve last week when I mentioned I'd been telling people I'd be gutted if I didn't get it, and I think it's important to them to find someone who seems really happy to the specific stuff they are doing.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm... well I just found out through experience that where jobs on databases like totaljobs or monster are concerned it is best to ring first to confirm the role is still available.

I wrote (at some length) a special covering letter yesterday and sent it in with my CV, following up today they said oh sorry, that job has been placed, it is just that we cannot remove the advert for the moment.

I rang another this am to check and the story was the same, job already gone!

Flipping agencies!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 15, 2013)

Grrr - how frustrating. I always rang agents to ask for more details before drafting anything, and occasionally they had already put forward enough people, even though the closing date hadn't passed.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 18, 2013)

Interview tomorrow morning, feel OK about it, did some prep over the weekend and have been reading up on the subject area/techniques


----------



## Thora (Feb 18, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Well, he's emailed me a full job spec now:
> 
> 
> That's £7.10 an hour, for what's a skilled job requiring a qualification and several years' experience, plus they expect you to train up more staff as the business expands. Fuck that!  I'd be taking home less than my childcare costs too


I was fairly depressed to notice that Aldi are advertising check-out staff jobs at more than I get paid.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry to say but you are just far too experienced for this role, the client is looking for people with perhaps 2-3 years experience in a junior role.

wtf ... I wanted that job!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2013)

Thora said:


> I was fairly depressed to notice that Aldi are advertising check-out staff jobs at more than I get paid.



Yup. My mate used to work for Zara and until I was promoted she was on way more than me after 8 years in the civil service.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2013)

Thora said:


> I was fairly depressed to notice that Aldi are advertising check-out staff jobs at more than I get paid.


Oooh will tell mdk1!!


----------



## toggle (Feb 18, 2013)

I earn more per hour cleaning than i would at a fair few grad jobs


----------



## Cloo (Feb 18, 2013)

So, 3rd interview tomorrow. It's quite difficult to find the wherewithal to draw more out of yourself for this many stages, but I think I've found some good new things to highlight that will play on what they seemed to particularly like in the last two stages.

I'm pretty sure now that, having at least done more preparation, nothing I do or say is going to 'lose' me the role at this stage - it's all down to who else is in the field, really. In other words, I don't know whether I have to win or merely draw 

I sooo fucking hope this comes off though. I would really like the job, it moves me in a direction I'd love to go in but had not expected to be able to make the move to, and I'd be back in the working world and not having to worry about losing JSA (runs out a week on Friday). It's a pretty daunting thought, though, too - despite the number of interviews, and partly because I've been out of the office environment so long, I still don't really have any clue what daily life in this role is going to be like, and I'm sure it's pretty challenging.

I am assuming that this time I will know within two days, possibly before the end of tomorrow. The nature of the interview will also be a clue - if it's a grilling, I can't assume it's in the bag. If it's pretty informal, that would probably suggest an imminent offer.


----------



## MBV (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck Cloo. I keep an eye on this thread after been out of work a while ago but still remember how tough the task of job hunting was.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck Cloo, hope it works out for you. Three interviews sounds like a lot, but it bodes well for you that you managed to jump through all the hoops so far. Hope you get it!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 19, 2013)

Just getting ready for my interview this morning, heading off in a bit for the bus will let you know how it goes.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 19, 2013)

went OK, there was the usual 'tell us about yourself' bit which I linked various bits to the job to show relevance, answered their questions OK and expanded on a few areas.Interview was about 20 mins. I was quite nervous actually but spoke sensibly and made lots of eye contact and positive body language.

I just get the feeling that I'm always looked at as too experienced for this job or that they'll think I'll be off asap and instead go for the dull-but-safe-pair-of-hands.

Interviews were running late, there was a guy in before me (his interview was about 15 mins) who looked about late 20's early 30's and a lass was after me who looked similar age range. Ho hum.

They'll decide this week, will keep you updated.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed, mate.

Mine was... odd. Lasted an hour and a half, about half of that was the interviewer kind of interviewing one of the editors so she could explain how her role worked on a day-to-day basis, which was very helpful, though - as I said before, I was still lacking a good picture of how the role would really play out in practice. So they did most of the talking and I had to make a conscious effort sometimes to try to get a word in! I was bit unsure how to handle it, as I didn't want to just sit there, but they didn't give me much room to respond. I wasn't constantly butting in or anything, just making sure I wasn't just nodding my head!

Either side of that, she asked me variations on questions she'd asked before, I gave my answers but got in the main 'new' things I wanted to add.

So it wasn't a grilling - I'm not sure what it was. She still comes over as keen to give me a role - whether she can or not remains to be seen. There may be other candidates who'd seem a safer pair of hands, and/or have more article commissioning experience. I don't know whether someone else may have turned up with a spiffy 5-point plan of how they'd develop their work or whatever. Although TBH that may not go down too well with this role - I was clear that I understood it wasn't the sort of org where one could just go changing stuff without thinking about whose toes it could tread on. I was calm, I think I seemed confident. I just feel totally spent now, frankly!


----------



## extra dry (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope they offer you the role..what pa lava


----------



## weepiper (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck this shit. That is all.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 20, 2013)

GOT IT!

Talk about last minute save! 

Weeps - sorry to hear things are shite. Been there enough in the last six months...


----------



## weltweit (Feb 20, 2013)

sorearm 20mins or 15mins is very quick for an interview. Mine usually take an hour.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 20, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Fuck this shit. That is all.


 




Cloo said:


> GOT IT!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Cloo! I should bloody hope so after all that palaver


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2013)

Well done Cloo!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 20, 2013)

My stomach was in knots all morning just worrying about what to do if I didn't get it and whether I could summon up the fucking energy to go through that much effort again in the next decade or so.

On the practical front, I think it made a massive difference to my chances that I attended a seminar at the organisation before my first interview - obviously not a possibility with every job, but if you are going for a role at something public facing, if you can find opportunities to actually go to something they're doing or sample their services somehow, I think it makes a really good impression.

TBH, I think it also helped that the manager wasn't really a very good interviewer  - I think if it had been full on competency based, I wouldn't have got past first interview, but luckily I think she just liked me, basically. Interestingly, the other editor I met yesterday struck me as actually quite a similar personality to me.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 20, 2013)

Well played Cloo!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 20, 2013)

weltweit said:


> sorearm 20mins or 15mins is very quick for an interview. Mine usually take an hour.


 
Yeah it's the quickest I've ever had an interview for too - mine have usually been at LEAST 30 mins/45 mins. The longest was an hour and a half.  The format was quite bang-bang-bang questions and they had timetabled people at 15 minute intervals ... morons, hence it all backing up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

Well done Cloo! You must have been relieved. I do think it's unfair to put people through so much stress. 3 interviews! They should ask better questions and do it in one.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 20, 2013)

It wasn't really their fault - I think it happened because a second role opened up during the recruitment cycle, so that sort of threw everything off and they had to rethink how they were doing it as the went along. I don't think they called back anyone else a third time.

Enjoying emailing people to let them know, and I will definitely be sending as big a donation as I can reasonably manage to Resource, the Jewish employment charity who gave me lots of help.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Cloo..I read this thread and I am always hoping when people post it will be good news. I am impressed by how much effort you have put during your job hunting. You deserve to feel proud of yourself..


----------



## weltweit (Feb 20, 2013)

Cloo said:


> ....
> TBH, I think it also helped that the manager wasn't really a very good interviewer  - I think if it had been full on competency based, I wouldn't .....


 
I have had a bit of a mix of interviewers, there was a useless agency bloke who just talked up the job and never asked me a single question, there was an agency woman who gave me the best interview yet, I mean she learnt more about me than anyone else, then there was a junior HR person who asked me to talk her through my CV. That was quite hard for me but I don't think she learnt much more than she could have from just reading the CV.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2013)

Went to Job Centre today - lady said to come in next week to sign off and get the final helping of JSA, so that works out neatly.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2013)

BTW, just totted it up: 27 applications over about 9 months (though mostly in the last 7), interviews for 6 roles, and 2 further offered interviews I had to turn down. I didn't dare count as I went along.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done Cloo.


----------



## chilango (Feb 21, 2013)

Cloo said:


> BTW, just totted it up: 27 applications over about 9 months (though mostly in the last 7), interviews for 6 roles, and 2 further offered interviews I had to turn down. I didn't dare count as I went along.


 
Congrats!

My own total (I keep a count _and_ have a google map with them all listed and pinned to try and avoid wasting my time on applying at the same places) is 38 plus applications in the last year or so. 2 interviews. No offers. . Very frustrating.

I may have to go abroad again at this rate!


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 21, 2013)

Supporting statement: Just give me a fucking job ok? I don't want to do it, will probably skive off endlessly, moan like fuck to any one who'll listen and thieve anything thats not actually nailed down but... just give me the fucking job. Thanks (you bunch of cunts).


----------



## weepiper (Feb 21, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Supporting statement: Just give me a fucking job ok? I don't want to do it, will probably skive off endlessly, moan like fuck to any one who'll listen and thieve anything thats not actually nailed down but... just give me the fucking job. Thanks (you bunch of cunts).


 
I'm sick of reading 'you must be prepared to go above and beyond... immaculate attention to detail is required... highest standards of professionalism... blah blah' for minimum wage shop jobs.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 21, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I'm sick of reading 'you must be prepared to go above and beyond... immaculate attention to detail is required... highest standards of professionalism... blah blah' for minimum wage shop jobs.


Yup, it's bad enough having to endlessly re-hash my education and work history but all the extra fucking bullshit aswell  I'm too old for this shit!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 21, 2013)

14 applications since January, two interviews (for the same job), no offers (yet!)

4 more applications coming up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Cloo said:


> BTW, just totted it up: 27 applications over about 9 months (though mostly in the last 7), interviews for 6 roles, and 2 further offered interviews I had to turn down. I didn't dare count as I went along.


Fuck, I think I only applied to about 10 jobs I actually wanted in 18 months or so. The rest were autofilled online apps for jobs I had no interest in, but had to apply for to keep DWP happy.
You are clearly an organised, driven person!


----------



## MBV (Feb 21, 2013)

When is your start date Cloo? Hopefully this period beforehand will be quite relaxing.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2013)

They were quite irregular - sometimes a few weeks went by with nothing, then one week with 4 things. Only applied to one or two I didn't really want to do; I think Job Centre had me down on some secret list as 'middle class striver' so didn't hassle me to do anything beyond 3 'job hunting related' activities every week, rather than checking I was applying for stuff. Or maybe the woman actually did recognise (though she gave no exterior sign of it) my claim that there was no point in me applying for any job that wouldn't cover my childcare costs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I had to step it up when I went on the WP. Had to be actual job apps and they actually read what you put down.
Shame I couldn't be honest to get my benefits, but that's their shitty system


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2013)

dfm said:


> When is your start date Cloo? Hopefully this period beforehand will be quite relaxing.


Would that it could be, but I have to sort out childcare. The nursery can start our son whenever, but we ideally just want 2 days of nursery for our son (so he gets that experience) and to use a nanny on the other days to cover him & daughter out of school (and then have to work something out for our daughter for the other two days). It's a real brain ache! I thought we had a potential idea nanny share sorted, but found out today that I'd misunderstood my friend and she wasn't offering the days I thought she was. But I think we're going to settle our son in to the nursery next week, and basically confirm which days we want by Friday, and then there's all sorts of other shit to deal with before I start work!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2013)

I really should have mentioned this before but there is one organisation that did more to get me back to work than any other. Or rather two, if you count the NHS for referring me. All DWP and WP care about is catching you out and taking you off a list. They do fuck all to help you find work. All this bother and pressure makes people anxious and depressed and the whole situation kicks the shit out of your self-esteem. Sometimes all that is needed is a kind word and some encouragement.
Status Employment provided that:
http://base-uk.org/about/members/status-employment
These guys helped me regain some self-esteem and focus on what I needed to and it only took four or five visits to get me in the right frame of mind. I don't know if I was lucky to get it or if the service is universal, but if you're feeling blue and demotivated, it really is worth talking to them.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was very luck to have Resource - I sent them a donation this morning and dropped a card in to the office in person (it's 10 mins down the road). As a charity they genuinely gave a shit, had some really good advisors and were also giving advice at an appropriate level for more skilled/experienced workers.

Would have been much worse without them, and I'd never had dared negotiate my salary up on offer (as they very strongly advised).


----------



## xenon (Feb 21, 2013)

I've applied for at least 20 jobds this year. Such is JSA. Some I want to do, others... Less so. Had an interview last week for telesales. not my thing at all in general but it looked reasonbly interesting. area of business, phoning companies, not individuals at home. Meanwhile, the other stuff continues...


----------



## chilango (Feb 23, 2013)

2 more. Must be 40 by now..

Sort of.

One, an agency got in touch out of the blue and wanted to pass on my CV (which I'd sent them ages ago) for a post just coming up. Ok. Easily done. Not holding my breath. Been there before.

Two. A very interesting post gets advertised which is right up my street. Would mean relocating. Went to the website to DL. Application form. Website unavailable. A bit of digging gets me an alternate website, also unavailable. So, riding a wave of proactive energy (it is a really nice sounding job) I email their office. Autoreply. Nobody around to get back to till next week.
Heh.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2013)

chilango said:


> .....
> ....... Website unavailable. A bit of digging gets me an alternate website, also unavailable. So, riding a wave of proactive energy (it is a really nice sounding job) I email their office. Autoreply. Nobody around to get back to till next week.
> Heh.


 
I had similar, a job I was interested in, applied via www.reed.co.uk. When I followed up a week or so later they had given the job to someone and had not received my application at all!!!!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2013)

I have just made a decision.

I am applying mainly to jobs that are advertised by agencies.

When they receive my details there is no guarantee that they will shortlist me and pass my details onto the actual employer. Sometimes they do, often they don't.

I often see the same job advertised by a second agency. So far I have thought, I already applied for that so no action required. However now I have decided, seeing as there is no certainty that they will pass my details to the eventual employer, I am going to apply to both agencies.

If they both put me forward, and I get the job, which would be ideal, they can sort out the commission between themselves!!! sod em!


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeh sounds like a good idea weltweit
I try and find the actual job listed on the company's website whenever possible but if there on 2 agency websites then might as well do both. I've started inserting a custom Cover Letter into my C.V. when going through the DirectGov website as they just send off the C.V. most times. I've got a meet for Voluntary Work with Victims Support next week so hopefully that'll boost my C.V. a bit and keep me useful too.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 23, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Yeh sounds like a good idea weltweit
> I try and find the actual job listed on the company's website whenever possible but if there on 2 agency websites then might as well do both. I've started inserting a custom Cover Letter into my C.V. when going through the DirectGov website as they just send off the C.V. most times. I've got a meet for Voluntary Work with Victims Support next week so hopefully that'll boost my C.V. a bit and keep me useful too.


 
Yes that is ideal but I have problems, the agencies are very non specific in their ads so it is hard to even work out what industry the employer is in. That in itself is a pain because I often can't tell if it is going to be a role for me or not.


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been invited to a second round, but I have yet to know the details of the second interview. I think the first one went quite well, I managed to make both interviewers smile and nod a lot (good sign I guess) and I would really like the job, so please cross your fingers for me and hopefully this week I will ace it


----------



## xenon (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone used the website Vacancy Central? Maybe i'm being incredibly dense but I can't seem to find the llink / button to actually apply for one of their jobs. I'm registerd, CV's uploaded, answered the general questions. Where's the fucking box to put your cover letter and apply in.  This is exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for too.

http://www.vacancycentral.co.uk/j/p.../3-113663868/service-desk-engineer-cisco.html


----------



## xenon (Feb 25, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Yeh sounds like a good idea weltweit
> I try and find the actual job listed on the company's website whenever possible but if there on 2 agency websites then might as well do both. I've started inserting a custom Cover Letter into my C.V. when going through the DirectGov website as they just send off the C.V. most times. I've got a meet for Voluntary Work with Victims Support next week so hopefully that'll boost my C.V. a bit and keep me useful too.



Yeah, that is one of the worst things about the Universal Jobmatch site. It doesn't let you write a cover letter. I applied for the one I linked to up there, through the UJM site too. But it just seems amiturish not to be able to introduce yourself with a letter.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> http://www.vacancycentral.co.uk/j/p.../3-113663868/service-desk-engineer-cisco.html


 
I see a massive orange Apply Now button at top right ... do you not see that?

eta: and another one at the bottom right.

Have you adjusted your browser settings or something?


----------



## xenon (Feb 25, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I see a massive orange Apply Now button at top right ... do you not see that?
> 
> eta: and another one at the bottom right.
> 
> Have you adjusted your browser settings or something?



Nope. I get the sharing links above the job summary and the copyright information below it. 

Perhaps a screenreader thing. Blind etc... Sorry I feel like I mention that far too often. But I'm used to some sites being difficult to navigate but hwen things just literally don't appear, hard to know what's going on. If I'd thought it just an accessability thing I'd not have post about it. I'll have to ask someone to look tomorrow. 
grr.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> Nope. I get the sharing links above the job summary and the copyright information below it.


 
Hope you saw the image while it was there xenon. [blast, can't delete it!]


----------



## weltweit (Feb 26, 2013)

Have been writing custom covering letters and sending in my standard CV for jobs to agencies.

Just had a long chat with a helpful agent who tells me they don't read the covering letters as they get literally thousands of CVs every week. And the covering letter never gets through to the employer anyhow.

Does anyone persist with covering letters when applying through agencies?

Anyhow, now I need custom CV depending on the role I am applying for.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2013)

Agencies usually asked me for covering letters, but maybe it's different with publishing employment agencies, as employers are more likely to be interested in how an applicant might express themselves in that format. Nonetheless, I had a policy of keeping them as short as possible - a taster to get them interested in the CV - and that seemed to be quite effective, and it also prevents you from hanging yourself by your own petard with repetitive or poorly expressed phrases.


----------



## toggle (Feb 26, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Have been writing custom covering letters and sending in my standard CV for jobs to agencies.
> 
> Just had a long chat with a helpful agent who tells me they don't read the covering letters as they get literally thousands of CVs every week. And the covering letter never gets through to the employer anyhow.
> 
> ...


 
I did a short course with a grad recruitment agency. they told me to write one. gave me a format for them. examples of reasonable or bad ones.

they won't get you onto the shortlist, but a shit one will keep you off it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 26, 2013)

Covering letter, like "personal statement", is at best a summary of your CV as it pertains to the job. A one paragraph job at most and not something to agonise over, particularly as it may or may not get passed on at all (no agents I've ever heard from have ever said anything about cover letters, whereas they have about tailoring CVs). "I am a <wherever you are>-based <basic job description you want> with X years' experience in <your industry> including <the time when I did something similar to this job> which got <some plaudit>".


----------



## Garek (Feb 27, 2013)

I am trying to find a new job. I have fallen at the first hurdle; "Work out what kind of jobs you might be interested in". 

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 27, 2013)

i always do a covering letter, where i basically highlight the bits of my cv most relevant to the job.

i had not actually thought about the fact that the agency might not pass it on to the employer. i might have to think about doing a bit more cv tailoring than i do currently (although tbh i am applying for jobs in a fairly limited range so my cv content doesn't need changing, but perhaps i could rearrange to put the most relevant bits at the top?) hmmm.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> I am trying to find a new job. I have fallen at the first hurdle; "Work out what kind of jobs you might be interested in".
> I have absolutely no idea.


Do you have any work experience?
Do you have any qualifications?
Do you like working with people?
Do you have salary requirements?
etc


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i always do a covering letter, where i basically highlight the bits of my cv most relevant to the job.


 
I have always done them, but they do take time and if no one is actually reading them I might think again. I will definately make a couple of custom CVs for the two sorts of roles I am looking at.



Sapphireblue said:


> i had not actually thought about the fact that the agency might not pass it on to the employer. i might have to think about doing a bit more cv tailoring than i do currently (although tbh i am applying for jobs in a fairly limited range so my cv content doesn't need changing, but perhaps i could rearrange to put the most relevant bits at the top?) hmmm.


----------



## Thora (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking for a better paid job at the moment, but it seems everything I see if fixed term!  So frustrating.  Have seen a job I would love to do, better paid than my current one but it would be stupid to give up a permanent job for a 1 year contract.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> ooh I got a call-back already  but I don't think I want the job though. hmm. well, that was a nice surprise anyway and yes, I'll still do the interview.


 
looks like I'll be taking this job. It turned out to be a lot better than I thought. I still have to do an observational interview, but assuming that goes well it really seems like they want to offer me the job. 
so funny...I think that was the first one I applied to BUT I am in no way gloating because not a single one of the other applications I sent out received any interest. I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 28, 2013)

Well every single one of my potential clients has either fallen through or turned out to be the sort of client that families tell their children at night about to scare them into being good (and thus got dumped like a hot coal). 

Also found out that someone who has been trying to give my mum work for years has given in and started offering the same services.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Well every single one of my potential clients has either fallen through or turned out to be the sort of client that families tell their children at night about to scare them into being good (and thus got dumped like a hot coal).


If you are talking about web site customers, they can be a pain. I worked out that for many of my customers they had a lead time of a year. What I mean is I would persuade them I could do the work they needed and it would be a year until they actually raised a purchase order to actually do the work. And then there was no guarantee that two or three would not come live at the same time, each claiming their work was urgent and had to be done immediately!


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> If you are talking about web site customers, they can be a pain. I worked out that for many of my customers they had a lead time of a year. What I mean is I would persuade them I could do the work they needed and it would be a year until they actually raised a purchase order to actually do the work. And then there was no guarantee that two or three would not come live at the same time, each claiming their work was urgent and had to be done immediately!


Well one guy is pretty much out the window anyway - he keeps banging on about putting pictures in a table that doesn't look like a table, and how else do you get pictures on a website in a grid than by hard coding them into the page in ...you guessed it... a table. 

He also wants to be able to much about with the site while we are developing it, and has decided that he wants to do all the pages himself despite being stuck so far in the dark ages that frames would seem like a fresh and modern invention to him. 

Then he started with the insulting emails repeatedly asking the same questions about really basic stuff ('but you can put the pictures in sub albums' etc for the third or fourth time, trying to halve the initial rate (his 'deposit' as he wouldn't want to 'loose out' by paying 40% up front - could he pay just 20% until the proofs were done?). Anyway I figured we would never get the last payment out of him anyway as he's a nob so reckon he is getting boyed off.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> .........
> Anyway I figured we would never get the last payment out of him anyway as he's a nob so reckon he is getting boyed off.


That is one reason why I usually hosted my client's sites for them on my own virtual server. Then if they didn't pay I could make the site dissapear from the internet.

If you aren't going to host their sites it might be wise to keep all the passwords to their hosting and domains etc to yourself until you have been paid.


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2013)

Another rejection today.



Which, to be frank, is an improvement on the usual never hearing from them again after applying.

Applications 41 and 42 are sat on my laptop waiting to be filled in though.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 28, 2013)

chilango said:


> Another rejection today.


I had another where I rang to ask the status of the job and they said, people are interviewing for it right now.
So yet again, too late!

I am onto application 19 now... so far since Jan.

eta: application 19 was still born, the job had already gone!


----------



## sorearm (Mar 2, 2013)

meh, didn't get the job I went for interview last week - got a standard email rejection. FFS.

... feeling quite down but 3 jobs were posted on the internet (at least in manchester!) that I've applied for - standard CV and covering letter online, although they ask for hard copies to be sent to a london address, how quaint!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> looks like I'll be taking this job. It turned out to be a lot better than I thought. I still have to do an observational interview, but assuming that goes well it really seems like they want to offer me the job.
> so funny...I think that was the first one I applied to BUT I am in no way gloating because not a single one of the other applications I sent out received any interest. I just got lucky I guess.


 

Can't believe that I still don't know. The observational interview went really well, and I really loved doing it, and they sad i did an excellent job.They can't officially hire me until they call my references and do a background check.
It's just crazy that this job is scheduled to start this Friday, involves me moving and quitting my other p/t job(s) and commitments and renting out my studio and my bedroom... if they had any idea of the chaos this has unleashed in my life, I don't know..it's just nuts.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2013)

...and they haven't emailed me the background check form to fill out...will it seem very pushy if I remind them? I'm biting my nails off here.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> ...and they haven't emailed me the background check form to fill out...will it seem very pushy if I remind them? I'm biting my nails off here.


 
well, I couldn't take it anymore so I sent them an email... well, it was worded v. politely. At least this way I'll know if they've just dropped me or something


----------



## weltweit (Mar 4, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, I couldn't take it anymore so I sent them an email... well, it was worded v. politely. At least this way I'll know if they've just dropped me or something


Hope it works out for you. Pain that they have left things to the last minute, I guess they don't know what it entails for you.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2013)

Success!!! 

Ok, so she emailed me back with the background form and said to expect an offer letter welcoming me to the program in the next few days! Woohoo!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 5, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Hope it works out for you. Pain that they have left things to the last minute, I guess they don't know what it entails for you.


 
yeah, but it's not really their fault. the problem is me living too far away to be able to schedule meetings there easily. I basically had one day every two weeks I could actually get there, and the first meeting was scheduled during what turned out to be a blizzard.

and, no, they don't really know what it entailed on my part...and now on top of everything my  car seems to be dying and I'm very broke waiting for payments from different things. 

it's just been a shitshow basically, but sometimes that's how it is. 

Happy I got the job though!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

soooooo
in the middle of (read start!) of a job app that needs to be in on friday

stuck on a couple of bits of guff and wondered if anyone could deguff them please?



> Ability to establish and maintain effective project and programme management systems; an understanding of project management techniques and sound analytical abilities


 
thanks


----------



## chilango (Mar 5, 2013)

Another rejection today.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 5, 2013)

ddraig said:


> soooooo
> in the middle of (read start!) of a job app that needs to be in on friday
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does not look too convoluted.

I would say emphasise that you have "project management skills and experience" mentioning any software like microsoft project if you have used it and also somehow, perhaps in a seperate sentence that you can evidence that you have "analytic abilities".


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

i don't tho, hate that bollocks usually


----------



## weltweit (Mar 5, 2013)

I am persevering with covering letters, even to agents.
I have gotten quite quick at them now so no big deal to write one for each application.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2013)

It doesn't help that every job I see that I appear qualified and experienced for makes me think that I'd be dreading going to it within two weeks.

Even the ones more on the 3D side seem to mean "come help us rip money off parents' iTunes accounts" or "work on cloning a successful game that was shit to begin with".

Plus the salaries are shit. Even for ones listing a dozen complex required skills, frameworks and methodologies and wanting you to be "flexible" i.e. work all hours to make up for poor planning. Though even a shit salary would do me at the moment.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 5, 2013)

How honest should I be with recruitment agents? What approach does everyone else take?

In particular, how to answer "have you got any other interviews/responses waiting". Presumably they won't bother to send me anything if they know the answer to this one is yes?

Also "how long have you been looking"; is telling the truth (over six months) a mistake here too?


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2013)

I was always honest with them - the more people they have, the more likely they might land someone in a role. I don't think they'll not send you in for stuff if you tell them that you have stuff pending. In fact, it might just be to help them big you up and maybe even bump up your salary if they can make it sound to potential employers that you are in demand.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 7, 2013)

job came up locally that I could easily do and have experience and a skill set appropriate for ... applied for a similar job at this place in november (didn't even get an email rejection/acknowledgement, fuckers).  CV and covering letter emailed off today.

Another job has come up locally that has a closing date in a couple of weeks, going to complete the application form over the weekend and email off on monday


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2013)

Another one sent off. Perfect match for skills/experience/quals etc. What's the betting I never hear anything?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

finalising an app today
it is for a 2yr secondment and they've asked for a CV and covering letter which sets out how you meet the essential and if relevant the desireable characteristics in the JD

so i've had to do a CV for the first time in years and kept it to 2 sides
my 'answers' to the JD bit takes up 3-4 pages maybe 5 with the covering letter

is this too long? and would you answer the JD characteristics point by point and put them in like a normal application form or should you do more or a shorter narrative style with a couple of examples?
thanks


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2013)

Edinburgh Bicycle are advertising for mechanics and shop staff. This would be pretty much my ideal job - it's a worker's co-op, ten minutes away by bike and with my CV I should hope I'm pretty much guaranteed an interview. Oh God oh God. I don't even know what hours they want to fill but it says full and part time positions available so I've sent a CV with a covering letter saying please consider me for anything part-time.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

cool, all the best!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

Good luck weeps!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 8, 2013)

I put in for two jobs last week both of which i'd pretty much taken for granted i'd get an interview... heard nothing yet... i keep checking my e-mail like some sort of obsessive and feeling bummed out every time because i havn't heard anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

Just managed to fail my first major test in my job  
Hope this doesn't mean a premature return to this thread


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2013)

Have seen a job I really want, with a speech and language therapy team - part time and they say it can be flexible around school hours/term times.  I more than meet all the essential specs and most of the desirable ones too.  But, it isn't with the council, and I was holding on to my council job for the maternity leave...


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Just managed to fail my first major test in my job
> Hope this doesn't mean a premature return to this thread


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 8, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I put in for two jobs last week both of which i'd pretty much taken for granted i'd get an interview... heard nothing yet... i keep checking my e-mail like some sort of obsessive and feeling bummed out every time because i havn't heard anything.


 
Pick up the phone, call them, if you don't know what to ask for just say you are calling to confirm that they received your application. If they say they have it, ask them for feedback.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> finalising an app today
> it is for a 2yr secondment and they've asked for a CV and covering letter which sets out how you meet the essential and if relevant the desireable characteristics in the JD
> 
> so i've had to do a CV for the first time in years and kept it to 2 sides
> ...


 
ddraig, I think a 4-5 page covering letter could be way way too long.
Just how many "charachteristics" are listed in the spec?

I think both your CV and your covering letter should answer the questions i.e. you should tailor your CV for the job. Also is your contact an agency or is it the employer. If it is an agency then they may not even pass your covering letter on to the employer.

I don't know if I am right, but I am treating covering letter and CVs as tools to get an interview, not more than that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

Thora said:


> Oh no, what happened?


Some teachers did not get the PowerPoint files that allowed them to conduct their lessons today. Luckily, I had forwarded everything to my assistant so no one couldn't do their lessons, but there was panic and nerves that we could have done without, as OFSTED are here. I can't be there today, so I shall get the blame whether it's my fault or not. I don't know if the debacle was cos I didn't send the right files or if the teachers did not read their emails properly!
It's shit sitting here 200 miles away, stressing over something I no longer have any control over.
Maybe I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

thankyou weltweit
the covering letter is half a page (just the same as the email being sent with the 2 attachments)
the CV is 2 pages
the characteristics bit is 3 pages, there are 9 essential characteristics and 3 desirable and i've not done more than a couple of paragraphs for each.

i appreciate what you are saying and the CV has been tailored a bit, especially with the last couple of roles.
it is nearly done now, just final checks.
the contact is the employer and no one applied last time, including me  so hopefully it will just be me this time


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2013)

A couple of paragraphs sounds like quite a lot for each to me - I think I tend to write a few lines for each, eg. "I have skills in doing xxx when I worked at xxx doing xxx with the outcome xxx" or whatever.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

ta, it is wordy and it should be shorter but i don't have much direct experience for some of it as my position is a bit lowly and i haven't had many chances to work on more interesting stuff so have had to big up other things and waffle a bit


----------



## weltweit (Mar 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ....
> the contact is the employer and no one applied last time, including me  so hopefully it will just be me this time


That sounds very positive, hopefully you will have their full attention!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2013)

So I now have an interview at 11am tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

ace! they want you in their co op!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2013)

He certainly seems interested. It's only temporary til September just now but he said there may be an option to extend or become permanent. I'm now crapping myself


----------



## nagapie (Mar 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Some teachers did not get the PowerPoint files that allowed them to conduct their lessons today.


 
Why are you creating Powerpoints for teachers' ofsted lessons? I wouldn't worry about it anyway, you're still very new and no one actually couldn't do their lesson. And if you'd emailed them anyway, why would you be in trouble?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2013)

I dunno! I was freaking out massively earlier cos I wasn't there and couldn't see what was going on. Got an email this afternoon saying everything went well despite the early shaky start, so I was probably freaking out over nothing. 
I just didn't want to have added to the frayed nerves and near breakdowns that these things tend to cause!

Sorry, rather insensitive me to be talking about this on a job search thread. I'll shut up now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2013)

Just realised I disappeared off this thread for a few weeks...

Update from here

Of the week with the 3 interviews -

a 'no thanks' for the one that seemed the closest match to what I've done in the past.  I couldn't face ringing up for 'feedback'

the one where I was advised to apply for a second post that had arisen I have applied for, and have an interview on Monday, and I expect I will be a creditable 'runner up' again.

the third one has got as far as a provisional offer (subject to references and medical and stuff - since the medical but is ATOS they will probably fail me, and references might be difficult, since my 2010-1 employer will only confirm dates, and my 2002-10 employer made pretty much anyone I knew redundant shortly after they turfed me out) - it's central London though (the vacancy was for a variety of London offices) so I'll end up spending about 4 hours a day and 1/3 of my pay commuting, as I doubt very much I'll be able to sell the flat here at all quickly.  Blargh.

Maybe I should give up on this part of the world and concentrate on selling up sooner rather than later.  The idea of being a tenant again and having to deal with letting agents makes me  not to mention 

Another application in last week, and another to do this weekend, and one or two more to think about.

I gave up part way through one online application this week, as they wanted me to give an example of an 'achievement' at work that I was 'proud of' and I really couldn't think of anything.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 8, 2013)

weepiper said:


> He certainly seems interested. It's only temporary til September just now but he said there may be an option to extend or become permanent. I'm now crapping myself


 
You've got the skills missus, you can do it!  Good luck.  x


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Pick up the phone, call them, if you don't know what to ask for just say you are calling to confirm that they received your application. If they say they have it, ask them for feedback.


I found out that i've got an interview...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2013)

(((Puddy_Tat)))


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2013)

I got the job


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! Fantastic news!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant - really hope this has long-term prospects, as it sounds ideal.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

woot! ace news


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I got the job


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 9, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I got the job


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats, Weepiper!


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 10, 2013)

two interviews in one day tomorrow - both for library jobs


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2013)

good luck
you might get to choose which one you'll take!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone have any tips or tricks for a telephone interview?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

Wear a suit, even if they can't see you


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2013)

Try not to smoke or drink coffee at the same time. Or, if you do, put the phone on mute before puffing or taking a sip.

(Remember to take it off mute afterwards, though - this has got me in teleconferences before.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Anyone have any tips or tricks for a telephone interview?


 
I'm not convinced about the wearing a suit thing, but would suggest :

be somewhere you're sat up straight, not on the sofa

may be worth being at a desk / table so you can have a copy of the CV / your application letter in front of you (might give a prompt if you have brain freeze)

if you have another phone, switch it to silent

likewise (and hopefully stating the bleeding obvious) switch telly / radio off


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm not convinced about the wearing a suit thing, but would suggest :
> 
> be somewhere you're sat up straight, not on the sofa
> 
> ...



I did a phone interview naked (except for a towel) once. I got the job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2013)

chilango said:


> I did a phone interview naked (except for a towel) once. I got the job.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.
I might wear a suit, certainly I will be washed & shaved, I always feel more professional.
Not allowed to smoke inside, no coffee - I agree (slurp).
I plan to be at my computer desk with the relevant CV and letter open in front of me.
Other phone off, I would not have thought of this, good idea.
I think I will ask them to call me on my mobile, the landline is a little bit quiet.

I suppose because I can't see them, there may be a couple of people on a speaker phone, I should give them a moment before answering anything to be sure they have finished speaking.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2013)

Just been blown out for two jobs where I thought I had good chances.

1) they felt 2 others had more suitable backgrounds than me.
2) I don't have enough experience of two specific industries.

Both rejections came through within 5 minutes of each other!

Well pissed off here now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2013)

At least they actually bothered to send rejections.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> At least they actually bothered to send rejections.


There is that, though I do keep a level of contact as the process goes on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

the worst rejection is one saying you have been randomly deselected


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> the worst rejection is one saying you have been randomly deselected


 
that sounds kinda shite

as is trying to apply for something online then finding they have closed applications before the closing date.

having said that, I got one rejection by e-mail within seconds once - must have been some sort of software scanning CVs looking for buzzwords which I didn't have.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> the worst rejection is one saying you have been randomly deselected


How does that work?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

They decide they have too many applications to sift through and randomly pick some that they won't even bother looking it. But why bother send a reply if that's the case?
I would rather hear nothing than get an email saying that they couldn't be bothered to look at my application


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They decide they have too many applications to sift through and randomly pick some that they won't even bother looking it. But why bother send a reply if that's the case?
> I would rather hear nothing than get an email saying that they couldn't be bothered to look at my application


Quite right, a random deselection would piss me off no end.
It is enough that they deselect me for silly reasons, hate hate ...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2013)

Another application using one of the jobs databases - did not get through to the employer, despite the website confirming on it's web page and by email that the application was sent. I confirm receipt of all of these now, usually by phone, but it still pisses me off, I wonder how many job hunters don't realise that many of their applications are simply not getting through!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got a call back from an agency less than one minute after sending my cv off online. 

the odd thing is it sounds like it’s the exact same job as one I applied for a few weeks ago from diff jobs website where it was direct with the employer rather than an agency (and never heard back)?!


----------



## sorearm (Mar 13, 2013)

Was called up by an agency yesterday - but it was one of the jobs that I'd already spotted online and have applied for.

Completed job application for another scientist post (although looking at the job description they would go for someone with a PhD ... just 'cos it's in the 'desired' section), going to email that off just now.

There are another couple of scientist posts in liverpool I can apply for... have the applications forms and bumph.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> .... the odd thing is it sounds like it’s the exact same job as one I applied for a few weeks ago from diff jobs website where it was direct with the employer rather than an agency (and never heard back)?!


 
Yes, I was not put forward by an agency for a role, I have now seen it advertised by another agency, I think I am going to apply again and see if I am luckier this time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2013)

Monday's interview went OK but I'm faintly in limbo, I'm apparently a (close) second choice, and first choice wanted a couple of days to think about it.  I guess it's unusual for employers to be upfront in such circumstances.

Applied for something else and got a rejection e-mail within an hour - although the job description was so damn vague, I had little idea what the job actually was.  Whatever it was, it clearly wasn't for me.  And I wasn't all that keen on relocating there...

Seen something else local on pretty good money which is quite a tangent from what I've done in the past, but it's kinda specialised and sounds like they might be happy with transferrable skills (sure it's a re-advert - vaguely noticed it a few months ago and think the person specification was a bit tighter then...) - might be worth an e-mail.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just looking on Monster.  If I wanted a computers job I'd be laughing.


----------



## chilango (Mar 14, 2013)

Agency rang. They're putting me forward for some temp post. Good luck to 'em. The last agency trying that soon gave up and lost interest.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone use fish for jobs? http://www.fish4.co.uk/
Are they any good?


----------



## sorearm (Mar 14, 2013)

Agency callled and left a message, looked on agency website and saw a job for a technician in liverpool, have applied online


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2013)

I keep on being too late.
I send my application in, call to confirm receipt to be told the role is already at final interview!


----------



## toggle (Mar 17, 2013)

emailed in an application to work for the uni I'm studying at, marking undergrad scripts for one of the uni's fluff courses. it's a cut down to the bone DofE award for students. they do a few days community service, play some sporty, write some bollocks about what they learnt and then get an award. last time i wrote some of this shite. I got nearly 90% on it. reckon they can probably teach me to mark it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 17, 2013)

got a fucking contract

Although, when I was mentioning this to a friend this evening, I realised that what it actually boils down to is "I am now owed money by somebody that I wasn't before, and have the promise of being owed even more money if I do some work for them".


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2013)

First day of new technique, "call them on seeing the ad and qualify it", contacted 5 agencies today, in running possibly for three jobs. Time will tell.


----------



## toggle (Mar 19, 2013)

Shortlisted.

Interview/assessment at 11am tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2013)

cool, good luck!
i have an interview not long after that tomorrow, getting stressed and feel sick!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 19, 2013)

I got a job! I'm very chuffed and very relieved... i've been scrabbling around doing odds and sods since i lost my last one so to have a regular income and hours is a massive weight off my mind. I thought i'd fucked up the interview as  well. Best of luck to you all... this thread has been a great help, so thank you.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2013)

yay


----------



## Cloo (Mar 19, 2013)

Best of luck, Jake. 

Just had my first day, and it's looking good.


----------



## chilango (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, I've landed an interview next week. It's far away, it's an overnight trip and should I get the post it would mean relocating and my partner giving up her job. Also not 100% convinced by the vibes the detail of the interview gives off. So I guess the pressure's on them to convince me. Heh heh.


----------



## chilango (Mar 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> Well, I've landed an interview next week. It's far away, it's an overnight trip and should I get the post it would mean relocating and my partner giving up her job. Also not 100% convinced by the vibes the detail of the interview gives off. So I guess the pressure's on them to convince me. Heh heh.


 

Fingers crossed another interview next week too, again relocating, but getting better vibes.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> cool, good luck!
> i have an interview not long after that tomorrow, getting stressed and feel sick!


  GOT! subject to refs
fucking hell, in shock and nearly cried at my desk 
woohoo!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> GOT! subject to refs
> fucking hell, in shock and nearly cried at my desk
> woohoo!


 


well done


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2013)

cheers!
was on the toilet when they rang too


----------



## weepiper (Mar 21, 2013)

yay well done ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2013)

thankyou
got to smarten up and be nice to people now! 
eek


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2013)

Typed a longer post but scrapped it.

Suffice to say: I hate application forms!!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh dear... there appears to be some problem with my references and now i won't hear till Tuesday if i have this job after all... fuck fuck fuckity fuck


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2013)

hope it is just a delay and not a 'problem'
good luck


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2013)

Yesterday I found an ad from a company I would really like to work for. I am not absolutely ideal for the job but I wrote a persuasive covering letter and custom CV. Today I tried to apply, as instructed, on their site. "This job has expired" it said! But I only saw the advert on Thursday and it is still up. Am now fuming!!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 26, 2013)

ddraig said:


> hope it is just a delay and not a 'problem'
> good luck


Well, it was a 'problem' but they're still going to give me a job but with a shorter probationary period, keep a closer eye on me blah blah blah... so, having stressed me all weekend i now feel no loyalty to my new employers and i'm already applying for jobs elsewhere. Start as you mean to go on...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2013)

Saw someone from an agency yesterday, they said it looked as if I was trying to fit my CV details onto two pages, I said I was as I thought that was what was expected. He said the last few positions he had placed the candidates had three page CVs.


----------



## chilango (Mar 27, 2013)

Just waiting.


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2013)

chilango said:


> Just waiting.


 
...still waiting.

Which is tantamount to a "no".

"Yeses" tend  to be pretty quick in getting back to you.



It's looking like another recruitment season will pass me by.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...still waiting.
> 
> Which is tantamount to a "no".


You could phone them and ask for feedback.


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2013)

weltweit said:


> You could phone them and ask for feedback.



I've emailed them.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 29, 2013)

Right.  I need to write a CV, mine is so far out of date it's not even worth using as a template.  Any tips and tricks anyone?

Calabri ok?  I was thinking, section 1, overview of skills and experience, section 2 recentish work experience.  Will that do?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2013)

8115 said:


> ..... Calabri ok? I was thinking, section 1, overview of skills and experience, section 2 recentish work experience. Will that do?


 
I use Calibri atm... You could have overview, work experience, education.

I was told by an agent that you don't absolutely have to stick to 2 pages anymore, also that they are only really interested in your experience in the last 10 years.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2013)

...still waiting. And it's the Easter holiday.

Oh well.

Wouldn't mind if they just said. "No". Or even "Hang on, we don't know yet/there's a complication".

But to just ignore me?

It's not even as if (in this particular case) there were a tonne of strong(er) applicants. They were pretty clear that I was their "first choice".

I suspect they don't want pay me what I asked for (which was perfectly reasonable mind), in which case just tell me/make me a lower offer!

Grrrr.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...still waiting. And it's the Easter holiday.


 
Relax chilango, you aren't going to get any feedback now until Tuesday, best to make the most of the long weekend.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Relax chilango, you aren't going to get any feedback now until Tuesday, best to make the most of the long weekend.



Yeah. I know. 

It's not even feedback I need. I was the only candidate there.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2013)

chilango said:


> It's not even feedback I need. I was the only candidate there.


Oh, right, well unless you really scared them with the salary, it should be yours.

I have to wait all the way till next friday for my next step forward on the jobs front.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Oh, right, well unless you really scared them with the salary, it should be yours.
> 
> I have to wait all the way till next friday for my next step forward on the jobs front.



You'd think.

There are complications, but in a positive sense. Can't go in to many details as its pretty much a one off post, but it really seemed like just a formality and they were adamant they'd get back to me in a day or two.

Oh well.

Wouldn't mind so much if a) it was local and b) there were other vacancies around at the minute I could be applying for...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2013)

chilango how long has it been since the last interview?


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> chilango how long has it been since the last interview?



 This one was Monday. Haven't had another since December I think.

I cancelled the other one  as we really couldn't afford to relocate on the salary on offer.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2013)

chilango said:


> This one was Monday.


 
So they had tues, wed & thur to get back to you. Do you think there might be another candidate they wanted to check with perhaps another interview?



chilango said:


> I cancelled the other one as we really couldn't afford to relocate on the salary on offer.


 
It is hard to find the right mix of job salary and location. I can't relocate so I am stuck to looking within commuting distance of here. That has definately made it harder for me.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> So they had tues, wed & thur to get back to you. Do you think there might be another candidate they wanted to check with perhaps another interview?



That's not the impression I got. But there could be financial pressure to look at other candidates.





weltweit said:


> It is hard to find the right mix of job salary and location. I can't relocate so I am stuck to looking within commuting distance of here. That has definately made it harder for me.



Yep. Luckily my partner has a decent job, so we can cope on just one income for the moment. Can't go on indefinitely though...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2013)

Happenned again.
Why do people withhold their numbers, how can I call them back now?


----------



## chilango (Apr 10, 2013)

...well they finally answered my emails. But with such a non-committal of a reply.  

Worse than outright rejection I get vague evasion.

Oh well.

*shrugs shoulders, moves on*

Nothing to apply for at the moment. Back to waiting.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2013)

failed yet another interview for something fairly routine admin last week.

think I failed on the "scenario is that you have this, this, this and this happening - how do you deal with it?" question - I said it was a question of prioritising, but exactly what I'd prioritise would depend on the procedures there, e.g. some places I've worked you'd never leave a phone ringing even if that meant interrupting a face-to-face customer, other places vice versa.

is there any advice out there on the right sort of happy corporate drone sort of BS that interviewers want to hear these days?

i don't want to sound too conceited / consescending, but it's not at all that uncommon to encounter people doing jobs who pretty clearly don't really know what the heck they are doing and don't give a shit, and in some cases they even seem to take some sort of pride in not really knowing what they are doing and not giving a shit - how the hell do those people get jobs?


----------



## chilango (Apr 15, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...well they finally answered my emails. But with such a non-committal of a reply.
> 
> Worse than outright rejection I get vague evasion.
> 
> ...



Eventually got a clear rejection.

Although one that had clearly been c&p ed from another email as it contained details that had nothing to do with me.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 15, 2013)

chilango said:


> Eventually got a clear rejection.
> 
> Although one that had clearly been c&p ed from another email as it contained details that had nothing to do with me.


Bad luck mate, next one WILL be better!!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 16, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> failed yet another interview for something fairly routine admin last week.
> 
> think I failed on the "scenario is that you have this, this, this and this happening - how do you deal with it?" question - I said it was a question of prioritising, but exactly what I'd prioritise would depend on the procedures there, e.g. some places I've worked you'd never leave a phone ringing even if that meant interrupting a face-to-face customer, other places vice versa.
> 
> ...


 
that sounds like a pretty good answer to me!

maybe you sounded too intelligent and got refused on the basis that you were too good for the role and it would only be a matter of time before you got bored and moved on?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2013)

Had a slightly dissapointing interview, the interviewer was thoughtful and prepared which was much better than an atrocious previous interview in which the interviewer basically talked for an hour and three quarters pausing only to ask four questions. But I did not come through sure of a place in the next stage. Dissapointing.

Anyhow it is interesting the different styles of interviewer I am now coming across, some are quite methodical getting quite a lot out of me, others just ask me to go through my CV, others ask clever questions that make me think and some just love the sound of their own voices a little too much!


----------



## sorearm (Apr 16, 2013)

Job has come up in my old work place - although it would be working for a different section, the funding is completely separate from my previous employers but its still NHS.  It would be interacting and working with previous colleagues (good) and with previous bosses/management (bad), but it would only be for a year or two until I moved on.

Fingers crosses, it's been re-advertised as they obviously couldn't fill it last time although the job description has been changed since last time, more has been added and its at a higher pay grade. I'm more than capable of doing this as I have the combination of skills that are probably quite short in this field - at least I'll have a greater chance of interview than the tens of other jobs I've been applying for... wish me luck! Closing date is this week and I've just completed the online forms and blurb ....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 16, 2013)

Came across a vacancy where there will be an initial interview, aptitude tests, and a group exercise of some sort with a presentation. Not come across such an in depth process since I graduated.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2013)

Got another "sorry we can't put you forward as you are overqualified" today.

Pisses me off and in my recent experience once they have decided I am overqualified nothing will change their minds! bstards!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## chilango (Apr 29, 2013)

Well another 4 applications sent off. Including a couple of non-teaching ones.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2013)

Today's job hunting task involves a covering letter to "Chris X"

How the  do you start a formal letter to a Chris that could be of either gender?

I'm thinking

Company​for attn Chris X​​Dear Sir / Madam​ 
Any better ideas?


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm thinking
> 
> Company​for attn Chris X​​Dear Sir / Madam​
> Any better ideas?


 
Dear Chris X,

I write attaching my CV to apply for the position of xyz as adverised in abc ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Dear Chris X,
> 
> I write attaching my CV to apply for the position of xyz as adverised in abc ...


 
that just feels too informal.

maybe i'm old fashioned about these things...


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that just feels too informal.
> 
> maybe i'm old fashioned about these things...


 
I think Dear Chris, would be too informal but Dear Chris X, would be fine for me.
I often address job application letters that way.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

I only use Dear Sir / Madam, when I have no idea who the letter will be received by.


----------



## toggle (May 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I think Dear Chris, would be too informal but Dear Chris X, would be fine for me.
> I often address job application letters that way.


I was told by someone who assists small businesses in graduate recruitment that Dear Chris was absolutely fine. it still wouldn't feel right to me though


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

toggle said:


> I was told by someone who assists small businesses in graduate recruitment that Dear Chris was absolutely fine. it still wouldn't feel right to me though


tbh while I do spend a moment or two considering how to address my covering letters, I do think it is the content that matters. I wouldn't worry too much if you used Dear Chris or Dear Chris X, I would just make sure that the rest of the letter rocks!


----------



## scifisam (May 8, 2013)

Applied for a stupid council job I have no hope of getting. Bloody long application form that can't be transfered to apps elsewhere. Grr.

I'm also on the govt jobmatch thing. So far they've suggested I apply to be a senior lecturer in midwifery and an office apprentice in Staines only available for under-25s.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2013)

toggle said:


> I was told by someone who assists small businesses in graduate recruitment that Dear Chris was absolutely fine. it still wouldn't feel right to me though


 


weltweit said:


> tbh while I do spend a moment or two considering how to address my covering letters, I do think it is the content that matters. I wouldn't worry too much if you used Dear Chris or Dear Chris X, I would just make sure that the rest of the letter rocks!


 
thanks - I'll go with "Dear Chris X" and hope for the best.



scifisam said:


> I'm also on the govt jobmatch thing. So far they've suggested I apply to be a senior lecturer in midwifery and an office apprentice in Staines only available for under-25s.


----------



## sorearm (May 9, 2013)

Bit of a glimmer in the dark, applied for a technicians post a couple of weeks ago, totally forgot about it - it's not great but better than nowt, part-time and less than a year (9 months) to cover maternity leave. I've been asked to interview next week and they need to fill the position quick so want to know if candidates can start sooner rather than later (yes in my case!)

Also received and email for an interview for a job I really would like, in my old place of work (same organisation and department but different section), would be working with people I have done in the past.  I've re-trained for this sort of job and I have all the experience, qualifications and aptitude   Interview scheduled in a couple of weeks - this post has been re-advertised and the job description slightly re-jigged.   

... fingers crossed!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2013)

I got a job today after being unemployed for about a month. I don't feel very happy about it. It is a contact centre for a local council. My job is to listen to people complaining about their bins. I don't want to work in a contact centre again. But I don't want to be unemployed either. 

What are some real skills you can learn to get into better jobs? I have a load of money saved up so I could potentially afford to do some courses or something. 

I have talked for years and years about doing CELTA and going abroad but I don't think it will happen. I have put the money aside for it and everything but I am a bit cowardly. I want to leave here and do something better than answering the phone. I feel a bit doomed to fate. 

*sigh*


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 9, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I got a job today after being unemployed for about a month. I don't feel very happy about it. It is a contact centre for a local council. My job is to listen to people complaining about their bins. I don't want to work in a contact centre again. But I don't want to be unemployed either.
> 
> What are some real skills you can learn to get into better jobs? I have a load of money saved up so I could potentially afford to do some courses or something.
> 
> ...


I can assure you with total honesty that a number of my friends [in dreary jobs & unhappy London lives] have thanked their stars for gumption-ing up & taking the terrifying step into Celta - in truth I should do it myself also. Budapest International House seems to be the cheapest [and no, I'm not paid to recommend, it's just my friends' experience when they sought the cheapest option out]. Anyway, whatever you choose to do, v good luck.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2013)

More closing dates have come and gone. Nothing. 

Nothing to apply for at the moment either.

*shrugs and sighs*


----------



## sorearm (May 10, 2013)

chilango said:


> More closing dates have come and gone. Nothing.
> 
> Nothing to apply for at the moment either.
> 
> *shrugs and sighs*


 
hope things go OK for you next week ...


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2013)

sorearm next week?


----------



## sorearm (May 10, 2013)

chilango said:


> sorearm next week?


 
oh just meant hope you have more luck on the job hunting front next week - I tend to look at time as week-to-week, this week I will be doing X, applying for Y jobs etc etc.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2013)

sorearm said:


> oh just meant hope you have more luck on the job hunting front next week - I tend to look at time as week-to-week, this week I will be doing X, applying for Y jobs etc etc.



Oh. Thanks!



Though, frankly, I'm on the verge of giving up.


----------



## Looby (May 12, 2013)

I've found a job I really want. I want it so much I want to vomit I'm that excited.

I suspect there will be several people in my region that I know that'll also be applying and it's for a trade union. 

The issue I have is, there are two roles one of which is a trainee role.

Now, I don't think I have quite enough experience for the higher salaried position but the description for the trainee job indicates I may be taught stuff I already know and can do. 

My husband thinks I should do an application for both jobs as whilst I would love the higher post (and the 10-12k payrise!) I would be chuffed to bits with the trainee role and it's a slight cash increase for me.

I'm happy to apply for both but is this frowned upon? 
Does it look like I don't have confidence in my experience or the self awareness to judge where my experience and knowledge is pitched? 

Or will it look like I really want the job and am happy to launch straight in or to get experience and training first.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 12, 2013)

Plenty of folk I know go for two positions at the same place, I'd go for it.


----------



## Looby (May 12, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Plenty of folk I know go for two positions at the same place, I'd go for it.



Yeah, you're probably right but this is for the same job. That's the bit that worries me, it's not two similar positions in the organisation. 

I hate job applications which is probably why I've only done 3 in the past 9 years. 
: D


----------



## barney_pig (May 19, 2013)

I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that I have made myself unemployable. 
 When I took redundancy from the railway and went back to school six years ago, My main motivation was the the opportunity to learn, but I always assumed hat a degree would open a few doors to new careers.
 Now I find hat my BA and masters are actually the modern equivalent of a lepers bell. Despite applying for over 150 different vacancies over the past 6 months I have had only one positivel reply, and that only got me to the second interview.
All my work experience is blue collar, and my CV full of work experiences ( even with their 'competency' style skills attached) simply draws the potential employers attention to he fact hat I have been around far too long.
I cannot get manual work, as i am too qualified, nor be even considered for graduate roles as I am too old.


----------



## Cloo (May 19, 2013)

It sounds to me like you have some interesting experience and perhaps you don't have a CV that's making the most of it. Believe me, the way that things are phrased can make a massive difference, and perhaps, for example, a skills-based CV (one that puts things under sets of skills, not chronological order of jobs/study) might be the best thing in your case. Try to get advice about that. It helped me get my current role, even though it was quite different to my last.

When I was first applying last year, I made the mistake of having a chronological, responsibilities-based CV (My responsibilities included... ) which got no response at all, even for really relevant jobs, and when I improved that to one which said 'In my previous role I:' and listed things that might be counted achievements, even small ones, I got interviews for about a quarter of the roles I applied for, which wasn't bad going.

If you've not tried lots of different styles already, I'd suspect that could be the cause. Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2013)

Hi barney_pig Sorry to hear about your situation. I too don't get put forward for more basic jobs because I am "too experienced" despite that I would like the job. And for more senior jobs the fact that I have been out of work for a while counts against me.

You say your CV "simply draws the potential employers attention to he fact hat I have been around far too long." but you know you don't have to list all of your past. Typically employers want to see the last ten years or so, any more than that might not be needed.

150 applications sounds like you are putting effort in. I am at 50 since Jan (three / four interviews so far).


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> .... Despite applying for over 150 different vacancies over the past 6 months I have had only one positivel reply, and that only got me to the second interview................


 
BTW When you have phoned the agents or employers up to ask for feedback about why you were not selected for interview, what have they said?


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2013)

Cloo said:


> It sounds to me like you have some interesting experience and perhaps you don't have a CV that's making the most of it. Believe me, the way that things are phrased can make a massive difference, and perhaps, for example, a skills-based CV (one that puts things under sets of skills, not chronological order of jobs/study) might be the best thing in your case. Try to get advice about that. It helped me get my current role, even though it was quite different to my last.
> 
> When I was first applying last year, I made the mistake of having a chronological, responsibilities-based CV (My responsibilities included... which got no response at all, even for really relevant jobs, and when I improved that to one which said 'In my previous role I:' and listed things that might be counted achievements, even small ones, I got interviews for about a quarter of the roles I applied for, which wasn't bad going.
> 
> If you've not tried lots of different styles already, I'd suspect that could be the cause. Don't give up hope just yet!




Any good resources for changing a chronlogical CV into a skills based one? A good book, website or something?


----------



## barney_pig (May 19, 2013)

These are all great suggestions I will try them thank you.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2013)

Cloo said:


> It sounds to me like you have some interesting experience and perhaps you don't have a CV that's making the most of it. Believe me, the way that things are phrased can make a massive difference, and perhaps, for example, a skills-based CV (one that puts things under sets of skills, not chronological order of jobs/study) might be the best thing in your case. Try to get advice about that. It helped me get my current role, even though it was quite different to my last.
> 
> When I was first applying last year, I made the mistake of having a chronological, responsibilities-based CV (My responsibilities included... ) which got no response at all, even for really relevant jobs, and when I improved that to one which said 'In my previous role I:' and listed things that might be counted achievements, even small ones, I got interviews for about a quarter of the roles I applied for, which wasn't bad going.
> 
> If you've not tried lots of different styles already, I'd suspect that could be the cause. Don't give up hope just yet!



Thanks for that.

Prompted me to start dismantling my old CV and start afresh.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that I have made myself unemployable.
> When I took redundancy from the railway and went back to school six years ago, My main motivation was the the opportunity to learn, but I always assumed hat a degree would open a few doors to new careers.
> Now I find hat my BA and masters are actually the modern equivalent of a lepers bell. Despite applying for over 150 different vacancies over the past 6 months I have had only one positivel reply, and that only got me to the second interview.
> All my work experience is blue collar, and my CV full of work experiences ( even with their 'competency' style skills attached) simply draws the potential employers attention to he fact hat I have been around far too long.
> I cannot get manual work, as i am too qualified, nor be even considered for graduate roles as I am too old.



I picked up a couple of good books from the library. I was sceptical, but some good ideas to be found. Can't really summarise them neatly but worth an hour or two of your time. Key thing I've got so far is to omit anything that isn't going to help you get the job and isn't mandatory. So old work experience, irrelevant qualifications etc. the book puts it better  than me mind.


----------



## scifisam (May 22, 2013)

I still haven't been paid. My claim started on April 23rd and I need to close the claim so that I can switch to ESA. I have no money!


----------



## xes (May 22, 2013)

I shall be joining you dreggs of unemployed in 1 and a half days.  

Got to write a CV, have never actually had to do that before *bites fingernails*


----------



## sorearm (May 26, 2013)

Practising for my interview on tuesday, done quite a bit of background reading.

Doing the presentation I have to give (10 mins), sorting out the content - already have a good idea in my head of the content.

eek!


----------



## sorearm (May 27, 2013)

Done my presentation talk and emailed it to the interview person so they can load it up on the laptop. No turning back!

Feel OK, just jotting down notes about the talk.
Done personal statement/work history and just going over that.
Practising interview questions.

Wish me luck, will let you all know how it goes after tomorrow.


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2013)

sorearm said:


> ... Wish me luck, will let you all know how it goes after tomorrow.


Good luck.
Try not to get stressed about it, you are essentially going to meet some people to see if you get on.


----------



## thriller (May 27, 2013)

if nervous try the old trick of picturing the interviewer nekid


----------



## thriller (May 27, 2013)

might be worth keeping an eye on gumtree as I got my present job from there. customer service, just answering customer emails all day. bit boring, but i'm on 3 month probation and still looking for job elsewhere.


----------



## sorearm (May 27, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Good luck.
> Try not to get stressed about it, you are essentially going to meet some people to see if you get on.


 
lol it's in the same department that I used to work in, I know 2/3 people on the interview panel (one being my previous line manager!)


----------



## sorearm (May 28, 2013)

Interview went fine actually - I was getting quite anxious in the morning so had to pop a couple of propanolol 

Arrived with lots of time to spare, left my coat at reception and drank some water whilst waiting, mentally going over my talk.

When I went in it was a very friendly greeting, gave the presentation nicely I thought (good job I'd brought a laser pointer as there wasn't one - rooky error for the others), open body language, lots of eye contact with all the interviewing panel. Seemed to cover all the subject areas of the talk topic, as well as covering the theory of the talk I gave a quick example (from real life that I've done), and some future directions. Talk was supposed to be 10 minutes, mine was under - plenty of time for questions. I didn't rush, didn't robotically read from the slides but talked around the headings.

The actual face-to-face bit went OK I thought, I could answer all the questions asked, gave examples from real life, talked around the subjects brought up, my CV, examples from real life for scenarios they gave (when have you shown innovation etc), talked about the future role etc etc. I was the last to be seen (so there must have been about 4 people interviewed today) and was in for interview for 1 1/2 hours in total. It went fine and I was relaxed.

So fingers crossed, will find out early next week ....

*nervously crosses fingers*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2013)

thriller said:


> if nervous try the old trick of picturing the interviewer nekid


 
at a few interviews, this might have led to me throwing up which may not have given the right impression...





sorearm said:


> So fingers crossed, will find out early next week ....
> 
> *nervously crosses fingers*


 
hope there's good news soon.

I'm coming to the conclusion that I'm crap at interviews...


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

Anyone else using 'Linked In' and finding it useful?  Just joined it and would like to know what you think to it if you have or are using it.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat said:


> Anyone else using 'Linked In' and finding it useful? Just joined it and would like to know what you think to it if you have or are using it.


 
A few people have suggested I use it.
I am a bit loath at the moment, I mean what am I going to say I am doing - "unemployed" hardly exciting is it!!


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> A few people have suggested I use it.
> I am a bit loath at the moment, I mean what am I going to say I am doing - "unemployed" hardly exciting is it!!


 
Doesn't really matter if your unemployed, if you can fill it with good jobs,descriptions and such should be no worse then I am on there. Hate filling in all these bloody education/employment history/assets/weaknesses/and all the reference info everyone wants. What happened to send in a CV with a cover letter instead of having to sign up to that particular site then spend 2 hours filling in the same forms over and over again. Wish they would look at your CV an cover letter and let you know if they would like to interview you.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat it may be something to do with the jobs you are applying for, I am finding most that I apply to are happy with a CV and covering letter. In fact annoyingly the agencies don't forward on the covering letters, just the CVs on their own.


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> evildacat it may be something to do with the jobs you are applying for, I am finding most that I apply to are happy with a CV and covering letter. In fact annoyingly the agencies don't forward on the covering letters, just the CVs on their own.


 
I apply for a wide range of jobs most are from companies that are on the larger side be it government, council or conglomerate all seem to have the same application system.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat said:


> I apply for a wide range of jobs most are from companies that are on the larger side be it government, council or conglomerate all seem to have the same application system.


I have a feeling that having an HR department may correlate with requiring application forms


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I have a feeling that having an HR department may correlate with requiring application forms


More then likely right! just have that annoyance of filling in the same shit all the time to not even get a reply even when you email them back later to ask for input. I've at least uploaded my cv to cv-library so on some jobs I can auto apply not that often they come up though!


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat said:


> ..... I've at least uploaded my cv to cv-library so on some jobs I can auto apply not that often they come up though!


My CV is on : reed.co.uk, jobserve.com, jobsearch.co.uk, jobsin.co.uk, jobsite.co.uk, totaljobs.com, monster.co.uk, & fish4.co.uk 

fat lot of good it has done me !! ... well that is not wholly true, I do get calls.


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> My CV is on : reed.co.uk, jobserve.com, jobsearch.co.uk, jobsin.co.uk, jobsite.co.uk, totaljobs.com, monster.co.uk, & fish4.co.uk
> 
> fat lot of good it has done me !! ... well that is not wholly true, I do get calls.


Yay! does it make the applying for the job as simple as on cv library though with an auto apply?


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat said:


> Yay! does it make the applying for the job as simple as on cv library though with an auto apply?


 
It can be, if you want them to have the CV which you uploaded.

It is my standard CV uploaded to the online sites, I have 3 (soon to be four) base CVs depending on what type of job I am looking at and when I apply for a job I customise it further to make it as relevant as possible.

I am about to cut into it even more, I have been applying for roles where they only want 2-3 years experience, despite that I would like the job, but I am constantly told by agencies that they will not put me forward because I have too much experience. So now I plan to cut out all the experience from perhaps 8-10 years ago in the hope that they will then at least put me forward.


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> It can be, if you want them to have the CV which you uploaded.
> 
> It is my standard CV uploaded to the online sites, I have 3 (soon to be four) base CVs depending on what type of job I am looking at and when I apply for a job I customise it further to make it as relevant as possible.
> 
> I am about to cut into it even more, I have been applying for roles where they only want 2-3 years experience, despite that I would like the job, but I am constantly told by agencies that they will not put me forward because I have too much experience. So now I plan to cut out all the experience from perhaps 8-10 years ago in the hope that they will then at least put me forward.


 
Well good luck I can't even get a reply of your application was not successful. I do only have the ne CV I got a professional site to tidy it up and it hasn't help either, have been altering things on it to suit the job but still nothing.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

evildacat said:


> Well good luck I can't even get a reply of your application was not successful. I do only have the ne CV I got a professional site to tidy it up and it hasn't help either, have been altering things on it to suit the job but still nothing.


I telephone to follow up my application. Usually I am applying initially to an agency, but the jobs website reveals who the agency is as I go through the application process. I leave it a day and then I phone them to confirm they have received my application and if they are receptive I ask what they think etc etc... But you are right, if I don't call I rarely hear anything from them.


----------



## evildacat (May 29, 2013)

The most recent job I applied for had the department head's email on so instead of applying straight away, I emailed asking him a few question attached my cv and asked what he thought my chances were. Told me to focus on communication aspect of my current job when inputting why I believe I am suited for this job but also told me he expected people with more experience to or have applied. Still going to apply hopefully get an interview as I am usually really good a interviews and always give myself a good chance. Might try it this way all the time in the future as at least I got a response and some feed back.


----------



## evildacat (May 30, 2013)

Did the same thing again today, I was told by a friends boyfriend that there were jobs where he worked but I couldn't find any jobs for the place even on their own website, only real email address I found on the site was the Business Development Manager so emailed him asking if he knew of how I could get in contact with the correct department to enquire. It took him 6 mins to reply at 6.30pm saying he had forwarded it to the appropriate department, was really impressed.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 3, 2013)

Dammit didn't get the job. Really feeling down in the pits atm.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2013)

sorearm said:


> Dammit didn't get the job. Really feeling down in the pits atm.


Hard luck .... do you know what the person that got the job, had that you had not?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Hard luck .... do you know what the person that got the job, had that you had not?


 
No idea, maybe they've got experience of developing training materials (which I don't), meh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2013)

I have just failed an online Excel test for a possible job in a big way (this being the pre-interview phase.)  I didn't realise the fancy new version of Excel is quite so different from the old ones - and my last workplace being a bunch of tightwads was still on the ancient version.

Oh balls.

A refresher course of some sort is called for.

And this was the first job in my own line of work remotely near home that I've seen and stood a chance of getting in about 6 months.

And of course having spent 20 years in one trade, nobody else would think of employing me for anything other than basic clerical work, and then they would say I'm overqualified for that...

As reggie perrin would have said - Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2013)

That's so bloody annoying Puddy Tat. Our IE is so out of date that we can't use websites that would be really handy for our jobs. Ffs!

I'm being slowly tortured by a HR department. They were sifting for the jobs I've applied for early this week. I've had confirmation that they've got my application but nothing else and the ad didn't say when I'd hear. I'm jumping out of my skin every time an email pops up.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> jumping out of my skin every time an email pops up.






Wish I was still in that position.

I send applications off now with the full expectation that I'll hear nothing more.

That expectation is almost always met.



That said I am getting short listed in about 10% of my applications to be fair. 18 months and 50 odd applications on though.

Spent about 16 hours re-writing my CV and covering letter (well the base of it, obviously I write a "new" one for each job...) a couple of weeks back. Just sent off my first 3 applications using them. Nothing ideal, but I just wanted to trial the new material as it were...


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2013)

That sounds so tough. : ( 
I'm lucky because I have a secure job and this is the first external thing I've applied for in about 5 years. I expect to get to assessment centre but don't think I'll get the post. I want it more than I can say, it's dream job territory. So, no pressure then! : D

I do really need to move though. I've had a terrible few weeks and am at the crying before work stage so I know it's time to get out.


----------



## chilango (Jun 7, 2013)

It's not as bad as it sounds.

I'm looking after my daughter full time, which is waaaay better than any job.

...and we survive (just about) on one income.

So having no job is not the end of the world.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 8, 2013)

Went a bit mad the other day after feeling really down after not getting the job I had an interview for, and updated my CV, applied for 2 jobs at liverpool uni that I had bookmarked and spotted another 'project officer' (it's all a bit vague that one and probably earmarked for an internal candidate), that I applied for.

Ho hum.


----------



## maya (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't get ANY of the jobs I applied for this month. But at least i got as far as the interview...
I _know_ my CV is pretty shit, but I'm feeling the pressure as I very shortly won't be able to afford my rent and i NEED a proper, full-time job for my whole life not to go _completely_ down the drain...

I don't know what to do, I completely lack the IT/computer skills most people are expected to have (shit schooling, too old, etc.-), and i try looking for evening classes or courses or something which would give me a certificate to show for myself- so far i can't afford anything like that, though...

I just feel time is running out, and it's terrifying... It doesn't really help that I've got HUGE unexplained gaps between jobs/education because of depression/anxiety either, i can't exactly say that in the interview... Feel pretty hopeless right now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2013)

i might have a job.  maybe.  i think.

applied a few months ago for something temporary with an organisation that's going to be closing down around Christmas. Had an interview, then got a letter saying I'd be on a reserve list.

Couple of weeks ago, phone call, was I still interested, said yes.  Last week, answerphone message to say I started the training course today.  No phone number to ring back, the number on the letter from a few months ago no longer works and the organisation (I use the term loosely) isn't that easy to contact except via e-mails which don't seem to get answered...

Went along today.

Still sod all on paper, and since a chunk of today was taken up with filling in things like a medical questionnaire, I can't help thinking the offer is still provisional.   Also in theory contract is up until end of the year, but can't help thinking if work winds down, they will probably turf the temps out first.  (although they have said they will understand if I continue to look for permanent work elsewhere)

Don't want to pack in my existing casual work, as (as things stand) it's pretty reliable I get work at least one day each weekend and good money for it.  Not sure new employer will allow a second job (I asked bloke today - he doesn't know), and not sure existing employer will be OK with me doing a bit less for a few months (although probably will be - a lot of their people do have regular jobs.)   Although I don't want the 0400 Monday finishes if I'm going to be in work for the new job at 0900...

Also, not sure I'm really up to working full time, and in mum-tat's current state of crumminess (worse now than when I applied) I could do with being over there more.  I've asked if there's any chance I can go part time in new job rather than 5 day week (bloke today doesn't know that either.) 

I ought to feel slightly more than faintly uninspired, oughtn't i?


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm STILL waiting for a response to my dream job application. It went in 4 weeks ago and the short list was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago.

I called them to find out if they tell unsuccessful candidates and they do, they just haven't done the short list yet! 

The assessment days are 1-4 July and I go to Glastonbury next Wednesday at silly am. 

If I don't know by then, how the fuck am I supposed to organise transport and possibly a hotel and prepare for an interview/presentation? I might even need to leave Glastonbury early. 

I've called them twice but they don't know where the assessment centres are going to be and they haven't called me back. Ffs. : (


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2013)

I just won an interview in early July. The job is not ideal, much more stress than I want but I need a job. They said, when I rang, that they had not had many applicants but it seems they are interviewing six people on that day. Seems quite a lot to interview to me. Ho Hum.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 26, 2013)

Been offered a job  They said there had been loads of applicants too, fuck knows how a useless bastard like me came out on top


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 26, 2013)

Need a fucking job now. Spanked all my money by accident. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Need a fucking job now. Spanked all my money by accident.
> 
> Wish me luck.


 


Had a look through http://www.astonunion.com/jobshop/ ?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 26, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Had a look through http://www.astonunion.com/jobshop/ ?


 
I've not had much luck with them before but will have another look.

e2A: OMGZ my perfect job!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I've not had much luck with them before but will have another look.
> 
> e2A: OMGZ my perfect job!


 

I had a feeling one of them would be up your street.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 26, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I had a feeling one of them would be up your street.


 
Well fingers crossed.

Part time walking distance would be nice as well. Give me a chance to build up my other stuff.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2013)

Bastards where I have an interview next week just asked me to make a presentation on their products. To do a proper job will take many hours and it is not as if I am interviewing alongside three others, they are interviewing six people!

Not happy, why should I have to learn all about their products when I am only at first interview stage?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2013)

Bloody pissed off about this.
It can take weeks to develop a properly professional presentation about a product range.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, 3 months after I finally get a job, my other half loses his. He was still on probation and they terminated  contract on Friday. Not totally out of blue; wasn't  much work on and just not working out with very awkward and quite unpleasant boss.  Tbh we're both a little relieved; it was incredibly stressful but there was a sort of golden handcuffs that'd have left him out of pocket if he'd  left of his own accord in first two years, so it's a blessing in that respect. He's  hoping he can land a contract role in short order (IT project management )  which would at least buy  time to consider options. 

thank fuck I'm working, as if we cut some of the childcare we should be able just about to manage  on my income.  both just been paid so have a month's  grace,  plus i think he'll  get one week's pay plus a week of holiday owed. 

I think he has more options than I did so hopeful he can land something in a couple of months tops. Insuppose it'll be a week  or two before we get a feel for that.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 2, 2013)

after six months of applying for jobs (albeit quite selectively as currently employed) i have finally had some contact that isn't just an agency bull-shitting.

have a phone interview tomorrow!

it's a bit of an odd one as the job isn't in a massively convenient location so not sure if i actually want it. but still, want to get through to proper interview if only for the practice.

my job isn't officially 'at risk' but i don't think my department will still be here in a couple of years so planning ahead. on the one hand, staying til the bitter end would mean i should get a reasonable redundancy (been here 11 years). on the other hand, i would have much less choice about next job if i wait until i'm unemployed.

hard to decide at the moment how much compromise is too much, given i'm not currently in a rush but how long it has taken to get an interview for a job at a suitable level (i.e. pay).


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

Got an interview today, wish me luck !!


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

good luck weltweit. have a large scotch beforehand, never fails.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> good luck weltweit. have a large scotch beforehand, never fails.


All prepared, as best as I can. Might read some online interview questions to get in the mood. Just got to decide now which tie to wear, used to think I had a lucky one but as I wore it to my last three interviews and didn't get the jobs perhaps it is not as lucky as I had thought!


----------



## cesare (Jul 3, 2013)

G'luck weltweit


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

Slightly nervous about the understood fact that interviewers tend to make their minds up about a candidate in the first couple of minutes or so of an interview. I need to create the right first impression. Am trying to learn their names at the moment which should help.


----------



## cesare (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Slightly nervous about the understood fact that interviewers tend to make their minds up about a candidate in the first couple of minutes or so of an interview. I need to create the right first impression. Am trying to learn their names at the moment which should help.


A friendly expression and appearance that fits with their style, helps. And it's fine to say "sorry, I'm a bit nervous" if you stumble/hesitate a bit to start off with. You'll be fine!


----------



## chilango (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Got an interview today, wish me luck !!



Good luck!


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Slightly nervous about the understood fact that interviewers tend to make their minds up about a candidate in the first couple of minutes or so of an interview. I need to create the right first impression. Am trying to learn their names at the moment which should help.


 

Can you also stalk them a little bit online? If you have their names? Get a little bit of background on them...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> Can you also stalk them a little bit online? If you have their names? Get a little bit of background on them...


I like your thinking, perhaps they are on linkedin for example, will have a nosey about ..


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> A friendly expression and appearance that fits with their style, helps. And it's fine to say "sorry, I'm a bit nervous" if you stumble/hesitate a bit to start off with. You'll be fine!


Unfortunately I am not allowed to be nervous, my CV says that I am experienced in sales meetings, and I have to demonstrate that ... I think it will be ok ..


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> Can you also stalk them a little bit online? If you have their names? Get a little bit of background on them...


You are a gem gabi, both of them have Linkedin profiles, great tip, thanks would not have thought of it myself.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

got an interview today.   i'm also ill  and haven't slept.

yay timing


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> You are a gem gabi, both of them have Linkedin profiles, great tip, thanks would not have thought of it myself.


 

no probs. also be sure to thoroughly read their website and drop in a few tidbits to show you've looked at it.. and be ready with a couple of questions at the end.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> no probs. also be sure to thoroughly read their website and drop in a few tidbits to show you've looked at it.. and be ready with a couple of questions at the end.


Have spent the last 4 days on their website, have a presentation prepared on their products (which they requested) and have a load of end of interview questions sorted to cherry pick through at the time. I am pretty prepared I think / hope. Interview will only be 45 mins so quite quick really, don't yet know if there will be a second interview stage, possible that there will be.


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

45 mins is quite long! whats the job if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> 45 mins is quite long! whats the job if you dont mind me asking?


My last interview was one hour and forty minutes and it went by in a flash. The job is a technical B2B sales role.


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

christ. i would freak out in an interview that long. mine are usually 30 mins approx (graphic design)


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> christ. i would freak out in an interview that long. mine are usually 30 mins approx (graphic design)


Well they do say that in interview the interviewers make up their minds in the first minute or so, so any longer than a couple of minutes could be argued to be wasted!


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2013)

in my field they really just look at your portfolio and yeh, decide pretty quick based on that.


----------



## Thora (Jul 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> christ. i would freak out in an interview that long. mine are usually 30 mins approx (graphic design)


The last interview I had was about 3 hours   In 4 parts though, the sit down answer questions bit wasn't 3 hours.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> got an interview today. i'm also ill and haven't slept.
> 
> yay timing


 

turns out dispute my poor physical condition they like me and as soon as they get enough applicants they will give me a ring

it's only 2 days a week  and after tax and travel i probably will only just break the 100 mark  but it's still better than the dole.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 3, 2013)

30 min phone interview took 45 mins!

was immediately put at ease though by the guy having a slight stutter (or is just shit on phones as so many people are). must have gone well as he asked me straight out at the end if i would come for proper interview.

it actually seemed a bit as though he was selling the job to me not just me selling me to the job iykwim. i know that they should do that but not had that happen quite so obviously where the interviewer seemed hesitant as well as the interviewee!

still not sure if i want it. it sounds very different to where i am now which i both love and dread about it. i think it will come down to the money. if it's a blatant payrise i would be stupid not to take it when my current job may not last. if it's about the same money i will need to think it through a lot more as it also a big change location-wise: from city centre commutable in a million different ways to a business park where driving is the only option.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

It went well and I will have a second interview next week.

Yay 

Now I just have to think of a way of seriously impressing at that next stage.


----------



## gabi (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats weltweit. I take it the scotch did the trick. If you want to make a serious impression can I recommend a previous move I made of going commando and forgetting to do up my fly before standing up to give a presentation. I don't think anyone in that room will ever forget me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, today handed my notice in, for various reasons, most of which have been covered elsewhere on these boards, so now I need to start on the serious job hunting. 

It hasn't gone too well so far, I must admit. Haven't even had an interview at all this time round.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 5, 2013)

well, it would seem that jobs are like busses.

with my first face-to-face but technically second interview next week, i have just been cold-called by an agency i must have applied for something with before (some time ago) for a job that i actually applied for with a different agency (that ignored me). job is slightly nearer and more money but sounds less good that the other one. in fact it has made me realise i really quite want the one i've definitely got an interview for despite the annoying location. so cool.


----------



## toggle (Jul 6, 2013)

sent in a cv yesterday, application through a website. They want someone with social media management and research skills. who can work from home. it's effectively getting paid for the stuff I do for a local charity for free.


----------



## toggle (Jul 8, 2013)

not quite what i was expecting, but I can do it.

one and a half hour talk with them on the phone just now and a more formal interview thursday.


----------



## toggle (Jul 9, 2013)

See pissed off thread- my car has suffered terminally expensive gearbox failure, I'm being quoted 1400 quid to fix. Calling bakunin's mechanic brother about that later on. but I also emailed bloke I've got the interview with and said I had car issues and could he confirm the address so I could organize a taxi from the nearest town where the busses go.plan was trainride, then bus, then taxi.

he's meeting me at the station 10 miles away from his office.

I have a really good feeling that the interview is a starting point of the job is mine unless I cock up. and someone who will go out of the way for an interviewee might well make a half decent boss.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2013)

Someone has let me know there's another job going that I would really, really like. She's said she thinks I'd be really good but I doubt she'd have any sway or be able to put a word in.

The money is better (8k increase) and there's a company car but it's a lot of travelling. It's initially a 2 year post and my base would be a 2hr minimum drive away although apparently you're not actually in the office that often.

If it was a permanent job I'd be willing to move for it as my husband can transfer but I'd be mental to do that for a 2 yr post especially as we have a secure tenancy here and I could end up working back this way half the week.

All a bit previous I know but the recruitment process is fairly intense so no point putting myself through it for no reason.

Can't see me sleeping much tonight now...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

sparklefish nothing ventured nothing gained. It certainly sounds interesting enough to go to the first interview stage to find out more - if that is not too difficult to arrange.

I am at the moment racking my brains on how to impress at a second interview, we already covered a lot in the first so I am not really sure of their agenda for the second. I have asked for some idea of what I can expect.


----------



## maya (Jul 10, 2013)

Good luck, everyone!

I just found out that the company I've used as my most important reference automatically wipes their records after 5+ years, which means that if people have called them up to check up on me, they'd just hear that "we have no record of that person working here"... oh dear.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 11, 2013)

interview went well, i think i've basically got it (i'm the only person they've interviewed).

still really conflicted about the location, but i think that unless they make a pants offer, i've got to take it.

the job sounds promising and most importantly quite different to what i'm doing now in a good way: smaller company so less corporate, working on my own a lot of the time so no having to deal with reviewing work that would have been quicker if i'd just done it myself. it does sound moderately high pressure because of the working alone, i.e. if something is delayed it is specifically down to me, but i've had that pressure before when working with inexperienced/useless people and so i was the one doing all the key work, but this time i won't be carrying anyone!

now just waiting...


----------



## toggle (Jul 11, 2013)

omfg.

this afternoon was a meeting in a local chain pub to talk more about the job, that lasted well over 3 hours.

but he's calling me tomorrow afternoon to finalise details such as agree on hours, it's flexible, 20+, and we've already agreed to start low, then I can up the expectation if I can work that in around my studies.

I was warned people do things a bit different in Cornwall, but I've never before experienced an interview where I've felt more like the interviewer was trying to sell me the concept more than I was trying to get the job. he had me hooked after 'part time, flexible, and promoting local businesses' which was in the job add and the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 14, 2013)

gsv's made it to second Skype interview for a role he likes (first two interviews with people for HQ in California, last stage is meeting the London team in person). He thinks this one feels as though it's going to come off, which would be nice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2013)

maya said:


> Good luck, everyone!
> 
> I just found out that the company I've used as my most important reference automatically wipes their records after 5+ years, which means that if people have called them up to check up on me, they'd just hear that "we have no record of that person working here"... oh dear.


 


They ought to be saying words to the effect of "we don't keep records from that long ago" rather than "we have no record of that person"

I'd have thought a lot of potential employers would regard a reference from somewhere you worked 5 years ago as being too old to be relevant.  Unless it's something where they feel it's important to trace someone's history for 10 years or more.

And think this employer is being silly - keeping no records at all will leave them open to claims for long term industrial illnesses...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 15, 2013)

I've just finished my CV. About to get it looked over by a couple of friends then sending it off for a possible role. Tense times, I've not had a job interview for 8 years now


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2013)

Quite positive on the applications front at the moment, one on Wed found in the local paper, one on Thursday they called me and one today from following up an old advert. If I can visualise myself doing the job I apply, but some weeks there are more and others less.


----------



## toggle (Jul 19, 2013)

starting on monday


----------



## Cloo (Jul 19, 2013)

gsv had a third interview for this job... but will have to wait until Monday to hear anything (have to confer with California office), so he's doing his nut a bit.

He was pretty happy when he came out, then later felt a bit dejected and was sure he didn't have enough experience in an important area, but one way or another it sounds like he gave the best he could, and the rest is kind of out of his hands. I also wish we didn't have to wait so long... I know my stomach was literally in knots when I was waiting to hear about my current role.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 20, 2013)

Blimey Cloo three interviews is a bit rough, do they have trouble making up their minds or what?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2013)

Well the first two were over Skype with California HQ (and ridiculously informal, apparently)... but his mate who already works there said he had loads of stages, some fairly informal, before an offer. It does sound like in this case this is the final stage.

I had three interviews in the end for my current role, though the last one was more like a briefing than an interview.


----------



## toggle (Jul 22, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Well the first two were over Skype with California HQ (and ridiculously informal, apparently)... but his mate who already works there said he had loads of stages, some fairly informal, before an offer. It does sound like in this case this is the final stage.
> 
> I had three interviews in the end for my current role, though the last one was more like a briefing than an interview.


both my interviews were more briefing than interview, but the first was an hour and a half, the second was over 3 hours.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed and wish me good luck for an interview I have tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 22, 2013)

Good  luck sa. Gsv waiting to hear on Friday's interview.  He's swinging between hope and despair of getting it. Main people seemed to like him but he fears he might be missing an important bit of experience.  He thinks it'll be a close thing if 'no' and in that case may try asking if they can try him out anyway, as he reckons they need another person on this work and he could either show he can do it alone or else support someone else in it.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

Well the interview went OK I thought, I talked freely and felt at ease with the panel - 4 people (!).  It was a standard format 'tell me about yourself', covered that nicely, gave lots of examples of relevance of my experience to the role, concentrating on the informatics/database side of things - which is the main part of the job.

They took it in turns to ask me questions, there was also a scenario-type question which I thought I did OK.

It took about 45 minutes, it was running late and I saw the person before me - she was dressed in a black jacket and patterned leggins. My heart sank a bit at that - I think she may be an internal candidate? Maybe if she's dressed semi-casually and knew the panel? I dunno. I was sweltering in my suit! 

Anyway, got home and did the school run fine, I had a missed call and a voicemail, checked it - it was a message from one of the interview panel to give them a call, gave their mobile number. 

... just rang it and it went to voicemail.

FFS!!!!

*bites nails*


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

HOLY SHIT

I GOT THE JOB!!!

... just spoke to one of the people from the interview panel (as he was on the way to the train station), they just need to sort out paperwork, contact references etc...

*faints*


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

It's all a bit surreal and hasn't sunk in yet!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 23, 2013)

hey, well done sorearm


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

weepiper said:


> hey, well done sorearm


 
 cheers!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 23, 2013)

Brilliant... you've been on a real rollercoaster, sorearm, and you deserve a break.

gsv got an email late Monday night; another skype interview with California HQ. His mate who works there said he went through lots of interviews/conversations before they offered, so this is par for the course. Apparently one of the senior decision makers has been indicating it's 'when' not 'if' he's taken on, but he's not going to assume it's in the bag. It's looking good, though annoyingly the interview's not until early next week. I guess time will be confirmed by email arriving sometime in the middle of the night.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Brilliant... you've been on a real rollercoaster, sorearm, and you deserve a break.
> 
> gsv got an email late Monday night; another skype interview with California HQ. His mate who works there said he went through lots of interviews/conversations before they offered, so this is par for the course. Apparently one of the senior decision makers has been indicating it's 'when' not 'if' he's taken on, but he's not going to assume it's in the bag. It's looking good, though annoyingly the interview's not until early next week. I guess time will be confirmed by email arriving sometime in the middle of the night.


 
gah what a real string along this must feel like! keep everything crossed!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, gsv was doing his nut yesterday waiting to hear, but I think he's feeling more confident now... most of the interactions are pretty casual and conversational rather than interviews as such. They apparently are big on taking on people they feel will work in the team rather than competency based, and seeing as we know they already get on with one of his mates, because he works there, that's a good start.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 23, 2013)

my mind is all ticking over and I just want to dance! yeah me!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2013)

sorearm said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!
> 
> ...


 
ooo.

well done.

and just realised i've not updated with my job hunting adventures in puddyland

got a temporary job (fairly crap, and at an office that will definitely be closed by christmas) - started there about a month ago following an interview some time in spring.  kinda weird - there's a few of us been brought in to keep the place going as existing staff jump ship, except not many have yet, so none of us has got enough work to do. 

Finally got an offer letter / draft contract and stuff end of last week, and sounds like it's still subject to references and such (sure I've already given them the info twice...)    still, it's better than a kick up the tail, and as it's 3 days a week, gives me time for other job hunting.

another interview 2 weeks ago (reasonable but not great money, not really somewhere i want to relocate to, but would do) which i think went quite well - they said it could be a few weeks before a decision percolates through the HR bit.

another one last week which went well - except I got asked if I didn't think it was a step down from my last job in the business.  in terms of responsibility and range of work, it might be, but in terms of money it isn't (and certainly wouldn't be after a couple of years).  I get the feeling I'm going to get rejected as over 'qualified', although any jobs at a higher level you have to have a degree or more experience than i've got.  BLARGH.

contemplating applying for something else that I think I can do, but not sure I can afford to live anywhere near...


----------



## sorearm (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep strong Puddy_Tat, at least you have something at the moment, keep on at it. It's taken me bloody ages to get back into employment, I was really starting to despair big time.

I know what you mean about the 'overqualified' stupidity. I felt I was falling in between the overqualified for some posts (which I was more than capable of doing, doing well and to a high standard) and 'not enough experience' for breaking into the area I want to - I will be able to do that as a side-ways shimmy from my new upcoming role hopefully.

I had the risk assessment form emailed to me - already filled in, all I had to do was put my address, DoB and that's it, also emailed my refeere's and sent them a copy of the job description, 2 out of 3 have already replied saying no problem will give positive reference, good luck, sounds like an interesting job etc ...

keep yer spirits up everyone


----------



## weltweit (Jul 24, 2013)

There is good news from the weltweit camp. After a long and frankly very frustrating job search, in a difficult local market, I have finally got myself a job! 

Yay for me !!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2013)

sorearm said:


> Keep strong Puddy_Tat, at least you have something at the moment, keep on at it.


 
thanks



weltweit said:


> There is good news from the weltweit camp. After a long and frankly very frustrating job search, in a difficult local market, I have finally got myself a job!
> 
> Yay for me !!


 
well done


----------



## sorearm (Jul 24, 2013)

weltweit said:


> There is good news from the weltweit camp. After a long and frankly very frustrating job search, in a difficult local market, I have finally got myself a job!
> 
> Yay for me !!


 
yay yay yay!!!


----------



## sorearm (Jul 30, 2013)

one of my references emailed me today saying he had been contacted for reference, looks like things are moving.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2013)

It went to yet another Skype interview on Monday for gsv... which also went well, but he also found out that there are other guys in the running, and who are earlier in the process than him, so God knows when he'll hear; everything has to bounce between California and London, so there's usually a day's wait to hear anything. He still has a strong feeling he'll get it, but he knows he can't count on that.  Hopefully there'll be an email in the morning (prob _another_ stage) or even better perhaps a phone call from London before the end of the week, but that's sounding kind of optimistic.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 31, 2013)

Cloo said:


> It went to yet another Skype interview on Monday for gsv... which also went well, but he also found out that there are other guys in the running, and who are earlier in the process than him, so God knows when he'll hear; everything has to bounce between California and London, so there's usually a day's wait to hear anything. He still has a strong feeling he'll get it, but he knows he can't count on that. Hopefully there'll be an email in the morning (prob _another_ stage) or even better perhaps a phone call from London before the end of the week, but that's sounding kind of optimistic.


 
blimey, talk about spinning it all out! Hope things go OK and gsv gets it, sounds like a really drawn out process


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2013)

And he'll be in a foul mood all holiday when we go away in 10 days if he doesn't get it!


----------



## xes (Aug 4, 2013)

WTF

Interesting things may have just happened, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2013)

my gf has a job interview, her first here!

shes very excited but we cant for the life of us figure out what the flying fuck the job is. can someone explain and maybe offer advice on what to say in the interview?

http://hk.jobsdb.com/HK/EN/Search/JobAdSingleDetail?jobsIdList=100003002282730

she will take anything at this point but i spose it would help to know what particular flavour of bullshit to come out with at interview


----------



## sorearm (Aug 6, 2013)

xes said:


> WTF
> 
> Interesting things may have just happened, I'm not quite sure.


 
do tell!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 6, 2013)

Update on my job stuff.

All the bumpfh from HR came through - CRB application form, confirmation letter, pre-employment health questionnaire (luckily there aren't any questions relating to mental health/depression that apply to me. It's phrased around 'do you have condition that falls under DDA' etc. As I would say my current depression/MH is reactive due to outside stressful events I'm going to tick the "NO" box on this. I'm aware of current threads about ticking the 'yes' box to questions about mental health/depression etc - I think these just act as a screening out tool personally in this current environment).

So I've filled all those forms out, just need to get an appointment with HR to go through all the forms and pass them in and wait for the CRB check

... how long do CRB checks take these days? Hopefully it will be a few weeks, so that gets the kids summer school hols out of the way as we've not got any fall back and there is zero family support for either of us 

Encouraged from the contact person in my soon-to-be-new department, I emailed him to let him know all the forms came from HR, their response was "We want you here as soon as we can!"


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 6, 2013)

A few weeks to a couple of months, sorearm in my experience. It's always a bit slow and certain times of the year are slower than others.

I'd go for the longer period of time because it's the summer hols and applications go up for new teachers starting jobs, people working on summer camps, starting uni etc etc.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2013)

Still no word from *that* job for gsv... is this a record? He has chased them up now and they say someone will get back (from California, so email likely to arrive in the night). Not likely to be a 'yes' or 'no', but it might be some kind of information. I'll be fucking annoyed if they've kept him waiting this long for a 'no', even if they only just started speaking to other candidates last week.

But in the meantime, he's had 3 interviews with other folks, already been asked for a second for one (which he'll do via Skype while we're in Slovakia next week) and another Skype interview lined up with a fourth lot, so things are looking optimistic.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 10, 2013)

holy crap Cloo that takes the biscuit!!!

purenarcotic - hope it doesn't take long for my CRB check.

I passed all my pre-employment check forms into HR couple of days ago, received an email that I've been given the clear by Occy Health and my CRB forms have been sent off. I've got the reference number so I can track the process online. I'm thinking a few weeks, which brings us up to the beginning of september which is ideal as the kids will be back to school after summer .... I still can't believe it's all happened in the last couple of weeks.

I fucking deserve a turn of luck after this shite year I can tell you!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 11, 2013)

Joining this thread as after deciding on Thursday I needed to start looking again for my own sanity, was then told by my manager on Friday that I'm basically on 4 months notice.  

I have spent today updating the CV and uploading it to websites.  I'm bored already!!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 21, 2013)

Just waiting on the CRB check now, does the last stage take the longest? (stage 4: records held by police)

... just a bit nervous incase anything relating to the false DV allegations my ex made a couple of years ago comes up as 'soft intelligence'

... oh and I think my ex has got wind of job and called the CSA as had a missed call from a number, checked it on 'who called me', came up as DWP/CSA, there was a voicemail to call someone with my NI number... god she can't wait can she


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 21, 2013)

It takes ages for CRB's.  It's the end of the holiday near the start of term.  There is always a big influx of applications around this time of year.

And I don't think it should come up, but you can phone the DBS and they might be able to give you a better indication.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 21, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It takes ages for CRB's. It's the end of the holiday near the start of term. There is always a big influx of applications around this time of year.
> 
> And I don't think it should come up, but you can phone the DBS and they might be able to give you a better indication.


 
Cheers.

The other parts of the CRB check were really quick (I don't have any convictions, warning or cautions) so just a click of the computer mouse check really.

I was chatting with a relative who had a DV call out to their house and they said that nothing came up on their CRB check, but they were still stressing out.

The 'records held by local police' check was only started on friday so will give it a week or so before stressing out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

I am applying for a job in a C of E school and there's a section that asks me to draw on my experiences and say which i feel are especially relevant to teaching in a C of E school.
I am not a Christian. What am I supposed to put? 
I am not even applying for a teaching position!
I was thinking of saying that i have no faith but I do espouse the Christian ethos, which broadly matches my own, and leave it at that. Or should I expand on it? The section is a whole page long and they expect you to list your place of worship and all your church going activities. I know they can't discriminate, but...


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2013)

Lie


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

No! That's terrible advice


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2013)

Put some blurb about christian values, Orang Utan - honesty, kindness, integrity, not judging others (oh how many Christians forget that one ) and stuff like that.  Maybe something about respecting others, thinking about others, being selfless etc etc.

You could say you don't follow a particular faith but you believe the values you've described are vital for helping foster happiness and achievement in children.  Something along those lines should work okay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

Ooh, great stuff. Ta, purenarcotic!

There's no way I'm lying to get a job. Especially as it would have to be a creative lie, not just saying yes instead of no


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2013)

Also, is there any volunteering you do outside of work? You could mention that and use it to demonstrate that you may not actively practice any religion but you live your life by those values to the best you can.

Religions like to think they created morality so if you can bullshit them to think it's them that has influenced how you live your life I expect they'll like that.

And you're right, I don't think they can discriminate so I think more than how many times you go to church they'll be looking to see if you too will instil the values they hold dear into the children. 

Does the school website mention an 'ethos' that talks about their ideas about raising children?  You might be able to pinpoint those ideas in your application to match yourself up as much as possible if you get me.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh, great stuff. Ta, purenarcotic!
> 
> There's no way I'm lying to get a job. Especially as it would have to be a creative lie, not just saying yes instead of no


 

I'm sure you must have bent the truth slightly in the past to get a job. we all have. just tell them your faith in the lord jesus christ is strong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Also, is there any volunteering you do outside of work? You could mention that and use it to demonstrate that you may not actively practice any religion but you live your life by those values to the best you can.
> 
> Religions like to think they created morality so if you can bullshit them to think it's them that has influenced how you live your life I expect they'll like that.
> 
> ...


No volunteering - my weekend's are sacrosanct as I like to worship in a dance ritual 
I'm looking at the website now and am going to read the Every Child Matters government report as the mention that in the job description.
Got to be in by 3pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

gabi said:


> I'm sure you must have bent the truth slightly in the past to get a job. we all have. just tell them your faith in the lord jesus christ is strong.


No. I couldn't. It would trap me into many other bigger lies.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No volunteering - my weekend's are sacrosanct as I like to worship in a dance ritual
> I'm looking at the website now and am going to read the Every Child Matters government report as the mention that in the job description.
> Got to be in by 3pm


 

To give you a brief overview: all children are important, all children deserve to be happy, safe, healthy etc etc.

You no doubt already hold the values of the ECM report tbh, a skim read should be enough for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> To give you a brief overview: all children are important, all children deserve to be happy, safe, healthy etc etc.
> 
> You no doubt already hold the values of the ECM report tbh, a skim read should be enough for you.


Yeah, I did. A lot of it was very obvious stuff and much of it has been undermined by the Tories


----------



## sorearm (Aug 22, 2013)

good luck with it Orang Utan


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> To give you a brief overview: all children are important, all children deserve to be happy, safe, healthy etc etc.


 


Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I did. A lot of it was very obvious stuff and much of it has been undermined by the Tories


 
yes - the line "except the lesbian / gay ones" seems to have been subtly added by the tories


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2013)

And the poor ones, the ones with special needs, every child who isn't white and middle class basically.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2013)

gabi said:


> I'm sure you must have bent the truth slightly in the past to get a job. we all have. just tell them your faith in the lord jesus christ is strong.


I won't lie to get a job.
In fact I am scrupulously honest.
However that does not mean that I don't omit things 
Often I omit quite a lot!!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I did. A lot of it was very obvious stuff and much of it has been undermined by the Tories


 
Just a thought, I'm pretty sure you've put in your volunteer TA stuff but as some of it was at a local primary school, perhaps you could make something (just a line or two) about your links with that primary school as the school you're applying to is trying to make more and better links with local primaries. And it's true that you do have contacts there and they could come in useful. 

Pity you haven't had time to send this to me to proof read.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Just a thought, I'm pretty sure you've put in your volunteer TA stuff but as some of it was at a local primary school


 
I translated that as Territorial Army first off.

Thought process akin to


----------



## sorearm (Aug 22, 2013)

fucking hurry up CRB check ffs.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 23, 2013)

In eth past year I have applied for an average of 6 jobs a week, and had a grand total of 2 interviews. Neither got any further. I have over 30 year work experience and a degree and a masters but am rapidly becoming convinced that I am, in fact, unemployable.the graduate jobs websites have even stopped sending me new updates. I have tried both academic and professional vacancies, retail and manual labour, office and transport, caring roles and administration, and yet can't even get a look in!
Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe apply for this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...f-helping-unemployed-tick-boxes-benefits.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2013)

gabi said:


> Maybe apply for this?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...f-helping-unemployed-tick-boxes-benefits.html


What a nasty piece of work. No wonder no one wants to work for her


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2013)

had interview on wedsday


don't think i got it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2013)

gabi said:


> Maybe apply for this?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...f-helping-unemployed-tick-boxes-benefits.html


 
I think there is a point that job centres are forcing people - on the threat of sanctions - to spend time applying for impractical numbers of jobs - which is going to piss employers off as people in some areas (either of work or geographically) are going to have to apply for stuff that's a waste of their time to apply for, just to jump through the JCP hoops.

As ever, though, the daily fail - and this business-woman - are somewhat off target in their invective...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> In eth past year I have applied for an average of 6 jobs a week, and had a grand total of 2 interviews. Neither got any further. I have over 30 year work experience and a degree and a masters but am rapidly becoming convinced that I am, in fact, unemployable.the graduate jobs websites have even stopped sending me new updates. I have tried both academic and professional vacancies, retail and manual labour, office and transport, caring roles and administration, and yet can't even get a look in!
> Can anyone give me any advice?


 
Hi barney_pig, sorry if you are having a difficult time. I just went through the same for a long long time and it can get you down. I was applying for 2 - 3 jobs a day. After sending any application I would phone the recruitment agent to confirm they received my application and to discuss it.

Sometimes if the advert seemed less than fresh I would call before applying, got some interest that way.

I think these days you have to telephone follow up, partly because people on job seekers allowance are applying in numbers, even to jobs that they don't want and or are not suited for, because they have to apply for at least two jobs a week to qualify for JSA. You have to find a way to stand out from this noise, which the recruitment consultants try to ignore, anyhow calling and making them find your application to discuss it puts you in sharper focus and can make you stand out.

One nice agent who gave me a very professional interview said to me that I should just keep on taking appropriate steps forward every day and I would get the result I was after. She was right.

Another thing that stood me in good stead and was critical in eventually getting this current job, was for each application I sent a custom CV and a custom covering letter. Never a standard application because they are not relevant enough.

You have to be clear who you are applying to, agents rarely forward covering letters on to employers so instead you have to say everything you need to say in the CV itself. [no more than 2 page CVs] If you are applying directly to an employer then your covering letter is much more important.

That is probably telling you how to suck eggs, but I hope it helps.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 23, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Hi barney_pig, sorry if you are having a difficult time. I just went through the same for a long long time and it can get you down. I was applying for 2 - 3 jobs a day. After sending any application I would phone the recruitment agent to confirm they received my application and to discuss it.
> 
> Sometimes if the advert seemed less than fresh I would call before applying, got some interest that way.
> 
> ...


This is excellent advice thank you.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 24, 2013)

gsv kept up a few phone/Skype interviews while we've been on holiday. The US based company _finally_ gave him an answer on Wednesday. No, but with a very positive 'there's definitely going to be other opportunities, we liked you and we'd really like to keep in touch' type email that was certainly better than a 'we'll keep you on file'. As he suspected, for this role he was missing one area of experience that they were hoping for.

The Skype interview (second stage) went v well apparently, but we were hoping to hear by yesterday; however, nada, which is really annoying as it would be nice to have either been able to celebrate or plan what to do now over the long weekend. Grrr.

On the upside, I've checked our bills account and, due to cutting back the childcare this month, we have enough money to keep us going for this month without touching savings, but he's going to have to sign on for his own spending money if he doesn't get this job from last week.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2013)

Cloo always disappointing when a job opportunity does not come off. But the experience will have prepared gsv for the next one in that style and will not have been wasted. Better luck next time!!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 24, 2013)

Cloo .... grrr. hopefully something will come from these applications!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2013)

sorearm said:


> Cloo .... grrr. hopefully something will come from these applications!


There are so many no's and then there is a yes.
Enjoy each time you have a no because you are one closer to getting your yes!!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 24, 2013)

weltweit said:


> There are so many no's and then there is a yes.
> Enjoy each time you have a no because you are one closer to getting your yes!!


 
Nicely put!

It's taken a while for me to get back into work after the shock of this year, but the job I'm waiting for the CRB on - I found it on the closing day, had an interview a couple of weeks later and got offered the job a couple of hours after the interview ... sometimes things just happen! Keep yer spirits up - I know it's difficult, jesus, this last year I've been lower than I have for some time. Almost at the brink IYKWIM ... but kept in there. Keep strong both of you x


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 27, 2013)

I have an interview!!!!!!
 Oh joy! 
 Now a two weeks to panic about competency questions.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I have an interview!!!!!!
> Oh joy!
> Now a two weeks to panic about competency questions.


Great news on the interview.
There are lots of sites on google if you search for competency questions.. lots of examples to practice at.


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

ugh, out of work as of last friday - job hunting is something that i really missed being a part of my life. NOT.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2013)

captain acab said:


> ugh, out of work as of last friday - job hunting is something that i really missed being a part of my life. NOT.


Bad luck, .. I am the opposite, was job hunting a long while and now getting used to working again.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2013)

It was a really odd thing when I went on holiday (just back from); it didn't feel as though I was on a break from work, more as though I'd just slipped back into my non working life. Guess I'm still getting used to it, even after nearly 6 months.

No news for gsv on last job waiting on, but a few more interviews come up. One's a second telephone interview for big consultancy... apparently they're only going to consider him at lower grade than he applied for, which is same pay as his last role, but it may still be worth it for the training/development opportunities. He's averaging 2 interviews a week, I think, so things are looking positive. Hilariously, being put forward for consulting contract at last but one place he worked, somewhere he'll know the systems better than anyone else they're likely to get.

It all gets a bit trickier now, as we have to drop a lot of the childcare, but he should get at least 3 days (between nursery and my mum helping one day) without kids under his feet during school hours.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2013)

Cloo, two interviews a week sounds very positive.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, I think something will come off in the next month.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a LinkedIn account now and it has auto linked me to most of the recruitment consultants I had email correspondence with in the last two years. I have a feeling that could help in the future.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd got hopeful he might hear good news from last interview today or tomorrow... but gsv just found out today that apparently these guys insist on interviewing 4 people for each role, and the agent he went through likes only to send 2 people who as appropriate as possible. So the agent says he's put forward two randoms, who he hopes will be seen tomorrow, and then they might get it over with. They didn't go for the other guy they sent at the same time as gsv, so hopefully neither of these guys will turn out to be unexpectedly pefect!


----------



## J Ed (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone ever worked for John Lewis before?


----------



## sorearm (Aug 30, 2013)

My CRB check is taking a while - it will be at the Stage 4 (local police record checks) for 2 weeks today, so in anticipation of this I emailed my line manager contact asking if I could start sooner rather than later / in some restricted fashion.

Received an email back the same day, cc'd to HR bod asking if they could get me started (ideally) next week and line manager would sign a waiver, the CRB check should be completed soon but was taking a while ...

fingers crossed, could do with the money and itching to start!


... oh and my ex has already contacted the CSA (which is a bit odd as I haven't started yet and officially unemployed...) ... just can't wait to get her hands on the cash eh.


----------



## MBV (Aug 30, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Anyone ever worked for John Lewis before?


 

No but they have a good reputation. Think all the staff are partners.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 31, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Anyone ever worked for John Lewis before?


 
one of the parents from my youngest school works part-time at john lewis, says its a good place for her and value the workers.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 1, 2013)

Need a new teaching job from September/October in southern Spain.  Advice and offers welcome 

Got a Skype interview lined up for Tuesday and a face-to-face interview for about a week's time, when I get back.

I have put this one off for several months and should really have got something sorted by now, but then, y´know, mañana mañana... was working and then on holiday.  This next week or two are pretty crucial as a result!

Need to get those letters and CVs out then chase them up.  Get behind me, procrastination!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 3, 2013)

another interview! thats 2 in a week.
i am actuslly becoming a little positive, perhaps a better job is possible!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 3, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Anyone ever worked for John Lewis before?


a friends son works for waitrose, and says the atmosphere has changed recently, a really aggressive manangement style being introduced.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a start date for my new job   Week next monday 

CRB check still hasn't been completed but line manager has signed a waiver, hopefully the bloody thing will be done by the time I'm in post

... but this means I have a definite start date and will be on the payroll - WOOT!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2013)

sorearm said:


> I have a start date for my new job   Week next monday
> 
> CRB check still hasn't been completed but line manager has signed a waiver, hopefully the bloody thing will be done by the time I'm in post
> 
> ... but this means I have a definite start date and will be on the payroll - WOOT!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 6, 2013)

Other half's second interview went really well today. She's seeing one more person on Monday and then making a decision about who will get to next round interview with her manager, which he thinks he will as they have a good rapport apparently. Third stage Skype interview on Monday as well; it does seem likely one of these two will come off, mostly a question of how soon. Some other interviews in the offing too, and in fact he's not able to follow up all the possibilities because he has to concentrate on the front runners now.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 7, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Other half's second interview went really well today. She's seeing one more person on Monday and then making a decision about who will get to next round interview with her manager, which he thinks he will as they have a good rapport apparently. Third stage Skype interview on Monday as well; it does seem likely one of these two will come off, mostly a question of how soon. Some other interviews in the offing too, and in fact he's not able to follow up all the possibilities because he has to concentrate on the front runners now.



fingers crossed !


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> another interview! thats 2 in a week.
> i am actuslly becoming a little positive, perhaps a better job is possible!


First interview I think went well, I won't know until next week. Next one tomorrow


----------



## sorearm (Sep 12, 2013)

Grrr was supposed to start new job monday but looks like its going to be delayed.

I'm waiting for a CRB check to be complete and line manager had offered to sign a waiver to speed things up and get me started. Apparently it's not the right sort of waiver and could be challenged (FFS)... so it's being bounced between HR and line manager atm.

I fucking hate bureaucracy like this. Utter farce.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you really need the CRB to come through before you start working? Often they allow you to start work before if contact is supervised


----------



## astral (Sep 12, 2013)

Could you start with some office work sorearm ? Get yourself familarised with the team and the office settings?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 12, 2013)

It's all sorted now, apparently the waiver wasn't the 'right' waiver and could be challenged - jesus wept, the bureaucracy is breathtaking isn't it? 

It's daft because the job will be office based, there is no contact with patients/vulnerable adults/children. It's in a hospital and there will be access to medical records but that is covered by DPA and then it will only be very limited access to patient details (demographics, disease status, treatment etc).

Had an email through giving directions to the actual department I will be in and apparently a contract is on it's way in the post!

WOOT!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been offered a job!
  Oh joy!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2013)

Good one barney_pig, is it one you want?


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Good one barney_pig, is it one you want?


I had 2 interviews this week one for network rail the other as a receptionist for the nhs, I have been offered the receptionist job, which I will love, but if the railway get back I would take that one as it is much more challenging, has better hours and pays more


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2013)

barney_pig  don't expect network rail to make a decision quickly - think it was nearly 2 months from interview to "no" recently for something I applied for...


----------



## gabi (Sep 13, 2013)

my other half got a job here in HK last week. 6 weeks after the interview  she was losing all hope and considering returning to london. so im very pleased. they are going to sponsor her visa and all. total change of industry but shes up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Not been here much. Been needing to get back on the full time work wagon. 

Had been dithering and procrastinating about getting started properly. On Wednesday I got a call out the blue and given 30 minutes notice for a telephone interview that went really well. Today have an informal face to face 'get to know you' type interview (first in a long time) so fingers are double crossed for starting work Monday


----------



## Cloo (Sep 13, 2013)

Funny how gsv and I have experienced very different problems in jobhunting. Mine was that there just weren't that many jobs around so I could easily go a couple of months without an interview; he's been getting loads of interviews to the point where it's really exhausting and wearing.

He was disappointed and upset to hear about the job he thought he might be in with, but then went quiet, from a _different_ agent, which means they were being downright dishonest saying they'd talk to him again, and in using one agent behind another's back, and extremely rude in just dropping him when he'd got so far along the process. I thought he'd accepted that role wasn't happening, but I suppose finding out about it like this was very galling.

He was feeling extremely unhappy and hopeless this afternoon just before another phone interview, that he wasn't confident of at the best of times, but he actually pulled it off and has been offered a face to face; in addition to this, the last f2f he had, on Weds, basically said he wanted him to meet some more people, so presumably they will give him a further round next week.

He's got to the point where he really doesn't want to talk about it, and it's been pulled into sharp relief by the prospect of his best mate's 40th on Sunday, which he didn't feel like going to. I kind of think his best response might be a cheery 'I'm in between jobs at the moment, talked enough about it, to be honest' or something similar, so it a) isn't put as a massive downer and b) closes off any discussion in a friendly manner.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 14, 2013)

well played barney_pig !

Cloo ... grrr must be frustrating. At least he is getting lots of interviews - my experience was similar to yours - hope he keeps his chin up.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2013)

Another first interview today, which went well,then a second interview with the guys from last week's phone interview (currently the role he has most interest in)

Talking with his mum last night they agreed maybe he could look more proactively at jobs in the field where most of his recent experience is (broadcast media); this would be a good idea.

He's also vaguely keeping an eye out for anything at a large local employer who are literally 10 mins walk away and are supposed to be amazing to work for, plus have onsite subsidised childcare. I have a feeling all their related work may require experience of a different kind, but it would be so fantastic for one of us to be able to work within walking distance, in terms of quality of life.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2013)

good lord applying for jobs can be a full time job in iteslf. 

Not had this much fun, sinse, well, fucking ever!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not been here much. Been needing to get back on the full time work wagon.
> 
> Had been dithering and procrastinating about getting started properly. On Wednesday I got a call out the blue and given 30 minutes notice for a telephone interview that went really well. Today have an informal face to face 'get to know you' type interview (first in a long time) so fingers are double crossed for starting work Monday



Got it


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorted 

Good on ya, and good luck!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Got it



Hurrah, well done.

What's the job? Jacket spud advisory service, representative for national sausage week?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2013)

Still waiting to hear from one where I had a first interview last Thursday and a second on Wednesday.  I'm thinking not hearing isn't a good sign.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 22, 2013)

Just before we left for a mate's wedding in Italy last week, gsv was offered 3 months contract (possibility to extend/go permanent), and he should be starting Wednesday. It's great to have something sorted and now be able to think about things like going out etc, and that he's not going to have too long a gap on his CV, which was starting to worry him. Shame it still leaves us in limbo about moving house. Gut feeling is that it'll probably roll for another 3 months if all goes well, but he says he'd probably rather not do it longer than that.

Interestingly, this firm has some interface with the US based guys just starting out in UK who liked him a lot but didn't have a suitable role, so it could provide an in with them, and I think he'll be letting the US guys know what he's doing and that he might be free in 3 to 6 months' time. 

We've agreed he'll probably know which way the wind is blowing within 4 to 6 weeks anyhow; if the work's going OK, if he's getting on with them and so on.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 23, 2013)

Big hugs to everyone job hunting today!


----------



## sorearm (Sep 30, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Just before we left for a mate's wedding in Italy last week, gsv was offered 3 months contract (possibility to extend/go permanent), and he should be starting Wednesday. It's great to have something sorted and now be able to think about things like going out etc, and that he's not going to have too long a gap on his CV, which was starting to worry him. Shame it still leaves us in limbo about moving house. Gut feeling is that it'll probably roll for another 3 months if all goes well, but he says he'd probably rather not do it longer than that.
> 
> Interestingly, this firm has some interface with the US based guys just starting out in UK who liked him a lot but didn't have a suitable role, so it could provide an in with them, and I think he'll be letting the US guys know what he's doing and that he might be free in 3 to 6 months' time.
> 
> We've agreed he'll probably know which way the wind is blowing within 4 to 6 weeks anyhow; if the work's going OK, if he's getting on with them and so on.



yay! Great news on gsv being offered something!

Hopefully lead onto something longer term!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 30, 2013)

As he says, it's a reprieve rather than a solution, but it sure as hell beats no job. Seems to be going really well so far; sounds like a pleasant and relaxed group of people he an feel at ease with, in stark contrast to the last place.


----------



## xes (Oct 1, 2013)

I've got an interview!!

Thursday 2:30


----------



## sorearm (Oct 2, 2013)

xes said:


> I've got an interview!!
> 
> Thursday 2:30



good luck!!!!!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2013)

xes said:


> I've got an interview!!
> 
> Thursday 2:30


Yes, Good luck, I don't know if you get nervous about these things, but I always think of interviews as just another chance to meet some people, like one does all the time. Works for me.


----------



## xes (Oct 3, 2013)

No I'm not a nervous person, I'm lookin forward to it. Haven't had an interview in about 14 years 
Do feel a bit strange, but I was working with some nasty resin stuff yesterday, and the whole house smells like a research lab...... (going to throw away all of these clothes)

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## xes (Oct 3, 2013)

think it went quite well, got to make a few ammendments to my cv to make it more transport logistics related, but this job is fucking mine bitches!!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2013)

I went for an interview mid June (having just started the current temp thing which will end before xmas)

Finally got a "no thanks" letter about mid September

Got a phone call today inviting me for a second interview.

I said I was a bit surprised to hear from them but yes I'd go



And what sort of thing happens at second interviews, anyway?  I don't think I've ever done one - all the jobs I've been interviewed for, I've either been offered the job or not on the strength of a single interview...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> And what sort of thing happens at second interviews, anyway?  I don't think I've ever done one - all the jobs I've been interviewed for, I've either been offered the job or not on the strength of a single interview...


In my limited experience, sometimes they just want another look at you to confirm or deny impressions gained at the first interview. Sometimes they might chuck a load of competency based questions at you, if they perhaps didn't at the first interview (note google competency based questions there are lots of tips and tricks online). Sometimes they may trick you into aptitude tests though doing that without warning would be nasty so probably they won't. Often the second interview is a chance for a new person to take a look at you, perhaps their manager / director / the manager you would be working with - whatever.

You could call them and ask them what you can expect at the second interview and if you should prepare anything in anticipation.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 3, 2013)

good luck to everyone out there


----------



## Garek (Oct 9, 2013)

I got an interview on Monday. What are the rules about asking about shekels? Job is advertised with no hours or pay which I think is frankly a bit ridiculous as it could be a complete waste of my time.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 9, 2013)

I assume you're not going through an agency then? If you are, you could ask them (I know I had to a few times). I think in questions at the end, if it's not been raised by them, you'd be entirely in your rights to ask something like 'What is the payscale for this role?'


----------



## weltweit (Oct 9, 2013)

Garek said:


> I got an interview on Monday. What are the rules about asking about shekels? Job is advertised with no hours or pay which I think is frankly a bit ridiculous as it could be a complete waste of my time.


I would have thought you would be within your rights to call in advance and ask for guidance on pay. It isn't something that you would expect to me minimum wage is it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2013)

weltweit said:


> In my limited experience, sometimes they just want another look at you to confirm or deny impressions gained at the first interview. Sometimes they might chuck a load of competency based questions at you, if they perhaps didn't at the first interview (note google competency based questions there are lots of tips and tricks online). Sometimes they may trick you into aptitude tests though doing that without warning would be nasty so probably they won't. Often the second interview is a chance for a new person to take a look at you, perhaps their manager / director / the manager you would be working with - whatever.
> 
> You could call them and ask them what you can expect at the second interview and if you should prepare anything in anticipation.



thanks.

In this case, it was more the 'chance for a new person to take a look' than anything else

 at having spent a few hours perusing their corporate crud on the web in case i got asked more questions about what i knew about the organisation

I has a job offer



subject of course to references and all that sort of stuff 

wish i felt more inspired - it's going to mean moving house and not in the direction i want to move, but dunno how many more chances i'll get...

having said that, there's 2 jobs been advertised this week which are closer to what i've done in the past, and nearer home too.

Aaaaaargh.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thanks.
> 
> In this case, it was more the 'chance for a new person to take a look' than anything else
> 
> ...


Yay to job offer 

There's absolutely no harm in applying for one or both of the other roles. There's also no harm in accepting the job offer you have right now and seeing how things go. It might not work out, but you'll have been earning for a bit, and in the meantime something else might come along that suits you better.

My experience is that companies move a lot slower than is optimal for this type of thing.


----------



## Garek (Oct 10, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought you would be within your rights to call in advance and ask for guidance on pay. It isn't something that you would expect to me minimum wage is it?



'High' enough job to not be minimum wage, 'low' enough not to be "competitive".


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2013)

Garek said:


> 'High' enough job to not be minimum wage, 'low' enough not to be "competitive".


I am afraid some employers do minimise their rates where they can. My current employer knew that I was desperate for a job and offered the bottom end of the range in the knowledge that I would pretty much have to take it.


----------



## astral (Oct 10, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I am afraid some employers do minimise their rates where they can. My current employer knew that I was desperate for a job and offered the bottom end of the range in the knowledge that I would pretty much have to take it.



This is such shitty behaviour.  I get paying as little as possible to minimise overheads, but in the longterm it doesn't achieve anything.  

I paid one of the guys who I hired last year £3k more than he asked for in interview (for a fairly low level job).  His skills were worth the extra money, I thought he could use a confidence boost and he is now insanely loyal to me.  It also saves me the several thousand pounds it would cost me to recruit again if he left.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2013)

astral said:


> This is such shitty behaviour.  I get paying as little as possible to minimise overheads, but in the longterm it doesn't achieve anything.


 
Yes, it is shitty. I needed 5k more and over a year that is not so much but monthly it makes all the difference in relation to my costs. There are not that many jobs around here for me so I will push for a revision upwards but if they refuse I don't have that many options. (not saying there are no jobs, but for my speciality there are not so many)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Yay to job offer
> 
> There's absolutely no harm in applying for one or both of the other roles. There's also no harm in accepting the job offer you have right now and seeing how things go. It might not work out, but you'll have been earning for a bit, and in the meantime something else might come along that suits you better.
> 
> My experience is that companies move a lot slower than is optimal for this type of thing.



Thanks - didn't notice this last week

Still nothing on paper to confirm last week's offer (don't see anything sinister in this - sounds like their HR process is kinda ) - big snag with that one is it will mean moving house (or at least renting somewhere near where it is short term - and  to the whole renting process)

I did apply for the other (more local) one which had Sunday as closing date, interview invite landed this afternoon, interview wednesday.  For the public sector, this is quite  in terms of speed.

Second (and more local) has closing date next week but still intend to apply.


----------



## Garek (Oct 17, 2013)

I just found a job which matches my skill set almost perfectly. Shame it is in a Private Member's Club in Mayfair


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2013)

was a 'creditable second place' in the above mentioned interview.

i has an interview friday for the very local one.  and they want me to do a presentation as part of the interview.  

and the thing that's been trundling along for months (and will mean moving) has now got to a definite offer and they want to talk start dates.

I wish I felt remotely inspired by it.

with mumtat not getting any younger, I'm going to need to move back to SE London sooner or later (this potential move is in the opposite direction) - and I'm not sure if the point at which I'll never be able to afford to isn't going to pass very soon (assuming it hasn't already passed)

although my chances of getting work in London seem close to zero - the employers in my kind of field seem now only to recruit new graduates.

AAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2013)

just had another call, someone likes me for a job, will hear back by monday maybe.


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

*sighs*

Jobsearch still grinding on.

and on.

Had a couple more unsuccessful interviews, albeit for posts that didn't really suit me anyway.

Suitable vacancies for my specialism(s) are pretty sparse so been chucking out applications for all kinds of tenuously related things but unsurprisingly not getting anywhere with these either. Despite being "willing" to halve my salary to do 'em. Overqualified and the wrong experience sadly .

Churning through agencies like there's no tomorrow. Always the same routine. See job, find out out its via agency, bung 'em my CV, they call me up all excited and talk up my chances and provisionally arrange a meeting/interview. Never hear from them again. 

Been looking for almost 2 years now with little to give me any serious cause for optimism.

Oh well. Working's overrated anyway innit?


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

...there are currently around 20 vacancies for my specialism in the entire country. None within commutable distance. Okay, its a quiet time of year but at the peak of recruiting season last year there were less than 100 vacancies. 

I was speaking to a friend who is involved in recruiting for my sector the other day and he reckoned that of the couple of hundred applications for every advertised vacancy they get about 60 to 70 credible candidates who they'd happily hire. Grim. I'm doing remarkably well to get shortlisted when I do in these conditions.

*Tightens belt another notch*


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2013)

What's your specialism chilango ? Or does that compromise your anonymity?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2013)

Had a skype interview for a job.   was in  just  the  kind of area i was interested in.  matched up well with my history and  me and the guy seemed to be on the same wave length as i talked not only about the teaching side of things but  showed understanding  about  the funding routes  and  challenges faced.  

didn't  get it.

this has kinda got me  down  as if i can't  get this kinda stuff what can i get?


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> What's your specialism chilango ? Or does that compromise your anonymity?



Broadly speaking Art teaching. But specialised somewhat within that.


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> Broadly speaking Art teaching. But specialised somewhat within that.


Ah ok. Is it the sort of thing that the OU, hotcourses, coursera, futurelearn etc run courses in, or is that completely different?


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Ah ok. Is it the sort of thing that the OU, hotcourses, coursera, futurelearn etc run courses in, or is that completely different?



What do you mean?

As in do I work in that field?

If so, no.

In theory I could work as a bog standard teacher in a bog standard school.


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> As in do I work in that field?
> 
> If so, no.


Well not only do you work in that field, but if not could you work in that field. As another option, iyswim.


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Well not only do you work in that field, but if not could you work in that field. As another option, iyswim.



Ah.

No. Probably not. I'd be interested to though.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 12, 2013)

I was just looking for a thread like this and saw it come up in most recent posts.

Arrrgh! I can't stand this! I have fuck all to live on. I'm not even being picky. I went back to uni in my late 20s, graduated this year and now right back to square one. I'm not even being picky, I'm applying for customer service jobs but the trouble is so is every one else so I never hear back.  Applied for a voluntary position and got invited for an interview ten minutes later! Couldn't believe how quick it was. Hopefully I'll get that for the experience and just to get out of my flat and interact with human beings.

Does anyone else get a sense of foreboding whenever they sign on? I do everything they ask of me, my 'adviser' says my job search is excellent but I still worry they're gonna sanction me. That's the whole point of it though isn't it?


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

...and to make matters worse. 

There was a job I applied for recently that I liked the sound of, and was confident I had a chance in (y'know having lowered my expectations and so on).

I've just done some rough calculations and it looks like I'd be £50 odd down very week just on childcare costs alone. I can't afford to _pay_ to go to work...even if I wanted to.

*resigned sigh*


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2013)

Recruiters are finding that, because Job Seekers requires claimants apply for at least two jobs a week, they are receiving many more than usual CVs per vacancy. They are being swamped, often by CVs that have no genuine chance of winning an interview. This is what a recruitment consultant told me just a couple of months ago. Basically he said, to even get your CV read, you need to telephone as well.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...and to make matters worse.
> 
> There was a job I applied for recently that I liked the sound of, and was confident I had a chance in (y'know having lowered my expectations and so on).
> 
> ...


 
Can your skills be transferrable to other roles, where there might perhaps be more vacancies?

People kept suggesting this to me when I was recently looking. Mind you, it used to piss me off no end so I stuck to my guns!


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Can your skills be transferrable to other roles, where there might perhaps be more vacancies?
> 
> People kept suggesting this to me when I was recently looking. Mind you, it used to piss me off no end so I stuck to my guns!



This is what I'm trying, but running into the problem of entry level salaries not covering childcare....and being overqualified/over experienced is putting people off (even in my field as if happens!).

Yet all this experience/qualification isn't a good enough fit to move across into similar level work in other industries.

Feel pretty trapped right now.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> This is what I'm trying, but running into the problem of entry level salaries not covering childcare....and being overqualified/over experienced is putting people off (even in my field as if happens!).
> 
> Yet all this experience/qualification isn't a good enough fit to move across into similar level work in other industries.
> 
> Feel pretty trapped right now.


I felt pretty trapped in my recent job hunt, mainly because I couldn't move for work. In the past I have always moved to wherever a suitable job was. I can't do that now. Well I really don't want to. Is that the situation you are in?


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> Ah.
> 
> No. Probably not. I'd be interested to though.


Does it lend itself to developing distance learning materials and self publishing?

This feels like 20 questions


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I felt pretty trapped in my recent job hunt, mainly because I couldn't move for work. In the past I have always moved to wherever a suitable job was. I can't do that now. Well I really don't want to. Is that the situation you are in?



Yup. Exactly. Though in all honestly I'd probably have to go back overseas. Which I'd happily do if it was just me but can't now.


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Does it lend itself to developing distance learning materials and self publishing?
> 
> This feels like 20 questions



It could.

I could, to be more specific, easily(ish) develop curriculum specific and more general distance learning stuff yes. I haven't seen any opportunities in this field though, just sales and marketing roles.


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> It could.
> 
> I could, to be more specific, easily(ish) develop curriculum specific and more general distance learning stuff yes. I haven't seen any opportunities in this field though, just sales and marketing roles.


I was thinking you could perhaps do this being self employed then selfpublish and/or sell your products.

Edit: perhaps Louis MacNeice could have some suggestions


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> I was thinking you could perhaps do this being self employed then selfpublish and/or sell your products.
> 
> Edit: perhaps Louis MacNeice could have some suggestions



Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 13, 2013)

Agency called today.  

'Sorry the job that you're qualified to do, the one that fits in well with your voluntary work, the one that pays OK and is easy to get to is gone now but we have this other job that you're not qualified to do, is miles away and pays shit. Is that something you'd be interested in?'

FFS


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2013)

friday's interview - got a "no thanks" and can't really summon up the enthusiasm to ring for feedback.  to be honest, it was a bit of a tangent from previous jobs so I'm not that surprised.

the thing that means relocating is getting interesting.  they want me to relocate before I start which I guess is fair enough (and frankly I can't face spending 5 hours a day commuting even short term) BUT it appears they can't provide any sort of reference for a potential landlord until after I start.      I can feel what a Scottish former colleague would describe as a "gettaefuck" moment coming...

another interview next week for another casual job

a couple of London based things I'm contemplating applying for.

the current weekday job has only a few weeks left before it ends.


----------



## xes (Nov 13, 2013)

xes said:


> just had another call, someone likes me for a job, will hear back by monday maybe.


well he said he'd phone me back monday, but he's on holiday this week  

Being put forward for the same job by another agency, so maybe I'll get more joy from them...


----------



## xes (Nov 22, 2013)

Finally one of the agencies which sent my CV of has got back to me! (a full month after first contact) Got an assessment day on the 9th of december, presumingthat's not an actual interview. I also have to fill in some psychometric test, they want to profile me, how nice. Anyone done one of those before? I'd like to land this job, it's 15grand a year more than my last one, hours a bit shitty, but at this stage I couldn't give a fuck about that!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2013)

gsv's contract has been extended to end of Feb, which is good, as that'd much better timing for looking for something else than start of Jan was. He's officially stopping looking for longer term stuff until start of next year now, except for two possibilities that came up from places he'd contacted while he was out of work - one had told him they only promoted internally, the other they didn't have project managers. He interviewed for the first yesterday and it went well. Their top salary is the bottom of his expectations, however it's based in North London somewhere he could cycle to in 20 minutes, so quality of life-wise, it'd be a real improvement.


----------



## xes (Nov 23, 2013)

heh, saw one of my old work mates last night, he'd spent a week in an Amazon warehouse, a job I'd turned down. He'd quit after his first week, said it was fucking horrendous. Glad I didn't even consider it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2013)

I am feeling pretty low about this whole job hunting malarkey, and I am not sure whether that's because it is worse than I was expecting, or simply that I haven't yet recovered from all the stress and anxiety from which I was suffering and which caused me to hand in my notice at my last job!

Put simply, I have a strong CV, which has been professionally pawed over and changed to make it so, and I am getting lots of interviews for jobs, but, as others in the thread are finding, I am having the problem of being overqualified, or too specific in my experience, or, when the job looks perfect for me, there is always someone who "more closely matches" or something similar. 

It's really hard and I don't know how long I can carry on. It's a relatively small field, in terms of employers, and word is getting out that I am out there and applying, which may be a good thing, or may be an awful thing, as people start questioning why no-one is offering me a job!  

My original plan was to sit back, take stock, and only apply for jobs which I thought would suit me but, instead, I have been panicking and applying for all kinds of things even if I know they won't have me, because I know I can do the job, and there may be someone out there prepared to give me a shot!

It's really difficult to get myself into a positive mindset to go for interviews when I feel like no-one wants me. 

I sobbed at the jobcentre on Friday when I was signing on.  And I spend a lot of my days (and nights) crying at the moment. 

I realise there is nothing you guys can do to help me, but I need to do something to sort myself out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2013)

Hang on in there Guinevere - I was in a very similar situation this time last year and had no idea what I was going to do next and I was feeling very low. But then I found a job by accident that I didn't even know I wanted but absolutely love doing now. Don't give up!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Hang on in there Guinevere - I was in a very similar situation this time last year and had no idea what I was going to do next and I was feeling very low. But then I found a job by accident that I didn't even know I wanted but absolutely love doing now. Don't give up!


Thanks. 

I wish I could feel more positive, and I do know, intellectually, that something will turn up but, emotionally (or whatever it is), I am convinced that nothing will, and every interview I go to knocks me back further. 

I have to keep reminding myself of how miserable and unhappy and ill I was at my last workplace, and why I absolutely had to leave, because, right now, I find myself regretting the fact that I am not there anymore!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2013)

Chin up Guineveretoo, the fact that you are getting interviews is very positive. I went for a long time not even getting those. Every step in the right direction is a good step.


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sort of job hunting.

I'm in work at the moment, earning fairly decent money in a comfortable job and I like the people I work with. I'm just about to finish a masters in Information and Library Management though, so starting to look for jobs in that area. There's barely anything in Bristol at the moment, so I'm considering applying for my first professional position. The downside is that it's only a 0.5 FTE role, so I'd only be earning about £12k a year and would need to top it up with work elsewhere.

Can't decide whether to chuck in my £25k a year job in an area I'm not interested in, for a break in the profession I'm training for, but working for peanuts.

Hmmm.

Actually I do know, but I'm scared.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Chin up Guineveretoo, the fact that you are getting interviews is very positive. I went for a long time not even getting those. Every step in the right direction is a good step.


Thanks. 

It doesn't feel positive, to get interviews but no offers!

My CV is very strong, and the interviews I am getting are for jobs for which I am perfectly fitted, albeit most of them at a junior level to the one I was doing before. That's the "overqualified" bit. I got feedback from one interview which said that there was nothing they could suggest that I need to improve - I was simply applying for the wrong job etc. etc. I then applied for another job at the same place, which was senior to that one, and they rejected me because there was another candidate who was better suited.

This seems to be the pattern, and it is exhausting me, emotionally and physically. I need to be positive to fill in an application form, and I need to psyche myself up a lot for the interview, even if it is for a job which I am not convinced about. That takes a lot. When I then get the rejection, it totally knocks me for six. I missed one interview because it was the day after another one, and I couldn't stop crying for several days after the rejection phone call. 

I have an interview this Thursday, and I can't even find the energy to prepare for it, because I am feeling so low. The last interview took a lot out of me in preparation as well as the interview itself. I haven't yet stopped crying.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 25, 2013)

The getting interviews is a v good sign, though. gsv found it exhausting when he had a lot, and disheartening when he wasn't landing something (and wondering whether people were soon going to start questioning why he didn't have a job yet) but the fact there was so much did mean he hit the mark before too long. It sounds like maybe you ought to focus only on the suitable ones and not put your energy into things you don't want, especially as you are generally getting interviews.

I had very little to apply for, but I could at least hold on to the fact that I was getting interviews and some people don't even get that far.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

strung out said:


> I'm sort of job hunting.
> 
> I'm in work at the moment, earning fairly decent money in a comfortable job and I like the people I work with. I'm just about to finish a masters in Information and Library Management though, so starting to look for jobs in that area. There's barely anything in Bristol at the moment, so I'm considering applying for my first professional position. The downside is that it's only a 0.5 FTE role, so I'd only be earning about £12k a year and would need to top it up with work elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I am missing something, but can't you apply to go part time in your current job, as well as taking on the other one?


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2013)

The job I do now isn't possible to do part time unfortunately, otherwise I would!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 25, 2013)

xes said:


> heh, saw one of my old work mates last night, he'd spent a week in an Amazon warehouse, a job I'd turned down. He'd quit after his first week, said it was fucking horrendous. Glad I didn't even consider it.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25034598


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

Cloo said:


> The getting interviews is a v good sign, though. gsv found it exhausting when he had a lot, and disheartening when he wasn't landing something (and wondering whether people were soon going to start questioning why he didn't have a job yet) but the fact there was so much did mean he hit the mark before too long. It sounds like maybe you ought to focus only on the suitable ones and not put your energy into things you don't want, especially as you are generally getting interviews.
> 
> I had very little to apply for, but I could at least hold on to the fact that I was getting interviews and some people don't even get that far.


Is it a good sign though? All it shows is that my cv is good, which I already knew. 

I am getting interviews for every union job for which I apply, but none of the non-union roles.

I certainly do need to focus on the suitable ones (i.e. at the right level in the union world), but these feel like they are few and far between, and I keep panicking about not getting a job before the money runs out, because I don't know when the next suitable one will come up. 

Also, the jobcentre folks tell me that I have agreed to apply for a certain number of jobs a week, although I don't remember making that agreement. It was probably in the small print somewhere. It seems that, even if I have to spend a lot of the week preparing for the interview because there is a presentation or whatever, I still have to apply for several other jobs. 

No wonder I am not getting a reply to any of the applications I make through agencies and linkedin etc. - they get so many sodding cvs, that they probably don't even realise which ones are serious.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

strung out said:


> The job I do now isn't possible to do part time unfortunately, otherwise I would!


Are you sure it isn't? It is a rare job which can't go half time...


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am feeling pretty low about this whole job hunting malarkey, and I am not sure whether that's because it is worse than I was expecting, or simply that I haven't yet recovered from all the stress and anxiety from which I was suffering and which caused me to hand in my notice at my last job!
> 
> Put simply, I have a strong CV, which has been professionally pawed over and changed to make it so, and I am getting lots of interviews for jobs, but, as others in the thread are finding, I am having the problem of being overqualified, or too specific in my experience, or, when the job looks perfect for me, there is always someone who "more closely matches" or something similar.
> 
> ...



Aye.

It fucking sucks.

Y'know everytime I get an interview it can cost me almost £100 in childcare, transport and other bits n bobs. They really are a mixed blessing!

Waiting, with no cause for optimism, on another 4 applications at the moment. A real mixed bag both in terms of role and salary. I've lost any sort of idea as to what level to pitch myself at now.

Oh well.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2013)

chilango are you a single parent? You'd get tax credits to help with some of the childcare costs up to a salary of £30k.


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> chilango are you a single parent? You'd get tax credits to help with some of the childcare costs up to a salary of £30k.



No, I'm not. Can't get tax credits either.

Partner has a decent salary thank goodness, means we're surviving money wise on just the one income. It's tight and there's nowt spare but we're warm, well-fed and able to pay the bills.

I'm luckier than most in that respect.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> It doesn't feel positive, to get interviews but no offers!





I kinda know the feeling - I am getting a fairly good success rate on getting interviews but not much beyond that.  

I wonder if I'm just not that good at interviews, or at least not that good at coming across with the right BS.

Starting to wonder whether it's worth seeing if national careers service can offer advice on this...

in news from here, a fairly good interview today, but think the hours / location aren't going to work from where i live now.  

that leaves the one offer which (I think i've mentioned earlier) means moving, but I can't get anything from them that I could give to a potential landlord until after I start - and that's assuming their HR function then get their act together.  More


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

I know that i am dreadful at interviews. 

Before I left my last job, I actually paid a lot of my own money to an executive coach person to do interview skills training. It was a huge amount of money, but I figured that it would be worth it if I had got the job.


----------



## xes (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm currently reading an NLP book (freebie) to help with my interviewing skillz. Brainwash the fuckers into hiring you 

thinking of having my CV properly reviewed and stuff. My mates missus does that sprt of stuff, is it worth it? I mean, I'm getting loads of people ring me up and telling me that they're sending my CV off, so it must be ok ish...


feeling everyone's pain, it is bloody frustrating.


----------



## xes (Nov 26, 2013)

Also, I still haven't fucking signed on


----------



## chilango (Nov 26, 2013)

Dunno.

The last few interviews I've had it's been quite clear afterwards that there was nothing I could've done "better" on the day to get the job. But that the other candidates fitted the role more neatly. (Or in one or two cases that the decision had already been made pre-interview and that they were just going through the motions with me as cheap, local, filler on the day ).

Fuck all I can do if the job openings simply aren't there.

I'm happy enough to change career at this point, but how the hell would I do that?


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

Another rejection in the email today (though at least they bothered to tell me. Most don't).

Trying to switch careers, even starting at the bottom, is getting nowhere. 

*sighs*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

xes said:


> I'm currently reading an NLP book (freebie) to help with my interviewing skillz. Brainwash the fuckers into hiring you
> 
> thinking of having my CV properly reviewed and stuff. My mates missus does that sprt of stuff, is it worth it? I mean, I'm getting loads of people ring me up and telling me that they're sending my CV off, so it must be ok ish...
> 
> ...


I think it is worth getting your cv reviewed. As I keep saying, I know mine is good, since it was mostly written by other people (!), but I sent it to one of these places which do a free review, and they actually made some points which I thought were useful!

Brainwashing them into hiring me sounds like a good idea! I don't think I can do that, though - I just go to pieces in interviews.


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

Sat trying to fill in an application for a job before my daughter wakes up from her afternoon nap...its an exciting sounding job, could be ideal...but the application form is in Comic Sans!  That has just cheered me up no end!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

chilango said:


> Another rejection in the email today (though at least they bothered to tell me. Most don't).
> 
> Trying to switch careers, even starting at the bottom, is getting nowhere.
> 
> *sighs*


I so relate to this!  But, as you say, at least you got a rejection. I find it so disheartening to go to some trouble to put together an appropriate cv and a specifically targeted cover letter, just to have it ignored, seemingly.  I did one yesterday, and I will be very surprised if I hear from them. Not least because, when I logged in to do it, it showed that I had previously applied for a similar role, and hadn't heard from that, either!

I have got to keep doing it, though, just in case, and also to keep the jobcentre folks off my back. 

Unfortunately, I missed the deadline for one job which I think would have been perfect, and I will never know whether that might have been the one! Of course, there have been many other occasions when I have seen a job which appeared perfect, and applied within the deadline, and still not been interviewed!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

xes said:


> Also, I still haven't fucking signed on


It is hell, signing on, and I cry each time. But the money is worth it, and it's an entitlement.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2013)

chilango said:


> Sat trying to fill in an application for a job before my daughter wakes up from her afternoon nap...its an exciting sounding job, could be ideal...but the application form is in Comic Sans!  That has just cheered me up no end!



I think you should find an even worse font (or at least one that comes close) and complete it in green text...


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think you should find an even worse font (or at least one that comes close) and complete it in green text...



There've been times in the past when I've completely re-formatted the application form so that it looks better. Doubt that went down well!

This Comic Sans one at least works, too many are full of broken tables and formatting errors that take longer to work around than the actual filling in.


----------



## xes (Nov 27, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think it is worth getting your cv reviewed. As I keep saying, I know mine is good, since it was mostly written by other people (!), but I sent it to one of these places which do a free review, and they actually made some points which I thought were useful!
> 
> Brainwashing them into hiring me sounds like a good idea! I don't think I can do that, though - I just go to pieces in interviews.


 You don't have to brainwash them, just try and mirror them a little. People like people, who are like themselves. Use simular words to them, speak in a simular tone and pattern. This (apparently, not put it to the test yet, interview is on the 9th) will make them like you, and give you the edge. Ask questions which make them picture you already working there, something like "How would you see my average day panning out, starting from the moment I walk through those doors over there" 
 And wear something purple, that's a listening colour is that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

xes said:


> You don't have to brainwash them, just try and mirror them a little. People like people, who are like themselves. Use simular words to them, speak in a simular tone and pattern. This (apparently, not put it to the test yet, interview is on the 9th) will make them like you, and give you the edge. Ask questions which make them picture you already working there, something like "How would you see my average day panning out, starting from the moment I walk through those doors over there"
> And wear something purple, that's a listening colour is that.


I have got an interview tomorrow. 

They (whoever "they" are!) do say that the first few seconds of any interview are critical, as people judge you on how you look, move and speak. I certainly believe that people appoint in their own image - it's one of the equality issues that I have raised with many employers over the years! But I can see how the purple could help! I don't know if I have anything smart enough in purple, though. 

I can see how mirroring them would work, and I like the point about the questions. I think, the last interview that I did, I asked those kind of questions, because I was really keen on the job, so I was asking things which probably assumed I was going to get it!  Although, having said that, I don't think the interview went terribly well, because I was quite hesitant, and couldn't answer some of the basic questions very well, despite loads of homework!


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd like to get an interview where little things like this, that are under my control, make the difference.

I'm sick of interviews where, frankly, it dosn't matter what I say,


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have got an interview tomorrow.



hope all goes well


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope all goes well



Aye G'luck Guineveretoo !


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2013)

...well that's all the "data" filled in (copy and pasted, I've enough saved application forms to cover virtually all formats now!). Just the statement bit to do tonight.


----------



## xes (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, good luck for tomorow Guin!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

chilango said:


> Aye G'luck Guineveretoo !





xes said:


> Yes, good luck for tomorow Guin!


Thanks!

I don't know whether I really want this one, in fact, or whether I can be bothered to do enough homework.

It's really difficult to keep going!  I have do some presentation or other, as usually with these things, it would seem.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have do some presentation or other,


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


For this one, there is just the blind presentation, as it were. I had one recently where they make you do ons in advance and a blind one on the day! That's too much, IMHO.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2013)

I had to do a presentation for my last interview. Luckily they only asked me to go for five minutes which meant I could just cover the main points. It went ok, but I was a bit surprised they would ask that on a first interview.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 27, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know whether I really want this one, in fact, or whether I can be bothered to do enough homework.
> 
> It's really difficult to keep going!  I have do some presentation or other, as usually with these things, it would seem.


I kind of think you (one) shouldn't worry too much about whether you want the job before you've been for the interview. The world is full of really badly written job adverts, and sometimes they disguise good jobs working with nice people. IMO.

I'm looking for temp work for a month if anyone has any ideas. Admin type stuff. And I want to move more permanently as well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 28, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I kind of think you (one) shouldn't worry too much about whether you want the job before you've been for the interview. The world is full of really badly written job adverts, and sometimes they disguise good jobs working with nice people. IMO.



I thought this as well, but I am starting to fret about it, because it is a relatively small field in which I work, and people talk to each other. So, I wonder whether I will get a reputation of applying for anything and everything, and if that might affect people's attitude to me. 

Also, people do make assumptions about people depending on the job title, and, on the face of it, I have been at a senior level to all but one of the jobs I have applied for recently, even though some of them paid more than I was on, and had a lot more responsibility. Right now, I am heading off for an interview for a job which appears to be several grades junior to the one I left, and I think there is a perceived difficulty in how much responsibility and personal leeway I used to have, compared to an actively managed role such as this. 

I think I am going to tell them, if asked, that I am looking around at what is out there, having been with my previous employer for nearly 14 years, so that I am applying for all jobs for which I think I am qualified.

We will see. I have to log out now, because I have totally failed to prepare for today's interview, and am panicking right now!


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

Hope it's going all in your favour Guineveretoo!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen a good job advertised that I am thinking of applying for. It's maternity cover again (boo!) but the salary is good enough for me to finally find somewhere to live (yay!).
It's in a grammar school though. Tell me if I'm being a dick, but I don't really want to help a bunch of toffs get educated. It's not a fee paying school, but it IS selective. I'd rather help kids who need it. Is this a ridiculous attitude?


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2013)

I sympathise, but remember that it's not the kids who get to choose where they get sent to school, so it's better they have someone like you helping them out who might be able to introduce them to alternative ideas (possibly naïve of me), than someone who doesn't. The job will be taken by someone, so it may as well be you.

I went to a selective independent school and the teachers/staff who helped me to think differently were the ones who probably wouldn't have dreamed of sending their kids to a place like that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

not that i'm really looking in the security line, but I had to look at this to see what they wanted for the other half...

Half Man Mobile Patrol Security Officer


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

hhmm, the interview i have for monday...been doing some research, and it seems others working for them, don;t have many good things to say about the company. It's a large company, but it seems that they work you to the core, treat you as a number rather than a person, and I can expect my private life to shrink whilst working for them. (Computacenter, anyone have any experiences?) BUT, it is managment level job, the pay is pretty good, and it looks like it could be a good place to get in, IF "my face fits" and that's one thing that people say, if your face doesn't fit, you will not settle in.

  Writing out lots of notes and things to ask/answer questions. Anyone with NLP experiece like to help me out wording some of it? I'm trying to fit in as many embedded commands as possible, working within the milton model. (take it to PMs if you're willing to help)

How did you get on Guin?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> Hope it's going all in your favour Guineveretoo!!!


Thanks for this, which I have just seen. 

It wasn't and it didn't! 

I am currently trying to complete another application form. I am finding it increasingly difficult.

This one is for the same people but a different job.  I am struggling with one bit in particular, and I only have today to finish it....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen a good job advertised that I am thinking of applying for. It's maternity cover again (boo!) but the salary is good enough for me to finally find somewhere to live (yay!).
> It's in a grammar school though. Tell me if I'm being a dick, but I don't really want to help a bunch of toffs get educated. It's not a fee paying school, but it IS selective. I'd rather help kids who need it. Is this a ridiculous attitude?


Not all grammar schools are full of toffs, and there are likely to be lots of kids there who need help, since they are selected by a process which is flawed and often inaccurate anyway!

Also, as others say, it is not the kids fault that have gone to a grammar school.

In fact, I went to a grammar school which I found out recently is still a grammar school! One of the reasons it succeeded is that it had a good, open and honest relationship with the other schools in the town, and even shared facilities with them, including the "secondary modern" school, and the "technical" school, as well as the boys' grammar school over the road. There was no sense that the kids at my school were toffs, or were better than those at the other schools. In fact, we were jealous because they had a swimming pool and better equipment for lots of classes. I am not sure what we had, other than the option to do O and A levels, but the kids from the other schools who showed aptitude for these, came across anyway. I don't know if this is still true, and I don't suppose this is the school you are looking at (although do share, in case it is!), and I am talking ancient history, so sorry for the minor derail...


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> hhmm, the interview i have for monday...been doing some research, and it seems others working for them, don;t have many good things to say about the company. It's a large company, but it seems that they work you to the core, treat you as a number rather than a person, and I can expect my private life to shrink whilst working for them. (Computacenter, anyone have any experiences?) BUT, it is managment level job, the pay is pretty good, and it looks like it could be a good place to get in, IF "my face fits" and that's one thing that people say, if your face doesn't fit, you will not settle in.
> 
> Writing out lots of notes and things to ask/answer questions. Anyone with NLP experiece like to help me out wording some of it? I'm trying to fit in as many embedded commands as possible, working within the milton model. (take it to PMs if you're willing to help)
> 
> How did you get on Guin?




Is this NLP legit? Does it actually work?....keep us posted?

Anyway.

Been offered an interview in the New Year for a post I thought I had no chance with. Which is nice. Would mean relocating, but that's not the end of world. I expect it'll be well enough paid to make the move worth it. Still not confident that I have much of a chance with it so not gonna indulge in too much idle speculation about moving. But always good to get shortlisted.

Applied for a very interesting job that I'd really like. Not so well paid, I'd only break even for the year or two, and it's a bit of career tangent. But looks really exciting. Not short listing on this till the New Year though so more waiting.

Oh well. At least there's something to keep me going over the holiday lull.


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Thanks for this, which I have just seen.
> 
> It wasn't and it didn't!
> 
> ...


fuck'em, you didn't want it anyway (IIRC) and another interview gives you more experience in interviews. They don't know what they let go! Best of luck in this one you're appying for now. Any questions you're struggling with, whack'em up here and see if we can collectivly help  (maybe we need an interview help thread)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> How did you get on Guin?



Badly, but thanks for asking. 

I was conscious early on in the interview that I didn't warm to the panel member who is going to line manage this person. In fact, I couldn't understand the question she was asking, and had to ask her to repeat it, even though it was pretty damn obvious.

I got the feeling that she didn't like me, anyway.

Sorry I can't help with the NLP stuff - I am bloody useless at that, even though I had it in mind when I was preparing for the interview.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> fuck'em, you didn't want it anyway (IIRC) and another interview gives you more experience in interviews. They don't know what they let go! Best of luck in this one you're appying for now. Any questions you're struggling with, whack'em up here and see if we can collectivly help  (maybe we need an interview help thread)


"Your ability to present complex data analysis effectively to a range of audiences with differing levels of technical knowledge, both in writing and orally"

The problem is that I think you need to know a bit more about me in order to answer it. 

This is the only bit which is not yet complete....


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen a good job advertised that I am thinking of applying for. It's maternity cover again (boo!) but the salary is good enough for me to finally find somewhere to live (yay!).
> It's in a grammar school though. Tell me if I'm being a dick, but I don't really want to help a bunch of toffs get educated. It's not a fee paying school, but it IS selective. I'd rather help kids who need it. Is this a ridiculous attitude?



It's not ridiculous but...

As I'm sure I've said to you before, you're "just a worker". Taking a job at private or grammar school doesn't imply any support for those systems.

Jobs are too scarce at the moment to realistically pick and choose on "ethical" grounds.

Your priority has to be getting yourself into a secure position where you can build the skills and experience to be competitive in your field so that you have the best chance possible when the "dream" job does come up.


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was conscious early on in the interview that I didn't warm to the panel member who is going to line manage this person. In fact, I couldn't understand the question she was asking, and had to ask her to repeat it, even though it was pretty damn obvious.
> 
> I got the feeling that she didn't like me, anyway..



"Liked" cos it's best in the long run to discover this at interview rather than on the job!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

chilango said:


> "Liked" cos it's best in the long run to discover this at interview rather than on the job!


Very true - I really don't think I could have worked for her. 

But I so need a job!  I know we all do, and that is what this thread is for...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen a good job advertised that I am thinking of applying for. It's maternity cover again (boo!) but the salary is good enough for me to finally find somewhere to live (yay!).
> It's in a grammar school though. Tell me if I'm being a dick, but I don't really want to help a bunch of toffs get educated. It's not a fee paying school, but it IS selective. I'd rather help kids who need it. Is this a ridiculous attitude?



Dunno really.  Serious 'toffs' will send their kids to private schools anyway.  

Grammar schools tend overwhelmingly to get middle class kids (i.e. the ones who grew up in homes where they got a head start and possibly a bit of private tuition and such) rather than the ones who grew up in homes with less well educated / literate parents, as those kids, however intelligent, are mostly still catching up with the more advantaged ones by the time the "11+" declares them a failure at the age of 10...

You could at least bring a non-dickhead influence in to the life of these kids.  Whether you will fit in with the ethos of such schools (I guess they vary, although some I've had dealings with have a 'we're pretending to be a public school' aura of dickishness from the top down.)



chilango said:


> Been offered an interview in the New Year for a post I thought I had no chance with. Which is nice. Would mean relocating, but that's not the end of world. I expect it'll be well enough paid to make the move worth it. Still not confident that I have much of a chance with it so not gonna indulge in too much idle speculation about moving. But always good to get shortlisted.



In circumstances like that, I try to make sure I have time to have a good mooch around the area (if I don't already know it) when I go for the interview.  To see what it's like and get an idea if I could afford to live there / if I could face living there.



Guineveretoo said:


> Badly, but thanks for asking.





news from here is that I didn't get the job from last week's interview (although I'd come to the conclusion that I wouldn't be able to do the shifts from here without a convoluted and lengthy journey)

Only option (apart from keep looking) seems to be the one that will involve relocating, and where the employer's crap HR people can't give me anything that will satisfy a potential landlord / agent until after I start, so will mean weeks in a B&B or some such.

Blargh.

I have a really bad feeling about this job, also a fear that it represents my last chance.

Aaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

chilango said:


> Is this NLP legit? Does it actually work?....keep us posted?


I certainly will keep you posted! And i think NLP works, at least it should, hypnosis works, and this is all related and linked to it. It's just using the right words to try and show yourself in the best light, and trying to match the raport so that you become more favorable to the interviewer. At the moment I'm writing out answers to questions I may be asked (why do I want to work here, what are my strengths/weaknesses, what can I bring to the company...ect. I just want to word them so I come over as the best person. If all that takes is me laying my hand on a table whilst saying certain things, then it's worth a shot. And it's free, as I'm using all free stuff to learn this with.

An example of how this can work, would be something like this , if they ask if you have any questions, just say something like "If you hire me, when will you let me know" Nice and easy, but when you say the words "you hire me" you can leave a slight pause before saying it, and lay your hand on the table as you say it. (or do another hand guesture which highlights the embedded command) Layer the commands throughout the interview, so every question has something like "I can do xyz" or "I will find the best way to do xyz" So "I can do" or "I will find the best way" would be your commands, and you will highlight this with a hand guesture, or a tonal marking. tone your voice downward, to make a statement, tone it upward to pose a quesion.

A good way to layer embedded commands is within a story. So if they ask you something like "can you give us an example of a problem you dealt with" then you can go into one. Start it off with somrthing like "you know when you have xyz problem" this makes them think about it in a way that's personal to them, and then give what YOU did, and how YOU solved it, and what YOU learnt. use future tense "I will do this" or "I can do that" and "I take control by doing xyz". Also, causality links can help string it along in a hypnotic way. Things like "and then you" "as you know" "you might see" "which forces you to" "think about" "I understand" "I am aware that" "presuppose". ect, so you break up the commands with things like that, and keep your statements short, and rythmic. (milton model)

I'll let uou know how it works! It will be my first go at trying it, and I will be under pressure. But if I can get my answers written out, and learnt, then I'm in with a shot. I'm trying to keep it simple, but there's so much to learn! I am learning it, though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

I certainly agree with writing down answers in advance to possible questions they may ask, and I think I may have been more successful in at least some of the interviews I have had recently if I had done this, since I totally failed on the "things you didn't do so well and how you learnt from them" questions, even though these have been asked at more than one interview. Wasn't asked at my last interview, though 

I also agree that the language used can convey a particular impression, and make people see that you are keen, and that you are someone they would like to work with. Not sure whether that is NLP, but I am prepared to give it a go as well!


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> In circumstances like that, I try to make sure I have time to have a good mooch around the area (if I don't already know it) when I go for the interview.  To see what it's like and get an idea if I could afford to live there / if I could face living there.



Fortunately I already know the area very well. In fact I'll be there for a few days at some point over the holidays. So all good on that score.


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> "Your ability to present complex data analysis effectively to a range of audiences with differing levels of technical knowledge, both in writing and orally"
> 
> The problem is that I think you need to know a bit more about me in order to answer it.
> 
> This is the only bit which is not yet complete....


it's a big long question, with amny different answers (and as you say, you need to know more about you to answer it.) I'm sure you have examples of when you've presented date which was hard for a newb to understand. And you used your excelent conversation skills to get the message through, with your fantastic ability to break down complicated information, into something with any layman can understand. This could be something as easy as teaching an elderly relative to use a computer, or something more work related, training new staff to understand a computing issue. Which could encompass many different levels of understanding. But you with your skillz, made them all understand. present it as their problem, and your solution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2013)

I decided not to apply to that job.
Didn't really fancy working in a grammar school for all the obvious reasons. Also, don't want to do another maternity cover cos I wouldn't be able to do much in the job.
I shall take my chances, for the time being, in non-selective schools.


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> I certainly will keep you posted! And i think NLP works, at least it should, hypnosis works, and this is all related and linked to it. It's just using the right words to try and show yourself in the best light, and trying to match the raport so that you become more favorable to the interviewer. At the moment I'm writing out answers to questions I may be asked (why do I want to work here, what are my strengths/weaknesses, what can I bring to the company...ect. I just want to word them so I come over as the best person. If all that takes is me laying my hand on a table whilst saying certain things, then it's worth a shot. And it's free, as I'm using all free stuff to learn this with.
> 
> An example of how this can work, would be something like this , if they ask if you have any questions, just say something like "If you hire me, when will you let me know" Nice and easy, but when you say the words "you hire me" you can leave a slight pause before saying it, and lay your hand on the table as you say it. (or do another hand guesture which highlights the embedded command) Layer the commands throughout the interview, so every question has something like "I can do xyz" or "I will find the best way to do xyz" So "I can do" or "I will find the best way" would be your commands, and you will highlight this with a hand guesture, or a tonal marking. tone your voice downward, to make a statement, tone it upward to pose a quesion.
> 
> ...











Actually sounds interesting.


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I certainly agree with writing down answers in advance to possible questions they may ask, and I think I may have been more successful in at least some of the interviews I have had recently if I had done this, since I totally failed on the "things you didn't do so well and how you learnt from them" questions, even though these have been asked at more than one interview. Wasn't asked at my last interview, though
> 
> I also agree that the language used can convey a particular impression, and make people see that you are keen, and that you are someone they would like to work with. Not sure whether that is NLP, but I am prepared to give it a go as well!


Yes, that is NLP explained, just using the right language, and matching/pacing raport.

I'm learning from this book, whuch is free if anyone else wants to have a crack at it. It's got lots of exersizes for you to do, although I'm sort of bypassing anything where you need more than 1 person, and turning to the radio/TV to try and see which rep system does with which newsreader/pannalist ect.

http://issuu.com/scottjenson/docs/bob_g._bodenhamer_-_user_s_manual_f


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I decided not to apply to that job.
> Didn't really fancy working in a grammar school for all the obvious reasons. Also, don't want to do another maternity cover cos I wouldn't be able to do much in the job.
> I shall take my chances, for the time being, in non-selective schools.



Is it like teaching jobs where the vacancies for Sept 2014 start coming out between New Year and Easter?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

xes said:


> it's a big long question, with amny different answers (and as you say, you need to know more about you to answer it.) I'm sure you have examples of when you've presented date which was hard for a newb to understand. And you used your excelent conversation skills to get the message through, with your fantastic ability to break down complicated information, into something with any layman can understand. This could be something as easy as teaching an elderly relative to use a computer, or something more work related, training new staff to understand a computing issue. Which could encompass many different levels of understanding. But you with your skillz, made them all understand. present it as their problem, and your solution.


Aw thanks. That actually helps me quite a lot, and I will be incorporating it....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I decided not to apply to that job.
> Didn't really fancy working in a grammar school for all the obvious reasons. Also, don't want to do another maternity cover cos I wouldn't be able to do much in the job.
> I shall take my chances, for the time being, in non-selective schools.


Fair enough. Which grammar school was it, though (just in case it was the one I went to...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2013)

chilango said:


> It's not ridiculous but...
> 
> As I'm sure I've said to you before, you're "just a worker". Taking a job at private or grammar school doesn't imply any support for those systems.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I agree with that. I think taking a job in a selective or fee-paying school _does_ imply support for these systems. How else are you going to be able to work there without exploding in rage?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Fair enough. Which grammar school was it, though (just in case it was the one I went to...)


Not saying here!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2013)

chilango said:


> Is it like teaching jobs where the vacancies for Sept 2014 start coming out between New Year and Easter?


Nope, I see them advertised all year, some for immediate start


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not saying here!


Fair enough


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that. I think taking a job in a selective or fee-paying _does_ imply support for these systems. How else are you going to be able to work there without exploding in rage?



Have you tried?

Kids are just kids.

I've taught kids of some the richest people in the world and I've taught destitute refugees in the middle of a famine ridden civil war.

Oh it's made me fucking angry alright. 

But not with the kids, never with the kids.

It has however honed and sharpened my anger. I now know a lot more about exactly how these systems perpetuate inequality etc.

If you don't think you can work in a selective school, fair enough, that's your call. 

Sadly most of us don't get that amount of choice as to what jobs we take. If you do, then great.


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope, I see them advertised all year, some for immediate start



Cool. Cos as far as teaching goes the indies advertise earlier than the state so if it was the case you'd want to hold fire a little I expect.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got the phone call giving me the feedback from last week's interview. It wasn't terribly helpful, as ever. 

She said that it was a very strong field (they always say that), and that I am clearly very experienced, and would be able to do the job.  However, I need to be more concise and focussed, and clearer as to why I want to work for them particularly. 

The concise and focussed bit was simply nerves, so I don't know what I can do about that, but the specific about why them in particular is lack of homework. I did say that I hadn't done enough homework!


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

I('m) try(ing) to over come the nerves thing by repeating over and over again out loud, the answers that I've written out. That way when you state things, you can state them more confidentally, because you know what you're saying. Plan is that it will give me more control, and make me seem like a strong candidate. Not overbearingly so, but, sure about my statements. Also, lots of the questions asked, will have simular answers, so you can borrow from already practiced answers. (again, this is my plan, by this time next week, I'll have an inkling of how good a plan it was  )


----------



## Looby (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been rushing to complete an application that has to be in tomorrow.

I've had the advert for nearly 4 weeks and have known it was coming since July. 

I really, really want the job so why am I such a dick? I think I've done a good application but it could probably be better if I'd done a bit each night as planned. 

I don't deserve the fucking job!


----------



## xes (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes you do!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I've been rushing to complete an application that has to be in tomorrow.
> 
> I've had the advert for nearly 4 weeks and have known it was coming since July.
> 
> ...



Yes you do. Everyone does this! 

A deadline is a only a deadline for me when its smacking me in the face. I find that pressure concentrates the mind.


----------



## Looby (Dec 3, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Yes you do. Everyone does this!
> 
> A deadline is a only a deadline for me when its smacking me in the face. I find that pressure concentrates the mind.



Yeah, I'm the same. I once took a week off work to revise and write an OU essay. I played freecell for 4 1/2 days then did the essay at the very last minute. 

Thanks both, I really want this job.

More money, a job I actually want to do and a company car. Eeek!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Yeah, I'm the same. I once took a week off work to revise and write an OU essay. I played freecell for 4 1/2 days then did the essay at the very last minute.
> 
> Thanks both, I really want this job.
> 
> More money, a job I actually want to do and a company car. Eeek!



I did exactly the same with my MSc dissertation this year. Fucked around procrastinating for weeks until the mental shit hit the fan. I got it in on time (just) and I found out I passed today 

Good luck with the job, it sounds worth the last minute effort!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Mapped (Dec 3, 2013)

I've found that procrastination is actually quite useful if you have a few things on the go. Whilst I wasn't writing my dissertation I did loads of renovations on my house and loads of good work in my day job. When those priorities have been switched I've inadvertently put plenty of effort into the non-urgent one. 

This must be a sign of craziness, but this year it got to the point where I was trying to trick myself about what needed to be done when to try and avoid the inevitable stress. Unfortunately I didn't fall for my own ruse


----------



## xes (Dec 4, 2013)

just had a call from one of the agencies, a shift manager job for Gist, looking after the starbucks contract. Money's not that great, and it's working for the devil!! Might string them along for a bit though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 4, 2013)

I have just submitted another application for a different job at the same place as the one which turned me down last week, and who are interviewing me for another job next week!

I suppose it might be third time lucky or something...


----------



## chilango (Dec 5, 2013)

In the meantime I've had a very positive meeting about a possible role. Looks very exciting. But nothing more will happen till the New Year. 

Still a couple of bits of positivity to get thru Christmas.

Feeling, dare I say it, a little more optimistic than I have for quite some time. Nothing concrete, but good for the self-esteem at least.


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2013)

Got an interview for my first professional post next week. Suddenly I'm starting to panic about how little I know and how much I blagged on the application.


----------



## xes (Dec 6, 2013)

Just had a call back from the people who said I had an interview on monday. Well apparently they screwed up and i don't. But that's ok, they've only been stringing me along with it for 6 fucking weeks


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2013)

strung out said:


> Got an interview for my first professional post next week. Suddenly I'm starting to panic about how little I know and how much I blagged on the application.


I may have put two and two together to make five, but are you now a proper librarian?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2013)

strung out said:


> Got an interview for my first professional post next week. Suddenly I'm starting to panic about how little I know and how much I blagged on the application.


Congrats. 

Homework! Revision! 

Get on with it 

I also like that tip above about memorising answers to questions which may come up. 

I am going to do that for my interview next week.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2013)

xes said:


> Just had a call back from the people who said I had an interview on monday. Well apparently they screwed up and i don't. But that's ok, they've only been stringing me along with it for 6 fucking weeks


That's bad!


----------



## xes (Dec 6, 2013)

It is, isn't it. But after reading the reviews online for other people who have dealt with Hays, yes, that's HAYS. I shouldn't be supprised. They are a total fucking shower of cunts.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 6, 2013)

Ah, you didn't say it was through Hays. They really hacked me off, too, in similar ways. I no longer use them, if I can avoid it.


----------



## xes (Dec 6, 2013)

No, I shant either. If they have the audacity to phone me on monday, they'll be getting an earful, and told to never contact me again.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I may have put two and two together to make five, but are you now a proper librarian?


not quite. I've still to write the dissertation of my MSc, after which I'll have finished a proper CILIP accredited course. Because I've completed the taught section of the course though, I can apply for professional positions, despite not having finished the course just yet.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2013)

I have got to leave in about 40 minutes for an interview, and I am really struggling!

Yesterday, I decided I was going to pull out. 

It's difficult to motivate myself, particularly when it is for the same people who turned me down less than a fortnight ago. In fact, it is for the same job, but in a different bit of the organisation, and the interview panel is going to be chaired by the same person. 

There is still part of me that wants to pull out rather than put myself through that again, for nothing!


----------



## gabi (Dec 10, 2013)

Best of luck...

It sounds trite, but yeh.. Just relax and be yourself... 

Also, and here's a handy tip, make sure your fly is done up, particularly if you're going commando, a basic mistake I once made, which while amusing in hindsight, did me no favours. Nobody wants to see a big clutch of pubage first up in the morning, particularly not a prospective new employer. Missed out on that one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2013)

I am wearing a dress, so I don't think that's going to be a problem for me.


----------



## gabi (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok. Perhaps I should have done that.

More seriously, do you have printouts of your cv to take in. Props are good for interviews.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a print out of my application form, yes. 

Last time, I was told that I was not focussed enough, but that was nerves. Right now, I just feel depressed. Nerves are almost better.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2013)

chilango said:


> Is this NLP legit? Does it actually work?....keep us posted?


It has some merit, but it's oversold and frequently misused. 

You don't need NLP skills to fill in an application form, just the usual guidelines - use positive language, emphasise strengths, keep your writing punchy and to the point.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> "Your ability to present complex data analysis effectively to a range of audiences with differing levels of technical knowledge, both in writing and orally"
> 
> The problem is that I think you need to know a bit more about me in order to answer it.
> 
> This is the only bit which is not yet complete....


"I am a strong and articulate communicator, with excellent written and verbal skills. I am able to adapt my approach to a wide range of audiences, and quick enough on my feet to be able to interpret and convey complex topics effectively and authoritatively."

Knowing what I know of you, some of the above is probably even true


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have got to leave in about 40 minutes for an interview, and I am really struggling!



hope all went well



existentialist said:


> "I am a strong and articulate communicator, with excellent written and verbal skills. I am able to adapt my approach to a wide range of audiences, and quick enough on my feet to be able interpret and convey complex topics effectively and authoritatively."



If this is for a covering letter / personal statement on an application (I may have misunderstood something here) then wouldn't you need to back that up with some examples, e.g. of the circumstances in which you've done this sort of thing?  Rather than just repeating / confirming what it said in the advert / person spec?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2013)

existentialist said:


> "I am a strong and articulate communicator, with excellent written and verbal skills. I am able to adapt my approach to a wide range of audiences, and quick enough on my feet to be able to interpret and convey complex topics effectively and authoritatively."
> 
> Knowing what I know of you, some of the above is probably even true


Too late - that was last week!

And I couldn't say all of that, because it is almost exactly what I said in the section about my communication skills


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I have just failed, yet again, to get a job for which I am perfectly qualified.

So, more waste of my time, energy and emotion, and a bit more draining of my psyche.

I think I will be drinking too much this evening. Shame I don't have any friends within drinking distance, because, when I am depressed like this, drinking on my own is perhaps not so good.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 10, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I have just failed, yet again, to get a job for which I am perfectly qualified.
> 
> So, more waste of my time, energy and emotion, and a bit more draining of my psyche.



Earlier in the year I had an interview for a job which I could do almost in auto mode I knew it so well. The first interview with an HR person seemed to go well. At the end I asked my usual closing questions including: "is there any reason you can think of why I might not progress to the next stage?" thinking that as the interview had gone well I would be being invited to second interview. Well she said there is something, the team is very buzzy and I am not sure how you would fit in!

Buzzy! wtf is that .... if it is a nuanced way of saying "young"? discrimination on age is illegal. When I told my own recruitment agent she was cross, she said whatever the interviewer had thought she should not have said that, and that it was very unprofessional.

Anyhow, onwards and upwards, I continued working hard every day at my job hunting and a month or so later landed a job which better suits my temperament.

You will find a suitable job Guineveretoo, just carry on taking action every day, you will get there!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2013)

I am trying to summon up a sensible answer to 



> describe a time when you have delivered excellent customer service



in an online application.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am trying to summon up a sensible answer to
> describe a time when you have delivered excellent customer service
> in an online application.


Is there really not a time when you did this?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Is there really not a time when you did this?



I think I do the job/s I do / have had properly and that includes the 'customer service' bit of the job.

What constitutes 'excellent' in this context?  (in the eyes of the HR person or their computer who's reading through this stuff?)

Is it just doing the job properly?

In some jobs, making an effort to go 'beyond the call' is wrong in the eyes of management...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 11, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think I do the job/s I do / have had properly and that includes the 'customer service' bit of the job.
> 
> What constitutes 'excellent' in this context?  (in the eyes of the HR person or their computer who's reading through this stuff?)
> 
> ...



Yes I see your point in the last bit. But there must have been a time when you managed to delight a customer while doing what was expected of you from the company's point of view.

It isn't a totally easy question I warrant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it OK to leave salary details blank on application forms? Why do they want to know and why should I tell them?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it OK to leave salary details blank on application forms? Why do they want to know and why should I tell them?



it's to help them gauge the minimum they can offer you that you would be likely to accept. 

so if the pay range for new job is £20-25k, and you are on £22,500 and they offer you the job, they will likely offer either exactly the same as you are on now or a bit more, e.g. £23k.

this is regardless of how well you fit the job and whether you deserve the top end or not. i had this happen when i recently moved jobs and i countered and insisted on an offer nearer the top of the range.

not sure if it's ok to leave blank though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

The salary is already published.
My current salary is significantly lower than it, so I don't want to give them an excuse to lower their published figure.
And why should I have to provide salary details for all my past jobs? It's irrelevant now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Also, this job application is in a badly formatted Word document, so the application is going to look a right mess. I have to keep changing the font of my answers so they look different from the rest of the text. Each time I click on a new field


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a call from a recruitment agency about a possibly suitable job they wanted to put me forward for. the job IS suitable. what the actual fuck? 

said yes, been 'put forward', crossed fingers.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, this job application is in a badly formatted Word document, so the application is going to look a right mess. I have to keep changing the font of my answers so they look different from the rest of the text. Each time I click on a new field




I get really pissed off with badly formatted online forms. .

As for your salary? I'd put it in. Gaps always raise questionmarks. They may also make any number of assumptions based on a lack of salary info. None of them in your favour.

If they've already published the salary on offer they're hardly likely to lower it in any offer to you. In the event they did, you'd politely simply decline and end the interview at that point, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a council form, so I can't just do my own. 
You are supposed to account for all of your jobs since leaving education, yet it only gives you space for three jobs. It asks you to photocopy the form to add more if necessary, but how do you do that in a word doc? Everything I have tried so far looks shit. And I need to account for a career break but there's no format for that either so I have to adapt the employment history one with N/As in most fields. It jus makes the whole thing look shit.
And I have just lost the whol afternoon's work cos it got so fucked I had to leave the doc without saving. The ridiculously slow PCs at work made it even more tortuous


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It is a council form, so I can't just do my own.
> You are supposed to account for all of your jobs since leaving education, yet it only gives you space for three jobs. It asks you to photocopy the form to add more if necessary, but how do you do that in a word doc? Everything I have tried so far looks shit. And I need to account for a career break but there's no format for that either so I have to adapt the employment history one with N/As in most fields. It jus makes the whole thing look shit.
> And I have just lost the whol afternoon's work cos it got so fucked I had to leave the doc without saving. The ridiculously slow PCs at work made it even more tortuous



Been there. Too many times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

I am sick of having to write all these forms from scratch. Aaaargh!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)

at crappy forms

and  at forms that ask for every job since you left school.

If I include everything other than the odd days' casual work ones, then it still runs to about 20...

Can you add a continuation sheet / blank page for the additional ones?  And the career break/s?

Or ring someone and ask if they seriously want jobs from more than X years ago?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

I could add a continuation to a paper form but I'm not sure how to do it on one I'm going to email in.
I think you have to account for your life in education jobs, just in case you were once a radio DJ or tv presenter in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I could add a continuation to a paper form but I'm not sure how to do it on one I'm going to email in.



page / section breaks?

separate word document?



Orang Utan said:


> I think you have to account for your life in education jobs, just in case you were once a radio DJ or tv presenter in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Page/section breaks are beyond by skillset in Word. 
I suppose I could provide a seperate word doc, but I wanted one easy to read doc.
But, yes, I think that would be best.


----------



## xes (Dec 12, 2013)

Have an interview on Tuesday for the Starbucks warehouse shift manager thingy. Shift work, boo  But still, it's an interview at least, even if it's just for a practice.


----------



## xes (Dec 12, 2013)

Just found this useful site which has some practice tests for some of the tests we'll come up against in interviews.

http://www.shldirect.com/en/practice-tests/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Page/section breaks are beyond by skillset in Word.
> I suppose I could provide a seperate word doc, but I wanted one easy to read doc.
> But, yes, I think that would be best.



http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/word-help/insert-a-page-break-HA010368779.aspx for page breaks.  I think that Ctrl and return do the same thing (maybe best to try it on a test document first)


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't heard about the job I applied for a couple of weeks ago. 

The interviews are Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I think I can assume I've not got an interview. 

They wouldn't still be sifting would they? Especially as the interviews won't be local. They'll be London or regional office I reckon. 

I'm gutted but also sort of relieved. 
There would be a hell of a lot of driving involved and a 2-2 1/2 hour commute each way the days I'd be in the office. 

I did the drive today and it's a shitter.

Most of the trip is narrow roads full of lorries and tractors. 

Still gutted though.


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2013)

I have my first proper interview in about 5 years tomorrow.

we've got an excel test (despite me not knowing much about excel), before a panel interview.

absolutely bricking it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck mate! You'll be fine! (and if you're not, you'll learn something)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I haven't heard about the job I applied for a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The interviews are Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I think I can assume I've not got an interview.





although if the 2 1/2 hour journey is anything more than about once a month, balls to that.  especially in winter.



strung out said:


> I have my first proper interview in about 5 years tomorrow.
> 
> we've got an excel test (despite me not knowing much about excel), before a panel interview.
> 
> absolutely bricking it.





hope all goes well.

i still haven't come up with the right form of bollocks about customer service yet.  Closing date is Friday.   I suppose I ought to get on with it.


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be astounded if I do get the job, given my lack of experience in applying for this kind of stuff, but we've all got to start somewhere innit.

There's a lot of 'commercial awareness' type stuff that I have to do in my current job, which I don't think many other candidates will have. Hopefully things like negotiating large contracts, presenting to corporate clients etc will be valuable skills to have for a university librarian...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Page/section breaks are beyond by skillset in Word.
> I suppose I could provide a seperate word doc, but I wanted one easy to read doc.
> But, yes, I think that would be best.



Orang Utan, can you not just copy and insert the section on jobs, making that section of the word document longer so you can fit in what you want to say. I have done that with word forms before.

Also, I know what you mean with naff badly formatted word forms. Luckily usually in my sector they accept CVs most of the time because I hate application forms!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

A colleague is about to go for an interview for a job I am also in the running for.
Do I wish her luck insincerely or say nowt?


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague is about to go for an interview for a job I am also in the running for.
> Do I wish her luck insincerely or say nowt?



Wish her luck sincerely obviously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

But I can't!


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2013)

Good luck for today strung out!


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But I can't!



you really should!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague is about to go for an interview for a job I am also in the running for.
> Do I wish her luck insincerely or say nowt?


Slash her tyres and/or nick her wallet obvs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

chilango said:


> you really should!


You can't though. It's either wish her luck insincerely or not at all, isn't it?
You can't force sincerity


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague is about to go for an interview for a job I am also in the running for.
> Do I wish her luck insincerely or say nowt?


i sincerely wish her luck.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague is about to go for an interview for a job I am also in the running for.
> Do I wish her luck insincerely or say nowt?


you've missed the opportunity now to show her you've a shred of decency.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

A reminder of the thread title for the inadequate and malicious:
the job hunting SUPPORT thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you've missed the opportunity now to show her you've a shred of decency.


Please leave this thread immediately.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A reminder of the thread title for the inadequate and malicious:
> the job hunting SUPPORT thread


i am supporting you. given my unambiguous support for her you do not have to issue a mealy-mouthed 'good luck', thus saving you from a moral quandary.


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2013)

Well good luck to you OU, maybe you can, through gritted teeth, wish her luck? You don't have to mean it so that she gets the job over you, just a sportsmanly gesture, it doesn't have to be sincere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

xes said:


> Well good luck to you OU, maybe you can, through gritted teeth, wish her luck? You don't have to mean it so that she gets the job over you, just a sportsmanly gesture, it doesn't have to be sincere.


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You can't though. It's either wish her luck insincerely or not at all, isn't it?
> You can't force sincerity



y'know basic stuff like solidarity, karma and being a nice guy.

Also You want get the job knowing that you git it for being the best candidate, not cos the other fucked up.

It's a small world too, you never know when what you do now might pay back, for good or Ill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2013)

chilango said:


> y'know basic stuff like solidarity, karma and being a nice guy.
> 
> Also You want get the job knowing that you git it for being the best candidate, not cos the other fucked up.
> 
> It's a small world too, you never know when what you do now might pay back, for good or Ill.


Yeah, I know all that. I was just saying how it was impossible to be sincere, if you want the job yourself. But as, xes said, it's sportsmanlike to wish them luck, even if it's insincerely so.


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I know all that. I was just saying how it was impossible to be sincere, if you want the job yourself. But as, xes said, it's sportsmanlike to wish them luck, even if it's insincerely so.




Wishing someone luck isn't the same as hoping they get the job.

You can, and should, hope that they give a good account of themselves in interview etc, yet at the same time hope that you are seen as the more suitable candidate.

So, yeah, it's easy enough to wish them luck, and mean it.


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2013)

xes said:


> Good luck for today strung out!


Thanks! 

Went alright I think - the excel test wasn't as hard as I thought it might be, but there were still a few things I couldn't do properly. The interview itself was fine, I'm sure I can do the job, just have to hope they thought I was better than the other three candidates.

The other candidates wished me luck btw.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Went alright I think - the excel test wasn't as hard as I thought it might be, but there were still a few things I couldn't do properly. The interview itself was fine, I'm sure I can do the job, just have to hope they thought I was better than the other three candidates.
> 
> The other candidates wished me luck btw.


 that shows a nice spirit


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the job!

Apparently I got an unusually high score on the excel test and interviewed very well. From Jan/Feb I'll officially be a Collections Support Librarian


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> I got the job!
> 
> Apparently I got an unusually high score on the excel test and interviewed very well. From Jan/Feb I'll officially be a Collections Support Librarian


fucking rock on!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 13, 2013)

wtf do people not wish people luck in job interviews for jobs they're going for?

surely that's a bit selfish? if im interviewed with other people i always wish them luck


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> wtf do people not wish people luck in job interviews for jobs they're going for?
> 
> surely that's a bit selfish? if im interviewed with other people i always wish them luck



i understand, but i think OU's getting flack a bit harshly here.

he was just saying it felt hypocritical given he obviously wanted the job for himself.

then as someone else said, saying good luck isn't the same as saying hope you get the job, and then OU was ok with the idea.

it was all about not wanting to be awkward about it rather than deliberately being mean.

pickman's is being a bitch about it but he's really made a mountain out of a molehill as per.


----------



## cesare (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> I got the job!
> 
> Apparently I got an unusually high score on the excel test and interviewed very well. From Jan/Feb I'll officially be a Collections Support Librarian


That's brilliant, many congrats!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> I got the job!
> 
> Apparently I got an unusually high score on the excel test and interviewed very well. From Jan/Feb I'll officially be a Collections Support Librarian


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2013)

xes said:


> fucking rock on!!  Congratulations!!


It was your support that made the difference


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 13, 2013)

Sapphireblue i'm not giving him flack, i'm just surprised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> it was all about not wanting to be awkward about it rather than deliberately being mean.
> 
> pickman's is being a bitch about it but he's really made a mountain out of a molehill as per.


you're a fucking twat drama queen. made a mountain? did i fuck!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Sapphireblue i'm not giving him flack, i'm just surprised.


i'm not


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Mapped (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> I got the job!
> 
> Apparently I got an unusually high score on the excel test and interviewed very well. From Jan/Feb I'll officially be a Collections Support Librarian



Well done 

I've been attempting to steer some librarians away from using excel over the last few years. It hasn't worked at all.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Sapphireblue i'm not giving him flack, i'm just surprised.



oh i know you weren't necessarily giving him flack, sorry if it came across as accusatory or anything.

just wasn't sure if you'd read all of the sensible discussion amongst the bitching.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a fucking twat drama queen. made a mountain? did i fuck!



lovely example of who the real drama queen is here. just brilliant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> lovely example of who the real drama queen is here. just brilliant.


let's remind ourselves what happened: i had a brief pop at Orang Utan because he wasn't prepared to wish a competitor 'good luck'. suddenly you decided this passing exchange was 'making a mountain out of a molehill'. it wasn't, it was a passing exchange and it was nothing to do with you. in addition to which you decided it was a good idea to call me a bitch. after your measured and considered decision to start on the insults, calling you a fucking twat drama queen for making a drama out of something which wasn't your concern is imo fair comment.


----------



## xes (Dec 13, 2013)

strung out said:


> It was your support that made the difference


well, ofcourse


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Well done
> 
> I've been attempting to steer some librarians away from using excel over the last few years. It hasn't worked at all.


what would you suggest as an alternative?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/beef-recipes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/beef-recipes


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/spicy-beef-fajitas/


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> let's remind ourselves what happened: i had a brief pop at Orang Utan because he wasn't prepared to wish a competitor 'good luck'. suddenly you decided this passing exchange was 'making a mountain out of a molehill'. it wasn't, it was a passing exchange and it was nothing to do with you. in addition to which you decided it was a good idea to call me a bitch. after your measured and considered decision to start on the insults, calling you a fucking twat drama queen for making a drama out of something which wasn't your concern is imo fair comment.



i wouldn't consider several insults / barbed comments a 'brief pop'. particularly when other people had the decency to have a proper conversation with OU about the matter and you continued to 'pop' about it throughout. 

as for 'not my concern', it could be argued that the conversation about whether or not to wish someone good luck was none of yours, and that didn't stop you.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

anyway, trying to get back on track - not heard back from the recruitment person yet. people with 'agent' in their title being unreliable shocker!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i wouldn't consider several insults / barbed comments a 'brief pop'. particularly when other people had the decency to have a proper conversation with OU about the matter and you continued to 'pop' about it throughout.
> 
> as for 'not my concern', it could be argued that the conversation about whether or not to wish someone good luck was none of yours, and that didn't stop you.


three posts

five minutes

brief exchange? i think so. the way you make it sound it was some hours and a page of vitriol.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> three posts
> 
> five minutes
> 
> brief exchange? i think so. the way you make it sound it was some hours and a page of vitriol.



and then another post a couple of hours later that had the feel of refusing to let it drop about it which is what triggered my post.

it doesn't have to be pages of vitriol to be pointed and nasty.

anyway, i'm going to drop this now as clearly we won't agree that i didn't over-react to your over-reaction.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what would you suggest as an alternative?



It depends on what you are doing, for quick stuff and if you are doing it right then excel can be fine. However a lot of the queries I get is messy excel data with tonnes of records. I've often had to help my colleagues with cleaning, matching and linking horribly structured excel metadata records before they get anywhere near the catalogue. There's tonnes of different structured formats to use xml, JSON etc. The key is to make it machine readable. Even a well done access database can output decent xml.

We're also collecting, preserving and normalising other people's excel workbooks in our collections and its a massive mess and causes hours and hours of work to make useable as a whole.

That's probably enough library geek stuff for a friday night


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Mapped said:


> It depends on what you are doing, for quick stuff and if you are doing it right then excel can be fine. However a lot of the queries I get is messy excel data with tonnes of records. I've often had to help my colleagues with cleaning matching and linking horribly structured excel metadata records before they get anywhere near the catalogue. There's tonnes of different structured formats to use xml, JSON etc. The key is to make it machine readable. Even a well done access database can output decent xml.
> 
> We're also collecting, preserving and normalising other people's excel workbooks in our collections and its a massive mess and causes hours and hours of work to make useable as a whole.
> 
> That's probably enough library geek stuff for a friday night


i don't know, i've been talking about archive geek stuff all day and i'm not archived out yet


----------



## Mapped (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know, i've been talking about archive geek stuff all day and i'm not archived out yet



You'll like the Digital Preservation Coalition's new memory sticks then. I really want one


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2013)

Mapped said:


> It depends on what you are doing, for quick stuff and if you are doing it right then excel can be fine. However a lot of the queries I get is messy excel data with tonnes of records. I've often had to help my colleagues with cleaning, matching and linking horribly structured excel metadata records before they get anywhere near the catalogue. There's tonnes of different structured formats to use xml, JSON etc. The key is to make it machine readable. Even a well done access database can output decent xml.
> 
> We're also collecting, preserving and normalising other people's excel workbooks in our collections and its a massive mess and causes hours and hours of work to make useable as a whole.
> 
> That's probably enough library geek stuff for a friday night



Me I love Access, frustratingly I don't have it on my home pc atm, and I notice that MS have added quite a lot of Access like features to Excel, still I prefer a database for much of the work I do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> wtf do people not wish people luck in job interviews for jobs they're going for?
> 
> surely that's a bit selfish? if im interviewed with other people i always wish them luck


I wished her luck, was just overthinking it and got a right earful about it. Getting sick of this.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2013)

strung out: ace news, so pleased for you!


----------



## xes (Dec 16, 2013)

fuck, got to make a 6 minute presentation for my shift, based on 6 emails they've sent me as an example set. Shoulf have sent me this on thursday  

Interviews at 1:30 tomorow  Well, that's my night sorted....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats strungers!!


----------



## sorearm (Dec 16, 2013)

Just popping in to see how people are doing, congrats strung out !

Things have gone really well in my new job - just to think that this time last year I was in utter utter despair, in fact up until August/Sept I was just so fucking down it was unreal.

I've been in the new job since September, been learning lots and working with a really nice team of people. Such a contrast to my previous to last place which was a horrendous work environment.

This organisation actually invests in training, there isn't a real scowl if you suggest any training you could do with that would help the organisation out too. I've been on a 3 day SQL training course, been to a conference (all paid for), I'm really enjoying it! Also slowly clawing my way out of the debt I've accumulated over the year - it's been a tough time and I'm slowly getting my mental health back too I think. Although I'm not sure if I do have a long-term mental health condition so will chat over that with the GP for my review in the new year.

Bottom line is - things have improved immeasurably, it's been bloody hard work and I ended up applying for tons of jobs, going to interviews that were a waste of time ...

Just keep yer spirits up as much as you can, just get your head down and keep at it. 

I found a good rant on here helped. And the people on here helped, thanks to everyone here who helped me during a truly shit time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 17, 2013)

sorearm said:


> Just popping in to see how people are doing, congrats strung out !
> 
> Things have gone really well in my new job - just to think that this time last year I was in utter utter despair, in fact up until August/Sept I was just so fucking down it was unreal.
> 
> ...



This is a wonderful message to see, not just because it shows that you are sorted, but it acts as a reminder to the rest of us that it is possible to be out of work for a while, and to feel desperate and ill, but to claw your way back again.

I wish I could stop crying, though. I am at the depths of despair stage.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is a wonderful message to see, not just because it shows that you are sorted, but it acts as a reminder to the rest of us that it is possible to be out of work for a while, and to feel desperate and ill, but to claw your way back again.
> 
> I wish I could stop crying, though. I am at the depths of despair stage.





(((Guineveretoo)))


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is a wonderful message to see, not just because it shows that you are sorted, but it acts as a reminder to the rest of us that it is possible to be out of work for a while, and to feel desperate and ill, but to claw your way back again.
> 
> I wish I could stop crying, though. I am at the depths of despair stage.


Cheer up Guineveretoo, it sounds like most of what you are doing is working very well, for example you are getting interviews at a reasonable rate, perhaps you just have to tweak your interview technique a little for you to win through.


----------



## xes (Dec 17, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is a wonderful message to see, not just because it shows that you are sorted, but it acts as a reminder to the rest of us that it is possible to be out of work for a while, and to feel desperate and ill, but to claw your way back again.
> 
> I wish I could stop crying, though. I am at the depths of despair stage.


Indeed, it does give a little hope, that some day the mist will clear. Hope yours clears soon. Don't think mine will, totally fluffed the interview day today. Felt like a fish out of water. Still, it was a practice interview, and practice is good.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 17, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wish I could stop crying, though. I am at the depths of despair stage.



Oh Guineveretoo  ....   ... it's such a shit feeling it really is, I know where you're coming from ... but just keep your head about you ... post on here, look after yourself!!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2013)

latest here -

the 'temp job until xmas' didn't materialise (should i tell the tax person this, since the agency got as far as getting me to sign a P46?  my extremely cynical side wonders if the agency is using my details to launder something dodgy?)

i have an application for something fairly meh - the next stage is a bollocks online personality test thing, and I'm not sure if I can even be bothered.

And two possibles - both things where I meet the 'essential' requirements but not the 'desirable' so chances are I might get an interview then get thanked profusely but told they had someone with more / better / more recent experience, so not sure if i can be bothered with these either.

it might be simpler to hibernate...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2013)

Hang on in there, Guin and Puddy! I've been through that despair and I got through the other side. You will too.



I found out that my rival was not successful so I was asked to register my interest via a covering letter by Friday. I handed it in yesterday in vain hope that I'd be interviewed by the end of term. I don't want to wait another (unpaid) fortnight to find out about my future. But I guess I will have to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I think I am finding it particularly hard simply because my job was a much bigger part of my life than was healthy, and, despite it being very stressful in its own way, I was using it as a prop to hide other issues, as it were. There were days when I struggled to get out of bed, because I was so scared and upset about life generally, but I forced myself to do so and, once I got to work, a switch kind of happened, and no-one would have known what a mess I was in.

Now, that switch doesn't happen anymore, so that I am scared and upset a lot of the time with only my grandson to pull me out of it. 

I have to keep reminding myself that it was the right thing to do, leaving my job, because there are lots of times, like now, when I wonder if I will ever find something to fill that gap.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I found out that my rival was not successful so I was asked to register my interest via a covering letter by Friday. I handed it in yesterday in vain hope that I'd be interviewed by the end of term. I don't want to wait another (unpaid) fortnight to find out about my future. But I guess I will have to.



Good luck with that! Hope it all works out. How likely is it that you'll be interviewed by the end of term, though?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> latest here -
> 
> the 'temp job until xmas' didn't materialise (should i tell the tax person this, since the agency got as far as getting me to sign a P46?  my extremely cynical side wonders if the agency is using my details to launder something dodgy?)
> 
> ...


This is what is happening to me. I am getting interviews because I fulfill all the essential requirements - I have been doing this work for about 24 years - and it is very frustrating to get feedback which simply says that there were "better" candidates on the day or whatever.

I have arranged to be given some feedback today which might be a bit more helpful, as she says that, although I did a "good interview", there were some weaknesses. So, you never know, I might actually get some useful feedback for once....

But being told that I rambled and was unfocussed is not helpful, because that is just nerves!

But anyway, good luck! The lesson I think we all need to learn is to persevere, and to be patient?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Good luck with that! Hope it all works out. How likely is it that you'll be interviewed by the end of term, though?


Unlikely. Too much on. But this is being intolerably drawn out. They are so shit at this!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

I just got the feedback from my last interview, and embarrassed myself totally by sobbing while she was giving it. 

I really am in a mess.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> .. But anyway, good luck! The lesson I think we all need to learn is to persevere, and to be patient?


I think another lesson is that practice makes perfect, the more interviews you do the more calm you will be in them. I used to have meetings often as part of my job, now I have to do it again. The first time after a long break I was quite nervous, but the more I do the easier it gets.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I just got the feedback from my last interview, and embarrassed myself totally by sobbing while she was giving it.


How did you get your feedback Guineveretoo, was it face to face or on the phone?
And BTW someone went to sleep in a meeting with me recently - am I really that boring?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I just got the feedback from my last interview, and embarrassed myself totally by sobbing while she was giving it.
> 
> I really am in a mess.







more (((Guineveretoo)))



weltweit said:


> And BTW someone went to sleep in a meeting with me recently - am I really that boring?



I'm not sure.

Let me get back to you on...

*thud*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> How did you get your feedback Guineveretoo, was it face to face or on the phone?
> And BTW someone went to sleep in a meeting with me recently - am I really that boring?


It was a phone call. 

I was having a bad day anyway - had been crying already - so maybe I shouldn't have taken the call, but I thought I should get it over with.


----------



## thriller (Dec 18, 2013)

Well after leaving my job on 9th Dec after redundancy, I got a job offer yesterday which I have accepted. Full time permanent. Start on 7th January which means I can finally relax for Christmas and not worry about paying rent and pressured by Job Centre. Based 35 minutes walk from my flat so will save on travel cost. Funnily enough also offered a temp role today which I accepted but will email tomorrow and turn down. Tempted but don't want to go through the hassle of applying for JSA and housing benefit all over again if it all goes pear shaped like my last job.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> It was a phone call.
> 
> I was having a bad day anyway - had been crying already - so maybe I shouldn't have taken the call, but I thought I should get it over with.



Guineveretoo, sorry you were having a bad day, hope tomorrow is better.

wrt interviews I think preparation helps a lot. When I was interviewing, not that long ago I did a lot of research into competency based questions online and had some practiced responses and learnt this STAR technique which was very helpful for organising my thoughts.

Plus there were some questions which I dreaded and which I had to find carefully worded responses for. My sister was a great help, discussing acceptable answers and the like (all on the phone) and we did some question and answer sessions where she hit me with the questions I was least looking forward to so that I could practice my response.

If you have someone you could discuss such things with you would feel more prepared I think. As it was, in my case, none of my interviewers strayed into the territory of my most dreaded questions but I felt much more confident because I had prepared for them.

I also asked who would be present at each interview, most times they would tell me and I checked them out on the internet / LinkedIn etc before meeting them. This also allowed me to ask them some pointed questions of my own, based on what I had found out. For one interview I bought the report and accounts from companies house before the interview. That showed I was serious. Didn't get that job unfortunately. :-(

I think preparation is key. It gives you confidence.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Guineveretoo, sorry you were having a bad day, hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> wrt interviews I think preparation helps a lot. When I was interviewing, not that long ago I did a lot of research into competency based questions online and had some practiced responses and learnt this STAR technique which was very helpful for organising my thoughts.
> 
> ...


I always prepare for interviews, research the organisation, and ask who is on the interview panel (although they mostly say in the invitation). 

I have had lots of training on interview skills, and presentation skills (most of the interviews I'm going for include a presentation or two), and I have a very strong written application which shows decades of relevant experience. 

But I'm not getting the job offers. 

Every single time, including today, the feedback is that I did a really good interview, that they would have appointed me, but there was someone else who was a "particularly strong candidate" or who "scored slightly more on the day". 

So, I can't even improve or do anything differently.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I always prepare for interviews, research the organisation, and ask who is on the interview panel (although they mostly say in the invitation).
> 
> I have had lots of training on interview skills, and presentation skills (most of the interviews I'm going for include a presentation or two), and I have a very strong written application which shows decades of relevant experience.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, that must be very frustrating.

When they say "someone else who was a "particularly strong candidate"" do you believe they are being honest or do you think they could be fobbing you off with a pat answer? I ask just because I was sometimes fobbed off with a trite put down when what I actually thought had happened was that I had not somehow gelled personality wise with the interviewer.

I may have said it on here before but one interviewer dismissed me saying that I could definately do the job but the team was very buzzy and she was not sure I would fit in! - That had me fuming for days! (eta I think that was ageist!)

At least Guineveretoo, you are not getting this one "sorry weltweit you are overqualified!" .. I got that a lot and before even getting to the interview stage, made me very cross!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Oh, ok, that must be very frustrating.
> 
> When they say "someone else who was a "particularly strong candidate"" do you believe they are being honest or do you think they could be fobbing you off with a pat answer? I ask just because I was sometimes fobbed off with a trite put down when what I actually thought had happened was that I had not somehow gelled personality wise with the interviewer.
> 
> ...


I think it's sometimes true, like today, but I don't always believe it. 

And I'm afraid I have been told the over-qualified thing quite a few times. 

Perseverance and patience, that's what I need. 

And, most importantly, to stop crying.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> .. And, most importantly, to stop crying.


Guineveretoo, are you perhaps crying because you are down? it would be perfectly normal to be in your situation between jobs and things, I just wonder if it is worth a chat with your GP, someone I know was going through a stressful time, and feeling down about it. They went to their GP and were given a pick me up sort of med which they say did help.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Guineveretoo, are you perhaps crying because you are down? it would be perfectly normal to be in your situation between jobs and things, I just wonder if it is worth a chat with your GP, someone I know was going through a stressful time, and feeling down about it. They went to their GP and were given a pick me up sort of med which they say did help.


Yes, I'm down, and my GP knows and has known for several years, which is how long I've been treated for depression. 

That doesn't make it any less real, and I wouldn't go to the doctor simply because I was upset at not getting a job.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think it's sometimes true, like today, but I don't always believe it.
> 
> And I'm afraid I have been told the over-qualified thing quite a few times.
> 
> ...


I think, in the short term, it sounds like you need some positivity that is probably nothing to do with jobsearching...and yes, I appreciate that that's probably a big ask.

But it sounds like you're running up against brick walls time and again, probably to the point that even as you go through the process, you're probably thinking "nah, here we go, another complete waste of time, effort and mental energy", which is bound to be coming out in the interviews.

If we didn't have such a shit government, and the whole thing wasn't just a mad race to chase you into the first job that'd have you, I'd be suggesting that you took a bit of time out to regroup, but I imagine that's not really an option.

But I do wonder whether somehow taking a step back and possibly considering other avenues in which your skills might be transferable might be a good idea? I appreciate that _you_ can see the excellent fit between your skills and the roles you're going for, but it sounds as if the people you're applying to might not be.

My apologies if this is covering ground you've already gone over, but it's heartbreaking to watch you come back after another sterling effort at preparing for a job with yet another knock-back, and I can't help wondering what's stopping someone as capable as you from landing one of these posts...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I think, in the short term, it sounds like you need some positivity that is probably nothing to do with jobsearching...and yes, I appreciate that that's probably a big ask.
> 
> But it sounds like you're running up against brick walls time and again, probably to the point that even as you go through the process, you're probably thinking "nah, here we go, another complete waste of time, effort and mental energy", which is bound to be coming out in the interviews.
> 
> ...


This is partly true, in that my intention was to take time to regroup after leaving my last job, because I recognised that I was being drained, emotionally and psychologically. However. I hadn't accounted for how much of my psyche was tied in to my professional life, and I also panicked that I may never get a job, so I have been applying for jobs for which I'm over-qualified, or which I don't really want. 

It's not true that the depression is affecting whether I'm successful in interviews, though. When it's bad, I don't go, and I've been dealing with it for long enough to know how to deal with it. 

I think I should step back and sort myself out, but that's what is hard, because I have been working silly hours in a highly pressurised job for decades...

But I'm going to stop this self pitying, self obsessed nonsense for now. This is not really the thread for it!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is partly true, in that my intention was to take time to regroup after leaving my last job, because I recognised that I was being drained, emotionally and psychologically. However. I hadn't accounted for how much of my psyche was tied in to my professional life, and I also panicked that I may never get a job, so I have been applying for jobs for which I'm over-qualified, or which I don't really want.
> 
> It's not true that the depression is affecting whether I'm successful in interviews, though. When it's bad, I don't go, and I've been dealing with it for long enough to know how to deal with it.
> 
> I think I should step back and sort myself out, but that's what is hard, because I have been working silly hours in a highly pressurised job for decades...


Guineveretoo, I am not convinced about stepping back to sort yourself out, what might that entail? and could it not be depressing in a way to do that?

You are used to working long hours in a high pressure job and I sense you get some of your personal identity and confidence from that (as do I). I am not sure stepping back would be right. Perhaps instead you could say to yourself your job search is now your role and apply yourself - as you have been doing - working hard to gain a suitable new position however long it may take?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2013)

Weltweit, maybe you might like to step back and read some of your advice as it might come across to someone else - I'm really not sure it's helpful.


----------



## thriller (Dec 19, 2013)

Sod stepping back. Apply apply apply. Eventually you will get it. As long as you have support of a best friend(s) and family, you will come up top. That is what I did. Applied applied. Rejected 3 times. Ignored countless application till I hit bingo.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 19, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is partly true, in that my intention was to take time to regroup after leaving my last job, because I recognised that I was being drained, emotionally and psychologically. However. I hadn't accounted for how much of my psyche was tied in to my professional life, and I also panicked that I may never get a job, so I have been applying for jobs for which I'm over-qualified, or which I don't really want.
> 
> It's not true that the depression is affecting whether I'm successful in interviews, though. When it's bad, I don't go, and I've been dealing with it for long enough to know how to deal with it.
> 
> ...



i think sometimes it's really difficult to decide whether or not to apply for jobs that aren't quite right for whatever reason, but perhaps it might help you to discount these for a bit. it's bad enough getting rejected for an ideal job, getting rejected for a job you didn't really want can be worse somehow. so maybe focusing only on the best jobs might make the whole thing less draining? 

also, with this time of year, i imagine there'll be fuck all now til new year. if you can (and i appreciate you probably can't, it's a big ask) try and consider this a time of planned holiday rather than unemployment? it might help you switch off, even if it's just for a week. and then back on it in the new year with renewed vigour. 

i'm sure this has all already occurred to you, so sorry about stating the obvious...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Guineveretoo, I am not convinced about stepping back to sort yourself out, what might that entail? and could it not be depressing in a way to do that?
> 
> You are used to working long hours in a high pressure job and I sense you get some of your personal identity and confidence from that (as do I). I am not sure stepping back would be right. Perhaps instead you could say to yourself your job search is now your role and apply yourself - as you have been doing - working hard to gain a suitable new position however long it may take?


This is what I've been doing for the last few months, but I was horribly stressed when I started, because of what had been happening at work, and the premature death of a close friend followed by the expected, but still upsetting, death of my mother. 

My intention always was to take time out and mend myself, but I've not done that at all, and I'm now much worse than before I left my last job!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

thriller said:


> Sod stepping back. Apply apply apply. Eventually you will get it. As long as you have support of a best friend(s) and family, you will come up top. That is what I did. Applied applied. Rejected 3 times. Ignored countless application till I hit bingo.


Unfortunately I don't have close friends to support me, or family.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> i think sometimes it's really difficult to decide whether or not to apply for jobs that aren't quite right for whatever reason, but perhaps it might help you to discount these for a bit. it's bad enough getting rejected for an ideal job, getting rejected for a job you didn't really want can be worse somehow. so maybe focusing only on the best jobs might make the whole thing less draining?
> 
> also, with this time of year, i imagine there'll be fuck all now til new year. if you can (and i appreciate you probably can't, it's a big ask) try and consider this a time of planned holiday rather than unemployment? it might help you switch off, even if it's just for a week. and then back on it in the new year with renewed vigour.
> 
> i'm sure this has all already occurred to you, so sorry about stating the obvious...


This has already occurred to me, but it's good to have it restated, as I'm not good at taking my own advice! 

I did pull out of a job on the day of the interview because I couldn't stop crying, having been rejected the evening before for a job I really wanted, but also because I realised that I wouldn't take it if it was offered. That's not good practice, and I need to make sure I'm not getting a reputation for applying for wrong jobs.

So now I'm only applying for jobs which I will take, although they're mostly at a lower level than the one I was doing. 

I've got an interview on 14 January, and there's another job I've spotted which is due in on 22 January.


----------



## chilango (Dec 19, 2013)

((guin))

Hang in there.

Take a break.

Apply for some long shot "dream jobs" to buy yourself a bit of temporary hope.

You're getting the interviews so at least your cv and application array strong. though rewriting them - properly - if you havent done so in a while is a worthwhile task. it'll remind you of your strengthes.

but sometimes theres nowt more you can do except just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh, and signing on is much, much worse than I was expecting and that I remember. 

There's one chap there who seems to revel in humiliating me and watching me cry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

I am feeling very angry on your behalf, Guin.
They are supposed to motivate you, not demotivate you.
The whole system seems to encourage cruelty towards others.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh, and signing on is much, much worse than I was expecting and that I remember.
> 
> There's one chap there who seems to revel in humiliating me and watching me cry.


Just remember that every second that he's doing that, his soul is rusting a little bit more. I don't believe in much, but I do think that we reap what we sow, and he will get his karma back somehow. 

Let's face it, if your idea of kicks is revelling in someone else's misery, your life has to be pretty hollow.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I am feeling very angry on your behalf, Guin.
> They are supposed to motivate you, not demotivate you.
> The whole system seems to encourage cruelty towards others.


One of them is really nice - last time I went, we just chatted about Mandela for a while, I signed in the little box, and off I went. I think that was the only time I've been and not cried.

I've only had him once, and you can bet I won't get him again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

Complain if you have the energy!
Or even refuse to deal with him.
You have more power than they like you to think.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Complain if you have the energy!
> Or even refuse to deal with him.
> You have more power than they like you to think.


Really? It certainly doesn't feel like that. To be honest, and this is unusual for me, it hadn't occurred to me that I could complain about how he was treating me. 

I know that I am due to see Mr Humiliator when I sign on tomorrow, so I will see how he behaves, and think about whether I can find someone to complain to. Usually, I just want to get home, so I do that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/complain-jobcentre-plus

or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(the latter approach might possibly be illegal)


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is what I've been doing for the last few months, but I was horribly stressed when I started, because of what had been happening at work, and the premature death of a close friend followed by the expected, but still upsetting, death of my mother.
> 
> My intention always was to take time out and mend myself, but I've not done that at all, and I'm now much worse than before I left my last job!


Sorry to hear about that. Life can be difficult, hopefully it will get better for you.


Guineveretoo said:


> Unfortunately I don't have close friends to support me, or family.


Well that perhaps should be a priority then, is there any subject you could join an evening class about, they are often a good way to meet people, or perhaps a club or society sort of thing, also good ways to meet like minded people.

I have moved house a lot, and anyhow I was never very good at making and keeping friends, but I have started taking the advice of my late mum who always used to advise me to take an evening class or join a club. This last time I moved I did that and now have a small group of putative friends here (and a regular time slot when we meet) who make the whole business of life much more bearable.

I think I now have a new years resolution also which is to join a language evening class, perhaps it might be a way to make a friend or two also.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2013)

Considering this is supposed to be the quiet time of year for job hunting...

One application in Sunday (something fairly basic level but might lead to something better), got an online test thing (oh shit) to do this week.

One application in Monday (localish admin sort of thing for 6 months), did an online test thing (oh shit) as part of the process.

Two applications (agency, fairly basic temp admin things) in yesterday - one rejection today.

One application (sort of work I did some years back - actually had a "please ring for an informal chat" contact which is getting rare, so I did, manager was quite encouraging about it all) I've got to get in by lunchtime tomorrow, so that means before I go to bed tonight.  I'm struggling with the pages of BS (it's a council thing, so means writing bits about why you meet each bit of the person spec.  A certain amount of copypasta is possible.)

Another application (something south London ish) to do before the weekend.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like you have lots of irons in the fire Puddy_Tat, sounds very promising.


----------



## thriller (Dec 19, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> .  I'm struggling with the pages of BS (it's a council thing, so means writing bits about why you meet each bit of the person spec.  A certain amount of copypasta is possible.)



I did one early this week for a council job. complete pain. So this time, I made sure I copied everything I wrote onto word document so any time in the future will just copy and paste.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Sounds like you have lots of irons in the fire Puddy_Tat, sounds very promising.



maybe

although think of the 5 currently still live

three will probably get an "overqualified" sort of reaction if they get a response at all.

the fourth will probably (based on last time I tried for something in this field) get a "very good, but one of the candidates had more recent experience"  (but yes I have managed to get the application finished in between faffing about on here)

the fifth (the one I plan to deal with tomorrow) - re-reading the advert and the blurb, I'm not sure whether I've got the right experience and such.  The advert says "training salary X, salary Y" so not really sure whether the experience / knowledge on the job description means before you start training or once you have done that.  (if it means before, then can't see how they are going to get anyone other than internal candidates)

As is usually the way now, you have to apply online and not make contact any other way.  Blargh.  Suppose I've nothing to lose but time and energy in applying for what may be a hopeless cause, but can't help wondering if I'm wasting my time and theirs (which may be held against me if the same organisation does come up with a job I can do at some point in the future...)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> I did one early this week for a council job. complete pain. So this time, I made sure I copied everything I wrote onto word document so any time in the future will just copy and paste.



definitely worth doing (or doing it in Word first and then pasting in to the application form) and using selective copypasta for anything similar in future.  Probably about 2/3 of today's was recycled...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Life can be difficult, hopefully it will get better for you.
> 
> Well that perhaps should be a priority then, is there any subject you could join an evening class about, they are often a good way to meet people, or perhaps a club or society sort of thing, also good ways to meet like minded people.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I didn't explain myself well. I've got lots of friends, just not close friends who are supporting me through this.  That's partly because my close friends are mostly not in London, but also for other reasons. 

I actually don't have space for evening classes because I'm a trustee of several charities which keeps me busy in the evenings when I'm not babysitting. 

On a different note, I do want to do some further study - was considering doing another degree - but I can't afford that unless and until I get a job.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Considering this is supposed to be the quiet time of year for job hunting...
> 
> One application in Sunday (something fairly basic level but might lead to something better), got an online test thing (oh shit) to do this week.
> 
> ...


You sound so sorted!

Good luck - I reckon you'll be employed any minute.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> I did one early this week for a council job. complete pain. So this time, I made sure I copied everything I wrote onto word document so any time in the future will just copy and paste.


I couldn't cope with all the applications if it wasn't for cut and paste! 

By now, I've got paragraphs that cover virtually everything. That's particularly useful if I'm feeling shit about myself when filling in the form, or if I'm not sure that it's worth the effort.


----------



## thriller (Dec 20, 2013)

Just spent my JSA money on a new £80 jacket. Sweet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> You sound so sorted!



thanks - think it may be an illusion...



Guineveretoo said:


> Good luck - I reckon you'll be employed any minute.



thanks but meh - see post 1249.

one temp job and one permanent offer (that turned out to be impractical due to relocation issues and employer being an arse about letting me have anything that could prove to a landlord that i had a job) in the last year doesn't really fill me with much hope.

blargh.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Humiliator at the Jobcentre was much nicer than last time, although he was still patronising, but I think that is part of their training.

He actually commented on how upset I had been last time, and asked me how I was feeling straight away. I told him that I was still feeling pretty tearful. I expect he felt guilty after last time, or someone spotted how upset I was and had a word with him, or something.

Then we had a conversation where I explained to him, at his request, what a "trade union official" does, and also what an "employee relations officer" was. He genuinely didn't know, which would be fair enough, if he wasn't supposed to be my "personal adviser". 

He was also whittering on about social media and networking, neither of which he seemed to understand, but I let him whitter.  He says he is going to look at my LinkedIn profile, so that'll be fun for him, I am sure 

Anyway, I left without being in tears, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2013)

I have now looked at the letter calling me for interview on 14 January, and I have to prepare a presentation in advance, which is going to be hard work in itself, PLUS the first hour of the interview will be me preparing an unseen exercise which will be given to me on the day. I then have to present both, and that is all followed by a 50 minute interview.

Bastards.

I had one like this a few weeks ago, and it was exhausting, and I was so stressed by the time it came to the actual interview, that I handled it pretty badly.

Oh well.  I am not going to start working on it until after Christmas, so I can have a week off at least.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have now looked at the letter calling me for interview on 14 January, and I have to prepare a presentation in advance, which is going to be hard work in itself, PLUS the first hour of the interview will be me preparing an unseen exercise which will be given to me on the day. I then have to present both, and that is all followed by a 50 minute interview.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> .. Oh well.  I am not going to start working on it until after Christmas, so I can have a week off at least.


A week off sounds like a good idea.
That is a lot they are asking of you for a preliminary interview.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2013)

weltweit said:


> A week off sounds like a good idea.
> That is a lot they are asking of you for a preliminary interview.


It's the only interview.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> .
> 
> But being told that I rambled and was unfocussed is not helpful, because that is just nerves!


 I'd had similar feedback to that; a mixture of nerves and my naturally rambly manner 

But what I did in response to that was to literally practise key points keeping on topic. It felt quite weird, and given I had three interviews for the role I have now, did get quite repetitive. But it definitely helped; I could 'tick off' covering key points as I went along.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Weltweit, maybe you might like to step back and read some of your advice as it might come across to someone else - I'm really not sure it's helpful.


Sorry existentialist, I missed this. My posts are only intended to be helpful. I have just been through a significant period of job hunting myself so I hope I do have something helpful to offer.


----------



## david hunter (Dec 23, 2013)

Very few jobs in my area.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

I have an interview on Friday, for the permanent position that my current work is offering.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have an interview on Friday, for the permanent position that my current work is offering.



Good luck!

I've two next week!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2014)

chilango said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I've two next week!


Great! Best of luck with them!


----------



## sorearm (Jan 6, 2014)

good luck!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah - good luck, both/all of you!

I've got another interview next week and have to prepare a handout and presentation on the legal and collective response to employees on casual contracts. That'll be fun! 

Am struggling to motivate myself to do it, at the moment, partly because I'm one of that common breed who always leave things until the last minute, but also because these guys have already interviewed me twice and rejected me, despite telling me that I was a good candidate and employable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2014)

of the pre-xmas collection, one interview tomorrow (I'm not expecting much more than a 'very good, but one of the candidates has more recent experience in X' sort of outcome)

never heard any more of the two temporary admin sort of things

did the online test one and haven't heard anything yet

couldn't summon up the energy for the one where I wasn't sure if i have the experience wanted or not and couldn't contact anyone to ask.

one application (London, 1 year contract) in this week

3 applications for temporary admin sort of things done today (the Reed website shows how many people have already applied - one part time temp admin thing locally had "100+ applications" within a few hours of being posted.  

6 things to apply for in the next week or so, with varying levels of lack of enthusiasm.

Meh.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 9, 2014)

keep yer chin up Puddy_Tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2014)

sorearm said:


> keep yer chin up Puddy_Tat



meh

thanks

meh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

You'll get there eventually Puddy_Tat - don't give up!

My interview is at 8.00 this morning - 
They bumped it forward an hour at the last minute!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You'll get there eventually Puddy_Tat - don't give up!
> 
> My interview is at 8.00 this morning -
> They bumped it forward an hour at the last minute!


Good luck OU, break a leg


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope it went well, Orang Utan


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

Am still not preparing the presentation which I need to do for the interview on Tuesday. Not only is it difficult to motivate myself, I am also not well, and struggling with that, too.

I may even pull out of it.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have an interview on Friday, for the permanent position that my current work is offering.



Good luck! I'm sure they've been impressed by the work you've done so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Hope it went well, Orang Utan


Thanks. I hated the interview. Babbled, repeated myself, used some stupid words and terms, didn't provide enough detail. Ugh. I was well nervous - my mouth is still dry!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Am still not preparing the presentation which I need to do for the interview on Tuesday. Not only is it difficult to motivate myself, I am also not well, and struggling with that, too.
> 
> I may even pull out of it.


Don't do that! Sometimes you have to get on with it and just do it. I know that feeling. You just have to learn to ignore it and just fucking do it.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks. I hated the interview. Babbled, repeated myself, used some stupid words and terms, didn't provide enough detail. Ugh. I was well nervous - my mouth is still dry!


 
That's to be expected in interviews, hope you get it mate!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks. I hated the interview. Babbled, repeated myself, used some stupid words and terms, didn't provide enough detail. Ugh. I was well nervous - my mouth is still dry!


I know that feeling so well! I hope it wasn't as bad as you thought it was.

((((Orang Utan)))


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't do that! Sometimes you have to get on with it and just do it. I know that feeling. You just have to learn to ignore it and just fucking do it.


Yeah, you are right. The trouble is that I need to do lots of research in order to prepare this presentation, and I don't seem to be able to gear my brain up to intellectual thought.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 10, 2014)

Is the research crowd sourceable? Could a "help guineveretoo do her homework" help things?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Is the research crowd sourceable? Could a "help guineveretoo do her homework" help things?


Motivation is what I need. Given that, I'm sure I can do it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!


Phew - well done.


----------



## cesare (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!


Congratulations!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

I am so fucking relieved. I don't know what to do with myself. Want to celebrate but I'm on my own and it's only 4 o'clock!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 10, 2014)

Ach go and have a pint anyway! Congratulations..it sounds like you enjoy your job and the kids like you...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!


 
Fucking ace mate, well deserved!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> Ach go and have a pint anyway! Congratulations..it sounds like you enjoy your job and the kids like you...


My local pub does happy hour with all drinks for £2.50 from 5-7. I can afford 5 drinks. They sell Aspall's in bottles. It's 8%.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 10, 2014)

ooh I like Aspalls but tend to go for the draught one which is about 5% which comes in bottles to. My local has a guest kiwi cider (as in the fruit) which I'm eager to try but it's about 7.2%. The also do Happy Hour 5-7 but alas not on a Friday.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

So, here I am, still struggling to motivate myself to do this sodding presentation, and the interview is tomorrow morning!

I am knackered as well, for various boring reasons, but even before that, I struggle to persuade myself it is worth the effort, when I am only going to be told that I am "very good", that they would have offered me the job, but I was up against an "exceptionally strong candidate".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> So, here I am, still struggling to motivate myself to do this sodding presentation, and the interview is tomorrow morning!
> 
> I am knackered as well, for various boring reasons, but even before that, I struggle to persuade myself it is worth the effort, when I am only going to be told that I am "very good", that they would have offered me the job, but I was up against an "exceptionally strong candidate".


Perhaps you have to promise yourself that you'll start the interview by saying something like, "Right, you bastards. This is the third interview I've done for your mob, and I am proper chronically pissed off with constantly being pipped at the post by yet another 'exceptionally strong candidate'. So, are we spinning our wheels here, and am I wasting my time even bothering with this charade, or is there actually some point to my having made the effort for preparing to be here, and going through with this now? Because if there isn't, I've got some serious punchbag work that needs doing, and the bottle of gin I have on my sideboard against the eventuality that this turns into another 'pipped at the post' clusterfuck isn't going to drink itself. So, lads, what's it to be? Think carefully before you answer."

This has the benefit of a) putting you in charge (or at least temporarily feeling like it), b) giving yourself the option to tell them you're not happy, c) letting them see what you're like when you're in Straight Talking Mode, and d) getting home early to drink gin.

I can't guarantee any of the above, but I can guarantee that they will sit up and listen like they've never listened before, assuming they suggest you go ahead with the interview.

And, after all, they do seem to like "exceptionally strong" candidates...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2014)

It does remind me of an interview I went to back in my IT days, where the thing started off with them explaining all the requirements for the job that I didn't have - not in a particularly nasty way, but I certainly felt pretty minimised. So I took a pretty deep breath and said "OK. Is there actually any point my being here, then, because from what you're saying it sounds like I am totally unsuited to the position?"

They insisted we went through with the interview, which went pretty well, actually. I'd like to say I got the job, but I didn't - I really wasn't suited to the post - but they phoned me up to say so very nicely, and said that they had been prepared to interview me speculatively as a possibility, really liked my "no nonsense" approach, and wished that more candidates were prepared to be more direct


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2014)

At Thursday's interview, I was told they would probably be phoning the successful candidate either Friday or Monday.

Silence so far.

Meh.

Have however seen something that's London, my sort of field of work, and slightly over 30K advertised.

I was offered the same role with the same organisation (it's the sort of job where they have quite a few of this job) about 15 years ago, but had to say no because they wanted me to start at about a week's notice, which would have meant breaking notice with my then employer (and doubtless getting a bad reference which could have ballsed up the new job) not to mention moving 150 miles (I was somewhere up north then)

I suppose I should summon up the energy to apply...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

I am sure they would like the "no nonsense" approach to some degree - it is, after all, a trade union - but I can predict their answer anyway, since I have a very strong written application, so they don't really have any choice but to interview me. 

Both times before, the feedback has been insistent that I was "appointable" and that they would have offered me the job.... except that they didn't! 

This time, the job is slightly different, hence having to do this presentation in advance as well as the exercise on the day, and the interview panel is mostly different. The only person who is the same is the union President who, sadly, was not someone I felt particularly in tune with last time.  Of course, they will all know that I have been interviewed for two other jobs, and they will probably be told that I am a "good candidate".

I don't know for sure, but I suspect that I am up against internal candidates each time and, if they think they need the local knowledge, then I am never going to win.  I am not the sort of person to show at interview that I am so exceptional that I am stronger even than their internal candidate.  Even though this may be true. 

I am still struggling with this fucking presentation.  I just don't know what I am doing, and I can't be bothered. 

I have to prepare a handout, as well as a 10 minute presentation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2014)

dunno really.

if it was me, i'd be inclined to think that if i'd interviewed twice for similar roles with one organisation and not got them, that they had decided i didn't 'fit' and therefore wouldn't bother again.

although some people say that persisting with one organisation will pay off.

but having got this far, i suppose it's worth trying.  

probably stating the bloody obvious, but have you done as much research as you can from what's in the public domain to get informed about what they do and how they do it?

the alternative would be to pad out the presentation with kitten pictures...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.
> 
> if it was me, i'd be inclined to think that if i'd interviewed twice for similar roles with one organisation and not got them, that they had decided i didn't 'fit' and therefore wouldn't bother again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I kind of had that thought as well, and even said that to the person giving the feedback last time, but she was really enthusiastic and, in fact, she put me on hold and went off to find out whether I had been shortlisted for this job, and then wished me luck with it. 

I do wonder what sort of reputation I am getting there, though, amongst the people who are not doing the interviewing, but who know that I keep applying. I expect there are those who think I am a bit of a loony, who keeps applying for jobs even though I don't stand a chance. I know there were a couple of people who kept applying at my old place, and everyone knew they were not going to be successful, and I don't want to be one of those people.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am still struggling with this fucking presentation.  I just don't know what I am doing, and I can't be bothered.


I'm not surprised. If you feel as certain as you evidently do that the whole thing's likely to be a waste of time, it must be very hard to summon up the motivation to put all that work in.



Guineveretoo said:


> I have to prepare a handout, as well as a 10 minute presentation.


A handout as well? The number of hoops people seem to have to jump through for job interviews nowadays is simply mind-boggling: all I've ever needed to do was show up, but tended to do a little bit of background research into the organisation/position/people just for a bit of extra showoff factor.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2014)

6 hour interview done today. Awaiting outcome. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

6 hour interview??

That's much, much worse than what I am putting myself through tomorrow, which is expected to be 2 and a half hours including the first hour being preparing an "exercise".


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I'm not surprised. If you feel as certain as you evidently do that the whole thing's likely to be a waste of time, it must be very hard to summon up the motivation to put all that work in.
> 
> 
> A handout as well? The number of hoops people seem to have to jump through for job interviews nowadays is simply mind-boggling: all I've ever needed to do was show up, but tended to do a little bit of background research into the organisation/position/people just for a bit of extra showoff factor.


Yeah, ongoing depression not helping, either.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck job hunters  I applied for a PA job last week and they have asked me to come for a 'skills assessment'. I'm crapping it  The last job interview I had was in 2006 (for a job I held for five years). I know I can do this job but am still nervous about making a tit of myself. I suppose it's all good experience, whatever happens.

Planning to brush up on my office-relevant Word and Excel tricks before Thursday. No idea what to wear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

Go ahead and make a tit of yourself! Good luck May!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Good luck job hunters  I applied for a PA job last week and they have asked me to come for a 'skills assessment'. I'm crapping it  The last job interview I had was in 2006 (for a job I held for five years). I know I can do this job but am still nervous about making a tit of myself. I suppose it's all good experience, whatever happens.
> 
> Planning to brush up on my office-relevant Word and Excel tricks before Thursday. No idea what to wear.


good luck. remember to have a couple of questions to ask them.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> 6 hour interview??
> 
> That's much, much worse than what I am putting myself through tomorrow, which is expected to be 2 and a half hours including the first hour being preparing an "exercise".



6 long hours. Including lunch with senior managers so couldn't even relax then. 

I'm knackered now.

Fortunately my next one in a couple of days shoul only be a couple of hours long.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2014)

chilango said:


> 6 hour interview done today. Awaiting outcome. Not holding my breath though.


Blimey ... well if they were prepared to put in 6 hours they probably are interested 
That said what about the adage that interviewers tend to make their minds up in the first minutes?


----------



## cesare (Jan 13, 2014)

How do I write a "supporting statement" to support an application for a pt job in HE, when I've never worked in HE?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Good luck job hunters  I applied for a PA job last week and they have asked me to come for a 'skills assessment'. I'm crapping it  The last job interview I had was in 2006 (for a job I held for five years). I know I can do this job but am still nervous about making a tit of myself. I suppose it's all good experience, whatever happens.
> 
> Planning to brush up on my office-relevant Word and Excel tricks before Thursday. No idea what to wear.


Good luck!

If it is a "skills assessment", then it is likely to be some kind of test(s), so you are right to brush up on your skills. There is a lot less emphasis on actual typing skills these days, though, so it may be a test to pick up on poor spelling or grammar, or how to turn a sketched out note into a formal letter/email.

It may include an "in box" exercise, which I hate, but which are supposed to show that you can prioritise work when it comes in.

As for what to wear - something that is clean and comfortable but smart enough to make you feel that you are giving a good impression of yourself. 

But, overall, see it is as a useful exercise for you, and try and enjoy it. That will come across, and positivity is hugely attractive to potential employers.

I repeat - good luck


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 13, 2014)

cesare said:


> How do I write a "supporting statement" to support an application for a pt job in HE, when I've never worked in HE?


Look at the job description and person spec, and use that to build it. You could even cut and paste key phrases from it, and incorporate them, in bold, to show that you have done so.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2014)

cesare said:


> How do I write a "supporting statement" to support an application for a pt job in HE, when I've never worked in HE?





Guineveretoo said:


> Look at the job description and person spec, and use that to build it. You could even cut and paste key phrases from it, and incorporate them, in bold, to show that you have done so.



Broadly that ^

It's about explaining / proving / giving examples to show you have the 'essential / desirable' skills listed in the person specification.  (local authorities tend to use a similar style.)

So for example if one of the skills listed is cat herding, you would say something like "I am experienced in cat herding - as part of my work as an animal wrangler for Acme Enterprises, I successfully managed a herd of 30 shorthairs"

if there are specific achievements you can mention (e.g. "my herd won first prize at the 2010 Catford Agricultural Show"), then bung them in as well.  Beware of saying "I was involved in" rather than "I did".  While outright BS is not recommended, it's about trying to identify what you - as an individual, even if you were part of a team - did.  If you were project manager, say so.  If you were tea maker, then it may be relevant to say so, especially if you're applying for a job as a tea maker.

Bear in mind that skills / experience you have gained outside paid employment, e.g. in voluntary work, studying (e.g. research skills, time management and such), caring responsibilities and the like can all be relevant examples.

There may be some overlap between what you list in your descriptions of past jobs and what comes in to this section, but my take on it is there's no harm in repeating.  And trying to address each of their criteria separately, and in the order on the person spec, is going to make life easier for the people doing the short-listing and make it less likely for them to miss anything.


----------



## cesare (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you both. I think I'm OK with pointing to the relevant skills, past examples of those and that they're transferable. But from what I can gather, they're interested in knowing what I can say to support my application into an HE specific environment.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Blimey ... well if they were prepared to put in 6 hours they probably are interested
> That said what about the adage that interviewers tend to make their minds up in the first minutes?



Doesn't look like I got it 

Oh well.

Tbh I was pleasantly surprised to get that shortlisted with that one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 14, 2014)

That's way harsh chilango  6 hours for a no. Commiserations.

Guineveretoo thanks so much for the tip off re. inbox exercise. I had no idea such things existed  so now I know to have a look at them later today.


----------



## chilango (Jan 14, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> That's way harsh chilango  6 hours for a no. Commiserations.



Ta.

It was a _very_ good job, so not surprised. I did amazingly well IMO to get as far as I did.

...but the interview had gone well enough to allow me a rare bout of hope. And as we all know it's hope that's the killer.

Trying to pick myself up for tomorrow's interview, but it's hard.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 14, 2014)

Four months now I've been looking for work, beginning to despair, the worst thing is that very very few actually bother replying


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2014)

> To be considered for this position please submit your CV and the following:
> 
> *Please construct an e-mail to us detailing "How to make a cup of tea". This should be written as if the recipient is a stranger and has no idea how to make a cup of tea. You should bear in mind that your written skills are being tested to show the level of your written skills in a business capacity.*



from an advert for a local admin job (temp contract for 3 weeks)



If I didn't have other things to do today, I'd be tempted to construct an 8 page, illustrated training manual...


----------



## chilango (Jan 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from an advert for a local admin job (temp contract for 3 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have other things to do today, I'd be tempted to construct an 8 page, illustrated training manual...


Video yourself making a cuppa, stick it on YouTube, email them the link.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2014)

chilango said:


> Video yourself making a cuppa, stick it on YouTube, email them the link.



no, they want written.

That would include a few paragraphs on different varieties of tea, different shapes of tea-pot, an analysis of leaf tea v tea bag - and thus a flow chart to show stages such as tea strainer only required if you're using leaf tea and so on.

And a risk assessment for handling a kettle containing boiling water.


----------



## chilango (Jan 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no, they want written.
> 
> That would include a few paragraphs on different varieties of tea, different shapes of tea-pot, an analysis of leaf tea v tea bag - and thus a flow chart to show stages such as tea strainer only required if you're using leaf tea and so on.
> 
> And a risk assessment for handling a kettle containing boiling water.



You'd need to focus group the different demographics for "milk first" and "tea first".

Also draft a "diversity policy" to ensure equal validity for allowing the tea to "brew", "steep" or "mash" etc. depending upon the makers regional origin.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I GOT IT! I'M PERMANENT! WOOOOOO!



Well done, and well deserved! 



juice_terry said:


> Four months now I've been looking for work, beginning to despair, the worst thing is that very very few actually bother replying



(((juice_terry ))) It took me over a year.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheers Quartz, just having a down day, not been out of work for any length of time before, the job market is a farce at the mo and the jobs I am qualified to do, I am unable to do due to a suspension for 12 months (expires august), stuck in a rut and can now see how it is difficult to get motivated.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from an advert for a local admin job (temp contract for 3 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have other things to do today, I'd be tempted to construct an 8 page, illustrated training manual...


I had to do that at school, presumably in English Language class.

Odd thing to ask of a temporary admin job, but I suppose it is to test exactly that - grasp of English Language?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I went to the interview this morning, and gave the presentation which I prepared last thing before going to bed last night. 

It went really badly, and I think I have probably burnt my boats with that organisation.

I mostly just felt resigned and a bit depressed during the interview itself, which must have come across, although the pre-interview exercise went surprisingly well, I thought, and they are, supposedly, going to take that into account in their decision making. 

Oh well - onwards and upwards, I guess. Another application due in on 22 January, and then there is one due in early February. 

Sooner or later, someone will want to pay me to work for them, surely!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I went to the interview this morning, and gave the presentation which I prepared last thing before going to bed last night.
> 
> It went really badly, and I think I have probably burnt my boats with that organisation.
> 
> ...



hard to tell.

sometimes if you go into an interview not caring much either way, you can do better than you can if you're too keen...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hard to tell.
> 
> sometimes if you go into an interview not caring much either way, you can do better than you can if you're too keen...


That's certainly true, and led to me getting the job which I recently left and which I did for more than 13 years!

However, it wasn't just that I didn't care. The presentation was badly delivered, for several reasons which I could go into, if I could be bothered )), and I fucked up the answers to several of the questions.

They would have to have a very weak field indeed of candidates to appoint me based on today, and I know that they are not getting a weak field of candidates. 

It is a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy, though - I can't be bothered making much of an effort because I know they are not going to appoint me, so I give them reasons for not appointing me. 

*shrug*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> That's certainly true, and led to me getting the job which I recently left and which I did for more than 13 years!
> 
> However, it wasn't just that I didn't care. The presentation was badly delivered, for several reasons which I could go into, if I could be bothered )), and I fucked up the answers to several of the questions.
> 
> ...





dunno really.  surely if you get as far as the shortlist, that is a sign you're not completely wasting everyone's time

or at least that's what i keep telling myself...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.  surely if you get as far as the shortlist, that is a sign you're not completely wasting everyone's time
> 
> or at least that's what i keep telling myself...


Yeah, and that's true, too. 

But, too often, and I am sure this is true for many of us, I am being interviewed because I submit a strong application and fulfill all the requirements, but I am up against a favoured and/or internal candidate, so don't really stand a chance, because they can always just tell me that I did very well, and they would have appointed me, but it was a very strong field, and someoneorother did better than me on the day, or whatever.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 14, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> Four months now I've been looking for work, beginning to despair, the worst thing is that very very few actually bother replying


Hi, I used to telephone follow up all my applications, especially if they were via agencies.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, and that's true, too.
> 
> But, too often, and I am sure this is true for many of us, I am being interviewed because I submit a strong application and fulfill all the requirements, but I am up against a favoured and/or internal candidate, so don't really stand a chance, because they can always just tell me that I did very well, and they would have appointed me, but it was a very strong field, and someoneorother did better than me on the day, or whatever.


There can be myriad and sometime very annoying reasons why people are not appointed despite a good CV and interview. One job I went for, and prepared in depth for, only wanted to pick my brains as to who I thought their next customers should be. They interviewed a lot of us over a period, each giving them tips and tricks but never appointing anyone. Made me quite cross when I found out how long they had been doing it!


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 14, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Hi, I used to telephone follow up all my applications, especially if they were via agencies.


I do that, the most annoying things about agencies is that they are the worst for getting back to you. One that I have been dealing with is particularly annoying, the woman handling my application is always conveniently "with someone" she is yet to return my calls despite me calling daily.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

Here we go again.

Last throw of the dice for the foreseeable future.

Nothing else in the pipeline, nothing else to apply to for the time being.

So, fingers crossed today goes well.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2014)

Someone sent me a link to a job. Full-time, Tenovus, on their "man van" (so I suspect they'd like a male counsellor) 

TWENTY-FOUR THOUSAND.  For an experienced professional. This is a seriously undervalued profession. 

Oh and you have to be prepared to spend lots of nights away.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, I was right, and I didn't get the job. 

Too depressed to apply for anything else at the moment.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Someone sent me a link to a job. Full-time, Tenovus, on their "man van" (so I suspect they'd like a male counsellor)
> 
> TWENTY-FOUR THOUSAND.  For an experienced professional. This is a seriously undervalued profession.
> 
> Oh and you have to be prepared to spend lots of nights away.




You should see some of the salaries bandied about for teachers. So many loopholes now to:

a) Employ non-qualified teachers 
b) Use people officially employed in other roles as teaching staff
c) Dismantle the national pay scale

An example would be the "artists in residence" (but with teaching duties) employed by some schools salaries are circa £10,000. You might get offered accommodation with that if it's a boarding school, but that means you're gonna get roped int a lot of of out of hours work.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I was right, and I didn't get the job.
> 
> Too depressed to apply for anything else at the moment.



Well, can you draw a line under that organisation now?


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

chilango said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Last throw of the dice for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...




Done. Phew. About an hour. All went as well as it could've. Just down to qualities of the other candidates and who is the best fit now I guess. Should know by tonight I hope.

Regardless. It's all over.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2014)

chilango said:


> Well, can you draw a line under that organisation now?


Indeed. I don't think I have any choice but to do so.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Indeed. I don't think I have any choice but to do so.



A blessing in disguise by the sounds of it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2014)

chilango said:


> A blessing in disguise by the sounds of it.


I don't feel that, though. 

I just want a job!


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't feel that, though.
> 
> I just want a job!



I know.

I know.

There's a place near me where I got an interview a while back. It was a terrible experience. I was clearly the more experienced and qualified candidate, yet the whole day felt like they weren't listening and they'd already made their mind up on the other candidate who appeared to be very matey with them.

A few months later the same vacancy re-appeared. Apparently mateyness didn't equal suitability. I re-applied.  Didn't even get the courtesy of a reply. Fast forward another few months. Advertised yet again. This time though, despite hitting the person spec perfectly I won't waste my time. There's clearly something not right there.

Doesn't help me get any other jobs though. 

Two years, two long years, I've been applying. There's only a finite number of positions in existence in my role. I'm at the point now where I find myself applying for jobs that I applied unsuccessfully a couple of years ago for and the successful applicant has done their stint and moved on. 

It's soul destroying and at times my self-confidence has taken a real battering.

But, I've been lucky enough to have had positive experiences in May last two or three interviews, reassuring me that I can still do this job.


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2014)

I have applied for 15 jobs today. I also whittled out all of the crap from my inbox to count the applications I'd made (bored? Fuck yeah!) I have applied for over 200 jobs.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2014)

xes said:


> I have applied for 15 jobs today. I also whittled out all of the crap from my inbox to count the applications I'd made (bored? Fuck yeah!) I have applied for over 200 jobs.



Pah that's not job hunting boredom.

I've mad a map with every application in the last 10 years pinned on it and graphs of application results by year and sector. I can tell which sectors and years have the best and worst "hit rates".

That's job hunting boredom!


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2014)

I didn't want to like that, but I do bow down to your superiour job hunting boredom skillz.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I was right, and I didn't get the job.
> 
> Too depressed to apply for anything else at the moment.


Bad luck Guineveretoo, you did say you didn't feel at your best for the interview.
Hope something interesting comes along soon for you.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2014)

chilango said:


> ....
> Two years, two long years, I've been applying. There's only a finite number of positions in existence in my role. I'm at the point now where I find myself applying for jobs that I applied unsuccessfully a couple of years ago for and the successful applicant has done their stint and moved on.
> 
> It's soul destroying and at times my self-confidence has taken a real battering.
> ...


I was job hunting for two years, it can certainly be soul destroying, I focussed on my job search and got basically more and more intensive with it as time went by. One agency told me that because of my time out of work they would probably not put me forward for positions as they said pretty much "no smoke no fire" implying that there must have been something wrong with me!

But as I think you allude, there are positive moments which make you realise that there will be success in the end. At least that kept me going a lot of the time.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2014)

xes said:


> I have applied for 15 jobs today. I also whittled out all of the crap from my inbox to count the applications I'd made (bored? Fuck yeah!) I have applied for over 200 jobs.


Blimey xes, that is a lot of applications. Over what sort of period?


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2014)

from late July

I'm an application MACHINE!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2014)

xes said:


> from late July
> 
> I'm an application MACHINE!!


but are you an interview machine too?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2014)

xes said:


> from late July
> 
> I'm an application MACHINE!!


Blimey, that is a lot .. but were they quality? i.e. were you suited for the job and did your CV stand up well against the role etc?

I think in the last 3-4 months of my job hunt I applied to about 60 jobs.


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Blimey, that is a lot .. but were they quality? i.e. were you suited for the job and did your CV stand up well against the role etc?
> 
> I think in the last 3-4 months of my job hunt I applied to about 60 jobs.


well, quite a few of them were probably me shooting for the stars, but you got to be in it to win it. I've been told by 3 people who write CVs for a living, that my CV is pretty strong. I'm aiming high, possibly too high, but I'll get there!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Bad luck Guineveretoo, you did say you didn't feel at your best for the interview.
> Hope something interesting comes along soon for you.


Yes, I know that it was partly my own fault that I didn't get this one, because I don't think I interviewed very well at all, and the presentation was, frankly, crap.

But that doesn't make it any less depressing.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2014)

I have been offered a job.


----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2014)

rock on


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2014)

Well done! Are you going to accept it?


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah. Just sorting out the paperwork etc.

Still in education but away from schools, won't go into too many details as its a fairly unique role!

It's a potentially very exciting job, challenging, rewarding and something I'll be able to really get my teeth into. A bit of a tangent from past roles, and a bit of a pay cut too, but I'm not too worried about that.

It's still sinking in tbh.

Chuffed to bits, but I'm gonna miss all those leisurely mornings playing with daughter!



Thanks for everyone's words of encouragement over the last year or two. It was appreciated. Hopefully that's it for a while now.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2014)

Massive congrats and well done for persevering and staying positive!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2014)

Huge congratulations! It's an amazing feeling of relief, isn't it?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm coming to the realisation that I am not going to find a better job than I'm in right now - not around here, anyway. That's OK, because I've thought for a while that the only real options I have are self-employment and freelancing type stuff: I'm not really a round peg, employment skills-wise - too diverse, and probably a bit original for the likes of local authorities and health trusts.

So I'm off to a "networking breakfast" with a bunch of local businesses tomorrow, to see if I can scare up some interest on the business training or IT-related fronts...I don't expect to come back with a handful of orders, but I'll put myself on show.

Hell, I might even fling on a suit.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a job interview this afternoon.  In many ways it's a brilliant post and I've a lot of ideas about what I could do with it and what new opportunities it could open up.  It's also in this neck of the woods, which would save me a great deal of cash in flying up and down to London, and potentially having to move back there (which I'd really rather not do) if things in my present job go the way I think they might.  I fear my current position could soon become untenable, or at least change to the point where I don't want it any more.  On the debit side, it's a near-50% pay cut and a definite step back in career terms, and might possibly foreclose other options in the future.  I'm in two minds about it even now.  And it's going to be a difficult interview, because two of the people on the panel have known me for the best part of fifteen years, know the situation I'm currently in and probably have an inkling about my doubts.  I shall be glad when this afternoon is over.  Wish me luck...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I have a job interview this afternoon.  In many ways it's a brilliant post and I've a lot of ideas about what I could do with it and what new opportunities it could open up.  It's also in this neck of the woods, which would save me a great deal of cash in flying up and down to London, and potentially having to move back there (which I'd really rather not do) if things in my present job go the way I think they might.  I fear my current position could soon become untenable, or at least change to the point where I don't want it any more.  On the debit side, it's a near-50% pay cut and a definite step back in career terms, and might possibly foreclose other options in the future.  I'm in two minds about it even now.  And it's going to be a difficult interview, because two of the people on the panel have known me for the best part of fifteen years, know the situation I'm currently in and probably have an inkling about my doubts.  I shall be glad when this afternoon is over.  Wish me luck...



hope the interview goes well and you're in a position to consider all the implications from the position of an offer.

would the travel savings and the pay cut balance?


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> would the travel savings and the pay cut balance?



No.  I'd still be significantly worse off, although frankly I earn very well now, and I'm not going to be left on the breadline either way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> No.  I'd still be significantly worse off, although frankly I earn very well now, and I'm not going to be left on the breadline either way.





dunno really

i guess you're not alone in seeking jobs at a lower level than you have worked, in the current climate - although there is a chance you'll be rejected for being "overqualified"

they might or might not ask a question along the lines of "wtf are you applying for a job at this level for?" - there is a risk of coming across as seeing this job as a stop-gap (which if it's a temp post might be OK, but not otherwise) or giving the impression this job is really beneath you.

would the new job offer scope for advancement within a reasonable time?

(As i think i said somewhere on this thread) some organisations welcome people with potential, others seem to fear them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2014)

Woohoo chilango 

Good luck Roadkill - if the people on the panel are likely to know your doubts, might that put you in a good position to possibly raise and discuss them? (Not today, perhaps  )

Well, my skills assessment yesterday went fine and they want to interview me on Monday  The HR woman yesterday said there had been an 'overwhelming response' to the job ad, so feeling pretty proud of myself either way.

A couple of Qs: if I want to raise things like flexibility of working hours and where on the payscale I'd be likely to start, when is the right time to do so? Wait till they offer (if they do) or ask a question at the interview? More the hours than the money - I wouldn't mention that till any possible job offer, but I would ideally prefer not to do full time, which this job is. Am open to jobshare/compressed hours/fewer days etc. Will do f/t if they insist, and if the money vs childcare costs stack up ok.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> A couple of Qs: if I want to raise things like flexibility of working hours and where on the payscale I'd be likely to start, when is the right time to do so? Wait till they offer (if they do) or ask a question at the interview? More the hours than the money - I wouldn't mention that till any possible job offer, but I would ideally prefer not to do full time, which this job is. Am open to jobshare/compressed hours/fewer days etc. Will do f/t if they insist, and if the money vs childcare costs stack up ok.



I would be inclined to leave the money questions until such time as an offer is made.  Although some employers will ask you as part of the interview process something like "where would you expect to start on the payscale?"

As for the hours thing - guess it depends on the organisation.  Have they given any indication so far that they are flexible about hours / family friendly or that sort of thing?  If full on job-share was an option, I'd be inclined to think you should have mentioned that at the application form / letter stage not wait until the interview.  

If there are clear indications they do this sort of thing, then perhaps worth raising at interview.  If there aren't clear indications, then some employers will regard this as a negative thing.  In which case I'd say best again to wait until an offer is made.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a college for people with learning difficulties and disabilities, so possibly more inclined to family-friendliness than your average corporate cocksucking capitalist concern.

I probably won't say anything unless they make me an offer, but I worry a bit about getting to that stage and then breezily saying 'yeah cheers, btw I want to work less hours, that ok with you?'


----------



## cesare (Jan 17, 2014)

chilango said:


> I have been offered a job.


Yay! Congrats


----------



## nagapie (Jan 17, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> It's a college for people with learning difficulties and disabilities, so possibly more inclined to family-friendliness than your average corporate cocksucking capitalist concern.
> 
> I probably won't say anything unless they make me an offer, but I worry a bit about getting to that stage and then breezily saying 'yeah cheers, btw I want to work less hours, that ok with you?'



I would wait for an offer. That way they'll listen to what you want and can only say no. Otherwise it might sway them in another direction if there's not much between you and another candidate.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I'm coming to the realisation that I am not going to find a better job than I'm in right now - not around here, anyway. That's OK, because I've thought for a while that the only real options I have are self-employment and freelancing type stuff: I'm not really a round peg, employment skills-wise - too diverse, and probably a bit original for the likes of local authorities and health trusts.
> 
> So I'm off to a "networking breakfast" with a bunch of local businesses tomorrow, to see if I can scare up some interest on the business training or IT-related fronts...I don't expect to come back with a handful of orders, but I'll put myself on show.
> 
> Hell, I might even fling on a suit.


The trouble with this neck of the woods is that "thinking big" is a dirty word. People don't want to improve things or develop their business if it means spending ANY money at all. Talking to consultancy types and training providers, the general feeling is that if you're offering something to local businesses and it's not free, they just don't want to know.

Which makes getting a business going a rather tricky prospect. I think I need to be going to networking breakfasts in Cardiff and Swansea 

But it was nice to chat to other businessy types, and there are a few vague leads it might be worth my while developing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2014)

news here -

got a polite "no thanks - very high standard of applications - would welcome hearing from you again - now fuck off" letter following last thursday's interview.  Not entirely surprised, not worked in that field for 20 years.  Suppose I wasn't wasting my time completely since I got shortlisted, but wonder if there is really any point in applying for anything where I haven't done that exact job before and in the last year (which rules most things out)

of the three agency things, got a "we're sending your CV to the client" for one then nothing, nothing at all for the other two.  Maybe I need to dumb down the CV even further for routine admin stuff, and maybe knock off jobs more than 10 years ago, to make my age a bit less obvious.  And would it be wrong to describe O-levels as GCSE's (similarly)?

have got as far as stage 2 (online test sort of thing) with one of the meh jobs.

8 applications to do.

Including the one that sounds worth applying for (although I'm trying to come up with a sensible answer to "describe a difficult situation you have dealt with / how did you keep motivated / what would you do differently next time?" sort of question that's got to go with the application...


----------



## chilango (Jan 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Maybe I need to dumb down the CV even further for routine admin stuff, and maybe knock off jobs more than 10 years ago, to make my age a bit less obvious.  And would it be wrong to describe O-levels as GCSE's (similarly)..



Yeah.

I did.

I played down my management experience, got rid of a lot of dates and so on to distract from the potential costs of my experience, ditched anything over 10 years old, or irrelevant to the post.

Focused a lot more on doing a functional rather than chronological CV.

You could fudge the O level thing by either describing it as "GCSE level", Key Stage 3 or leave it off all together. I don't talk about about any qualifications pre Uni now. They're good. I've a lot of As but utterly irrelevant and very old.

Match the Cv to the job spec specific examples, (STAR framework)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have got as far as stage 2 (online test sort of thing) with one of the meh jobs.
> 
> 8 applications to do.



2 applications done this evening, 2 ditched (one very meh, and one didn't think i stood much chance at all - just about met the 'essential' stuff but don't think that's anything like enough - might just do it tomorrow if I have the energy.)

and did the online test thing mentioned above.

4 applications to do next week.



chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...



Thanks - will try to reconstruct the CV next week as well.  Although think I need to keep the GCSE / O Levels in, the 'professional qualification' doesn't cut much ice in the relevant profession, and will either be seen as irrelevant or a sign I'm overqualified in anything else...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> they might or might not ask a question along the lines of "wtf are you applying for a job at this level for?"



I was expecting something like that question, and it didn't really materialise.  The whole interview was rather more structured than I expected, in fact - perhaps precisely because it was pitched at a lower level - and that threw me a bit.  A couple of obvious questions came up that I hadn't considered and wasn't prepared for.  Tbh I feel as if I fluffed it, and I'm kicking myself, but I'll know next week.



May Kasahara said:


> Good luck Roadkill - if the people on the panel are likely to know your doubts, might that put you in a good position to possibly raise and discuss them? (Not today, perhaps  )



I might do exactly that if I get an offer.  On the other hand, the fact it's a step back of sorts did come up in the interview, though not in quite the form I expected, and the chair did say a couple of things about future plans and promotion prospects that interested me, and which I suspect he didn't say to the other candidates.  Tbh the interview - and a pub conversation I had with an old colleague in the same place afterwards - served to convince me finally that I really do want the job.  Which is why the feeling I might have arsed it up is rather depressing!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh I feel as if I fluffed it, and I'm kicking myself, but I'll know next week.





hope there's good news next week


----------



## thriller (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I'm back in the job market as I quit my job. Let's hope I didn't make a big mistake. Since I left voluntarily after just two weeks of training, can't sign on for JSA. Though might be worth trying. It can't hurt, I guess??


----------



## existentialist (Jan 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> Well I'm back in the job market as I quit my job. Let's hope I didn't make a big mistake. Since I left voluntarily after just two weeks of training, can't sign on for JSA. Though might be worth trying. It can't hurt, I guess??


Lavatory dynamiters of the world! An opening exists, somewhere in Thrillerland! Form an orderly queue...

What was wrong with the job, thriller?


----------



## thriller (Jan 19, 2014)

Just didn't like it. Not as good as I had hoped. Shame. People where nice. Still in two minds if I should sign on again as I only signed off in January 6th. Could tell them it was a sales job and I couldn't do sales though they may then check up with the company.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 20, 2014)

Got the job! 

!!!!!


----------



## cesare (Jan 20, 2014)

Congrats, May!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Got the job!
> 
> !!!!!


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Got the job!
> 
> !!!!!





have you had the flexible hours discussion yet?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 20, 2014)

No, but as it turns out the hours are pretty good anyway - 8.45-4.30, with the main site being about five minutes' drive away from my son's school. So I'll still get some evening time with the kids, which was my main concern.

I do need to have the salary talk tomorrow though <gulp>


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh how wrong I was last Friday.  I've just accepted the post.


----------



## cesare (Jan 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Oh how wrong I was last Friday.  I've just accepted the post.


Congrats!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Oh how wrong I was last Friday.  I've just accepted the post.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2014)

Well done, folks!  Soon, there will only be me in this thread, along with some dustballs like those that roll down empty streets in Western films.


----------



## xes (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice one RK 

Don't worry Guin, I'm terminally unemployable too  I'll keep you company until I write a book and become a squillionaire....

(another 15 jobs applied for today, and I've even filled in my JSA form!!!)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2014)

I have just finished an application form which is due in tomorrow before noon. I am going to go and make some eggy bread, and watch some telly, and then reread it again, just to check it makes sense, since it was almost entirely cut and pasted from other applications. 

I don't actually think they will employ me, because they put a "desirable requirement" as being a member of their union already, and I am not. But I felt I had to apply, even if it becomes the first union job I have applied for recently which doesn't even bother to interview me


----------



## xes (Jan 21, 2014)

I applied for 23 jobs today


----------



## weltweit (Jan 21, 2014)

xes said:


> I applied for 23 jobs today


Blimey xes, that is a lot. Are you at any risk of doing quantity over quality?


----------



## xes (Jan 21, 2014)

probably, but right now, any job will do. I applied for stuff I knew I was qualified for, and then a few more that i was only partially qualified for on the offchance that they like the cut of my jib. Also, it's not like i was doing anything else today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2014)

stolen from the bandwidthz thread


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2014)

Another application off today.  Only had to do a brief re-write of one for a very similar job (different employer) about 6 months ago.

Failed the interview for the previous one because they pretty much saw it as a "take this job and do it until you retire" post, and they seemed convinced I was over-experienced for it (although I don't have the qualifications to get into anything that matches their opinion of my past experience) 

From what I'm aware, this employer is a bit more progressive about staff development...


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 23, 2014)

Battering off never ending applications and cv's with no luck whatsoever.. becoming really disheartening  . I am currently suspended from NMC register until august this year and potential employers won't touch me with a barge pole.. reason for suspension was a police caution for fraud in 2011 for being overpaid £120 over 2 years when claiming pay for worked breaks.. which despite service managers approval was deemed to be fraudulent (there were a few of us pulled up on this and basically told we had acted fraudulently and subsequently cautioned by police). As a qualified nurse this was reported to the NMC who two years after the "offence" decided I should be suspended for 12 months for acting dishonestly !!! As a result it now seems that I am unemployable  gettign really fucked off with this. Asked for any training courses to learn a new skill at JC+ only to be told I need to speak to an advisor .. one of which I have not been allocated in the 5 months I have been signing on.. Cheers Urban that's got that off of my chest !!!


----------



## xes (Jan 23, 2014)

That's shit mate, hope it gets better for you soon.

I'm also fucked off with it all at the moment, not sleeping at all, generally grumpy as fuck, and considering selling stuff i really don't want to sell. Pretty sure I'm not going to get any JSA as my partner hs over 16000 in savings. Got the appointment at the 'job center' (fucking lol, it's anything but) tomorow, not looking forward to it at all.

To be honest, if I didn't have dogs, I;d probably run a knife over my neck.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 23, 2014)

Working on my CV again (well I have three CVs ), hope I won't need them but I might.


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2014)

Off to the "job center" now to be swept under the rug of the unemployment figures. As they are not going to give me anything, that i'm fairly sure.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 24, 2014)

Good Luck xes


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 24, 2014)

I only get contributions based JSA, because I have savings, and I don't want them looking at my bank account, but that is still worth having.  I only get it for 6 months, I think.  I hope I have job by then!


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2014)

well, that wasn't as terrible as I presumed it would be. They are processing my claim, but the guy said my partners savings won't affect my claim for the first 6 months.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

xes said:


> well, that wasn't as terrible as I presumed it would be. They are processing my claim, but the guy said my partners savings won't affect my claim for the first 6 months.





Yes - broadly, if you've got enough national insurance contributions under your belt, you get 'contributions based' JSA for 6 months - any savings you have, and any income / savings your partner has, are irrelevant.

Depending on partner's income, it may be possible for partner to claim either tax credits or housing benefit / council tax reduction - a benefits calculator (anonymous) here

If you haven't got enough NI contributions, or if and when you reach the end of the 6 months, then it's means tested as a 'household' (i.e. partner / children come into the equation - "partner" in this sense is about the only occasion where the system recognises cohabiting but not married / civil partnered couples)

If my understanding is right, it's worth continuing to sign on (if you can cope with jumping through all the hoops) even if you aren't entitled to any JSA to keep your NI contribution credits going.

All of the above is not necessarily the case if you're somewhere that universal credit has gone live.


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2014)

They didn't even ask about the stamp that I've not been paying since July....

The other half is ok for money, doesn't need any tax cferdits and the house is all paid off, so we don't need housing benifit.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 24, 2014)

That's right about your stamp being paid if you sign on, which is one of the reasons why I have always signed on when I have been unemployed, even though the bastards at the job centre are so horrible to me. 

I also sign on because I am entitled to 6 months' jobseekers allowance, so I am going to have as much of it as I can, until I get a job.

I recently sent away to find out my National Insurance contributions to date, because someone from here said that single mothers on benefits did not get this paid for them, and this would have meant that I did not have entitled to a full pension when I (finally) reach state pension age. But it showed that it was paid when I was on whatever the benefit was called, so, actually, I now have the necessary contributions to get a full state pension. That's good to know. I found out how to do that on the HMRC website, and it shows years when the full contributions were not paid, and how to make these up, too, if you can.


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2014)

Might come in handy  to know that, thank you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

From memory (when I last checked, although I know the current government is buggering about with it) you need 30 years' worth of NI contributions to get a full state pension, so the loss of a few months here and there isn't a big issue.  (just as well - in my current job which works out about a day a week on average, I don't earn enough to pay NI.)


----------



## weltweit (Jan 24, 2014)

Bearing in mind I may have to job hunt soon, can anyone advise me which benefits I may be eligible for and how much they add up to? I have rent and bills, well normal living costs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Bearing in mind I may have to job hunt soon, can anyone advise me which benefits I may be eligible for and how much they add up to? I have rent and bills, well normal living costs.



suggest starting here.  (Citizens advice)

£ 71.70 per week is JSA for a single person over 25, whether income or contributions based.

this is expected to cover household bills (except rent and council tax), food, and travel to job centre to sign on and such.  There used to be a scheme for help with travel to job interviews, but not sure this is still in place.

see my post #1402 for more about contributions / income based JSA.

You can also claim housing benefit (for rent) and council tax reduction - these are through your local council, although 'signing on' will register that you wish to claim.

There are restrictions on housing benefit to make sure you're not claiming for somewhere too big / expensive - I think some of those restrictions don't apply for the first X amount of time if you've lived somewhere for a while and been working.

Housing / council tax benefit are both 'means tested' (i.e. any savings over £ 6K will affect them and over £ 16K will disqualify you) from day one, and they are based on household (i.e. taking partner into account if applicable.)

A house / flat sharer is not a 'partner' although they might try and argue that you are 'cohabiting' if you have one.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks very much Puddy_Tat, that gives me somewhere to start looking.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Thanks very much Puddy_Tat, that gives me somewhere to start looking.





can probably advise in more detail on the housing benefit thing if wanted.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can probably advise in more detail on the housing benefit thing if wanted.


atm I rent a nominally 3 bed house (actually two bedrooms and a box room). I live alone but my son is with me 3 nights a week. Rent is £900pcm.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2014)

weltweit said:


> atm I rent a nominally 3 bed house (actually two bedrooms and a box room). I live alone but my son is with me 3 nights a week. Rent is £900pcm.



oh shit

i think you might be in for a nasty shock.

are you a private tenant, or council / housing association?

assuming you're private - this may be worth a look (the 'local housing allowance' rate you're allowed varies by area, to reflect rent levels) but I have a nasty feeling you'd only be entitled to the LHA rate for a 1 bedroom place, since son isn't 'resident' (I'm a bit fuzzy on how it goes with shared parenting now)

broadly speaking, if you're renting somewhere bigger than what the system says you're entitled to, you'd get housing benefit up to the limit for the size of place you're allowed, but you'd have to make up the shortfall out of your benefits / savings.

there may be a bit of leeway if you've started the tenancy and been working before starting claiming, but again I'm fuzzy on that bit.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat, I am expecting a shock. I am a private tenant. I lived here for perhaps 5 years initially with a family (working partner), I have been working for about 2 years of that. Last 6 months working.

eta: Checked out the link (thanks), 1bed gives me quite a bit less than I need. May have to urgently move I guess. Lots of stuff though which will be a pain.


----------



## thriller (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a call about a job interview for something paying £17000 in London. 

the agent told me the company knows it is low pay for london and they will be reviewing it about 6 months time. I think I will take it for the moment if offered, just because I am bored out of my ass sat at home. use the chance to look for a job elsewhere.

This tells me the take home pay will be 

http://iknowtax.com/2014/

£1200 per month. Poor. But will pay the rent.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2014)

to crappy application forms.

I am trying to find the inspiration to get an application in for a lunchtime tomorrow deadline.

The layout of the form is bollocks and the formatting is worse.

And due to a slight cock up on the shopping front, I have run out of beer.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Puddy_Tat, I am expecting a shock. I am a private tenant. I lived here for perhaps 5 years initially with a family (working partner), I have been working for about 2 years of that. Last 6 months working.
> 
> eta: Checked out the link (thanks), 1bed gives me quite a bit less than I need. May have to urgently move I guess. Lots of stuff though which will be a pain.





may be worth exploring the possibility of getting a house-sharer to occupy one of the bedrooms?

although I think (and suggest you seek better informed advice that I can offer here) you would need to do so on the basis of them having a separate tenancy agreement with your landlord (or getting in to a joint tenancy - and this raises the possibility of benefits people asking questions about 'co-habiting') - and don't know if you or your landlord would want to touch this idea with a barge pole.  I have a feeling that (again, even if your landlord was happy with the idea) if you set them up as a sub-tenant of yours, and rent they paid you would be regarded as income for housing benefit - and possibly JSA - purposes.

Job hunting activity news here is 2 applications batted out this weekend - one fairly uninspiring but London, one not bad, but further away from London and somewhere fairly expensive.  A couple of possibles to apply for this week.

Where's the :uninspired: smiley when you need it?


----------



## thriller (Jan 27, 2014)

Had an interview today.
Got another on Thursday
Another one on 3rd Feb
And a telephone interview tomorrow.

1st two are low pay
The 3rd is a 6 month contract.
Last one is located in Hammersmith which is a pain to get to by bus from Vauxhall which means I have to take the underground which is going to cost me much more money in travel costs as well as inevitable delays due to signal problems etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2014)

I have an assessment thing (from what I gather they will then summon the survivors of this for interview at a later date) for the most serious of the current applications, on wednesday.

i also think i have a cold coming on.

balls.


----------



## thriller (Jan 27, 2014)

.


----------



## xes (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been invited to an assessment day, in fucking York 

it's only 172 miles away


----------



## xes (Jan 28, 2014)

With a heavy sigh, I'm even considering making the journey. Will the job center help me out with paying for my petrol to get there and back? The job would be alot more local, servicing the midlands, home counties and north london. Maybe some travel over Europe too. Can I justify a 340 or so mile round trip on this whim that i might get a job from it?


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2014)

Probably not of use to many on here tbh - but I thought it worth dropping in that there's a massive shortage of hospital nurses in the UK atm.  Not sure whether that's the case for HCAs too, but maybe.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2014)

One of my friends, who is a nurse in the UK, has just handed in her notice after 10 years in the same job because she is so stressed at how badly treated and overworked she is. 

Until and unless nurses are treated with respect and paid (and managed) properly, there will always be a shortage.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

xes said:


> I've been invited to an assessment day







xes said:


> in fucking York







xes said:


> With a heavy sigh, I'm even considering making the journey. Will the job center help me out with paying for my petrol to get there and back?



I think the answer to that is no - the "travel to interview" scheme was closed in 2011.

I can find some references to the "flexible support fund" but can't find a lot about it.  This may depend on any combination of whether there's any money left in the kitty locally, what mood the person you ask is in, and what day of the week it is.

Have you asked the (potential) employer whether they will reimburse travel costs?  (they will probably laugh, but may be worth a try - if they say "no" it may give you an idea of what sort of employer they are.)

Do the job centre know you have applied for this job?  If not, I'm more inclined to say to hell with it.

If they do know, I don't know if (in the current climate) they would sanction you for not being able to afford to travel hundreds of miles to go to this...


----------



## xes (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, it was on a list I gave them (2 pages long) of the jobs I'd applied for in the last 2 weeks, but nothing specific. Still considering it, could be a total waste of time, but it gets me out the house I guess 

Borrowed some more money off the OH, so I could afford the petrol or train ticket...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2014)

Ask the employer if they pay travel expenses for interviews. In my experience, employers mostly DO provide this, although they don't all advertise the fact.

If they do pay, then you could go and check it out, if only for the experience?


----------



## xes (Jan 28, 2014)

will give them a ring tomorow. Got till friday to let them know if i can make it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

I have another one to apply for (only a 9 month post but might be useful to get back into that field) - did the 'please ring for informal chat' thing today and sounds fairly reasonable.

Tomorrow's thing includes a 'role play' exercise - don't think I've done one of them before.

Any bright ideas?

I'm slightly concerned that they will present situations and expect me to deal with them according to their procedures, which as an external candidate, I'm not that clear on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2014)

well, that went slightly better than expected - i had somehow got the idea that there would be a group of us.

the role play thing consisted of one of their people being 'irate customer' and another observing how I dealt with it, then me having to write a brief report of it.  Although one of the issues that 'customer' raised wasn't covered at all in the briefing I was given, so I hope I did the right think in saying what I think is the right answer.  Blargh.  The other written exercise was fairly simple.

Another interview invite for next week - again in the line of work I was in some time ago, so will probably be another 'creditable also-ran' sort of thing.  Meh.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2014)

Have now updated my CV and put it on the jobs boards.
Not quite ready to search for jobs, but next weekend I will probably start looking.


----------



## thriller (Jan 29, 2014)

been offered a job. accepted. told them can start tuesday. off to another interview tomorrow and will try to get them to increase the salary. interview on monday paying much more but only for 6 months. will go but ask them what chances of it turning permanent.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2014)

thriller said:


> been offered a job. accepted. told them can start tuesday. off to another interview tomorrow and will try to get them to increase the salary. interview on monday paying much more but only for 6 months. will go but ask them what chances of it turning permanent.


Sounds very positive thriller. Out of interest, how many did you apply to before these successful ones?


----------



## thriller (Jan 29, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Sounds very positive thriller. Out of interest, how many did you apply to before these successful ones?



about 20 or so. Just a case of going on reed/monster etc and applying, applying. Bizarrely I never get any response to office angels jobs I apply for. I think they have black listed my name after a job I applied for in 1999 I was caught out fibbing on my CV. Since then, they *never ever ever ever* get back to me.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2014)

thriller said:


> about 20 or so. Just a case of going on reed/monster etc and applying, applying. Bizarrely I never get any response to office angels jobs I apply for. I think they have black listed my name after a job I applied for in 1999 I was caught out fibbing on my CV. Since then, they *never ever ever ever* get back to me.


Yes, probably on a list.
When I was last hunting no one ever got back to me, I always called them first ... I called all of them ..


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 29, 2014)

Most people don't respond at all to applications these days, which I find very frustrating. 

It's got so that I even appreciate getting a rejection because at least I'm getting something!


----------



## thriller (Jan 29, 2014)

its too many people applying. Reed is madness. Most jobs on there have over 100+ applicants applying.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Most people don't respond at all to applications these days, which I find very frustrating.
> 
> It's got so that I even appreciate getting a rejection because at least I'm getting something!


Yes, I know what you mean, at least a human did something, even if it was just to reject you.

I think the dynamics have changed. There are 2,400,000 unemployed, many on JSA and to qualify for JSA they must apply to 2 jobs a week - does not matter so much what jobs - just that they apply. As a result recruitment agencies are swamped for every vacancy, including many CVs that are not suitable, perhaps from people who are just trying to make up their 2 applications that week. No surprise then if agencies are not bothering to acknowledge applications any more.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2014)

This is true, but it doesn't just apply to agencies, unfortunately.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems to be happening with everyone. Like others have stated it is even nice receiving a rejection e-mail at least it feels like you have been acknowledged to some extent. It really is a dehumanising process. oh well back in to sign on tomorrow which is another waste of time. No support with finding work whatsoever from JC+


----------



## chilango (Jan 30, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Yes, I know what you mean, at least a human did something, even if it was just to reject you.
> 
> I think the dynamics have changed. There are 2,400,000 unemployed, many on JSA and to qualify for JSA they must apply to 2 jobs a week - does not matter so much what jobs - just that they apply. As a result recruitment agencies are swamped for every vacancy, including many CVs that are not suitable, perhaps from people who are just trying to make up their 2 applications that week. No surprise then if agencies are not bothering to acknowledge applications any more.



Whilst I'm sure that's true. Even posts I was fully suitable for, meeting both essential and desirable criteria in the person spec very very rarely replied except when shortlisted. Not even a stock email.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 30, 2014)

chilango said:


> Whilst I'm sure that's true. Even posts I was fully suitable for, meeting both essential and desirable criteria in the person spec very very rarely replied except when shortlisted. Not even a stock email.


Yeah, me too. I'm only applying for jobs where this is the case, in fact. 

I was really surprised to begin with, but now I'm mostly not expecting any response.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 30, 2014)

Not a job I'm hunting for, but got called for interview next Monday for this promotion, said I couldn't make the appointed time, and now it's gone quiet...


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 30, 2014)

Ha Ha , was advised to lie on my application forms by the clerk at JC+ this morning... I wonder how that would pan out


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> Ha Ha , was advised to lie on my application forms by the clerk at JC+ this morning... I wonder how that would pan out



if they found out you were doing so, they would probably sanction you.

if you subsequently got sacked from a job when you got rumbled, you'd almost certainly get sanctioned off JSA for having been sacked due to misconduct.

https://www.gov.uk/complain-jobcentre-plus


----------



## weltweit (Jan 30, 2014)

chilango said:


> Whilst I'm sure that's true. Even posts I was fully suitable for, meeting both essential and desirable criteria in the person spec very very rarely replied except when shortlisted. Not even a stock email.


In my last job hunt it was the same for me, no feedback from agencies, it was down to me to chase them.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 30, 2014)

juice_terry said:


> Ha Ha , was advised to lie on my application forms by the clerk at JC+ this morning... I wonder how that would pan out


I would be very wary of an outright lie. 
All CVs are the chocolate box image of a person i.e. only the good things - but they should be true ime.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2014)

to agencies.

I think of the agency jobs I have applied for (mostly fairly bog standard admin stuff, so suppose they will get a heck of a lot) I think I've had one actual reply, and that was from a small and fairly specialist agency.


----------



## xes (Jan 30, 2014)

Got a reply from an application from yesterday, just asking me if I knew the location of the job would be in 2 areas and am I still interested. 2 areas which are very local to me, so YES!! (something to do with cash machines, and fixing them)

*fingers crossed*

Maybe I don't have to go to fcuking York after all (waiting to hear back on the travel funds situation on that one)


----------



## xes (Jan 31, 2014)

Another place phoned me up just now, have a pre interview, interview on monday.

York is looking further and further away....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2014)

xes said:


> Another place phoned me up just now, have a pre interview, interview on monday.
> 
> York is looking further and further away....





I got a letter in the post this morning from one of the places I've applied to recently - was 2nd class and on opening I saw the letter was quite short.



Then read it - it's a "thank you for your application, we will be in touch soon" letter



didn't know anyone still did that

especially when they have my e-mail address and I sent my application by e-mail.


----------



## thriller (Jan 31, 2014)

In a quandry. The job I accepted is low pay 18k. Just got a call about another job I applied. Higher pay but in Camden. It is only for 6 months so will take me up to July. Then unemployed again. Though i should be able to sign on as it is contract work so jobcentre should not be difficult. I'm tempted as the low pay one is annoying in terms of pay scale. Also secured an interview on Monday for a job in Hammersmith but that involves overnight shift which I'm not too keen on. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got a letter confirming what I predicted which is that I've not been shortlisted for a union job which I really wanted and was perfectly qualified for. 

Although I had predicted this, it has still really upset me because, frankly, I need a job, and I'm getting increasingly anxious. This is the first union role for which I've not even been interviewed. 

It's difficult to keep going. I've got three more roles I need to apply for today and tomorrow. One union, one employee relations and one civil service. 

But I'm crying too much to do anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just got a letter confirming what I predicted which is that I've not been shortlisted for a union job which I really wanted and was perfectly qualified for.
> 
> Although I had predicted this, it has still really upset me because, frankly, I need a job, and I'm getting increasingly anxious. This is the first union role for which I've not even been interviewed.
> 
> ...


----------



## maya (Feb 3, 2014)

I feel very disadvantaged in an interview setting because I'm naturally introverted, and trying to pretend I'm outgoing etc. comes across as insincere- in addition I have a lazy eye which is squinting a bit, thus trying to look people straight in the eye- like you do- and seem 'normal ' at the same time simply gets too much and they always call my bluff... How do i act in such situations, then? I *can* overcome my shyness and talk quite happily but simply can't do 'normal' since I'm err, not normal... When trying to be outgoing I often seem arrogant, for example- that's just me trying to summon up the energy I don't have and project it outwards like I suppose social people do. But it's obviously not working...


----------



## juice_terry (Feb 3, 2014)

Had a meeting with my allocated adviser (whom I think I have met once in 6 months).. wanted to chat about possible training courses as you need certificate for everything  now !!! He told me that all courses were fully booked but I have been put on an "employabilty" course starting next week monday to friday 9-4. Not too sure what this course entails but I best attend... probably a load of shit but it'll beat sitting indoors for a week.


----------



## strung out (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2014)

Shit! I wouldn't want to advise you either way, but perhaps call and ask them. You might not be expected to come in. And if you can, speak to a rep there, and they will advise you.
It's quite likely they'd advise you not to risk your position by striking. I was advised that when some people at my work striked (struck?) and I wasn't contracted, just agency staff.


----------



## strung out (Feb 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Shit! I wouldn't want to advise you either way, but perhaps call and ask them. You might not be expected to come in. And if you can, speak to a rep there, and they will advise you.
> It's quite likely they'd advise you not to risk your position by striking. I was advised that when some people at my work striked (struck?) and I wasn't contracted, just agency staff.


Ta! Moved my post to the work frustrations thread - thought it would be better there.

I will definitely ask about it tomorrow when I start and gauge what everyone else is doing. I think it might only be a 2 hour strike through Unison, but I don't know if that changes anything at all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 4, 2014)

I had to go and sign on today, because I didn't make it on Friday, and i saw a temporary person, who was terribly polite, but clearly didn't know what she was doing - she kept asking other advisers where things were and what to do and so on.

But she did tell me that I have to fill in the paper job search thing as well as the online one, and that I am expected to demonstrate that I am looking for jobs every day, including Saturday and Sunday. 

When I said that I had not been told this before, she said it was a new directive. 

Has anyone else been told those two things?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2014)

I have heard of this. Fucking pricks.
Why shouldn't job seekers get time off?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have heard of this. Fucking pricks.
> Why shouldn't job seekers get time off?


Because they will only use the time to gaze adoringly at their humunguous flat screen TVs, paid for by the honest hard-working taxpayer. Or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Because they will only use the time to gaze adoringly at their humunguous flat screen TVs, paid for by the honest hard-working taxpayer. Or something.


Let 'em.
Applying for jobs is much harder work that actual work. You shouldn't really be expected to look for work more than three hours a day - a morning or an afternoon. Even that is taxing and demoralising. 
I'm getting angry now. Where's that graph again? The one with the figures of benefits fraud, unclaimed benefit and avoided income and corporate tax? So they go after poor people for having the gall to only look for work five days a week, whilst the real spongers go shooting. The blood boils.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2014)

I would definitely want Saturdays and Sundays off, you can hardly talk to recruitment agencies at the weekend!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 4, 2014)

Indeed - it is crazy to say that people should be looking for work 7 days a week!

Although, frankly, I probably do at least check out emails and jobsites 7 days a week - the error I make is not to put that on the crappy "universal jobmatch" thing, or to write it on a bit of paper they have given me which I lost ages ago. 

And yes, O_U, applying for jobs is fucking hard work. I am really struggling to complete the complex application forms and questionnaires, and to stay positive about myself as well. 

I have to keep reminding myself that, if I had stayed at my last job, I would be in an even worse mess, mentally and emotionally, than I am now, and would probably not be working for much longer anyway, because I would have had a breakdown!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't forget the Universal Automation thing - the Chrome browser extension that automates your Universal Jobmatch activity, so you don't have to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Don't forget the Universal Automation thing - the Chrome browser extension that automates your Universal Jobmatch activity, so you don't have to.


Wha'?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 4, 2014)

Gosh, not seen that before. Unfortunately, it won't help, because I have to fill in this "activity record" thing with every website I have visited and email I have read and phone call I have made.

I can see what it is trying to do, though, which is possibly why they now say you have to fill in the "activity record", and not just apply for jobs on the site.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Let 'em.
> Applying for jobs is much harder work that actual work. You shouldn't really be expected to look for work more than three hours a day - a morning or an afternoon. Even that is taxing and demoralising.
> I'm getting angry now. Where's that graph again? The one with the figures of benefits fraud, unclaimed benefit and avoided income and corporate tax? So they go after poor people for having the gall to only look for work five days a week, whilst the real spongers go shooting. The blood boils.



there you go


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 6, 2014)

maya said:


> I feel very disadvantaged in an interview setting because I'm naturally introverted, and trying to pretend I'm outgoing etc. comes across as insincere- in addition I have a lazy eye which is squinting a bit, thus trying to look people straight in the eye- like you do- and seem 'normal ' at the same time simply gets too much and they always call my bluff... How do i act in such situations, then? I *can* overcome my shyness and talk quite happily but simply can't do 'normal' since I'm err, not normal... When trying to be outgoing I often seem arrogant, for example- that's just me trying to summon up the energy I don't have and project it outwards like I suppose social people do. But it's obviously not working...



Not everyone only wants to recruit outgoing extroverts. If that was the case, I'd have been unemployed my entire life! I'd say it's much better to come across as geniune, and yourself in an interview, even pointing out your quietness and the benefits this can have in the work environment (eg calm, focussed nature, you get on with work/meet deadlines etc). There's nothing wrong with being an introvert


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Another interview invite for next week - again in the line of work I was in some time ago, so will probably be another 'creditable also-ran' sort of thing.  Meh.



I was right.

"very good - but - another candidate with current experience - close decision - good luck -  piss off"

Think I'm wasting my time and effort trying to get back in to that line of work.

Blargh.


----------



## Garek (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the score with chasing up? Is it acceptable? There's a job I really want. Advert ended a week ago. Would it be wrong to ring them Monday and ask if I was successful?


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I was right.
> 
> "very good - but - another candidate with current experience - close decision - good luck -  piss off"
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Don't bin that line of work completely would be my advice, sometimes you need to persevere through adversity for eventual success.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2014)

Garek said:


> What's the score with chasing up? Is it acceptable? There's a job I really want. Advert ended a week ago. Would it be wrong to ring them Monday and ask if I was successful?


Phoning can't hurt, did you interview for it or just apply? Either way I would call, and if you weren't successful, ask why not.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2014)

Garek said:


> What's the score with chasing up? Is it acceptable? There's a job I really want. Advert ended a week ago. Would it be wrong to ring them Monday and ask if I was successful?



Assuming you've put an application in and haven't heard anything, I don't think it would hurt to ring and ask when they will be short-listing or whatever the next stage is.  It may be a bit early to start asking about being 'successful'.

Depending on the organisation / number of responses they are likely to get, it can take more than a week from applications closing to getting as far as short-listing (or whatever)

I have had a couple in the last year that took over 2 months from application to interview.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Sorry about that. Don't bin that line of work completely would be my advice, sometimes you need to persevere through adversity for eventual success.



dunno really.

i've applied for 3 jobs in that line of work in the last 6 months (ones where experience is 'desirable' rather than 'recent experience essential' - I'd not bother with the latter at all) and got interviewed for all 3, so part of me thinks I'm not completely wasting everyone's time, but all 3 I've got the same sort of response after the interview.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.
> 
> i've applied for 3 jobs in that line of work in the last 6 months (ones where experience is 'desirable' rather than 'recent experience essential' - I'd not bother with the latter at all) and got interviewed for all 3, so part of me thinks I'm not completely wasting everyone's time, but all 3 I've got the same sort of response after the interview.


I was reading recently that when selling things often the biggest sales come after repeated efforts, which suggests not to be easily put off. It may not be completely relevant, it is from a slightly different area.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I was reading recently that when selling things often the biggest sales come after repeated efforts, which suggests not to be easily put off. It may not be completely relevant, it is from a slightly different area.



maybe...

although the feedback from this one was that there wasn't really anything i could improve on as far as the interview went, just that they had another candidate who was also good but who's doing the job now / been doing it recently (which is what one of the previous ones said and the other one hinted at.)  

I did the job 20 years ago  although have kept reasonably up to date with the principles for various reasons, but not the current software and such for doing it with.

(if that makes sense - don't want to be too specific here.)


----------



## Garek (Feb 7, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Phoning can't hurt, did you interview for it or just apply? Either way I would call, and if you weren't successful, ask why not.



Just applied.


Puddy_Tat said:


> Assuming you've put an application in and haven't heard anything, I don't think it would hurt to ring and ask when they will be short-listing or whatever the next stage is.  It may be a bit early to start asking about being 'successful'.
> 
> Depending on the organisation / number of responses they are likely to get, it can take more than a week from applications closing to getting as far as short-listing (or whatever)
> 
> I have had a couple in the last year that took over 2 months from application to interview.




Aight, yeah successful was the wrong word. I guess what I am wanting to know is the time scale. How long till I know if they will give me an interview or not. Normally I wouldn't care but this is the first time I've ever written a cover note without faked enthusiasm


----------



## weltweit (Feb 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe...
> 
> although the feedback from this one was that there wasn't really anything i could improve on as far as the interview went, just that they had another candidate who was also good but who's doing the job now / been doing it recently (which is what one of the previous ones said and the other one hinted at.)
> 
> ...


Oh, OK. I tried to get a job doing something that I used to do and unfortunately my knowledge was a bit too out of date, I didn't get the second interview.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello thread. 

Applying for my first job at the place where I did my last placement.  It would be a dream job tbh but the application is nuts.  The 'information in support' bit is split into three sections, with the first titled 'commitment and understanding'.  I've been stuck in academia for so long I feel like I'm responding to it as if I'm answering an essay question and I have no idea if it's right or not.  Obviously I'll include practical examples where possible but has anyone else experienced this?

I almost feel like I need to include references ffs and I want this job so, so badly I'm criticising my every word.  Argh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2014)

hello purenarcotic 

not quite sure i understand the question - do they mean commitment as in to the job, the organisation, or to the organisation's principles or what?

and news from here is i have an interview monday afternoon for something admin-ish, and interview wednesday for something serious-ish (that i had the assessment thing for a couple of weeks back)


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hello purenarcotic
> 
> not quite sure i understand the question - do they mean commitment as in to the job, the organisation, or to the organisation's principles or what?
> 
> and news from here is i have an interview monday afternoon for something admin-ish, and interview wednesday for something serious-ish (that i had the assessment thing for a couple of weeks back)



Commitment to the principles and an understanding of the need for that service to exist.  And a commitment to anti-oppressive practice although that's much easier to write about. 

I agree with the principles and agree the services need to exist, I just don't quite know how to approach answering it.  

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Commitment to the principles and an understanding of the need for that service to exist.  And a commitment to anti-oppressive practice although that's much easier to write about.
> 
> I agree with the principles and agree the services need to exist, I just don't quite know how to approach answering it.



All I can suggest is try and get some thoughts / notes down on paper (or the electronic version thereof) then come back to it and edit.  I tend to edit by taking stuff out, some people tend to edit by adding stuff.

without knowing (or wanting to ask) what sort of service it is, it might help (if you've not already done so) to find something like the annual report / mission statement (s) of the organisation you're applying to and (if appropriate) any other organisations working in the same field, and see if they have some sort of statement of principles that might give hints as to the sort of direction they think in.

Obviously there is a line between plagarism and seeking inspiration...

Or write as if someone on U75 asked why this service should exist / get funding - then go back and edit out the swear words and facepalms.



purenarcotic said:


> Good luck with the interview.



Thanks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2014)

Good luck Puddy_Tat !


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> All I can suggest is try and get some thoughts / notes down on paper (or the electronic version thereof) then come back to it and edit.  I tend to edit by taking stuff out, some people tend to edit by adding stuff.
> 
> without knowing (or wanting to ask) what sort of service it is, it might help (if you've not already done so) to find something like the annual report / mission statement (s) of the organisation you're applying to and (if appropriate) any other organisations working in the same field, and see if they have some sort of statement of principles that might give hints as to the sort of direction they think in.
> 
> ...



I know I'm being vague, just difficult to give details without it being very obvious what service it would be for. 

I used to work for the org so I know what they're looking for in that sense, it's just putting it down the way they would want that I'm not so sure about.  But you're right, chucking something down on paper is definitely better than staring at blank pages.  Cheers. 

How did the interview go?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Good luck Puddy_Tat !



thanks



purenarcotic said:


> How did the interview go?



Dunno really.

I managed to stay awake throughout which was something of an achievement (my current job is 'as and when required' and it's been required quite a lot this last week...)


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oooh, how have I missed this thread until now? 

I need help translating some business speak, job peeps. I've been forwarded a job description from a friend who told them I might be interested. It's a supporting rule organizing an expo event. I've never done anything like this before but they sound desperate, so I might have a chance. However, there's this which I don't understand: "engage local stakeholders & rally attendees"

What does that mean in plain English? It sounds like it means send invites and confirm attendance but I'm not sure.

Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

local stakeholders just means people locally that have some say/involved with/are affected by


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

so if your expo was on the domiciliary care then carers, care agencies, people being cared for, charities in this area and the people being cared for themselves + their family are stakeholders


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> local stakeholders just means people locally that have some say/involved with/are affected by


Apologies, I wasn't clear. I know what local stakeholders are, but what does it mean to "engage them" when organizing an event? What might I be expected to actually _do?_

I realise you won't know exactly for this role, but I can't even imagine what it means beyond invite them.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

not taking the piss with GCSE link but probably explains it better than me
basically everyone involved or who will be affected
http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/business/environment/stakeholders1.shtml


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2014)

Engage them:

Identify them
Contact them
Build relationships with them
Encourage and confirm their attendance
Get feedback from them


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Apologies, I wasn't clear. I know what local stakeholders are, but what does it mean to "engage them" when organizing an event? What might I be expected to actually _do?_
> 
> I realise you won't know exactly for this role, but I can't even imagine what it means beyond invite them.


aha
well you contact them in advance see if they have anything to contribute or want to attend, whether they have thoughts on what should be covered


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Engage them:
> 
> Identify them
> Contact them
> ...


Thanks 

Nothing complicated then.


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2014)

It's active consultation rather than just informing


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

and what Rutita1 said much more understandable


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> aha
> well you contact them in advance see if they have anything to contribute or want to attend, whether they have thoughts on what should be covered


Cheers, this is what I was after


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2014)

Also...Maintain contact with them for future events/possible collaboration?

I'd think about how I would do all that and have some examples ready.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nothing complicated then.


peace of piss these days with twitter etc!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Also...Maintain contact with them for future events/possible collaboration?
> 
> I'd think about how I would do all that and have some examples ready.


Good idea, cheese!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

Storify seems to be en vogue for certain sectors atm
yes, an 'exciting' round up of tweets in a powerpoint format 
https://storify.com/
before during and after event usage


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2014)

Depending on the industry/context etc some modes of contact/communication will be more suitable/appropriate than others.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Depending on the industry/context etc some modes of contact/communication will be more suitable/appropriate than others.


It's a local government/Department of Transport/cycling advocacy thing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's a local government/Department of Transport/cycling advocacy thing.



They will already have communication systems then? 
Email/websites/FB/Twitter etc? 
If not the social media ones could be helpful/effective/appropriate, especially for one off expos...

Might be a good question to ask at interview? You can then suggest others that they are not using...local free papers and housing providers magazines  are great for adverts too etc. Blah, Blah, blah...

Good luck!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> They will already have communication systems then?
> Email/websites/FB/Twitter etc?
> If not the social media ones could be helpful/effective/appropriate, especially for one off expos...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wasn't asking you to suggest it all for me (though it looked like it from my last post  ) but thank you anyway.

Much obliged


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks, I wasn't asking you to suggest it all for me (though it looked like it from my last post  ) but thank you anyway.
> 
> Much obliged



Eh?  I know you weren't asking for all that, I just got carried away with suggestions


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2014)

Monday's interview was kinda average - dunno what the outcome will be.

Today's (the serious job) was one of the worst I've ever been to.  Completely HR bullshit orientated - the line manager seemed to be there only for decorative purposes.  Very theoretical 'competency' based - which is all very well when you have a chance to talk about things you've done, but the questions here were so narrow and rigid and so 'closed questions' and it's fairly clear I didn't have the exact 'right' answers.

Sod it.

Two days and two trips to London wasted.

The future is starting to look pretty damn frightening.


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2014)

went to an interview yesterday, feedback has been good. They've got to interview a couple more people, so I've got to wait a week to hear any more. I'd like this job please.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 21, 2014)

(((puddy)))


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2014)

Keep looking forward Puddy, it'll happen. (that's what I keep telling me anyway  )


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish I'd found this thread sooner...less than a week later and I've got a job 

I'm not sure how I'm going to manage getting up at a set time after so long on the dole 

And I'm having an afternoon piss up on my own to celebrate. I won't get any more opportunities at this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I wish I'd found this thread sooner...less than a week later and I've got a job
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm going to manage getting up at a set time after so long on the dole
> 
> And I'm having an afternoon piss up on my own to celebrate. I won't get any more opportunities at this


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2014)

nice one Fez!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 25, 2014)

nicely done fez!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

news here - haven't heard anything at all from last week's two interviews.  at least the first of the two offers reimbursement of travel costs which is getting rare.

the crap interview is even more annoying as i was offered the same job about 15 years ago when the interview actually involved people who knew the job and who talked about the job - they just wanted me to start at a few days' notice which would have involved moving 150 miles and ratting on my then employer's notice period (and probably getting a bad reference for doing so which would have resulted in me getting thrown out) so I said no.

blargh.

and similar jobs don't exist with other employers anywhere i want to live.

have a first stage thing for a job i wouldn't mind (albeit in SW London) next week - although I have a nasty feeling that I'll fall somewhere between the 'trainee' and 'experienced' levels they say they are looking for.

have a few fairly uninspiring things to apply for this week.

and the one from a few weeks ago where I got a 'very good but we've got someone with recent experience' sort of answer - is being re-advertised.  I've rung to ask wtf - the candidate they offered it to has changed their mind.  apparently it's a procedural thing to re-advertise and they would encourage me to re-apply.  i might manage to summon up the enthusiasm...


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and the one from a few weeks ago where I got a 'very good but we've got someone with recent experience' sort of answer - is being re-advertised.  I've rung to ask wtf - the candidate they offered it to has changed their mind.  apparently it's a procedural thing to re-advertise and they would encourage me to re-apply.  i might manage to summon up the enthusiasm...


That's rubbish.

I had a similar-ish situation years ago when I wanted to be a nurse. I applied for university and they rejected me but said I was welcome to re-apply for the next year. I asked why they had rejected me and they claimed they couldn't say  I didn't bother re-applying.

Your situation is a little different, but if it was me, I'd probably not bother. If they were going to offer you the job they would have, wouldn't they?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> That's rubbish.
> 
> I had a similar-ish situation years ago when I wanted to be a nurse. I applied for university and they rejected me but said I was welcome to re-apply for the next year. I asked why they had rejected me and they claimed they couldn't say  I didn't bother re-applying.
> 
> Your situation is a little different, but if it was me, I'd probably not bother. If they were going to offer you the job they would have, wouldn't they?



dunno really.  procedures do tend to take priority over everything else, especially common sense...


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.  procedures do tend to take priority over everything else, especially common sense...


Well, at least you know your previous application was enough to get you an interview, so you can just resubmit it without any changes. And then concentrate on the interview and selling yourself better then?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Well, at least you know your previous application was enough to get you an interview, so you can just resubmit it without any changes. And then concentrate on the interview and selling yourself better then?



it's not going to take a lot of time to apply, certainly.

the feedback i had was such that the only thing 'wrong' was lack of recent experience in that field, and i don't think that's something i can 'sell' better.

I've got a week or two to think about it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's not going to take a lot of time to apply, certainly.
> 
> the feedback i had was such that the only thing 'wrong' was lack of recent experience in that field, and i don't think that's something i can 'sell' better.
> 
> I've got a week or two to think about it.


Now that you know that that's your 'weakness' (in their eyes) you can think of ways to mitigate that in your answers?

Anyway, good look, whatever you do. Hopefully one of the other jobs will come through and you can tell then to get to fuck.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Now that you know that that's your 'weakness' (in their eyes) you can think of ways to mitigate that in your answers?
> 
> Anyway, good look, whatever you do. Hopefully one of the other jobs will come through and you can tell then to get to fuck.





dunno really.  without wanting to go into great detail, I'm still fairly well up to date with what's going on in that field.  What I can't do is show recent experience of working in that field, or familiarity with things like the bespoke software packages used - I've tried searching online and while there's sales pitches, there's no training material or anything like that.  it's a bit specialised, and I guess the firms that do the software keep a lid on training material so they can sell it...

i'm in two minds - it's somewhere that's right on the limit of how far I'd want to commute daily, and an area that's even more expensive than here to live.  what it would be is a chance to get back into that line of work, as there's few vacancies that don't say "recent experience essential" so it could lead to something better / better located after a year or two.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2014)

did I kill this thread or has everyone got a job now?

latest from here is I have two interviews this week.

i have to do a presentation at one - Aaaaaaaargh

and the other will be my 3rd visit to them - one assessment session, one interview last week (which I thought was a bit brief) and second interview.



While I don't have the difficulty that someone in regular work would have of taking 3 half days off at fairly short notice, this will mean getting on for £ 70 in fares to get there three times...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did I kill this thread or has everyone got a job now?
> 
> latest from here is I have two interviews this week.
> 
> ...


Can you ask for help for the fares from the Job Centre (assuming you're claiming)? I doubt you'll get £70 but you might get something.

Good luck, btw!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Can you ask for help for the fares from the Job Centre (assuming you're claiming)? I doubt you'll get £70 but you might get something.
> 
> Good luck, btw!



1 - I think the formal 'travel to interview' scheme was scrapped by the con-dems

2 - I'm not claiming anyway, I have a casual job which pays just a bit more (on average) than  what the dole does, but it means I don't get poked with sticks by IDS's minions.

And thanks.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I start a new job tomorrow. I did not apply for it. It was arranged for me by the work programme. They arranged an interview, which I went to. In a sense, I almost did too well at interview. Instead of offering the job outright, they offered me a four day work trial, which starts tomorrow morning. All my costs are covered, but I am not getting paid, I am continuing to receive JSA. I am sure the work programme talked them into offering a work trial instead of saying no.

I really really don't want this job. It is absolutely not right for me. I will be working in a very small office of about five people, completing purchase order documents and creating excel spreadsheets. If I were to be taken on, I would be on minimum wage, and there would be no chance of getting a pay rise, and obviously no chance of advancement. It is really a massive step down for me. 

I am hoping that during the work trial they will understand that I am not right for this job. But, like the interview, I am worried that I am going to perform so well that they will offer it to me, and I wont be able to refuse. Because the work programme people will be in touch with them.

I don't mean to sound big headed saying that I am brilliant at interviews and too good for this job. It's just not the right environment for me and it doesn't suit my skills or experience at all. It is all just wrong and it is really frustrating that I am being pushed into it. 

I was going to write a standalone thread documenting my history of mediocrity and failure, and my sense of narrowing horizons, which this episode has me dwelling upon. But I won't. 

fucking cunts.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't you sabotage the work trial? Turn up half pissed and enter the wrong data ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Just be really annoying rather than incompetent.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2014)

What they want me to do is so limited that it is going to be hard to be purposely incompetent. It will literally be typing some numbers and words in a box all day long. They really should be hiring someone much younger who needs the experience rather than me. 

My plan is to just drop loads of subtle hints that I wouldn't stay there long and would leave as soon as I found something else. Which is absolutely true.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2014)

Do a lot of farts


----------



## J Ed (Mar 31, 2014)

The four day trial thing is such bullshit too. I had that for a waiting job a while back as well but it was just one day trial with no pay.

Sorry for the situation you have been put in, I think Orang Utan is right and that you should just be extremely obnoxious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2014)

My time to shine.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 1, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> My time to shine.


Make a point of telling anyone who'll listen how far beneath you this job is, how ambitious you are, and how much better you could do your boss's job than they can. 

Annoying is definitely the way to go.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

I am in the market. I'm applying for jobs that give a chunky pay increase and maybe a motor. It's been a while since I did open recruitment processes.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 1, 2014)

'Warehouse apprentice' http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/The-Source-Skills-Academy/jobs/Warehouse-Apprentice-1936f10d819e8852

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 1, 2014)

I want to move out of London but the job market outside of London is really depressing me. 
What job sites do people use? Are there any good, reliable ones out there?


----------



## J Ed (Apr 1, 2014)

Apprentice teaching assistant job, obviously aimed at Roma. What a fucked up country we have become.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

There is a contract manager job going for £37,000 but it's for GS4! Oh fuck it, I am applying anyway, I feel at the moment that all employers are run by cunts so this lot are at least up front about it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2014)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2014)

TopCat said:


> There is a contract manager job going for £37,000 but it's for GS4! Oh fuck it, I am applying anyway, I feel at the moment that all employers are run by cunts so this lot are at least up front about it.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

That helped me muchly.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 1, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I want to move out of London but the job market outside of London is really depressing me.
> What job sites do people use? Are there any good, reliable ones out there?


I use:
www.reed.co.uk
www.totaljobs.com
www.Monster.co.uk
Which are quite good I think.

Then I also sometimes use the following 3 which are not too bad.
www.jobserve.com
www.jobsearch.co.uk
www.JobSite.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2014)

TopCat said:


> There is a contract manager job going for £37,000 but it's for GS4! Oh fuck it, I am applying anyway, I feel at the moment that all employers are run by cunts so this lot are at least up front about it.



and is "being a cunt" listed in the "essential" requirements, or merely the "desirable" ones?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2014)

It's an implied term, in between the lines in the section on controlling costs.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 1, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> What they want me to do is so limited that it is going to be hard to be purposely incompetent. It will literally be typing some numbers and words in a box all day long. They really should be hiring someone much younger who needs the experience rather than me.
> 
> My plan is to just drop loads of subtle hints that I wouldn't stay there long and would leave as soon as I found something else. Which is absolutely true.


Do it really slowly/inaccurately, and claim that it's your borderline dyslexia playing up.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 3, 2014)

*joins thread*

I finish my training soon so need to find a job.  Not only is there naff all out there, but all the stuff I'd really like to do (mainly advoacy type stuff) is all being slashed so there's nothing or it's voluntary only. At a central meeting for my current placement someone from a really cool charity came to talk who does exactly the sort of work I'd like to do.  You get free legal training which counts as some sort of qualification but it's all voluntary, nothing paid. 

This is so fucking depressing.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> *joins thread*
> 
> I finish my training soon so need to find a job.  Not only is there naff all out there, but all the stuff I'd really like to do (mainly advoacy type stuff) is all being slashed so there's nothing or it's voluntary only. At a central meeting for my current placement someone from a really cool charity came to talk who does exactly the sort of work I'd like to do.  You get free legal training which counts as some sort of qualification but it's all voluntary, nothing paid.
> 
> This is so fucking depressing.


Equally depressing, I suspect, as already working in a field where they appear to be trying very hard to move in that direction. Pretty soon, the only paid jobs will be with oligarchies and plutocrats - anyone who wants to work for the public good had better get themselves some private means first.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I've got an interview tomorrow, for a job which pays substantially less than the one I left 6 months ago, and is a lot less interesting. 

I'm having a bad week anyway, and am not in the mood for selling myself. 

But there's probably no point in fretting since no-one wants me anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 3, 2014)

Guineveretoo - couldn't read and run.  Nothing to offer but cuddly brackets,  tho.  (((Guin))) x


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm yet to find anything after 8 months.. I guess I'm unemployable right now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I've got an interview tomorrow, for a job which pays substantially less than the one I left 6 months ago, and is a lot less interesting.
> 
> I'm having a bad week anyway, and am not in the mood for selling myself.
> 
> But there's probably no point in fretting since no-one wants me anyway.



 at interview

 at the rest of it.

be prepared for "why are you taking a step down?" / "aren't you only really taking this job as a stop-gap until you get something better?" type questions (just how directly these get put varies)

the obvious answer of "because there's sod all out there and i need the fucking money you great pillock" is possibly best avoided

hope it goes well

(((Guineveretoo )))


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, I have been battling with the answer to the question why did I apply for this job, which will be looking for that answer, I suppose. 

I am also feeling pretty down about life generally, and my health, and have not been sleeping, and, to cap it all, I am also feeling somewhat out of date, and need to revise, because there is a test before the interview, and I really can't motivate myself to do it!

I had to do a psychometric assessment already and, to be honest, my initial thought was to question whether I really want to work for someone who a) pays so little compared to the market and b) still thinks online psychometric assessments are an appropriate and accurate way of appointing someone. 

Oh well. 

I am going to go and cook myself a nice meal soon, in the hope that that will go some way towards changing my negative mindset!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 3, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Equally depressing, I suspect, as already working in a field where they appear to be trying very hard to move in that direction. Pretty soon, the only paid jobs will be with oligarchies and plutocrats - anyone who wants to work for the public good had better get themselves some private means first.


I have to make a small comment. I recognise "the public good" is a concept many may hold dear and many may feel only applies to sections of the public sector. I work in the private sector, my work ensures a number of others have continued employment. Over one 10 year period my work pretty much ensured the continued employment of about thirty people.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2014)

the interview involving the presentation seemed to go quite well, but not heard anything yet.  the two interviewers were (potential) line manager and department manager rather than HR types, which is always a good start, and they were struggling to fit their notes from my answers in the forms they had.

the one yesterday has led to a provisional job offer (subject to references and medical clearance) so bearing in mind some of my past crappy health, it depends what questions they ask...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 4, 2014)

Well done!  Hopefully, the provisional offer will materialise. Be aware that employers are no longer allowed to ask about your medical history unless it is to consider reasonable adjustments or because there are particular requirements relating to the job. Although not all employers seem to have grasped this!

So, if they send you a standard pre-employment health questionnaire, ask them what it is for. You could even say that you had understood that the 2010 Equality Act prohibited the use of such forms, and send it back to them to sort out what they are asking and why. At the very least, this should focus their minds, so that they only ask relevant questions.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well done!  Hopefully, the provisional offer will materialise. Be aware that employers are no longer allowed to ask about your medical history unless it is to consider reasonable adjustments or because there are particular requirements relating to the job. Although not all employers seem to have grasped this!
> 
> So, if they send you a standard pre-employment health questionnaire, ask them what it is for. You could even say that you had understood that the 2010 Equality Act prohibited the use of such forms, and send it back to them to sort out what they are asking and why. At the very least, this should focus their minds, so that they only ask relevant questions.



Thanks

I'm aware they aren't supposed to ask health questions before making an offer, and they haven't.

This is an appointment for 'a medical' - I have no idea whether this will be doctor, nurse or what, and if so what it's going to involve.

I'm not sure I want to seem to be putting up too much of a defence in advance, as this might arouse suspicion...


----------



## J Ed (Apr 4, 2014)

Are two interviews consisting of two hours for a £14,500 call centre job considered reasonable?

The hoops they make you jump through...


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Are two interviews consisting of two hours for a £14,500 call centre job considered reasonable?
> 
> The hoops they make you jump through...



These days, yes. They can afford to be really picky. 

I was once interviewed 3 times for a job as the director/manager couldn't agree. Fuckers.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I have to make a small comment. I recognise "the public good" is a concept many may hold dear and many may feel only applies to sections of the public sector. I work in the private sector, my work ensures a number of others have continued employment. Over one 10 year period my work pretty much ensured the continued employment of about thirty people.


Sure. That wasn't meant to be a controversial statement. What I meant was that if you are happy to do a job that makes someone money, you're in a far better position than if you want to do a job that doesn't have £££ in it for someone, leaving aside any convoluted stretched-definition arguments about what might constitute a "public good".

Counselling children, for example, is never, on the terms a society like ours operates by, going to turn a profit. Ergo, nobody really wants to pay for it, even if there are all kinds of long-term, incidental, and unquantifiable benefits to it. Which means service provision is always going to fall short, and the people doing the job are never likely to earn a decent wage.

The one good thing that might come out of this disturbingly awful - and worsening - situation I'm in is that it might give the kick up the arse I need to abandon the kids and go and work for plutocrats again. Every man has his price, and I just found mine. It works out at somewhere between £25k and £40k a year, though I am happy to be bought for more. And not working for a bunch of lowbrow intellectually lukewarm cunts will count for a lot, too. Oh, the damage I could do right now with a rage on and a machete...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Sure. That wasn't meant to be a controversial statement. What I meant was that if you are happy to do a job that makes someone money, you're in a far better position than if you want to do a job that doesn't have £££ in it for someone, leaving aside any convoluted stretched-definition arguments about what might constitute a "public good".



I wasn't really wanting to start an argument either, just to mention what I do also benefits others.



existentialist said:


> Counselling children, for example, is never, on the terms a society like ours operates by, going to turn a profit. Ergo, nobody really wants to pay for it, even if there are all kinds of long-term, incidental, and unquantifiable benefits to it. Which means service provision is always going to fall short, and the people doing the job are never likely to earn a decent wage.



Yes, it is true what you say, some roles despite being beneficial, just don't get paid, sometimes at all. Consider someone who does child care professionally. They look after and help in the bringing up of children. They do get paid but are never going to earn massive salaries. Then what about people who look after and bring up their own children, a vital role in society producing the next generation etc - no one pays them anything at all!



existentialist said:


> The one good thing that might come out of this disturbingly awful - and worsening - situation I'm in is that it might give the kick up the arse I need to abandon the kids and go and work for plutocrats again. Every man has his price, and I just found mine. It works out at somewhere between £25k and £40k a year, though I am happy to be bought for more. And not working for a bunch of lowbrow intellectually lukewarm cunts will count for a lot, too. Oh, the damage I could do right now with a rage on and a machete...



We all have to be able to pay the bills!

Ideal is finding something we love that also pays well, but I wonder what proportion of the workforce have managed to find that utopia, I bet it is quite a small percentage.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I wasn't really wanting to start an argument either, just to mention what I do also benefits others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've rather comprehensively missed my point. No matter, let's just let it go.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 24, 2014)

i applied for a perfect job a couple of weeks ago, agency rang me straight away, all looking positive and then no contact. i chased the agency once after a few days and they said they were still waiting for the company to get back to them, no cause for alarm.

at least a week later, i was contemplating chasing again and wondering where the line was between keen and hassling. out of the blue someone from the company calls me for a telephone interview! thankfully i was in a position to take the call and hopefully it went alright given that i'd done no preparation whatsoever. 

it was only really a preliminary call as it was about 10-15mins and i think with HR not someone from the appropriate department, but apparently the next stage is a full day assessment centre *gulp*

so fingers crossed! they are looking for more than one person so that might explain why they weren't too thorough on the phone - they will probably put quite a few through to the assessment stage. including me, i think, as the call had a feel to it of 'ruling out' rather than 'ruling in' and it wasn't a disaster or anything.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2014)

Its starting to sound like I could be job hunting again soon.

Principal said yesterday about 1.5 million in cuts to funding and apologised that "people may have to be moved about" after speaking about changes to facilities.

Today my PGCE tutor mentioned that I should maybe keep an eye on the job market as word on the grapevine is that all sessional lecturers will be going. Im a contracted technician and sessional lecturer.

Probably not the right thread, but need to vent.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 24, 2014)

Had multiple telephone interviews, and an assessment centre then was told I had got the job. Start date was pushed back a couple of days twice and now I'm told it's going to be pushed back 3 weeks.

Fucking cunts.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 24, 2014)

How many ""confirmation of application received "" proofs do you have to supply each week ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2014)

News from here...

Finally got a "no thanks" today from the one that involved the presentation 3 weeks ago.  I did ring up last week and was given a fairly heavy hint that they were waiting for someone else to say 'yes' before they said 'no' to me.  I suppose that since it was working at a level higher than what I've done before, that wasn't too bad an outcome.

No further news (on the other one that was provisional) so I seem to be starting next week (although think I prefer getting a definite 'yes' rather than this being implied by the absence of a 'no')


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 24, 2014)

Well didn't even get a job stacking shelves on a zero hour contract.. have to go to a mandatory job fair tomorrow, a lot of the employers there are people I have applied for positions with, who have never replied. At least I will have fun when asking them for a reason to why I wasn't considered for these positions, let's see what they say face to face.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 25, 2014)

UGH
I am writing my CV and I sound like a right wanker 
I'm going to have to send this shit to a real person for God's sake. They must sit around pissing themselves at how 'proficient' and 'motivated' people are


----------



## Epico (Apr 25, 2014)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> UGH
> I am writing my CV and I sound like a right wanker
> I'm going to have to send this shit to a real person for God's sake. They must sit around pissing themselves at how 'proficient' and 'motivated' people are



"I've got a good attention to detail, highly motivated, a good memory, and a good attention to detail..."


----------



## Tankus (Apr 25, 2014)

I've applied to 5 in two weeks  ...already rejected by two ..... Can provide evidence to searches though...every day.!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 29, 2014)

I have one of these assessment centre things on Thursday, and also have to give two presentations.  Then, the interview itself is on Friday.

But I just don't think I can keep myself through this. I cannot get motivated to do the presentations, even though they subject matter is something I am familiar with.

I have put a lot of effort into this particular interview process, because I want to have a good shot at it, but I keep being rejected, and I expect to be rejected again. I am running out of resources to deal with the constant rejection. 

This is one of those jobs which I suspect from the wording of the job description is earmarked as an internal appointment anyway. 

Can people on here please motivate me?

Also, can people on here who have been through the assessment centre thing where they make you have a group discussion, reassure and advise me?

Thanks


----------



## Tankus (Apr 29, 2014)

""assessment centre thing where they make you have a group discussion""

whats that ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2014)

Tankus said:


> ""assessment centre thing where they make you have a group discussion""
> 
> whats that ?


I guess I will find out tomorrow!

I asked the question because a few people mentioned "assessment centres" and I think that an assessment centre is where all the candidates sit down together and discuss a topic, and I am going to be taking part in a group discussion as the first part of the interview process tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 30, 2014)

i haven't done an assessment centre before, but i would guess that with a group discussion you have to tread the fine line between being confident and able to talk without talking over others and also making sure you listen properly to the other people. you want to come across as someone they feel they can trust to get on with stuff without too much help but not as someone they wouldn't want to work with as too overbearing.

basically, assuming you know your subject matter, you should naturally be able to do that. or at least i hope so assuming i have to go to one myself!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> i haven't done an assessment centre before, but i would guess that with a group discussion you have to tread the fine line between being confident and able to talk without talking over others and also making sure you listen properly to the other people. you want to come across as someone they feel they can trust to get on with stuff without too much help but not as someone they wouldn't want to work with as too overbearing.
> 
> basically, assuming you know your subject matter, you should naturally be able to do that. or at least i hope so assuming i have to go to one myself!


I think you are quite right - and I think this is actually quite hard to do in an interview scenario. I will need to be promoting myself, rather than the topic under discussion, but, as you say, will have to be seen to be doing so in a way which shows that I can co-operate and listen etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2014)

have they specifically said there will be a group thing as part of this assessment centre?  

Different organisations use the term to mean different things.  If they haven't specifically told you, I'd be surprised if there is a group thing.

I don't think I've ever done one, so not sure what to suggest.  It strikes me as it's the kind of thing where arrogant pricks with an over-inflated opinion of their own abilities will be most noticeable.  If it's the sort of organisation that wants that sort of person, I'm not sure I'd want to work for them...

Hope it goes well.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think you are quite right - and I think this is actually quite hard to do in an interview scenario. I will need to be promoting myself, rather than the topic under discussion, but, as you say, will have to be seen to be doing so in a way which shows that I can co-operate and listen etc.


I am glad it isn't me having to do that, quite a pain and it seems a lot to ask at an interview.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I am glad it isn't me having to do that, quite a pain and it seems a lot to ask at an interview.


It's a ridiculous thing to ask someone at an interview stage, in my opinion, and it is really stressing me.  It might be okay if it was a very senior job, but it is not.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have they specifically said there will be a group thing as part of this assessment centre?
> 
> Different organisations use the term to mean different things.  If they haven't specifically told you, I'd be surprised if there is a group thing.
> 
> ...


It doesn't say it is an assessment centre - I used that phrase because others had used it, and one of my friends said that was what it sounded like to him. The letter says that there will be a "group round table discussion" and gives the topic.  It doesn't even say how long the discussion will be, or how it will be assessed, or anything. My friend who knows about these things said that he thinks they are trying to do an assessment centre, but don't know what they are doing


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> It's a ridiculous thing to ask someone at an interview stage, in my opinion, and it is really stressing me.  It might be okay if it was a very senior job, but it is not.


Oh well, I suppose you have to jump through the hoops they set you, I hope it goes well for you on the day!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> It doesn't say it is an assessment centre - I used that phrase because others had used it, and one of my friends said that was what it sounded like to him. The letter says that there will be a "group round table discussion" and gives the topic.  It doesn't even say how long the discussion will be, or how it will be assessed, or anything. My friend who knows about these things said that he thinks they are trying to do an assessment centre, but don't know what they are doing



  

Dunno what to suggest, really.

Too many employers are just taking the piss, making people jump through more and more hoops - i'm not sure that targeting the most desperate job seekers is necessarily the way to get the best people...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 30, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Oh well, I suppose you have to jump through the hoops they set you, I hope it goes well for you on the day!


Yeah, but I have been stressing about it all week, and hardly slept last night, so that I feel pretty ill now, and I bet I can't sleep tonight. And I missed out on spending time with my grandson, because I had to prepare not only for the group discussion, but also two presentations! 

And I don't even know if I want the job in some ways - but it is the thought of the process which is stressing me. 

I have got an interview next week, which is just the normal, give a presentation and then get asked some random or not-so-random questions.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, but I have been stressing about it all week, and hardly slept last night, so that I feel pretty ill now, and I bet I can't sleep tonight. And I missed out on spending time with my grandson, because I had to prepare not only for the group discussion, but also two presentations!
> 
> And I don't even know if I want the job in some ways - but it is the thought of the process which is stressing me.
> 
> I have got an interview next week, which is just the normal, give a presentation and then get asked some random or not-so-random questions.


If it is any consolation, I recently returned to visiting clients, and giving presentations. Years ago I used to do it quite well but I had some time doing other things. Getting back to it did stress me in a similar way to you feeling stressed about this. They are difficult situations for everyone, but I think, the more you do, the easier they become.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 1, 2014)

Not going well do far! I decided not to bring my lap top because it's heavy and I have a bad back. 

I set off nice and early, and got there really early. Had a terrible journey in, including standing on the tube, so was glad of the time to have a cuppa and wind down. 

Get to the interview venue 15 mins early and soon realise that all the other candidates know each other, so are, presumably, internal, and are all male. 

Then they tell me that the "group discussion" is in two groups, and mine is at 11:30. The advertised starting time is 9:30. 

"Pissed off" isn't a strong enough phrase for how I feel right now.


----------



## existentialist (May 1, 2014)

Good luck. Harness the energy of your pissed offness and sock it to them!


----------



## sorearm (May 1, 2014)

Guineveretoo hope it goes OK, I've never had an assessment centre thing so can't offer any advice. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Not going well do far! I decided not to bring my lap top because it's heavy and I have a bad back.
> 
> I set off nice and early, and got there really early. Had a terrible journey in, including standing on the tube, so was glad of the time to have a cuppa and wind down.
> 
> ...



Hope it went ok ....


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 1, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Good luck. Harness the energy of your pissed offness and sock it to them!


Thanks. 

In fact, it wasn't as bad as I was expecting, although I still think the whole idea is naff. 

I met all the other candidates, though, and I think I know who is going to get the job - and it is not me.  But that's somehow better than just being told that there was someone "more qualified" or whatever.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 2, 2014)

The proper interview bit was today, and it went really well, in that I wasn't nervous or anxious about it. In fact, I quite enjoyed it. It was hugely helped by the fact that I had met the panel the day before, and felt comfortable with and about them. 

I still don't think I have got the job, partly because I am an external candidate (and the first question related to internal issues) and partly because I really didn't answer the questions well today.

But I feel so much better after today, and I have got another interview next week. So, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2014)

Good stuff, Guin! Up and at 'em!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2014)

glad it wasn't as crap as you thought it might have been.

I think it's best to go to interviews knowing that the odds are against you (as in sheer mathematical probability of getting the job) at that point.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 6, 2014)

Well, I was right in my analysis that I hadn't got the job, but wrong in my analysis of who did! However, I really don't feel it was through anything I did wrong. They said that the person who got the job had more relevant experience and, since I know who was appointed, thanks to the "group discussion" thing, they are probably right about that. 

The difficulty is that I need a job, and there is not really anything I can do to make my previous experience more relevant!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2014)




----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I was right in my analysis that I hadn't got the job, but wrong in my analysis of who did! However, I really don't feel it was through anything I did wrong. They said that the person who got the job had more relevant experience and, since I know who was appointed, thanks to the "group discussion" thing, they are probably right about that.
> 
> The difficulty is that I need a job, and there is not really anything I can do to make my previous experience more relevant!


Looking at my options, that's looking very much like the situation I'm in, too. I've worked hard at getting together some up-to-date computery skills, but whenever I look at the jobs that come in, they all require more specialised knowledge/skills/experience than I could even realistically fake.

And the clock's ticking on this whole redundancy business, and there's fuck all alternative employment around here apart from drug smuggling and burglary.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2014)

I am dipping my toe into the jobs market as my position is not secure.
Recruiters seem to want to talk, in office hours. I can't do that at the moment.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I am dipping my toe into the jobs market as my position is not secure.
> Recruiters seem to want to talk, in office hours. I can't do that at the moment.


I am still (but probably not for much longer) in a position to be able to dictate my activities to some extent during office hours. The trouble is that any recruiters of any use to me are about 100 miles <---- that way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2014)

conventional wisdom holds that it's easier to get a job when you're in one, but since employers increasingly want you to go to several sessions rather than a one-off interview, how the bleeding hell are you supposed to do that if you're already in work?

and i'm not sure i want to go into detail, but i think i may be back on this thread pretty damn soon.  gut feeling at the moment is to GTFO of the new job soon enough for me not to have to mention it on the CV, rather than wait until I fail the probation period.  It's a very niche specialism in my own sort of trade, of which I know the basics, but that's rather a difference to actually doing it as a specialism.  

Blargh.


----------



## existentialist (May 7, 2014)

A colleague advised me that a local FE college was advertising some teaching posts, so I thought I'd take a look. This bit of the advertisement caught my eye:


> Please note: Successful candidates will be required to undertake an enhanced DBS check prior to commencing work (this is to be paid for by the individual at a cost of £44).


Now this is a hot button of cuntitude for me - in my view, anything absolutely essential to one's employment (like a DBS clearance) should be paid for by the employer, otherwise, it's just another tax/barrier to entry for candidates.

Such cuntitude was not a surprise to me, given that I used to work for this particular employer, and resigned 5 years ago in high dudgeon when they started demanding that I practice in a fashion I considered to be unethical. So I thought I'd check it out, and rang to profess an interest in the post.

I learned a couple of things.

First of all, they were surprisingly eager to progress my "application", wanting my name and contact details from the outset. I said that this was an anonymous enquiry at this point, and I had a few questions. Two of which were: "Would an extant DBS clearance obtained via a different employer be acceptable?", and "Can you confirm that you're seriously expecting your staff to pay for their own clearances?". After much umming and erring, came the answers, "No", and "Yes".

I thanked them, and informed them that, on that basis alone, I would not be interested, which seemed to come as something of a surprise to them.

But...REALLY. Where do employers get off doing this kind of thing? It's a brilliant selection filter to ensure that your successful applications are desperate, gullible, or don't actually care very much about the details. Not attributes I'd imagine are desirable in teaching staff. All for forty-four fucking quid.

But then, like I say, I know this employer. I suppose I should be glad it wasn't a zero-hours contract.


----------



## juice_terry (May 13, 2014)

I have been offered a job today pending references and DBS clearance ... the past 9 months out of work have been shit so this is a huge relief


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 14, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> i applied for a perfect job a couple of weeks ago, agency rang me straight away, all looking positive and then no contact. i chased the agency once after a few days and they said they were still waiting for the company to get back to them, no cause for alarm.
> 
> at least a week later, i was contemplating chasing again and wondering where the line was between keen and hassling. out of the blue someone from the company calls me for a telephone interview! thankfully i was in a position to take the call and hopefully it went alright given that i'd done no preparation whatsoever.
> 
> ...



well, it must have been a disaster as i didn't get through. they didn't bother to contact me either, i had to chase via the recruitment agency. 

have asked for more feedback as i don't understand what they actually found out about me that was enough to rule me out given the 'chat' was so short and informal and nothing at all like other phone interviews i have done. the whole tone was more like chatting to a recruitment agent than a proper interview, no interview-y questions at all, more just fact-checking.

absolutely devasted. this job was perfect and i hate my job so much.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 14, 2014)

My savings are rapidly running out - I need to get a job soon!


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> My savings are rapidly running out - I need to get a job soon!


I am afraid I have been there and done that. It is hard seeing your hard won savings disappear.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 14, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I am afraid I have been there and done that. It is hard seeing your hard won savings disappear.


It is, indeed, but the worst bit is not knowing if/when I will get a job. If I was confident, I could enjoy the time off, and would not mind spending the savings, because it is, theoretically at least, fun not to have to work all the time, particularly when I have a small grandchild I adore.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2014)

So. Redundancy offer accepted, and in six weeks or so I will be a Free Man, with six months' worth of moolah in the bank to keep the wolf from the door.

I've just come back from a training week/conference, all fired up with ten hours' leadership coaching training, tons of encouragement from the trainer (this bloke: Jay Colker), and something of a renewed sense of direction.

I've got a degree in counselling, plus seven years' experience (counselling and coaching do, in practice, share a lot of the same skills), and 25 years' experience working in business.

I reckon I've got just so long while the fire burns brightly to get myself moving down this path, but I'm not quite sure what direction it heads in. So I thought I'd get the Urban collective on the case...

Coaching (executive, leadership, rather than all that agile/sports/sales nonsense, which isn't really coaching). Where to?

Thanks, Urban.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 5, 2014)

Good luck with that. I can't help because I am too depressed about not having a job! My money has all but run out, and I am getting close to desperate.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Good luck with that. I can't help because I am too depressed about not having a job! My money has all but run out, and I am getting close to desperate.


*nods* I've been following your struggle for a long time, and it feels discouraging enough to me - I can only imagine what it must feel like for you 

I have only finite resources of self-encouragement myself, so it feel really important to me to burst out of the traps quickly and as soon as possible, even to the extent of starting this process of here on holiday. Much, it must be said, to Mrs E's dismay/disgust...so not too much support or encouragement from that direction either.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 5, 2014)

I started applying for jobs before I left my last place - it was part of the leaving package was time off for interviews etc.  So, I have been actively looking for 12 months, and getting plenty of interviews, but no job offers. 

It is impossible to stay motivated, and it is really hard work applying for jobs, and demonstrating enthusiasm, when I know that I won't be offered the job because my experience is not as good or as relevant as other people.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2014)

I could find myself in the same position, given that I am looking to do work in a completely different field from one I have worked in before. I'm hoping that a healthy dose of hubris, plus a certain amount of gung ho enthusiasm, might get me through that hurdle...but, as you say, those kinds of qualities don't have a terribly long shelf life, especially if you haven't got someone cheerleading for you in your corner.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought it might take a few months to get myself back into work, not least because I was already clinically depressed and needing to rebuild myself as it were, but I never expected it to take this long. Right now, things are looking pretty desperate. I actually worry that I may need to rent out my house and go and stay with my father for a while, or even to sell my house and move into a bedsit, although I can't really do that easily because I have three cats.


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 7, 2014)

Well I've been out of work and searching for work for a mere 5 weeks. It feels like 5 months already. 100's of applications, minimal responses. 1 fucking interview (unsuccessful because they prefered to take on teenagers for minimum wage instead of paying for experience)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 13, 2014)

job interview next wednesday in that there London (job not in London, head office is).

good news is seems i would have to really fuck up to not get it as i'm the only one being interviewed/considered (no pressure then!). the job is really really suitable (in both directions) and it's quite unusual for people to want someone at my level, they tend to end up going for someone with a bit less experience that they can pay less. tbf, they would be paying me less than current job, but i think i have a chance of actually convincing them that i will stay there regardless.

bad news is there is absolutely no way i can get time off work and being sick would be really dodgy as i go on holiday the next day and they will not believe it. best i can do is work at home, have a pretend medical appointment and then pretend it went long and hope no-one notices i'm unavailable for basically at least half a day. i may have to do work in the evening to catch up. although, if the interview goes really well, i might not bother!


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck! With the interview and with the dissembling...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 13, 2014)

Ta! my sister has helpfully suggested a dental emergency for the medical appointment, so i can go in on spec and be kept waiting around until they can squeeze me in. 

i've never had one myself, but i'm thinking unspecific but quite bad achey pain, followed by them having to replace a filling.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 15, 2014)

How did interview and rouse go?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 15, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> How did interview and rouse go?



it's next week! interviewer is on holiday this week so massive delay between initial bit and main interview.

i have booked my train tickets to head office in London. fingers crossed i get the money back for them as i have done a sneaky thing that my husband does for work. booked first class ticket down (free brekky and tea service) and mega cheap ticket back. the total cost is less than an open return. apparently the receipt you get doesn't itemise. have yet to check this, eek.

if it shows on the receipt i might have to pretend i lost it and not get the money as it might go against me to give them a dodgy one if they notice. rather pay for it than not get the job.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2014)

It took me 12 months to find a job last time i was unemployed.

Thought I'd give self employment ago. Applied for the NEA scheme through job centre. Finally got my first meeting with the NEA peeps next week after a month and a half out of work.

Typical! I get called for an interview for a job today that pays 18k not including lots of oppo for overtime (working from home answering diverted calls).
On the way home get another email asking me for more detail of my skills and salary expectations.
I've over-exaggerated my skills as an IT co-ordinator a bit (i.e. I don't actually know fuck all about Java but have coded to some extent in other languages) and priced myself 23-25k (which i think is cheap for London / Home Counties? Upto 30k usually?).

They are going to phone me for a chat tomorrow.

Now I'm all like. Do I try and start my own business or not? I might not make enough to live selling on shit via Amazon and eBay but on the other hand I might do really well.

What if I get offered either job?

Gah I hate life decisions that I may or may not have to make.


----------



## astral (Aug 20, 2014)

I would take one of the paying jobs (if you get offered them) and try setting up your own business in your own time.  If it takes off you can resign, if it doesn't then you've lost nothing.

£23-25k seems cheap in London.  I pay the bottom end of that to my helpdesk guys in Bristol.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Aug 25, 2014)

interview went really well (i think!). not going to hear until tuesday (tomorrow now as update is a tad delayed).

no-one at work noticed i was missing.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 25, 2014)

Seen a job I really want to apply for, so going to apply next weekend when I get back from holiday.  Squeee.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2014)

8115 said:


> Seen a job I really want to apply for, so going to apply next weekend when I get back from holiday.  Squeee.



is it the sort of job that says (or where it is possible) they will close applications once they have received whatever arbitrary number of applications, even if that's before the published closing date?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is it the sort of job that says (or where it is possible) they will close applications once they have received whatever arbitrary number of applications, even if that's before the published closing date?


It is the kind of job where they often do, but they haven't said that so I think I should be ok. I don't have Word here so just can't do it anyway.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice one 8115 Let me know if you want any read-over support etc, I owe you one.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rutita1 yeah I might mail it over, thanks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2014)

Do it!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2014)

astral said:


> I would take one of the paying jobs (if you get offered them) and try setting up your own business in your own time.  If it takes off you can resign, if it doesn't then you've lost nothing.
> 
> £23-25k seems cheap in London.  I pay the bottom end of that to my helpdesk guys in Bristol.



Some agency are also advertising that job but with salary indications if 22-28k so I hit the bracket about right given my experience. Which was enough for a telephone interview but not quite enough for a sit down. Back to the self employment plan for now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2014)

Job hunting. 

Hard to find the motivation to do it despite absolutely WANTING to move on from my current job.

Ridiculous moan I know but meh!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2014)

When an apllication asks you to list your _complete_ employment history do they mean it?

I usually just list the last 10-15 years on account that I don't remember the details of every job I have had and/or some of the companies don't exist any more 

What say urban?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> When an apllication asks you to list your _complete_ employment history do they mean it?
> 
> I usually just list the last 10-15 years on account that I don't remember the details of every job I have had and/or some of the companies don't exist any more
> 
> What say urban?


This is a tricky one, isn't it? Some specify that they only want the last 10 years, which is easy for me, because I worked at my last place for nearly 14 years. Others add a rider that you are also encouraged to include employment which is "relevant" from before that. 

When it asks for "complete" employment history, I give it, but I don't like doing so, because there are lots of gaps from my yoof, and then they ask you to fill the gaps, and I never know what to say.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaps in your employment history during your youth? Say you were travelling! 

Just to depress/irritate me some more regarding the job hunt...I have just found the perfect job to fit in with the one I have now... organisation, location, hours, pay, everything perfect!

The poxy closing date has passed! I called them to check too. 

/cries


----------



## boohoo (Sep 7, 2014)

Am now starting to look at job hunting although a little exhausted and under the weather. Applied to three so far but no luck. Although I don't think I'd have a problem doing the jobs I think that because I don't have experience in one area of their job description I have no chance. And it is exhausting telling people that you can answer a phone because in your last job you answered phones and there was one time when you answered it, you helped someone out and put them through to the right person. 

I just started an application for an English Heritage post but then stopped as I just thought I don't know enough about some areas of this job to bluff it.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 12, 2014)

How much work history should be on the application?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok, found a job I really want to apply for.  Really really gonna do it this time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice one 8115 

Here I have used the whole morning of my day off wading through job adverts. 

About 100 of them. The two jobs I though YAY about closed today and I have only found one more worth applying for...it's like swimming in treacle...I hate job hunting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

So, I am in the process of writing my PS for a position on another project in the same organisation I currently work for. I have already had an informal chat with the manager of the project and all seems cool. There is a good chance I will get the job but I want to negoiate a reduction in hours. 

It is a completely new role so would be great to get in there now! I asked the manager why it is advertised as F/T and she wasn't 100% sure tbh, saying the director had decided on the hours. Now, I already know the director is big on for life/work balance and there are very few F/T positions on any of 5 projects we run. So I think I am in a good position to negoiate this as long as I can give a good account of how it won't affect the project/limit the role. 

My semi-dilema is when to approach this subject...should I do it at interview or wait and see if I get the job? I know the project fairly well already and the other members of the team...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2014)

I have just finished the personal statement for the job I REALLY want. It's good, actually it's very good. 

However, I now have to get on with some other applications because:

A. I might not get it.
B. I will go crazy this weekend thinking about all the reason why I simply HAVE to get this job.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2014)

I spent yesterday afternoon filling in an application form for a job advertised in London. I finished it and told my sister, as she used to work for the organisation, she said it looked odd and it turns out the job is in Edinburgh. Thanks for wasting my time 

I hate doing this shit. I've applied for 8 jobs since 8th Sept and haven't heard a peep out of anyone. I'm not sure if that's because I'm now back in the UK yet, but I will be in 2 weeks.

Anyone got any advice about navigating shit references? I got fired in my most recent job after 8 months and I'm currently in dispute with the employer over notice/leave owed and me not paying back relocation. There's no rosy references coming my way. On paper it was a great job, but at the moment I'm tempted to say I went on holiday for 8 months and leave them out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2014)

Have remotely logged onto my work server
Sending of the application is upon me!
Excited!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2014)

Not impressed by the support on this thread!   

Damn you all and your busy Sundays.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck Rutita1 

I've a list of 10 jobs to apply for this week. I've had 2 knock backs from the ones I've applied for so far.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Good luck Rutita1


 FINALLY  I was attention craving . Thank you  


> I've a list of 10 jobs to apply for this week. I've had 2 knock backs from the ones I've applied for so far.



I managed 3 fairly large ones plus the one above over the last week.

The weather is shit outside and I am at home. I have just found another one in my saved jobs list that I suppose I should get on with but I am finding it hard to motivate myself.  

((((ME))))


----------



## Mapped (Oct 6, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> ...I am finding it hard to motivate myself.
> 
> ((((ME))))



You and me both. I've done 1/2 an app that's due tomorrow and that's it today. I've spent the day selling stuff on gumtree (made $200) and taking Mrs Mapped shopping for some maternity underwear. 

I've 1 and 1/2 apps to complete before bedtime tomorrow, but I've booked a last minute holiday a few hours drive away, so I will have to do them by the beach/pool when I get there.

Why do employers insist on f'ing application forms? Sensible folk can craft decent CV's/cover letters without filling in a new online form every bloody time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2014)

I have been shortlisted!  

/breathes deeply


----------



## extra dry (Oct 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2014)

Shitting bricks Feeling anxious...I will be interviewed by, the project manager, the operations manager and the Charity director. 

I have been told that:

1. The shortlisted candidates = strong field.
2. I was not given the interview because I am an internal candidate.
3. My personal statement was very good.
4. The interview is next Monday.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 7, 2014)

Best of luck then, hopefully it will be a very short list, think positive thoughts and know that urban is right here for you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2014)

extra dry said:


> Best of luck then, hopefully it will be a very short list, think positive thoughts and know that urban is right here for you.



They will be interviewing all day apparently but that also includes 1 hour lunch break plus 1 hour to decide at the end of the day which means about 6 all together.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 7, 2014)

woot, good luck Rutita1 !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I have been shortlisted!
> 
> /breathes deeply



hope all goes well

i'm feeling increasingly  about an interview i had about 5 weeks ago.  

it occurred to me afterwards that they didn't say when a decision would be made and i didn't ask.

couple of weeks ago, I dropped an e-mail to the hiring manager to ask when they were expecting to make a decision.

last week I left an answer-phone message for the HR type involved, asking if he could either drop me an e-mail or leave a message on my home phone

heard sod all.

it's a big enough organisation to have a standard "thank you very much, very strong group of candidates, very close thing, wish you every success in the future, fuck off" sort of e-mail.

does anyone else think this is odd?

should I try again to make contact, or just assume I've not got the job?

my only fear is that an e-mail has failed to get through or some dozy pillock left an answer-phone message on the wrong number...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2014)

2 things

1, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it.

2, just been offered position, after being asked/told to leave two other jobs in the last 2 months. Better money than either of the previous 2, but out in the sticks a bit, so now need to learn to drive, quickly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> 2 things
> 
> 1, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it.
> 
> 2, just been offered position, after being asked/told to leave two other jobs in the last 2 months. Better money than either of the previous 2, but out in the sticks a bit, so now need to learn to drive, quickly.





might be worth getting an idea how much it's going to cost to insure a car if you're a new driver.  it may well be more than you think.

I'd say it must cost me about £ 10 just to own a car (that's in terms of annual maintenance, car tax, insurance) - and that's a fairly ancient and relatively low risk car, full no claims discount and so on, and not counting any depreciation / finance costs - I paid off the loan about 15 years ago, and it's probably not depreciating any more...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> might be worth getting an idea how much it's going to cost to insure a car if you're a new driver.  it may well be more than you think.
> 
> I'd say it must cost me about £ 10 just to own a car (that's in terms of annual maintenance, car tax, insurance) - and that's a fairly ancient and relatively low risk car, full no claims discount and so on, and not counting any depreciation / finance costs - I paid off the loan about 15 years ago, and it's probably not depreciating any more...



Yeah, it's not going to be cheap, but its something I should do, anyway. I've looked up insurance, and even on a zero ncd basis, I was able to get an impreza wrx (total boy racer thing) insured for about £1200, or £2000 if I paid by instalments. I have a small inheritance, which was once supposed to be a deposit for a house, but wouldn't really cover that in today's market, and I'm a million miles from being well salaried enough to get a mortgage and declared myself bankrupt a few years ago so can't get credit anyway, so I'm pretty sure I can get the start-up money together. After that its a case of using the thing, which I know won't be cheap but will be better than a train/cycle rush-hour mission from far west of Reading to out past Wokingham (and back!) on a daily basis.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, it's not going to be cheap, but its something I should do, anyway. I've looked up insurance, and even on a zero ncd basis, I was able to get an impreza wrx (total boy racer thing) insured for about £1200, or £2000 if I paid by instalments. I have a small inheritance, which was once supposed to be a deposit for a house, but wouldn't really cover that in today's market, and I'm a million miles from being well salaried enough to get a mortgage and declared myself bankrupt a few years ago so can't get credit anyway, so I'm pretty sure I can get the start-up money together. After that its a case of using the thing, which I know won't be cheap but will be better than a train/cycle rush-hour mission from far west of Reading to out past Wokingham (and back!) on a daily basis.



 at venturing in to darkest wokinghamshire

(although i take it you have established it's somewhere that's well off a bus route?  some bits of the wokingham patch do still manage to be on a bus route - others don't.  if you want to PM me a location, I can think about it for you)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at venturing in to darkest wokinghamshire
> 
> (although i take it you have established it's somewhere that's well off a bus route?  some bits of the wokingham patch do still manage to be on a bus route - others don't.  if you want to PM me a location, I can think about it for you)



I did the journey, which I very much considered to be "part of me interviewing them". Its an hour and 10 minutes, 45 of which are on the bike. Bit nervey about the prospect of riding in winter, but I've got to take my bike because the bus this end adds another 45 mins to the journey, and doesn't match well with connecting journeys, by train or bus.

Cheers for the offer though. I may end up taking you up on it, if current plans don't work out as planned or living arrangements change.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2014)

I am about to go in....


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 13, 2014)

good luck!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> good luck!



THANK YOU!

IT is done! 

Now I have a nail biting wait as they interview 4 other people.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, good luck Ruti!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2014)

I GOT IT! 

/kisses self


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self


*kisses you too*  Well done!  Anyone with any sense would want you around!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2014)

WELL DONE RUTS!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self


----------



## sorearm (Oct 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self



WOO HOO! WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self


Excellent news!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 13, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self



Nice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what job to look for next. I love working with kids and so do they. It doesn't have to be in a school but it has to be a job which involves engaging young people and building positive relationships with them.
I have no vocational qualifications, just a shitty Desmond English BA.
Any ideas?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure what job to look for next. I love working with kids and so do they. It doesn't have to be in a school but it has to be a job which involves engaging young people and building positive relationships with them.
> I have no vocational qualifications, just a shitty Desmond English BA.
> Any ideas?



What work experience do you have already?
That way we can look at transferrable skills.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> What work experience do you have already?
> That way we can look at transferrable skills.


Nearly 2 years of school experience as a librarian (but fuck it, i do teach', even though they won't call it that), 10 working in a videotape library in a tv channel, back room retail work before that.'


----------



## Belushi (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't you have a TEFL certificate  as well?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh yeah.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure what job to look for next. I love working with kids and so do they. It doesn't have to be in a school but it has to be a job which involves engaging young people and building positive relationships with them.
> I have no vocational qualifications, just a shitty Desmond English BA.
> Any ideas?



Are you a qualified librarian? If so, another school librarian job?

If not Unqualified teacher/TA type job?  
Or third sector education? (I.e. Charities involved in education and education support? There's one here who are focused on raising kids literacy and access to books)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just had a quick look on various job sites and found six jobs I could do. I only really want to do one of them, but still...feeling a bit more positive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2014)

chilango said:


> Are you a qualified librarian? If so, another school librarian job?
> 
> If not Unqualified teacher/TA type job?
> Or third sector education? (I.e. Charities involved in education and education support? There's one here who are focused on raising kids literacy and access to books)


I'm not qualified 
I guess I could look at TA/intervention work.
Have seen a couple of public library jobs, which surprised me, but on closer inspection, they look a bit shit (roaming round different sites, supervising staff)


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not qualified
> I guess I could look at TA/intervention work.
> Have seen a couple of public library jobs, which surprised me, but on closer inspection, they look a bit shit (roaming round different sites, supervising staff)



Check out the charity sector. There's a lot of education charities. Many will have roles involving working with the  kids (workshops etc.). Also look in the "support" and "other workplaces" sections on TES Jobs. Might be something that takes your fancy there.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 17, 2014)

I've got an interview on Tuesday morning for a job I applied for in August 

They still think I'm in Aus, so at the moment it's a video interview. I'm trying to rearrange it as a face to face one.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 20, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> /kisses self



yahoooooo! way to go Ruti!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2014)

Mapped said:


> I've got an interview on Tuesday morning for a job I applied for in August
> 
> They still think I'm in Aus, so at the moment it's a video interview. I'm trying to rearrange it as a face to face one.



tell them you're so enthusiastic about the job you decided to come over for the interview...



hope it goes well


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not qualified
> I guess I could look at TA/intervention work.
> Have seen a couple of public library jobs, which surprised me, but on closer inspection, they look a bit shit (roaming round different sites, supervising staff)



charityjobs.co.uk

Have a look there as I find so many decent positions on there.

I am happy to look over your PS too if you'd like a second opinion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2014)

PS?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> PS?



Personal statement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2014)

What are they for?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What are they for?



These are the part of the application where you write about yourself and show how you can fulfill the criteria set out in the job spec. They require you giving specific examples of how you have done certain things in previous roles and/or show an understanding of such tasks etc.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 20, 2014)

Getting into decent shape here: presentation has been prepared, suit purchased and my hair cut by the finest £6 barber that South Norwood can provide.

Time to look at some competency questions and try to stop being so bloody nervous already.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2014)

All the best Mapped


----------



## sorearm (Oct 20, 2014)

fingers crossed for yer Mapped


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 20, 2014)

yeah, good luck mate!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got offered the job and accepted  I've been back in the UK for less than a week and I thought this would take a lot longer, I'm breathing a sigh of relief as getting fired from the last one knocked my confidence a bit.


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Just got offered the job and accepted  I've been back in the UK for less than a week and I thought this would take a lot longer, I'm breathing a sigh of relief as getting fired from the last one knocked my confidence a bit.


cool, well done. celebratory / welcome back drinks are due, i say!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 23, 2014)

littleseb said:


> cool, well done. celebratory / welcome back drinks are due, i say!



We never had the farewell ones, so drinks are definitely overdue and I need to get them in before our baby arrives in early December.


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2014)

Mapped said:


> We never had the farewell ones, so drinks are definitely overdue and I need to get them in before our baby arrives in early December.


indeed. call me whenever!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 28, 2014)

grr. just been called by a recruitment agency with no reference to the job i recently applied for (which is why they have my cv) but instead to see if i'm interested in a totally unsuitable job.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 29, 2014)

i'm fairly certain i recently applied for the exact same job via three different online adverts/agencies. they were all worded differently (one was fucking shockingly badly written) but the key factors were the same. probably not a co-incidence. 

i then got one of those annoying emails from linkedin where they suggest you apply for completely irrelevant jobs, but one of them was actually relevant (shocker!). on closer examination i'm fairly certain it was the same job again, but this time the company was revealed as an employer ad. so i applied directly.

i'm pretty perfect for this job, but hadn't heard anything from the agencies except see above post. company itself emailed earlier and just had a telephone interview. went quite well, waiting to hear if real/second interview will happen.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay - I have got a few hours to prepare a presentation for yet another interview, but with a brain that is not engaged. 

the interview is on Friday, and I need all the support I can get.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 29, 2014)

You can do it!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually, I am not sure I can, but I will decide tomorrow if I need to pull out. So, I will keep trying to get this brain of mine engaged!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok. You can do it if you choose to do it. 

 And if you decide otherwise, then that's fine too. (((guin)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Okay - I have got a few hours to prepare a presentation for yet another interview, but with a brain that is not engaged.
> 
> the interview is on Friday, and I need all the support I can get.



hope it goes well

(blargh to presentations)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

I have only really got round to applying for jobs this week, but have had two bites already. Both of them are nearby (a bit too nearby actually). 
I got a call about one about two minutes after applying and they sounded excited as what I'd put in my covering letter matched exactly what they were looking for. They want a gregarious friendly type rather than the stereotypical insular shusher. No definite interviews yet but I'm visiting both places this week and next week. This seems to be the way it is done now: visit the place first, then if you look interested and capable enough, they interview you.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 5, 2014)

Had two interviews this week.  Both went well I think, but one is over an hours commute, an 8 hour day with a compulsory 1 hour lunch break.   That means leave at 8 get back at 7.  Urgh.  I really hope I get the other one


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have only really got round to applying for jobs this week, but have had two bites already. Both of them are nearby (a bit too nearby actually).
> I got a call about one about two minutes after applying and they sounded excited as what I'd put in my covering letter matched exactly what they were looking for.



That's really great news. Be sure to take that card the kids did for you as your reference!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> the interview is on Friday, and I need all the support I can get.



So how did it go? I expect you aced it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 5, 2014)

Quartz said:


> So how did it go? I expect you aced it.


Just another failure in a long list of failures.

But I don't think the presentation was why I didn't get the job.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just another failure in a long list of failures.



((Guineveretoo ))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Guin


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 6, 2014)

another 'thanks, but no thanks' email, following a phone interview this time. 

my self-loathing is growing with every rejection, particularly when they are jobs that i'm clearly very suitable for and the interview has gone well. just wtf. every time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 6, 2014)

had two more rejection emails today. I am only applying for jobs which I know I can do, and mostly ones which I can do easily. But I am just unemployable at the moment, it seems. 

Non trade unions, including charities, don't want me because I have spent my adult life working in or for trade unions, so they think I am a trouble maker and a lefty, and are not prepared to take the risk of taking me on when there are plenty of non-trade unionists applying. 

Trade unions don't think I am lefty enough, or don't think that my experience is appropriate. In most cases, there are internal bods applying for the jobs, who obviously have better experience, and also there are just so many trade unionists out there looking for jobs at the moment, that there are bound to be people with more relevant experience. And I really am not very lefty!


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2014)

Whereas, I suspect I didn't get a TU job last year because they think I'll be too left wing and not a labour activist. Plus my TU and their TU aren't on the best terms at the moment so even though they're advertising again, I'm not sure it's worth it. 

Plus, as you say, there are tons of trade unionists looking for work, particularly lay reps who are desperate to get out of their current jobs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2014)

Aarggh! Just been invited to an interview on Wednesday afternoon, but I am already visiting another school a bit later that afternoon. I have already asked them to reschedule from today as it was too short notice for my work. I did tell them that I was only available on Wednesday morning but I don't want to look awkward. Which one  should I reschedule? 
Dilemma!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2014)

First day in my new job  Just popping in to say GOOD LUCK to everyone still looking/with interviews etc.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Aarggh! Just been invited to an interview on Wednesday afternoon, but I am already visiting another school a bit later that afternoon. I have already asked them to reschedule from today as it was too short notice for my work. I did tell them that I was only available on Wednesday morning but I don't want to look awkward. Which one  should I reschedule?
> Dilemma!



i would say given that you've already told them you weren't available i would reschedule the second one. you could always phrase it like it was your mistake, e.g. 'sorry, i did think i'd already said i couldn't do then but...'
you're not being awkward if you've already told them your availability and they've failed to note it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, thanks. That's exactly what I did, and they apologised and rescheduled for the morning. It's going to be a busy day on Wednesday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

HR want to know which institutions I am attending interviews at.  for their records.
Should I be suspicious? Or is it a reasonavle request?


----------



## Mogden (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> HR want to know which institutions I am attending interviews at.  for their records.
> Should I be suspicious? Or is it a reasonavle request?


Tell them to get to fuck. They have no rights to that. Alternatively give them a list of institutions from fiction and see if anyone twigs. I used to sign as Minnie Mouse for memos from centre management. No one said a word about it.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> HR want to know which institutions I am attending interviews at.  for their records.
> Should I be suspicious? Or is it a reasonavle request?



Hang on, your existing HR want to know where you're interviewing?  Why?  

If it's to give out references, you can OK them as they come in or just blanket OK them.  They don't need to know where you're interviewing imo.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2014)

On a related note.

I've just accepted a job offer!  Yay etc!

It's local & pays well.  I interviewed for senior position but they've offered me a non-senior one for a little less money.  I guess that means less responsibility and more opportunity for promotion... which aint that bad tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Tell them to get to fuck. They have no rights to that. Alternatively give them a list of institutions from fiction and see if anyone twigs. I used to sign as Minnie Mouse for memos from centre management. No one said a word about it.


Hogwarts, Jedi Academy and Greyfriars.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> HR want to know which institutions I am attending interviews at.  for their records.
> Should I be suspicious? Or is it a reasonavle request?



They'll find out when the request for references come in - are the places doing the interviewing making "offer on the day" arrangements or deferring a decision until they've seen "satisfactory references" - I've known both versions in the education sector.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Hang on, your existing HR want to know where you're interviewing?  Why?
> 
> If it's to give out references, you can OK them as they come in or just blanket OK them.  They don't need to know where you're interviewing imo.


They say 'just for our records'. Dunno why they think they need to know. I have just ignored the email so far. 
cesare can you please confirm if they have a right to ask or perhaps shed some light onto why they are asking? 


Anyway, I have an interview tomorrow morning and am visiting another school in the afternoon for a 'debriefing' which may lead to an interview. I would rather work in the second school than the first (though they both look like great places to work), but I've a feeling that the first school will call me straight afterwards to offer me a job, should I impress them enough in the interview, for they are keen on getting someone started ASAP. How should I handle the call if they offer me the job? I might not even have an interview with the second school yet, but I'm really keen on working there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> On a related note.
> 
> I've just accepted a job offer!  Yay etc!
> 
> It's local & pays well.  I interviewed for senior position but they've offered me a non-senior one for a little less money.  I guess that means less responsibility and more opportunity for promotion... which aint that bad tbh.


congratulations!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> HR want to know which institutions I am attending interviews at.  for their records.
> Should I be suspicious? Or is it a reasonavle request?



my immediate reaction is wtf?

if i've got my facts right, and you are under redundancy notice, i think you have a right to time off for interviews, so this may be a clumsy attempt to try and establish you're not taking the piss.

but still wtf?  until such time as a reference request comes in, i'm not sure it is any of their business.

 maybe ask them why the heck they want to know and what use these "records" will have


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, I have an interview tomorrow morning and am visiting another school in the afternoon for a 'debriefing' which may lead to an interview. I would rather work in the second school than the first (though they both look like great places to work), but I've a feeling that the first school will call me straight afterwards to offer me a job, should I impress them enough in the interview, for they are keen on getting someone started ASAP. How should I handle the call if they offer me the job? I might not even have an interview with the second school yet, but I'm really keen on working there.



gut feel is say yes if you get an offer.  you can change your mind later if need be.  changing your mind in the other direction would be less easy


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my immediate reaction is wtf?
> 
> if i've got my facts right, and you are under redundancy notice, i think you have a right to time off for interviews, so this may be a clumsy attempt to try and establish you're not taking the piss.
> 
> ...



I'm still officially in the consultancy process but that's clearly bollocks as they've already made their minds up. My colleague was offered a job today and made the mistake of telling them, so have diddled themselves out of a few grand in redundancy compensation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm still officially in the consultancy process but that's clearly bollocks as they've already made their minds up. My colleague was offered a job today and made the mistake of telling them, so have diddled themselves out of a few grand in redundancy compensation.





I'm not quite sure what the legal position is - one place I worked last year, the site was being closed down so everyone was redundant (I was only there on a temp basis as too many people jumped) but after a certain date, people were allowed to leave and still get their redundancy pay, without having to stay right to the end.  I'm not sure if this is part of the statutory deal, or something discretionary.

It is a difficult decision at the early stage of the redundancy process - do you stay long enough to get paid to sod off, or do you get out if you get a good offer sooner?

And hope tomorrow goes well, anyway


----------



## cesare (Nov 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They say 'just for our records'. Dunno why they think they need to know. I have just ignored the email so far.
> cesare can you please confirm if they have a right to ask or perhaps shed some light onto why they are asking?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have an interview tomorrow morning and am visiting another school in the afternoon for a 'debriefing' which may lead to an interview. I would rather work in the second school than the first (though they both look like great places to work), but I've a feeling that the first school will call me straight afterwards to offer me a job, should I impress them enough in the interview, for they are keen on getting someone started ASAP. How should I handle the call if they offer me the job? I might not even have an interview with the second school yet, but I'm really keen on working there.


Ask them why they're collecting and retaining your sensitive personal data when you're at risk of redundancy. Ask them what the purpose is and how they're going to process it, before (or if) you give your permission. Data Protection issues innit.

Good luck with your interviews


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2014)

Got offered the job immediately after the interview! They thought I was ace!


----------



## Mogden (Nov 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Got offered the job immediately after the interview! They thought I was ace!


Bugger me that's great news but not unexpected


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 12, 2014)

i have a job interview next thursday!

the job is infinitely better than where i am now but not ideal, although of course that will not be the impression i hope to give them.

job stats:
interesting-ness 9/10
effort they want from me 8/10 (i was hoping for nearer a 5 tbh, i've reached the ago where i can no longer be bothered trying to make my job into a 'career')
job location part 1, nearness to home/ease to get to 9/10
job location part 2, nearness to city centre 0/10 (it is in the opposite direction)

so, a couple of parameters could do with higher scores, but for stats fans, let's compare with where i am now shall we:

interesting-ness 5/10
effort they want from me  - varies wildly between 2/10 and about 7/10
job location, nearness to home/city centre/ease to get to -10/10 (yes, that's a negative figure)

so, fingers crossed and lots and lots of prep beforehand methinks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2014)

Wooo! Congrats! See? NEVER give up. 
Good luck!


----------



## 8115 (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it "get a job" day or something?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2014)

interview went well, annoyingly there is a second stage which they don't anticipate to be until the week after next, assuming i get through to it. so any hope i had of an extended festive period off is gone, will be working at current place right up until Christmas either way.

there is an implication that if i get through to the second stage i've got it unless i fuck it up massively as they only plan to put one person through. i've heard that before though, had the second interview it went brilliantly and then at the last moment another contender came out of nowhere and got it so not believing that this time!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 21, 2014)

on the other hand, hard not to be over-excited when they've just got back to me to say that second interview is next wed. 

making the decision much quicker than anticipated sort of implies that everyone else was totally unsuitable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2014)

no luck so far with my hunt - problem is is work in that industry that can never speak it name on U75 - I am qualified fior nothing in the real world. Looking at volunteering at schools with homework or such in the meantime.The CRB could be an issue, but I have been straight for 20 years now(nearly )


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2014)

i got it! start 5th Jan.   

i will end this fucking horrible job at the end of this fucking horrible year.

here's to 2015, it can only get better


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you! 

it doesn't feel real. the job isn't amazing but it's so much better than where i am now, and actual work-wise i've got a much better idea of it from today and that will be fine.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 26, 2014)

Decided a couple of days ago that working in call centres for barely above minimum wage really isn't worth it and that I should just go back to food service at NMW, work a couple more hours and (mostly) save what remains of my sanity. Already have two interviews, feels quite liberating although I'm sure as soon as I'm doing it that it won't feel *as* liberating... can't be much worse than the work that I am doing now though.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

Sapphireblue said:


> i got it! start 5th Jan.
> 
> i will end this fucking horrible job at the end of this fucking horrible year.
> 
> here's to 2015, it can only get better


Fantastic news - well done  x x


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Decided a couple of days ago that working in call centres for barely above minimum wage really isn't worth it and that I should just go back to food service at NMW, work a couple more hours and (mostly) save what remains of my sanity. Already have two interviews, feels quite liberating although I'm sure as soon as I'm doing it that it won't feel *as* liberating... can't be much worse than the work that I am doing now though.


Call centres can destroy your soul like no amount of bar work could ever do


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 28, 2014)

resignation letter sent and acknowledged 

it amazes me when you get a surprised response as i have had today. really - they couldn't tell i was dying inside and hated every second? i must be even more professional than i thought!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Seem to be really stuck finding work  I've have had not a slight bit of luck applying for jobs. And now looking for some temp work but this is also not been greeted enthusiastically by the agencies.  It's possible that my cv has a real assortment of jobs on it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Seem to be really stuck finding work  I've have had not a slight bit of luck applying for jobs. And now looking for some temp work but this is also not been greeted enthusiastically by the agencies.  It's possible that my cv has a real assortment of jobs on it.





may be stating the obvious here, but depending on circumstances, e.g. if you've had a run of temp jobs, it's sometimes worth lumping them in to one entry on the CV, e.g. "between 2010 and 2012, temporary jobs including A, B and C" then bring out any particular bits from any of them that you want to emphasise in the covering letter / personal statement bit.

may also be worth using the variety of jobs to sell the ability quickly to learn new jobs / systems / software / build new relationships with colleagues / customers

(or to put it another way - if you cant' blind them with science, baffle them with bullshit)

News from puddyville is I've decided I can't face staying indefinitely in the current job (although this pretty much means i've got to give up on the idea of moving back to london)

one application in just after xmas - invited to interview later this week - this will mean moving house slightly further away from london - 

another one about to go in today - very local and 4 days a week, which would suit me OK - cost of commute would go down from about £ 380 to £ 50 a month so in disposable income, not much in it and might have time to do other stuff.  Although I applied for more or less the same job about 2 years ago.  Wonder if they will remember me?  Or will notice that half the application blurb is recycled?  (I got interviewed but didn't get it last time)

(worries about current employer guessing / finding out i'm applying for other jobs - i'm out of the initial probation period, but nowhere near 2 years in the job so have no 'unfair dismissal' protection)


----------



## J Ed (Jan 12, 2015)

Going to do a Norman Tebbit today (the bike thing, not the bigotry)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm trying to finish a pre-interview written exercise thingy before friday's interview

:aaargh:


----------



## story (Jan 14, 2015)

I am currently employed at Listen, a professional fundraising organisation, in Brixton. They have another office in Holloway. They raise cash for the big charities (Oxfam, Unicef etc). Pay is minimal and it's pretty shitty call centre stuff, but it serves a purpose (cash). It's flexible and they recruit every week. Three days training, for which you get paid on completion of the three week probation. There's a further three month probationary period, after which you get a contract.

 It's pretty flexible in terms of hours etc.

If you're good you end up getting more per hour, by complicated combinations of conversion/hours/attendance etc.

Flagging this up for anyone who needs to get a source of income quick-sharp.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2015)

i has job offer following friday's interview


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations all the job finders and getters....all the best those waiting to hear and still searching! 

I am now in my 3rd month of my new job and LOVING it. Happy days indeed. New team and actual work/project are fantastic. Feel chuffed and very fortunate.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2015)

I wish I knew what the heck to do.

Possible new job is somewhere faintly dull a bit north of london.  (i'm currently somewhere faintly dull a bit west of london)  It will mean moving (probably renting or something short term before moving properly - too far / awkward to commute daily from here - and bollocks to doing half the M25 twice a day)

Current job is in a bit of SW London I can't afford to live in (i'm currently spending nearly £ 400 a month and up to 4 hours a day commuting which I'm pissed off with)

Current job is a bit of a specialist niche of the line of work I'm in.  I'm not convinced I'm ever going to be much more than mediocre at it.  I'm also not really sure I'm a 'specialist niche' sort of person.  Possible job is pretty much along the lines of what I have done for most of my working life and means being a bit closer to the real world rather than in a virtual 'bunker'.  Although current job would offer the chance to do some (paid overtime) weekend work that's a bit more real world if i lived a bit closer.

Current job seems reasonably stable the way funding is.  Possible job is outside London where funding is a bit more tenuous (and the job may mean implementing cuts) although complete eradication of the function seems unlikely even if UKIP get in.  And the job's being offered as a permanent post for what that's worth (many similar organisations are only offering fixed term contracts at the moment if they are in the rare position of seeking rather than shedding staff.)

Money is marginally less in the new job, although probably less than a 'london weighting' would be on jobs that formally have that sort of thing.

(I'm aware I'm being slightly vague about the detail - I'd rather not identify myself...)

Part of the plan with the current job was moving back to SE London (Mum-tat lives sort of catfordish, and isn't getting any younger - it would be good if i lived close enough to be able to nip round with not much effort.)  The joys of the property market mean that having thought this was possible a year or so back when I applied for current job, it now isn't, unless I go for a much heftier chunk of mortgage than I feel comfortable with (and according to some sources, getting more mortgage once you're over 40 isn't easy) - I have a feeling mum-tat is not going to be impressed by me moving somewhere fractionally further away although similar sort of travel time than from here.

I also have a worry that current employer will give an unhelpful reference and I'll be landed in a position where I've little choice but to quit (or get the push - with less than 2 years in the current job then they could) and not have a new job to go to.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh

(ETA - suppose in the grand scheme of things, there are a lot worse quandaries to be in.  but still Aaaaaaaaargh)


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

I've officially put my toe back in the working world water. Just sent my CV off about a specific job I'm quite interested in. I've got to knock up a second CV that concentrates on my other area of expertise but it's a relief just to get one done!


----------



## J Ed (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got a temp job for data entry (subject to a background check coming back in a normal amount of time), no customer service and it pays more than the call centre jobs I was just doing. So happy.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 21, 2015)

Even though I'm happy in the job I'm in and don't want to move, I'm curious to see if I'd still be able to get jobs elsewhere so I've been applying for any jobs similar to this that appear. Just to see if I get offered an interview, the good news is that of about 6 jobs I applied for, I was offered interviews for 4 of them. That's boosted me a bit, reaffirms that my skills are a good choice and this job is going to upskill and help me out in the future. The jump to a career change in my late very late 30s has been a good one. Phew.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2015)

new job isn't going to happen.

got the online health questionnaire thingy today - very detailed for what's effectively an admin job, and all the questions were "have you EVER had..."

think there's things from 20 years ago that may not go down well, and keeping quiet is asking for trouble if they find out - don't really want a "got sacked for lying in application" on the CV.

I can't take the risk of not getting that job while letting them contact current employer for a reference which could lead to me getting eased out of the current job.

Also mum-tat's reaction wasn't great.

I'll ring them tomorrow and come up with some BS why I want to withdraw.

Bollocks.


----------



## harpo (Jan 22, 2015)

Ever had what? A health condition? If they ask it's so they know what reasonable adjustment to make. Don't worry. Or a 20 year old record of some sort? If that, bear in mind the change of law recently that means offences from years ago don't show up any more.


----------



## harpo (Jan 22, 2015)

And you could ask them not to take up references yet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2015)

harpo said:


> Ever had what? A health condition? If they ask it's so they know what reasonable adjustment to make. Don't worry. Or a 20 year old record of some sort? If that, bear in mind the change of law recently that means offences from years ago don't show up any more.



yes, a health thing.

i think if i ask them not to take up references until the health thing has cleared then that's going to put ideas in to their minds.  (and piss them off because they want someone to start soonest)

in view of the doubts I already had, this, and mum-tat's reaction, have kinda helped me make a decision.

just wish i hadn't wasted an evening or two on the application and a leave day going there


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 22, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, a health thing.
> 
> i think if i ask them not to take up references until the health thing has cleared then that's going to put ideas in to their minds.  (and piss them off because they want someone to start soonest)
> 
> ...



you could ask them not to take up references until an offer has been accepted, without mentioning the health thing.

that's fairly standard most places.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 23, 2015)

I might do some jobhunting this weekend.  Hold on to your hats.

Not today though.

This attitude could be at the root of some of my jobhunting problems.


----------



## harpo (Jan 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, a health thing.
> 
> i think if i ask them not to take up references until the health thing has cleared then that's going to put ideas in to their minds.  (and piss them off because they want someone to start soonest)
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've made your decision for now but please don't forget, the law protects you re disabilities and most employers do respect that.  If they don't, you don't want to work for them anyway, but really, most do.  Don't be afraid to declare.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2015)

Sapphireblue said:


> you could ask them not to take up references until an offer has been accepted, without mentioning the health thing.
> 
> that's fairly standard most places.





harpo said:


> Sounds like you've made your decision for now but please don't forget, the law protects you re disabilities and most employers do respect that.  If they don't, you don't want to work for them anyway, but really, most do.  Don't be afraid to declare.



thanks.

i've had a word with the recruiting manager and asked if the references thing can be put off until the health clearance is done (think this will raise suspicions)

having attempted to discuss the whole thing with mum-tat, i think that from that angle, it's going to be the wrong thing whatever i do.

aaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## Mogden (Jan 28, 2015)

CV is online and quite active. I've applied for a handful of jobs and had 2 agencies ring me with possible roles, both of which are call centre customer service roles.  Not quite my brew.  Done that and it makes me wobble. They have been asking me what job I want.  To say well most things would be okay is too blasé so I've said office and admin type things for now. At the moment I just see myself looking for a job rather than a solid career so I'm fairly open to experiences at any wage and am hoping that doesn't come off as desperate for anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2015)

hmm.

have cleared the health thing with potential new employer.

spoke to current boss yesterday, as didn't want a reference request just to land on someone's desk.

current boss was rather more constructive than i expected - keen to keep me on, is prepared to put a business case up for a pay rise



*wonders what the heck to do next*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2015)

Mogden said:


> CV is online and quite active. I've applied for a handful of jobs and had 2 agencies ring me with possible roles, both of which are call centre customer service roles.  Not quite my brew.  Done that and it makes me wobble. They have been asking me what job I want.  To say well most things would be okay is too blasé so I've said office and admin type things for now. At the moment I just see myself looking for a job rather than a solid career so I'm fairly open to experiences at any wage and am hoping that doesn't come off as desperate for anything.



hope all goes well.

although i get the feeling that there's a lot of people out there looking for 'office and admin type things' - you may do better being more focussed


----------



## Mogden (Jan 28, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope all goes well.
> 
> although i get the feeling that there's a lot of people out there looking for 'office and admin type things' - you may do better being more focussed


Yeah I need to think about it a bit more. Spreadsheets,  filing and organising things in an office environment are like a dream to me but answering phones all day I can live without.

A warehouse role application is progressing nicely but lots have applied for it according to the count on the website. And why do so many bloody ads ask for everything but your inside leg measurement just to submit a CV! I want to be selective about who knows what but it seems impossible these days.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 29, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> have cleared the health thing with potential new employer.
> 
> ...




i think it's only worth taking a counter-offer from your current employer if it is in writing and your main reason for leaving was lack of recognition/money.

otherwise, most of the time leaving is preferable.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 29, 2015)

although, reading back, the move was all about location. 

so, does the more money in the current job make the location more do-able?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2015)

Sapphireblue said:


> although, reading back, the move was all about location.
> 
> so, does the more money in the current job make the location more do-able?



A bit more money will help, I suppose.

Mulling over just how 'permanent' possible new job would be - having felt faintly unsettled most of my adult life (although lived in one place nearly 10 years, and have been in current flat for 11 years) would like to feel that next move could be 'home' rather than another staging post for a few years.

Feel like I'm going to be letting potential new employers down if i say no to that, letting current employers - and potentially mum-tat - down if i do move.

aaaaaargh


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 30, 2015)

don't worry about letting down employers - pick the one that's best for you.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2015)

Very interesting reading about other people's experiences and I wish you all the best. 

I am having a hard time of it at the moment. Unemployed due to sickness for one month now and am applying to hundreds of jobs - trying to treat it as a full time job in itself - but really struggling. A small handful of interviews here and there but they are just a tiny fraction of all the searches that I am doing. Very disheartened.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 6, 2015)

Just been offered a job interview next week.  At a geekish shop headquarters. I put in a rather jokey application and it seems to have paid off. Get in!!!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 7, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Just been offered a job interview next week.  At a geekish shop headquarters. I put in a rather jokey application and it seems to have paid off. Get in!!!



Sounds good! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mogden (Feb 11, 2015)

The application form I have been asked to complete pre-interview asks for my National Insurance number. Is this weird or is it them checking I'm okay to be employed in the UK?


----------



## Mogden (Feb 11, 2015)

And they also want my DOB. Linked to the same thing?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 11, 2015)

Being asked for NINO/date of birth are pretty standard in my experience.


----------



## sorearm (Feb 11, 2015)

They are but I've recently stopped putting my NI number on online applications (if it's not a mandatory field), screw that. They can have it later but I'm more worried about identity fraud


----------



## Mogden (Feb 11, 2015)

sorearm said:


> They are but I've recently stopped putting my NI number on online applications (if it's not a mandatory field), screw that. They can have it later but I'm more worried about identity fraud


Yeah I kind of think it's like when you're in the States you're not supposed to give out your Social Security number to anyone unless it's need to know. Hence me being cautious but then I am by nature.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 12, 2015)

Even if I don't get the job I bastard well nailed that interview


----------



## Mogden (Mar 5, 2015)

Today I've rather optimistically gone back to my teen roots and asked about a greenkeeper vacancy at a local golf course. I was the first female golf caddy at the course I worked at some *sucks in breath* 20 odd years ago. I've always maintained it was the best job I ever had.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 6, 2015)

I was offered a job interview at one of the top universities in Korea, they only let me know about the interview last night so I couldn't let my school I wasn't coming in this morning. 

I was hired straight after the interview. Really chuffed as university jobs are really hard to come by in Korea at he moment. Five months holidays on full pay! Get the fuck in!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm job hunting at the moment and it's generally going pretty well.

My main issue is I'm trying to work out if I want, assuming they offer; a role with a large consultancy where i'd be working on big projects with a competent team, a role with a smaller consultancy working with some cutting edge stuff in their technical guru group or a end user role as a team leader at a company rolling out my particular technology. The second is probably my first choice but has the possibility that i might not be good enough and that's terrifying. The last would be a straight extension of my experience and would probably mean that i could have a social life and some predictability in my life again but would probably edge me off the ultra-technie track that I occupy well now. The former would be what i'm doing now but bigger and better, so it's safe.

I really need to find someone to talk through my career prospects but i'm not sure who i could talk to. Bah.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I really need to find someone to talk through my career prospects but i'm not sure who i could talk to. Bah.



dunno really

there is the national careers service, but think they are more geared to 'help people get a job' level

there are freelance careers coaches and so forth out there - no idea how many of them are complete charlatans / bullshit merchants

are you in any sort of professional body / organisation?  some do have a career advice service of some sort.

hope there's good news soon - and hope it's first choice of job that offers first.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello all 

It was my last day at work yesterday. I am now jobless. I'm going to apply for care work jobs, though I will take office shite again if necessary.

I was wondering if anybody knows a way to fast track CRB checks?

Thanks


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 10, 2015)

Yetman said:


> I was wondering if anybody knows a way to fast track CRB checks?
> 
> Thanks



It's DBS now and someone told me recently that it's quite fast these days.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> It's DBS now and someone told me recently that it's quite fast these days.



Excellent, thanks! I just remember my mrs waiting months for hers to come through...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 10, 2015)

Hullo Thread. 

I quit my job at Christmas and have been unemployed ever since (am going through ACAS for constructive dismissal). I've been applying for stuff and have had interviews but as yet no job ... tbh I've only actually wanted one of the jobs I've gone for so I'm not that gutted I haven't been offered any yet. Well I did turn one down, but that's because the hours were stupid. 

Had an interview this morning, should find out tomorrow. 

Didn't realise this thread was here


----------



## Mogden (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a phone job interview tomorrow cos it's for a national chain. The job is a good walk or quick bus ride up the road.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2015)

Three interviews today, two in person and one by phone. One is a clear winner: if they offer I bite their hands off. The other would be a bit easier but I'm not sure easier is good for me. I'm pretty sure they will offer.

The difference is pretty stark, be a big fish in a small pond or be a slightly runty shark in a pack of sharks, if they did packs, if they'll let me join.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 10, 2015)

Got an interview Friday for a job that is very similar to mine at the moment (data scientist), mmoney is the same but I'm doing it to keep my oar in. See what sort of questions, scenarios come up. There's no presentation, just questions, will be interesting to see the place too as it's a relatively new institute with fair bit of dosh


----------



## Mogden (Mar 11, 2015)

Why do these things take so looonngg. Phone interview good,  will hear within 2 weeks, if yes then the next stage is a face to face interview.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2015)

Just popping in to say chin up and all the best to those of you search for jobs/wanting to change your current ones. It can be an awfully frustrating time I know!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 11, 2015)

Someone heard me whining then as I've just had a message to say I'm through to the next stage which is an assessment this Sunday.  Odd day but I'm not going to argue with it.  Sod's law says they want me to start or do something else on mudlarking day.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 11, 2015)

good stuff Mogden


----------



## Pat64 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have to make a new claim for JSA tommorrow and need to look for only flexible hours work, I can guess they will not let me, I imagine I will be forced to give three categories of actual types of jobs.

(I have been on ESA for nearly a year, have quite a few health problems but when I went for the ATOS assesment I got null points, I suppose the reason for that was to put me off appealing, thinking because I got such a low score it would not be worth it , so I have appealed against the amount of points, but not the fact they said I had to claim JSA)

So ideas for flexible working hours please, in the past I have looked for and been employed in Leaflet delivery, car washing, cleaning , gardening and more types of work....even the leaflet delivery jobs are hard to find that are flexible.

If the ATOS test was anything to go by I should be looking for a job that pays a days wage for stepping up onto a stool once and holding up both hands.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuxking waiting!!!

That is all.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope 

More looking and waiting then.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 17, 2015)

FFS I am trying to apply for a job at the uni but I'm locked out of my 'candidate portal'  by their fucking stupid system  I am wasting my afternoon repeatedly resetting the blasted password.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 17, 2015)

I hate application forms.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 17, 2015)

lol, the job I went for an interview for last Friday, I've been contacted by email to say that are offering me the position 

Typical isn't it - when you're looking for a job you get fuck all, or really unsuitable jobs (the last offer I got before the place i'm in now would have meant relocating and being away from family and my youngest for all the week), when you're in work you get offers!

I'm not going to take it as it looks like the place I'm in has been successful in getting a 5 year grant and it's a very supportive environment I'm in here. I could do with getting a few more years experience of this new field I've just career changed into before considering moving.  

I found the interview experience very useful, thought about a couple of points that I could have done better, still, it's a boost to be offered a position and can potentially act as a bit of leverage for salary negotiations


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 17, 2015)

One company want me to fly out to Germany for the next round of interviews. The first round was only on Monday.


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 18, 2015)

I have decided that if I havent found a suitable job by the end of this year, I will leave my job.
Im quite good at putting money aside so will be doing this to cover me for a few months if i am left jobless.

Im trying to leave my field of work altogether. I have many transferable skills but I wonder if employers are even considering applicants such as myself as opposed people that have had direct experience with particular work???


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 19, 2015)

One of my top choices is going to put an offer in. 

If it's epic then i say yes and bin the other interviews. If it's not epic, which it's unlikely to be, then i go to the other interviews and either use them as leverage or see if they offer instead.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 25, 2015)

Leaving aside the dreary admin assistant roles I've been endlessly applying for, today sees an application for a general administrator at a local vets! Rather hoping my gushy feline bit and bit of creeping pays off.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 25, 2015)

Stuck my neck out a bit here. The vet HR person has replied and said can you send a CV please as per the advert. I've replied with my CV and pointed out there was no request for a CV on their job ad which was on the local newspaper website and perhaps it was edited and cut off, and provided a link to their ad.

Is that being arsey? I've done it very nicely. I didn't tell them that I'd looked at their own website too and I've noticed there's no reference to a CV there either! I don't know if that's pedantic or PITA. Anyway, we'll see what comes of it. Attention to detail was one of the requirements!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Stuck my neck out a bit here. The vet HR person has replied and said can you send a CV please as per the advert. I've replied with my CV and pointed out there was no request for a CV on their job ad which was on the local newspaper website and perhaps it was edited and cut off, and provided a link to their ad.
> 
> Is that being arsey? I've done it very nicely. I didn't tell them that I'd looked at their own website too and I've noticed there's no reference to a CV there either! I don't know if that's pedantic or PITA. Anyway, we'll see what comes of it. Attention to detail was one of the requirements!



dunno.  unless a job ad specifically said something like "contact to request an application form" i'd almost take it as read that you send a cv to apply for a job.

and have you given your cats contact details for a reference?


----------



## Mogden (Mar 25, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno.  unless a job ad specifically said something like "contact to request an application form" i'd almost take it as read that you send a cv to apply for a job.
> 
> and have you given your cats contact details for a reference?
> 
> [emoji14]


Ha! Yeah Sachin seal of approval.  I wish.  I'll C&P the bit from the advert later.  Just doing dinner.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 25, 2015)

The only part of the ad that refers to how to apply is:

"Please apply in writing clearly stating which position you are applying for to *name of person*, HR Department, *full address of place of work* or via email at *nameofperson*@*nameofplace.com*"

So there we are Puddy_Tat. The apply in writing bit implied to me that you should just send a written account of why you should be considered. There is not even a hint of CVness to me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2015)

Mogden said:


> The only part of the ad that refers to how to apply is:
> 
> "Please apply in writing clearly stating which position you are applying for to *name of person*, HR Department, *full address of place of work* or via email at *nameofperson*@*nameofplace.com*"
> 
> So there we are Puddy_Tat. The apply in writing bit implied to me that you should just send a written account of why you should be considered. There is not even a hint of CVness to me.



dunno really.

If I saw something like that, I'd be inclined to send a letter and CV.

Although maybe for this, a picture of your cat/s would have been appropriate



Best of luck with it, anyway


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 30, 2015)

I have job offers and there is a significant pay rise heading my way. Significant in the sense that i'm having trouble not running around the house laughing so hard i bleed from my eyeballs.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2015)

An interviewer today asked me how old I was, before going on about how only twenty somethings really get social media. Made me cross. Doubt I will get an offer from this one.


----------



## cesare (Mar 31, 2015)

weltweit said:


> An interviewer today asked me how old I was, before going on about how only twenty somethings really get social media. Made me cross. Doubt I will get an offer from this one.


ageism. complain


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2015)

cesare said:


> ageism. complain



that

ACAS advice here

Equality Advisory & Support Service website here


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't see the point in complaining, first some people are a bit ageist I am not completely sure this person is, and they did have a point, sadly I don't know as much about social media as a twenty something!


----------



## izz (Mar 31, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't see the point in complaining, first some people are a bit ageist I am not completely sure this person is, and they did have a point, sadly I don't know as much about social media as a twenty something!


Is a fulsome knowledge of social media part of the job description ?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2015)

izz said:


> Is a fulsome knowledge of social media part of the job description ?


Just a part of it.


----------



## cesare (Mar 31, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't see the point in complaining, first some people are a bit ageist I am not completely sure this person is, and they did have a point, sadly I don't know as much about social media as a twenty something!


Knowledge of social media isn't reliant on youth. If you need this in order to get the jobs you want, you might need to learn it.

And in any event, the interviewer should have commented on your skills not age.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2015)

Just been declined a second interview because the employer thought I wouldn't stay at the job long term because it was too junior for me!   I wanted that job it would have been fine for me!


----------



## Mogden (Apr 2, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Just been declined a second interview because the employer thought I wouldn't stay at the job long term because it was too junior for me!   I wanted that job it would have been fine for me!


I suspect that's why I've had some declines too.  They think someone with a degree and almost 40 won't stick something usually taken by teens. I don't want a pressure job,  just something to pay the bills.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I suspect that's why I've had some declines too.  They think someone with a degree and almost 40 won't stick something usually taken by teens. I don't want a pressure job,  just something to pay the bills.


Very annoying, sorry if it also happens to you Mogden. It pisses me off no end, he did say that I could easily do his job, perhaps he felt a little threatened - but I wanted the job, it would have paid the bills and been low stress for me.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, I'm getting ready to get ready to get ready to jobhunt.

First step, do my CV I think.  Only problem is, I'd rather poke my eyes out with forks.

I might start a CV thread for procrastination inspiration.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2015)

Sent my CV off to a recruitment agency today & have an appointment with them tomorrow afternoon to go over said CV & then they'll send it out for me to prospective employers.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 13, 2015)

Suddenly had an email for a job interview tomorrow!  Exceptionally physical work,  unsociable hours, just my cup of tea


----------



## Mogden (Apr 13, 2015)

Also does anyone know how to renew a CRB/DBS check?  A friend needs theirs renewed as the company they work for puts an expiry date on it as it were.  They really is no explanation about a renewal online,  just applying.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Also does anyone know how to renew a CRB/DBS check?  A friend needs theirs renewed as the company they work for puts an expiry date on it as it were.  They really is no explanation about a renewal online,  just applying.



from what i remember, there isn't a 'renewal' procedure, you just put in for a new one


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 13, 2015)

You don't renew, you reapply. Yes it is stupid.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Also does anyone know how to renew a CRB/DBS check?  A friend needs theirs renewed as the company they work for puts an expiry date on it as it were.  They really is no explanation about a renewal online,  just applying.


You can use the update service now so that employers can check online: https://www.gov.uk/dbs-update-service

It means that your DBS is basically portable.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks all.  Have passed that info on.  It is crazy you can't just renew. A quick Google myself earlier I saw some choice answers from nannies where their employee had said they'd know if they'd done anything since the check by idle neighbourhood gossip


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 13, 2015)

Also, the company should be paying for that.  Usually you pay and then they reimburse.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 14, 2015)

Why is it that while waiting for the booze and blow test results,  I know I'm not really much of a drinker and frankly I swerve even paracetamol, but I felt like I'd taken on the body of Amy Winehouse. All good anyway. Barring a CRB fail, which shouldn't as my record is cleaner than an operating theatre, I have a job!


----------



## starfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Just applied for a job. Similar to what I did but pay is on the low side. Still it'll look better for me when I see my "job coach" on Thursday.


----------



## Lea (May 26, 2015)

Was made redundant with 45 other people in the company at the end of March. Had been with the company for 9 years. Seemed like a good opportunity to do something new at the time. Went on holiday in the month of April (which I had booked last year). Started registering with recruitment agencies in February. Had a couple of interviews in March and four interviews this month. 

Had been lucky in previous positions to apply and get jobs more or less immediately. Maybe it's my age. Maybe I'd been with last company for too long. 

I'm really out of practice with interview skills which is what is letting me down. Didn't even know about such things as competency based questions and STAR model answers until I started looking for jobs this time round. 

I find the whole process really tiring. It really takes a lot out of you. You prepare for an interview, research company, attend interview get rejection and then start all over again. 

I shouldn't moan but I feel really emotionally drained by the whole process.


----------



## 8115 (May 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to write my cv.  It would be impossible to suck any more at jobhunting than I already do


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to the library to ask for help.  They have a careers section, I'm not just going to ask a librarian to write my cv for me


----------



## Lea (May 27, 2015)

8115 have you looked at cv templates online?


----------



## BoxRoom (May 28, 2015)

Being made redundant and have a two week consulting period before I'm officially handed my notice. I don't know what to expect from this, what's expected of me and whether I should have a colleague with me as it is an option.
I work for a charity and the funding has gone tits up so cuts had to be made and I was one of those cuts.
Anyone got any advice?

Also, if anyone knows of any Office Manager type jobs going then please give me a shout!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 28, 2015)

Got a teaching interview tomorrow & just have today to prepare. Already unsure its the right job for me so struggling a bit to motivate myself. God I hate interview prep. Especially when its often all for nothing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2015)

8115 said:


> I'm still trying to write my cv.  It would be impossible to suck any more at jobhunting than I already do



Has anyone mentioned national careers advice service?

There's a certain amount of advice - including on CVs - on their website.  Think you may be able to get to see someone (this part of it may be regional /variable)



Hellsbells said:


> Got a teaching interview tomorrow & just have today to prepare. Already unsure its the right job for me so struggling a bit to motivate myself. God I hate interview prep. Especially when its often all for nothing





hope it goes ok

sometimes, not being all that fussed whether you get the job is the best way to go into an interview...


----------



## Lea (May 28, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Being made redundant and have a two week consulting period before I'm officially handed my notice. I don't know what to expect from this, what's expected of me and whether I should have a colleague with me as it is an option.
> I work for a charity and the funding has gone tits up so cuts had to be made and I was one of those cuts.
> Anyone got any advice?
> 
> Also, if anyone knows of any Office Manager type jobs going then please give me a shout!



I had a colleague with me during my consultation just so that he could be witness to anything that was said. It's really up to you. 

During the consultation, they should be telling you what the reason is for making you redundant and then what redundancy package you could be expecting. They might give you he termination contract which they might explain to you the clauses. This was my experience anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lea (May 28, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Got a teaching interview tomorrow & just have today to prepare. Already unsure its the right job for me so struggling a bit to motivate myself. God I hate interview prep. Especially when its often all for nothing


Good luck! I've had to prepare for a few interviews. I can empathise. I hate interviews too. I hate negative feedback which some companies give when they reject you. Never mind. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Being made redundant and have a two week consulting period before I'm officially handed my notice. I don't know what to expect from this, what's expected of me and whether I should have a colleague with me as it is an option.
> I work for a charity and the funding has gone tits up so cuts had to be made and I was one of those cuts.
> Anyone got any advice?
> 
> Also, if anyone knows of any Office Manager type jobs going then please give me a shout!





This (from CAB) is probably a good place to start - covers

selection for redundancy (i.e. what basis an employer can decide what posts / who to make redundant - employer can't use redundancy to decide "we don't like you, you're redundant") what processes they have to follow, things like offers of redeployment / re-training and so on.

redundancy pay / notice (employers can have contractual arrangements that are more generous than statutory legal minimum redundancy pay etc, but they can't offer less.  not even if they are a charity.  some charities seem to think that because the basic structure of the organisation is voluntary, paid staff shouldn't expect their statutory employment rights, which is balls.)

benefits etc afterwards.  (don't be put off claiming what you're entitled to, but bear in mind the amount of being poked with sticks by the DWP is increasing)

Some employers offer enhanced redundancy payment if you go for voluntary rather than compulsory redundancy, but it's not a legal requirement (other than in terms of contract law if your contract includes it.)

There's also no legal requirement to invite volunteers for redundancy, or to release all who volunteer.  (volunteering for redundancy and not getting it can be pretty damn uncomfortable)

To the best of my knowledge (and may be worth checking, as it was a few years ago I researched it) entitlement to job seekers allowance etc is not affected whether it's compulsory or voluntary redundancy, but some insurance things (e.g. if you've got unemployment protection insurance attached to a mortgage or something like that) do only cover compulsory redundancy.

best of luck

Just a thought - presume your comment about funding means that whatever function it was is being cut?  rather than a contract / funding arrangement for provision of that function being awarded to another organisation?  If it is the latter, you might be entitled to transfer to new provider.  (can waffle more about that if it's relevant)


----------



## BoxRoom (May 28, 2015)

Lea said:


> I had a colleague with me during my consultation just so that he could be witness to anything that was said. It's really up to you.
> 
> During the consultation, they should be telling you what the reason is for making you redundant and then what redundancy package you could be expecting. They might give you he termination contract which they might explain to you the clauses. This was my experience anyway.
> 
> Good luck!



Many thanks, that's much appreciated!


----------



## BoxRoom (May 28, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This (from CAB) is probably a good place to start - covers
> 
> selection for redundancy (i.e. what basis an employer can decide what posts / who to make redundant - employer can't use redundancy to decide "we don't like you, you're redundant") what processes they have to follow, things like offers of redeployment / re-training and so on.
> 
> ...



Very grateful for your response, many thanks!
I've got a bit more to think and act upon.

Cheers!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 29, 2015)

Lea said:


> Good luck! I've had to prepare for a few interviews. I can empathise. I hate interviews too. I hate negative feedback which some companies give when they reject you. Never mind. Onwards and upwards!



Interview on my part went fine I think. However, the actual job was a joke. 22k for a full time teaching post - teaching a minimum of 130 GCSE students - D grade re-takers doing apprenticeship courses -none of whom want to be there. I would be marking 520 Controlled Assessments over the course of the year - in my own time, unpaid!!!
The woman interviewing me was quite shifty about info in the job description which implied the post would be slightly different to this! She also seemed a bit embarrassed about the salary and said that once staff start there, they'll always be other opportunities with higher salaries. Departmental manager - 28K!
Then she repeated a number of times that the job definitely wasn't 'for the faint hearted' - but days go quickly and staff are supportive. Plus, it's all 'very exciting'. (?) It was a very odd interview.


----------



## Lea (Jun 2, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Interview on my part went fine I think. However, the actual job was a joke. 22k for a full time teaching post - teaching a minimum of 130 GCSE students - D grade re-takers doing apprenticeship courses -none of whom want to be there. I would be marking 520 Controlled Assessments over the course of the year - in my own time, unpaid!!!
> The woman interviewing me was quite shifty about info in the job description which implied the post would be slightly different to this! She also seemed a bit embarrassed about the salary and said that once staff start there, they'll always be other opportunities with higher salaries. Departmental manager - 28K!
> Then she repeated a number of times that the job definitely wasn't 'for the faint hearted' - but days go quickly and staff are supportive. Plus, it's all 'very exciting'. (?) It was a very odd interview.



Were you offered the role? 

Went to an interview today for a job which sounded really exciting. I was really surprised to get an interview in the first place as I don't have experience in that sector. My skills are transferable but they specified that they wanted solid experience in that area. 

I really enjoyed the interview (for a change) and felt really at ease as the people were friendly. However, I'd be even more surprised if they invited me back for a second interview as I'm sure there must be plenty of people working in the industry and it's a very competitive one too despite it being lower paid. At least I came out of the interview feeling good.


----------



## Lea (Jun 4, 2015)

Didn't get invited back for a second interview. Shame as it would have been a really exciting role. PA to the the Director of National Theatre at the South Bank. How cool would that have been? Never mind, onwards and upwards. I have a couple of leads at the moment and see where they will go.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2015)

Had my interview 7 days ago & have heard NOTHING. I don't really want the job but I'm annoyed by how rude this is, just not bothering to let me know one way or the other, especially considering the crazy amount of work that went into that interview. Its also left me wondering that maybe the interview went so badly & they thought I was so useless that it goes without saying I was unsuccessful so explicitly telling me this is unnecessary.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just off to see a careers advisor this morning


----------



## xes (Jun 5, 2015)

Not been here for donkies. Am working again, infact, I have 2 jobs! 1 part time, the part time one might be looking for more people with clean driving licences who are over 25, it is very part time though, mainly weekends, but if you like weddings, and driving proper old school sexy as fuck cars, then it's a great job! Contact Lord Cars for details. They're in Colney Heath. (just north of London on the Herts boarder) Pay varies from 65-85 for around 4 or 5 hours driving/waiting around.

This is what I'll be driving around tomorow...






(Yes, I'm a wedding chauffuer!)

This is how part time it is, you get contcted on the Tuesday or Wednesday with a job, and you tell him if you're available. Thought some of you might be interested. You will have to buy a suit/uniform, but the job center will pay for that, they did mine.

the rest of the fleet can be seen in this video we shot at Hatfield House. (at the start I'm far left of that line)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Had my interview 7 days ago & have heard NOTHING. I don't really want the job but I'm annoyed by how rude this is, just not bothering to let me know one way or the other, especially considering the crazy amount of work that went into that interview. Its also left me wondering that maybe the interview went so badly & they thought I was so useless that it goes without saying I was unsuccessful so explicitly telling me this is unnecessary.



could be that

could be theres some sort of emergency / someone is off sick so they cant make a decision

could be you're second choice and they don't want to say no to you until first choice has said yes and they have had references


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2015)

Contemplating applying for something new - commutable from here in less time than the current job, but is the direction away from london.

sort of advert where they don't say what the money is and won't tell you until (maybe) the interview and of course it's an on line application so you can't ring up and talk to anyone

they are quoting health & social care regulations (which i can't see how they are relevant to the job) for wanting a full employment history back to school - which is about 30 years and a heck of a lot of jobs if you count all the casual / short term stuff in the 80s / early 90s - AND to write something about each job about how the skills / experience will be relevant to this job


----------



## Lea (Jun 22, 2015)

Started a temp job a week and half ago. Really enjoying it. Kept busy which is good. It's an organisation funded by the government. Never worked in public sector before. Not used to the really tight budget restrictions. Been told that I shouldn't put in more than 35 hours per week for my time sheets but that's almost impossible as the role is so busy.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2015)

Last week I had a telephone interview, followed by a face to face interview with two senior people, followed by another interview with the boss, only to find out today I have not made it to the next stage. Gutted.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 6, 2015)

back in the "looking for a new job" game, as we've moved and i want something closer to home. had an interview at a Museum in oxford for a Head of Fundraising role, but didn't get it. was quite a step up, however, and the interview went appallingly  but i've taken a few things from the process:

1) i don't want to work in the arts and culture sector anymore 
2) nerves need to be kept under control
3) likely questions that will come up again and again need to be prepped for better

got another one in the pipeline. should hear if i've made the first interviews or not pretty soon.


----------



## starfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Still to have a reply for any position let alone a face to face interview.


----------



## starfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Started a temp job today. Might only be for a month but there's scope for more. Got a call yesterday at 3pm about it. Would have preferred a Monday start as it takes me a while to get assimilated to new things but it went well today & I was starting to get cabin fever after 3 1/2 months at home.


----------



## xes (Jul 16, 2015)

Lea said:


> Was made redundant with 45 other people in the company at the end of March. Had been with the company for 9 years. Seemed like a good opportunity to do something new at the time. Went on holiday in the month of April (which I had booked last year). Started registering with recruitment agencies in February. Had a couple of interviews in March and four interviews this month.
> 
> Had been lucky in previous positions to apply and get jobs more or less immediately. Maybe it's my age. Maybe I'd been with last company for too long.
> 
> ...


Moan all you like, and you should. It's a fucking horrible position to be in. Took me a year to get back into work, and that was in a job I hated with a passion unrivelled. Took me 6 months to get out of that! My only advice, is some advice that someone gave on this thread a year or so ago. And that is..(to paraphrase)'people doing job interviews hate doing them as much as people hate going to them, in that situation, you are both out of your comfort zone' Remeber that, and it may give you a little more confidence. (it did me, made it seem alot less frightening, and put me back on a more level paying field in my head) Also, read as much as you can about how to handle an interview from all the sites, it's changed so much in the last however many years, that you really do need to know how to go into an interview fully prepared.Little bit of NLP may help too.

Good luck all, and there is still part time driving work the chauffeur place I work at...(very short notice)


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 17, 2015)

so i got a second interview for the other job in oxford, which is great. however my brain is naturally already telling me that if i got the job i wouldn't be able to do it, i wouldn't pass the probation, then i'd lose my home and become homeless and probably die so i may as well just stay in this safe job that's driving me literally insania with boredom because at least the mental inertia and low level depression it stimulates in me is better than death. so that's nice


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 17, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> so i got a second interview for the other job in oxford, which is great. however my brain is naturally already telling me that if i got the job i wouldn't be able to do it, i wouldn't pass the probation, then i'd lose my home and become homeless and probably die so i may as well just stay in this safe job that's driving me literally insania with boredom because at least the mental inertia and low level depression it stimulates in me is better than death. so that's nice



yay and then STOP.

fingers crossed for the interview


----------



## 8115 (Aug 16, 2015)

I still haven't finished my cv but I'm starting to take things more seriously.

A question for anyone who uses agencies.  Do you need a CV to apply to an agency?  And do they like those portable DBS things?


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 16, 2015)

Ad


8115 said:


> I still haven't finished my cv but I'm starting to take things more seriously.
> 
> A question for anyone who uses agencies.  Do you need a CV to apply to an agency?  And do they like those portable DBS things?



As far as im aware most agencies would want you to register with an updated CV


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 16, 2015)

There are lots of jobs for lidl and aldi at the moment, they are opening a lot more stores, same with card factory, the vacancies are only on their personal websites, no CVs necessary just a quick application form and a few general questions! Staff turnover is very high in these stores though, so may be bad companies to work for, I know one of them isn't the greatest through personal experience! But still a job 
I dunno if this was already mentioned so apologies if so! I didn't have time to read through 63 pages


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 17, 2015)

My boyfriend applied for a job a few weeks ago. The deadline was 6th August. He's heard NOTHING. It's so frustrating. I helped him with his application and we spent hours and hours over it. He would be perfect for the job and I can't see a single reason why he wouldn't even be shortlisted for interview. It was quite a specialised job & I doubt many other applicants would have had the skills and years of experience he has. 
The thing that's most frustrating is that the job was advertised through a magazine website, but the recruiter was the actual employer & the only contact details we've been able to find for this employer is a postal address - no email or phone number 
It really annoys me that these days companies can't even send a short email to say 'thanks for your application, on this occassion you've not been shortlisted'. I mean, really, how long would that take


----------



## 8115 (Aug 17, 2015)

Is just putting the year of jobs a clear attempt to disguise a chequered employment history?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 17, 2015)

"But I've changed. I can be different...."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2015)

8115 said:


> Is just putting the year of jobs a clear attempt to disguise a chequered employment history?



depends how long ago, really.  is it far enough in the past to put something like

dates - temporary jobs including A, B, C?  (that can cover a few that you left pretty quick for whatever reason)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 28, 2015)

So I've started looking for a job and have been applying for jobs which are both local to me and not terribly taxing. Just had a rejection for one which I met the person spec for and was overqualified for. Which is a bit dispiriting.
Can anyone suggest any good sites for CV advice?
Am going to hit my old Uni's career service office up for some advice, I guess.
Have one other application pending for a job that I do actually want. I'm going to be pretty pissed off if I'm not even short listed for that one


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So I've started looking for a job and have been applying for jobs which are both local to me and not terribly taxing. Just had a rejection for one which I met the person spec for and was overqualified for. Which is a bit dispiriting.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any good sites for CV advice?
> Am going to hit my old Uni's career service office up for some advice, I guess.
> Have one other application pending for a job that I do actually want. I'm going to be pretty pissed off if I'm not even short listed for that one



dunno re CV advice - practically everyone will recommend something different.  And if going online, make damn sure you find a UK one...

National Careers Service may be worth a look - a fair amount online, and you may be able to get individual advice from them.

and  at the rejection.  being 'overqualified' is difficult - potential employer will ask themselves (if not ask you) 

a) why is this person not seeking something at their own level?  can't they get anything?  why not?

b) is this person just wanting this job until they find something better / in their own line of work?  won't i have to go to the expense and trouble of recruiting again in a few months?

c) do i want to have someone who might be smarter than me working for me?

is there a risk that your application could (not, i'm sure through your intentions) have come across as saying that you think the job is a bit beneath you?

and are you sure you pitched the examples of what you've done to match the person specification at the sort of level they want?  i struggled with one interview question for a fairly basic admin job a couple of years back where they wanted to know about 'decisions' i'd made in past jobs - since i'd not been senior management i didn't do high level decisions, and in a local authority, many of the 'decisions' are made by elected members even if you write a recommendation.  in hindsight, i'm fairly sure they were looking for something a lot more basic, but think i buggered that one up...

i'm not quite sure what the answer is (i'd be content with something local and maybe part time rather than the bloody awful commute to do something fairly specialised)

there's a line between tailoring a CV / application and dumbing down too much - not sure i'd recommend actually lying about qualifications (if something asks for relevant qualifications, feel free to leave stuff out) - i got into something of an argument about this somewhere on urban a year or two back, but i'm aware there is UK case law of employees being (considered reasonably) sacked for lying on an application in leaving qualifications out.

happy hunting


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 7, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> So I've started looking for a job and have been applying for jobs which are both local to me and not terribly taxing. Just had a rejection for one which I met the person spec for and was overqualified for. Which is a bit dispiriting.
> Can anyone suggest any good sites for CV advice?
> Am going to hit my old Uni's career service office up for some advice, I guess.
> Have one other application pending for a job that I do actually want. I'm going to be pretty pissed off if I'm not even short listed for that one


  Is there a reason you are applying for job that isn't too taxing for you? 
Do you not want to apply for something that you are qulified for? or is it just about whats available?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 7, 2015)

I want a new job again now -  a low grade, low responsibility, no fuss, no stress sort of job.   I'm considering applying to similar job to my present job  - part-time, admin/reception/customer service sort of thing but maybe in the NHS.   It has to be local, doing something with people (older people or ill people maybe) in some sort of worthwhile carehome /healthcare / charity / clinic or similar.  I'm having to update my CV again for the first time in 8 years.

Is there anything I need to know about cvs/applications to NHS jobs?  All advice welcome.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I want a new job again now -  a low grade, low responsibility, no fuss, no stress sort of job.   I'm considering applying to similar job to my present job  - part-time, admin/reception/customer service sort of thing but maybe in the NHS.   It has to be local, doing something with people (older people or ill people maybe) in some sort of worthwhile carehome /healthcare / charity / clinic or similar.  I'm having to update my CV again for the first time in 8 years.
> 
> Is there anything I need to know about cvs/applications to NHS jobs?  All advice welcome.



Firstly, good luck.

Secondly, not sure that anything in the NHS is going to be 'no stress' especially with the current government...

Not particularly expert in how NHS does it, but if it's like local government processes then they will put a 'person specification' out with the job info and expect you to detail in your application how you meet each of the criteria, e.g. "I have experience of doing X, which I did in my role as Y for Z employer" - the level of detail you need to go into varies, but some idea of the scale / volume / range of stuff you did may be relevant, as may specific achievements.

and if you've gained the skills / experience through voluntary work / study / whatever rather than paid employment then don't be afraid to use this as an example.

This usually goes in the 'supporting statement' / 'other information' box on the application form.

Don't expect them to guess exactly what you did from your job title.  You may even need to repeat bits if you've given a summary of what you did in each job in the employment history bit.

This is what they use to shortlist on.  (this is generally why they tend to prefer applications rather than CVs because that way everyone is - in theory at least - answering the same questions.)

Apologies if any of the above is stating the bleeding obvious, but have seen applications from people who assume the 'other information' box is there to list their hobbies and so on.

Don't know what the NHS do about temp admin staff - many councils have either an in house pool of temps or use an external agency - can be a good way of getting the feel of systems and procedures (which is likely to be an advantage as and when regular jobs come up) and being in the right place to hear about jobs that do come up.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 7, 2015)

thanks Puddy_Tat.
I mean no stress in that I only want to answer the phone - not run the organisation. NHS pay a lot more than the care sector for the lowly sort of job I'm seeking. I'll be looking for jobs in care homes/ charities /hospices etc.
I understand what you mean about temping as a way in, but that sounds very stressful as I've heard that temps can be treated horribly.

Does anyone know do NHS applications want your whole career history?

I'm over 50 and spent years doing something in publishing that isn't really relavant to the sort of work I'm doing now and have been doing for last 13 years. I usually sum it up in 3 lines on my CV. But it takes pages and pages if applicatication forms want details of jobs from 30 years ago at publishers now long gone, adding extra pages full of useless memories.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've heard that temps can be treated horribly.



It varies.  Some places I've been treated as a temporary member of staff.  Some places they seem to see temps as a lower life form.  



friendofdorothy said:


> But it takes pages and pages if applicatication forms want details of jobs from 30 years ago at publishers now long gone, adding extra pages full of useless memories.



I gave up on one application a while back as they asked for this - quoting the social care act or some such as justification for asking - which I'm sure was in no way relevant to the job in question.  

Assuming said act actually exists then it may be a requirement for some jobs in the health / care field.  The last time I did one that I cared enough to bother with and they insisted on full employment history, there were a lot of "exact dates and salary details are approximate and to the best of my memory" caveats...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 7, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It varies.  Some places I've been treated as a temporary member of staff.  Some places they seem to see temps as a lower life form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes my current job did that. and addresses -(what is the point of giving the address of a publishing company defunct since 1988? some sort of historic interest perhaps)  And reasons for leaving? 'left to persue a freelance career' rather than the more honest 'left in a fit of pique' but is left to argue - my old bosses are long dead.  Embarrassing to state I was earning about as much in my first job in 1984 as they were offering me in 2007.  Well they did ask.   Anyway at least I can copy this 2 page wonder down ancient memory lane from from that old form. Though I will have to type it all again as I no longer have a digital copy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Though I will have to type it all again as I no longer have a digital copy.





if you're going to be applying for similar sorts of jobs, it would be worth doing the whole thing - including the personal statement / supporting information bit electronically then selective copypasta for other applications. 

Much of mine tended to be recycled as needed (depending on what criteria there were) and just tweaked for the specifics, and my strike rate of getting interviews was fairly high.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if you're going to be applying for similar sorts of jobs, it would be worth doing the whole thing - including the personal statement / supporting information bit electronically then selective copypasta for other applications.
> 
> Much of mine tended to be recycled as needed (depending on what criteria there were) and just tweaked for the specifics, and my strike rate of getting interviews was fairly high.


Even better I got buscador to key it all in again for me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks


Puddy_Tat said:


>



I registered for the NHS jobs site, and have spent the afternoon attempting to fill in the generic application form. ARRRGG this will take me for ever they ask for so much.

Debated which of my 7 O levels, 2 As and irrevalant design degree to include (GCSE or similar is an essential requirement for the post) - so I'm putting them all in or else I look completely uneducated. Had to blow the dust of a very old file and have a laugh at the grades I got in 1977 eg 'O level: Domestic Science syllabus B: Clothing - grade B' - makes me sound like a dinosaur!  But what else could I do?

I'm having a rest before attempting the job history. The form doesn't demand every job ever (theres space for 11 jobs) but it does ask you to explain any gaps. Tempted to do the whole of about 18 years irrelevant design work in publishing as one 'job' (its 4 lines on my CV). What do you think?


----------



## Boppity (Oct 8, 2015)

I've got loads of jobs going for ADR Tanker drivers, sales staff and temporary admin staff if anyone has a CV going. Based all around the UK.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 8, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Have one other application pending for a job that I do actually want. I'm going to be pretty pissed off if I'm not even short listed for that one


Got an interview for this job 
I'm so relieved. Even if I don't get it (though fingers crossed that I do as I really do want it) I would have felt very disheartened if I didn't.
Am a bit nervous, haven't had an interview in many, many years. Will need to do a skills test before a panel interview.
The application was one where I had to fill in a form and stupidly I didn't copy or print my application which would have been useful for prepping but it was mostly C&P'd from my CV so I should be alright preparing for it. Just going to comb through their person spec and formulate examples of how I meet them in advance. Got a week to get my shit together and am desperately trying not to make it more of an ordeal for myself by wanting it too much!

Still, getting an interview is a relief. I had given up after not hearing from them for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Boppity (Oct 8, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Got an interview for this job
> I'm so relieved. Even if I don't get it (though fingers crossed that I do as I really do want it) I would have felt very disheartened if I didn't.
> Am a bit nervous, haven't had an interview in many, many years. Will need to do a skills test before a panel interview.
> The application was one where I had to fill in a form and stupidly I didn't copy or print my application which would have been useful for prepping but it was mostly C&P'd from my CV so I should be alright preparing for it. Just going to comb through their person spec and formulate examples of how I meet them in advance. Got a week to get my shit together and am desperately trying not to make it more of an ordeal for myself by wanting it too much!
> ...



Interviews are good learning experiences, I'd look up some competency based interview questions on google and prep answers for them, it's likely that at least a couple of them will crop up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Tempted to do the whole of about 18 years irrelevant design work in publishing as one 'job' (its 4 lines on my CV). What do you think?



that sounds fairly reasonable - i've got a year on my CV which summarises a few temporary jobs, and another paragraph with a few bits about my earliest years in employment (mostly fairly short term stuff)



ShiftyBagLady said:


> haven't had an interview in many, many years



Hope it goes well

In addition to this - 



Boppity said:


> competency based interview questions



- look up the STAR concept (Situation, Task, Actions, Result) - an increasing number of interviews, where you used to get asked "what would you do if..." now tend to ask "give an example of a time you did ..."

where ... might be a specific technical task, it might be something fairly fuzzy like "an example of a time you delivered excellence in customer service" (or some such cobblers - i've no idea what sort of job you're going for)

and in some cases they will add the further question "what did you learn from this?" or "how would you do it differently / better another time?"  

If you've still got the job advert / person spec, re-read it, as it's likely that if this says they want someone with experience of doing X, there's likely to be a competence based question about it.

while the 'situation' bit will be about the big picture, make sure you focus on your (individual) task and actions, more than the company / team's 

At best, a competency based interview means talking to someone who understands the job about stuff you've done at work in the past (and at the risk of repeating what i said a few posts ago, if one of the competences is best illustrated by voluntary work, studying - e.g. being self motivated, researching, working to deadlines - or other responsibilities, then you're free to use that)

At worst, you get some HR drone who knows bugger all about the job asking robotic questions, and if you don't come out with all the buzzwords they have got written down, then forget it.

Also, if they ask for 'an example' then one good example (i.e. think about it before you go for interview) will be better than having to think one up on the spot, or trying to use lots of examples (in other words, someone who can BS their way through one example that may or may not be entirely true will score better than someone with a wide range of experience...)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 13, 2015)

In preparation for this interview I've been looking at the documents I need to bring with me. I don't have any references on paper, I gave them permission to contact two people for references but don't actually have any from them yet that I can offer. Is this ok or should I try I contact these people and ask them to email me something to bring along. *jitters*


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> In preparation for this interview I've been looking at the documents I need to bring with me. I don't have any references on paper, I gave them permission to contact two people for references but don't actually have any from them yet that I can offer. Is this ok or should I try I contact these people and ask them to email me something to bring along. *jitters*



you shouldn't need to provide anything more than contact details for them. i've never given references until after i've been offered the job and they always contact them direct anyway, it isn't up to you to take them in.


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Oct 13, 2015)

I decided this week that I would look for a job in London. I'm a HR generalist and don't think I have the experience to look for anything that isn't sideways. Very good degree, but haven't been doing it long and lucky to have the job I have. Having said that, my CV looks shithot for my age and I think I can probably apply with knowledge and blessing of my boss so I should be OK.


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Oct 13, 2015)

Sapphireblue said:


> you shouldn't need to provide anything more than contact details for them. i've never given references until after i've been offered the job and they always contact them direct anyway, it isn't up to you to take them in.



Generally you ask for references and ask if you can contact them prior to interview but depends on the role.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> In preparation for this interview I've been looking at the documents I need to bring with me. I don't have any references on paper, I gave them permission to contact two people for references but don't actually have any from them yet that I can offer. Is this ok or should I try I contact these people and ask them to email me something to bring along. *jitters*



I agree with Sapphireblue - don't think I've ever taken copies of references with me to an interview.  I think being given "a character" on paper from a previous employer or whoever  is somewhat passe.  Only time I've heard of it (and less likely to happen in the age of e-mail) is if someone was moving abroad.

Not to mention the fact that the suspicious buggers might think you've concocted them yourself 

Most potential employers will be understanding if you say you don't want them to contact your current employer just quite yet (some hiring employers prefer to take up references before interview, but think most will only bother after interview if they are seriously thinking of taking you on.)  

Hope all goes well.


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Oct 13, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I agree with Sapphireblue - don't think I've ever taken copies of references with me to an interview.  I think being given "a character" on paper from a previous employer or whoever  is somewhat passe.  Only time I've heard of it (and less likely to happen in the age of e-mail) is if someone was moving abroad.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the suspicious buggers might think you've concocted them yourself
> 
> ...



This is correct in my experience.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady 

just a thought - you say you've not had an interview for some time, so apologies if i'm stating the obvious but this has just occurred to me...

at some point between my getting previous long term job (2002-ish) and starting job hunting again (2012-ish) it became standard for employers to want to see proof of identity / eligibility to work in the UK (I assume this is something to do with employers having responsibilities under immigration law)

UK (or I presume EU) passport is usually adequate (if you're not a EU citizen then I guess it gets more complicated but not sure how.)  In absence of such (my last passport lapsed a while back) then long form birth certificate and something like a letter from the income tax usually suffices.  UK driving licence alone doesn't generally do it, as place you say you were born doesn't prove your nationality. 

I have been asked to bring this sort of thing at interview (in some cases with the message that if you don't bring them then you can sod off), some employers are more laid back and it's part of the stuff they want when you start work for them.

If they have asked, check carefully what they say they will accept (it does seem to vary) and if they have asked but been vague, then may be worth a phone call to check what they want to see. 

If they haven't asked then they shouldn't hold it against you if you don't take something with you...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've had similar puddytat, I only have the small birth certificate and my passport has ran out. passport is still fine if it ran out within the past two years.
Just applied for a menial job in hmp and they check every part of your c.v. So my once work of fiction c.v with little gaps in employment, it now has more holes than a Swiss cheese. I'm not holding my hopes up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just applied for a menial job in hmp and they check every part of your c.v. So my once work of fiction c.v with little gaps in employment, it now has more holes than a Swiss cheese. I'm not holding my hopes up.



where they insist on checking everything, it's as much about making sure you've not been doing anything disreputable / in the clink 

i've done some where they asked for dates and what dole office you were signing on at if you were unemployed.  it gets more complicated if you were doing temp / casual work though, especially if the companies have disappeared or you can't remember who the heck they were - and if it's civil service then they may be able to cross check against your income tax records.

not sure that having had spells on the dole will be held against you - but telling lies might if you get found out...

and if by hmp you mean something civil service, their application process is pretty much (officially at least) competency based, so as long as you can come up with some good BS for whichever competencies they are selecting on, you should be ok - at interview it's "give an example of a time you did X" so one good example, even if it's from a short term job, may well be better than a crappy example from a job you did for years.  (and read the competencies they say they want before the interview, as that is the sort of thing they will base the questions on)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers puddytat, that's why I altered my c.v. back to truthfulness. Probably won't get shortlisted for an interview, but in the vain hope I do at least I won't be twitching waiting to get caught out. I can't even tell a little white lie to save someones feelings so I would crumble.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 14, 2015)

It will be too much effort for them to check your entire work history, especially if you have been working for 20 years or so in a shed load of jobs.  I suspect they will do spot check on the easy ones though.


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Oct 14, 2015)

I've dug out some vacancies this evening. It seems they're not as plentiful as I anticipated, and moving sideways to London I was expecting a decent pay rise. Wrongly.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2015)

Had that interview today and it went reasonably well, I definitely have all the skills they're looking for and I didn't do badly but they did ask a couple of WTF questions, asking what would you do if *insert task here*. The thing was I'm sure there would already be departmental procedures and guidelines about those things so I answered in what I thought might be a reasonable response but really I was thinking 'I'd assume this would be covered in the induction'.
So yeah. I'm 50/50 on whether I think I'll get it or not, tbh. Which is annoying as I'd really quite like the job. I didn't ask how long it would take them to get back to me  so I'm now just waiting.
Suppose I ought to be applying elsewhere while I wait.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> asking what would you do if *insert task here*. The thing was I'm sure there would already be departmental procedures and guidelines about those things so I answered in what I thought might be a reasonable response but really I was thinking 'I'd assume this would be covered in the induction'.


 


that kinda pisses me off when that happens.

i suppose it's a way of giving some priority to internal candidates who already know their procedures and such.

but it's kinda annoying. 

i got a similar question at one interview a while back - said something like "I'd try and handle it in line with procedures and instructions.  One place I've worked A would be the right answer, another place I've worked, B would."

and i didn't get the job...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah, I walked out thinking 'trick question, not fair' and I did suspect there would be other candidates (particularly internal ones) who might have answered that better. It's an NHS job so I'm sure that there are internal candidates and the whole interview was very very _quick... _
So those things do raise doubts despite knowing that I could definitely do the job and they'd be blessed to have my presence.


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, I walked out thinking 'trick question, not fair' and I did suspect there would be other candidates (particularly internal ones) who might have answered that better. It's an NHS job so I'm sure that there are internal candidates and the whole interview was very very _quick... _
> So those things do raise doubts despite knowing that I could definitely do the job and they'd be blessed to have my presence.


I had a couple of those questions in a recent interview. They were definitely questions where there was a fixed policy in the organisation (professional boundaries and safeguarding). I think in my case they weren't so much looking for the exact right answer, more if I had a general idea of how I'd deal with it. 
I was slightly off with my answer on one question but I said that I would be there to learn and would consult and stick to company policy which seemed to satisfy them.
Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, I walked out thinking 'trick question, not fair' and I did suspect there would be other candidates (particularly internal ones) who might have answered that better. It's an NHS job so I'm sure that there are internal candidates and the whole interview was very very _quick... _
> So those things do raise doubts despite knowing that I could definitely do the job and they'd be blessed to have my presence.


I'm applying for some NHS jobs - ones that say 'nhs experience desirable, but not essential' I'm wondering if they mean it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm applying for some NHS jobs - ones that say 'nhs experience desirable, but not essential' I'm wondering if they mean it.


 
To be honest, I think it generally means what it says.

It's not essential, but if they get two candidates with similar skills etc, but one has used their IT systems and such before, then that candidate is going to be at an advantage.

Local authorities and civil service and so on tend - if they are in a spate of making  redundancies - to advertise jobs internally first, and may give first priority to people who are under notice or at risk of redundancy.  If that doesn't identify a candidate, only then will they advertise externally.  Although there is a chance that someone will become 'at risk' after the advert goes out.

While it's an urban myth that organisations are legally required to advertise all jobs externally and only do so to 'tick boxes', an internal candidate is likely to have an advantage in knowledge of internal systems / IT / procedures and such.

If the process is being handled properly, though, all candidates should be assessed on the same criteria / interview questions.  I have known internal candidates leave far too much unsaid on the basis the interviewer knows them, and score badly as a result.

I think I've said this before, but if all else fails, the other way in is through temping / agency - while that can be crappy, you can at least stand a chance of getting the hang of their systems etc.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> To be honest, I think it generally means what it says.
> 
> It's not essential, but if they get two candidates with similar skills etc, but one has used their IT systems and such before, then that candidate is going to be at an advantage.
> 
> ...


thanks



> I think I've said this before, but if all else fails, the other way in is through temping / agency - while that can be crappy, you can at least stand a chance of getting the hang of their systems etc.


  I don't want to work in the nhs _that _much.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I don't want to work in the nhs _that _much.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm applying for some NHS jobs - ones that say 'nhs experience desirable, but not essential' I'm wondering if they mean it.


I have previous experience of working in the NHS but am not familiar with all their softwares... I'm not entirely sure if they mean it myself *shrug*


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't get the job, they gav it to a candidate with more experience in a healthcare setting (I have two years experience of the setting though it's not recent experience). They did ring me to reject me personally but I missed the call so they emailed me. They said the panel were very impressed with me and that they would like to keep my details and get would contact me if roles they felt I would be suited to arise in future.
So that was nice and not a complete dead end. I'm not sure if this is a standard thing thysay to people but I did follow it up and we'll see if anything come of it.

Thus far I've been able to only apply for local jobs that I actually would want to do but having consulted my bank balance I think I may have to start being a little less selective about it


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm applying for some NHS jobs - ones that say 'nhs experience desirable, but not essential' I'm wondering if they mean it.


 It appears they do. I've just been offered a interview! Boosted my confidence no end, which to be honest was part of my motive in job hunting, just to see if I'm still employable in general.

Part of the interveiw is to be a half hour MS Excel test. I'm good with excel but often rubbish with tests. 

Anyone done a test like this? I 'd like to know what to expect. I was never taught excel - used to use claris works to do my accounts for donkeys years then picked up excel because it similar. Use it all the time for cash flows, accounts and lists of info.  I know some advanced stuff - but I probably don't know some really simple basic things.  Any advice?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> It appears they do. I've just been offered a interview!


 


hope it goes well



friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone done a test like this? I 'd like to know what to expect.


 
depends what level they say they are looking for.

if it's fairly basic, then will include some calculations - adding / percentages / maximum and minimum / making graphs or pie charts / sorting and the like.

if they are looking for intermediate, then could include stuff like pivot tables  and sparklines 

do you know what version of excel they use?  there are some differences in how to do stuff from one version to the next.  have you used the version with the 'ribbon' thingy?

there's some excel training documents that reading university have put in the public domain here


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you! I assume its probably fairly basic as they don't say a level. No idea how to do graphs or min and max, never mind pivot tables.	What do you mean by ribbon thing?  should I worry? 

Thanks for the link - I'm going away to do some homework now . . .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thank you! I assume its probably fairly basic as they don't say a level. No idea how to do graphs or min and max, never mind pivot tables.	What do you mean by ribbon thing?  should I worry?
> 
> Thanks for the link - I'm going away to do some homework now . . .


 
ribbon - introduced with Office 2007 (thought it was more recent) - more here.  I ballsed up one test for a job - a while back now - because I'd never seen this before.

graphs and such used to happen if you press f11 - it's on the 'Insert' tab now.

As are sparklines - one job test (about 2 years ago) included asking me to do one, and I had bugger all idea what one was or how to do it (I'm still not sure)

do you have excel at home, or access to a computer with a reasonably current version on, so you can have a play with it?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 24, 2015)

I have only had one test at an interview, it had an excel component which luckily was not too hard. What I didn't like was that I was not warned about the test, they just set me to it for an hour when I arrived expecting an interview.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ribbon - introduced with Office 2007 (thought it was more recent) - more here.  I ballsed up one test for a job - a while back now - because I'd never seen this before.
> 
> graphs and such used to happen if you press f11 - it's on the 'Insert' tab now.
> 
> ...


I thought the ribbon was just called a menu bar, so I've learned something. I used various versions incl 2007. I use it at home and work. I've been busy doing online excel tests - seems my knowledge is fairly patchy - I'm getting some basic level things wrong and some advance level right. I've just learned how to do graphs using the uni link you posted. Thanks. Will spend the next few days looking at all the menus and buttons I normally never need to use. 



weltweit said:


> I have only had one test at an interview, it had an excel component which luckily was not too hard. What I didn't like was that I was not warned about the test, they just set me to it for an hour when I arrived expecting an interview.


It's a bit mean, I hate those sort of surprises. how did you do? did you get that job?  Well at least i'm warned: 


> The test(s) are as follows: A short excel test and a short handwritten test.



Not much I can do about my handwriting at my age, but its slightly more legible than the average doctor. Wonder what they might ask.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> .. It's a bit mean, I hate those sort of surprises. how did you do? did you get that job?


I did the test ok, completed pretty much everything, but no, I didn't get the job. But I think it was more to do with personalities, one of the recruiting managers definitely took against me and if I am honest I took against him also.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I didn't get the job, they gav it to a candidate with more experience in a healthcare setting (I have two years experience of the setting though it's not recent experience). They did ring me to reject me personally but I missed the call so they emailed me. They said the panel were very impressed with me and that they would like to keep my details and get would contact me if roles they felt I would be suited to arise in future.
> So that was nice and not a complete dead end. I'm not sure if this is a standard thing thysay to people but I did follow it up and we'll see if anything come of it.
> 
> Thus far I've been able to only apply for local jobs that I actually would want to do but having consulted my bank balance I think I may have to start being a little less selective about it


That sounds encouraging - so many places are not so polite. Good luck x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I did the test ok, completed pretty much everything, but no, I didn't get the job. But I think it was more to do with personalities, one of the recruiting managers definitely took against me and if I am honest I took against him also.


if you can take against someone in just an hour thats quite bad, probably not pleasant people to work for.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> if you can take against someone in just an hour thats quite bad, probably not pleasant people to work for.


It was probably as much to do with me as them, I checked everyone out before I went and had decided this individual had been over-promoted, unfortunately they would have been my boss.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wonder what they might ask.


 
is it NHS?

can't speak with experience, but most larger organisations now go in for 'competency based interviewing' (see post 1883) - look at the experience they say they want, and think of a good example from your past (can be employment, voluntary work and so on) that goes with each one



friendofdorothy said:


> if you can take against someone in just an hour thats quite bad


 
dunno.  sometimes taking an instant dislike to someone saves a heck of a lot of time...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 27, 2015)

I've got an interview tomorrow! very excited!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got an interview tomorrow! very excited!


Is this today? Good luck!


----------



## cesare (Oct 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got an interview tomorrow! very excited!


Good luck


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is this today? Good luck!





cesare said:


> Good luck


 thank you. It's my first interview in over 8 years and I think it went ok. Thanks. Will hear tomorrow.
Not sure if I really want it - I'm having a late fit of conscience about abandoning my clients/co-workers in my present job and wondering if I am brave enough to change now? I'm hoping they won't offer it and I won't have to choose.
Still updating CV and doing a sucessful application to even get an interview has boosted my self confidence.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm having a late fit of conscience about abandoning my clients/co-workers in my present job


 


it's a job.  you're a hired hand.  what they pay you says that...



friendofdorothy said:


> I'm hoping they won't offer it and I won't have to choose.


 
hope you do get the offer and have a choice to make (interviews are easier when it's not that critical that you get the job)



friendofdorothy said:


> doing a sucessful application to even get an interview has boosted my self confidence.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a job.  you're a hired hand.  what they pay you says that...
> 
> 
> 
> hope you do get the offer and have a choice to make (interviews are easier when it's not that critical that you get the job)


Thanks. I feel a bit better now I've had a chat with my fave co- worker who has been on long term leave as she is really ill and who I loved working with and don't want to let down. She said she would love to do my shift if I go - so that makes me feel better about possibly 'abandoning' her. 

And if they don't offer me the job - I'm hoping the fact that I'm preparing to leave might stir my employers into making some changes to make me happier.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2015)

waiting now. I should hear this afternoon...

Edit>
They called and said quality of candidates is very high - a confidence boost for me.
Manager have invited me back to spend an hour with the team, informal, no tasks, next week, asap. Oooo.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 2, 2015)

oh god this is tomorrow! Am feeling confused and muddle-headed in a very hormonal way. Am seriously worried about doing this now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh god this is tomorrow! Am feeling confused and muddle-headed in a very hormonal way. Am seriously worried about doing this now.


 
sounds pretty good really.  no obligation either way and you may decide its not for you

most jobs you don't get a chance to see what a bunch of cockwombles your new colleagues are until it's too late...

have fun


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh god this is tomorrow! Am feeling confused and muddle-headed in a very hormonal way. Am seriously worried about doing this now.


Being invited in for a "does she fit with the team" meeting is very positive indeed. The more you can relax and just be your lovely bubbly self, the better. Good luck  x


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh god this is tomorrow! Am feeling confused and muddle-headed in a very hormonal way. Am seriously worried about doing this now.


Good luck! Hope it goes well 
I'm signing up with another recruitment agency today


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh god this is tomorrow! Am feeling confused and muddle-headed in a very hormonal way. Am seriously worried about doing this now.


As cesare says, you've already passed the difficult bit, today will be a much easier task in a more informal setting.  

Say to yourself 'I am a ray of sunshine in this office today' and be that ray.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone - I was much buoyed up by your encouragement.  It was ok - no cockwombles, they were all very nice. 

It was good to see what it was really like behind the scenes. Not sure the job is for me though - far more screen time involved than I had realised, like 99% of time. Should hear tomorrow anyway.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 3, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Good luck! Hope it goes well
> I'm signing up with another recruitment agency today


Ta! good luck with the new agency.


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Nov 3, 2015)

I registered with an agency as interested in working in London. They send me all sorts of nonsense and now I'm not even sure I want to move. Also, if you're interested, getting an interview that is at a decent time and getting out of work is very tricky.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thank you everyone - I was much buoyed up by your encouragement.  It was ok - no cockwombles, they were all very nice.
> 
> It was good to see what it was really like behind the scenes. Not sure the job is for me though - far more screen time involved than I had realised, like 99% of time. Should hear tomorrow anyway.


Didn't get offered the job - but she was really nice about my interview etc and asked for permission to pass on my details to some other places who she knows are looking for staff locally. 

I feel really pleased about it all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Didn't get offered the job - but she was really nice about my interview etc and asked for permission to pass on my details to some other places who she knows are looking for staff locally.
> 
> I feel really pleased about it all.


 
sounds reasonably good - especially if this was your first interview for quite a while (which i think you said it was)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2015)

Yippee! I've got an other interview!  for work as receptionist at a clap clinic. Pay is LLW and upwards. This could be ideal!

This would make such a pleasant change to working for a load of catholics, and crap pay.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 26, 2015)

oh shit! after I left the interview I thought of several important bits I'd left out of my answers. One question flummoxed me - something like 'what are the advantges and disadvantages of working in a team? I could list plenty of pros but couldn't think of any cons, except that I don't like working completely on my own. 

Found out I was one of 13 interviewees - so I don't hold up much hope.


----------



## mufasasmolasses (Nov 29, 2015)

I used to work for a load of Catholics, and I can say that the worst things in the world are done in the name of the Christian feeling.

A clap clinic sounds like much more fun.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

mufasasmolasses said:


> I used to work for a load of Catholics, and I can say that the worst things in the world are done in the name of the Christian feeling.
> 
> A clap clinic sounds like much more fun.


unfortunately I didn't get the job. 
I realised as soon as soon as the interview was all over all the things I didn't say that I could have said. Very positive feedback though - I got top marks for 4 of the 6 questions.  I thought I had done much worse.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> unfortunately I didn't get the job.


 




friendofdorothy said:


> Very positive feedback though


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

mufasasmolasses said:


> I used to work for a load of Catholics, and I can say that the worst things in the world are done in the name of the Christian feeling.
> 
> A clap clinic sounds like much more fun.


the nuns do like to have fun at christmas though. Any day now my workplace will be converted into a twinkly santa's grotto with musical cribs, musical santas, trees, fairy lights and illuminated angels everywhere you look.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Any day now my workplace will be converted into a twinkly santa's grotto with musical cribs, musical santas, trees, fairy lights and illuminated angels everywhere you look.


 
I think that might be sufficient for a 'constructive dismissal' claim


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think that might be sufficient for a 'constructive dismissal' claim


I feel fairly meh and humbug about it now. But I know from previous years it is *infectious *- by christmas eve I'll be dressing up as a xmas fairy and singing carols ....


----------



## mufasasmolasses (Nov 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> the nuns do like to have fun at christmas though. Any day now my workplace will be converted into a twinkly santa's grotto with musical cribs, musical santas, trees, fairy lights and illuminated angels everywhere you look.



Ok, fair enough, there are perks  A part of my job was to set up the whatever it's called, the sort of tiny display with figurines of all the animals and baby Jesus in the crib. That was awesome.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> where they insist on checking everything, it's as much about making sure you've not been doing anything disreputable / in the clink
> 
> i've done some where they asked for dates and what dole office you were signing on at if you were unemployed.  it gets more complicated if you were doing temp / casual work though, especially if the companies have disappeared or you can't remember who the heck they were - and if it's civil service then they may be able to cross check against your income tax records.
> 
> ...


Puddy_Tat 
Just got notification of job at hmp. Also in the same week a job in nhs (bank) things maybe looking up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Puddy_Tat
> Just got notification of job at hmp. Also in the same week a job in nhs (bank) things maybe looking up.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Puddy_Tat
> Just got notification of job at hmp. Also in the same week a job in nhs (bank) things maybe looking up.


good luck!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Puddy_Tat and friendofdorothy. Just been to my local gp surgery to ask if they can verify my vaccinations for bcg and hep B as I need them for pre screening form for NHS and was informed that I would have to pay! All they have to do is print the bloody thing off. Ringing back tomorrow to speak to surgery manager and hope she has a heart,  cos right now I haven't got a penny to.........


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Thanks Puddy_Tat and friendofdorothy. Just been to my local gp surgery to ask if they can verify my vaccinations for bcg and hep B as I need them for pre screening form for NHS and was informed that I would have to pay! All they have to do is print the bloody thing off. Ringing back tomorrow to speak to surgery manager and hope she has a heart,  cos right now I haven't got a penny to.........


is it expensive - will they allow you to delay paying them? - or can you borrow it from someone you know? or bank?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2015)

They didn't tell me how much, she was a bit snotty so I said i will call tomorrow. I have a couple of friends who would help me out but they have played a blinder since last christmas (long story involving my father who became ill in north wales) whom I've borrowed off to fund the 9 hour round trip. I know they would help but I feel shite asking them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> They didn't tell me how much, she was a bit snotty so I said i will call tomorrow. I have a couple of friends who would help me out but they have played a blinder since last christmas (long story involving my father who became ill in north wales) whom I've borrowed off to fund the 9 hour round trip. I know they would help but I feel shite asking them.


gp surgeries often have prices for that sort of stuff online, doubt they will do it free. Try charming the receptionist, explain your difficulties, plead, be polite and quiet - but whatever you do don't get snotty /or angry back,  stress the getting the job part, appeal to her better nature. She may not have that much lea way and you may the 1000th person needing something from her. If she can't /wont help - ask sweetly if her line manger might be able to help give you some credit. 
Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> gp surgeries often have prices for that sort of stuff online, doubt they will do it free. Try charming the receptionist, explain your difficulties, plead, be polite and quiet - but whatever you do don't get snotty /or angry back,  stress the getting the job part, appeal to her better nature. She may not have that much lea way and you may the 1000th person needing something from her. If she can't /wont help - ask sweetly if her line manger might be able to help give you some credit.
> Fingers crossed for you. x


Yep, I'm going to go on a charm offensive. Hopefully the manager will Either waive the fee or offer me time to pay. cheers f.o.d. x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2015)

do the job centres still offer any sort of financial help with this sort of thing?

even if it's a loan?

or do they just sanction the fuck out of you if you turn down the job because you can't afford this sort of shit?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 1, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do the job centres still offer any sort of financial help with this sort of thing?
> 
> even if it's a loan?
> 
> or do they just sanction the fuck out of you if you turn down the job because you can't afford this sort of shit?


They offer you fuck all now. I missed out on two jobs previoulsy because I needed to produce my 'Full' birth cert. I only had the small one (the full one is £23.40 quick despatch) I asked a few times and my 'coach' said they couldn't do it. It was only when someone who knew they could approached them and tada they coughed up for it.  
Just called the docs and Admin said it would cost me because,  " doing this sort of thing takes us away from what we are actually supposed to be doing". Not too bad,  if they have evidence of my bcg etc it will be £5
I'd happily give her another fiver if it stopped her being a miserable,  snotty mare.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a Prince's Trust type org for the more mature person. My Google Fu says no but it's a new area to me.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2016)

Ugh. So, I made it to he semifinals of a job application and had to do an IT test but failed by 2% because I have completely forgotten how to use Windows after using macs for so long.
I'm sure I can find an online course to do or maybe I need to reconsider my plan of applying for office jobs and formulate another plan.
Have been thinking of volunteering so I can at least say that I've been doing something rather than nothing. 

Ah well


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ugh. So, I made it to he semifinals of a job application and had to do an IT test but failed by 2% because I have completely forgotten how to use Windows after using macs for so long.
> I'm sure I can find an online course to do or maybe I need to reconsider my plan of applying for office jobs and formulate another plan.
> Have been thinking of volunteering so I can at least say that I've been doing something rather than nothing.
> 
> Ah well


I got a friend to go through the Windows OP with me - I had only ever used macs and had no idea how to do the most basic stuff ( like turning the machine off!) after one session I managed to blag a job. I had to wait for the boss to go out of the room on my first morning so I could phone a friend on the first morning to ask where to find the @ symbol on the keyboard. 

Volunteering should give you some good practice.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmm, well I've just received two emails asking me to do a DBS check and book a pre-emoloyyment interview. So, maybe they're being generous (though the guy did say several times that you'd fail if you didn't get above 70% and I got a woeful 68%   )
We'll see.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Hmm, well I've just received two emails asking me to do a DBS check and book a pre-emoloyyment interview. So, maybe they're being generous (though the guy did say several times that you'd fail if you didn't get above 70% and I got a woeful 68%   )
> We'll see.


maybe everyone else was even more woeful!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> maybe everyone else was even more woeful!


Think it may be a mistake. One of the emails say to print some forms attached to my conditional offer email but I've not received that.
I'll give them a ring on Monday.

But yeah, let's hope we were all appalling!
It was a horrible experience. I was sat right at the spot that the blinds didn't cover and the sun was shining straight in my face the whole time and towards the end I started getting unusual and unexpected period cramps  
Maybe I'm just constitutionally incompatible with work


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Think it may be a mistake. One of the emails say to print some forms attached to my conditional offer email but I've not received that.
> I'll give them a ring on Monday.


Hope its not a mistake.  Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 11, 2016)

It's terrifying to see so many spelling mistakes and grammatical errors on an electronic application form for a educational institution. Makes me reconsider my application or perhaps screenshot the lot and send them via email with red marks all over them!

"Are you registered online with The Discloure and Barring Service?"


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 13, 2016)

A colleague's Twitter feed has just fired up a link to a job advert.  I'm not really looking for a new job - I only got the one I've wanted for years six months ago - but things are a bit shaky here and I'm not 100% confident about my future, and this one is much better paid, will probably offer an easier life and fewer hours than I'm having to do now, and it's in commutable distance of where I live now.  It's a long shot, but perhaps worth a try...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> A colleague's Twitter feed has just fired up a link to a job advert.  I'm not really looking for a new job - I only got the one I've wanted for years six months ago - but things are a bit shaky here and I'm not 100% confident about my future, and this one is much better paid, will probably offer an easier life and fewer hours than I'm having to do now, and it's in commutable distance of where I live now.  It's a long shot, but perhaps worth a try...


 
tbh, not needing a job is usually the best position to apply for a job from.

so long as it won't land you in the shit with your current employer if they find out you have applied, then i'd say keep your options open and give it a go.  even if it gets as far as an offer, you don't have to accept if you don't think it's for you.

although you may need to be ready to answer the question (which will be in the interviewers' minds even if they don't ask outright) why you're looking to leave a job you've been in for such a short time.

and whether having such a short term job on your CV might look bad if you are job hunting again in a few years.

you know your line of work and how people in it think better than I do, of course...

best of luck if you do go for it.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> tbh, not needing a job is usually the best position to apply for a job from.
> 
> so long as it won't land you in the shit with your current employer if they find out you have applied, then i'd say keep your options open and give it a go.  even if it gets as far as an offer, you don't have to accept if you don't think it's for you.
> 
> ...



Decision made: I'm going for it.  I'll have to ask my HoD for a reference, which I'll do quietly tomorrow morning - he and I go back a long way and he'll understand my position.  The chances of my getting the job are vanishingly small, but I've concluded I'd be a fool to let the opportunity slip by.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Decision made: I'm going for it.  I'll have to ask my HoD for a reference, which I'll do quietly tomorrow morning - he and I go back a long way and he'll understand my position.  The chances of my getting the job are vanishingly small, but I've concluded I'd be a fool to let the opportunity slip by.


 
is it the sort of thing where you can ask that references are only sought after further discussion?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 14, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Decision made: I'm going for it.  I'll have to ask my HoD for a reference, which I'll do quietly tomorrow morning - he and I go back a long way and he'll understand my position.  The chances of my getting the job are vanishingly small, but I've concluded I'd be a fool to let the opportunity slip by.


If I was you I wouldn't tell HoD unless you get an interview - they shouldn't check refs before that anyway.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 14, 2016)

I have my first job interview tomorrow after 6 months of being doley scum! Wish me luck!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2016)

good luck Wookey


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2016)

Wookey said:


> I have my first job interview tomorrow after 6 months of being doley scum! Wish me luck!


 
hope it goes well



friendofdorothy said:


> If I was you I wouldn't tell HoD unless you get an interview - they shouldn't check refs before that anyway.


 
most employers don't seek references until they have made a provisional job offer, although some will do once they have shortlisted.   may be worth asking what the deal is (with some application forms, you get a tick box for 'please don't seek references without further discussion' or some such.)

most potential employers will understand that people might not want their current employers to know they are applying for other jobs...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 14, 2016)

Wookey said:


> I have my first job interview tomorrow after 6 months of being doley scum! Wish me luck!


Hope it goes well for you, stay positive and good luck! 

PS doley doesn't equal scum! and don't you forget that.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 14, 2016)

So that place (with the failed it test) did offer to take me on. I'm hoping to find some part time temp stuff so it might take a while to get something suitable but yeah. DBS and references allowing, I did alright.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 15, 2016)

Interview seemed to go OK - they have four more to meet today, and then one on Monday, then I find out! 

Thanks for the good luck wishes folks, keep em rolling till Monday eve please!


----------



## 8115 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok, I'm applying for a job.

I really hate applying for jobs. 

Radio 4 on, long evening ahead. *weeps*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2016)

Just had an interview for a possible promotion away from Service Desk, I'm supposedly a dead cert. Think it went well, breezed through

Fucking bricking it, I find out Weds, some arse in my team applied for it as well, despite taking no interest in the field ever.

Gnngh.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 18, 2016)

Wookey said:


> Interview seemed to go OK - they have four more to meet today, and then one on Monday, then I find out!
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes folks, keep em rolling till Monday eve please!


how did it go? fingers still crossed x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 18, 2016)

chin up 8115 and good luck Artaxerxes.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> how did it go? fingers still crossed x



I got a call just now - it seems the crossed fingers worked! I am now the new Senior Press Officer at the Manchester Museum of Science and Industry! 

I left my last job at the Trafford Centre as it was inconsistent with my personal beliefs,  and that schism was making me very ill indeed.  Six months of being free of that place has made me a different person,  and I feel I've finally got a job I can be proud of,  and which isn't contributing towards the rape if the planet,  and the diminishing of humans,  but rather the evolution of humans,  and an inspiration for future generations of kids who might invent.... Ooh,  time travel or something.   

Thank fuck for the welfare state for looking after me for six months,  thank fuck I'm away from that capitalist cesspool,  and roll on my first day on Feb 8th...which happens to be my birthday week.  

Thanks for the kind wishes too everyone,  if I could now put in an order for world peace,  the death of Donald Trump and a return ticket to Rwanda to see the mountain gorillas I would be much obliged.


----------



## zora (Jan 19, 2016)

Woohoohoohoo, that sounds great on all counts, Wookey. Congratulations! 

And yes, all the best for thr job hunt and fingers crossed, 8115 and Artaxerxes!


----------



## sorearm (Jan 19, 2016)

congrats Wookey !!!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 19, 2016)

sorearm said:


> congrats Wookey !!!



Thanks mate! Hope you're well?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2016)

Oooo bugger me. The universe works in strange ways. I was just applying for a job I actually quite like the sound of. Finished that, back to my inbox and the job I applied for that I was wondering about which is going back to what I was doing 8 years or so ago, have asked me to interview!! I'm stunned frankly as I was more than a little unconventional on the application form


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2016)

Got it! Thank you zora and friendofdorothy


----------



## zora (Jan 20, 2016)

Excellent news, Artaxerxes and Mogden. I'm popping a virtual bottle of fizz (or indeed fizzy pop as an alcohol-free celebratory alternative  ) here for you to toast job and interview offers.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats Wookey I visited there last summer and was very impressed. I watched the loom make cotton and went to 4D cinema. I reccomend it as a place to visit, great big site too.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 24, 2016)

Wookey said:


> Thanks mate! Hope you're well?


yey! it's a fantastic inspirational place to work! I'm good thanks, few hiccups along the way with life but ok generally.  bit battered and bruised as usual


----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2016)

I have that interview this week for the amazed they asked me after that application job. And I received an email today about the freshly advertised one reemphasizing the odd working hours and asking if I have any queries and saying they'll be in touch for interview dates next week once they've received my reply or something else that doesn't sound so quite long winded. 

I'm guessing a few candidates have had a wobble over the early and varying hours. Anyway potentially 2 interviews in 2 weeks. Not bad.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 29, 2016)

Didn't get it.  I was so close I could smell it. The interview went really well.  She's just phoned to say I was pipped by someone who had already worked in the department.  Fucking pointless applying then!  But did encourage me to apply again when they want someone else so I take that to mean I'm in assuming the same doesn't happen again. 

Why say it goes to someone who knows the job already! How can I compete with that?  Best mate Mogden is gutted as she was sure I'd get it and I would have been working at the same place.

Having a pouty strop now. I'm probably gonna end up there eventually but my chips have been pissed on today


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Didn't get it.  I was so close I could smell it. The interview went really well.  She's just phoned to say I was pipped by someone who had already worked in the department.  Fucking pointless applying then!  But did encourage me to apply again when they want someone else so I take that to mean I'm in assuming the same doesn't happen again.
> 
> Why say it goes to someone who knows the job already! How can I compete with that?  Best mate Mogden is gutted as she was sure I'd get it and I would have been working at the same place.
> 
> Having a pouty strop now. I'm probably gonna end up there eventually but my chips have been pissed on today


sorry to hear this - but try and look at it as good practice, and at least if the interveiw went well thay might remember you next time.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry to hear this - but try and look at it as good practice, and at least if the interveiw went well thay might remember you next time.


That seemed to be what they were hinting at in a "we didn't have a lot of choice about an internal candidate over you but we really like you". Best mate Mogden says they're always advertising so it's just patience.

Job interview for next week! It's the freshly advertised one that were supposed to mail me last week for interviews this week but whatever. It's an improvement on the warehouse jobs I was looking at earlier in the middle of nowhere again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2016)

Got up and sent about 10 job applications this morning. Here goes the waiting for them (not) to respond....


----------



## muvva (Feb 9, 2016)

Had my first interview today since getting made redundant and it was so shit. Lots of questions I was unprepared for and all I came out with was mush


----------



## Argonia (Feb 9, 2016)

muvva said:


> Had my first interview today since getting made redundant and it was so shit. Lots of questions I was unprepared for and all I came out with was mush



Hopefully it went better than you thought it did. My experience of these things is that I often can't judge how well an interview has gone from their point of view - pretty much every one I've ever had I have thought went really badly with me talking a load of nonsense and floundering around but that isn't necessarily what they thought about it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2016)

muvva said:


> Had my first interview today since getting made redundant and it was so shit. Lots of questions I was unprepared for and all I came out with was mush


 


try and treat it as practice / something to learn from and hope next one is better.

if you've not done the interview thing for a while, it does come as a bit of a shock.

i've found that more organisations now go for 'competency based' interviewing - rather than "what would you do if X happened?" it's "give me an example of a time you have done Y" - Y in the latter can be anything from a specific technical skill to something bullshit like "provided excellent customer service"

At best, it can be talking to someone who understands the job about stuff you've done in the past.  At worst, it can be a robotic HR drone who knows bugger all about the job and will score you on how many of the buzzwords on their crib-sheet you come out with.

In theory, these should be skills / experiences they have said in the advert / person spec that they want - don't forget that the best example may be from study / voluntary work / caring responsibilities, not just from paid work.

And one well considered example (even if it's part BS) will go down better than struggling to think of one good example among the wide range of experience you've got.

Have fun...


----------



## Mogden (Feb 10, 2016)

I had a refreshingly good and different interview today.  They explained they'd basically seen my competencies via my CV and covering letter, still went through a bit of this though, and that they really wanted to see how I'd fit in. Their culture and work ethic seem genuinely lovely. Interview result next week, possible second interview but they said they'd rather not do these, but my question is this.

I was told if I think of anything else I'm free to email any queries. Now do I take this to mean it would be a good idea to do so to mark myself out a bit. I do truly want to clarify and extend on something I said. Is it too needy?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I had a refreshingly good and different interview today.  They explained they'd basically seen my competencies via my CV and covering letter, still went through a bit of this though, and that they really wanted to see how I'd fit in. Their culture and work ethic seem genuinely lovely. Interview result next week, possible second interview but they said they'd rather not do these, but my question is this.
> 
> I was told if I think of anything else I'm free to email any queries. Now do I take this to mean it would be a good idea to do so to mark myself out a bit. I do truly want to clarify and extend on something I said. Is it too needy?


 
dunno really.

some people advise e-mailing some sort of follow up after an interview, i can't help thinking it can come across as trying too hard. 

if you genuinely think of something to ask, ask away.  but don't send something just for the sake of it.

and asking in detail about pay / conditions and such is usually best done at the offer stage as it may give the wrong impression.

hope there's good news soon.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 12, 2016)

Mogden said:


> ...
> I was told if I think of anything else I'm free to email any queries. Now do I take this to mean it would be a good idea to do so to mark myself out a bit. I do truly want to clarify and extend on something I said. Is it too needy?



I would think thats an invitation to raise a query. I think if they have inacted with you, seen your name more, they may remember you more easily. I'd send a question if I was you. Make it a small question about the business/product/role/recruitment process/something they mentioned in interview maybe  - shows you are keen - make it short and business like and triple check it for mistakes before you send it.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 12, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I would think thats an invitation to raise a query. I think if they have inacted with you, seen your name more, they may remember you more easily. I'd send a question if I was you. Make it a small question about the business/product/role/recruitment process/something they mentioned in interview maybe  - shows you are keen - make it short and business like and triple check it for mistakes before you send it.


That's what I had in mind.  Thought I might send it Monday so I don't get lost in this week's inbox. And I'm going to put a reminder here about what I want to say. 

I wanted to clarify that I was very keen on maintaining a pleasant but clear working relationship with the XXX to the point where I would try as far as possible to recall their names but didn't offer mine up and was mostly referred to as lovely her on the desk who gets stuff done and done fast.

Obviously I'm not putting exactly that but I know I'll have a brain fart on Monday.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 12, 2016)

Mogden said:


> That's what I had in mind.  Thought I might send it Monday so I don't get lost in this week's inbox. And I'm going to put a reminder here about what I want to say.
> 
> I wanted to clarify that I was very keen on maintaining a pleasant but clear working relationship with the XXX to the point where I would try as far as possible to recall their names but didn't offer mine up and was mostly referred to as lovely her on the desk who gets stuff done and done fast.
> 
> Obviously I'm not putting exactly that but I know I'll have a brain fart on Monday.


well you got the week end to think about it - good luck!


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2016)

sort of found an interesting job that i can tick 3/5 of the boxes for. and i'm not too far away on a 4th and i reckon i can make myself sound fairly awesome. it's only a 6 month contract. but it's a crapton better than i'm doing atm. so i'm going to go for it. and maybee use it to head into doing something that actually uses the stuff i spent years studying


----------



## Mogden (Feb 18, 2016)

Had an email about the job I interviewed for.  It doesn't say yes,  doesn't say no.  Seems to say the job has been withdrawal cos they're too busy but I really don't know.  I've sent a polite reply back but I'm a bit grumpy about it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 21, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Had an email about the job I interviewed for.  It doesn't say yes,  doesn't say no.  Seems to say the job has been withdrawal cos they're too busy but I really don't know.  I've sent a polite reply back but I'm a bit grumpy about it.


thats a bummer.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 21, 2016)

Joining this thread, have been through a big round of cuts and redundancies at work and even if I am lucky enough to stay we will have terms and conditions changes and paycuts to follow. It sucks, I don't really want to leave but I need to be able to afford to eat too. Seen a nice looking job in the children's hospital which I think I'll go for. Might as well make use of this social work qualification heh.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats a bummer.


It really is. I had high hopes for it as they seemed to be a delightful company. Back to applying for dreary jobs now and swerving dodgy recruitment agencies.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2016)

Mogden said:


> It really is. I had high hopes for it as they seemed to be a delightful company. Back to applying for dreary jobs now and swerving dodgy recruitment agencies.


shame. Keep you chin up.


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 20, 2016)

Im bumping this thread...god knows i need the inspiration. Been out of work for 3 months and starting to get a little depressed. Not quite sure what i want to do (as long as its not social work which is what i was doing before). But it seems almost impossible for to jump into something completely different. How often do employers consider someone from a completely different field?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2016)

sovereignb said:


> How often do employers consider someone from a completely different field?


 
dunno really.

Most employers have a choice of people who have done whatever it is before, and those people are going to be seen as a safer bet.

If I'm not stating the bleeding obvious, it's going to be about how you pitch whatever experience you have (and don't forget that experience from things like voluntary work, studying, caring responsibilities might also be relevant) to match what an employer says they are looking for.

This may be easier with the sort of job where they give a fairly comprehensive job / person spec

ETA - if you're not aware, national careers service (covers all ages, not same as the 'careers service that used to cater for school leavers) may be worth a look.

Best of luck


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 20, 2016)

Cheers and i know all that...its just a bit offputting when you look at a job spec and you know you could do it, but they specify they want people only with "x" previous experience 

That website is already firmly stored in my favourite list


----------



## story (Mar 21, 2016)

So I'm applying for a job. I sent the application off 24 hours before the deadline. But when I looked over it again the day following the deadline, I realised I'd sent the draft rather than the final copy. So I immediately sent the correct application together with an apology..... Only to discover the following day that due to some weird glitch, my email programme didn't actually send the email. It sent it as I started my computer up for the day.

So do I send another apology, or just let it lie now?

I'm annoyed and embarrassed but this. It looks flakey and incompetent.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2016)

Just leave it I think.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 21, 2016)

sovereignb said:


> Im bumping this thread...god knows i need the inspiration. Been out of work for 3 months and starting to get a little depressed. Not quite sure what i want to do (as long as its not social work which is what i was doing before). But it seems almost impossible for to jump into something completely different. How often do employers consider someone from a completely different field?


  I moved from well paid job in publishing to an lower paid job in a charity but even that wasn't easy. I had a break, thought a lot about what I wanted in my life and did a lot of volunteering in between. 

Every field seems to have its own jargon, practice, norms, expectations etc etc so even if you are applying the exact same same job in a different field (and I wasn't)- they seem want you to present yourself in completely different ways. It is possible. You've got to break down all that you have done in the past, break it all down to transferable knowledge and skills - then convince the employer that your skills are indeed relevant.   Difficult bit is convincing them what positive reasons of why you want to work for them, not just 'I don't want to do x again'. Then have some positive things to say about why you want to leave x as well.

What field or job do you want to do? Perhaps there are people here in those jobs who might have hints.


----------



## Mation (Mar 22, 2016)

story said:


> So I'm applying for a job. I sent the application off 24 hours before the deadline. But when I looked over it again the day following the deadline, I realised I'd sent the draft rather than the final copy. So I immediately sent the correct application together with an apology..... Only to discover the following day that due to some weird glitch, my email programme didn't actually send the email. It sent it as I started my computer up for the day.
> 
> So do I send another apology, or just let it lie now?
> 
> I'm annoyed and embarrassed but this. It looks flakey and incompetent.


How frustrating.

So they got the apology and correct version, but later than you first sent it? I think that's all you can do, really. We've all been in some sort of technological fuck up situation and can have empathy; they'll probably just see it as that.

Hope it works out  x


----------



## story (Mar 23, 2016)

It's been a week and I've not heard anything from them. I'm assuming they've shortlisted their preferred candidates by now, and I've not made the list.

I took a chance and emailed this morning, apologising again, and asking for some feedback / clarification about whether it was the apparent computer incompetence, or not being right for the job in other grounds.

It's all I can do. But I'd dreadfully disappointed in myself.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2016)

Applied for a job that requires Assessment tests before you get to a sit down interview. 

Did the tests last Wednesday. Told we'd know within 10 days. Their candidate charter says within 14 days. 

Had a pint afterwards with another candidate. Chatted exchanged numbers. 
He kindly texted me yesterday (5pm) to say he had an email informing him he hadn't got through. 

I've had no email. 

I pressed refresh umpteen times a minute for an hour yesterday. 

Couldn't sleep much last night. Been staring at my phone since 5:30 this morning despite the logic that HR wouldn't be in work that early. 

Arrrrgh I'm stressing myself out. 
Have I or haven't I gotten through?
Am I on a reserve list whilst they wait for those they have selected to answer back?
What what what? I needs to know. 
Arrrgh!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2016)

Stress over. I got through. 

Now a week to prep for interview.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Stress over. I got through.
> 
> Now a week to prep for interview.


fingers crossed


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> fingers crossed


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## xes (Apr 28, 2016)

Job going at our place in Luton for someone with a b-tec in electrical engineering.

And good luck Gromit!


----------



## heinous seamus (May 3, 2016)

I'm filling in an application just now, and one of the Personal Attributes I have to include in my covering letter is 'Commitment to equality and diversity'. 

Erm, any ideas? I've no idea what to put there. If I just ignore it they might think I'm a massive racist


----------



## 8115 (May 3, 2016)

Just write something about how important equality and diversity is in [field of work]. If you've done anything related put it in even if it's only training or a small part of a project. Say you strive to maintain a high standard of behaviour at all times with respect to equality and diversity issues.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 3, 2016)

Ah! Now that you mention it I did do an on line equality and diversity course once. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Gromit (May 5, 2016)

Second interview and test over. 

I really dont know how well I did on the test. 

I can't help feeling that I didn't quite do enough and have flunked it. 
Rumour is that you need to have covered 16 out of 20 possible salient points.  I'm not sure if I even made 16 points in total let alone the correct 16.


----------



## Argonia (May 5, 2016)

Had an interview today. Could have been a lot more fluent, got all tongue tied and confused on numerous occasions. Then had to do a test which involved three parts - firstly had to do an email and explain it to the two women to test my communication skills, then a test of minute taking had to take minutes from a pre prepared speech which was hard and finally had to type some figures into excel. Could have done a lot better particularly on the minute taking but the way I see it, at least I was in attendance and on time and did my best for the interview, what else can one do?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 6, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Second interview and test over.
> 
> I really dont know how well I did on the test.
> 
> ...





Argonia said:


> Had an interview today. Could have been a lot more fluent, got all tongue tied and confused on numerous occasions. Then had to do a test which involved three parts - firstly had to do an email and explain it to the two women to test my communication skills, then a test of minute taking had to take minutes from a pre prepared speech which was hard and finally had to type some figures into excel. Could have done a lot better particularly on the minute taking but the way I see it, at least I was in attendance and on time and did my best for the interview, what else can one do?



Fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Fingers crossed for you both x


Cheers. 

I so hate interviews. Hindsight is so irritating. 

My last interview answer wasn't great. Sat here today I just thought of a brilliant answer. 24 hours too late.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2016)

Argonia said:


> Had an interview today. Could have been a lot more fluent, got all tongue tied and confused on numerous occasions. Then had to do a test which involved three parts - firstly had to do an email and explain it to the two women to test my communication skills, then a test of minute taking had to take minutes from a pre prepared speech which was hard and finally had to type some figures into excel. Could have done a lot better particularly on the minute taking but the way I see it, at least I was in attendance and on time and did my best for the interview, what else can one do?


I'm never sure if having tests is better or worse than just an interview. 

I'd like to think better. Crap people can bullshit an interview and seem brilliant and get the job. No matter what HR people think of their own BS detectors. 

You can't bullshit a test. 
I got through the first round of tests. 
I'm hoping that means more than not giving perfect answers to a few probes into existing experience. 

They're going to train me to do the job their way so what matter how I once performed for a previous employer who did things differently.


----------



## Argonia (May 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Fingers crossed for you both x



Thanks. I didn't get it but they are at least going to provide me with feedback in due course. I wasn't all that confident of getting it after the interview to be honest. And doing minutes for meetings would have been one hell of a challenge. So on to the next.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2016)

Sooo 8 working days (12 in real days) after my interview I've had an email telling me that they can't tell me anything yet. 

They'll contact me again in the next few weeks. 

So worries that fluffed the test or completely bombed the interview are put to bed. 

I think it's now a case of how many jobs there are going to be and when they are to start. Which is still up in the air thanks to factors beyond HR's control.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

My fave co-worker has left so it's probably only a matter of time before my current job becomes miserable. It's already underpaid, with the possibility of future redundancy as the whole care sector goes broke.
I'm already registered with the NHS site for job alerts, but haven't seen anything I want to apply for since last summer, so job search so far has been a bit half arsed, as I only want a better job, not just any old job. So I've started really looking again, beginning by telling friends and contacts that I want a new job.

It has to be part-time, easy get to travel to, preferably with a charity but I would consider a business if there was something good about it. I was thinking of some general admin or reception role but has to be working with people/ customers / general public - can't bear the thought of being stuck on my own in an empty office or staring at a screen all day. I've enjoyed working with lgbt people, old people, ill adults in the past (not children). Something a bit quirky would be a bonus.

Applied for one job today - reception role but at quite unusual, historic place. Was a bit worrried that the employers job application process wanted to know my age and my next of kin - so thats me outed as old and queer. As well as the usual are you legal to work here tick boxes, they wanted to know 'place of birth', as well as 'nationality' for which an option was _'United Kingdom'_ and 'ethnicity' which included _'British'_ _'Irish' _and '_other white_' as options  (is it even legal to ask as part of the application?)

I registered my CV online with Total Jobs. First time I've done an online profile - any tips of what sort of thing/words to include in my 'key skills' or 'summary'? Any job sites better than others? Don't really want tons of alerts for unsuitable jobs everyday - advice welcome.


----------



## brix_kitty (May 31, 2016)

Wonder if anyone had any thoughts on this: I applied for a (IT) job about a month ago and so far I have had a telephone interview, two face-to-face interviews (both on same day - one with hiring manager & team lead, one with HR & top boss) and spent over half a day with two members of the team I'd be working in. That last one was a week ago and today I had an email saying that they are still considering applications and they'll will make a decision by the end of next week. I know I was the first person they interviewed and at the time they didn't sound like they had anyone else in the process. I also noticed that they have extended the apply-by date on their website for another month (it was originally last week). To me, that sounds like they don't really want to hire me and they are still looking - no doubt they will find whatever it is they are looking for and it'll be a no to me. My partner reckons I'm reading too much into it and they are probably just being thorough/following procedure/some bollocks and I've still got a (good) chance. What do you reckon?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Was a bit worrried that the employers job application process wanted to know my age and my next of kin


 


seems a bit odd to ask for next of kin and such at the application stage



friendofdorothy said:


> (is it even legal to ask as part of the application?)


 
depends.

if they are using any of this sort of info in deciding who to interview / hire, then no.

it has for some time been quite common (more in the public sector) to include an equalities monitoring form with application forms.  If it's done right, this bit is separated from the application (both are stamped with a code number) before it goes anywhere near the hiring manager/s.

The theory being that this gives the HR people a chance to get an idea whether they are getting applications from a representative cross-section of the local community - and to see if there is a noticeable imbalance between proportion of applicants who do or don't get offered jobs.  While any sort of quota is broadly not legal in the UK, if (say) 30% of applicants are from ethnic minority backgrounds, and 1% of people offered jobs are, it might indicate that questions ought to be asked.

It can be taken to the level where as much personal info as possible (e.g. individual's name, gender, age) is on the form that HR hang on to, and hiring manager doesn't see any of that - likewise, applications can ask for (for example) last 3 jobs or 10 years' employment history, and just what qualifications not when they were taken.



brix_kitty said:


> What do you reckon?!


 
I reckon  to be honest.  don't give up on it, but keep looking...


----------



## weltweit (May 31, 2016)

Applied for a good job last week, took days over my letter and CV. Warning the ad said all applicants will be background checked - bring it on I thought. Applied and the very next day received a sugar coated rejection email. I thought I would have at least warranted an interview. Gutted.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2016)

The HR dept have finally contacted me. 

I've been offered a conditional placement. 

Subject to reference checks, medical, criminal checks and such like. 

The only issue is getting a former employer to give a reference. He said he would when I left but I left under a cloud and he was a funny bugger to begin with. 

Trying to speak with him on the phone to sweeten him up but couldn't reach him. He has either screened my call or truly wasn't there. 

I'd pop around in person to see him but I'm in France. 

An added annoyance as I'm going to have to interrupt my holiday to return to the Uk for a medical.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jun 9, 2016)

brix_kitty said:


> Wonder if anyone had any thoughts on this: I applied for a (IT) job about a month ago and so far I have had a telephone interview, two face-to-face interviews (both on same day - one with hiring manager & team lead, one with HR & top boss) and spent over half a day with two members of the team I'd be working in. That last one was a week ago and today I had an email saying that they are still considering applications and they'll will make a decision by the end of next week. I know I was the first person they interviewed and at the time they didn't sound like they had anyone else in the process. I also noticed that they have extended the apply-by date on their website for another month (it was originally last week). To me, that sounds like they don't really want to hire me and they are still looking - no doubt they will find whatever it is they are looking for and it'll be a no to me. My partner reckons I'm reading too much into it and they are probably just being thorough/following procedure/some bollocks and I've still got a (good) chance. What do you reckon?!



if you had a 'time with the team' interview you were definitely being strongly considered at that point.

the two most likely options are
- they have another candidate they preferred and they're waiting to see if they want it
- they don't have anyone else decent at all and someone is obsessed with the idea that they must have someone to compare you with before they can decide.

sounds like the second one seems most likely. i imagine they'll give it til the end of the new apply-by date and if still no luck with other people you'll have got it. fingers crossed no-one applies and overtakes you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2016)

Just applied for two jobs - both at a University - I'm over qualified for one, and could easily do the other, despite not knowing the information management system/database they use.
One is in a library and is a big step down for very little money, the other is in student services.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just applied for two jobs - both at a University - I'm over qualified for one, and could easily do the other, despite not knowing the information management system/database they use.
> One is in a library and is a big step down for very little money, the other is in student services.



Best of luck for you sir


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just applied for two jobs - both at a University - I'm over qualified for one, and could easily do the other, despite not knowing the information management system/database they use.
> One is in a library and is a big step down for very little money, the other is in student services.


fingers crossed for you x


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm jobhunting again and really struggling to find anything I want to apply for. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places - there are so many places jobs are advertised now. I'm really looking for digital /web jobs in the charity sector. Am on:

Guardian jobs
Charityjob.co.uk
Third Sector jobs
Charity People 
Also check Harris Hill 
LinkedIn just emails me crap
Isn't indeed.co.uk supposed to aggregate everything?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 24, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm jobhunting again and really struggling to find anything I want to apply for. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places - there are so many places jobs are advertised now. I'm really looking for digital /web jobs in the charity sector. Am on:
> 
> Guardian jobs
> Charityjob.co.uk
> ...


 indeed is crap ime


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2016)

Contemplating rejoining this thread  Reluctantly as my last experience of job hunting (well documented on here iirc) was soul destroying, but y'know, shit happens.

Wrong time of year right now, so a gentle start. Nothing to even think of applying for today


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 29, 2016)

I half heartedly applied for some jobs today, which I doubt I'll hear anything back from. My CV makes me look over qualified for everything I'm applying for which isn't helping. But I don't know how to change that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I half heartedly applied for some jobs today, which I doubt I'll hear anything back from. My CV makes me look over qualified for everything I'm applying for which isn't helping. But I don't know how to change that.


 
dunno really

outright lying about qualifications is not always a good idea (if an employer wants to be really difficult about it they usually have a clause that having lied on your application is gross misconduct)

there is something to be said for having versions of your CV that sell particular bits of your skills / experience - if need be, tailor it to whatever the job advert / person spec says they are looking for


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 29, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really
> 
> outright lying about qualifications is not always a good idea (if an employer wants to be really difficult about it they usually have a clause that having lied on your application is gross misconduct)
> 
> there is something to be said for having versions of your CV that sell particular bits of your skills / experience - if need be, tailor it to whatever the job advert / person spec says they are looking for



It's my qualifications and all recent employment though. Recent jobs have all been teaching. I just want some temp admin now. I've tried to stress the admin side of the teaching jobs but it still obviously looks like i'm taking a step down. It's hard when all you've got is a CV rather than a person to person discussion where I could actually explain my reasons for wanting a change.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2016)

blargh

dunno really

i didn't get very far when i was trying to get temp admin stuff a few years back either

not quite sure what the answer is.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 29, 2016)

I have years of admin experience from before I started teaching though. I was hoping that would work in my favour. 
It's all very depressing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I have years of admin experience from before I started teaching though. I was hoping that would work in my favour.
> It's all very depressing.


Could you put your work history with the oldest first give and give same prominence to each job ie really abbrievate your more recent teaching jobs and write as much about simple admin jobs. 

Good luck.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm still looking for a better paid part time local job and I've seen so few all year.  Applied for one at my local hospital this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Applied for one at my local hospital this week. Fingers crossed.


 I've got an interview! hoorah! hooray! over london living wage!

Its ages since my last interview which was also a nhs job and I didn't do as well as I should in the interview despite being ideal for the post, I made some fundermental mistakes like assuming they had read my application form and not repeating everything I'd said there, feedback I got said that I should have repeated what I'd written.

This will be my third nhs interview.  Any tips for NHS interviews anyone?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy  I think Scutta was working in a hospital role for a while - might have a few thoughts on it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank boohoo. I think ShiftyBagLady mentioned some nhs stuff too. Any tips anyone?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done FoD. 
Look at the trusts website, Google their staff booklets and rehearse corporate shite. I had to repeat stuff in my CV a little but I also tried to show how that stuff prepared me for the new role.
They will want you to demonstrate awareness of data protection/confidentiality/patient focused care and all that. Which you know already; you'll be grand 
Is it a patient facing role? I know you were looking for one of those


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy

not sure i've done an nhs interview, but do they go in for the 'competency based' interview style?  a lot of larger organisations now do.

broadly this means the interview questions will be more like "tell me about a time you did X" rather than the traditional "what would you do if X happened?" sort of thing

'STAR' (Situation - Task - Actions - Result) is how to answer this sort of question, as is emphasising what you as an individual did.  And the action / result bit is the most important. 

May be worth a bit of research - there's a fair bit on the interwebs.

And if they are feeling really awkward, there will be an additional "what would you do differently / better if you had the same situation again?" bit to the question.

At best, this sort of interview mean talking about work you've done in the past. At worst, it can be some HR individual who knows bugger all about the job asking silly bloody questions like "give me an example of a time you provided excellence in customer service" and if you don't have one polished answer which includes all the buzzwords they are looking for, forget it.

In theory, all the capabilities they ask questions about should be things they have asked for in the job advert and / or the 'person spec' or whatever they call it.  It's worth thinking of a suitable example before you go for the interview rather than - and it's "one example" so it's hard to demonstrate a depth of experience over time...

With local authorities, the application form stage is deciding who to call for interview, then the interview stage is a new 'competition' - in theory, they don't form a preference before the interview then use the interview to confirm (or otherwise) so don't be afraid to repeat stuff that's in the application (although if you have already given examples of doing X and can come up with another example that's equally good, then go for it as it demonstrates depth of experience.)

Hope it goes well


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Well done FoD.
> Look at the trusts website, Google their staff booklets and rehearse corporate shite. I had to repeat stuff in my CV a little but I also tried to show how that stuff prepared me for the new role.
> They will want you to demonstrate awareness of data protection/confidentiality/patient focused care and all that. Which you know already; you'll be grand
> Is it a patient facing role? I know you were looking for one of those


will do. Bizarrely the job spec didn't emphasise patient confidentiality, but I did in my application statement. 
Its for a reception admin role in a clinic. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## chilango (Oct 14, 2016)

chilango said:


> Contemplating rejoining this thread  Reluctantly as my last experience of job hunting (well documented on here iirc) was soul destroying, but y'know, shit happens.
> 
> Wrong time of year right now, so a gentle start. Nothing to even think of applying for today



Well one application = one interview. 

Had applied pretty speculatively for a position above my comfort zone partly as a bit of dry run, partly as one those "there's nothing else around" applications.

"Career" wise it'd be a very good move. But I guess I'll have to see whether they actually want me, and whether I actually want them.

Can't help but feel it's a bit too much of a step up, but we'll see.

Bit of a confidence boost to get invited to interview tbh.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 14, 2016)

I've never applied for so many jobs in my life as I have in the last 2 weeks. I'm not really getting any response from any of them though  It's all very depressing. My life is just job applications.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 14, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I've never applied for so many jobs in my life as I have in the last 2 weeks. I'm not really getting any response from any of them though  It's all very depressing. My life is just job applications.


I worry when I hear this that the person is going for quantity over quality, being too scattergun ie applying for things that are not really quite right, and then not really getting to the bottom of what the organisation are looking for in their application. I think there's also a danger when you're feeling discouraged of going "well I'll just fire my cv over and see" and then your application doesn't really say "I am perfect for this job and here's why".

Feel free to tell me to piss off though.

My main problem is finding stuff I want to apply for. Where do they hide all the good jobs?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 14, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> I worry when I hear this that the person is going for quantity over quality, being too scattergun ie applying for things that are not really quite right, and then not really getting to the bottom of what the organisation are looking for in their application. I think there's also a danger when you're feeling discouraged of going "well I'll just fire my cv over and see" and then your application doesn't really say "I am perfect for this job and here's why".
> 
> Feel free to tell me to piss off though.
> 
> My main problem is finding stuff I want to apply for. Where do they hide all the good jobs?



I get what you're saying, but I'm applying for mostly the same kind of stuff. I just think there's too much competition. And I also know my recent experience probably doesn't quite fit the roles I'm applying for, despite the fact all the skills are totally transferable. I don't know whether I should more blatently be pointing this out - it seems obvious to me...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 14, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I get what you're saying, but I'm applying for mostly the same kind of stuff. I just think there's too much competition. And I also know my recent experience probably doesn't quite fit the roles I'm applying for, despite the fact all the skills are totally transferable. I don't know whether I should more blatently be pointing this out - it seems obvious to me...


Hm... I think there's a bit of an art in hunting out the jobs that hardly anyone else is going to apply for/be a plausible candidate for. The ones that you and only you are perfect for. I've had a couple of those.


----------



## chilango (Oct 17, 2016)

Anybody any experience of "in-tray exercises"? 

From what I can gather, I ought to be okay at these, would seem to suit what I hope are my strengths ,but I've never actually done one....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody any experience of "in-tray exercises"?
> 
> From what I can gather, I ought to be okay at these, would seem to suit what I hope are my strengths ,but I've never actually done one....


On no I've never even heard of them, what does that mean? 

goes away to search....


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody any experience of "in-tray exercises"?
> 
> From what I can gather, I ought to be okay at these, would seem to suit what I hope are my strengths ,but I've never actually done one....


Is that the thing where they tell you a list of things you come in in the morning to find need doing, and get you to prioritise them? I have done, and passed one of those (got the job). It's just common sense really. If one of those is "there's no milk and everyone's desperate for a cuppa", put "going to the shop" somewhere pretty near the bottom. If the roof has blown off, that's fairly high priority, although unless it's pissing with rain, it can probably wait until you've finished dealing with the client who's phoned up in tears... that sort of thing.

And obviously it's not what you would ACTUALLY do but what you think the manager interviewing you would like you to do.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody any experience of "in-tray exercises"?


 








srsly, it's broadly what RubyToogood says.

the snag with them is



RubyToogood said:


> And obviously it's not what you would ACTUALLY do but what you think the manager interviewing you would like you to do.


 
without knowing how they would prioritise stuff based on their policies, priorities and procedures (depends what if any briefing you get) there's an element of guesswork.  i've done one or two, and with one of my previous employers, i'd have done A before B, with another i'd have done B before A. 

another important thing is go through the whole list before you start doing what seems to be the top priority (if it's that sort of thing) - there may be something further down the in-tray that changes the situation.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 17, 2016)

In fact the examples I gave are pretty much ones I've been given in interview.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> In fact the examples I gave are pretty much ones I've been given in interview.


 
if i was interviewing, i would not offer the job to anyone who regarded tea as a low priority


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if i was interviewing, i would not offer the job to anyone who regarded tea as a low priority


If only more employers would think that way, we could all be happier.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got an interview! hoorah! hooray! over london living wage!
> 
> Its ages since my last interview which was also a nhs job and I didn't do as well as I should in the interview despite being ideal for the post, I made some fundermental mistakes like assuming they had read my application form and not repeating everything I'd said there, feedback I got said that I should have repeated what I'd written.
> 
> This will be my third nhs interview.  Any tips for NHS interviews anyone?


Interview went well. But I heard today that I didn't get the job . . .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Interview went well. But I heard today that I didn't get the job . . .


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2016)

chilango said:


> Well one application = one interview.
> 
> Had applied pretty speculatively for a position above my comfort zone partly as a bit of dry run, partly as one those "there's nothing else around" applications.
> 
> ...



Didn't get it.

It was pretty gruelling.

But aside from the disappointment of not being successful in something and realising that my interview technique needs some work I'm not too upset.

It became quite clear, quite quickly, that it wasnt the job for me. Didn't suit my skills or experience. Couldn't visualise myself doing that kind of job in that kind of place. Which is useful to know, as I can now rule future roles like this one out of my job search.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


quite.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2016)

chilango said:


> Didn't get it.
> 
> It was pretty gruelling.
> 
> ...


sorry.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2016)

chilango said:


> Didn't get it.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 20, 2016)

for those not getting jobs.... onwards and upwards. xxx


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry.





Puddy_Tat said:


>



Don't be.

I'm not 

Was useful to rule certain types of role out in future.

Was useful to remind me what I need to work on for future applications (my interview skills).

Was useful to remind me about what I like about the job I actually have, and appreciate that a little more.

I'm lucky in that sense.


----------



## chilango (Oct 21, 2016)

...and for future use, anyone know of any good resources for improving interview techniques?

I spent a lot of time poring over CV etc. books a few years back and applications themselves are now pretty damn strong (according to all the feedback I get) but I feel like I haven't really put any of the same effort into honing my verbal/face to face skills. They're nowhere near as strong.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2016)

I think I'm going to be back on this thread more soon...

Anyone got any ideas on how to move on from leaving a job following a crash in health?  (I'm on the point of leaving before I get turfed out)

I'm going to have to finance a bit of a break (I'm aware you don't get the dole if you quit, but think it's probably better in the long term to quit than wait to get turfed out)

I can't think of anything I can do that I could do on a self employed basis.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 23, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think I'm going to be back on this thread more soon...
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to move on from leaving a job following a crash in health?  (I'm on the point of leaving before I get turfed out)
> 
> ...


if your health isn't good could you have a talk with HR with a veiw to get your employer to let you go due to ill health?  Could you look for part time job before you leave? or reduce your hours in your present job to part time?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> if your health isn't good could you have a talk with HR with a veiw to get your employer to let you go due to ill health?  Could you look for part time job before you leave? or reduce your hours in your present job to part time?


 
Employer does not really hold with part time (I have floated the idea before)

Not sure it's in my interests for them to push rather than me to jump - I might get a few weeks dole out of it before DWP find an excuse to sanction me - I have a feeling that at the moment I'm somewhere in the gap between not ill enough for ESA and not well enough for JSA...

I don't see a lot of point applying for anything just quite yet - if employer finds out I'm looking, then the push will come sooner rather than later, and any application will fall at the health record / reference stage.

Ultimately, this job was a huge mistake.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 23, 2016)

Can anyone help me fill in this job application please?

It's this part of the form which is confusing me a bit







Should I put date, establishment attended then qualification? i.e.

1998-2001 ¦ Mickey Mouse University ¦ BSc Cheese Sniffing

It's doesn't seem very clear what format they want.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Employer does not really hold with part time (I have floated the idea before)
> 
> Not sure it's in my interests for them to push rather than me to jump - I might get a few weeks dole out of it before DWP find an excuse to sanction me - I have a feeling that at the moment I'm somewhere in the gap between not ill enough for ESA and not well enough for JSA...
> 
> ...


That is a shame.  Can you discuss this with your doc/ health specialist / union?   
Not sure I can offer anything useful, but heres a nice kitten in the meantime:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> Can anyone help me fill in this job application please?
> 
> It's this part of the form which is confusing me a bit
> 
> ...


 thats how I would read it too. I think its sufficiently vague to include formal and informal stuff eg:
2000-2016/   xxxx School  / GCSE grade z
or
2016 / voluntary charity/ certificate in helping
or
2016/ training course at work in work stuff/ -	   (where there is no certificate)


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 28, 2016)

friendofdorothy 

Thanks, I did it like that as you agreed. I sent it a couple of hours ago as the deadline was today.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 28, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Not sure it's in my interests for them to push rather than me to jump - I might get a few weeks dole out of it before DWP find an excuse to sanction me - I have a feeling that at the moment I'm somewhere in the gap between not ill enough for ESA and not well enough for JSA...



You can quit a job with 'good reason' and still claim JSA, but it's a bit of a risk as there are no solid guidelines to what 'good reason' is. A decision maker would look at your case and decide. Ill health could be considered a good reason. If you were successful in claiming with 'good reason', you could then get a fit note from your doctor and put yourself on an "Extended Period of Sickness" for up to 13 weeks. Which means you would still receive JSA but not be subject to providing evidence of job seeking or having to sign-on.

If you can get a fit note from your doctor, you can put a claim in for ESA, so you would not be subject to 'good reason' for leaving your job as when claiming JSA. This would put you in the assessment phase. You possibly wouldn't receive any money for a few weeks but when you eventually did, it would be backdated. It's the same amount as JSA, £73.10 per week. This would give you some space, with income, but waiting for a medical assessment, which can take a few months.

During that time, a fit not would need to cover you, but you would not need to show evidence of job seeking or sign-on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2016)

Jackobi

Thanks for that.

Have bought a bit of time - work have agreed I can take a fortnight's holiday starting now (I've not taken much holiday this year - and done a lot of overtime - which is probably all part of the problem) and am pursuing one or two things with the doctor.

So your advice isn't needed quite yet - will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 12, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> Can anyone help me fill in this job application please?



Fuck me, I just got offered the job!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## sorearm (Nov 14, 2016)

woop woop!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh the year's nearly over and there's only been a few jobs I wanted to apply for and only the one interveiw, but no new job. umm.
Must re-think or try harder. 

I am being fussy - as I have a nice easy job, with nice people, in a nice environment and those things are very important to me.  Life is too short to do a job you.  The next min wage increase will overtake what what I'm paid. I always said I'd never work for min wage out of self-respect. And a desire to afford beer. 

Our contracts were changed last year meaning we are now obliged to work bank hols too if they fall on a normal work day. Boss nun has graciously allowed me Boxing day bank holiday this year (but not bank hol tues) but says she won't next year and I'll have to work both, and I really really dont want to. grrrr. I really hope I have a new job before then.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 6, 2016)

Well, I spotted an admin job I like the look of! Its localish, part-time, in an historic place run by the Cof E. Sounds easy. I've spent ages perfecting my application, and plan to hand it in in person so I can have a peek at the place soon.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well, I spotted an admin job I like the look of! Its localish, part-time, in an historic place run by the Cof E. Sounds easy. I've spent ages perfecting my application, and plan to hand it in in person so I can have a peek at the place soon.



Good luck FoD. 

I'm applying for lots of things atm. No bites yet but I've got a few more weeks grace before things start to look grim. Wish me luck


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 6, 2016)

Good luck friendofdorothy. I'm in my third week of a new job and enjoying it immensely.


Good luck Thimble Queen !


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> Good luck friendofdorothy. I'm in my third week of a new job and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> 
> Good luck Thimble Queen !



That's lovely to hear Jackobi long may it continue


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 7, 2016)

Two rejections already today


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Good luck FoD.
> 
> I'm applying for lots of things atm. No bites yet but I've got a few more weeks grace before things start to look grim. Wish me luck


Thanks. Wishing you luck - chin up! x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> Good luck friendofdorothy. I'm in my third week of a new job and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> 
> Good luck Thimble Queen !


great news! well done.  Did they say why you were sucessful?

As I'm in a job I'm only applying for jobs I really want, so not many submitted - I'm obviously saying the right thing in my applications as I've been to 3 interviews, plus one 2nd interview, but no new job yet.  Any tips?


----------



## chilango (Dec 8, 2016)

Well, yet another day of utterly frustrating, and avoidable, job threatening nonsense led to me coming to work with the bright idea of applying for a job today to relieve some angst...

...couldn't find a single vacancy to realistically apply for


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> great news! well done.  Did they say why you were sucessful?



Not really, just that I was up against another strong candidate, put in a good application (3 days solid work) and did very well in my interview.



friendofdorothy said:


> As I'm in a job I'm only applying for jobs I really want, so not many submitted - I'm obviously saying the right thing in my applications as I've been to 3 interviews, plus one 2nd interview, but no new job yet.  Any tips?



I was previously unemployed and had been volunteering in a very similar role for 15 months while claiming JSA. I had also recently started volunteering for the organisation which now employs me, and had just undergone 8 weeks of quite intense training as a volunteer. I had most of the interview answers still fresh in my head from training so the job opening for me was good timing more than anything, as well as having lots of relevant, recent experience. I also decided to just be myself in the interview and try and show my personality rather than be too stiff and serious, although I did remain professional too.

It's probably a lot harder to volunteer while holding a job down as well, but I needed relevant experience as I wanted to make a bit of a career variation from my previous work. I really don't have much interview experience, I think I just got a lucky break as all my recent efforts came to fruition at the same time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> As I'm in a job I'm only applying for jobs I really want, so not many submitted - I'm obviously saying the right thing in my applications as I've been to 3 interviews, plus one 2nd interview, but no new job yet. Any tips?


 
obvious thought is whether there are any particular questions / types of question you've found difficult, and may not have given good answers to - what can you do to improve on them?

interviewers increasingly expect 'enthusisasm' even if it's for a zero hour shit job

are you talking about why you want the job you're going for / why you want to work for that organisation?  (rather than why you want to leave current job)?

are you getting the 'comptency based' questions, e.g. "give an example of a time you did X"?  and if so, do you have a good - relevant and ideally recent - answer ready to go?  (bear in mind some of these competencies could be something drawn from volunteering / caring roles as well as from paid work.

but sometimes it just comes down to any prejudices the interviewer has - often they are not clear enough to quantify.


----------



## chilango (Dec 8, 2016)

I really need to work on my interview skills. It really paid off spending the time on learning how to write applications. The next logical step I guess...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2016)

chilango said:


> Well, yet another day of utterly frustrating, and avoidable, job threatening nonsense led to me coming to work with the bright idea of applying for a job today to relieve some angst...
> 
> ...couldn't find a single vacancy to realistically apply for


that sounds very frustrating. hope its better tomorrow.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2016)

I dropped in my application for a great sounding job today and also had an alert for another job when I got home - from a site that hadn't sent any useful job ads before. So 2 applications today!


----------



## chilango (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> that sounds very frustrating. hope its better tomorrow.



Thanks


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2016)

good luck and best wishes to all the job seekers on this thread.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 15, 2016)

I have an interview tomorrow ❤


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 15, 2016)

Good luck Thimble Queen


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2016)

Yup, good luck with the interview !!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 15, 2016)

ThanK you


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 17, 2016)

...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2016)

That interview on Friday was hard. I'd done so much prep and knew shit loads about the company through web research, a friend did a practice interview with me which showed up where my gaps were and gave me stuff to work on, I know I looked really polished but my performance was far from it... I over talked and lost track and rambled in places. I know I can do the job blind folded but I still mucked it up.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> That interview on Friday was hard. I'd done so much prep and knew shit loads about the company through web research, a friend did a practice interview with me which showed up where my gaps were and gave me stuff to work on, I know I looked really polished but my performance was far from it... I over talked and lost track and rambled in places. I know I can do the job blind folded but I still mucked it up.


Was it really mucked up - did you hear back?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 28, 2016)

Just heard that two more of my colleagues are leaving! arrgh! bugger how come they got new jobs before me? one has only been there 6 months. hummph.

There used to be five of us covering the role 7 days a week from early til late. One left a while back and hasn't been replaced yet. Someone who used to fill in occassionally has been on sick leave for months. One person normally works in a different role, isn't IT literate and was originally only doing it to 'fill in' and now they do the most shifts.

It takes forever to recruit new people and then ages to do the DBS.  I'll soon be the only one who knows how to do the job properly, again.  I'm really not looking forward to next year much.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 28, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Was it really mucked up - did you hear back?



Not heard anything. And they said get back before Christmas. I sent a follow up but nothing. In better news, OH got a job offer to start in January


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> In better news, OH got a job offer to start in January


Yippee! well done to your OH.


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2017)

Couple of optimistic/speculative applications in at the moment. Not expecting anything but need to figure out what level of vacancies I can pitch at...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2017)

Fellow job hunters: how many applications do you aim to fill out each day? I'm getting through two application forms a day atm. I could probably fit a third in but I do tend to feel quite down first thing thinking about another day of job applications. Once I get on with it I tend to feel a bit better but I don't know if I should try and do something else like go for a walk or listen to music rather than fitting another one in, for my state of mind if nothing else. Thoughts thread?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 17, 2017)

Usually it at least takes me a couple of goes /days for me to do a full supporting statement for nhs / charity type of job. The more I want the job the longer I'll take. I've usually been offered an interview but not then got the job.
Yesterday I decided to stop being so picky and consider looking further afield and even horror of horror full time. So managed to register my cv with a another job site yesterday and did 2 job apps - would have done 3 but one disappeared from the site as I was doing them - but they didn't require a full 'supporting statement' only cv + brief message. It didn't feel very satifying. I only realised after the first one that the site doesn't just send on my cv as a word doc but re formats it and it was coming out all wrong so thats one that I've fucked up.

I really can't imagine how people manage to do dozens in a day, must be really difficult.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 17, 2017)

I can do two a day, but luckily for me I am not having to do application forms, just covering letter and CV. Nevertheless I customise each CV and the covering letter takes some time. I suppose I could just about do 3 a day, but I haven't usually found 3 jobs to apply to.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 17, 2017)

Just thinking in general about the process of replying to formal job adverts and just generally contacting employers. 

When I was young, eons ago, I wanted to work as a designer in publishing - book publishers were all about who you knew "Oh yah, daddy lives next door to Mr Hamlyn" sort of thing -  I was a common northerner who knew no-one in London. This was pre-historic times before the internet, so I'd spend days researching companies (hanging about in bookshops / libraries/ looking in phone books) then spend hours in a phone box with a bag of coins calling them all, dozens of them, begging meetings and interviews. Then trudging around - meeting anyone who would see me and showing them my work. At each call or meeting I'd ask if they knew anyone else I could approach. I had very few formal interviews. Took me about 2 or 3 months to get my first job.

I know a lot of organisations don't accept this informal / networking approach, especially for the type of nhs / charity jobs I'm trying to get now.

Does anyone still do this sort of thing?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Usually it at least takes me a couple of goes /days for me to do a full supporting statement for nhs / charity type of job. The more I want the job the longer I'll take. I've usually been offered an interview but not then got the job.
> Yesterday I decided to stop being so picky and consider looking further afield and even horror of horror full time. So managed to register my cv with a another job site yesterday and did 2 job apps - would have done 3 but one disappeared from the site as I was doing them - but they didn't require a full 'supporting statement' only cv + brief message. It didn't feel very satifying. I only realised after the first one that the site doesn't just send on my cv as a word doc but re formats it and it was coming out all wrong so thats one that I've fucked up.
> 
> I really can't imagine how people manage to do dozens in a day, must be really difficult.



When I was applying in London, I'd spend a bit longer on them and only apply for things I really wanted... Because I've written a few now and many of the competencies they are asking for are similar, a lot of it is copy and pasting from other applications. If I was writing from scratch, i think id struggle to do two a day.... When OH was looking he was sending out 8 short cover letters and emails a day! Maybe that's why he's got a job already


----------



## weltweit (Jan 17, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> ... I know a lot of organisations don't accept this informal / networking approach, especially for the type of nhs / charity jobs I'm trying to get now.
> 
> Does anyone still do this sort of thing?


I don't know how it works for the NHS / Charity sector, I am in industry but, I know I should be doing a lot more networking than I am. In the past I have landed jobs by being "around" at the moment they came up and have thus completely avoided having to compete.


----------



## chilango (Jan 17, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Fellow job hunters: how many applications do you aim to fill out each day? I'm getting through two application forms a day atm. I could probably fit a third in but I do tend to feel quite down first thing thinking about another day of job applications. Once I get on with it I tend to feel a bit better but I don't know if I should try and do something else like go for a walk or listen to music rather than fitting another one in, for my state of mind if nothing else. Thoughts thread?



Dunno. I'm lucky if I find a job a month to (realistically apply for!

Peak recruitment season there might be two in a week if I'm lucky, then 2 or 3 months drought. Even now, supposedly during peak vacancy time there is only one vacancy within 90 minutes commute that's worth a shot. I've applied.

Probably takes me two or three days per application to customise already exist info to whatever format they require.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2017)

chilango said:


> Dunno. I'm lucky if I find a job a month to (realistically apply for!
> 
> Peak recruitment season there might be two in a week if I'm lucky, then 2 or 3 months drought. Even now, supposedly during peak vacancy time there is only one vacancy within 90 minutes commute that's worth a shot. I've applied.
> 
> Probably takes me two or three days per application to customise already exist info to whatever format they require.



Yeah I used to spend that long on them and would if it's a job that I really wanted... I've not got a job atm so I can put most of my energy into job searching. OH thinks I just be able to bang out more applications in a day. Doesn't seem to fit what you lot are saying though


----------



## chilango (Jan 17, 2017)

I should clarify: 2 or 3 days of an hour or two in the evening. But, to be fair I spent probably 5 full days writng my CV and similar on paragraphs to use in letters/statements. 

These just need editing and collating now depending on job.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 18, 2017)

yeah if i'm job-hunting i do an initial cv and covering letter set covering all eventualities, so actually submitting an application is just tweaking. i would only be applying for fairly specific things though so would only need 2 or 3 versions total.


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Couple of optimistic/speculative applications in at the moment. Not expecting anything but need to figure out what level of vacancies I can pitch at...



...one rejection. Nothing from the other.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2017)

Applied for 2 jobs last week and 1 yesterday and another 1 today.
There seems to be more suitable stuff to apply for now and I'm being slightly less fussy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...one rejection. Nothing from the other.


chin up.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...one rejection. Nothing from the other.



Hope you get home positive news soon.



friendofdorothy said:


> Applied for 2 jobs last week and 1 yesterday and another 1 today.
> There seems to be more suitable stuff to apply for now and I'm being slightly less fussy.



Well done for getting so many apps in. I've got my fingers crossed for you 

I've got a phone interview tomorrow


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Hope you get home positive news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not many vacancies around. Filling in a form for a tangential one - but it would mean relocating (a good thing if a pain) and taking a slight pay cut for a slightly less interesting but far more s cure role. Hmmm.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Still not many vacancies around. Filling in a form for a tangential one - but it would mean relocating (a good thing if a pain) and taking a slight pay cut for a slightly less interesting but far more s cure role. Hmmm.



Swings and roundabouts ennit. Well good luck all the same


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Hope you get home positive news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck! x


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 9, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> good luck! x



I've got a second interview for that job later this month  And I've got a few weeks work starting next week carrying out a bit of research. They needed a native English speakers so I got the gig ❤ I've got a big health insurance bill to clear so that will really help.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2017)

Job I'm interested in was advertised today...closing date 13th Feb!!! How likely is it its an internal thing & waste of time applying?


----------



## starfish (Feb 10, 2017)

Back looking for work, again, after being made redundant, again. End of first week, quiet on job hunt. I had part one of a hopeful two part interview last week that i thought went well & got very positive feedback from the agency & am now just waiting on a call back for a 2nd & fingers crossed, fruitful interview.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Job I'm interested in was advertised today...closing date 13th Feb!!! How likely is it its an internal thing & waste of time applying?


Not necessarily. Depends where you saw the ad. Some job sites are aggregators that scrape the data off other job sites, so the job ad might've been floating around the internet longer, on other sites. (I worked for an organisation that its own vacancies, but also a kind of separately managed sister site with job listings, and a third party jobs site had scraped the data and mislabelled the employer as us, rather than the actual employers, so we started receiving phone and email enquiries about the photographer job or whatever when our organisation didn't actually employ any photographers, so I'm aware there's a lot of scraping and re-posting that goes on. So the gap between job posting and closing date might not be as short as it seems.)

Another couple of explanations are (i) they need someone to start quickly, because a lot of companies don't start recruiting while someone who's leaving works their notice, because policy dictates they can't/won't start the recruitment process until the previous post holder has actually left, which means that for a while the post is empty, so they might need someone urgently to fill the vacancy; or (ii) it's in a sector/for a role where they're expecting loads of applications, so figure that having a closing date so soon means they'll have fewer applications to trawl through for shortlisting.

If it's one of those roles where you suspect there might be an internal hire in the background, it's still worthwhile applying, because the kind of organisations that have to go through the motions and advertise a vacancy for equal opps reasons, are the kinds of organisations where the shortlisting and interview process are equal opps, and it's possible that you might perform better at interview than an internal candidate and they have to take into consideration who performs best at interview, they can't just hire the person who's already doing the job, so you're still in with a chance. I've known situations where it's gone both ways, i.e. the internal person covering/acting up gets the job and also where a different internal or an external candidate gets the job, rather than the temp/acting up person who's doing the job. It's all to play for, so go for it. Good luck!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Job I'm interested in was advertised today...closing date 13th Feb!!! How likely is it its an internal thing & waste of time applying?


just apply anyway - what have you got to lose?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

I went for a job interview on friday - but I feel really ambivalent about it - it pays only slightly more than I'm on now (well below LLW) and the place looked grotty and sad. On the plus side its a NHS job with training. 

They warned me they wouldn't be making a decision for over a week due to holidays.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I went for a job interview on friday - but I feel really ambivalent about it - it pays only slightly more than I'm on now (well below LLW) and the place looked grotty and sad. On the plus side its a NHS job with training.
> 
> They warned me they wouldn't be making a decision for over a week due to holidays.


 
hmm

is the nhs like civil service / local authority work, in that it's easier to get a job once you're already in?  in which case possibly something to be said for taking it and (after a respectable time) going for something / somewhere better?

hope you get to make the choice


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> is the nhs like civil service / local authority work, in that it's easier to get a job once you're already in?  in which case possibly something to be said for taking it and (after a respectable time) going for something / somewhere better?
> 
> hope you get to make the choice


me too

Yes I think after training /experience of their software I could have a foot in the nhs door, which is the only thing this job has going for it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm meeting the head of a local primary school today at 1.30 - there's a job going as a TA, two terms only, but this is much more what I want to do. 
I've been invited for a look-round - interviews are not for a month yet, but I've never had an informal meeting to look round a place before.
What can I expect? Do I need a load of answers ready in case a mini-interview happens on the way round? Will she be watching me for clues as to what I'm like?

Help


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 14, 2017)

1 for the coders, *Senior ReactJS/Javascript Developer*

Mixcloud Jobs


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I went for a job interview on friday - but I feel really ambivalent about it - it pays only slightly more than I'm on now (well below LLW) and the place looked grotty and sad. On the plus side its a NHS job with training.
> 
> They warned me they wouldn't be making a decision for over a week due to holidays.



Have you heard anything back yet? 

I had an interview today for a coordinator role today. It went ok. Not sure it's the job for me though. One of the interviewers took me to meet the communications team afterwards and I had an on the spot interview with one of the heads, who has asked me to do a writing task and send some of samples of my writing with a view to bringing me back in again for a second interview. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> just apply anyway - what have you got to lose?


An epic application & an entire weekend. I applied a week ago. Just got automated email saying post now withdrawn due to 'internal reorginization'. Might have known. So frustrating


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> post now withdrawn due to 'internal reorginization'


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> An epic application & an entire weekend. I applied a week ago. Just got automated email saying post now withdrawn due to 'internal reorginization'. Might have known. So frustrating


I'm sorry.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Have you heard anything back yet?
> 
> I had an interview today for a coordinator role today. It went ok. Not sure it's the job for me though. One of the interviewers took me to meet the communications team afterwards and I had an on the spot interview with one of the heads, who has asked me to do a writing task and send some of samples of my writing with a view to bringing me back in again for a second interview. Fingers crossed.


nah. zilch.

good luck to you x


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> nah. zilch.
> 
> good luck to you x



It's worth giving them a call to check. Even if it's a no, they might be willing to give feedback which is useful. Thanks for your  luck love.


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 23, 2017)

Bollocks. Had an interview for a WHSmith job on Tuesday, got a call today telling me that I'd been unsuccessful. Pain as I thought I'd done quite well.


----------



## chilango (Feb 23, 2017)

Got a rejection email just now for a post that closed a month ago. 

Half-way through an application for a job I don't want. But a) it seemed to be some kinda response to a shit day at work and b) amazingly it's a really user friendly online format that's actually quite easy to do. Not planning on completing/submitting it but have already had 3 nice, polite, positive - if no doubt automatic - emails from the employer keepingme updated on my application. It almost makes me want to finish it!

Nothing else on the horizon. However, current job seems little more secure, which is good, though the daily reminders I see that new trainees can potentially earn more during training than I earn after almost 15 years in the same profession are rubbing my current low wage in my face abit too much at the minute.

Takes the edge off my motivation somewhat.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2017)

Dragnet said:


> Bollocks. Had an interview for a WHSmith job on Tuesday, got a call today telling me that I'd been unsuccessful. Pain as I thought I'd done quite well.


bollocks. Did they give you any feedback as to why you were unsucessful?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2017)

chilango said:


> Not planning on completing/submitting it but have already had 3 nice, polite, positive - if no doubt automatic - emails from the employer keepingme updated on my application. It almost makes me want to finish it!
> 
> Nothing else on the horizon. However, current job seems little more secure, which is good, though the daily reminders I see that new trainees can potentially earn more during training than I earn after almost 15 years in the same profession are rubbing my current low wage in my face abit too much at the minute.
> 
> Takes the edge off my motivation somewhat.


Hope you went on to finish it.

Are these well paid trainee jobs with your employer or elsewhere?


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> bollocks. Did they give you any feedback as to why you were unsucessful?



Luckily I did get a bit of feedback, which is more than I've had from most places. Not talking enough during the 'group activity' seemed to be the main reason, which I thought I'd done enough of, but fair enough I suppose.


----------



## chilango (Feb 27, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hope you went on to finish it.
> 
> Are these well paid trainee jobs with your employer or elsewhere?



Elsewhere. 

...but anyway. Don't know about the application. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want the job. It's just so nice to have a user friendly application form rather than some badly formatted clusterfuck of a Word 97 document.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 27, 2017)

Got turned down from both of the interviews last week. Feeling pretty down about it tbh


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 28, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Got turned down from both of the interviews last week. Feeling pretty down about it tbh


thats annoying.  Remember, you are lovely - so chin up.

only liked in sympathy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 28, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats annoying.  Remember, you are lovely - so chin up.
> 
> only liked in sympathy.



Ta, love x


----------



## chilango (Mar 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...but anyway. Don't know about the application. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want the job. It's just so nice to have a user friendly application form rather than some badly formatted clusterfuck of a Word 97 document.



Well, I never did complete that application.


They have however still contacted me to offer me an interview.

Hmmm.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 15, 2017)

Really depressed atm, having had an interview for a job I would have killed for and not (I assume) got it as I've not heard back two weeks later. 

I've been looking since September now and just not finding jobs that feel like the right skillset for me or that enthuse me. I'm a weird blend of techie and not techie (charity sector, web stuff mostly), bored by non-technical roles but not definitively, say, an SQL developer. 

It's not immediately urgent as I've got a part time job, but this is likely to disappear in the next year. So I've been fairly picky. Also I'm applying for jobs that are upwards of where I am or perhaps sideways. So it's not really as straightforward as "why doesn't anyone want me?" but it sure feels like it. 

I would have minded a lot less if I hadn't had the interview, spent ages preparing my presentation and got really invested in the idea. 

There was an "informal opportunity to meet the team" after the interview which turned out to be a second interview by the team and caught me totally off guard. I'll know about that trap for next time.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2017)

chilango said:


> Well, I never did complete that application.
> 
> 
> They have however still contacted me to offer me an interview.
> ...



I withdrew from the interview.

Just didn't "feel it" 

Still always nice to be shortlisted.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 15, 2017)

starfish said:


> Back looking for work, again, after being made redundant, again. End of first week, quiet on job hunt. I had part one of a hopeful two part interview last week that i thought went well & got very positive feedback from the agency & am now just waiting on a call back for a 2nd & fingers crossed, fruitful interview.


What happened?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 15, 2017)

Still no job. Started working for free for  a charity over here which will give me something to do, expose me to more native speakers and give me a local org to put on my CV.


----------



## starfish (Mar 15, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> What happened?


Nothing from that one but i started a new job on monday. Thanks for asking


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 15, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Really depressed atm, having had an interview for a job I would have killed for and not (I assume) got it as I've not heard back two weeks later.
> 
> I've been looking since September now and just not finding jobs that feel like the right skillset for me or that enthuse me. I'm a weird blend of techie and not techie (charity sector, web stuff mostly), bored by non-technical roles but not definitively, say, an SQL developer.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure its a no though? I would check with them if I was you - they could just be indecisive, disorganised or slow, unlikely but possible. Informal 'meet the team' really shouldn't be an other interview that sounds really mean of them (do the team not trust /communicate with whoever interviewed you)


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 15, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you sure its a no though? I would check with them if I was you - they could just be indecisive, disorganised or slow, unlikely but possible. Informal 'meet the team' really shouldn't be an other interview that sounds really mean of them (do the team not trust /communicate with whoever interviewed you)


They said end of last week. Mind you I didn't get an interview invitation till after the advertised interview date had been and gone. I will drop them an email. I've had some conversation with the hiring manager on LinkedIn but probably better go via HR I think rather than put him in the position of having to give me bad news...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 15, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> They said end of last week. Mind you I didn't get an interview invitation till after the advertised interview date had been and gone. I will drop them an email.


fingers crossed then. x


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 15, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> fingers crossed then. x


I just edited, see above - manager or HR do you think?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 15, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I just edited, see above - manager or HR do you think?


I'd say HR. But who invited you to the interview? 
Can you ask for feedback too?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2017)

in my experience, it's unusual to get absolute silence meaning 'no' after an interview.

most organisations take longer than they think they are going to with this sort of thing (generally, the larger the organisation, the more chance of it taking longer).  being only 3 working days behind isn't that big an issue.

i have had long delays before hearing anything - in some cases this has been because there's a delay in decision making (either possibility of changes, or not all the people involved in the decision have been there at the same time)

a delay can mean you're second choice and they are waiting for first choice to say yes / get through references / medical / whatever before they say 'no' to you (although most organisations won't tell you if this is what's happening)

with another organisation (that had better remain nameless) a wait of about two months led to a 'no' letter, followed a few weeks later by a phone call inviting me to a second interview at which i was offered the job...  (in the end i said no to them)


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes I suppose it's only 3 days to them... To me it's two weeks as that's when the interview was.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2017)

Apparently they emailed me on Fri but I didn't get the email . Or the job - very close second choice. This has happened to me before with a similar job. I think it's the slight lack of technical depth.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Apparently they emailed me on Fri but I didn't get the email . Or the job - very close second choice it sounds like. This has happened to me before with a similar job. I think it's the slight lack of technical depth.



Sorry to hear it's no the news you wanted xx


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Sorry to hear it's no the news you wanted xx


TBH I feel a lot better now I know definitely, and it was a really nice email. Plus hanging on in my current job for now is not a terrible option CV wise because of upcoming projects.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 16, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Apparently they emailed me on Fri but I didn't get the email . Or the job - very close second choice. This has happened to me before with a similar job. I think it's the slight lack of technical depth.


 Well done on being a close second choice though I know close is no consolation.

Is there some course /training you could do on techie stuff? or is that too expensive?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 16, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well done on being a close second choice though I know close is no consolation.
> 
> Is there some course /training you could do on techie stuff? or is that too expensive?


I've been doing a lot - just finished a year long online course, and online can be really cheap or even free. But it's not quite the same as putting it into practice and having the tshirt.

I've spent a lot of time doing this kind of thing, partly fuelled by the fact that I've had a heap of job insecurity. In itself this can end up being quite stressful. I think it might be time to focus on redecorating the kitchen instead for a bit really.


----------



## One dog (Mar 20, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you sure its a no though? I would check with them if I was you - they could just be indecisive, disorganised or slow, unlikely but possible. Informal 'meet the team' really shouldn't be an other interview that sounds really mean of them (do the team not trust /communicate with whoever interviewed you)



The interview starts when you arrive on the premises and ends when you leave the premises. Everyone you meet should be assumed to part of the 'interview' process. It is naïve to think otherwise.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2017)

One dog said:


> The interview starts when you arrive on the premises and ends when you leave the premises. Everyone you meet should be assumed to part of the 'interview' process. It is naïve to think otherwise.


True, but I would expect to be assessed for how I got on with the team etc, but not grilled all over again about my experience which is what happened. It caught me on the back foot and my answers weren't as strong as they could have been.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 8, 2017)

I have an interview at a tech company for an events role on Friday. I have no idea what the company do despite having read key pages on their website and the news about them and watching a number of youtube videos


----------



## Sapphireblue (May 8, 2017)

too techy? or too marketing bullshit not enough reality?


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I have an interview at a tech company for an events role on Friday. I have no idea what the company do despite having read key pages on their website and the news about them and watching a number of youtube videos


CIA Front company. You'd be organising 'events' in sandy places with lots of men with expensive watches  from the back of a 50 year old aeroplane...


----------



## planetgeli (May 19, 2017)

A380 said:


> CIA Front company. You'd be organising 'events' in sandy places with lots of men with expensive watches  from the back of a 50 year old aeroplane...



I'll take it.

Forgive my whinge. Today has been a bad day. I was made to re-interview for the job I already hold, along with 18 others in my school. I am a specialist maths teacher working with those in pastoral care (aka the naughty kids) and ALN (formerly SEN) pupils. I'm fucking good at what I do. This makes no difference to a school that is failing and has been taken over by a former headmistress who hates Unions and anyone below the rank of an official teacher (I don't count as an official teacher). No senior management were on the interview panel. Just the Head of Governors (the aforementioned Headmistress) plus the deputy SENCO (the actual SENCO has been told to clear his desk by next week) and the Child Protection Officer. I could have sat there and said "Tree, Road, Telegraph Pole, Masturbation" and still had as much chance of retaining my job. It was a farce. My interview, all interviews, lasted 10 minutes. They are restructuring, refusing to talk to Unison (who are shit anyway) and have their minds already made up about the size and shape they want the school to take next year. To give you a clue how shit my school is, 3 out of 4 deputy heads have left this year as well as over half the science department.

I live in West Wales. There is nothing here. I used to dream that unemployment would never be a problem because, for want of a better word, nepotism would always work if qualified enough.

It's never worked for me. It's never going to. I'm 53. I have 3 good A levels, a degree in Politics (yeah, great choice) and fuck all qualifications in sheep farming. I haven't actually been told I've lost my job. But if there is anybody out there willing to take on a huge bet to the opposite (making every cloud etc) then let's swap bank details.

I'm pretty fucked. Pretty fucked off. Bollocks to it all.


----------



## sorearm (May 19, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Forgive my whinge. Today has been a bad day. I was made to re-interview for the job I already hold, along with 18 others in my school. I am a specialist maths teacher working with those in pastoral care (aka the naughty kids) and ALN (formerly SEN) pupils. I'm fucking good at what I do. This makes no difference to a school that is failing and has been taken over by a former headmistress who hates Unions and anyone below the rank of an official teacher (I don't count as an official teacher). No senior management were on the interview panel. Just the Head of Governors (the aforementioned Headmistress) plus the deputy SENCO (the actual SENCO has been told to clear his desk by next week) and the Child Protection Officer. I could have sat there and said "Tree, Road, Telegraph Pole, Masturbation" and still had as much chance of retaining my job. It was a farce. My interview, all interviews, lasted 10 minutes. They are restructuring, refusing to talk to Unison (who are shit anyway) and have their minds already made up about the size and shape they want the school to take next year. To give you a clue how shit my school is, 3 out of 4 deputy heads have left this year as well as over half the science department.
> 
> ...


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Forgive my whinge. Today has been a bad day. I was made to re-interview for the job I already hold, along with 18 others in my school. I am a specialist maths teacher working with those in pastoral care (aka the naughty kids) and ALN (formerly SEN) pupils. I'm fucking good at what I do. This makes no difference to a school that is failing and has been taken over by a former headmistress who hates Unions and anyone below the rank of an official teacher (I don't count as an official teacher). No senior management were on the interview panel. Just the Head of Governors (the aforementioned Headmistress) plus the deputy SENCO (the actual SENCO has been told to clear his desk by next week) and the Child Protection Officer. I could have sat there and said "Tree, Road, Telegraph Pole, Masturbation" and still had as much chance of retaining my job. It was a farce. My interview, all interviews, lasted 10 minutes. They are restructuring, refusing to talk to Unison (who are shit anyway) and have their minds already made up about the size and shape they want the school to take next year. To give you a clue how shit my school is, 3 out of 4 deputy heads have left this year as well as over half the science department.
> 
> ...


Sounds shit. Not that it helps but really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 22, 2017)

I got a job


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I got a job





is this for the one where you don't know what they do?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 22, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is this for the one where you don't know what they do?



It's for another one but also describe themselves in an incomprehensible way


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2017)

Sadly enough I have a spreadsheet with records of job applications going back over something like 14 years. Here's some stats.


54.8% of my applications never received a response at all. Yep, over half of them never even bothered to say "no thanks" 
A further 19.2% resulted in a simple rejection.
However that means 26% of my applications resulted in at least making the shortlist. A hit rate of better than 1 in 4 
and when interviewed I've been offered the position in just over 1 in 3.

Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2017)

Well, looks like I might be popping into this thread in the not too distant - the owners of the firm I work for came down to see me on Friday to announce the, not unexpected at all, decision that they're going to be closing my manufacturing unit when the short term lease expires - I've seen this coming since before Christmas so, in a way, to actually have it "out in the open" means I can now start planning what to do

There are possibilities in the company, there's a project based role that would involve overseas travel, setting up "stuff" - which if I was single and it actually materialises, I'd have been ripping their arms off for, but now it has to work for all involved, not just the owners but me and Mrs Voltz, so we'll see - if it doesn't happen I'll get a bit of redundancy, not loads but a few quid - might have a holiday with it, who knows

I've had a chat this morning with a company 18 minutes from my front door, they do the same thing I've been doing for the last MmmmmMmmMmmmMmm years, they use the same software, they're understaffed and my "contact" there feels that there's a very real need to get more capacity "soon", they've got one job, being advertised internally at the moment, which I can do and have done in the past which pays OK and there's "stuff" being advertised on Monster, so the future's not great but it's not all doom and gloom and disaster . . . we shall see


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> It's for another one but also describe themselves in an incomprehensible way





do you know what they do / what they want you to do yet?

or are you just going to turn up and then try and find out?





High Voltage said:


> they're going to be closing my manufacturing unit


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 23, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you know what they do / what they want you to do yet?
> 
> or are you just going to turn up and then try and find out?



Yeah I know what they do and what I have to do!!! Basically they send medical equipment around the world. I'm going to be managing projects for different clients to make that happen. It's not my dream job but it's a good job with a global company and the people seem nice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2017)




----------



## 8den (Jun 2, 2017)

Freelancing mood: Recreating my Linkedin account. 

I'm considering changing careers in my field, so some friends have suggested a proper linkendin profile, messaging mates who work for companies, and getting my CV seen by the right people.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 7, 2017)

This "looking for a job", bollocks really is bollocks 

Two weeks ago I had a missed call on my phone (I've just changed from an iPhone to a Sony Android and not copied my address book over so I didn't recognise the number) and I didn't call back

Then last week, whilst at work, I got a call on my work phone from an ex-colleague who's set up his own business - I assumed that he'd heard about my employment situation and wanted to do a bit of digging etc

Turned out he hadn't but that his senior operator had just put in his notice and would I fancy meeting up for a chat that could benefit both of us

So Sunday breakfast at his golf club  was arranged and an offer of a job made (not the best money in the world and would mean commuting through Bristol )

Thought about it long and hard Monday and phoned up him on Tuesday to tell him that I'd give it a go . . . only to be told that he'd given the job to someone else in the in-between time


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2017)

That's frustrating High Voltage. If he needed a quick response or had other people in mind he really should have said so. After all, it's not unreasonable to take a day or two to think through implications etc. Hope something comes up for you soon. 

I Had an interview earlier this week, thought it went well, was one of three being interviewed. Didn't get it so have asked for feedback. I have a feeling they were looking for the candidate to have something not specified in the job description or the job advert. 

My journey for a new job continues...


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 8, 2017)

To be really truthful, I'm not that bothered - I've got spoilt with my existing commute. Yes, it's on average an hour each way, but it's a lovely drive over the Mendips and through some truly lovely countryside with little or no traffic apart from a few "pinch points" where I touch Bristol main commute routes but that's measured in a few hundreds of yards and takes minutes - so the commute into Bristol was a major concern to me and I didn't really realise exactly how worried/concerned I was with the thought of working with him but when I was told I didn't get the job I slept well that night

Also, I've found out about the guy who did get the job in the end and I don't really think that it's going to work out for him, so his short term "fix" could end up being a longer term problem - still, fuck 'em


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2017)

Quick q: if there's somewhere you want to work and for which you're qualified, and you know they have jobs coming up but are not advertised yet, is it bad form to email on spec and ask to meet with someone to show you round and have an informal chat about how they desperately need my skills?


----------



## sorearm (Jul 14, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Quick q: if there's somewhere you want to work and for which you're qualified, and you know they have jobs coming up but are not advertised yet, is it bad form to email on spec and ask to meet with someone to show you round and have an informal chat about how they desperately need my skills?



Absolutely not, when I was really actively job seeking I was constantly contacting people speculatively, you open up opportunities that way. I met with a couple of people and had a look around their places, pitched myself, it wasn't successful but it was very interesting, useful and the feedback I got was that unfortunately they didn't have any money/positions but they were certainly interested.  After all it saves them having to do the work of advertising, going through all the mountains of applications when they know in the back of their mind that there is someone out there who's a great fit.... what have you got to lose?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 21, 2017)

Has anyone here got any editorial/researchy background? Nice product development  job going at my place with lovely manager who is worried about being able to find someone good. Basically commissioning content for a subscription service of useful info for surveyors - don't need knowledge of built environment, but experience in working in editorial/research wanted, especially if working with a membership or professional organisation. But they're quite open minded about background as long as skills are there. PM me if you want to know more - I thought I'd mention here as I think there might be people with right skills set here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2017)

trying to decide whether to apply for something local

pros - 

local-ish so gets rid of the bloody awful commute and means i might have the time and energy to do stuff at weekends again

in the line of work i've done before not the specialised niche of it i'm currently managing to occupy a space in

proper pension scheme

cons - 

it's about the level i was working at 20 years ago so may well be seen as 'overqualified'

may get shit reference due to long running viral infection last winter which was aggravated by the crap the doctors gave 

less money but adequate (and a lot less money in to the paws of south west trains and less hours a week away from home)

probably rules out for good the (already small) prospect of moving back to london, so won't go down well with mum-tat


blargh


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> trying to decide whether to apply for something local
> 
> pros -
> 
> ...


head v heart - you've given is what you think - but what do you feel? Lifes to short to do a job you hate.

Have you seen the place / met anyone who works there? If not see if you can visit / take a look ...

Secondly, can you imagine yourself working there? 

You can always apply anyway, then decide if you really have a choice.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Quick q: if there's somewhere you want to work and for which you're qualified, and you know they have jobs coming up but are not advertised yet, is it bad form to email on spec and ask to meet with someone to show you round and have an informal chat about how they desperately need my skills?


Absolutely ok to proactively contact them. And before they advertise is the perfect time, you might land the role without it being advertised at all, which means no competition for you!

I don't know about asking for a tour but I would definitely send my CV and be firm that I would like to work there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> head v heart - you've given is what you think - but what do you feel? Lifes to short to do a job you hate.
> 
> Have you seen the place / met anyone who works there? If not see if you can visit / take a look ...
> 
> ...



(belated) thanks

didn't apply for it in the end - couldn't really summon up the enthusiasm.  or the time.  or the prospect of getting a day off (if it got to interview) without a big argument any time soon...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (belated) thanks
> 
> didn't apply for it in the end - couldn't really summon up the enthusiasm.  or the time.  or the prospect of getting a day off (if it got to interview) without a big argument any time soon...


I know what you mean. If it had been your perfect job you would have felt more enthused.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I know what you mean. If it had been your perfect job you would have felt more enthused.



having a bit more time and energy might have helped too - in terms of hours, i've done an extra week at work the last month.  the next month might be worse...

blargh.

hows your job hunt going?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 5, 2017)

fed up of failure. Have given up looking for a while. 

Slight changes at work make it more bearable. For now.

Have also taken reasonable paid occasional job on for extra money.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> fed up of failure. Have given up looking for a while.







friendofdorothy said:


> Have also taken reasonable paid occasional job on for extra money.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2017)

Start my next job on the 21st of this month, let's see how it all goes


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 16, 2017)

So my recent job interview didn't work out. Feel like falling into a hole with the earth swallowing me up. 

Guess I just got to take it on the chin and keep going. Onward and upwards, as they say.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 20, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So my recent job interview didn't work out. Feel like falling into a hole with the earth swallowing me up.
> 
> Guess I just got to take it on the chin and keep going. Onward and upwards, as they say.


sorry to hear that. Its difficult to keep up morale, but best luck with keeping your chin up. keep on keeping on.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So my recent job interview didn't work out. Feel like falling into a hole with the earth swallowing me up.
> 
> Guess I just got to take it on the chin and keep going. Onward and upwards, as they say.


Sorry to hear that, treat it as a learning experience and - onwards to the next ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So my recent job interview didn't work out. Feel like falling into a hole with the earth swallowing me up.
> 
> Guess I just got to take it on the chin and keep going. Onward and upwards, as they say.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2017)

Been out of circuit for a while, but got an interview for a library job coming up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2017)

And I've got an assessment for another one. If I pass this, I'll be interviewed.
They're taking their sweet time though - still don't know when my other interview is (though I had a test for it last week, which I'm pretty confident I did well at) and it'll be two weeks before I assess for the other one.
Still waiting to hear if I'm shortlisted for a third job too, even though the deadline was three weeks ago - I had presumed I'd not got through to that one, but was assured that they hadn't shortlisted yet and I'll hear by the end of this week. 
So fingers crossed, I shall have three interviews coming up!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, quick work Orang Utan 3 sounds very positive I hope you win one of them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2017)

I am trying to summon up the energy / enthusiasm to apply for a couple of things I've seen.

Trying to update my CV it looks like it's more than 2 years since I applied for a job.

Blargh.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 11, 2017)

One week into the 'it'll be around three weeks to hear about the second interview' and I'm already barely sleeping and trying hard not to start biting my nails again. I've never interviewed so well for a job before (and I do interview well, it's the getting the interviews that I struggle with), nor found one that was so close a match to my skills, but I'm still bricking it that I won't get a second interview. I've driven past the place for years, and dreamed about one day getting to work there. It's even contract to perm, so they only have to give me a chance. My skills even compliment closely the person who would be my immediate line manager. 

Arrgh!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2017)

I have applied for something - first time in over 2 years that I've done a job application, so may or may not have done it right.

it's a slight tangent from what i've done in the past so not over confident.

would be a damn sight nearer where i currently live, but would probably move nearer if i got it - house prices are a bit less than here as well

would pretty much end the hope of moving back to london ever, and not sure how that would go down with mum-tat.

and the way things are at work at the moment, might or might not get a day off (if it comes to that) if i ask.

hmm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2017)

I got a real kick in the teeth last week, when I was told I hadn't got through to the interview stage of one job, after undertaking an assessment. I thought I'd done well. But now they've got in touch to say there are more positions available than they had initially thought, so they now want to interview me, this Friday. I'm chuffed but also annoyed with them. I now have only two days to prepare for a job interview, after spending a few days in great despondency at how I couldn't even get an interview. I hate this whole damn process.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I got a real kick in the teeth last week, when I was told I hadn't got through to the interview stage of one job, after undertaking an assessment. I thought I'd done well. But now they've got in touch to say there are more positions available than they had initially thought, so they now want to interview me, this Friday. I'm chuffed but also annoyed with them. I now have only two days to prepare for a job interview, after spending a few days in great despondency at how I couldn't even get an interview. I hate this whole damn process.


employers behave so shittily, its so wearing to self confidence. 

Congrats on getting the interview. Chin up, what do you need to do to prepare?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> employers behave so shittily, its so wearing to self confidence.
> 
> Congrats on getting the interview. Chin up, what do you need to do to prepare?


Ta!
I don't really know how to prepare for the interview, bar going over my application and memorising as much of it as possible


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ta!
> I don't really know how to prepare for the interview, bar going over my application and memorising as much of it as possible


I've written down all my examples of the sort of things they often ask for interviews - eg tell us about a time when handled conflict with colleagues, that sort of thing, I've written my examples down in the Situation, Task, Action, Result format so I keep to the point and don't waffle like I'm prone to do. Helped me and I thought that I did really well at my last interview - but I still didn't get the fucking job.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ta!
> I don't really know how to prepare for the interview, bar going over my application and memorising as much of it as possible



If you've not already make sure you've done your research on the company and make sure you have a list of questions for them.  They are going to want to see that you're engaged in the company and the role.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2017)

I've just been invited for an interview for another job - so that's two interviews and an assessment that could lead to an interview. 
They're all within the same department of the same organisation, yet there are three different recruitment teams for each job! One interview isn't until October. No wonder organisations such as this get criticised for red tape.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ta!
> I don't really know how to prepare for the interview, bar going over my application and memorising as much of it as possible


1. Learn the job spec
2. Read everything you can on their website
3. check out the interviewers on LinkedIn (if you have their names)
4. check back over your CV and letter
5. check possible questions on the net and rehearse your responses
6. repeat step 2 

Oh and get a TMAY (an answer to the "Tell Me About Yourself" question)


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2017)

I regularly interview people for library jobs Orang Utan. Not sure what type of organisation you're going for, or even what type of library job, but happy to give advice if you want it.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 12, 2017)

And now my CV has been put forward for another job that's totally frickin' awesome. 

Like bloody busses. Let's hope I manage to catch one this time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been offered an interview for a job I'd love at another charity- as receptionist, almost identical to my current job, but much better paid.

They asked me to choose a time for a half hour interview stating the location, full address and a map of their office. Then after I'd chosen a half hour time slot there was a box saying 'initially a telephone interview' Odd they didn't mention this in their text/email or on the site until you had chosen a time. If I'd not scrolled to the bottom of the screen it wouldn't have seen the bit about telephone interview. Very confusing.

I've never had a telephone interview as such, before so I'm not sure what to expect. Any hints or tips anyone?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've been offered an interview for a job I'd love at another charity







friendofdorothy said:


> I've never had a telephone interview as such, before so I'm not sure what to expect. Any hints or tips anyone?



can't disagree with much of this

be aware they may ring you a bit earlier or later than they say

it's likely to be the same sort of stuff as a real interview - the 'give an example of a time you have done this' (and as ever, refer to the job spec or whatever to see what experience they say they want)

hope it goes well


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 14, 2017)

thank you  Puddy_Tat thats very helpful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2017)

Just had a brilliant interview. First I've ever had where I've come out smiling and not mortified and full of dread.
Feeling cautiously optimistic, but I'm very aware that pride comes before a fall.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a brilliant interview. First I've ever had where I've come out smiling and not mortified and full of dread.
> Feeling cautiously optimistic, but I'm very aware that pride comes before a fall.


Fingers n toes crossed for you.  x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a brilliant interview. First I've ever had where I've come out smiling and not mortified and full of dread.
> Feeling cautiously optimistic, but I'm very aware that pride comes before a fall.


Well at least thats encouraging. best of luck x


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> .. I've never had a telephone interview as such, before so I'm not sure what to expect. Any hints or tips anyone?


Actually probably quite appropriate for a receptionist position, it will show how you come across on the phone.

I recommend waiting for your moment to speak even if you are tempted to butt in, and when it is your turn to speak - talk slower than you might have to ensure you can be clear. Other than that usual interview preparation applies.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have applied for something - first time in over 2 years that I've done a job application, so may or may not have done it right.



been invited to an assessment day sort of thing.

which will mean a day off that's going to be difficult.

which may lead to an interview which will mean another day off which will also be difficult.

i think i'm going to tell them to stuff it.

or at least decline politely.

blargh.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 20, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> been invited to an assessment day sort of thing.
> 
> which will mean a day off that's going to be difficult.
> 
> ...


If you think its a job you'd like, go for it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 20, 2017)

I had my telephone interview today - think it went ok.  Glad I'd practised lots of answers including the old what are your strengths and weaknesses question.  Thanks everyone for all the hints and pointers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2017)

Just had a two hour group assessment - there were 8 of us all competing for the same job. 
Is this a thing in recruitment now?
Have HR people been watching Masterchef and The Apprentice a little too much or is it just an effective use of limited resources and a good way to find suitable candidates?
Anyway, I did OK, everyone was very nice and mutually supported - we had to work together to make presentations. I don't think I'll get through to the interview stage as I was the only candidate who wasn't already working for the organisation who were hiring, in fact many of them were doing the job that I interviewed for last week. They knew a lot more than me about the services the organisation offers (even though I did my homework and contributed well) and I feel like I'm the outsider candidate (they all seemed to know each other). Will probably find out later today.


----------



## doodlelogic (Sep 21, 2017)

Telephone interview - have them call you on a landline if possible - voice quality is so much better than mobile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a two hour group assessment - there were 8 of us all competing for the same job.
> Is this a thing in recruitment now?
> Have HR people been watching Masterchef and The Apprentice a little too much or is it just an effective use of limited resources and a good way to find suitable candidates?
> Anyway, I did OK, everyone was very nice and mutually supported - we had to work together to make presentations. I don't think I'll get through to the interview stage as I was the only candidate who wasn't already working for the organisation who were hiring, in fact many of them were doing the job that I interviewed for last week. They knew a lot more than me about the services the organisation offers (even though I did my homework and contributed well) and I feel like I'm the outsider candidate (they all seemed to know each other). Will probably find out later today.


Heheh, I got an interview so I must have done well, despite all that!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 21, 2017)

doodlelogic said:


> Telephone interview - have them call you on a landline if possible - voice quality is so much better than mobile.


too late. They called on my mobile. Two of them on a speaker phone sounded like they were in an echo chamber and it was impossible to tell the two voices apart. I said this at the beginning and, bless them, they then said 'this is A' or 'this is B' before each question.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Heheh, I got an interview so I must have done well, despite all that!


fingers still crossed for you x


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> fingers still crossed for you x


thanks! my challenge for next week is to bring a book with me to the interview. that's all they said. so i'm going to spend the next week agonising over my choice. asking a keen reader to pick just one book to talk about/present/whatever I'm expected to do is so so cruel!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> thanks! my challenge for next week is to bring a book with me to the interview. that's all they said. so i'm going to spend the next week agonising over my choice. asking a keen reader to pick just one book to talk about/present/whatever I'm expected to do is so so cruel!


hang on what sort of organisation is this for? -  is this for a library job / publishing related - at least a book would be relavant there? You could tell the story of the most popularly borrowed book (probably some mills and boon romance?) or a surprising best seller maybe? 

Reminds me of the whats your favourite book question on stupid interview questions thread. Maybe what is important is the reason why you like the book it says something about your personality. 

I'm not sure any employer would be impressed by my choice of 'Tales from Mooming Valley' - I like the moomins  because they are sensitive thoughtful creatures, who are individuals, feel deeply about things and want to make each other happy.  I also like that Tove Janson the author refuse to sell out to Disney. And the stories are good for clearing my mind to help me get to sleep.  That will never impress any business will it? 

buscador says take a blank book. 

What are you going to choose?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2017)

i don't know - maybe Michael Chabon's The Adventures Of Kavalier & Clay cos the copy I have was given to me by kids from one of my school jobs and is covered with their signatures and best wishes, but I'm supposed to be talking about the book, I guess, rather than unsubtly conveying to them that kids like me, and I've forgotten a lot about it.
I could bring Dostoievsky's Notes From Underground, but if I say I identify with the narrator, they'll think I'm unwell, and they'll probably think I'm being pretentious.
I dunno - there's so many I could bring!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> If you think its a job you'd like, go for it.



i've booked to go (it's a bit unclear whether it's an assessment sort of thing that may be followed by an interview, or whether interview is part of the same thing.)

somewhat mixed feelings really.  lot of complications.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 21, 2017)

Orang Utan edit your post if you think you've revealed too much.


> Michael Chabon's The Adventures Of Kavalier & Clay cos the copy I have was given to me by kids from one of my school jobs and is covered with their signatures and best wishes


sounds like a reasonable choice - especially as you don't know what they want you to do with it. With some thing like you can talk about the previous job, the kids, how books helped you relate to them, maybe why they chose that book as your gift, about books as gifts, as well as the book, author, story itself. Possibly best to read it again/revise/research a bit about the book just incase.  Kids can't sign an ebook - you can talk about books as artifacts as well as just words.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2017)

it's not a kids' book and i will not necessarily be working with just kids in the job - it's much broader than that. lots of good advice and food for thought there though - thanks!


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2017)

Mein Kampf obvs.

Congratulations on getting the interview, sometimes being the outsider can work in your favour.  

In answer to your other question, yes sadly the group assessment interview thing is becoming far too common, the reason?  HR.  They are just poison and they need to be involved in everything and they spend vast amounts of company money on off-the-shelf management and recruitment _philosophies_.  So for a whole day they get to be all self-important and play kingmaker for a role they haven't got the first clue about and could never do themselves.


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2017)

Considering yet another application but I'm drawing a blank on my "personal statement". I've got plenty of stick paragraphs from previous applications that I spent hours crafting but they're not really relevant for this post (a detour from my current role) So, I've to sit down and start afresh. I know what -in theory- to write, I'm just struggling to actually write it. I'm so crap at selling myself. Which is where I fuck up in interviews. I just don't do competitive.

*sighs*


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

What's the post chilango? If you don't mind saying.


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> What's the post chilango? If you don't mind saying.



SEN teacher


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

chilango said:


> SEN teacher



Any specific area of SEN? 

I would've thought art teaching experience and your current role would be a really good mix of skills, plus maturity, outdoor stuff, international experience.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2017)

Just been offered a full time job, even though the position I interviewed for was part time! 
I have two more job interviews coming up - not sure what the etiquette is about that - what if I get offered those too?


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just been offered a full time job, even though the position I interviewed for was part time!
> I have two more job interviews coming up - not sure what the etiquette is about that - what if I get offered those too?



Great news!

I think you accept and then decline if you then get offered one you prefer. That's the kind of thing that would make me feel guilty but that's what you need to do!

What are the jobs?


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Any specific area of SEN?
> 
> I would've thought art teaching experience and your current role would be a really good mix of skills, plus maturity, outdoor stuff, international experience.



Yeah. Thanks. It's writing that down efficiently that I'm struggling with.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Great news!
> 
> I think you accept and then decline if you then get offered one you prefer. That's the kind of thing that would make me feel guilty but that's what you need to do!
> 
> What are the jobs?


They're all public library jobs. The one I interview for this Thursday is a higher grade/pay and I get to read to pre-schoolers and work with the community more. The one I interview for next week is a more traditional library role. The one I've been offered will involve providing other community services and advice as well as library duties.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yeah. Thanks. It's writing that down efficiently that I'm struggling with.



I don't know anything about teaching personal statements and its a while since I've done one for anything. So you need a structure - focus on the micro, the everyday teaching, specific SEN skills, and then zoom out to your broader experience, then link creatively to conclude. Or something  

I'm not very good at selling myself either but I think my strength is that I can take a structural and macro, interdisciplinary view of things, have the big picture in mind, as well as attend to the details of my job, and that can provide a structure to a statement too. That way you also show your capacity to make links and relationships, which you'd have to do as a SEN teacher too. Find a theme!

Apologies for shit advice, I'm off sick with post 3 day migraine hangover and trying to be useful


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They're all public library jobs. The one I interview for this Thursday is a higher grade/pay and I get to read to pre-schoolers and work with the community more. The one I interview for next week is a more traditional library role. The one I've been offered will involve providing other community services and advice as well as library duties.



Thursday job sounds good


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know anything about teaching personal statements and its a while since I've done one for anything. So you need a structure - focus on the micro, the everyday teaching, specific SEN skills, and then zoom out to your broader experience, then link creatively to conclude. Or something
> 
> I'm not very good at selling myself either but I think my strength is that I can take a structural and macro, interdisciplinary view of things, have the big picture in mind, as well as attend to the details of my job, and that can provide a structure to a statement too. That way you also show your capacity to make links and relationships, which you'd have to do as a SEN teacher too. Find a theme!
> 
> Apologies for shit advice, I'm off sick with post 3 day migraine hangover and trying to be useful



This bit is helpful, thanks!



> focus on the micro, the everyday teaching, specific SEN skills, and then zoom out to your broader experience


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> They're all public library jobs. The one I interview for this Thursday is a higher grade/pay and I get to read to pre-schoolers and work with the community more. The one I interview for next week is a more traditional library role. The one I've been offered will involve providing other community services and advice as well as library duties.



When's the deadline to accept? Ask them if you can let them know at the end of the week. Then on Thursday let them know you've got an outstanding offer and ask when they can let you know. Decide then what to do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2017)

Winot said:


> When's the deadline to accept? Ask them if you can let them know at the end of the week. Then on Thursday let them know you've got an outstanding offer and ask when they can let you know. Decide then what to do.


I've already accepted


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just been offered a full time job, even though the position I interviewed for was part time!







Orang Utan said:


> I have two more job interviews coming up - not sure what the etiquette is about that - what if I get offered those too?





Winot said:


> When's the deadline to accept? Ask them if you can let them know at the end of the week. Then on Thursday let them know you've got an outstanding offer and ask when they can let you know. Decide then what to do.



not sure this is a great idea unless you're trying to play two potential employers off against each other for a better deal, which isn't going to happen in the public sector where there's a rate for the job.  although i suppose it might encourage thursday organisation to make a decision more quickly.  

it's a pain in the tail when this sort of thing happens - and it's usually the third choice job that makes the offer first.

declining an offer because you've got something else possible is not a great idea (unless you're already financially comfortable) - people can and do withdraw after accepting a job.  i think technically you're bound by a week's notice once you've formally been offered and accepted, but few employers are going to want someone starting while they are working out their notice.  but you don't want to piss people about (you never know when your paths are going to cross again)

presume first job is still conditional on references and all that sort of stuff rather than immediate start, so my inclination would be go along with stuff for the first job (you can take things a bit slowly without being silly about it) and go along to the thursday interview - interviews can be less pressured if it's a case of wanting not needing the job...

and likewise with the one next week, unless it is third choice job, in which case it may be simpler to contact them and withdraw before the interview.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2017)

all three jobs are in the same organisation, if that makes any difference


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> all three jobs are in the same organisation, if that makes any difference


you can hardly play them off against each other then. Well done in getting a job! congrats x


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm off ill and feeling very sorry for myself, but got woken up by a text offering me a second interview today. Which cheered me up enormously.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm off ill and feeling very sorry for myself,







friendofdorothy said:


> but got woken up by a text offering me a second interview today


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2017)

Had an interview yesterday for another position, but bollocksed it up as I didn't know enough - one question was about an initiative from an organisation, and I hadn't even heard of the organisation, let alone the initiative, so I knew I wouldn't be offered the job. They called to say nah today, but gave me good feedback and advised me to get more front-line experience, which is just as well, as that's what the job I was offered last week will involve. So, I'm slightly disappointed, but not disheartened. I think if I had got the job I interviewed for yesterday, I might have floundered a bit in the role.


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2017)

My contract job has been shortened by a month so i have 4 weeks less than planned to get my next job. I could have done without that. 4,7,8. It will be okay. It has to be.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2017)

starfish said:


> My contract job has been shortened by a month so i have 4 weeks less than planned to get my next job. I could have done without that. 4,7,8. It will be okay. It has to be.


good luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm still waiting (im)patiently for my references and health check to be sorted. Hating this interim period. Just can't relax until I start the job


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2017)

I have an interview on 19th but it seems so far away. 

Got so pissed off at work today, unsupported by colleagues, underpaid, put upon, taken for granted, moan whinge, etc etc...  ranted and shouted  I expressed myself very strongly to HR for 10 minutes. Told her I was this close to leaving without another job to go to. I'm at the end of my tether. 

I used to love my job. Very pissed off now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


thanks. Got any reassuring kittens?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


thank you! - I definitely need kittens if I'm not to throw things at co workers tomorrow.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 9, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thank you! - I definitely need kittens if I'm not to throw things at co workers tomorrow.


(((((dot'smate)))))

I've been fairly gloomy myself... Enquired about an advertised job on Friday with an employer I've worked for before and it's not one I can apply for. Had two interviews and been turned down (albeit with great feedback) for both. I'm on about a zillion jobs by email alerts and go through them daily... there are lots of jobs in my field, specially as I'm now looking at full time jobs rather than just trying to find a second part time one to top up, but mostly either the organisation or the role don't fill me with enthusiasm or my skillset is not quite right, or the location is terrible.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> (((((dot'smate)))))
> 
> I've been fairly gloomy myself... Enquired about an advertised job on Friday with an employer I've worked for before and it's not one I can apply for. Had two interviews and been turned down (albeit with great feedback) for both. I'm on about a zillion jobs by email alerts and go through them daily... there are lots of jobs in my field, specially as I'm now looking at full time jobs rather than just trying to find a second part time one to top up, but mostly either the organisation or the role don't fill me with enthusiasm or my skillset is not quite right, or the location is terrible.


sound like you need kittens too.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, I've had an interview. First for a year or so. I hate interviews. Not holding my breath on this one. Gave a decent account of myself, but I'm usually a square peg for round hole type candidate. Oh well.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2017)

chilango I don't think many of us are outstanding at interviews, but the more you do the better you get at them. Wishing you success!


----------



## chilango (Oct 13, 2017)

...and I didn’t get it.

Ah well. Not too upset. But that’s likely that for a few months now till the next exit window.

Any sources for interview techniques? My applications are clearly fine, so something else must be letting me down.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...and I didn’t get it.
> 
> Ah well. Not too upset. But that’s likely that for a few months now till the next exit window.
> 
> Any sources for interview techniques? My applications are clearly fine, so something else must be letting me down.



Problem is its so dependent on the field you work in or the role you are going for.  I work essentially in sales albeit the wider industry and the tips are always the same:

Do plenty of research on the company and the role itself (as much as you can do)
Know your CV inside out
Make sure you have answers ready for gaps in CV and standard interview questions
Always have a series of probing questions for them. Remember its a two way thing and they need to be reminded that they need to sell themselves to you as well as vice versa. The better the questions you ask the more serious you are about the role / company
Always close the interview positively. Ask about the interview process.  If you like the job actually tell them and let them know

There are also a few other body language tips that are useful generally in face to face meetings.  Assuming you are able to stand comfortably never take a seat in reception when you are waiting for the interviewer to come and meet you.  When you meet them for the 1st time it is going to be on the same level not them standing over you and looking down.  During the interview don't be afraid to pause, take a sip of water, ask for some time to think.  A good phrase to use is 'I'm glad you asked me that', that gets the interviewer on your side because they think they're doing a great job.  Make sure you answer the question they asked rather than shoe horn in a rehearsed answer to a similar-ish question. Always take notes.

Of course all these things are specific to the sort of work I do but there are probably a few things in their which are transferable.   Oh and course, be on time (that means at least 10-15 mins early) and dress appropriately.

ETA: Unfortunately a lot of these things really only work if you are being interviewed by a manager etc.  If you are unfortunate enough to be interviewed by the hated HR then its a merely a tick box exercise so it probably just comes down to luck.  If I'm interviewed by HR I never ask for a second interview because it says a lot about the company, that's just me though and my industry.


----------



## chilango (Oct 13, 2017)

My biggest problem is in answering questions when I don't know the answer (or when I know my answer isn't what they want to hear (which happens depressingly regulalry)


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> My biggest problem is in answering questions when I don't know the answer (or when I know my answer isn't what they want to hear (which happens depressingly regulalry)



Are these job specific questions such as questions about experience or subject knowledge?  Are they just standard interview questions worded in slightly different ways?


----------



## chilango (Oct 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Are these job specific questions such as questions about experience or subject knowledge?  Are they just standard interview questions worded in slightly different ways?



Job/industry specific - Education.

And I suppose I have two specific problems.

First my practice (and thus examples I use of stuff I've done) is sometimes at odds with the dominant paradigm in mainstream education). I can produce evidence of it working (I am good at what I do, and can show that), but it scares the shit out of some managers I feel. But, *shrugs*, it's an easy way to find out whether I'd fit in a particular workplace and/or enjoy the role anyway.

More crucially I guess is my tendency to ramble when talking away from my areas of experience and expertise.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> Job/industry specific - Education.
> 
> And I suppose I have two specific problems.
> 
> First my practice (and thus examples I use of stuff I've done) is sometimes at odds with the dominant paradigm in mainstream education). I can produce evidence of it working (I am good at what I do, and can show that), but it scares the shit out of some managers I feel. But, *shrugs*, it's an easy way to find out whether I'd fit in a particular workplace and/or enjoy the role anyway.



Hmmm this is a tricky one.  Lets face it most people like to think they are embracing of new ideas and forward thinking but when push comes to shove opt for tried and tested or at least uncontroversial and safe.   But if you modified your approach you'd likely end up is an unsatisfying role.  Tough one.



> More crucially I guess is my tendency to ramble when talking away from my areas of experience and expertise.



Yeah this is common and probably easier to fix.  Its the whole 'keep it simple' thing so beloved by us sales types.  I had an old boss who was very Brent-esque in his love of a bizarre analogy, one absurd one that stuck with me was about this sort of thing.  If you were to be asked by the police where you were on the night of the murder, you'd answer "at home, watching TV with my housemates".  You wouldn't say "Ah, the 4th October, I remember it being a chilly night, the first real night of Autumn. I had decided to take the long route home because I had some thinking to do, on my way home I passed new cafe............. etc etc". 

I guess if you stumble into an area you're not familiar with you are probably best to fess up to an extent.  Don't say "I don't know anything about that" its more of a "I've not yet been exposed to that but I am keen to find out more and learn".  To an extent you can fudge (bullshit) your way through standard interview questions but specific ones about expertise in areas is where it is easy to become unstuck.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

This issue of rambling.

The answer is simple, answer their question and then stop. Don't feel you have to cover any silences, unless you have something substantive to say then when you have answered their question just stop.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

A question you don't have to answer is what is your current salary?

If you are asked this and you would rather not say, for whatever reason, just reiterate what salary you are looking for, you don't have to tell them what you are paid.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> A question you don't have to answer is what is your current salary?
> 
> If you are asked this and you would rather not say, for whatever reason, just reiterate what salary you are looking for, you don't have to tell them what you are paid.



My g/f had an interesting negotiation over this recently.  She went for an interview, they wanted to make her an offer but insisted she told them what her current salary was. Three times she declined explaining they know the role better and know what its worth, three times they came back asking to know.  In the end she walked away and they then made a random crap offer.


----------



## chilango (Oct 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> This issue of rambling.
> 
> The answer is simple, answer their question and then stop.



I ramble precisely when I _can't_ answer their question. That's the problem!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> ...and I didn’t get it.
> 
> Ah well. Not too upset. But that’s likely that for a few months now till the next exit window.
> 
> Any sources for interview techniques? My applications are clearly fine, so something else must be letting me down.


I know what you mean, I seem to get interviews ok - but no new job yet and I've been looking for ages and only apply for jobs I really want and am well qualified to do.  Can we talk more about interview practice stuff - so we can be well practed for all the usual questions. 

For a start what are the usual interview questions?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 13, 2017)

chilango said:


> I ramble precisely when I _can't_ answer their question. That's the problem!


I tended to ramble far too generally (eg. yes I've been doing that sort blah blah task in differnent roles for 30 years blah...) until I wrote down all my 'examples' in the STAR format (which was a right pain in the ass to do) 
eg a time I did task xxxx, 
what exactly I was required to do, 
how 30 years of experience gave me the skills to do the task and how I did the task, 
how well the task was completed.  

Still hasn't got me a job yet though. 

What sort of questions can't you answer?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> .. For a start what are the usual interview questions?


 Here are 4 ..
1. Tell me about yourself? (TMAY) you need to have an answer to this that isn't rambling but touches on the key points of your CV. You should be able to talk for about a minute.

2. What is your biggest weakness? A trick question which demands a trick answer - don't whatever you do actually tell them your actual biggest weakness!

3. What do you know about our company? You should be able to answer this from your pre interview research.

Do you have any questions for us? Signals the interview is coming to an end from their POV. You should have some interesting questions which don't relate to holidays .


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't think they are 'usual' interview questions in the universal sense. they differ loads, according to the job/industry/sector
Public sector jobs would have different questions to those above, apart from maybe the first, and even in the public sector, they will differ wildly


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think they are 'usual' interview questions in the universal sense. they differ loads, according to the job/industry/sector
> Public sector jobs would have different questions to those above, apart from maybe the first, and even in the public sector, they will differ wildly


yes but I still need to practice!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

It can be very interesting to try to practice competency questions.

Ones that start "tell me about a time when you ..... "

You can google for some suitable ones from your sector. Recommended answers follow the STAR method which stands for Situation Task Action Result format.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> It can be very interesting to try to practice competency questions.
> 
> Ones that start "tell me about a time when you ..... "
> 
> You can google for some suitable ones from your sector. Recommended answers follow the STAR method which stands for Situation Task Action Result format.


you can't google for personal experiences though!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you can't google for personal experiences though!


That is always my worry about competency based questions, am I going to be able to think of a time like that in order to answer their question.

I did recently have an interview where they used a lot of such questions and luckily it went ok, but I suppose it will not always be so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> That is always my worry about competency based questions, am I going to be able to think of a time like that in order to answer their question.
> 
> I did recently have an interview where they used a lot of such questions and luckily it went ok, but I suppose it will not always be so.


you should have those rehearsed from the application form though


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you should have those rehearsed from the application form though


Perhaps that is another difference between our sectors, I only rarely get an application form.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps that is another difference between our sectors, I only rarely get an application form.


ah ok - in my experience, all the competency specifications are on the application and you have to address every single one, providing an example each time (best to rehearse a few more examples too though)


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2017)

I have only had application forms from the largest private sector organisations, and they sometimes made me do online tests also. I have never got to the interview stage with one of these either, even though I thought in a couple of cases that I was quite well suited to the role.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2017)

All the jobs I've applied for in the past fifteen year or so have been exclusively online application forms with CVs seemingly a quaint thing from the past


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2017)

Lots of questions that I will be asking when I do interviews next week. They're the generic interview questions for the majority of interviews within a large organisation.



> *Introductory Questions*
> 
> ·	  Tell us your understanding of the post which you have applied for?
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2017)

Questions I've come across in recent interviews:

Tell us about a time when you dealt with conflict with a co-worker.

Tell us about a time when you dealt with a difficult situation

Tell me about any volunteering you have done.

What are your strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2017)

Interview is looming and I'm feeling very down about myself. I know can do that job, its ideal for me - but I'm fed up with not getting jobs, whats the matter with me?  I'm so miserable at work right now and I feel I'll never escape. 

winge .... moan....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Interview is looming and I'm feeling very down about myself. I know can do that job, its ideal for me - but I'm fed up with not getting jobs, whats the matter with me?  I'm so miserable at work right now and I feel I'll never escape.
> 
> winge .... moan....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Puddy_Tat.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Interview is looming and I'm feeling very down about myself. I know can do that job, its ideal for me - but I'm fed up with not getting jobs, whats the matter with me?  I'm so miserable at work right now and I feel I'll never escape.
> 
> winge .... moan....



I know it's really hard but try and find a way to enter the interview with confidence (even if you're faking it, that'll do as most of us are).  Try and remember you belong there and its a two way thing, you are interviewing them as well.  You have a lot to offer them.

Keep everything positive and top line.  Don't let on that you're feeling a bit down or you're utterly miserable at your current job, unhappy with it is fine but not miserable.

Good luck.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks - I'm trying to concentrate on all the positive happy stuff and not dwell on the rest. I've read and re read the job spec, my application, all my STAR format examples and their web site. I've polished my shoes and ironed my clothes and planned my outfit. Plan on an bath and an early night, thinking about kittens.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks - I'm trying to concentrate on all the positive happy stuff and not dwell on the rest. I've read and re read the job spec, my application, all my STAR format examples and their web site. I've polished my shoes and ironed my clothes and planned my outfit. Plan on an bath and an early night, thinking about kittens.


Good luck chuck. Knock em dead!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks - I'm trying to concentrate on all the positive happy stuff and not dwell on the rest. I've read and re read the job spec, my application, all my STAR format examples and their web site. I've polished my shoes and ironed my clothes and planned my outfit. Plan on an bath and an early night, thinking about kittens.



hope it goes well


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Good luck chuck. Knock em dead!





Puddy_Tat said:


> hope it goes well


thanks. Phew I think it went ok though there were loads of things I thought I could have said as well, after I'd come out Still hopefully what I did say was enough.  

There HR dept really fucked up. I'd booked an 2pm afternoon slot as I work in the morning and they had confirmed and sent 3 email reminders and a text reminder. Then this morning one of the interveiw panel called at 10am - they thought the interview was this morning, and they weren't all available this afternoon eek! Fortunately we rearranged for 12.30. Thankfully it was very near were I work. So I didn't have time for lunch and a last read though of everything as planned - but I'm glad its all over. 

I've sent a thank you email via HR to them as you suggested Ruby. They should let me know on monday.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks. Phew I think it went ok though there were loads of things I thought I could have said as well, after I'd come out Still hopefully what I did say was enough.
> 
> There HR dept really fucked up. I'd booked an 2pm afternoon slot as I work in the morning and they had confirmed and sent 3 email reminders and a text reminder. Then this morning one of the interveiw panel called at 10am - they thought the interview was this morning, and they weren't all available this afternoon eek! Fortunately we rearranged for 12.30. Thankfully it was very near were I work. So I didn't have time for lunch and a last read though of everything as planned - but I'm glad its all over.
> 
> I've sent a thank you email via HR to them as you suggested Ruby. They should let me know on monday.


Fingers crossed! It's so hard not to take it personally when you don't get a job, even though a lot of it is just statistical probability. We had this conversation with my niece when she got an audition for Junior Bake-off.

And it's much worse when you've had an interview than when they just tossed your CV on the no pile, even though you got much further. The human brain is weird.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> There HR dept really fucked up. I'd booked an 2pm afternoon slot as I work in the morning and they had confirmed and sent 3 email reminders and a text reminder. Then this morning one of the interveiw panel called at 10am







friendofdorothy said:


> I think it went ok


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2017)

I was planning to start job hunting December/January but oddly (and flatteringly) had three approaches for roles out the blue this month. Two via agencies and one direct from the employer 

Job one is much the same as my current role. Decent salary rise and benefits in central London. Really rated firm and one I was going to approach anyway. The recruitcunt took over a week to arrange an interview then they postponed it. Still waiting for an interview three weeks on 

Then I was contacted directly by the employer for a really great job. Was genuinely excited about the prospect and the company. Same salary as currently on but scope for progression and central London, again with an easy commute. They asked me to keep last Thursday free for an interview (time tbc) then never contacted me back  called an emailed but nothing. Gave up on it this but then they contacted me yesterday (while at work so could not speak) so called them back but no answer/update 

Third one was an agency with a role the same as my current one but more 'corporate' meaning suits and stuff. The salary on this one is really good though, would nearly double my basic  This recruitcunt arranged a call midday Wednesday but when I rung he was on a train so said he would call me back in the afternoon. Never did  so I emailed yesterday morning to rearrange and no reply.

Sigh...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2017)

Badgers said:


> recruitcunt


----------



## weltweit (Oct 20, 2017)

Still Badgers nice to be in demand! Hope one of them comes off for you.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2017)

The wait til monday to hear about the job seems like an age. I really really want to resign my current underpaid job preferably before xmas, as they want me to work everyday incl bank hols.

Still If I dont the job I have -
plan B
there are 3 more jobs I can apply for

plan C
volunteer in a local charity shop to get some retail experience then apply for p/t jobs in local shops. Then I can resign from my present job continue my job search.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2017)

decided to cope with the wait by going out drinking....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 23, 2017)

Well its Monday but no news. I don't think this is a good sign.

Ahh the waiting is weighing very heavily on me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2017)

you didn't stay out drinking long enough...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2017)

Wait over, they have offered me the job!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!


YAY! congrats!

I'm still waiting for a start date - this has taken over two months from application!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!


Yes


----------



## buscador (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!


Thank fuck for that. Can we please stop doing interview practice every day now?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!



Woot!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2017)

buscador said:


> Thank fuck for that. Can we please stop doing interview practice every day now?



No, she likes that interaction. That has to continue forever and ever, amen.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2017)

Today a colleague of recruitcunt2 contacted me about another job today which actually sounds very promising 

No interview date/time confirmed yet  but hopefully the feckless prick will not just disappear and not reply to emails or calls.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wait over, they have offered me the job!



Brilliant news!!! I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## buscador (Oct 25, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> No, she likes that interaction. That has to continue forever and ever, amen.


I'm sure we can find other role play that might be more... stimulating.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm sitting staring at my computer screen, very bored. Last week my company of the last 18 months started the process to make me redundant.  This is a firm I took a pay cut to join thinking it was an opportunity to join a partnership.  I lost a fortune in forfeiting shares in the old place.  

This is a couple of weeks after a great and expensive holiday so savings are at a low ebb, and the credit card bills are due.

I'm having problems concentrating.  It's very depressing, on the scrap heap at 50....looks like my first break in employment since aged 18 is on the cards. I'm not sleeping, having panic attacks.

Hopefully something will come up.  I'm in a very specialist field (ship surveys and salvage work) and I know a lot of companies are quiet at the moment, however I had an encouraging chat with a former colleague who works for a competitor yesterday.  I'm meeting a friend tonight who might have some freelance work for me, and I've sent my CV to another competitor who are advertising.

I shouldn't really be feeling this depressed.  I know I'm being irrational.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm sitting staring at my computer screen, very bored. Last week my company of the last 18 months started the process to make me redundant.  This is a firm I took a pay cut to join thinking it was an opportunity to join a partnership.  I lost a fortune in forfeiting shares in the old place.
> 
> This is a couple of weeks after a great and expensive holiday so savings are at a low ebb, and the credit card bills are due.
> 
> ...


 so sorry - it sounds horrible. Its no wonder you are feeling depressed. Sleep is so important - and so difficult when you are worried. Maybe you should see your doctor? 

Try not to panic - 50 is not too old and you are not on the scrapheap.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2017)

~
any jobs going at your place?  

Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2017)

buscador said:


> Thank fuck for that. Can we please stop doing interview practice every day now?


yes! and I look forward to not ranting all time


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Woot!!!!!


Did a bit too much of this yesterday. I don't even remember leaving the pub or getting home. Felt like shit today, which serves me right.

Told the Manager today and a few co-workers - so no doubt the whole place will know by tomorrow. Must start planning my leaving do next!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ~
> 
> any jobs going at your place?
> 
> Congratulations, by the way!


Thanks! there will soon be a vacancy for a part time receptionist role - but the pay is really really shit


----------



## a_chap (Oct 25, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It's very depressing, on the scrap heap at 50....





pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm in a very specialist field (ship ... salvage work)



I won't be so cruel as to make a cheap and obvious gag.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Today a colleague of recruitcunt2 contacted me about another job today which actually sounds very promising
> 
> No interview date/time confirmed yet  but hopefully the feckless prick will not just disappear and not reply to emails or calls.


No word yet ffs  

Turns out that an old employee of mine (I trained him and gave them a reference for this gig) is working there and has done really well with them. He knows the bloke that will (if it ever gets organised by recruitcunt2) interview me well so is oiling the wheels on the inside.

Fingers still crossed


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

Got a call from my future employers' occupational health. They asked me a couple of questions about the time I'd had off with stress, and when I explained it was cos 3 major upsets had happened simultaneously (death of Belushi, Mum's declining health and big change at work), they were happy to sign off and say no adjustments needed to be made. 
So, some progress to actually starting work, though they may still be waiting for those references as it's half term.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Got a call from my future employers' occupational health. They asked me a couple of questions about the time I'd had off with stress, and when I explained it was cos 3 major upsets had happened simultaneously (death of Belushi, Mum's declining health and big change at work), they were happy to sign off and say no adjustments needed to be made.
> So, some progress to actually starting work, though they may still be waiting for those references as it's half term.



I'm just filling in the health questionaire now - had to fill in a very similar sort of thing. They also want to know about a whole list immunisations - which as the most rencent was probably 10 yrs ago I can't remember...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2017)

Utterly miserable signing on appointment this morning. My normal, human job coach, the one with a beating heart, is off sick with stress, so I got a cruel automaton who insisted I needed to keep looking for work, and that includes applying for them, even though it's a complete waste of time. They said I'd have to keep applying even when I've got a letter with a start date. When I said that was a waste of my time, a waste of their time and a waste of the employers' time, they insisted it wasn't. These people are either completely deluded or barefaced lying bullshit merchants.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2017)

the whole bloody system is largely a waste of everyone's time.

i suppose the theory is that since at the moment you have a provisional rather than firm job offer, it's possible that employer could still say no.

and theoretically, there might be something temporary you could get before the new job starts.

there is a fine art in jumping through the hoops with just enough enthusiasm to tick all the boxes without actively taking the piss.



Orang Utan said:


> My normal, human job coach, the one with a beating heart, is off sick with stress



 to that.  it's a while since i've had much contact with the dole people, but from what i gather, you don't have to be a cunt to work there, but with the performance targets for sanctions and so on, it probably helps...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2017)

at one point they said they were here to help me get work and i got a bit angry about that. they do not really help anyone get work. the most they do is provide computers to search for jobs, or send you on a useless course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> to that.  it's a while since i've had much contact with the dole people, but from what i gather, you don't have to be a cunt to work there, but with the performance targets for sanctions and so on, it probably helps...


yep, the reason they're off work is probably due to their humanity and compassion. they were very kind to me and were encouraging and supportive, which I suppose is frowned upon by managers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> they said they were here to help me get work



which is bollocks.

they are there to get you off benefits as quick as possible by any means they can


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm applying for jobs I don't want just to get £70 a week. FFS.
I'm doing them very quickly and not bothering to correct typos or mistakes, and just saying yes in boxes that ask about skills/qualities/all that bullshit. So hopefully this will keep DWP happy and not waste anyone's time. I wish there was an automated service for applying for things. What a fiasco.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

I am now going for frivolous answers to cheer me up, such as:

I am eminently qualified for the job, but I have a job offer already, and even a start date, but the DWP are making me keep applying for jobs, wasting my time and yours, so apologies for making you read this far. Blame the Tories

Clown shoes

Has own hair

I am very nice

Professional, though

You still reading?

Cycling Proficiency

Swimming Bronze Medal

Have I got the job then?

Anyone want a drink?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

My Job Coach had the gall to suggest I apply for job they were doing as they are nearly always recruiting (not surprised there's a high turnover).
I am tempted to apply, saying I am ideal for the job as I have a heart of stone and I enjoy making people cry in front of me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2017)

as i think i have said before, there is a line between applying for a job with minimum enthusiasm and taking the piss, which can get you sanctioned...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

At this point, I don't really care if I get sanctioned. In fact they way I feel right now, I'd prefer to get sanctioned to carry on with this charade, can't take much more of this indignity. So might as well have fun with it. If I'm being forced to make people waste their time reading my applications, I should at least try and make them laugh.
A 'seasonal bee keeper' position has come up in my alerts. That will be fun. Gonna spend this evening coming up with awful puns and gags. The best I can do so far is to say that I'm thick skinned and that working outside would give me a buzz.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2017)

you would not want to end up a corporate drone...


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 9, 2017)

It is worth clinging on for the NI credits tho...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> It is worth clinging on for the NI credits tho...


What do you mean?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2017)

Still surprised and annoyed by how lazy recruitcunts are. I am lucky not to be urgently in need of work but they contact me, take my time on the phone/email then fail to email/call or reply to my requests for updates. 

Trying to think of any industry that has ever been this lazy/inept/ignorant in my decades of business across many hated sectors


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> My Job Coach had the gall to suggest I apply for job they were doing as they are nearly always recruiting (not surprised there's a high turnover).
> I am tempted to apply, saying I am ideal for the job as I have a heart of stone and I enjoy making people cry in front of me.


Be careful that might just get you the job as you obviously fulfil the essential requirements


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Be careful that might just get you the job as you obviously fulfil the essential requirements


well quite, hence my 'joke'


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2017)

Got a start date this morning - it's not til January. I despair.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm applying for jobs I don't want just to get £70 a week. FFS.
> I'm doing them very quickly and not bothering to correct typos or mistakes, and just saying yes in boxes that ask about skills/qualities/all that bullshit. So hopefully this will keep DWP happy and not waste anyone's time. I wish there was an automated service for applying for things. What a fiasco.
> View attachment 120063



Aye and Yup


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2017)

Would it be too risky to get in touch with my future employer and ask if there's any chance of a sooner start date as the DWP are on my back and I may be forced to take another job?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Would it be too risky to get in touch with my future employer and ask if there's any chance of a sooner start date as the DWP are on my back and I may be forced to take another job?


Can't hurt.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 12, 2017)

What the heck is this?


> Commitment to working with shared leadership and in cross-functional teams


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Would it be too risky to get in touch with my future employer and ask if there's any chance of a sooner start date as the DWP are on my back and I may be forced to take another job?



agree with FoD - can't hurt, although

a) DWP may want you to look for at least temporary work rather than pay you another couple of months' dole

b) there's nothing to stop you taking something else and giving notice in january - or if you're content on the dole, you could always tell potential employers (for jobs that dwp force you to apply for) that you've got another job in january - they will probably say 'no thanks'



RubyToogood said:


> What the heck is this?





do you have a buzzword bingo card handy?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2017)

News from here -

think i mentioned a couple of jobs i was thinking about applying for a month or so back -

decided against even applying for one of them (oxford is about as expensive for housing as london is) and got offered interview but withdrew from the swindon one (on reflection, i can't really move any further away from mum-tat)

have seen something by chance this weekend that's london based and is worth a try, although have got to get the application in by tomorrow evening.

 (although to some extent, I can copypasta bits of previous applications in to the personal statement for this one)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2017)

Just applied for a bunch of seasonal retail roles - the ASDA one has pictures of food and you have to guess which product's going to go off first and what item you should pack last. 
All the supermarkets have these multiple choice questionnaires to determine whether you're a nice person who's easy to work with or if you're a psychopath with ocd - or at least that's what they seem to be trying to find out.
I failed the Tesco one (  ) but passed the Asda and M&S ones. Go figure!
Aldi didn't want me either but only cos I couldn't commit for 12 months


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2017)

Got a supermarket interview on Thursday for part time Xmas work.
Got another one tomorrow for a mysterious company - the advert was for customer service, but I looked at the company website and have read their 'about us' and I am still in the dark about the hell it is they do. Lot of marketing jargon. They want a commitment of several months, despite them advertising that they were seasonal vacancies, so I'd have to lie to them in the interview. I'm toying with the idea of telling the truth, Liar Liar style, just for the lulz.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aldi didn't want me either but only cos I couldn't commit for 12 months



Yeah yeah.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackobi said:


> Yeah yeah.


it says so on the site!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2017)

Just researched the company I had the interview with on Glassdoor, and it turns out they're a bunch of chancers - it's just door to door sales, 100% commission, pyramid sales style bullshit, no pay for the training and 4 week wait for any cash you might earn. Fuck that. Timewasters.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Unemployed again. Nothing to go to on monday.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Hoping to hear back about a couple of temp possibilities.


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Had an interview last week, ticked all the boxes but they said i was too honest. It was a fixed term position & i said i was more looking for perm but would judge it on a job by job basis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2017)

got a xmas job - only for a month but it will tide me over til job proper starts. I will be a Grocery Librarian.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2017)

been signing for a few months now, had an interview last Friday, we'll see
"Job coach(es)" haven't been too on my case as they think i'm self sufficient!

good luck OU


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> got a xmas job - only for a month but it will tide me over til job proper starts. I will be a Grocery Librarian.


congrats!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2017)

I've applied for a couple more jobs. One for a great organisation in a great location, slightly underpaid and not quite what I was hoping to do jobwise but the first two points make up for that. The second great job and exactly what I wanted from that point of view, less sure about the organisation, but better paid. I should get an interview for the second one as they do the two ticks scheme and I thought I may as well avail myself of it.

Probably won't get either.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2017)

wishing you all the best x


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

Yay, got another Xmas job - hope I can juggle the two!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

Although now I'm fretting that I won't be allowed to work for two companies that are technically competitors


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Although now I'm fretting that I won't be allowed to work for two companies that are technically competitors


do they have to know? Start both and if it proves tricky resign from the one you like the least. Surely by the time they find out, you'll be leaving anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> do they have to know? Start both and if it proves tricky resign from the one you like the least. Surely by the time they find out, you'll be leaving anyway. Good luck.


I will have to sign a contract I think. Taxes might confuse things and shifts might clash, too. I am going for an induction for one place tomorrow, so may have to make a snap decision.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Had first day at work today, it was fine, so gonna stay with them and fuck off the other job.
It's better pay and nearer (which counts for a lot if we're gonna have a snowy December) and I shall hopefully get as many hours as I want.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Still fretting though - still don't have an official offer or proper start date for the permanent full time job. Been nearly four months now since I applied.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Still fretting though - still don't have an official offer or proper start date for the permanent full time job. Been nearly four months now since I applied.


You could ask them to confirm the offer in writing.
You might just get a letter, but that should be ok no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

weltweit said:


> You could ask them to confirm the offer in writing.
> You might just get a letter, but that should be ok no?


I guess. I don't think I'll be able to relax about it until I actually start the job. It doesn't seem real anymore, like I dreamt it


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess. I don't think I'll be able to relax about it until I actually start the job. It doesn't seem real anymore, like I dreamt it


Is there any reason, that you know of, why the start date is so distant from the interview?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Is there any reason, that you know of, why the start date is so distant from the interview?


not really, but I've been told it's not untypical for that organisation - many layers of bureacracy


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> not really, but I've been told it's not untypical for that organisation - many layers of bureacracy



i waited a similar time once for a start date - the corporate overlords who would almost certainly never meet me or my boss or any of my colleagues and who had no idea what our team did had to sign it off and took their sweet time about it.


----------



## Supine (Dec 1, 2017)

I've been working for a company recently that interview people before they have senior management agreement that they can recruit. It's more incompetence than anything else


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 8, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I've applied for a couple more jobs. One for a great organisation in a great location, slightly underpaid and not quite what I was hoping to do jobwise but the first two points make up for that. The second great job and exactly what I wanted from that point of view, less sure about the organisation, but better paid. I should get an interview for the second one as they do the two ticks scheme and I thought I may as well avail myself of it.
> 
> Probably won't get either.



The first one I haven't heard back from and assume they're not interested. The second one I had an interview for, which mostly went well but I utterly fucked up their last question, which was what my friends think of me. I was completely unable to answer this and it really threw me as it hit a bit of a nerve. On reflection I think it's inappropriate as an interview question, it's too personal. Would you ask someone what their mother or their husband thought of them?

Anyway I won't have got that job either.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 9, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> The first one I haven't heard back from and assume they're not interested. The second one I had an interview for, which mostly went well but I utterly fucked up their last question, which was what my friends think of me. I was completely unable to answer this and it really threw me as it hit a bit of a nerve. On reflection I think it's inappropriate as an interview question, it's too personal. Would you ask someone what their mother or their husband thought of them?
> 
> Anyway I won't have got that job either.


What an odd question, what on earth could you say?

Do you think this is a question about self awareness? or about your ideas about others thoughts? or about how many/how close your friends are? Do you think its about getting some idea of you as a person rather than just a worker?  all of which as you say far too personal. stupid question to ask.

I would think the only correct answer to that is "I'm not so narcistic as to have ever asked them. I don't like to make assumptions as to others opinions, so you really would have to ask them - would you like character references?" 

I haven't known you for that long but I think you are energetic, thoughtful and creative.   I've very little idea of what you do for a living - but I really think that what people do to earn money is usually the least interesting thing about them. I've known people for years and couldn't comment at all on how they are in anyway that woud be appropriate for an employer. 

It would stump me to answer, reminds me of the time when someone from the SS to asked us questions about whether I was living as 'civilly partnered' and one of the questions they asked 'would your neighbours regard you as a couple' to which I replied 'I have no idea but next door children shout 'witch' at us'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2017)

Sent an email to the person who offered me the full-time permanent position, asking if everything was alright, and that I still haven't had an official start date or formal offer. No answer.
Asked a contact in the organisation, and was told there'd been a funding problem, but that my role is still safe.
Fretting all the same.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Sent an email to the person who offered me the full-time permanent position, asking if everything was alright, and that I still haven't had an official start date or formal offer. No answer.
> Asked a contact in the organisation, and was told there'd been a funding problem, but that my role is still safe.
> Fretting all the same.


I think you should go on applying for jobs. This is completely unreasonable behaviour.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> What an odd question, what on earth could you say?
> 
> Do you think this is a question about self awareness? or about your ideas about others thoughts? or about how many/how close your friends are? Do you think its about getting some idea of you as a person rather than just a worker?  all of which as you say far too personal. stupid question to ask.
> 
> ...


I think they wanted to know if they were hiring someone likable. I think this is unfair on people who are not neurotypical for example and may not have strong friendships. Or what if your life circumstances have prevented you having many friends?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 12, 2017)

Definitely not got either of those jobs so back to square one.

I don't think the overly personal interview job was a particularly aspirational application, I was pretty well qualified for it. I wonder if either (a) people don't like the look of the organisation I currently work for, who are tiny or (b) I shouldn't admit that I'm part time because they don't like that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> I shouldn't admit that I'm part time because they don't like that.



i certainly had a few interviewers pushing this point (and an unknown number who might have been put off but didn't say so) when i was looking to get back in to full time work a few years back having drifted in to part time for a variety of reasons

(i'm assuming you're trying to do the same)

do you need  to set it out in covering letter  / more info bit of form that you have been working pt because of whatever,  this is not a factor any more and you are keen to get back to full time 

or some similar form of bs


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2017)

FINALLY got a start date for my permanent job.  the day after I finish my xmas job


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> FINALLY got a start date for my permanent job.  the day after I finish my xmas job



hahahaha fucking hell. Terrible but amazing news. Plan now to be sick for the 2 last days of your temp job. They will never know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> hahahaha fucking hell. Terrible but amazing news. Plan now to be sick for the 2 last days of your temp job. They will never know.


tempting as that would be NYE and NYD!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> tempting as that would be NYE and NYD!



Do the leg work...at work but feeling sick and weird on the 29th and 30th....obviously struggling on the 30th  but soldiering on... You will have a temperature though and be taking paracetamol to get you through those shifts... What are they gonna do, sack you?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> FINALLY got a start date for my permanent job.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2017)

I've just applied to teach English to kids in China.

Because at this point, well... fuck it, why not.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 14, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I'm sitting staring at my computer screen, very bored. Last week my company of the last 18 months started the process to make me redundant.  This is a firm I took a pay cut to join thinking it was an opportunity to join a partnership.  I lost a fortune in forfeiting shares in the old place.
> 
> I shouldn't really be feeling this depressed.  I know I'm being irrational.



Well, a dilemma. What looks like the perfect job has come up..for an insurance company in Norway..last chance to use the free movement rights..the soft Brexit option. And I’ve been offered my old job back in Brazil. I guess this is a hard Brexit. 

The problem is Brazil wants me to commit while the application process is ongoing for Norway. 

Something new to loose sleep over


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2017)

Just told I didn't get an awesome role. Oh well. Another interview today for a position in Amsterdam. Hmm.


----------



## izz (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm coming to the conclusion that only blatant self-promotion and self-interest will get either a promotion or a better job. Diligence, integrity, competence, are fuck all use.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 11, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, a dilemma. What looks like the perfect job has come up..for an insurance company in Norway..last chance to use the free movement rights..the soft Brexit option. And I’ve been offered my old job back in Brazil. I guess this is a hard Brexit.


Well, I’ve not been shortlisted for an interview in Norway. I’m sad about that  
Off to Brazil for an interview next week..I signed on for the doll and had my first interview today...no one told me I needed to go to the job centre EVERY week. Tomorrow I’ve got to go back with an email about the interview...hopefully I’ll get a pass. I didn’t dare ask if they’d contribute to interview travel expenses


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 16, 2018)

izz said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion that only blatant self-promotion and self-interest will get either a promotion or a better job. Diligence, integrity, competence, are fuck all use.


I guess you have to self promote about how diligent, competent and integral (is that even a word?) you are?


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 18, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, I’ve not been shortlisted for an interview in Norway. I’m sad about that
> Off to Brazil for an interview next week..I signed on for the doll and had my first interview today...no one told me I needed to go to the job centre EVERY week. Tomorrow I’ve got to go back with an email about the interview...hopefully I’ll get a pass. I didn’t dare ask if they’d contribute to interview travel expenses



Sorry to be nosey but it seems a few people are finding jobs abroad in Brazil and Norway here! How?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 18, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Sorry to be nosey but it seems a few people are finding jobs abroad in Brazil and Norway here! How?


I used to work in Brazil, this would be going back as a sole trader contracted to the same firm. Norway was advertised on the interweb...its a company that’s been a client in the past.
Suddenly I’ve has headhunters in touch after 6 weeks of silence, so maybe things are looking up. I’m very lucky, I appreciate that.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 18, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I used to work in Brazil, this would be going back as a sole trader contracted to the same firm. Norway was advertised on the interweb...its a company that’s been a client in the past.
> Suddenly I’ve has headhunters in touch after 6 weeks of silence, so maybe things are looking up. I’m very lucky, I appreciate that.



Well good on you! I guess it depends on what your field of work is. I would love the opportunity to work abroad but (US or Netherlands). But to be headhunted must feel pretty good. Hope whatever avenue you take it works out 
My contract ended in December...I forgot how tiring the application process is, especially not knowing exactly what I wanna do.


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2018)

After 2 months out of work ive got a job. For 2 months. This is new for me. Ive never had such a short term job. Maybe this is my future. Im indifferent to this idea. But its money that will arrive just in time & a hell of a lot more than my JSA would be for the same time.


----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2018)

And it will save us a bit on our next heating bill


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 27, 2018)

Well i didn't get an interview for anything yet - including two jobs that i thought hit all the person specs for and could give plenty of examples in the application.  I know its early days, but an interview for one of those jobs would have made me more confident for the struggle ahead, even if I didn't get the job.  I'm a bit worried that my qualifications and experience is both too general in some ways and too niche in others (and that some of my approach/qualifications aren't the fashionable approach in that niche anymore).

Could anyone recommend any good resources about writing application forms, functional cvs and cover letters?  I'd like to see if I'm going wrong somewhere.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2018)

crossthebreeze said:


> ...
> Could anyone recommend any good resources about writing application forms, functional cvs and cover letters?  I'd like to see if I'm going wrong somewhere.



I can recommend the National Careers Service: Careers advice - job profiles, information and resources | National Careers Service I believe you can get a free consultation with an adviser (and some of them are very good) and they will review your CV also. 

You don't have to be on benefits to use their services. I used them once and then before an important interview again, the adviser I saw the second time was very good.


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2018)

> You have new recommended jobs: Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Coach and 13 more


----------



## starfish (Feb 22, 2018)

An interesting week. Found out last thursday that my 8 week temp job was only going to be 4 1/2 weeks. Had an interview on monday for a full time permanent role, finished my job on tuesday. Got invited back for a second interview this morning, went to the job centre to start a rapid reclaim for JSA & now just got a call saying ive got the job & can i start monday. So fucking happy.  I have really been feeling the strain both mentally & financially over recent months & now feel a huge weight being lifted. Im actually crying im so happy.


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 23, 2018)

Well I didn't get an interview for a job I applied and did an online test for 2 weeks back...I guess that was not meant to be.
Its been just over 2 months out of full time work. Grateful I have a side job to keep me going but the hours aren't everyday.

Ive come to the realisation that I will probably never find the "perfect" job. I guess we just find the job that you can do, pays well enough and focus on aspects we enjoy about it?  I somewhat envy people who are totally passionate about their work.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm job hunting properly now. I have seen my dream job so need to apply for that asap. Unfortunately I'm really busy this weekend but I'll have to pull some superpowers out from somewhere even if it's only a 1/1000 chance I would get it.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2018)

Had an interview Thursday for a Learning Disabilities support worker. Bugger all money, but more than the dole and just enough to get a 1 bedroom flat.

Then as if by magic, two interviews next week. Both for decent pay in the NHS, and the better one for the same job I was fodoi before I burned my life to the ground. Trying hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 3, 2018)

Trying to do a personal statement for the dream job. Ugh.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's a weird one though. I'll only find out if I was successful for the Support Worker job *after *the DBS check. Surely the usual thing is that you offer someone the job _on condition that_...?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2018)

a job i saw a month or two back, and was thinking about, except one of the 'essential' criteria was something i'd not done, has recently been re-advertised with that thing now listed as 'desirable'

snag is it's north side of London, outside the M25, so nearly as far away from mum-tat's place as i am now.  last time i got as far as an offer of something that sort of distance, she didn't react at all well.

blargh.


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2018)

8115 said:


> Trying to do a personal statement for the dream job. Ugh.


The key, i think, is to go through the job/person spec and to list achievements (not experiences) that tick each of those boxes .


----------



## 8115 (Mar 5, 2018)

Corax said:


> The key, i think, is to go through the job/person spec and to list achievements (not experiences) that tick each of those boxes .


I don't think I'll get it, I only just had the essential specs and I didn't do a great application.


----------



## Corax (Mar 6, 2018)

8115 said:


> I don't think I'll get it, I only just had the essential specs and I didn't do a great application.


Meh. Always worth chucking your hat in the ring. I've come to view every 'failed' application as merely an opportunity to find something better. I was really disappointed not to get the job after a recent interview, only to meet someone who'd left that company recently who made me think I'd in fact had a 'near miss'...


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 6, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a job i saw a month or two back, and was thinking about, except one of the 'essential' criteria was something i'd not done, has recently been re-advertised with that thing now listed as 'desirable'
> 
> snag is it's north side of London, outside the M25, so nearly as far away from mum-tat's place as i am now.  last time i got as far as an offer of something that sort of distance, she didn't react at all well.
> 
> blargh.



I appreciate I may be missing some info here but why does your mother have any say over where you want to work?


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 6, 2018)

Ive applied for two jobs in the last  months and just been told I didn't get the second...starting to feel frustrated but I don't wanna take just ANY job if I have to. I trying to stay in one place than keep moving around.


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2018)

Corax said:


> The key, i think, is to go through the job/person spec and to list achievements (not experiences) that tick each of those boxes .


Having re-read that: 
To clarify - I don't mean an actual *list* iywim.


----------



## chilango (Mar 8, 2018)

Still looking. Had an (ultimately unsuccessful) interview recently. Went well, got v. positive feedback and they want me to apply for a more senior position that may become available soon. 

I don't want the more senior position. Nor would I be likely to get it. Ah well. I hadn't expected anything from that application so was a pleasant surprise that it went as well as it did.

Got another interview coming up. In London. We'll see. 

Still, been shortlisted for 5/13 applications in the last couple of years so its waaaay more positive than it was 5 years or so ago when i was first posting on this thread. At the cost of prospective earnings however.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2018)

Had an interview yesterday for a Band 5 role, which I didn't get. Feedback though, was that I really ought to be pitching at more senior roles in the same kind of team, band 6/7.

Funnily enough, today I had an interview, with the same organisation, for a band 7 role in a similar (or the same?) team. Turns out they'd also received funding for an additional role so there are actually two chances instead of one. It couldn't have gone better. Areas that I thought would be a weakness (ie lack of direct commissioning experience) they saw as a strength (having someone with a hospital provider perspective of the same process.) All my answers seemed to flow naturally, be relevant to the question but cover lots of bases which demonstrated my fairly unique range of NHS payment/data/coding/improvement knowledge, and my work across whole systems rather than just single organisations. Based on feedback from yesterday I volunteered information early on regarding my time off for "ill health, which took some time to get the diagnosis right but once that was correct the treatment was simple and it's now fully resolved" - all true with my Anxiety Disorder at the root of things. It's in God's hands now so I'm trying not to have any expectations, but, yeah...

So, all's said and told, I probably fucked it up royally and as soon as I left the room they collapsed into fits of laughter.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2018)

I've also got another one ext week for the same kind of role as I din't get yesterday, so i can use that feedback to dial back my answers and make them a bit more... prosaic.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 11, 2018)

*steps gingerly on to thread*

I have started applying for new jobs due to likely impending redundancy.  One application done so far, and hopefully another two applications will be completed this week.

Redundancy payment will be pitiful, even after 8 years with this employer, so would like to get a new job sooner rather than later.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 13, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Well, I’ve not been shortlisted for an interview in Norway. I’m sad about that
> Off to Brazil for an interview next week..I signed on for the doll and had my first interview today...no one told me I needed to go to the job centre EVERY week. Tomorrow I’ve got to go back with an email about the interview...hopefully I’ll get a pass. I didn’t dare ask if they’d contribute to interview travel expenses


Well, I’m waiting for the confirmation that the dog’s booked on the flight to Brazil before I buy the human tickets. I had an interview in Gravesend on Friday and they called to offer me the job yesterday...a great confidence boost. Rio de Janeiro or Gravesend....

Good luck to everyone here...it’s taken me 4 months and it’s caused all sort of anxiety and stress. And I’m lucky in knowing it was just a matter of time before something came up in my specialised field. And I suspect I’m never going to get to drive a bus now


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2018)

I posted the except below - amongst other things - in a thread about Recovery. But it's very relevant here.


Corax said:


> Because of the bike, and my restored confidence (because of Reach) I've been able to apply for better full-time jobs in Cambridge, rather just looking for part-time admin or shop jobs locally. My new-found focus has allowed me to apply for the jobs more effectively, rather than waving my willy around about things they didn't ask for in a desperate plea for validation. Same applies in interviews.
> 
> As a result, I've had three recent interviews. One last week for a Learning Disabilities support worker No idea whether I got it, as they don' tell you until after your DBS check comes back, which is a bit weird IMO. They used to tell people "on condition that..." but got told off by their HR department apparently. It would be minimum wage, but still enough to get a little flat and feed myself, just.
> 
> ...


I was told to expect a call Monday afternoon about the band 7 role, but still nothing.

I almost phoned up, but figured I'd either be chasing bad news, or one of the interview panel was ill or something. Maybe they had three outstanding candidates and were fighting to get additional funds released? They must have my contact details right as it was through NHS.jobs, so with no missed calls, no texts, no emails, no notifications on the site... who knows. So I didn't.

11:00 Tuesday though, I called the number and am expecting a call back now. So, we shall see. I'm content that it's all part of the plan, whatever happens. Having made the call, I'm nervous now though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> I appreciate I may be missing some info here but why does your mother have any say over where you want to work?


I assume that "mum-tat" is the mother of his kids, rather than _his_ mum.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2018)

Okay, didn't get it. Really liked me, but went to someone with a clinical background as they felt they could engage with the consultants better.

Gutted, obviously, but have to get my head in the game for Thursday's interview now.

Also, the second post is going out to advert, so I can apply for that one with good hopes of an interview at least.

But yeah, a bit gutted right now. I'm sure a good afternoon at Reach will sort my head out. Whilst I've been focusing on job hunting, my clients will have had eviction letters, benefits sanctions, run out of money/food/power. getting arrested, and so on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2018)

Corax said:


> I assume that "mum-tat" is the mother of his kids, rather than _his_ mum.


Doubt it


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2018)

Right, I've got the LD support worker job. I've gone from high hopes of a dream job with a take home of £2,070 to being offered a job bringing in £1,200 a month, doing something which I'll do diligently and compassionately but doesn't exactly play to my strengths. I really _ought_ to be grateful.

I'll have to look at housing options etc, but I ought to be able to find somewhere to live, feed myself, and expenses like petrol and prescriptions, right? People do.

It has to be better than being on benefits and living in my mum and dad's spare room


----------



## 8115 (Mar 14, 2018)

Woo hoo, I've got a 6 week temporary job which a) gives me some breathing space b) might lead on to bigger and better things.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm waiting for the final confirmation and all the details tomorrow but I think I'm good to go.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2018)

Another interview booked today, band 6.

I'm starting to think I should decline the support worker role. I've another three NHS vacancies lined up. It really does look like that's where my future lies. Got an appointment with the JobCentre next Friday. Maybe I'll just stall the DBS information until I've seen whether the DWP will support me turning it down? It'd not really be enough for a flat tbh, so I'd remain 'homeless' by the legal definition...

Just noticed that the interview for tomorrow's band 5 job is lead by the guy who liked me, but turned me down in favour of someone with a clinical background, on Friday's band 7 interview.

This ought to make things interesting/difficult/awkward... ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2018)

Corax said:


> until I've seen whether the DWP will support me turning it down?



generally speaking, declining a job offer if you're on the dole will not go down well.  Possible sanctions.



Corax said:


> Just noticed that the interview for tomorrow's band 5 job is lead by the guy who liked me, but turned me down in favour of someone with a clinical background, on Friday's band 7 interview.



blargh.

although he should approach the whole thing objectively.  don't fall in to the trap of not mentioning something in this interview because you said that in the other interview a week or so ago.

hope it all goes well.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> generally speaking, declining a job offer if you're on the dole will not go down well.  Possible sanctions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect he might feature on some other posts I'm applying for too. If he does, I can always tell him that I clearly _really_ want to work for his organisation


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> I appreciate I may be missing some info here but why does your mother have any say over where you want to work?





Corax said:


> I assume that "mum-tat" is the mother of his kids, rather than _his_ mum.







Orang Utan said:


> Doubt it





and as for the original question - hmm.

mum-tat (as i refer to my mother) is close to being 80 and on her own, i'm an only child, and while she's still a very long way off needing 'care' in the medical sense of the term, the amount of stuff i'll need to do is only going to increase in the coming years.  I live an hour and a half away (on a good day) now and there's times that's a problem...

where i live / work now, i have a journey nearly 2 hours each way to work, calling in at her place on the way home doesn't work, and i'm usually too bloody knackered to do much come the weekend.

she was somewhat unimpressed a couple of years back when i did get offered something a similar sort of distance away (north of london rather than west where i am now) and this was one of the factors for me deciding not to take it.  (i also had some doubts about how long term it would have been, and my current employer did make an effort to talk me out of leaving so this wasn't the only factor)

i'm also not sure i've got the energy or enthusiasm to do a job application now, and the state work's in at the moment, i can't be sure of being able to take a day off if it got as far as an interview.

blargh.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and as for the original question - hmm.
> 
> mum-tat (as i refer to my mother) is close to being 80 and on her own, i'm an only child, and while she's still a very long way off needing 'care' in the medical sense of the term, the amount of stuff i'll need to do is only going to increase in the coming years.  I live an hour and a half away (on a good day) now and there's times that's a problem...
> 
> ...


Sad that you were forced into justifying yourself, but it sounds like you're a good son 

ETA: From the reaction, I'm assuming I've not noted something about your preferences...


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 15, 2018)

I wasn’t forcing him to justify himself, fuck off.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 15, 2018)

Corax said:


> Another interview booked today, band 6.
> 
> I'm starting to think I should decline the support worker role. I've another three NHS vacancies lined up. It really does look like that's where my future lies. Got an appointment with the JobCentre next Friday. Maybe I'll just stall the DBS information until I've seen whether the DWP will support me turning it down? It'd not really be enough for a flat tbh, so I'd remain 'homeless' by the legal definition...
> 
> ...


I think you can still specify a minimum salary that you will consider at the job centre which sounds ridiculously reasonably but you always used to and I read it somewhere the other day. Have you done that? If so (and its less) or if you haven't maybe there's a good conversation to be had there. It might be no more than the local average wage.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and as for the original question - hmm.
> 
> mum-tat (as i refer to my mother) is close to being 80 and on her own, i'm an only child, and while she's still a very long way off needing 'care' in the medical sense of the term, the amount of stuff i'll need to do is only going to increase in the coming years.  I live an hour and a half away (on a good day) now and there's times that's a problem...
> 
> ...



Only child solidarity, not at the stage yet but live in a different city so not sure what I’m gonna do when it comes. That sounds tough, I have no idea how you do that commute every day and do, well, anything tbh.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2018)

8115 said:


> I think you can still specify a minimum salary that you will consider at the job centre which sounds ridiculously reasonably but you always used to and I read it somewhere the other day. Have you done that? If so (and its less) or if you haven't maybe there's a good conversation to be had there. It might be no more than the local average wage.


I don't remember doing so, but my jobcentre have been eminently reasonable and supportive throughout. I'm led to believe that not all are like that - including info from the local staff themselves (speaking to me in my capacity at Reach, not as a client)


----------



## alcopop (Mar 15, 2018)

Corax said:


> Right, I've got the LD support worker job. I've gone from high hopes of a dream job with a take home of £2,070 to being offered a job bringing in £1,200 a month, doing something which I'll do diligently and compassionately but doesn't exactly play to my strengths. I really _ought_ to be grateful.
> 
> I'll have to look at housing options etc, but I ought to be able to find somewhere to live, feed myself, and expenses like petrol and prescriptions, right? People do.
> 
> It has to be better than being on benefits and living in my mum and dad's spare room


If you are on universal credit you may well get a substantial top up from them.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> I wasn’t forcing him to justify himself, fuck off.


I didn't mean you, FTR.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2018)

alcopop said:


> If you are on universal credit you may well get a substantial top up from them.


I've run it through their calculator and I don't _think_ I do, but I'll have another look - thanks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2018)

Corax said:


> Sad that you were forced into justifying yourself, but it sounds like you're a good son





purenarcotic said:


> I wasn’t forcing him to justify himself, fuck off.



 at squabbling hoomans.

have some catnip cake, both of you.





8115 said:


> I think you can still specify a minimum salary that you will consider at the job centre which sounds ridiculously reasonably but you always used to and I read it somewhere the other day. Have you done that? If so (and its less) or if you haven't maybe there's a good conversation to be had there. It might be no more than the local average wage.



at one time, the theory (with old unemployment benefit) was you were allowed so much time to try and find a new job in your usual trade / usual sort of pay - although if you didn't manage it after X weeks they would shove you in to looking more widely, but even when i was last on the dole (some time in the early 90s - not sure how i've managed that) the consensus was you shouldn't be too ambitious or they would say you weren't actively seeking work.

i had heard somewhere that now there was the legal minimum wage you couldn't state that you wouldn't work for less than X, but that may be bollocks.  i'd seek informed advice (CAB or some such) before turning a job offer down if the dole know about the application.  Can find references online to risk of having your dole stopped if you refuse a job 'without good reason' but it's all a bit vague what a 'good reason' may be, and it may depend whether that particular joke centre employee is under pressure for not meeting their sanctioning targets that week.  All I can find is a few other forums where this question has come up, not any definitive guidance.



Corax said:


> I've run it through their calculator and I don't _think_ I do, but I'll have another look - thanks.



the benefits calculator here (Turn2us) is fairly good - it's anonymous and not linked to dwp or the like - you can run 'what if' situations (e.g. a wage you might get if you got a particular job / a rent you might have to pay if you got a particular place) and see what happens.  In theory, you should never be worse off working than you are on the dole, but in some cases you're not a lot better off.   And don't think the 'disregard' (amount you're allowed to earn 'free' before they start taking it off your benefits) is still a fiver a week, and has been that since you probably could get a week's worth of bus fares for five quid...


----------



## 8115 (Mar 15, 2018)

They haven't got back to me about the temp job but a couple of other really interesting things have come up in jobsite emails, one was a seen your cv type thing. They might email tomorrow anyway.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok so the temp job doesn't seem to be coming off. I might be going away over the weekend but tomorrow I'm going to do a bit of job-hunting and then when I get back from my weekend away start looking properly, 5 hours a day or whatever. Pfffft.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 20, 2018)

8115 said:


> I think you can still specify a minimum salary that you will consider at the job centre which sounds ridiculously reasonably but you always used to and I read it somewhere the other day. Have you done that? If so (and its less) or if you haven't maybe there's a good conversation to be had there. It might be no more than the local average wage.


In January, when I started contribution based JSA, I was offered this option. I basically said I’d apply for jobs above 85% of my previous salary. They gave, I think, 12 weeks in which I could do this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh hi thread 

Thought i'd come in and rejoin this thread on account of having resigned from my post this week.

I have generously given 6 weeks notice because I have a substantial case load and am also a union rep.I want to respect the trust and responsibilities I have been given by clients and members.

Apart from that, I am feeling strangely calm and relieved. I hate looking for jobs however I detest other people building their reputations and careers on the back of my hard work even more...Time for a change.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2018)

The last time I looked at my CV was 2013 when I joined this organisation. 

I couldn't even find a copy on my computer so had to search my email sent items and sure enough it's there attached to the application I made at the time.

What are the current trends in CV presentation etc? Anything new I should be mindful of?


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 22, 2018)

What are you going to tell them when they ask why you left your previous job? I've left 3 jobs for better ones but not until I was offered the new one, Saying things like wanting more opportunities and a chance to further my career always seemed to work better than I need the money (always the real reason),  I've been made redundant 3 times as well and no-one ever questions that especially in this day and age.
You need to put some thought into explaining why you left your previous job without anywhere else to go. 
You don't want to say things like I couldn't take any more shit without the possibility of it reflecting on you, Could you spin it as regretting it but it being down to personal or family commitments?
And best of luck of course hope you find something soon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2018)

'Prospects/opportunities for progression were limited'

'Decided to take a sabatical'

'Took time off to travel/train' 


Or variations on a theme.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 22, 2018)

When I was last made redundant, the company paid for an outplacement course for those that wanted it, the main advice it offered on CV's were keep them short 2 pages max, put a summary at the front with the most relevant data in it,  don't bother listing any jobs that are 15 or more years old and put in keywords since if there are a lot of applicants, someone in HR will probably be given the job of filtering out candidates before it goes to the hiring manager and they will be given a list of keywords to look for, read any adverts carefully to get a feel of what they are looking for.


----------



## chilango (Mar 23, 2018)

chilango said:


> Still looking. Had an (ultimately unsuccessful) interview recently. Went well, got v. positive feedback and they want me to apply for a more senior position that may become available soon.
> 
> I don't want the more senior position. Nor would I be likely to get it. Ah well. I hadn't expected anything from that application so was a pleasant surprise that it went as well as it did.
> 
> ...



Didn't get either in the end. Positive feedback which is nice. But, given the paucity of vacancies during what ought to be peak recruiting season, of scant consolation frankly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> When I was last made redundant, the company paid for an outplacement course for those that wanted it, the main advice it offered on CV's were keep them short 2 pages max, put a summary at the front with the most relevant data in it,  don't bother listing any jobs that are 15 or more years old and put in keywords since if there are a lot of applicants, someone in HR will probably be given the job of filtering out candidates before it goes to the hiring manager and they will be given a list of keywords to look for, read any adverts carefully to get a feel of what they are looking for.



Yeah, great standard advice thanks. Doesn't seem to have changed since I was last looking for a job. Just wondered if things about any new fangled method I may not have heard of.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 23, 2018)

Rutita1 the jobsites are a lot more prevalent than they have been before when I've been looking. There seems to be a lot of good stuff on there at first look. Plus if you put your cv up people get in touch speculatively.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2018)

8115 said:


> Rutita1 the jobsites are a lot more prevalent than they have been before when I've been looking. There seems to be a lot of good stuff on there at first look. Plus if you put your cv up people get in touch speculatively.



Hi love 

Thanks for this. Will be updating my CV this weekend so will put it up wherever seems appropriate.

I am secretly hoping not to find anything too soon because a sabbatical and the opportunity to garden like mad plus decorate the flat would be sublime.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, great standard advice thanks. Doesn't seem to have changed since I was last looking for a job. Just wondered if things about any new fangled method I may not have heard of.


I've been told to list my achievements and responsibilities for each job :vomiting smiley:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> You need to put some thought into explaining why you left your previous job without anywhere else to go.



indeed - some employers might be wary of taking on someone who shows signs of being able / willing to sod off if they get treated like shit.



MickiQ said:


> someone in HR will probably be given the job of filtering out candidates before it goes to the hiring manager and they will be given a list of keywords to look for, read any adverts carefully to get a feel of what they are looking for.



or a computer.  some places / agencies use some sort of software to scan CVs for the 'right' buzzwords.  I managed to get a rejection e-mail in less than a minute a few years back...


----------



## 8115 (Mar 28, 2018)

9 serious applications, one interview to come, one phone interview to come. Hopefully I'll get something good soon.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2018)

8115 said:


> 9 serious applications, one interview to come, one phone interview to come. Hopefully I'll get something good soon.


That is a positive ratio of hits to applications, you must be doing something right !


----------



## 8115 (Mar 28, 2018)

weltweit said:


> That is a positive ratio of hits to applications, you must be doing something right !


Thank you  I think it's beginners luck.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2018)

8115 said:


> Thank you  I think it's beginners luck.


Long may it last !!


----------



## 8115 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hope all the jobhunting is going well for everyone. I've got another phone interview tomorrow and an actual interview, trying not to get too stressed and do some research on the job and the company today.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 5, 2018)

I am really quite depressed after the last rejection. I don't know what more they could have wanted. I've requested feedback but don't expect to get it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I am really quite depressed after the last rejection. I don't know what more they could have wanted. I've requested feedback but don't expect to get it.


You just have to get on with applying for the next one, as if this setback hadn't existed at all.

Sometimes rejection from the jobs we think we are well suited for can be hard to take, but you don't know the full circumstances, perhaps there was just one other person slightly more perfectly suited to it than you! Or perhaps you had a lucky miss, perhaps they are awful employers and you wouldn't have enjoyed being with them at all.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't get the job from the interview on Friday but I'm actually relieved despite obviously feeling a bit rejected because I didn't really want it deep down despite it being good money ect. Also I've got interviews this week for jobs I want way more so I'd have had a massive dilemma if I got it. Plus I saw someone I used to work with and it reminded me, you know what, I'm great at what I do. So feeling ok.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 10, 2018)

Advice needed jobhunting support people. I've been offered work with an agency but I've got interviews this week for permanent work which I still want to go to. I suppose I could kind of string the agency along but do you think it's ok to say to them that I've got more interviews this week and I'll let them know for definite on Friday? I did get a really good vibe off them and they seem like good people but I'd kind of rather have something permanent.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2018)

8115 said:


> Advice needed jobhunting support people. I've been offered work with an agency but I've got interviews this week for permanent work which I still want to go to. I suppose I could kind of string the agency along but do you think it's ok to say to them that I've got more interviews this week and I'll let them know for definite on Friday? I did get a really good vibe off them and they seem like good people but I'd kind of rather have something permanent.


I have a feeling that if you have first interviews this week, you may still not know the outcome by Friday, because the employers may want second interviews. Sorry that does not answer your question about putting the agency off or not ... but on that I don't know.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2018)

8115 said:


> Advice needed jobhunting support people. I've been offered work with an agency but I've got interviews this week for permanent work which I still want to go to. I suppose I could kind of string the agency along but do you think it's ok to say to them that I've got more interviews this week and I'll let them know for definite on Friday? I did get a really good vibe off them and they seem like good people but I'd kind of rather have something permanent.



blargh.  it's always the 'last resort' job that makes the offer first.

how quick do agency want you to start?  is the agency job going to make it difficult to get to other interviews?  is it the sort of thing where you're contractually not going to be able to leave quick if something better comes along?  

not sure it's a great idea to tell them you have other interviews / want to wait, as they may well have other people they can send along to whatever job it is (depends what the job is, how quickly they want to fill it and how many other people they are likely to have on their books who could do it.)

what are the implications of turning down this agency job?  You're in a better position than me to know

a) what are the chances of other agency work in your area (geographical and job) if the other interview/s don't come to anything?

b) can you afford to take the risk of turning down the agency job and take the chance of ending up not getting anything straight away?  

c) and if you're on the dole, will they sanction you for turning down the agency job?

I'm not expecting you to answer any of this here in detail or even at all, just my thoughts on how I'd handle the decision.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2018)

I've just put an application in for a job that sounds right up my street. And it's walking distance from home! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I've just put an application in for a job that sounds right up my street. And it's walking distance from home! Fingers crossed x


Good luck mate! 

I have two weeks left at my current place. I am frothing at the mouth thinking about all the stuff I can get done in May as I now plan to take the whole month for me!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 13, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> I have two weeks left at my current place. I am frothing at the mouth thinking about all the stuff I can get done in May as I now plan to take the whole month for me!!!



Yes mate! A month off sounds amazing. Hope you get some lovely sunny days for gardening and stuff xx


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 18, 2018)

Well... I got an email back from that job. Apparently, they'd already hired someone by the time they got my application  But they would like to talk to me in a couple of months when they are hiring again... So that's kind of positive. Better than no reply or just one of those standardised email jobbies.


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 19, 2018)

First interview ive had in ages today and it was a bit of a disaster. Though my friend reminded that interviews I've had in the past have been successful and the only time I remember me not getting one, I didn't really want the job, somewhat similar to todays one  
Still woulda been a nice confidence boost.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 20, 2018)

Did two interviews yesterday, didn't get one of them, need to do some thinking about the some stuff for the next stage of the other one. 

Cv is out with recruitment agencies, one seems keen to place me with jobs I'm not suited for despite me having conversations with him explaining what I am and am qualified to do.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## sovereignb (Apr 29, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> Did two interviews yesterday, didn't get one of them, need to do some thinking about the some stuff for the next stage of the other one.
> 
> *Cv is out with recruitment agencies, one seems keen to place me with jobs I'm not suited for despite me having conversations with him explaining what I am and am qualified to do.*



This is my frustration with recruitment agencies. I dunno if they are getting shitter/more desperate to place people anywhere or I'm becoming more demanding as my work experience expands.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

So. I met someone at a tech event who is hiring. Very cool nonprofit organisation and very much the kind of thing I want to do, from an unexpected but very welcome angle. I got through an initial technical test and phone interview and am due to go in for another technical test and an interview with presentation.

I am all of a dither.

Every time I read what the team does and the job description I'm like "hell yeah" but it would not be a good commute for me at all. At present I'm working part time with a short commute and lots of flexibility to work from home. I've chosen not to apply for other jobs in that neck of the woods because it would involve me having to motorbike across the City at rush hour five days a week. Not fun for an agoraphobic.

I think they would want a full-timer, although there's also scope for freelancing, and that might work better from the commuting point of view... but then I can't do the job straight out of the box, I'd need training and I can't imagine anyone takes on freelancers and trains them. In theory they're the sort of organisation who should be flexible about reasonable adjustments and what not but in practice who knows.

The other thing that isn't helping is that I'm still having occasional labyrinthitis relapses and having to cancel important things - it's not a good time to be applying for jobs but sometimes you have to grasp opportunity...


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> So. I met someone at a tech event who is hiring. Very cool nonprofit organisation and very much the kind of thing I want to do, from an unexpected but very welcome angle. I got through an initial technical test and phone interview and am due to go in for another technical test and an interview with presentation.
> 
> I am all of a dither.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to use a motorbike across the City (can't say i blame you) is the tube not an option for you until you find your feet and then see if they will agree to some home working after a reasonable interval?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> If you don't want to use a motorbike across the City (can't say i blame you) is the tube not an option for you until you find your feet and then see if they will agree to some home working after a reasonable interval?


It's an agoraphobia thing, I can't cope with public transport, panic attacks etc. If I could it would actually just be a half hour train journey with a short walk at either end. It's not something that's going to magically clear up.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 30, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> If you don't want to use a motorbike across the City (can't say i blame you) is the tube not an option for you until you find your feet and then see if they will agree to some home working after a reasonable interval?



Rush hour tube certainly not the place for an agorophobic!

Ruby, if you want to share (only at district level) where the job is and where you are, people might be able to come up with suggested routes


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Rush hour tube certainly not the place for an agorophobic!
> 
> Ruby, if you want to share (only at district level) where the job is and where you are, people might be able to come up with suggested routes


Crystal Palace to Shoreditch/Moorgate. It's got worse on a bike because the terrorist barriers they've put on London Bridge makes it impossible to filter. It's also too far to cycle, well, I would do it as a fun expedition but it would take too long as a commute.

It's also not just about agoraphobia but quality of life. Do I really want to work full time with a long commute? I'd be mad not to check it out though.

The agoraphobia thing is a huge disadvantage and limits the jobs I can apply for considerably.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

They wanted to interview me this Weds but it's not enough time to prepare a presentation so I've asked for another date. I want to feel prepared, and settled in my head about what I would need for this to work.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Crystal Palace to Shoreditch/Moorgate



not sure there's an easy route.

quite possibly stating the obvious, but - 

going to shoreditch, orange line trains start at crystal palace so there would probably be good chance of getting a seat, but coming back might be yuk. 

assuming the place is walkable from shoreditch high street, at least you won't be doing the change on to the underground thing at one of the major terminus stations.  

overground is larger trains than the 'tube' so may not be so bad (mum-tat is faintly claustrophobic and will do 'sub surface' big underground lines but not the 'deep tube' ones.  obviously this may or may not be an issue in your case.)

does reading / having whatever the digital equivalent of a walkperson is help distract from the whole thing?

would they be flexible on hours?  on odd occasions when i don't work a standard day, commuting to do (say) 7 to 3 or 10 to 6 is a whole lot less crap than doing a rigid 9-5

is it the sort of job where you can work from home at least some of the week?  or work X hours a week over 4 days or something?

if bus is ok but trains aren't, then probably 363 then change to 78 (goes up Bishopsgate to Shoreditch) somewhere round peckham, or to 21 (goes through Moorgate) on the old kent road would do it, but for various traffic reasons, london's buses have got bloody slow in recent years.

tfl journey planner allows you to plan from door to door with address or postcode, and you can select things like fewest changes, or step free, or exclude the underground or whatever 

gut feeling is - providing doing the interview isn't going to cost too much time off / emotional energy - then keep your options open and go for the interview and see what happens next.

hope it goes well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 30, 2018)

1st day of my month sabbatical today...Saw a couple of jobs that I like which close at the end of the month, Get in...


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Crystal Palace to Shoreditch/Moorgate. It's got worse on a bike because the terrorist barriers they've put on London Bridge makes it impossible to filter. It's also too far to cycle, well, I would do it as a fun expedition but it would take too long as a commute.
> 
> It's also not just about agoraphobia but quality of life. Do I really want to work full time with a long commute? I'd be mad not to check it out though.
> 
> The agoraphobia thing is a huge disadvantage and limits the jobs I can apply for considerably.



I don't know if I can suggest much beyond the obvious from a roads perspective either. Googlemaps suggests Blackfriars Bridge. You will almost certainly know that if that route is any good.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/C...c46f7284173!2m2!1d-0.0887841!2d51.5170735!3e0

It's about 8 miles each way, so an electric bike might be an option if motorcyling isn't? You could possibly find a quieter route through Herne Hill


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> It's about 8 miles each way, so an electric bike might be an option if motorcyling isn't? You could possibly find a quieter route through Herne Hill



the aforementioned TFL journey planner does allow planning of cycling routes - i hadn't thought about that as an option


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the aforementioned TFL journey planner does allow planning of cycling routes - i hadn't thought about that as an option



I know Rubes said she didn't fancy cycling,but that journey would be well within range on a electric bike if that made it easier. Of course you are talking £600 and up, but if the job pays well it might be an option.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I don't know if I can suggest much beyond the obvious from a roads perspective either. Googlemaps suggests Blackfriars Bridge. You will almost certainly know that if that route is any good.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/C...c46f7284173!2m2!1d-0.0887841!2d51.5170735!3e0
> 
> It's about 8 miles each way, so an electric bike might be an option if motorcyling isn't? You could possibly find a quieter route through Herne Hill


Electric bike is not a bad idea at all - a few people here have them because of the hill. Not being able to cycle to work would also be quite a big sacrifice for me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure there's an easy route.
> 
> quite possibly stating the obvious, but -
> 
> ...


Buses aren't any better. Good point about the overground possibly being hellish on the way home. I'll quiz a friend who does it - but realistically I wouldn't use the train anyway. I have already mentioned to them I have mobility issues and might need some kind of flexible working arrangement as they asked.

Very seduced by electric bike idea. The one situation in which I will take a train is going homewards when I've cycled somewhere and haven't got the energy to cycle home. You could take an electric bike on a train potentially, so that opens up more options in case of mechanical failures etc. Might have to furiously do Sudoku whilst going under the river.


----------



## Nivag (May 1, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Buses aren't any better. Good point about the overground possibly being hellish on the way home. I'll quiz a friend who does it - but realistically I wouldn't use the train anyway. I have already mentioned to them I have mobility issues and might need some kind of flexible working arrangement as they asked.
> 
> Very seduced by electric bike idea. The one situation in which I will take a train is going homewards when I've cycled somewhere and haven't got the energy to cycle home. You could take an electric bike on a train potentially, so that opens up more options in case of mechanical failures etc. Might have to furiously do Sudoku whilst going under the river.


Info about bikes on the Overground if you do take one in it.


> London Overground
> Non-folded bicycles
> Can not be carried on any London Overground train between the hours of 07:30 and 09:30, and 16:00 and 19:00, Monday-Friday (except public holidays) with the exception of services to and from Liverpool Street
> Can not be carried on buses that replace trains due to engineering work
> ...


Bikes on public transport


----------



## RubyToogood (May 1, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Info about bikes on the Overground if you do take one in it.
> 
> Bikes on public transport


This I knew but cheers. Overground is quite civilised with a bike as there's so much space. I do also have a folding bike so I have also thought about bringing that into play and doing some kind of combined trip.

Ten to one I don't get offered the job of course!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 3, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Well... I got an email back from that job. Apparently, they'd already hired someone by the time they got my application  But they would like to talk to me in a couple of months when they are hiring again... So that's kind of positive. Better than no reply or just one of those standardised email jobbies.



This company is hiring again and I have a first interview with them next week


----------



## sovereignb (May 7, 2018)

Why does everyone seem to be applying for loads of jobs and I barely see kinda shit I wanna do?!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 7, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Why does everyone seem to be applying for loads of jobs and I barely see kinda shit I wanna do?!


There are quite a lot jobs in London doing what I currently do. Not that I can get any of them because it's also fiercely competitive.

The one I've got an interview for is not my usual thing and is quite niche. At the moment it's all going to shit... I spent ages preparing a presentation and then re-read the brief and decided I was playing it wrong so I'm going to have to start again. And my occasional labyrinthitis seems to be reappearing so I may have to cancel the fucking thing anyway


----------



## sovereignb (May 8, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> There are quite a lot jobs in London doing what I currently do. Not that I can get any of them because it's also fiercely competitive.
> 
> The one I've got an interview for is not my usual thing and is quite niche. At the moment it's all going to shit... I spent ages preparing a presentation and then re-read the brief and decided I was playing it wrong so I'm going to have to start again. And my occasional labyrinthitis seems to be reappearing so I may have to cancel the fucking thing anyway



Good luck whatever happens!

Trying to change fields of work feels like a struggle but I must prevail!


----------



## sovereignb (May 9, 2018)

struggling to occupy my time...like really struggling


----------



## RubyToogood (May 11, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> struggling to occupy my time...like really struggling


Voluntary work?

If you can't be bothered to go anywhere you could help save the world from ebola and shit by mapping:  Missing Maps


----------



## sovereignb (May 13, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Voluntary work?
> 
> If you can't be bothered to go anywhere you could help save the world from ebola and shit by mapping:  Missing Maps



Its really hit home within the last 10 days because I haven't had any shifts in my part time work.
I have indeed registered interested in some voluntary work so hope to hear from them this week.
I definitely do want to get out the house! Have you done mapping b4? Never heard of it


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> This company is hiring again and I have a first interview with them next week



I have a second interview for this job on Thursday


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I have a second interview for this job on Thursday



Good luck lovely!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck lovely!



Thank you, mate. How is your job search/month off going? Any bites?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Thank you, mate. How is your job search/month off going? Any bites?


Not much job hunting at all tbh  just been bookmarking things to go back to.

Today is the start of my third week off and I'm just starting to feel more relaxed. Loads of gardening, swimming and a bit of decorating has kept me busy and helped me clear a bit of head space.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Not much job hunting at all tbh
> just been bookmarking things to go back to.
> 
> Today is the start of my third week off and I'm just starting to feel more relaxed. Loads of gardening, swimming and a bit of decorating has kept me busy and helped me clear a bit of head space.



That sounds lush tbf x


----------



## sovereignb (May 14, 2018)

these recruitment agencies feel like bollocks! trying to change your field of work feels like a real challenge... I only get contact about social care work, nothing else. I understand why but its just really frustrating. Its been 5 months but feels like eternity!


----------



## Slo-mo (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> these recruitment agencies feel like bollocks! trying to change your field of work feels like a real challenge... I only get contact about social care work, nothing else. I understand why but its just really frustrating. Its been 5 months but feels like eternity!



I know exactly how you feel. Had an interview (which a recruiter had told me was "just a formality before starting work" ) pulled with four hours notice. I'd just finished pressing me trousers and shining me shoes.

As in straight from 'job offer in everything but name' to nothing. In one phone call,

It's fucking hard to stay positive sometimes.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> these recruitment agencies feel like bollocks! trying to change your field of work feels like a real challenge... I only get contact about social care work, nothing else. I understand why but its just really frustrating. Its been 5 months but feels like eternity!



What are you trying to change to? I second the suggestion of doing something on a voluntary basis. 



Slo-mo said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Had an interview (which a recruiter had told me was "just a formality before starting work" ) pulled with four hours notice. I'd just finished pressing me trousers and shining me shoes.
> 
> As in straight from 'job offer in everything but name' to nothing. In one phone call,
> 
> It's fucking hard to stay positive sometimes.



That's really shit. Did they say why?


----------



## Slo-mo (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> That's really shit. Did they say why?



No, I'm going to try and find out.


----------



## sovereignb (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> What are you trying to change to? I second the suggestion of doing something on a voluntary basis.



 I had a year contract with a regulator doing case management/investigation work which ended in January and would now like to do something more investigationey. Ive got the transferable skills and some experience...maybe I'm being to picky?


----------



## sovereignb (May 14, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Had an interview (which a recruiter had told me was "just a formality before starting work" ) pulled with four hours notice. I'd just finished pressing me trousers and shining me shoes.
> 
> As in straight from 'job offer in everything but name' to nothing. In one phone call,
> 
> It's fucking hard to stay positive sometimes.



What a piss take and frustrating as fuck!


----------



## MickiQ (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> A majority of my background is in social care - I've worked with care leavers and unaccompanied minors. I had a year contract with a regulator doing case management/investigation work which ended in January and would now like to do something more investigationey. Ive got the transferable skills and some experience...maybe I'm being to picky?


fuck no, from my own dealings with them I assure you recruitment agencies are wankers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> A majority of my background is in social care - I've worked with care leavers and unaccompanied minors. I had a year contract with a regulator doing case management/investigation work which ended in January and would now like to do something more investigationey. Ive got the transferable skills and some experience...maybe I'm being to picky?



Keep applying. It can take a stupidly long time esp if you are changing things up slightly. Are you finding roles to apply for directly?


----------



## sovereignb (May 14, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> fuck no, from my own dealings with them I assure you recruitment agencies are wankers.



Well guess I have to rely on finding a permanent job then. In saying that, it was a recruitment agency that got me the last contract in a different field. However, on calling them today, there is nothing they can put me forward for right now.


----------



## sovereignb (May 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Keep applying. It can take a stupidly long time esp if you are changing things up slightly. Are you finding roles to apply for directly?



I had one interview last month which I didn't think went well...but still waiting to hear. I applied for another job which I REALLY want but its taking forever for them to respond regarding interviews. 2 other jobs I applied for I wasn't given interviews following the online assessment 
Its a really testing time and I feel like the bigger the gap the harder it may get, though I'm sure employers understand the job market isn't what it used to be. I work part time in security so that at least shows I'm doing something meanwhile.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I had one interview last month which I didn't think well...but still waiting to hear. I applied for another job which I REALLY want but its taking forever for them to respond regarding interviews. 2 other jobs I applied for I wasn't given interviews following the online assessment
> Its a really testing time and I feel like the bigger the gap the harder it may get, though I'm sure employers understand the job market isn't what it used to be. I work part time in security so that at least shows I'm doing something meanwhile.



That sounds really frustrating :/ I hope something turns up for you very soon


----------



## MickiQ (May 14, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Well guess I have to rely on finding a permanent job then. In saying that, it was a recruitment agency that got me the last contract in a different field. However, on calling them today, there is nothing they can put me forward for right now.


Without wishing to sound ridiculously trite (and it probably does) then follow your heart, don't just accept the word of one agency try others, they don't feel any loyalty to you so don't show any to them.


----------



## sovereignb (May 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Without wishing to sound ridiculously trite (and it probably does) then follow your heart, don't just accept the word of one agency try others, they don't feel any loyalty to you so don't show any to them.


I have no loyalty to any of them either. I'm signed up to two more but all saying the same thing as they all deal with similar work


----------



## sovereignb (May 15, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> _*I had one interview last month which I didn't think went well...but still waiting to hear.*_ I applied for another job which I REALLY want but its taking forever for them to respond regarding interviews. 2 other jobs I applied for I wasn't given interviews following the online assessment
> Its a really testing time and I feel like the bigger the gap the harder it may get, though I'm sure employers understand the job market isn't what it used to be. I work part time in security so that at least shows I'm doing something meanwhile.



Just found out I didn't get that one either!


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Well just joined up to do Hermes delivery. A little extra change cant hurt and to get out the house a couple of hours each day...


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Well just joined up to do Hermes delivery. A little extra change cant hurt and to get out the house a couple of hours each day...


Will you share how you get on with us? I've occasionally thought of this, although my current car is no way suitable.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

Well, I am back on the job market, as it were. Not at all sure how to get a job, since my CV is so fucking awful in terms of anyone wanting to employ me. 

I recently saw a job that I think would have suited me well, but didn't get an interview because it is impossible to spin my work experience into anything else. I was trying to emphasise my voluntary experience, but employers look at previous employment first, and see that I have spent all my adult life doing something unrelated and rule me out straight away. 

I am sure that is what is happening. I think it happened last time, so that the only job I could get was back in the same field. I want to resist that happening, if at all possible, as it no longer suits me. 

But I need the money.


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Will you share how you get on with us? I've occasionally thought of this, although my current car is no way suitable.



 I know a few people who do it full time and seem to manage ok. I'm going to sign up on Monday.
This is all quite a humbling experience but for now it is what it is. I will deffo feedback!


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I know a few people who do it full time and seem to manage ok. I'm going to sign up on Monday.
> This is all quite a humbling experience but for now it is what it is. I will deffo feedback!


Great. What car/van are you using,if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I know a few people who do it full time and seem to manage ok. I'm going to sign up on Monday.
> This is all quite a humbling experience but for now it is what it is. I will deffo feedback!


This is is good in a number of ways, you've got money coming in (always good), taking the pressure off you so  you can look for a more permanent job you want rather than one you feeled forced to, plus it can be presented as a positive on applications that you didn't just wait for the right opportunity to come along but did something in the meantime.


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Well, I am back on the job market, as it were. Not at all sure how to get a job, since my CV is so fucking awful in terms of anyone wanting to employ me.
> 
> I recently saw a job that I think would have suited me well, but didn't get an interview because it is impossible to spin my work experience into anything else. I was trying to emphasise my voluntary experience, but employers look at previous employment first, and see that I have spent all my adult life doing something unrelated and rule me out straight away.
> 
> ...



Seems like we are in the same boat! Do you have a timeframe as to how long your prepared to wait for a role in the right field?


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> This is is good in a number of ways, you've got money coming in (always good), taking the pressure off you so  you can look for a more permanent job you want rather than one you feeled forced to, plus it can be presented as a positive on applications that you didn't just wait for the right opportunity to come along but did something in the meantime.


Your right. I do event security part time too so its not all bad and I'm grateful those options are there. Its just not a way I'm used to living or relying on for my income...


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Great. What car/van are you using,if you don't mind me asking?


I have a Mazda 3 saloon. The two people I know have even smaller cars. Some people use vans, obviously you can pile in more that way and earn more.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Seems like we are in the same boat! Do you have a timeframe as to how long your prepared to wait for a role in the right field?


No. Last time, I was unemployed for 18 months, but about 8 of those months was because I was diagnosed with cancer and had to take myself off the job market for a while. I am hoping that doesn't happen again! 

I thought that I would be okay, being unemployed, for a while, because I had so much that needed sorting but, in fact, I just got even more depressed because I no longer had any way of identifying myself (work has always been really important to me) and got into a vicious circle because I was anxious and stressed during interviews. I am worried that this might happen again. 

The only reason I got the job I am now leaving is because I had just had the all clear after my first ct scan after the cancer treatment, and I was brilliant in the interview. I need to stay upbeat and positive to get a job of any kind. 

But first problem I have is to get to the interview stage!


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> No. Last time, I was unemployed for 18 months, but about 8 of those months was because I was diagnosed with cancer and had to take myself off the job market for a while. I am hoping that doesn't happen again!
> 
> *I thought that I would be okay, being unemployed, for a while, because I had so much that needed sorting but, in fact, I just got even more depressed because I no longer had any way of identifying myself (work has always been really important to me) and got into a vicious circle because I was anxious and stressed during interviews. I am worried that this might happen again. *
> 
> ...



God that sounds awful and I hope your health remain good. BIB is me all over and ive had some really dark days recently. I have realised that's its not healthy to get identity from our jobs, though I completely understand why, its times like this when we are left to think "who the fuck am I?"
If you are interested in registering for any part time security/stewarding work, let me know. Money is not amazing but its something and you sometimes get some really interesting events.

Lets not call them problems, lets call them milestone


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> God that sounds awful and I hope your health remain good. BIB is me all over and ive had some really dark days recently. I have realised that's its not healthy to get identity from our jobs, though I completely understand why, its times like this when we are left to think "who the fuck am I?"
> If you are interested in registering for any part time security/stewarding work, let me know. Money is not amazing but its something and you sometimes get some really interesting events.
> 
> Lets not call them problems, lets call them milestone


I can't do stewarding or security work because I can't stand around for long enough. Dodgy knees and dodgy back  

Back in the day, I just registered with an employment agency and, because I can touch type, there was lots of temporary work available, which was quite good fun because, although the job was tedious, I got to meet lots of different people, and visit a variety of workplaces.  And no-one looked a cv! These days, people don't employ typists, and they look at cvs even for temporary work


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I can't do stewarding or security work because I can't stand around for long enough. Dodgy knees and dodgy back
> 
> Back in the day, I just registered with an employment agency and, because I can touch type, there was lots of temporary work available, which was quite good fun because, although the job was tedious, I got to meet lots of different people, and visit a variety of workplaces.  And no-one looked a cv! These days, people don't employ typists, and they look at cvs even for temporary work



Definitely no stewarding for you then...I'm gonna be standing for 12 hours at THE wedding on Saturday 

I believe a job changeover can be done...keep the faith!


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Within 5 minutes two calls from agencies...one offering me social work yet again and another for an Executive Officer public sector role offering £10 per hour.
FFS no disrespect to anyone earning that amount but really? Who is making up these rates?
Yesterday I had a call regarding an investigation role...I returned the call but the fuckers haven't bothered calling me back.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

£10 an hour is pretty reasonable money, certainly up here. If you are in London it might be different, but I certainly wouldn't say no to a £10 an hour job, a good 25% above minimum wage.


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> £10 an hour is pretty reasonable money, certainly up here. If you are in London it might be different, but I certainly wouldn't say no to a £10 an hour job, a good 25% above minimum wage.



I am in London and don't think its reasonable at all. 10 years ago I was earning 16 p/hr, my last permanent role was around 30K. It seems they want people to do more work for less money. Each to their own but with over 15 years work behind me and good skill set, I think I should be offered more. By the time I've travelled into zone 1 every week, there'll be barely anything left!


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I am in London and don't think its reasonable at all.



Fair enough. 



> 10 years ago I was earning 16 p/hr, my last permanent role was around 30K. It seems they want people to do more work for less money.



Yep


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I am in London and don't think its reasonable at all. 10 years ago I was earning 16 p/hr, my last permanent role was around 30K. It seems they want people to do more work for less money. Each to their own but with over 15 years work behind me and good skill set, I think I should be offered more. By the time I've travelled into zone 1 every week, there'll be barely anything left!



Is the EO role one you would want if the money were right?


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Is the EO role one you would want if the money were right?




Hmmmm if I'm honest not particularly


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I can't do stewarding or security work because I can't stand around for long enough. Dodgy knees and dodgy back
> 
> Back in the day, I just registered with an employment agency and, because I can touch type, there was lots of temporary work available, which was quite good fun because, although the job was tedious, I got to meet lots of different people, and visit a variety of workplaces.  And no-one looked a cv! These days, people don't employ typists, and they look at cvs even for temporary work


What about general admin work? Have you considered a basic computing course covering such things as Excel or Powerpoint? especially if you get some practice coding basic macro's It's amazing how many people struggle with such things. Or alternatively didn't you use to work in a trade union (and my wife says I never pay attention) perhaps you could push your soft skills like being able to mediate  between people and get them talking to each other rather than mere practical ones like typing.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> What about general admin work? .



My own experience, and it may be different in different parts of the country, is that these sort of jobs are massively oversubscribed, even at minimum wage.

I'm not saying don't do it. I am saying be realistic about the odds. The qualifications like CLAIT, EDCL etc that I went to college to get, well most people under 30 have that level of computer skills anyway. 

Unless you've got extra skills like second languages expect a lot of competition even for NMW work.


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

All the jobs on Reed, Indeed and CV library just seem like recruitment agencies trying to catch fish!


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> All the jobs on Reed, Indeed and CV library just seem like recruitment agencies trying to catch fish!


You are preaching to the converted, been freelancing these last 3 years since I last got made redundant and while there a few good ones out there, there are an awful lot of tossers who quite often are advertising the same job, I've discovered that it's best to call them rather than just send your CV off blind, then keep a note of the ones who say they will call you back and don't and don't bother with them again.
There are some companies who advertise direct, I don't know about permanent work but I have twice found 6 months contract work with companies advertising direct on Indeed.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

Seriously thinking about upping sticks, leaving my home town and heading for the beautiful south for a fresh start.

It's probably just a passing thought, hopefully I'll feel differently in the morning...


----------



## chilango (May 16, 2018)

Offered an interview for one, quickly followed by an offer of an interview for another 




...on the same day 

Already said I'll attend the firsr. Hmmm. What chance the second will rearrange for me?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> £10 an hour is pretty reasonable money, certainly up here. If you are in London it might be different, but I certainly wouldn't say no to a £10 an hour job, a good 25% above minimum wage.


It is not even as much as the London Living Wage, which has been set at 10.20.

London Living Wage to rise by 45p to £10.20 an hour


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> What about general admin work? Have you considered a basic computing course covering such things as Excel or Powerpoint? especially if you get some practice coding basic macro's It's amazing how many people struggle with such things. Or alternatively didn't you use to work in a trade union (and my wife says I never pay attention) perhaps you could push your soft skills like being able to mediate  between people and get them talking to each other rather than mere practical ones like typing.


yes, I have worked for trade unions for decades - that is my problem. 
I don't need a computing course - I can already use Excel and PowerPoint, and Access and Word 

And I can code basic macros. 

I have high level admin skills, but my cv will show me as having worked for trade unions since 1989, and therein lies the problem, I believe. 

It would be fine, if it was like it used to be when applying for temping jobs...


----------



## Slo-mo (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is not even as much as the London Living Wage, which has been set at 10.20.
> 
> London Living Wage to rise by 45p to £10.20 an hour


Yeah, I fully agree the minimum wage in London should be higher.

Perhaps it should be devolved to the mayor or assembly?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> My own experience, and it may be different in different parts of the country, is that these sort of jobs are massively oversubscribed, even at minimum wage.
> 
> I'm not saying don't do it. I am saying be realistic about the odds. The qualifications like CLAIT, EDCL etc that I went to college to get, well most people under 30 have that level of computer skills anyway.
> 
> Unless you've got extra skills like second languages expect a lot of competition even for NMW work.


Exactly. And, if I apply for these roles, even as a temp, at the age of 60 after more than 30 years as a trade union official, I can't see myself being top of their lists


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Seriously thinking about upping sticks, leaving my home town and heading for the beautiful south for a fresh start.
> 
> It's probably just a passing thought, hopefully I'll feel differently in the morning...



God I so know that feeling, except I wanna leave the UK...not thatll answer all my problems.
Is it because you think there are more work opportunities down south?

Without sounding bad, its good to know I'm not the only one feeling a bit shit!


----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is not even as much as the London Living Wage, which has been set at 10.20.
> 
> London Living Wage to rise by 45p to £10.20 an hour



Cant believe I forgot its gone up...that makes me even more pissed off!
So is the job market completely fucked then?


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 17, 2018)

I've been offered the job... Just negotiating the salary now.


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2018)

chilango said:


> Offered an interview for one, quickly followed by an offer of an interview for another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've rearranged. Which is great. Otoh, I hate interviews and tend to do really badly at them, and have now got two - possibly full dayers -  to "look forward" to.


----------



## sovereignb (May 17, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I've been offered the job... Just negotiating the salary now.


CONGRATS!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 17, 2018)

chilango said:


> They've rearranged. Which is great. Otoh, I hate interviews and tend to do really badly at them, and have now got two - possibly full dayers -  to "look forward" to.



Liking that they've been flexible! 



sovereignb said:


> CONGRATS!


Ta


----------



## Slo-mo (May 18, 2018)

Interview for me at ten. Agonizing about whether to wear a tie. Very nervous even though it's only a temp role til September.


----------



## sim667 (May 18, 2018)

Not about me...... my partner is driving me mad with her obsession with changing job instantly.

I understand she doesn't like where she is because she says her managers are scum and she doesn't like being on call (plus the commute, which she says is too expensive), but it pays well for what she does (somehow she still manages to spend all of her money though). In the last 3/4 months she's gone from wanting to be a policewoman, to primary school teacher, and now into IT.

She's been looking for IT jobs for a grand sum of 2-3 weeks (I've sent her CV off to two freinds, and a recruitment company interviewed her for a project management job despite having almost no background in IT), and is now "desperate" considering taking an internship for a year at the same office she currently works at for a £10,000+ pay drop, no guarantee of a job after the year internship, working for the same company she absolutely hates.

I understand she wants to get experience...... But 2-3 weeks of job hunting and then taking the first, probably shit thing you come across seems counter intuitive to me..... I'm not being mad here am I?


----------



## MickiQ (May 18, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Interview for me at ten. Agonizing about whether to wear a tie. Very nervous even though it's only a temp role til September.


too late to help you now but wear a tie, It might not count against you if you don't look smart but it will definitely not count against if you do.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 18, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> too late to help you now but wear a tie, It might not count against you if you don't look smart but it will definitely not count against if you do.


I actually went no tie in the end, because there is a certain amount of archive/warehouse involved as well as pure PC work.

Anyway, despite or because of that I got it, so it does give me some space until September.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 18, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I actually went no tie in the end, because there is a certain amount of archive/warehouse involved as well as pure PC work.
> 
> Anyway, despite or because of that I got it, so it does give me some space until September.



Congratulations!


----------



## Slo-mo (May 18, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. It is good news, but the hassle involved even in getting this short term minimum wage position has certainly hardened my belief that I want to do something less competitive long term.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 18, 2018)

I got my offer letter for the job today. The salary is way below what I'm on now, which isn't loads tbf... but getting a job over here is really tough even for people who have grown up here or are fluent. The hope is it'll get me back on track in my career (I'm doing something unrelated atm), develop some more skills and I'll get a better job in a year or so.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> too late to help you now but wear a tie, It might not count against you if you don't look smart but it will definitely not count against if you do.


I was talking to someone the other day who said that it DID count against people to wear a tie, because the organisation had specified that they wanted to see people in casual wear. It was seen as not having read the brief, if the men wore a tie. 

I think that is a bit mean, because I assume some guys are just more comfortable if they dress smartly for an interview, and able to perform better.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was talking to someone the other day who said that it DID count against people to wear a tie, because the organisation had specified that they wanted to see people in casual wear. It was seen as not having read the brief, if the men wore a tie.
> 
> I think that is a bit mean, because I assume some guys are just more comfortable if they dress smartly for an interview, and able to perform better.



dunno really.  

if they specifically give a dress code for the interview, then you know where you stand, and would be inclined to agree that it shows you haven't read the brief.

but think most people would prefer to feel they are in the right sort of place, whatever that is.  

i guess in a 'creative' sort of role, interviewers might be put off by someone who looked very conventional.

i went for an interview a few years back (and didn't get) for an admin sort of thing at a college, and dressed 'business' - the interviewers were more than a little bit casual.  not sure if that counted against me, or what.


----------



## MickiQ (May 18, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was talking to someone the other day who said that it DID count against people to wear a tie, because the organisation had specified that they wanted to see people in casual wear. It was seen as not having read the brief, if the men wore a tie.
> 
> I think that is a bit mean, because I assume some guys are just more comfortable if they dress smartly for an interview, and able to perform better.


That's fair enough anyone who goes to an interview without reading the brief deserves what they get, I know of one outfit that would chuck application forms in the bin that weren't written in block capitals in black  not because they cared but because they put that in the brief to check whether people were reading it.


----------



## sovereignb (May 18, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Interview for me at ten. Agonizing about whether to wear a tie. Very nervous even though it's only a temp role til September.



Congrats! You cant go wrong with wearing a tie can you? How did it go anyway?
In case your still interested, the Hermes sign up was very easy, training next week and then straight in doing rounds...

Edit: I see it...congrats again. Its great how things can change round so quickly. Did the role come out of the blue?


----------



## sovereignb (May 18, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Not about me...... my partner is driving me mad with her obsession with changing job instantly.
> 
> I understand she doesn't like where she is because she says her managers are scum and she doesn't like being on call (plus the commute, which she says is too expensive), but it pays well for what she does (somehow she still manages to spend all of her money though). In the last 3/4 months she's gone from wanting to be a policewoman, to primary school teacher, and now into IT.
> 
> ...



Your not being mad, but desperation can make some do crazy things. So her rationale for taking an internship at the same place she hates is???


----------



## Slo-mo (May 19, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Congrats! You cant go wrong with wearing a tie can you? How did it go anyway?
> In case your still interested, the Hermes sign up was very easy, training next week and then straight in doing rounds...
> 
> Edit: I see it...congrats again. Its great how things can change round so quickly. Did the role come out of the blue?


From an agency I'd worked for before. Either agency or the client messed me about a bit.  I'm not sure which  it was.

First it was yes, then the interview was inexplicably cancelled and then suddenly it was back on again. I get the impression their first choice let them down, but I'll take the win either way. 

What concerns me is, if this is how hard it is to get work in the admin field when the economy is supposedly good, what is it going to be like come the next recession?

And the next recession will come, sooner or later.


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Your not being mad, but desperation can make some do crazy things. So her rationale for taking an internship at the same place she hates is???


Its a good introduction for her to work in IT.

But.... she's never worked in IT before so she doesn't even know if she'd like it. The pay is a 10k pay cut, but still in the same tax bracket, and still spending £2.5k a year communiting.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 22, 2018)

I feel really conflicted about this job offer. It's a pay cut of about a third, i would still be able to get by because I've been saving that amount each month to pay off my overdraft (I'll still be able to pay off a bit towards it each month just not as much).

The main worry is that the person before me got fired during their probation. I asked about it in my initial interview and got some fluff about the team expanding blah blah but it didn't ring true for various reasons. I had a call with them this morning and asked about it more directly. And was told the person before didn't make it through probation because of poor performance. I asked you did this is something the company has to deal with often and was reassured that it's not that common with them.
I know that this happens from time to time but I would basically be giving up a job with a higher salary and better benefits for somewhere totally unknown that could very easily fuck me off as I'd be going through probation. 

I feel hesitant. Anyone got any advice for me?


----------



## MickiQ (May 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Its a good introduction for her to work in IT.
> 
> But.... she's never worked in IT before so she doesn't even know if she'd like it. The pay is a 10k pay cut, but still in the same tax bracket, and still spending £2.5k a year communiting.


What particular IT will she be learning to do in this role? Some IT skills are very portable and in very high demand, some aren't


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> What particular IT will she be learning to do in this role? Some IT skills are very portable and in very high demand, some aren't


Not sure entirely....

I've got a feeling there might be a lot of resetting passwords.

It seems she's thought better of it now.


----------



## MickiQ (May 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Not sure entirely....
> 
> I've got a feeling there might be a lot of resetting passwords.
> 
> It seems she's thought better of it now.


basic helpdesk stuff then so not in much demand I'm afraid, it's also the sort of work that tends to get sent abroad


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2018)

Found a perfect-ush job...have come to the library to crack on with an application. Now see that the essential criteria for the job is to drive and have use of a car. Apart from that the job was what I am looking for and more than capable of doing.

/Cries.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2018)

Urgh.

Two consecutive days of interviews.

One half-day. One full-day. Am knackered.

Been offered the first, but currently "negotiating" after a pretty lowball offer.

Am awaiting news on the second.

Fuck I hate this.

Though it's still better than endless rejections.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2018)

Negotiation went astonishingly well


----------



## RubyToogood (May 24, 2018)

So I finally had an interview for this, via Skype because I did have a bit of a relapse and had to pull out of the first one. Skype interview went well - I was awesomely relaxed because I was sitting in my own bedroom.

They have made me an offer I can't understand...! There's a lengthy voicemail on my phone but I can't hear most of it. And they've now disappeared for the long weekend. It sounds like it would be a pay cut. I don't see any reason to leave my current job, which is ok in its way, for something which is less money and a much worse commute. If it was part time I could do it on top of my current job, which might be worth doing as at the moment I'm topping up with sketchy occasional freelancing.

Except that I keep falling into this thing of having two part time jobs, and I don't really want to do that any more, I just want one decent one!

But then it would be worth doing if it led to something better. But somehow jobs you take in the hope they'll lead to something better never do.

If they're really offering me a pay cut, I can only assume they're not that bothered whether I accept or not.

Anyway I guess I'll have to wait till Tuesday to find out what exactly they're suggesting 

I didn't get an interview for a job I applied for at an old employer at all, which is annoying. My plan now if neither of those panned out was going to be to stop jobhunting, accept being skint, take the summer off to properly kick the labyrinthitis and start again in the autumn.



RubyToogood said:


> So. I met someone at a tech event who is hiring. Very cool nonprofit organisation and very much the kind of thing I want to do, from an unexpected but very welcome angle. I got through an initial technical test and phone interview and am due to go in for another technical test and an interview with presentation.
> 
> I am all of a dither.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickiQ (May 25, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> So I finally had an interview for this, via Skype because I did have a bit of a relapse and had to pull out of the first one. Skype interview went well - I was awesomely relaxed because I was sitting in my own bedroom.
> 
> They have made me an offer I can't understand...! There's a lengthy voicemail on my phone but I can't hear most of it. And they've now disappeared for the long weekend. It sounds like it would be a pay cut. I don't see any reason to leave my current job, which is ok in its way, for something which is less money and a much worse commute. If it was part time I could do it on top of my current job, which might be worth doing as at the moment I'm topping up with sketchy occasional freelancing.
> 
> ...


Do they know about or fully understand your mental issues? I presume your current employee is OK with them but you have no certainty that these new people will be.  First couple of years it's easy to get rid of someone and difficult for you to prove discrimination.
I wouldn't take a job further away for less money without either a rock solid guarantee it would lead to something a lot better or I really felt I had to leave where I was.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 25, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Do they know about or fully understand your mental issues? I presume your current employee is OK with them but you have no certainty that these new people will be.  First couple of years it's easy to get rid of someone and difficult for you to prove discrimination.
> I wouldn't take a job further away for less money without either a rock solid guarantee it would lead to something a lot better or I really felt I had to leave where I was.


The relapse was not a mental health one, that is very stable and doesn't affect my work much. I'm recovering from labyrinthitis (inner ear thing, makes you dizzy and sick). But anyway they do know I'm agoraphobic and it's not necessarily a minus in this job. In fact I took the risk of making a thing of it in my presentation and they liked it. I think from what I could hear they're suggesting a delayed start to give me time to get over the inner ear thing, which is a good idea.


----------



## sovereignb (May 25, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> So I finally had an interview for this, via Skype because I did have a bit of a relapse and had to pull out of the first one. Skype interview went well - I was awesomely relaxed because I was sitting in my own bedroom.
> 
> They have made me an offer I can't understand...! There's a lengthy voicemail on my phone but I can't hear most of it. And they've now disappeared for the long weekend. It sounds like it would be a pay cut. I don't see any reason to leave my current job, which is ok in its way, for something which is less money and a much worse commute. If it was part time I could do it on top of my current job, which might be worth doing as at the moment I'm topping up with sketchy occasional freelancing.
> 
> ...



Well at least you managed to get an interview and be successful, which you didn't think you could do!

Wait until Tuesday so you can make an informed decision. Do you think they are offering less than was advertised or did you know how much it would be when you applied?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Well at least you managed to get an interview and be successful, which you didn't think you could do!
> 
> Wait until Tuesday so you can make an informed decision. Do you think they are offering less than was advertised or did you know how much it would be when you applied?


I think they recruit fairly continuously to different levels of the same job and they may well be offering me the junior version because although I know a lot about the subject area in general and have some very relevant skills and experience, I don't have deep technical knowledge of the thing I'd mostly be doing so I'd need to start with some training.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 27, 2018)

I'm filling out an application form just now and one of the main questions is: "Please tell us about something you are proud of"

I'm not proud of anything really


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm filling out an application form just now and one of the main questions is: "Please tell us about something you are proud of"
> 
> I'm not proud of anything really





how about trying to think of something you've done at work that a good corporate drone would be proud of?


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm filling out an application form just now and one of the main questions is: "Please tell us about something you are proud of"
> 
> I'm not proud of anything really


Any children?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> I think they recruit fairly continuously to different levels of the same job and they may well be offering me the junior version because although I know a lot about the subject area in general and have some very relevant skills and experience, I don't have deep technical knowledge of the thing I'd mostly be doing so I'd need to start with some training.



 at "they recruit fairly continuously" - why?  are they always expanding?  or do they have a high turnover?  (compared to others in whatever line of business it is) - an obvious high turnover would make me think twice about joining an organisation.

on the other paw, if they are recruiting often to different levels, is it the sort of role where you might join at a level a bit lower than you like but would stand a good chance of a job at a higher level coming up within a year or so?

or is it the sort of organisation that just recruits and never promotes people unless they are on the graduate fast track sort of thing?


----------



## sovereignb (May 29, 2018)

so i didn't even get an interview for the job i really wanted...its taken 2 months for the fuckers to get back to me. Im not even pissed off, just a lil numb if im honest. Oh well, i guess im gonna have to be a bit less selective


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> so i didn't even get an interview for the job i really wanted...its taken 2 months for the fuckers to get back to me. Im not even pissed off, just a lil numb if im honest. Oh well, i guess im gonna have to be a bit less selective


Happened to me also, a job I was perfectly suited for and wanted to do, and they didn't even shortlist me for interview, or tell me why …. it stinks … be relentless (its the only option)


----------



## RubyToogood (May 29, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> so i didn't even get an interview for the job i really wanted...its taken 2 months for the fuckers to get back to me. Im not even pissed off, just a lil numb if im honest. Oh well, i guess im gonna have to be a bit less selective


They actually got back to you? Amazing. This happens to me all the time. Perfectly suited to the job, killer application, no interview.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at "they recruit fairly continuously" - why?  are they always expanding?  or do they have a high turnover?  (compared to others in whatever line of business it is) - an obvious high turnover would make me think twice about joining an organisation.
> 
> on the other paw, if they are recruiting often to different levels, is it the sort of role where you might join at a level a bit lower than you like but would stand a good chance of a job at a higher level coming up within a year or so?
> 
> or is it the sort of organisation that just recruits and never promotes people unless they are on the graduate fast track sort of thing?


1. Expanding (or at any rate, got a lot of work on).
2. Possibly, how good a chance I'd want to establish.
3. Don't think so.

They haven't got back in touch yet to explain the content of the inaudible voicemail. The more I think about it the more I think a pay cut really doesn't say "we very much want you to take this job" and I'm a bit pissed off given that I was upfront about my expectations from the start.


----------



## sovereignb (May 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> They actually got back to you? Amazing. This happens to me all the time. Perfectly suited to the job, killer application, no interview.


Yeah i got the standard "unfortunately your application..." bullshit. I mean it was the Ministry of Justice so id expect them to come back with something. Im disappointed...i really thought i did a good application and they were happy to take people from a variety of backgrounds, though i think the latter part is a little bullshit. Here is hoping something comes through soon...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I mean it was the Ministry of Justice



There was something in the news recently (guardian article here) that they are about to make large scale cuts (obviously don't know exactly what job you applied for) so they will be seeking to re-deploy existing staff (and avoid redundancy pay-outs) before hiring new people.

It's not at all unlikely that they advertised before the scale of the cuts was decided, then decided not to fill the job externally (yet at least) so i wouldn't take it personally.

having said that did you go about the application in the 'competency' style, giving good examples of what you've done in the past (probably in a job but could be in a voluntary role or studying or something else) to illustrate that you met the 'person requirements' or whatever the heck they call it this week?  

It is a different approach to the CV and covering letter - most of the public sector tends to use this, and some people don't really get the hang of it.  happy to waffle a bit more about this (here or PM if you'd rather) another time - I ought to be in bed by now...


----------



## sovereignb (May 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> There was something in the news recently (guardian article here) that they are about to make large scale cuts (obviously don't know exactly what job you applied for) so they will be seeking to re-deploy existing staff (and avoid redundancy pay-outs) before hiring new people.
> 
> It's not at all unlikely that they advertised before the scale of the cuts was decided, then decided not to fill the job externally (yet at least) so i wouldn't take it personally.
> 
> ...




Hmmm potentially that was it...not that it really matters now!
Yes the shitty competency style question which i don't think proves anything as to who is best for the job. Tend to hate them but with this application i thought i gave pretty solid examples (mixture of work experience and personal life) using the STAR method...i thought i would at LEAST get an interview...but no. I felt this was the perfect because it was investigation work, 40 minute commute and i wouldn't be completely office based.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 30, 2018)

Finally talked to them. They've increased the offer so it's only a tiny cut. As I suspected they'd put me at the top of the junior grade. They basically said I could do it full or part time and be home-based or office-based.

They thought promotion to mid level would come quite soon and admitted something I had suspected about the job that I would be doing pretty much the same thing over and over at the moment.

My feeling at the moment is that it would make a good additional job to my current one. It's not killer enough to make me want to leave. But it is an interesting direction. I've had jobs that were nice jobs, rather than necessarily impressive, weighty ones, and it fits that mould.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 7, 2018)

Really thrown by an application asking for a cover letter and a section asking for me to write about my skills and experience, whilst already asking for my CV. Struggling to do so without just repeating myself.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 7, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Really thrown by an application asking for a cover letter and a section asking for me to write about my skills and experience, whilst already asking for my CV. Struggling to do so without just repeating myself.


Repeat yourself then, if there is something that you want to draw their attention too this is a good chance to make sure they read about it 2 or 3 times rather than just the once.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 26, 2018)

Another interview gone wrong. Maybe im just shit at interviews or im not selling myself enough getting into a different field of work. I was apparently too laidback in this one.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 26, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Another interview gone wrong. Maybe im just shit at interviews or im not selling myself enough getting into a different field of work. I was apparently too laidback in this one.


Are you clear about why you want a change in direction? Also, have you had changes before? They may think that you'll just up and leave at the first chance (even if it's not true).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 26, 2018)

I have officially been unemployed for 2 months now. It's been great and I could quite easily stay away for work for the rest of the summer too. That feels risky and indulgent though so I dug deep and at least bookmarked a couple of jobs today. That's all I can manage though as I really do not feel motivated to job hunt at all.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I have officially been unemployed for 2 months now. It's been great and I could quite easily stay away for work for the rest of the summer too. That feels risky and indulgent though so I dug deep and at least bookmarked a couple of jobs today. That's all I can manage though as I really do not feel motivated to job hunt at all.


That's more than I did some days. And having a break between jobs is fantastic, I'm on mine at the moment and I really needed a break. New job starts in a few weeks so still have plenty of free time to do, well, whatever I want.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 28, 2018)

I've broken the procrastination skin....finally! 

I have spent the last 2 hours in the library getting an application form completed and identifying some reading I can do to help me ace the poxy supporting statement  I have a full 10 days to complete it, waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

I have reverted to tried and tested study methods to get the job hunting/applications done.  I simply will not do it at home because of distraction so I bring my laptop to the library and TA DAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH a light bulb comes on and I focus! What a palaver!


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I've broken the procrastination skin....finally!
> 
> I have spent the last 2 hours in the library getting an application form completed and identifying some reading I can do to help me ace the poxy supporting statement  I have a full 10 days to complete it, waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> I have reverted to tried and tested study methods to get the job hunting/applications done.  I simply will not do it at home because of distraction so I bring my laptop to the library and TA DAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH a light bulb comes on and I focus! What a palaver!


I need to stop procrastinating as well if I could just get round to it.


----------



## izz (Jul 8, 2018)

Right then cool kids, what jobsites are you all using and has anyone had any success with them ?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2018)

izz said:


> Right then cool kids, what jobsites are you all using and has anyone had any success with them ?


I was last job hunting last year but the better ones I used were: 

indeed.co.uk 
reed.co.uk
totaljobs.com 
cv-library.co.uk 
monster.co.uk

I applied to jobs from each of them. 

Does depend a little on what sort of job you are going for, sometimes there are specialist places for example for teachers there is the TES Times Educational Supplement where teaching jobs are advertised.


----------



## izz (Jul 8, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I was last job hunting last year but the better ones I used were:
> 
> indeed.co.uk
> reed.co.uk
> ...


Thank you weltweit - did you get work from any of them ?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2018)

izz said:


> Thank you weltweit - did you get work from any of them ?


The job I got in the end was advertised first direct by the employer on indeed, and then I was also contacted by a recruiter, about that same job, who had accessed my CV on one of the above sites.

You can upload your CV in word format to each of the above sites. Indeed is a bit clunky and takes a little more time but it is worth uploading your CV to them weekly, because that way people see that you are current and looking.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2018)

izz what kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## izz (Jul 8, 2018)

weltweit said:


> izz what kind of job are you looking for?


Project/programme management, ideally deputy PPM, Bath/Somerset


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2018)

izz said:


> Project/programme management, ideally deputy PPM, Bath/Somerset


Aha, then those job sites should be of interest to you. Also you just might find a job hunting club somewhere near you. When I was living in Surrey there was an executive job hunting club which met on a Friday afternoon and it was really useful, plus a good chance to network.


----------



## izz (Jul 8, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Aha, then those job sites should be of interest to you. Also you just might find a job hunting club somewhere near you. When I was living in Surrey there was an executive job hunting club which met on a Friday afternoon and it was really useful, plus a good chance to network.


Too kind


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2018)

Threadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!! 

I have finally completed and sent off an application after over two months and 2 weeks of unemployment. 

I have taken my sweet time over the personal statement and it is the fucking bomb. 

This job is mine if I want it...I could do it standing on my head although it also opens up areas of challenge and learning for me.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2018)

Rutita1 I had no idea you were out of work, you kept that to yourself, best of luck with this one and I hope it comes off for you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Rutita1 I had no idea you were out of work, you kept that to yourself, best of luck with this one and I hope it comes off for you.




Thanks weltweit but I didn't keep t to myself mate  I have posted on this thread about it just not in the last few weeks as I have been busy being a lady of leisure  getting on with all those other things one has time to do when they are not at work...you know like decorating, gardening, attending day courses, swimming, going to the gym, recovering from the stress of the past 4 years on a challenging frontline project, sleeping like a baby and enjoying the amazing weather!  

Thanks again for your kind wishes


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry, I missed your posts, I don't always keep up with this thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 17, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Threadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!
> 
> I have finally completed and sent off an application after over two months and 2 weeks of unemployment.
> 
> ...




Got back from a festival yesterday. Email inviting me to interview for this job was waiting for me! 

10 minute presentation and interview questions format.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

I am looking _again_ for something new and am enduring the pain of recruitcunts


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2018)

I've just started the job I was unsure about because of its location and my continuing collection of illnesses. They said they'd factored in not knowing if or when I'd be able to get into the office and actually there's a lengthy induction and training process I may as well be getting on with remotely. I think it will all work out in some way.

It's a bit odd though working entirely from home. I'm simultaneously trying to rehabilitate by increasing my activity levels so I'm going to partially base myself from a local co-working space which is near the park for walks and the sports centre for swims, and then try to use ones further and further afield. So I need to find a line of PAYG co-working spaces or peaceful cafes with wifi, between home and the city


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2018)

seen something possibly worth applying for.

location would be a slightly easier commute from here (and much easier if i do manage to move back to SE London)

slightly less money than current job to start with, but pay is a bit more structured and generally would be back to where I am now after a year or two, and offers at least the opportunity of future progress rather than just counting down the years to retirement.

main worry is getting a crappy reference (following crummy health earlier this year) and not getting it - and then being in an even more difficult position with current job

blargh


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Got back from a festival yesterday. Email inviting me to interview for this job was waiting for me!
> 
> 10 minute presentation and interview questions format.


over the phone or face to  face?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am looking _again_ for something new and am enduring the pain of recruitcunts


A group of people only slightly higher in the scheme of things than child murderers, the thing I hate about recruitment agencies is the number of times that you send your CV and never hear a peep after that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 14, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Threadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!
> 
> I have finally completed and sent off an application after over two months and 2 weeks of unemployment.
> 
> ...





Rutita1 said:


> Got back from a festival yesterday. Email inviting me to interview for this job was waiting for me!
> 
> 10 minute presentation and interview questions format.



Update: This intervew was vile.  I really didn't like the people interviewing me...manager and CEO. I didn't like the place. I didn't like the way the receptionists were rolling their eyes about the volunteer whilst I was waiting to go in to the interview. It just wouldn't have been a good fit.  

I answered all the questions, did the presentation. Felt that my responses were good enough etc but the interaction with the interviewers was like treacle. At first I thought it may have been because it was really hot, late n the day etc but in hindsight I think it was more than that. They were uninterested in my answers, 3 times mishearing or not hearing what I said and questioning it. They didn't smile once, poker faced and dead behind the eyes. I reckon they had already interviewed someone they liked earlier in the day and were just going through the motions/honouring the appointments they had made.

I spoke to my other half as soon as I was out of there and said I didn't think I would get it nor would I take it if they did offer. 

ION...my second application directly after the above was also successful and I was offered the job last week subject to funding. I've had a confirmation email from the plus a phone conversation but am now in an email discussion with the CEO to get a clear sense of whether or not I should keep on job hunting/how secure that funding is.

The interview was a dream. I arrived, was welcomed warmly and given the interview questions and a quiet room to sit in whilst I thought about my answers. The preamble above the questions set a very relaxed and adult tone which was continued during the interview with both the panel being warm/smiley/interested/open etc. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2018)

I am trying to translate "i am pissed off with current bunch of cockwombles, and want a job where i won't be seen as just counting down the years to retirement because i'm in my 40s" in to something that sounds good in a "why do you want this job?" sort of thing


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am trying to translate "i am pissed off with current bunch of cockwombles, and want a job where i won't be seen as just counting down the years to retirement because i'm in my 40s" in to something that sounds good in a "why do you want this job?" sort of thing


Whilst I enjoy my current job, I don't feel it fully stretches me as much as it could and I am looking for new challenges?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Whilst I enjoy my current job, I don't feel it fully stretches me as much as it could and I am looking for new challenges?



yes, something like that...

i am having difficulty expressing it without the word 'cockwombles' though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am trying to translate "i am pissed off with current bunch of cockwombles, and want a job where i won't be seen as just counting down the years to retirement because i'm in my 40s" in to something that sounds good in a "why do you want this job?" sort of thing




Trick is to talk about your hopes for the new place and not focus on the current one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, something like that...
> 
> i am having difficulty expressing it without the word 'cockwombles' though



'Am really excited about the possibilities for professional growth and learning in this role as well as hoping there are no cockwombles about to spoil things'


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, something like that...
> 
> i am having difficulty expressing it without the word 'cockwombles' though


cockwombles would not be a good word to use no matter how accurate it may actually be


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Trick is to talk about your hopes for the new place and not focus on the current one.



i know...



MickiQ said:


> cockwombles would not be a good word to use no matter how accurate it may actually be



i suppose not, although



Rutita1 said:


> 'Am really excited about the possibilities for professional growth and learning in this role as well as hoping there are no cockwombles about to spoil things'


----------



## Riklet (Aug 16, 2018)

So now Im unemployed, back living at home, just focusing on getting my driving license sorted and doing something new rather than PGCE and straight into more teaching. Been thinking about learning to code python and look into data analysis tools or do an IT course. Or copywriting online.

Really dont want to be stuck on computers all day though, I need something more physical. Got this sudden recent idea of doing an electronic/electrical engineering course perhaps, or getting trained up, but job hunting and so on... I dont even know where to start.

In the mean time can do EFL or even tutoring jobs - might not be a bad idea to get my GCSE maths and physics up to scratch!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 17, 2018)

Interviews are a 2 way street right?

I had my first interview today since being back in London and I feel privileged to have got an interview but, and it's a big but...the whole thing felt very rushed, very odd, perfunctory and impersonal. 15 minutes. When I've interviewed people, 15 minutes was basically a big fat no but I had to choose my interview slot online and they were all 15 minute slots.

I think I performed well and I have no idea whether they will make me an offer.

This is my first interview with the NHS so I have no idea whether this is normal or whether it is this team in particular. There was just no love in the room.

Hmmm


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am trying to translate "i am pissed off with current bunch of cockwombles, and want a job where i won't be seen as just counting down the years to retirement because i'm in my 40s" in to something that sounds good in a "why do you want this job?" sort of thing



Application in, online test thing (pretty much primary school level maths) done.

Noticed today that closing date has been extended a month (was today, now mid September)



And seen something else, except it is in milton keynes

 again.



Mrs Miggins said:


> Interviews are a 2 way street right?



indeed.

i have had a few interviews where i have come to the conclusion at some point during the interview that i don't want to work for that organisation / those people / both


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have had a few interviews where i have come to the conclusion at some point during the interview that i don't want to work for that organisation / those people / both


That's exactly what happened in the vile interview I mentioned above.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> indeed.
> 
> i have had a few interviews where i have come to the conclusion at some point during the interview that i don't want to work for that organisation / those people / both


Yeah the more I think about it the more I think it is not the right job for me. At this stage I have no idea whether they will even offer it to me but I just have an all round bad feeling about it and I really don't have to jump at the first thing that comes up as I can continue temping and wait for the right job.

There was just so little care that they were either going through the motions to make up the numbers or they really just didn't care which makes me think they are not going to care about whoever is actually in the job. One of them gave me the proper head to toe look up and down with a slightly disdainful face which made me think hmmmm....who does that to a candidate?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2018)

I did the application for the job in milton keynes - they want me to go for what sounds like an assessment thing next week.

the other job (the one that's had closing date extended) of course appeals more and is london based.

do i want to go through an assessment thing then (hopefully) have to try and get another day off for an interview - which may or may not be the end of it?

do i want to go through it all and then have mum-tat go through the roof if i talk about moving a bit further away?  (although if i had a job i could afford to live local to, i could get to her place a bit more often rather than being too bloody knackered come the weekend)  or do i try and talk to her first (which is rarely constructive)

blargh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2018)

thing in milton keynes is initial assessment to be (if successful) followed by group exercise and interview (not clear whether that would be same day or 3 days out to do it all)



isn't a group exercise the kind of thing dreamed up by HR nitwits to select the loudest and most obnoxious people?

my urge to tell them to stuff it (or at least regret i can't get there on the day so regret i will have to withdraw) is growing...


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 24, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> isn't a group exercise the kind of thing dreamed up by HR nitwits to select the loudest and most obnoxious people?


Usually yes, but I thought they were kind of thing that was inflicted on people unlucky enough to already work there, If its applying for the job it sounds like something off the Apprentice


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 25, 2018)

10 months of looking for suitable role and finally got something! Mixed emotions...its a ongoing temp role but its a step in the right direction and was getting to the point where financially, my part time job wasn't gonna cut it anymore. So im happy but nervous too!


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't know if getting the job after a 15 minute telephone interview is a bad sign though?! I only wish all interviews were like this because ive realised im not that great at face to face interviews...at least, I haven't been successful in the 2 I went on.

So are these lot desperate? Or its because I've done a similar role before and its not permanent.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 25, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I don't know if getting the job after a 15 minute telephone interview is a bad sign though?! I only wish all interviews were like this because ive realised im not that great at face to face interviews...at least, I haven't been successful in the 2 I went on.
> 
> So are these lot desperate? Or its because I've done a similar role before and its not permanent.


15 mins is impressive, I think I managed a 30mins interview and got the job. Sounds similar to you, I was contracting and went for a permanent position at another place. 
Good luck


----------



## extra dry (Nov 25, 2018)

If I hire someone in 15 mins then,
1. You must be great at the role/post
2 they could well be desperate.

Good luck and well done.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I don't know if getting the job after a 15 minute telephone interview is a bad sign though?! I only wish all interviews were like this because ive realised im not that great at face to face interviews...at least, I haven't been successful in the 2 I went on.
> 
> So are these lot desperate? Or its because I've done a similar role before and its not permanent.



dunno really - the only telephone interviews i have done have been first stage that have led (or not) to a 'proper' interview later.

whatever the reason, they must have been satisfied that you're what they are looking for - i wouldn't try to analyse it too much

hope it goes well


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 26, 2018)

extra dry said:


> If I hire someone in 15 mins then,
> 1. You must be great at the role/post
> 2 they could well be desperate.
> 
> Good luck and well done.


Cheers! Its for one of the regulatory bodies. Got a feeling its gonna be busy. Just hope I enjoy it and the team are cool.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 27, 2018)

Is there any point in looking for feedback in the event of an application not making it to the interview stage. I've failed to get an interview in the last 15 applications i've made, starting to wear me out.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 28, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Is there any point in looking for feedback in the event of an application not making it to the interview stage. I've failed to get an interview in the last 15 applications i've made, starting to wear me out.


I think it depends. If your application was based on the idea that 1) you were well suited to the role and 2) you really wanted to get to interview and win the role, then yes I think it probably is worth asking for feedback. Asking for it does not mean you will get it, but you might and it might be useful.


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 28, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Is there any point in looking for feedback in the event of an application not making it to the interview stage. I've failed to get an interview in the last 15 applications i've made, starting to wear me out.



I know that feeling all to well from recent experience and understand the frustration.

I applied for 2 roles at the same organisation (central government) and they gave feedback on each of the competencies id addressed in the application. I guess it was helpful knowing which answers weren't scored as greatly as others so worth a try for sure.
Tried temp work?


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 28, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> Cheers! Its for one of the regulatory bodies. Got a feeling its gonna be busy. Just hope I enjoy it and the team are cool.



First day nerves out the way...pretty cool team, lets see how it goes.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 29, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I know that feeling all to well from recent experience and understand the frustration.
> 
> I applied for 2 roles at the same organisation (central government) and they gave feedback on each of the competencies id addressed in the application. I guess it was helpful knowing which answers weren't scored as greatly as others so worth a try for sure.
> Tried temp work?



I guess it's difficult because I'm trying to find work back in Ireand. I'll probably have to go down the temp road at first, I'm being greedy and would like to have something in place so that I can find somewhere near to my parents and be able to support my wife who is not European and although is N. American and will have to go through the immigration procedures.


----------



## sovereignb (Nov 29, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I guess it's difficult because I'm trying to find work back in Ireand. I'll probably have to go down the temp road at first, I'm being greedy and would like to have something in place so that I can find somewhere near to my parents and be able to support my wife who is not European and although is N. American and will have to go through the immigration procedures.



 Well temp work tends to pay a bit more because holiday pay is included. No harm in sending your updated CV to relevant agencies along with doing perm applications


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2018)

trying to decide whether to apply for something - 3 days a week (or thereabouts) as office manager for a local voluntary sector thing.

travel would be about 15 minutes each way on the bus (compared to current nearly 2 hour train then another train then bus journey each way) and a heck of a lot less travel cost so wouldn't be a lot less in disposable income

reasonably socially useful

may be a lot of interest from current volunteers (although they tend not to be so keen on volunteers who are between regular jobs)

may be seen as a job for a female person of the opposite sex

would pretty much mean giving up on idea of any 'career' in my alleged professional line of work, although there's not a lot out there, and it's fairly clear that my current employer sees me as only fit to count down the years to retirement (which is still close to 20 years or more if they up the pension age again)

also means giving up on move back to london, and mum-tat (who lives in london) is only going to need more of my time in future, although this job might mean i have more time to spare at weekends (and would have time in the week to do the mundane stuff at home) rather than being too bloody knackered (and having too much mundane stuff to do at home) to do get there as often as i should)

blargh.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2018)

Have seen my dream job. Going to apply this week.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 17, 2018)

Have seen a job that is largely admin and a bit of volunteer coordinating that I like the look of and going to apply for this week. Problem is it also covers some basic finance stuff, such as sending invoices and overall financial monitoring, which I've never done before. Does anyone know of any online courses I could do to try and cover my lack of experience?


----------



## Riklet (Dec 30, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Have seen a job that is largely admin and a bit of volunteer coordinating that I like the look of and going to apply for this week. Problem is it also covers some basic finance stuff, such as sending invoices and overall financial monitoring, which I've never done before. Does anyone know of any online courses I could do to try and cover my lack of experience?



Lots of free stuff on YouTube which can be useful.

Would also recommend having a look on Udemy for more official courses and maybe Skillshare too.

Maybe just stress transferable skills, willingness to learn and do training and an understanding of what they are trying to achieve with this financial stuff and why.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 3, 2019)

Argh, stress!  

Was meant to have a first skype 'informal discussion' over a role at a new employer on the 20th Dec but in a morning of errors wthe power kept tripping as the cat had pissed on a socket, the link had gone into my Spam inbox and the phone number I was given by the recruiter was wrong so whilst I had managed to get ready and online through phone hotspot and laptop we couldn't get through so it was rescheduled for today.  

Today I was ready again and couldn't get their link working either through the web app or the Skype for business programme so disastrous again. But they must be reasonably interested as we are have rescheduled to try again in person at their site tomorrow.  

However it's still been titled as a "*Principle Engineer* Discussion" on the meeting request, so not a full interview.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2019)

Bad luck with the connection etc Whagwan but they must be interested to have stuck with you thus far - so best of luck at your meeting, it is an interview though however they word it so I would prepare accordingly.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks, yes that's exactly how I have been prepping.  The one advantage of the delays is I've got plenty prep in...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 7, 2019)

So after a disastrous Universal Credit meeting last week I have another appointment next week. I've made 27 applications since the 7th of December, after a promising start with some recruiters that ended up going nowhere. I found a vacancy this morning at a previous workplace, but their website wasn't accepting guest applications and I can't recover the account I signed up with before. Nothing is looking good, I've had no replies to my applications and for real fuck this shit. How the fuck am I meant to do 35 hours of this bollocks a week?


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 7, 2019)

NoXion said:


> So after a disastrous Universal Credit meeting last week I have another appointment next week. I've made 27 applications since the 7th of December, after a promising start with some recruiters that ended up going nowhere. I found a vacancy this morning at a previous workplace, but their website wasn't accepting guest applications and I can't recover the account I signed up with before. Nothing is looking good, I've had no replies to my applications and for real fuck this shit. How the fuck am I meant to do 35 hours of this bollocks a week?



Do they actually check you've actually done 35hrs?
I understand the frustration but something will come through...try recruitment agents too.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 7, 2019)

sovereignb said:


> Do they actually check you've actually done 35hrs?
> I understand the frustration but something will come through...try recruitment agents too.



Well at my last meeting they checked my online journal on the UC website, where I'm supposed to record all my jobseeking activities. Goddamn bastard had the cheek to ask to see my emails on my phone when I told him that I'd "forgot" to note down some activities. I told him no, that's personal. Then he gives me the shpiel about how are we supposed to know you're looking for work. Oh I don't know, how about the fact that being on the dole was never an easy ride to begin with, and now with Universal Credit it fucking sucks even more? At least that's what I wish I could have said to him. All this fucking pressure is so much bullshit, all it does is stress me out and make it more likely that I'll just think "fuck it!" make up the numbers with duff applications.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 7, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Well at my last meeting they checked my online journal on the UC website, where I'm supposed to record all my jobseeking activities. Goddamn bastard had the cheek to ask to see my emails on my phone when I told him that I'd "forgot" to note down some activities. I told him no, that's personal. Then he gives me the shpiel about how are we supposed to know you're looking for work. Oh I don't know, how about the fact that being on the dole was never an easy ride to begin with, and now with Universal Credit it fucking sucks even more? At least that's what I wish I could have said to him. All this fucking pressure is so much bullshit, all it does is stress me out and *make it more likely that I'll just think "fuck it!" make up the numbers with duff applications*.



I literally thought that's what everyone done! Bear in mind I have been on it since 2015 and haven't experienced this new system, though have heard it was bollocks. I couldn't bear to sign up when I was unemployed last year and relied on doing casual work. Not sure of your situation as to whether would be suitable for you


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2019)

I've got one, potentially two interviews lined up now. This is the thing that pisses me off about the 35 hours a week bullshit. I don't need some cunt breathing down me neck, I need time to find a suitable role. It's not like I can simply carve myself a job out of the bare rock, by the sweat of my own brow alone. I have to convince employers to hire me. They can look at dozens of candidates and be choosy, but meanwhile I'm chivvied along and treated like a cunt for daring to claim a piddling amount of money, so that I don't end up starving or get chucked out on the streets.

As you can see, the despair's gone but the anger remains.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm joining this thread. I got made redundant last summer, which was actually wonderful because I was about to quit anyway. I've been freelancing since then and have had regular work but only have two weeks left. Am a little panicky - have never done been freelance before and have been applying for (temporary, fixed contract) jobs almost every day, all over the world. 

I have a large document to keep track of all the correspondence/interviews. I've had so many interviews in the last few months but so far, nothing much has come of them 

I had an interview yesterday which was an online automated video interview. This must be the new thing. It wasn't fun, and one of the questions was weird and didn't seem to have anything to do with the job. 

Tomorrow, I've got an interview on Zoom for a job I really want. I'm overthinking everything and have brainstormed all the possible things they might ask me. Any other tips?

Also, I'm wondering how you juggle applying for different jobs. Thinking ahead and optimistically here, but let's say I'm offered a job, but it's not the one I really want. How long can I hold off making a decision?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2019)

advert out for something fairly local to me doing broadly similar to what i do now.

well respected employer (although this means potentially a fair bit of interest)

probably more chance to develop - i'm fairly clearly (in my late 40s) seen as just there to count down to retirement by my current employer

would mean maybe an hour a day commuting rather than close to 4 hours.

would pretty much kill off any prospect of moving back to london - mum-tat considerations (she's 80 this year and not getting any younger) as well as personal - although moving back to london is going to mean raising some finance.

have had a couple of bouts of flu in the last year, so may get a bad reference for that - risk of not getting this job and being in an even worse situation in current job (i know they can't sack me for applying for another job, but i've been pushed out of jobs without actually getting the sack before)

i wish i knew what the heck to do.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2019)

miss direct said:


> but let's say I'm offered a job, but it's not the one I really want. How long can I hold off making a decision?



dunno really.  sod's law when you're having a burst of job applications, the job you want least is the one to offer first.

letting an employer know that they are your second choice / last resort isn't going to be a good look, and there's a risk they will decide to offer to someone who appears more keen instead.

wouldn't have thought that delay of more than a day in responding to an e-mail / phone message is going to be accepted - you used to be able to string this sort of thing out a few days if something was in the post (or longer if you were prepared to take the risk of saying it must have been lost in the post.)

some offers will be the point at which you start asking more detailed questions about pay / conditions, so might be a chance to string that out a bit.  And most offers will be subject to taking up references and that sort of thing so that will take a bit of time.

in UK law (i have a feeling you're elsewhere) my understanding is that technically your contract of employment starts once you've signed the deal, so you're bound by any notice period before you start - although i can't imagine any employer starting someone who's already working out their notice.  most employers keep one or two 'second choice' candidates in reserve (you can usually tell when it's you as employer will take bloody ages to say yes or no)

most employers will have had people who have said yes to an offer who then say no.  personally, i'd be inclined to do it as professionally as possible and tell them as soon as you can, rather than just not turn up - you never know when you will encounter that hiring manager again...

best of luck with it all


----------



## miss direct (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks Puddy_Tat 
I had an interview yesterday and it _seemed _to go well - but I often think that and never hear back/get rejected 
I will try to string the other place out a bit longer. 
Another interview tomorrow. All good practice, I think!

Just a tip for others going through internet based interviews - go through the job role/person specification, and brainstorm the questions/areas they are likely to ask about. Research the company. Look on Glassdoor. Sounds obvious, but it pays off - I kept my notes on the desk with me yesterday and referred to them - almost all of the things I'd thought about came up, so it was worth the preparation.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 31, 2019)

Rejected from the latest job interview and stood up for the other one! When will this end!
Another interview next week, again with a mammoth task attached. Uffffff.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 31, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Rejected from the latest job interview and stood up for the other one! When will this end!
> Another interview next week, again with a mammoth task attached. Uffffff.



Good luck Miss Direct


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2019)

blargh to job applications.

trying to finish something that needs to go this evening.  stuck on the sentence that sounds like i'm enthusiastic to go and work for this organisation without coming across as BS...


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 11, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Rejected from the latest job interview and* stood up for the other one!* When will this end!
> Another interview next week, again with a mammoth task attached. Uffffff.



forgive my ignorance but how does an interviewer stand you up?


----------



## miss direct (Feb 12, 2019)

When the interview is on Skype - they chose the time and day and just don’t call. When you’ve cleared your schedule, got dressed up (ok, brushed hair, put some lipstick on and changed out of pyjamas) and are sitting there like a plum waiting for them. 

Still no job for me, lots of interviews, lots of emails, lots of possibilities but nothing pinned down.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 13, 2019)

Got one! Only a six week contract but it's one I really wanted, in Wales, that pays well


----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2019)

Does anyone else go through the jobs website and just think, there must be something better out there. I vaguely remember hearing something about 50% of jobs never being advertised and I can well believe it.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Got one! Only a six week contract but it's one I really wanted, in Wales, that pays well


Brilliant


----------



## Nivag (Feb 14, 2019)

8115 said:


> Does anyone else go through the jobs website and just think, there must be something better out there. I vaguely remember hearing something about 50% of jobs never being advertised and I can well believe it.


I just seem to be seeing the same 6 jobs being advertised each day for the last gawd knows how many weeks


----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2019)

One website I've been on, every second job is for a recruitment consultant. What are they fucking recruiting to?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2019)

8115 said:


> One website I've been on, every second job is for a recruitment consultant. What are they fucking recruiting to?



i suppose they have to reproduce somehow


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 16, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I've got one, potentially two interviews lined up now. This is the thing that pisses me off about the 35 hours a week bullshit. I don't need some cunt breathing down me neck, I need time to find a suitable role. It's not like I can simply carve myself a job out of the bare rock, by the sweat of my own brow alone. I have to convince employers to hire me. They can look at dozens of candidates and be choosy, but meanwhile I'm chivvied along and treated like a cunt for daring to claim a piddling amount of money, so that I don't end up starving or get chucked out on the streets.
> 
> As you can see, the despair's gone but the anger remains.


wondering how its going?


----------



## NoXion (Feb 16, 2019)

sovereignb said:


> wondering how its going?



I've managed to avoid being sanctioned so far, if that's what you're asking! 

But on the actual jobseeking front, I've been getting interviews, had a couple more since I last posted on this thread. Still no luck actually getting a job as of yet, but I feel that as long as I am getting to the interview stage, I'm doing something right.

It's been a bit difficult adjusting my lifestyle since the holiday pay from my last job ran out - it really puts into perspective just how much of a fucking pittance Universal Credit is, especially since I'm paying off rent arrears. I'm really thankful that I don't have to travel far in order to sign on or go to interviews, otherwise the expense would be crippling. But apart from that I'm feeling more optimistic than I was.

I've got another interview lined up next week. Your concern is appreciated!


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 16, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I've managed to avoid being sanctioned so far, if that's what you're asking!
> 
> But on the actual jobseeking front, I've been getting interviews, had a couple more since I last posted on this thread. Still no luck actually getting a job as of yet, but I feel that as long as I am getting to the interview stage, I'm doing something right.
> 
> ...



excellent! must feel good getting interviews...through the jobcentre?

well done not getting sanctioned


----------



## NoXion (Feb 16, 2019)

sovereignb said:


> excellent! must feel good getting interviews...through the jobcentre?
> 
> well done not getting sanctioned



Nah, I'm getting them through websites like indeed.co.uk.


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 16, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Nah, I'm getting them through websites like indeed.co.uk.


That's what I thought...seems the best site to go. I cant help think there is some kind of stigma about any applications received through the centre. I don't recall me knowing anyone who has been successful doing so...I could be wrong.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> blargh to job applications.
> 
> trying to finish something that needs to go this evening.  stuck on the sentence that sounds like i'm enthusiastic to go and work for this organisation without coming across as BS...



another one this weekend.  similar to what i'm doing now but somewhere different (slightly closer to home)  

again having difficulty with the sentence about why i want it.  "pissed off with the bunch of cockwombles i work for now" probably isn't quite the right line to take, is it?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> another one this weekend.  similar to what i'm doing now but somewhere different (slightly closer to home)
> 
> again having difficulty with the sentence about why i want it.  "pissed off with the bunch of cockwombles i work for now" probably isn't quite the right line to take, is it?


looking for a new challenge?


----------



## izz (Feb 19, 2019)

How common is this, got a phone interview, was told I'd passed (by the head of project management for the company) and the next step would be a face to face and I'd be contacted, no such contact, emailed the company and was told they'd chase it up, still no more contact. 

it happened about six months ago and it still rankles, this company is a big, prestigious company and I would hope it's rare - worth asking for feedback d'ya reckon ? (I probably won't but am still peeved).


----------



## izz (Feb 19, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I just seem to be seeing the same 6 jobs being advertised each day for the last gawd knows how many weeks


FWIW, I think some websites, some agencies, re-advertise any jobs to make it seem they're busier than they actually are and often advertise totally fictitious jobs for the same reason. When I was freelancing I often heard 'no we don't have_ that particular_ job but we have_ very similar_' except they were in places some distance from that advertised, or for shorter contracts or less money.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 1, 2019)

Need some help please, from anyone who knows more than me about jobs in the UK these days (that would be almost everyone then!)

I've been offered a short term job. HR emailed me the job offer and contract and a list of documents they need. The job offer letter says: "I would be grateful if you could bring the following, *IN PERSON*, to the Human Resources department as soon as possible as you will not be permitted to commence..."

Well, that's all good and well, but their HR office is 3,500km away from me, and I'm not planning to go to the UK until the summer (when this job is supposed to start). I've emailed back, asking if I can just email scanned copies (or even post them?) but no reply. I have various other companies wanting to interview me and there's only so long I can stall. 

It also says you should present your ORIGINAL documents in person. I'm not willing to send my original copies of birth certificate, passport, degree, etc, from Turkey. Is this really a legal requirement? Does anyone know? I was so chuffed to finally have a job offer but the faff continues, it seems.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2019)

miss direct 

my understanding is that uk employers can be fined if they employ people who do not have legal status to work, so in effect some sort of check is required.

quite possibly the person who sent this has not grasped where you are now.

all i can suggest is a gentle further e-mail pointing out to the nitwits that you are a few thousand miles away so can't easily nip round in your lunch hour.  they may of course still be thinking about it.

scanned copies by e-mail and originals when you start may be an option.

copies certified by a solicitor or whatever where you are might be,  but would cost a few quid.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2019)

izz said:


> FWIW, I think some websites, some agencies, re-advertise any jobs to make it seem they're busier than they actually are and often advertise totally fictitious jobs for the same reason. When I was freelancing I often heard 'no we don't have_ that particular_ job but we have_ very similar_' except they were in places some distance from that advertised, or for shorter contracts or less money.


This is true, sort of: agencies sometimes advertise generic jobs of a kind that come in regularly, so that they have a bank of candidates ready and waiting. The same type of thing tends to come round over and over. Of course they may well make the advert unrealistically attractive. But it costs them money to advertise so they wouldn't advertise jobs that didn't exist at all in any form.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 1, 2019)

izz said:


> How common is this, got a phone interview, was told I'd passed (by the head of project management for the company) and the next step would be a face to face and I'd be contacted, no such contact, emailed the company and was told they'd chase it up, still no more contact.
> 
> it happened about six months ago and it still rankles, this company is a big, prestigious company and I would hope it's rare - worth asking for feedback d'ya reckon ? (I probably won't but am still peeved).


Hi izz, I think it is always worth asking for feedback. What is the worst that could happen?

wrt large companies, I have often found them the most disorganised where recruitment is concerned. 

A small company I dealt with had the view that every applicant could potentially be a future customer even if they hadn't been offered a role. As such they went to great lengths to communicate throughout the process so that they didn't create any ill will. I think many large companies just don't get that angle.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2019)

dylene said:


> Anyone here know where to get remote work?



What do you mean, remote working? Do you mean working from home?


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 8, 2019)

Getting a job is an impossible dream.

When the millionth rejection email comes through bearing the immortal words "...unfortunately, other candidates were closer to our requirements..." or something like that, you finally realise that you are not better at that job than anyone else and you might as well pack it in and live off the dole for the rest of your life.


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 9, 2019)

Okay, day of depression over with, time to get real. My other half wants to change careers from retail to admin. Just spent a year on the checkouts and but had to quit in November to care for a sick relative. Has been looking for admin work in London since then to be close. We live out of town but the mum and dad and a spare room as a base during the week are in London.

Coming from the checkouts is not going winning any job offers so I've suggested doing temp data entry work whilst applying for real jobs. It's a bit of a boring grind but I seem to remember when I did it in London 20 years ago it was easy to get into and easy to pop out for a couple of hours for interviews.

How's this for a strategy?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2019)

Helen Back said:


> Getting a job is an impossible dream.


Sorry to read Helen that it is disheartening, but I think it is worth thinking that usually people who are looking in an organised and determined way do usually end up getting a job. They may have to make adjustments, apply for numerous roles and receive numerous rejections, but in the end they do win through. It is those that give up that end up trying to live off the dole, and who really wants to do that?


----------



## Helen Back (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2019)

8115 said:


> Does anyone else go through the jobs website and just think, there must be something better out there. I vaguely remember hearing something about 50% of jobs never being advertised and I can well believe it.


I got a job that wasn't advertised. I had just arrived back in the UK and needed a job. This was pre-internet. I phoned everyone I knew telling them that I was looking for a job and eventually phoned someone who had just left a position. They told me who at their old company to contact regarding their old job. 

That was on a Friday, Monday I called the manager concerned, by Thursday I had had a couple of interviews and that Friday the job was mine! It was never advertised, not even internally, I didn't have to compete with anyone else.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2019)

Helen Back said:


> Okay, day of depression over with, time to get real. My other half wants to change careers from retail to admin. Just spent a year on the checkouts and but had to quit in November to care for a sick relative. Has been looking for admin work in London since then to be close. We live out of town but the mum and dad and a spare room as a base during the week are in London.
> 
> Coming from the checkouts is not going winning any job offers so I've suggested doing temp data entry work whilst applying for real jobs. It's a bit of a boring grind but I seem to remember when I did it in London 20 years ago it was easy to get into and easy to pop out for a couple of hours for interviews.
> 
> How's this for a strategy?



not sure what the answer is - there are a lot of people out there looking for admin jobs, and to be honest i'm not sure how some organisations choose staff - some people who end up doing admin stuff seem almost to take a pride in being bloody hopeless at their job and not caring in the slightest about it...

Seeking temp stuff may be the way in rather than going for permanent jobs.  May be worth looking at college / university websites as it will be getting towards the exams followed by applications for next years' courses season fairly soon.  again, possibly a bit early but some local authorities take on temp admin staff to help out over the summer holiday season.  some direct, some through an in-house sort of employment agency, some through an external agency.

Public sector tends more towards hiring based on 'competency' rather than exact prior experience - but you need to give examples either in the application or at interview or both of examples of when you have done whatever thing they say they want experience of doing.  depending on the circumstances, experience through things like voluntary work can be used for this.  (if he's currently not working at all, may be worth seeing if any local voluntary organisations want some admin help - possibly for a short term project?  (some voluntary organisations can be wary of potential volunteers who are just interested in it for the sake of a bit of experience and a reference and will bugger off after a month or two)  there's probably a volunteer centre or some such in your local area)

having said that, not quite sure how doing volunteering stuff affects the dole these days. it used to be OK if you also put time in to job hunting and would quit the volunteer thing if you got offered a full time job.

and at the risk of stating the bloody obvious, knowing the basics of office software (word, excel and an e-mail package or two) is going to be a basic requirement for any sort of admin job - does OH do these?  Is a refresher course (may be do-able online somewhere, may be something local college does) worthwhile? 

thinking back a few years, I buggered up a test that went with a job interview because i'd not previously met what was then the new version of Excel and didn't know how to do some of the things they asked for.  like a 'sparkline' whatever the heck one of them is.  i've never been asked - or needed to use one - since...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2019)

i seem to have a job offer (provisional at this stage - the couple of bouts of flu in the last year might bugger that up)

would also mean staying in this bit of the world, so ideas of moving back to london go.  suppose i'm going to have to talk to mum-tat before i go too far with it...


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 16, 2019)

Have been applying for the odd job that's particularly suited to me, but am generally happy with freelancing. Just wouldn't mind being able to up my game with the right position. 

Just got to the second stage interviewing for something that would be perfect, and have had the least psoriasis outbreak due to a possible job in a while. Usually my skin pretty much falls off when I get to the first stage.

Anyway.	Stage 2. Omgz. Maybe I'll get it. Squeee!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2019)

I seem to have two job offers...

Similar sort of jobs (the same niche as i'm in now) at slightly more money than I'm on now.

One would be about half an hour each way, the other would be less than my current commute but still a bit of a trek - although keeps open the possibility of moving back to London (although not really part of London I know that well)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2019)

Exciting Puddy_Tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Exciting Puddy_Tat



i wish i felt excited...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i wish i felt excited...


What are the advantages and disadvantages of each and of staying in your current job if you have one?
It does sound like the gains are a bit marginal.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of each and of staying in your current job if you have one?
> It does sound like the gains are a bit marginal.



fairly poxed off with current job, not to mention commute which is nearly 2 hours each way so by the time the weekend comes i'm bloody knackered

have had the feeling since i started there that some people regard me as just there to count down the years to retirement (i'm currently late 40s) - it's a bit odd, when i started i was among the youngest on the department, but with retirements and so on, think i'm now seen as one of the older generation.

i don't see myself as being CEO in a few years (or ever), but not quite ready for the pre-retirement quiet life just quite yet (especially as the way pension ages are going i'm still nearly 20 years off my pension) 

old section boss (now retired) was quite open (although only after i'd started there) that he didn't really believe in developing people (because they might then leave) but any new responsibilities etc (when someone has left / retired) have just gone the way of other people - actually asking if anyone is interested in doing X isn't the done thing.

plan when i went for current job was to move back to south london - nearer job and also nearer mum-tat (she's now 80 and doesn't need anything like constant care, but i could really do with being near enough to nip round when there's a minor problem - smallish scale things like changing a light bulb is something that's probably not a good idea for her to be doing, and she's not going to get any younger) - but the way property prices went up a heck of a lot in london shortly after i started there means it will be a bit of a stretch to get anything, and a large part of me doesn't want to get in to the realms of a new chunk of mortgage at my time of life, and i've not really felt settled enough in the job to want to take that step (yes i know i'm technically fortunate to be in this position) - but if i don't do it pretty damn soon i might as well forget it.

staying local would mean i could get to mum's at weekends more, but pretty much kills off the idea of moving back to london.  shall we say it's not easy to have a rational discussion about it all with mum...  

local employer is pretty highly regarded  (some people on here know roughly what i do, but i'd prefer to keep any more detail off this thread) and they seem genuinely keen for me to go there and it sounds like it would be a more varied job.  from a purely 'professional' angle, it's the obvious right answer.

on a personal level, i've lived here now for 15 years but haven't ever quite felt settled.

employer that's a somewhere between home and current job - no strong feelings either way - interview went fairly well and like the sound of the way they are wanting to develop the current set up.  it's closer to home than current job, might be able to manage moving to somewhere on the western fringes of london but meh.  think i'm going to decline politely.

current employer (i've now told them i want to quit) is making noises like they want to keep me (sorting out a potential big balls up today seems to have made them more keen) and they are saying they thought i was happy not doing anything new.  

it's a bloody long time since i was in the position of leaving a 'permanent' job for something new - maybe i'm just nervous about that.

ETA - yes i know this is a damn sight better position to be in than many people.  and there are those out there who would argue that i should think myself fortunate that i'm in a 'permanent' job at all...


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly poxed off with current job, not to mention commute which is nearly 2 hours each way so by the time the weekend comes i'm bloody knackered
> 
> have had the feeling since i started there that some people regard me as just there to count down the years to retirement (i'm currently late 40s) - it's a bit odd, when i started i was among the youngest on the department, but with retirements and so on, think i'm now seen as one of the older generation.
> 
> ...


Well I would think getting rid of a 2 hr commute would improve your quality of life massively. And if you could get a more interesting and varied workload with it that would be a big win too.

I do think inertia is a big factor in this stuff. One rarely leaves a job unless there's a compelling reason to, either substantial improvement or really fucked off with existing job. Better the devil you know etc. That's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2019)

OK, so after a few month's job-hunting, I got desperate and applied to work at a previous place which I'm fairly sure I could get. On Thursday I got an appointment for a group interview and face-to-face interview on Monday. However my persistence has also generated an opportunity, in that just this afternoon (on a weekend! ), I received an email from another prospective employer asking me to come back after a previous interview for a "short practical session" next Wednesday.

I'm really wondering what would be the best course of action here. I remember my previous workplace got me working quite quickly. Like within a weekend, I think? That doesn't sound like I'll have much leeway to hear back from the second stage job.

Advice sought.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2019)

Tricky NoXion how interesting is the second job?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Tricky NoXion how interesting is the second job?



Well the second job is the kind of office-based role (vehicle data researcher, to be more specific) that I've been looking for, and it probably pays more. Salary starting at 19,000 as opposed to maybe earning £9.50/hr. I mean it seems promising that I've been asked to come back, but I'm not sure what my chances are.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I'm really wondering what would be the best course of action here.



dunno really

my general principle is usually to try and keep all options open as long as possible

how likely is it that the monday interview is going to result in them wanting you to start within a couple of days?  could you say you've got a couple of things planned this week and you can't start until monday week?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really
> 
> my general principle is usually to try and keep all options open as long as possible
> 
> how likely is it that the monday interview is going to result in them wanting you to start within a couple of days?  could you say you've got a couple of things planned this week and you can't start until monday week?



If I can get a decision made by the second employer before the end of next week (i.e. the 6th), then I think I might be able to do that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2019)

this is getting slightly odd.

current employer has not responded to my giving notice yet (I have said yes to local employer but not had anything to sign yet)

declined west london-ish job politely (had applied for two things, other people offered first, very similar, but travel time / cost, would otherwise be happy to join you sort of thing) - they rang me today and want to talk more (didn't have a chance to ring back this afternoon)


----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2019)

Got offered an alternative position with the place where I worked before. Induction isn't until the 24th, so I said yes. Haven't signed anything yet, so I have not mentioned this other thing and have something to fall back on.

HOWEVER...

I turned up at 3pm today for a practical session after that job interview at the other place a couple of weeks ago.

Turns out I was supposed to be there at 11am. They still went through with it for me, after letting me wait around for the guy to come back from lunch.

Fuuuuuuuuck. Have I screwed myself?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Got offered an alternative position with the place where I worked before. Induction isn't until the 24th, so I said yes. Haven't signed anything yet, so I have not mentioned this other thing and have something to fall back on.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> ...



oops.

how come you got there at the wrong time?  can they prove it was your fault?

i guess the fact they went through with it rather than telling you to bugger off is a mildly positive sign, though


----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oops.
> 
> how come you got there at the wrong time?  can they prove it was your fault?
> 
> i guess the fact they went through with it rather than telling you to bugger off is a mildly positive sign, though



Unfortunately, they supplied me with the correct time in the email they sent me. I somehow fucking misremembered and didn't think to check. Fuck fuck fuck.

I was really sure that it had been 3pm. Thankfully I didn't confirm my mistake until I was able to use the free wifi on the bus home to check my email, so at least I didn't have the knowledge of my mistake in my head to crimp my performance.

Hopefully I'll be resigned enough by the end of the week when I find out, that I won't have too much of a meltdown if I don't get it. It's a decent job and I really want it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2019)

in my news, the possible employer i've said 'no thanks' to is now offering more money and a few other goodies



it also took them a week and a bit longer than they said it would after the interview for them to make a decision, which is usually a sign that they offered it to someone else first

part of me feels like i should take their eagerness as a compliment (although i'm aware that i'm in a smallish niche, and a lot of the people in that niche who survived the cuts of the 80s are now hitting retirement age so there's possibly a shortage)

part of me wonders what the problem is...


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2019)

Update: I just got offered the job today! Despite my fuckup I got the offer! I almost can't believe it. It's the job I really wanted, not the job at the old place which was my backup plan. 19.5k salary, hours to be confirmed but it's an office job so likely nine-to-five. Only a single bus ride from home. Probably the best kind of job that someone with my kind of employment history could hope to get.

I think I'm slightly dizzy. Gonna make myself a cup of tea...


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 6, 2019)

Recruitment takes a lot of effort, I manage a service & I certainly wouldn’t withdraw a job offer if someone turned up at wrong time. I would have called you though about 11.15 to see where you were & if you were coming.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2019)

i seem to have accepted the (local) job which i will be starting some time in the next few weeks


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 15, 2019)

Okay, this is getting ridiculous. After a very promising interview which we thought was in the bag, Himself just got rejected for being too experienced. Most rejection emails say he's not experienced enough. (Facilities assistant/ facilities management/ facilities anything). Checking today on indeed, we find he's applied for over 300 jobs. Gone to interviews, we reckon about 5-ish. Our strategies aren't working. Go for entry level, not working. Go for apprenticeships, not working. 

We're living off our savings and they're running out. We should be applying for Universal Credit but that takes 12 weeks to come through and we don't want to go back to our lives being controlled by what amounts to the Government. Plus, "I could in a job, soon, so no, we probably won't need to go on it".

So what's an easy to get into admin job in London that he can easily get while looking for real work? Data entry these days seems to require 2 years' experience which he doesn't have. In my day as a data entry bod (late '90s, early 2000s) you could walk into a DE job no problem. He's joined agencies and not heard anything from them.

So, two questions from this rant:
How long does it take from applying for Universal Credit to getting paid first?
What's an easy to get into admin-type job in London? (not "easy job", "easy to get into")

Thanks...


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 16, 2019)

Anyone a CV wiz here? I find it very hard to list my achievements in each of my roles (mainly social care background and now investigating misconduct of healthcare professionals). If I managed budgets, worked in marketing or sales it seems like it would be much easier. It doesn't seem realistic for many jobs and then be expected to change them for each job you  apply for.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 17, 2019)

i think a lot of people now go for the all the good stuff up front approach, so a section on key responsibilities and achievements at the start that covers all jobs and then a very brief summary for each job. makes it easier to change up when needed and also it helpfully implies that you've experience of all the things for a while, even if actually some of them only applied to one of the jobs.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 24, 2019)

So what's it like to be on Universal Credit? How different is it from being on Jobseekers? Does it take a long time before you get the first bit of money? Do you have to attend workshops and classes every week day?


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 25, 2019)

Would it worth our while for Mr Back to try filling in a LinkedIn profile when he doesn't have a degree and isn't a professional?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)

Linkedin has helped for me. Really good for making connections as well as having a nose at anyone who's going to interview you. It can't hurt.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)

I've now been freelancing for 8 months. I got made redundant at the end of last summer and rather than leap into a full time job (I'm a teacher/teacher trainer) I decided to have a go at freelancing and taking what I can get. There have been some real ups and downs. Si far I've only been here in Turkey, but having that freedom has opened up interesting opportunities. I've got involved with training on all sorts of things, and also don't have that grubby feeling I had when my job was connected with sales/publishing. 

I was thinking of going back into full time work after this summer, but was reluctant. Now I've been offered a short term post in Italy in September, which conveniently makes the decision for me. More freelancing it is!


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 30, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Linkedin has helped for me. Really good for making connections as well as having a nose at anyone who's going to interview you. It can't hurt.



Yes but my point is is LinkedIn only good for degree-level professional jobs? Is it on the other side of the educational glass ceiling? If someone with no degree is looking for low level admin assistant or actual administrator roles then is it worth their while filling in a profile?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 30, 2019)

It's free isn't it, Back-さん? Can't hurt to have a profile up there.


----------



## Helen Back (May 5, 2019)

Yes but does anybody here NOT have a degree but has still found regular admin type work through LinkedIn or that LI has helped them in some way under those circumstances?


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2019)

Helen Back said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous. After a very promising interview which we thought was in the bag, Himself just got rejected for being too experienced. Most rejection emails say he's not experienced enough. (Facilities assistant/ facilities management/ facilities anything). Checking today on indeed, we find he's applied for over 300 jobs. Gone to interviews, we reckon about 5-ish. Our strategies aren't working. Go for entry level, not working. Go for apprenticeships, not working.
> …


Hi Helen,

When I was last looking I developed two CVs, one for the more senior jobs where I threw everything at it, and one for the more junior jobs where I was also applying. Well it was custom for each application actually.

One example of the difference was in the experienced CV I put my job title XYZ Manager (which I was), while in the CV for more junior roles I called myself XYZ Executive.

300 applications is a lot, how much time is being spent on the custom covering letter and customising the CV for each application? I had 22 interviews last job hunt and applied to 188 vacancies. It strikes me your hit rate is on the low side if it is 5 interviews from 300 applications (is it 5 or 50 odd?). It suggests to me that you could benefit from more work on custom CVs and covering letters.

There are job clubs you can join, perhaps there are some in your neighbourhood. Often they will give CV advice free of charge, also there is the The National Careers Service which are often attached to a job centre and you can get free careers advice and CV advice. They are free to use, and you don't have to be signed on.

eta: if you had 50 interviews then your CV and covering letters are probably good, but if you had 50 interviews and no job it suggests your interview technique could do with tweaking.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 5, 2019)

Helen Back said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous. After a very promising interview which we thought was in the bag, Himself just got rejected for being too experienced. Most rejection emails say he's not experienced enough. (Facilities assistant/ facilities management/ facilities anything). Checking today on indeed, we find he's applied for over 300 jobs. Gone to interviews, we reckon about 5-ish. Our strategies aren't working. Go for entry level, not working. Go for apprenticeships, not working.
> 
> We're living off our savings and they're running out. We should be applying for Universal Credit but that takes 12 weeks to come through and we don't want to go back to our lives being controlled by what amounts to the Government. Plus, "I could in a job, soon, so no, we probably won't need to go on it".
> 
> ...



missed this at the time, so a few thoughts - 

would say if in doubt, claim the benefits you're entitled to.

it's worth pitching a job application around the level of the job being offered.  from what you've said here (and i may of course be reading it wrong) sounds like he has some experience doing one sort of thing but is applying for basic admin.

i assume that jobs in his area of work aren't easy to come by (or he wants to get out of that line), but gut feeling is he'd do better putting a decent application together for a few jobs in that field rather than going scattergun and sending off a generic CV to loads of things.

since the job centres now expect you to spend a lot of time applying for stuff, employers generally get a heck of a lot of applications for most things and the initial stages are more about 'getting the numbers down'

generally speaking, employers want someone who has done their sort of job before and doesn't have much in the way of aspirations beyond it (employers often aren't interested in developing people except those that join as management trainees - if you have a 'fast track' system, then that means you need a slow track / siding for the high flyers to be fast tracked past.)

and unless it's clearly a temp job, they don't want someone who (as they see it) only wants the job as a stop-gap before they find something better, as they think they will then have to go through the time and cost of hiring again in a few months.

there is an art in tailoring an application / CV to what employer says they are looking for (some organisations are better than others at making it clear what they are looking for) - this may involve a bit of 'dumbing down' or thinking about how experience / skills in one job could relate to the job you're applying for.  there's a limit how far you should go in dumbing down - outright lying about qualifications (either leaving them out or putting in qualifications you don't have) can be dodgy and result in getting sacked if you get found out after you've started somewhere.

public sector jobs tend to be more 'competency based' rather than looking at CV and making assumptions about what it all means, as in you need to explain on the application and / or at interview what you have done in the past (and caring / study / voluntary stuff may be as relevant as paid employment) and giving examples (at interviews, the questions will often be along the lines of 'give an example of a time you did X', where X is something - either a specific technical task or an ability, e.g. 'an example of a time you provided good customer service' - these skills / abilities / bits of experience should all be listed in the person specification.)  some people don't get that you need to go in to reasonable detail in the 'supporting statement' bit of a public sector application and address each point in the person specification.

May be worth investigating what national careers service can offer - it is there for people of all ages (when i left school, the local authority careers service only dealt with people under a certain age)


----------



## Helen Back (May 8, 2019)

Some very wise words in these last two posts, both very much appreciated. However, he's already tried most of the advice given or come to the same conclusions himself and still no joy after (revised figure after checking our records) around 600(!) job applications. The problem seems to be that that although there are more vacancies in London there are also more applicants. And there's always going to be someone with more recent experience and better qualifications, some young graduate who can walk into any job they choose. Ah, well. We may yet still get that one call, that one interview, that one acceptance before our UC application kicks in...


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2019)

Helen Back yes, I found job hunting in the SE a pain for the same reason. For the jobs I was applying for, I was a good candidate but I was usually pipped at the post by someone who for some odd reason or another they thought was just slightly more suitable for the role than I was. I used to get to the last 2 quite often, but then just not quite win the prize.

And I struggled at the more junior roles also, I was regularly told I could do the bosses job and was therefore not suitable for the junior role, despite serious dumbing down of my CV.

It does seem like you have been relentless with your applications, which is the only way to be, for me the money ran out and I had to leave the SE, eventually getting a junior job in the sticks. There is however something great about doing a junior job - which is there is hardly any stress.

There is hope, keep on being relentless and be ruthless in tweaking your strategy where you are not winning through.

ETA I do recommend all the interview training and rehearsals you can get, the organisations I mentioned above can help with that, it certainly helped me. For example, have you got a TMAY  ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2019)

Hmm.

Looks like I'm about to be back on this thread - fairly major balls up in new job.  Not that I see it as entirely my fault that I didn't manage to deal with a backlog of nearly 6 months since my predecessor left, absence of data to base anything new on, MD changing his mind several times about what was wanted, and so on.

Gut feeling at the moment is that it would be marginally better for me to resign than to get turfed out (still within probationary period so not a lot I could do about it)

Any ideas on how to spin this sort of situation with potential new employers?  Guess it's not going to be worth trying for much more than agency admin stuff, and I wasn't very successful with that a few years ago...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat, my understanding is that if you resign it is much harder to get benefits.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Puddy_Tat, my understanding is that if you resign it is much harder to get benefits.



I'm aware of that - although being sacked (rather than redundancy) isn't much better


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 24, 2019)

If you've been there less than 2 years you can be pretty much fired for wearing too brightly coloured a shirt these days and lots of people get fired for all sorts of spurious reasons before they reach the magic 2 years and acquire some rights.
The upside is that since it's so common not many question it, so just tell any potential new employer that your current one told you they didn't think you were working out and don't elaborate. Let them fill in the blanks, chances are they'll reckon it was cost-cutting which it mostly is.
It has happened to my son and more than one of his mates and it didn't make it any harder to find another job (and companies wonder why the young have no loyalty these days) 
Most places don't give references these days either they just confirm people worked there from when to whenever


----------



## Helen Back (Jun 28, 2019)

Well, good news is Himself finally got a job! It's a temp job for 3 months which is a start and a good foot in the door. He started two weeks ago and will be paid weekly so he should be getting paid tomorrow (Friday) just as our savings run out and just in time to cover bills coming out of our account on Monday. Phew!

Or not...

The problem is they haven't sorted out his pay, yet. Apparently agencies do don't paper timesheets faxed through to the office anymore. No, they set you up with an app and you have to be given a login. Which they haven't done, yet. So tomorrow, unless a miracle happens, he's not going to get paid. And if he doesn't get paid tomorrow then we'll have to wait until the next Friday. So the last of our money will come out of our account and we could be in even further trouble with the rent than we already are and the letting agent may start proceedings to get us evicted and... Lovely.

Anybody know any ways to get cash in hand asap?


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't often venture this way so forgive me if this has been covered before. I punted my CV at five 'free' CV review places yesterday. You submit your CV online and they give some free general advice in the hope you'll then pay them to rewrite your CV for you (at which point you ignore them). I suspect it's software rather than a person that does the free review in most cases. Anyway, Professional CV, Cover Letter and LinkedIn Writing Services - CV Services  UK | CV Knowhow was quite useful. Unlike the other places, they give their free initial advice by e-mail so you don't have to talk to anyone. They reckon I'm going wrong in the following areas:-

1. Bullet points are good but I'd used too many of them (3 sections of bullet points on my 2-page CV).

2. I come across as a 'doer' rather than an 'achiever' so need to replace 'passive language' with 'action language' where possible.

3. Mentioning 'references are available on request' or listing references in full on the CV is redundant. Recruiters expect you to have this info to hand anyway so you're stating the obvious.

4. Until now I've always submitted my CV in PDF but this place reckons Word is preferable. Apparently most recruiters use Applicant Tracking Software which helps sift out the unsuitable CVs and some older versions don't recognise PDF.

5. Even though my PDF was only two pages, it was in the top 2% by file size (752 KB) so I should compress it if I continue with the PDF format.

6. The overall appearance of my CV is 'visually uneven' and 'not polished' although they didn't say how I should rectify this. I'd formatted it myself rather than using a template so might look at that.

They said a few other vague things as well as well as giving a few compliments. Overall, their assessments wasn't nearly as bland as I was expecting even it is is software rather than a person.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Casual Observer, most of that advice seems sound. And I was always tempted to submit CVs in pdf form because that way they are harder for people to mess about with. However, recruitment companies scan word CVs to select the ones they want to use (they can't scan pdfs in the same way) and more importantly when recruitment agencies submit your CV to potential employers they want to be able to replace your name and contact information with their own to guarantee that their employers will come back to them and not attempt to avoid their fee by going directly to you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> 5. Even though my PDF was only two pages, it was in the top 2% by file size (752 KB) so I should compress it if I continue with the PDF format.



if it's just 2 pages of text, not sure how its doing that unless you're using loads of weird fonts (not recommended) and embedding them.

and if you're including a photo of yourself, this generally isn't recommended unless you're an actor or something like that.  not in the uk at least

(beware of cv advice from other countries where "the done thing" is different)


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 2, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Hi Casual Observer, most of that advice seems sound. And I was always tempted to submit CVs in pdf form because that way they are harder for people to mess about with. However, recruitment companies scan word CVs to select the ones they want to use (they can't scan pdfs in the same way) and more importantly when recruitment agencies submit your CV to potential employers they want to be able to replace your name and contact information with their own to guarantee that their employers will come back to them and not attempt to avoid their fee by going directly to you.



That part of the advice did strike me as fishy although the online portal of one direct employer did reject my PDF CV and insist on Word. I wouldn't knowingly touch a recruitment agency with a barge pole, by the way. The outfit that reviewed my CV seem to make their money from rewriting CVs, cover letters and linkedin profiles. They might have a connection to a recruitment agency but it wasn't explicitly stated.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 2, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if it's just 2 pages of text, not sure how its doing that unless you're using loads of weird fonts (not recommended) and embedding them.
> 
> and if you're including a photo of yourself, this generally isn't recommended unless you're an actor or something like that.  not in the uk at least
> 
> (beware of cv advice from other countries where "the done thing" is different)


Oh no, I'd never include a photo. No weird fonts on the CV either. The file size might be due to me farting about with the spacing between lines to get the text fitting just so. I'll have a closer look at that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2019)

word / excel can sometimes generate a load of invisible crap.

i tend to do line spacing by making the blank lines 8 (or 6 or whatever) point rather than sodding about with the formatting options


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2019)

Following on from my post about a month ago - the 'conversation' I was expecting didn't happen, as I managed to salvage something just about acceptable from the situation then, and I guess that if I had left then, there would not have been anyone else even to try to deliver something else this month (again, it's late and not quite what was wanted but is better than nothing - having nothing would be a disaster.)

It's fairly obvious that what the job needed was someone with substantial experience of using specific software at reasonably advanced level.  No doubt I might get there in a year or two, but a couple of day's training in the very basics was never going to do it.  (I had made it clear at the interview that while I'd done this sort of job, I'd never touched this particular software package.  I was led to believe that others in the team could do it, so wasn't that concerned, but i have found out they had never touched the more complex and important bits of it.)

I'm not sure whether organisation were a bit naive about what was needed for the job, or whether i was seen as a stop-gap who was better than not having anyone at the time.

I'm intending to start the wheels in motion about leaving this week - I'd rather do this before they do, and I don't see the point of staying put and looking for other jobs, as (quite apart from details like time, energy and ability to get days off for interview) being on 3 months notice, most places will want someone who can start soon.

Around the time I went for my current job, something similar (somewhere else) was advertised, I was offered the job, but current employer had offered first and was closer to home, so I said no thanks.  They got a bit weird about it and didn't seem to want to take no for an answer.

They have now re-advertised the same job and I'm thinking of getting in touch.  Obviously I've nothing to lose, even if they tell me to sod off, but any ideas how to?  Just pitching letter and CV as if nothing had happened doesn't seem right.  Any bright ideas?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 4, 2019)

Pitch letter and CV as if nothing has happened, Them getting weird is more likely to be down to your interpretation of the situation rather than theirs.
Do you even know if they remember you? If by some unlikely happenstance they really did take it personally then you've no chance anyway so nothing to lose (and they shouldn't be interviewing people) But if you're suitable enough for them to offer you a job last time then why shouldn't they re-interview you?. They obviously still need someone and you'll do.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2019)

Asking the following on behalf of a mate.

He started claiming Universal Credit about a year ago after a pay cut and decrease in hours, and says his coach has always been very hands-off. For example, because he makes a big effort with the jobhunting, he's allowed to come in for his meetings fortnightly rather than weekly. Also, if the coach is on annual leave, he lets him come in when he's back, rather than giving it to another work coach.

When his UC meetings (known as work search reviews) are booked, he gets a text alert through to his phone which lets him know to check the appointment on his UC account. When he logged in, it always said underneath the arranged time and date: "This is to check you're doing all you can to find work, or earn more."
His next appointment is on 27 August, and the wording under it is a little different: "This is to check what you're doing to meet your commitments, and agree next steps to find work or increase your earnings."

It's still a work search review, so that's no different than his previous meetings. However, he's a bit worried by the difference in wording and that they might be going to get harder on him. He's already doing all he can to either increase his earnings or find a different job! We're curious if anyone else has noticed this, and whether it means a slightly more hardcore approach to the claimant, or if it just means the same thing with different wording? He's worried about asking the coach directly as he doesn't want to draw attention to himself unnecessarily.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer this.

ETA: Forgot to mention my friend suffers from anxiety and is likely to worry about things like this even more than most UC claimants (it's an anxious situation anyway).


----------



## weltweit (Aug 8, 2019)

LeytonCatLady can your friend not phone his work coach and ask directly?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2019)

weltweit said:


> LeytonCatLady can your friend not phone his work coach and ask directly?


He could send his coach a message through his UC account, but he's worried if he does that, the coach might think "Why's he asking?" and get ideas in his head to get "tougher" on him. I've told him I'm sure that won't be the case if the coach is reasonable, but his anxiety makes him overthink things. He showed me the appointment details today with the wording underneath, and to be perfectly honest it looks like something they send everyone, so it's probably just a change on the wording they use (I notice they've also changed the wording slightly on the payments section too from when I last claimed UC). But I've also let him know that if he needs someone to come with him for a bit of support on the 27th, I'm happy to, even if I'm only allowed to wait outside.


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 11, 2019)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He could send his coach a message through his UC account, but he's worried if he does that, the coach might think "Why's he asking?" and get ideas in his head to get "tougher" on him. I've told him I'm sure that won't be the case if the coach is reasonable, but his anxiety makes him overthink things. He showed me the appointment details today with the wording underneath, and to be perfectly honest it looks like something they send everyone, so it's probably just a change on the wording they use (I notice they've also changed the wording slightly on the payments section too from when I last claimed UC). But I've also let him know that if he needs someone to come with him for a bit of support on the 27th, I'm happy to, even if I'm only allowed to wait outside.


He doesn't have to ask in a direct way - he could phrase it as: if he should be preparing to bring different evidence with him because the wording is different this time so he just thought he'd double check? Like he's trying to be helpful rather than on the defensive. 

I had plenty of times where the system was hostile but the work coaches weren't so it probably will be fine but still worth getting as much info in advance about whether this appointment is a problem or not

Edited for clarity


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2019)

muscovyduck said:


> He doesn't have to ask in a direct way - he could phrase it as: if he should be preparing to bring different evidence with him because the wording is different this time so he just thought he'd double check? Like he's trying to be helpful rather than on the defensive.
> 
> I had plenty of times where the system was hostile but the work coaches weren't so it probably will be fine but still worth getting as much info in advance about whether this appointment is a problem or not
> 
> Edited for clarity


That's a good idea, I'll pass that on to him. Thanks!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Pitch letter and CV as if nothing has happened, Them getting weird is more likely to be down to your interpretation of the situation rather than theirs.
> Do you even know if they remember you? If by some unlikely happenstance they really did take it personally then you've no chance anyway so nothing to lose (and they shouldn't be interviewing people) But if you're suitable enough for them to offer you a job last time then why shouldn't they re-interview you?. They obviously still need someone and you'll do.



thanks

sent new application in 2 weeks ago.  have not even had a 'no thank you'.

it did get weird - i replied fairly promptly to the offer and said words to the effect of 'no thanks, in other circumstances i'd be happy to take it but i've already been offered something else and said yes to them', they responded with 'great, we'll get the draft contract off to you', then after I said no thanks again, they got back to me about 3 times wanting me to change my mind.

anyone tried getting agency admin sort of work lately?  (guess that's all i can realisticly aim at once i've agreed exit from current job - the current emergency should be about settled by the end of this week which is going to be the best time to quit) - i wasn't very successful in pursuit of this a few years back...


----------



## likesfish (Aug 20, 2019)

After nearly two years of being fucked about one way or the other finally have a start date with the prison  service !
 Going from min wage  to a decent paypacket with benefits will be such a shock but in a good way


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2019)

another 2 weeks - not even a 'sod off' from the above mentioned job.

working on an application at the moment, and again trying to think of a positive way to describe the huge mistake that is my current job.

blargh.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 2, 2019)

Think I'm sorted getting the bills paid in the short term but when I was in the process of sorting myself out with work, I got in contact with an organisation who'd offered me £xyz for a days work... turns out they meant £xyz for the worker to pay them??? Horrifying, the worst part is I genuinely can't tell if they did this deliberately hoping someone would pay up after the training we all did or if it was miscommunication


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2019)

After being made redundant 18 months ago I finally decided this week to look for a job.

On Tuesday I spotted a job, sent a *very* brief CV, half an hour later I had a phone call from the agency would I be available for an initial chat via Skype Weds afternoon. Did that. Have just had a phone call asking to attend an interview  tomorrow.

Cannot make tomorrow (have a prior commitment with he wife) so it's been arranged for Tuesday.

I suddenly find myself unexpectedly rather nervous  I haven't had an interview in nearly 25 years...

*Edited to add: *Damn! Has just occurred to me that I'll have to buy a suit. Make a good impression and all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2019)

a_chap said:


> After being made redundant 18 months ago I finally decided this week to look for a job.
> 
> On Tuesday I spotted a job, sent a *very* brief CV, half an hour later I had a phone call from the agency would I be available for an initial chat via Skype Weds afternoon. Did that. Have just had a phone call asking to attend an interview  tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Is it a suited environment/industry? If not you don't need more than a shirt and trousers surely?

ETA: Good luck with the interview.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll ask the question, but unless they specifically say "No suits" then I'll wear one to the interview.

I take the view that I have to look smart at least _one time_


----------



## a_chap (Sep 17, 2019)

Well, the interview went as I kind of expected it would. I person interviewing me kept saying I was qualified/experienced enough to do her boss's job and that I'd get bored as the role wouldn't be a challenge for me. Not sure how to counter that one, really.

They haven't definitely said no but if they do then at least I've got a brand new suit.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2019)

a_chap I have had that - you could do the bosses job etc - before it doesn't usually end in a job offer I am afraid. If you get the chance at the time you should stamp on it immediately - I want this job - I will be happy with this job etc - plus I think in future when going for jobs like this where you are likely to be over the requirements, tone down your CV a bit at the outset.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 17, 2019)

weltweit said:


> a_chapIf you get the chance at the time you should stamp on it immediately - I want this job - I will be happy with this job etc.



I hear what you're saying but I don't really think they'd believe me. The truth is that this particular role wouldn't be any sort of challenge for me so their suggestion that I'd be bored/frustrated is almost certainly true. 

For those who recall the film, I can see myself having to re-enact the scene from "Kramer Vs Kramer"...





weltweit said:


> a_chapI think in future when going for jobs like this where you are likely to be over the requirements, tone down your CV a bit at the outset.



I did precisely that. The agency then demanded a slightly more detailed version. It's a bit hard to "tone down" my work background without blatantly lying though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2019)

had a chat about something a week or two back, but 3 month notice in current job was going to make it not worth applying

managed to get as far as initial interview with something.  no way am i going to get a day off for it, and i don't want to pretend to be ill / have a family emergency (can't see a day off this side of new year - i've got a week booked next month for something unavoidable and already under some pressure to cancel that)

i'm going to have to quit with nothing to go to, aren't i ?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 1, 2019)

I was on 3 months notice in my former role, so I know what you mean.

But, ask yourself, what are your current employers going to do if you give them less than 3 month's notice? They cannot force you to keep working there, they still have to pay you.

I came to realise that 3 month's notice benefits you (i.e. they have to give you 3 month's notice) but you do not _*have*_ be bound by it...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2019)

a_chap said:


> But, ask yourself, what are your current employers going to do if you give them less than 3 month's notice? They cannot force you to keep working there, they still have to pay you.



I'm fairly sure they would not have to pay me if I didn't show up

I don't know quite how badly they would take it - they probably wouldn't send the lawyers after me, but I am a one person department and my going without notice would cause problems.  It certainly wouldn't result in a good reference...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> had a chat about something a week or two back, but 3 month notice in current job was going to make it not worth applying
> 
> managed to get as far as initial interview with something.  no way am i going to get a day off for it, and i don't want to pretend to be ill / have a family emergency (can't see a day off this side of new year - i've got a week booked next month for something unavoidable and already under some pressure to cancel that)
> 
> i'm going to have to quit with nothing to go to, aren't i ?



a lot of companies will offer interviews first / last thing so you don't need to take off a whole day. could you have a 'dentist checkup' and make the hours up?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2019)

Sapphireblue said:


> a lot of companies will offer interviews first / last thing so you don't need to take off a whole day. could you have a 'dentist checkup' and make the hours up?



thanks, but getting ever more rare - i even had an interview on a saturday once

increasingly, these things are run by HR department's computer, and the attitude of most places if "you want the job, you'll jump through whatever hoops we dream up" - my last job involved an assessment, an interview, a second interview and a medical (of sorts) - if I'd been working regularly at the time, I'd probably have declined politely at some stage.  

and i'm fairly specialised and currently with the only likely employer locally, so anything is going to mean a bit of travel for the interview rather than calling round in part of the day.  then questions would be asked if i turned up in suit etc

i think leaving, getting a lot more ready to move house then job hunting is about the only sensible answer


----------



## 8115 (Oct 5, 2019)

I have 2 jobs to apply for that I really want but they both have long complicated application forms which are really putting me off


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 7, 2019)

Last week I applied for a library job.  I'm overqualified, but I didn't even make it past HR.   Got a terse little rejection email this morning.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> I have 2 jobs to apply for that I really want but they both have long complicated application forms which are really putting me off


Application forms are the work of the devil. I wish you all the best with yours


----------



## 8115 (Oct 14, 2019)

I've had a job interview today, have a trial shift on Wednesday, meeting someone to chat about another job at 5 today. Just at the thought of getting a new job the permanent knot in my stomach is easing. I swore I'd never go back into hospitality but at the same money for better hours and no responsibility, I just feel like it's the right thing to do. I think I'll get a job, take a couple of years to think about what direction I want to go in, maybe look for management in hospitality as that's fairly well paid and I've had good  feedback whenever I've done that in the past. I do want to stay away from pubs though.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 14, 2019)

Also just had an email to say, you don't have enough experience for this job, are you interested in the next job down and training.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2019)

Is that a decent offer 8115 or an insult?


----------



## 8115 (Oct 14, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Is that a decent offer 8115 or an insult?


It's a pretty decent offer, £9.50/ hour for Barista, probably no evening working. It's not my first choice because it looks like it's going to be the kind of place that's overrun with yummy mummies and that will do my head in.

They are a growing chain though so I think the opportunity for progression is true.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 14, 2019)

I just want a job that doesn't make me depressed. This is a lot harder to find than you'd think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2019)

8115 said:


> I just want a job that doesn't make me depressed. This is a lot harder to find than you'd think.



Oh I hear ya. My last one...amazing, meaningful work, ticked all the boxes but in the end the organisation and it's lack of support led to my manager having a breakdown from burn out and I had to jump ship before it broke me too.

I am now working somewhere with a great set of colleagues, doing meaningful work but not challenged in the way I could be.

On the up side I do have more time for me now, am more energetic and creative both inside and outside of work and generally happier.

I think sometimes I just got used to such a high client volume, stressful, poor provision environment that anything else, however reasonable, will feel like i'm not doing enough


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2019)

Hmm, I can relate to the above few posts, currently I am in a role that is neither too challenging nor that well paid, but the people are nice and I enjoy not being stressed. I just took a look at a much better paid job but it shouts stress at me from every angle. Not sure I want that again.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm really quick (in life) to slip into the mindset of "what's the point". Capitalism makes this quite a disadvantage at work.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2019)

8115 said:


> I'm really quick (in life) to slip into the mindset of "what's the point". Capitalism makes this quite a disadvantage at work.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 15, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Last week I applied for a library job.  I'm overqualified, but I didn't even make it past HR.   Got a terse little rejection email this morning.



I was turned down for a similar role last week in the same manner with no explanation or feedback. In my case I think it’s down to age and being over qualified. However, having left a job after a complete nervous breakdown (& 20 years service) I have no wish to go back to that sort of environment. In the 3 years since, I’ve made do with temp jobs (& self-employment) but something permanent and part-time would give a bit more certainty. Not entirely sure how to explain to an employer that, after 30 years of slog, I want a change of pace.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 15, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> I was turned down for a similar role last week in the same manner with no explanation or feedback. In my case I think it’s down to age and being over qualified. However, having left a job after a complete nervous breakdown (& 20 years service) I have no wish to go back to that sort of environment. In the 3 years since, I’ve made do with temp jobs (& self-employment) but something permanent and part-time would give a bit more certainty. Not entirely sure how to explain to an employer that, after 30 years of slog, I want a change of pace.



Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason here too.  I'm 56.  If I had health insurance I would do what you're doing.  I've been slogging it since I was 14 and I'm over it now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2019)

had to withdraw from one of two recent applications, as could not get to the interview.  the second have agreed to defer my application until the next time they are recruiting

seen something this weekend that seems pretty much to be what i did in my last job, also in london, and for a heck of a lot more pay than i was on.

i suspect i've missed something, but think i'm going to have to try.

not that fond of the organisation involved (as i've said before, i'm a bit of a niche, so not many potential employers out there - don't want to go in to detail on here)

no 'talk to someone first' option, so guess i'll have to go through the application then find out if notice period is a turn off or whether i won't be able to get there for this one as well

blargh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2019)

8115 said:


> I just want a job that doesn't make me depressed. This is a lot harder to find than you'd think.



isn't that against the rules?


----------



## Hollis (Oct 22, 2019)

.  Sorry - the cat manged to post a post for me!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 28, 2019)

Another position opened up so I applied again to the same place that rejected me in about 5 days.  I applied on Friday.  Got the rejection email around noon on Monday.  I think it was even shorter and more terse than the last one.  That has to be a new world record for rejection.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> That has to be a new world record for rejection


no

i got one in minutes once (presume a computer scanning for the right buzzwords was involved)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 28, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no
> 
> i got one in minutes once (presume a computer scanning for the right buzzwords was involved)



Wow.  That sucks.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 17, 2019)

Well, I went crazy and sent off a second CV - the upshot is that I've just returned from an interview. Knackered because it was over a five hour drive there and back. In filthy weather too.

Worst of all I discover it's a job I *really* want to get -- and the interview didn't go terribly badly either***

Damn. There's nothing worse than hope   At least I wasn't at all bothered about *not* getting an offer from that interview in September. I'll be really deflated if I fail to get an offer this time.

***I realise an interview not going "badly" means nothing really. I've interviewed enough people over years to know that.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2019)

Job interview in 18 minutes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2019)

hope there's good news soon, a_chap and High Voltage


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2019)

Interview seemed to go well

A full hour

So we'll see


----------



## a_chap (Dec 18, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Interview seemed to go well
> 
> A full hour



It's funny, mine lasted an hour too.

That's been playing on my mind; I was expecting quite a lot longer.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2019)

a_chap said:


> It's funny, mine lasted an hour too.
> 
> That's been playing on my mind; I was expecting quite a lot longer.



The meeting room was booked for an hour in the invite so that didn't come as a surprise

It wasn't a particularly tough interview. Some "what would you do" scenarios, pretty basic stuff. Overall I feel pretty good I gave it a good shot. Hindsight being perfect I'd have done some things differently but what's done is done


----------



## a_chap (Dec 18, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Hindsight being perfect I'd have done some things differently...



Nah, everyone does that. Same as exams; never discuss the exam with anyone afterwards - all you'll do is realise answers you should have given.

I am finding post-interview heavy drinking helps ease the anxiety...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2019)

Just had a phone call from the agency about the interview...



Spoiler



...and I got the job!!!

To say I'm relieved would be an understatement.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Just had a phone call from the agency about the interview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one man, must be a relief! I hope you have a happy, successful time there.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 20, 2019)

Just the small matter now of translating all my claims of competence into not-completely-fucking-it-up.

When I think about what I'll be responsible for it brings me out in a bit of a cold sweat...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 21, 2019)

Just had a thought.

If early next year a highly-respected, instantly-recognisable, long-established, *national-treasure* of an organisation suddenly goes into spectacular decline then... you don't know me, ok?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 21, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Just had a thought.
> 
> If early next year a highly-respected, instantly-recognisable, long-established, *national-treasure* of an organisation suddenly goes into spectacular decline then... you don't know me, ok?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Irish353.109 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello, just got invited over by Puddy Tat from the UC thread - am Irish in U.K, was made redundant after 17 years in a supermarket, currently on UC


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been invited to what I think is an assessment thing (rather than full on interview) next week - has taken three attempts to find a day I can get off from the current job, so they are either very accommodating or bloody desperate for staff, but i'll try and stay optimistic for now.

e-mail says " It is recommended that you wear smart, presentable attire"

anyone know what that means these days?  if it was a full on interview, i'd do the suit / tie thing.  

would that be over-doing it for an initial assessment?  

gut feeling is it's probably better to err on the side of too formal rather than not formal enough, but don't want to look out of place (i did an interview a few years back for an admin job at a college, at least one of the interview panel was in jeans and t-shirt, and i felt a bit over dressed.)


----------



## a_chap (Jan 19, 2020)

If you're going to err then err on the side of being too smart.

Me, I'd wear a suit and tie even if it was an interview for a roadsweeper's job.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 20, 2020)

[Deleted rant about supporting a family member through a job search]


----------



## a_chap (Jan 20, 2020)

(((muscovyduck )))


----------



## Irish353.109 (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ve been finding lately a lot of duplicate listings across all of the websites and even though I’ve uploaded my CV to all of these websites, the job alerts are not relevant, even when great care is taken with search terms and other parameters like post code, distance, etc, even when you go on the website directly and search directly


----------



## weltweit (Jan 21, 2020)

Irish353.109 great that you uploaded your CV to all those websites. Recruitment agencies trawl the boards looking at all the new CVs. However this means that you have to upload a fresh CV perhaps weekly to remain at the front of the queue. I used to change the name of my CV (just an alphabetical reference a - b - c etc) Also I would change a tiny bit of my CV itself so that it differed from the previous version, I think it can be as little as a full stop inserted or removed.


----------



## Irish353.109 (Jan 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Irish353.109 great that you uploaded your CV to all those websites. Recruitment agencies trawl the boards looking at all the new CVs. However this means that you have to upload a fresh CV perhaps weekly to remain at the front of the queue. I used to change the name of my CV (just an alphabetical reference a - b - c etc) Also I would change a tiny bit of my CV itself so that it differed from the previous version, I think it can be as little as a full stop inserted or removed.


It’s especially true, as all the job search websites (and apps on this iPad) constantly post the same vacancies and even where you take extra care to ensure that you enter the correct search terms, eg for retail, supermarket, general Assistant, coffee shop, cleaners, customer service, with your postcode, in Manchester, within 10 miles, even when searching by date posted, even on Google job search and all the others - I’m beginning to think that it must be something that I am doing wrong, especially if I am doing it on my own without supervision (as some people believe that I do, as I have been told at the jobcentre to “shut up and stop being so negative” when I have tried to explain this to them)


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2020)

Now I have a job can anyone tell me HOW THE FUCK TO STOP HAYS RECRUITMENT SENDING ME FUCKING "JOB ALERTS" !!!!!!!

     

I must have clicked "unsubscribe" a dozen fucking times!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 23, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Now I have a job can anyone tell me HOW THE FUCK TO STOP HAYS RECRUITMENT SENDING ME FUCKING "JOB ALERTS" !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I must have clicked "unsubscribe" a dozen fucking times!


So have you fucked it up yet?


----------



## a_chap (Jan 23, 2020)

Ha!

Not yet. Plenty of time for that still.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 24, 2020)

Okay so I posted in the work frustrations thread about being able to cut down the hours of my second job by half but after catching an absolute flu following my most recent shift there I'm going to try and switch to a different job anyway. I can't deal with the constant hygiene problems where I'm at now along with the sexual harassment and piss take hours. Not sure if I should be worried about looking like a jobhopper for part time work but it seems to make more sense to have a planned exit rather than keep struggling on the way I am


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2020)

I am in communication with an organisation's "Talent Acquisition Advisor "


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2020)

The assessment thing a few weeks ago has led to a formal interview in a couple of weeks 

Also seen a job I think I could do advertised by my last employer (not the same as what I did when I was there) - geographically it's right (with the aim of moving back to S London so I can be nearer mum-tat) - somewhat mixed feelings about it all.  suppose i ought to follow my usual advice of keeping options open and going for it...


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 16, 2020)

I think I'm going to have to look seriously for a new job. Sigh.


----------



## Winot (Feb 16, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to have to look seriously for a new job. Sigh.



Sorry to hear that. Is this new line manager? Is there any chance they’re not going to stick around?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think I'm going to have to look seriously for a new job. Sigh.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

Winot said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is this new line manager? Is there any chance they’re not going to stick around?


Still in their probationary period. I'll try to have a word with him when I'm back in the office, to see if I can get him to back off a bit. I'm not hopeful though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Still in their probationary period. I'll try to have a word with him when I'm back in the office, to see if I can get him to back off a bit. I'm not hopeful though.



from what you've said on the other thread, he sounds either not really sure where his or your role starts and ends (which is fault of the next level up of management) or is massively insecure in his own position.

have you tried setting his stapler in jelly?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2020)

i have been offered a job (one i applied for that is)

i feel faintly underwhelmed.  

this is not a good sign, is it?


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 5, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have been offered a job (one i applied for that is)
> 
> i feel faintly underwhelmed.
> 
> this is not a good sign, is it?



Sounds like you don't really want the job?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Sounds like you don't really want the job?



somewhat mixed feelings.  

trying to bung some initial thoughts together -

for taking the job - 

i really need to move back to london (ageing mum-tat based reasons), this is london based but short term commutable.

increasingly pissed off with current job (excessive workload, never got properly trained in the systems i have to use)

this comes with a proper pension scheme

it's related to what i do now although bit of a tangent

it's a job - i'm at the age where there aren't going to be loads more chances, and it's better than scratching round for bits of temporary work

for not taking it -

it's a bit dull / data crunching sort of thing and meh

less money than i'm on now, and have now found out it's less than i thought after the initial training (they only advertised the 'to start' and i was prepared to take a short term cut but hmm)

not entirely sure i've got the energy to start a new job and move house (although the financial implications of leaving job, moving house, then job hunting, aren't inspiring

organisation isn't great in a number of respects (can't really go in to detail here)


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> somewhat mixed feelings.
> 
> trying to bung some initial thoughts together -
> 
> ...



Is there a chance the benefits of this job can come again soon? If  your gut telling you anything go with it.


----------



## nadia (Mar 9, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Is there the benefits of this job can come again soon? If  your gut telling you anything go with it.


I had this dilemma last week. I am being made redundant and I was offered a job that I knew I didn't want as soon  I walked out the interview. I very nearly accepted but I just felt worse and worse about it. Amongst over issues the job was almost exactly what I was doing fifteen years ago. The guy doing the job offering also gaslighted me, in telling me that I had somehow got the wrong idea about a key aspect of this job when it was in black and white on the job description. I got to the point the anxiety was too overwhelming and I declined in the end, but definitely not easy and so back to the drawing board


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

Seems there is a very strong chance the events industry will not be looking for old/fat/lazy/drunk/pricks consultancy/freelance staff given the current situation  Will sell some blood, semen and other worthless crap I have lying around but it won't be long before I need a real job somewhere   not yet worked out what that is (or what I can do) but need to start soon.


----------



## sovereignb (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Seems there is a very strong chance the events industry will not be looking for old/fat/lazy/drunk/pricks consultancy/freelance staff given the current situation  Will sell some blood, semen and other worthless crap I have lying around but it won't be long before I need a real job somewhere   not yet worked out what that is (or what I can do) but need to start soon.



Read this whilst job hunting online for I don't know fuck all. Its so easy to be drawn into the same job I was doing before, but barely an ounce of passion for it. Coupled with the organisation's continued high turnover - they're still recruiting yet I know they've just cleared out a bunch of people and there are grievances etc.
Any place that is constantly recruiting doesnt sound like a good sign to me.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Seems there is a very strong chance the events industry will not be looking for old/fat/lazy/drunk/pricks consultancy/freelance staff given the current situation  Will sell some blood, semen and other worthless crap I have lying around but it won't be long before I need a real job somewhere   not yet worked out what that is (or what I can do) but need to start soon.



I'm also freelance, and it seems a TERRIBLE time to be freelance, am almost constantly panicking!


----------



## nadia (Mar 9, 2020)

freelance was my back up plan and ir35 has but a spanner in the works for that


----------



## a_chap (Mar 12, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Just had a thought.
> 
> If early next year a highly-respected, instantly-recognisable, long-established, *national-treasure* of an organisation suddenly goes into spectacular decline then... you don't know me, ok?



I discovered that the place I'm now working at is just fucking bonkers. Fuck knows how they are still operating.

They recruited a bunch of subject-matter experts (of which I'm one) to help dig themselves out of an operational pit of their own making. However they are steadfastly refusing to change *anything at all* despite us pointing out why this might not be a wise course of action and also showing them a far more effective* way of doing things.

(i.e. better, faster, cheaper)

We have now formed a WhatsApp group to secretly (we have no trust in anyone there - that's how ludicrous it is) plan a last-ditch attempt at getting things changed. If that fails we're all going to leave.


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2020)

Is anyone out there still recruiting, in these interesting times ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2020)

izz said:


> Is anyone out there still recruiting, in these interesting times ?



my understanding is that the NHS is looking for people, as are food retailers (both in retail and - in some cases via agencies - distribution and transport)

in my bit of the world, the job i'm still a bit meh about is on hold due to the current situation.


----------



## zora (Mar 31, 2020)

^^^ This: NHS, supermarkets, Royal Mail, and farm work. I am kinda thinking I would be well up for fruit picking for a couple of months, but I might have a city-dwellers romanticised image of it  (and I am "furloughed" so not allowed to take on other paid employment). But seems bonkers that, as is being reported, farmers are warning that tons of fruits might rot in fields because they can't guarantee that they will be able to fly over enough Romanian and Bulgarian workers!


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2020)

zora said:


> and I am "furloughed" so not allowed to take on other paid employment



Are you sure about this? I thought the rule was that you were not allowed to work for the employer who has furloughed you?









						[Withdrawn] Check if your employer can use the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme
					

Find out if you’re eligible, and how much your employer can claim if they put you on temporary leave ('furlough')  because of coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## zora (Mar 31, 2020)

Winot said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the rule was that you were not allowed to work for the employer who has furloughed you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, does that mean I have got no excuse not to go and do farmwork now?  
I am not sure, it's how I initially understood it. Just had a look again at the agreement I have been sent and it says: "During your Furlough Leave, you may not work for us, any other organisation, or on your own account. If you do, you must tell us, and you may be liable to repay any sums we have paid you under this scheme if we become liable to repay it to the Government".  So does this mean that we can take up other employment, but might/will have to pay back the money we have been getting from original employer?


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2020)

zora said:


> Shit, does that mean I have got no excuse not to go and do farmwork now?
> I am not sure, it's how I initially understood it. Just had a look again at the agreement I have been sent and it says: "During your Furlough Leave, you may not work for us, any other organisation, or on your own account. If you do, you must tell us, and you may be liable to repay any sums we have paid you under this scheme if we become liable to repay it to the Government".  So does this mean that we can take up other employment, but might/will have to pay back the money we have been getting from original employer?



My understanding is different to the advice you've been given. Although the govt guidelines do not explicitly deal with the scenario of getting a new job after being furloughed, they do say that if you have two jobs they are treated separately and you can be furloughed for one but not the other. 

Of course, your contract might forbid you to work for someone else anyway. Unless it does however, I think you are free to do so whilst being furloughed.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

My company is recruiting still. Mainly engineering roles at present but others in the pipeline. PM me if interested.

We're all on home working.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes I noticed that Cook are recruiting with some urgency: Jobs | COOK

I think there's quite a lot of churn. Although some sectors have dropped dead, others are having to expand rapidly, or cover sickness/people disappearing to cover relatives/being trapped in the wrong place.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone got a good (basic) Google Docs CV template?


----------



## Winot (Apr 8, 2020)

zora said:


> Shit, does that mean I have got no excuse not to go and do farmwork now?
> I am not sure, it's how I initially understood it. Just had a look again at the agreement I have been sent and it says: "During your Furlough Leave, you may not work for us, any other organisation, or on your own account. If you do, you must tell us, and you may be liable to repay any sums we have paid you under this scheme if we become liable to repay it to the Government".  So does this mean that we can take up other employment, but might/will have to pay back the money we have been getting from original employer?



Update to Govt scheme. Your employer is wrong. You are allowed to work for someone else while on furlough:









						[Withdrawn] Check if your employer can use the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme
					

Find out if you’re eligible, and how much your employer can claim if they put you on temporary leave ('furlough')  because of coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 8, 2020)

Winot not where a contract of employment restricts that. From your link:

"If your contract allows, you may undertake other employment while your current employer has placed you on furlough, and this will not affect the grant that they can claim under the scheme."

It looks like zora 's employer has that covered with the agreement which would likely form part of the employment contract.


----------



## Winot (Apr 8, 2020)

Jackobi said:


> Winot not where a contract of employment restricts that. From your link:
> 
> "If your contract allows, you may undertake other employment while your current employer has placed you on furlough, and this will not affect the grant that they can claim under the scheme."
> 
> It looks like zora 's employer has that covered with the agreement which would likely form part of the employment contract.



That’s a good point, and way beyond my level of (amateur) expertise. Not sure though that an employer can unilaterally vary the terms of a contract in that way.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 8, 2020)

Winot my knowledge of employment law is sketchy so I'm not sure either. It needs clarifying before taking on a second job when furloughed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2020)

Jackobi said:


> @Winot my knowledge of employment law is sketchy so I'm not sure either. It needs clarifying before taking on a second job when furloughed.



there is some discussion of the furlough / having two jobs / taking on a temporary job while furloughed on one of the other threads (here-ish)

i have had employment contracts where outside employment is not allowed at all / not allowed if it's a conflict of interest / not allowed if it interferes with you doing the main job - especially where 'drivers hours' rules are involved / where you have to get prior approval / where you have to tell them / where it's not mentioned at all.

it sounds as though zora's employer may not have known the situation and have been trying to cover their proverbials at a time when they weren't sure what the rules were. 

detailed info from the government wasn't available whan it was announced (hardly surprising - the whole thing was put in to law in less time than it normally takes the government machine to get a first draft prepared)

my employer initially put something out saying that other paid employment wasn't allowed if you went on furlough but volunteering was.  they have since gone a bit quiet about that - since i'm not on furlough, i haven't had any detailed instructions.


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 16, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Read this whilst job hunting online for I don't know fuck all. *Its so easy to be drawn into the same job I was doing before, but barely an ounce of passion for it. Coupled with the organisation's continued high turnover - they're still recruiting yet I know they've just cleared out a bunch of people and there are grievances etc.*
> Any place that is constantly recruiting doesnt sound like a good sign to me.



Oh how things change  Agency called me again today, offering a 2-3 contract in my old team. They had previously been calling me to go to the team downstairs, which i had only known for negative things. It seems I will be working from home and most engagement will be email based so cant complain


----------



## sovereignb (Apr 21, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Yes I noticed that Cook are recruiting with some urgency: Jobs | COOK
> 
> I think there's quite a lot of churn. Although some sectors have dropped dead, others are having to expand rapidly, *or cover sickness/people disappearing to cover *relatives/being trapped in the wrong place.



It happened to my old colleague...both our contracts ended in December. She happens to live with someone who works at LBC. They needed quick recruitment and the housemate put a word in about colleagues situation. Few days later she was working in one of the production teams. Although we had some transferable skills there is no way she would have got that job without the current situation, but its worked out well for her.


----------



## sovereignb (May 18, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Oh how things change  Agency called me again today, offering a 2-3 contract in my old team. They had previously been calling me to go to the team downstairs, which i had only known for negative things. It seems I will be working from home and most engagement will be email based so cant complain


The fuckers decided to recruit internally. The whole situation is depressing the fuck out of me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> The fuckers decided to recruit internally. The whole situation is depressing the fuck out of me





the meh job mentioned above have been in touch - they are wanting to talk about starting, even if it means working / learning the job remotely.

i'm still underwhelmed - and a bit concerned that i'll either get furloughed (and will be too new to get furlough pay) or laid off if that doesn't work.

but also have the feeling this may be the last chance for some time (and having turned 50 there aren't going to be that many more chances)

blargh


----------



## sovereignb (May 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the meh job mentioned above have been in touch - they are wanting to talk about starting, even if it means working / learning the job remotely.
> 
> i'm still underwhelmed - *and a bit concerned that i'll either get furloughed (and will be too new to get furlough pay) or laid off if that doesn't work.*
> 
> ...



Surely they wouldnt do that if they are contacting you start?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Surely they wouldnt do that if they are contacting you start?



i am fairly sure that they have not taken new people on going straight to working from home before (the interview was a few weeks before coronavirus started, they made provisional offer but then put the whole thing on hold when the lockdown started.)  don't remember the concept of working from home even being mentioned as an occasional thing.

unprecedented times and all that sort of cobblers.

while i don't want to go in to detail, it's going to involve learning a whole raft of new software and so on, and i'm not entirely convinced it's going to work doing it all remotely.


----------



## sovereignb (May 27, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am fairly sure that they have not taken new people on going straight to working from home before (the interview was a few weeks before coronavirus started, they made provisional offer but then put the whole thing on hold when the lockdown started.)  don't remember the concept of working from home even being mentioned as an occasional thing.
> 
> unprecedented times and all that sort of cobblers.
> 
> while i don't want to go in to detail, it's going to involve learning a whole raft of new software and so on, and i'm not entirely convinced it's going to work doing it all remotely.



any updates?

Im feeling increasingly depressed about the "gap" my  CV and not seeing jobs I feel I can apply for. I applied for Argos delivery yesterday, which may work out. But I feel stagnant when it comes to career jobs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> any updates?



did discuss with them, and asked if it was possible to defer.  it wasn't.  i said no.

part of the plan with this job (while it would just about have been commutable) was to move house - or at least set the wheels in motion - during notice period of current job.  which added the risk of being in the middle of moving / not having internet connection for a few days at the wrong time.

there were a few other uneasy-making things about it, and really all that could be said for it is it had a halfway decent pension scheme attached and was a more attractive proposition than scratching around for little bits of casual work.

i'm not convinced i've made the right decision.

bugger



sovereignb said:


> Im feeling increasingly depressed about the "gap" my CV and not seeing jobs I feel I can apply for. I applied for Argos delivery yesterday, which may work out. But I feel stagnant when it comes to career jobs.


----------



## nadia (Jun 4, 2020)

Company messing me around, got a short extension subject to company getting contract. Company got contract but now nobody will give me a straight answer regarding me, I have been put on furlough and have no idea whether I am ever going back.. job market is dreadful


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 5, 2020)

Plenty of free courses here at www.futurelearn.com. Gonna try and do a few to keep CV as updated as possible


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 5, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm not convinced i've made the right decision.


I reckon you would have felt like that either way mate


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 5, 2020)

I have two jobs. I've been on furlough from one which has made me realise how much I don't want to be there. I've been going from strength to strength in the other job (my main one) and could increase my hours there permanently and quit the other job when they want me back from furlough. The only thing that's holding me back is that it seems like a risk to quit a job at the moment? With so many people getting laid off? The job I'm good at is a career but the job I want to quit is a dead-end one that I clung to for stability.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I have two jobs. I've been on furlough from one which has made me realise how much I don't want to be there. I've been going from strength to strength in the other job (my main one) and could increase my hours there permanently and quit the other job when they want me back from furlough. The only thing that's holding me back is that it seems like a risk to quit a job at the moment? With so many people getting laid off? The job I'm good at is a career but the job I want to quit is a dead-end one that I clung to for stability.


muscovyduck good for you on the 2 jobs! My brother is the same at the moment. One of his furloughed him though which isn't altogether a bad thing.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 5, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I have two jobs. I've been on furlough from one which has made me realise how much I don't want to be there. I've been going from strength to strength in the other job (my main one) and could increase my hours there permanently and quit the other job when they want me back from furlough. The only thing that's holding me back is that it seems like a risk to quit a job at the moment? With so many people getting laid off? The job I'm good at is a career but the job I want to quit is a dead-end one that I clung to for stability.


Are you getting paid for the furloughed one as well?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

Just been sent a couple of jobs from the UC lot. 

Furniture Warehouse Operative (next town over) 
Previous experience preferred 
Role entails moving and loading furniture 
£9ish per hour 

Furniture Sales Assistant (same place) 
Previous experience preferred 
Must be well presented 
Role entails selling furniture 
£10ish per hour 

I am going to apply for both despite not having 'previous experience' and see how it goes


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 5, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I have two jobs. I've been on furlough from one which has made me realise how much I don't want to be there. I've been going from strength to strength in the other job (my main one) and could increase my hours there permanently and quit the other job when they want me back from furlough. The only thing that's holding me back is that it seems like a risk to quit a job at the moment? With so many people getting laid off? The job I'm good at is a career but the job I want to quit is a dead-end one that I clung to for stability.


I've spent years doing this - having two jobs to compensate for one or both of them being a bit uncertain. What do the prospects look like for the one you'd rather be doing? All other things being equal, it sounds like a no brainer. If they want you to increase your hours, you'd think they're fairly optimistic.

ION, I got approached by a recruiter on LinkedIn about a job which I then applied for and got turned down without an interview   . I am sure they must get paid by the applicant. Never mind, I have a job and I generally like it.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> ..
> ION, I got approached by a recruiter on LinkedIn about a job which I then applied for and got turned down without an interview   . I am sure they must get paid by the applicant.
> ..


They deffo only get paid when they place someone, but if they put forward 5 people and one gets the job, they get paid. They don't so much care if you specifically get the job, just that one of their candidates gets it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just been sent a couple of jobs from the UC lot.
> 
> Furniture Warehouse Operative (next town over)
> Previous experience preferred
> ...


How much experience does it take to move stuff about? When my son was unemployed, he was sent on a couple of these free labour schemes in return for his pittance.
One of them was moving furniture in a charity shop and training was minimal.
Good Luck (assuming you want it)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I reckon you would have felt like that either way mate



probably, yes.

blargh.



muscovyduck said:


> I have two jobs. I've been on furlough from one which has made me realise how much I don't want to be there. I've been going from strength to strength in the other job (my main one) and could increase my hours there permanently and quit the other job when they want me back from furlough. The only thing that's holding me back is that it seems like a risk to quit a job at the moment? With so many people getting laid off? The job I'm good at is a career but the job I want to quit is a dead-end one that I clung to for stability.



dunno.  if you're on furlough from one job, do you need to do anything just quite yet?  if you can keep your options open for now, that's what i'd suggest.  it's not clear what the next year or so holds as far as jobs is concerned...

also may be worth reading the small print on the furlough scheme - are there any implications if you resign while furloughed?  



Badgers said:


> I am going to apply for both despite not having 'previous experience' and see how it goes



have fun.  if the dole people send you for something, it's usually best to go along with it even if you know you're wasting everyone's time rather than argue.  there's a certain art in being unenthusiastic enough to not get the job but not blatantly taking the piss (which can get you sanctioned) although i got it a bit wrong once when i was on the dole and ended up in the job...



MickiQ said:


> How much experience does it take to move stuff about?



dunno really - everything seems to want 'recent experience' of doing whatever the heck it is.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 5, 2020)

I think the less experience and qualifications it takes to do a job, the more likely it is that they'll be asked for. Because so many people apply for those jobs that they have to get the numbers down somehow.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 6, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Are you getting paid for the furloughed one as well?





RubyToogood said:


> I've spent years doing this - having two jobs to compensate for one or both of them being a bit uncertain. What do the prospects look like for the one you'd rather be doing? All other things being equal, it sounds like a no brainer. If they want you to increase your hours, you'd think they're fairly optimistic.





Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno.  if you're on furlough from one job, do you need to do anything just quite yet?  if you can keep your options open for now, that's what i'd suggest.  it's not clear what the next year or so holds as far as jobs is concerned...
> 
> also may be worth reading the small print on the furlough scheme - are there any implications if you resign while furloughed?



I'm getting paid the 80% rate for the furlough one. One of these 'ethical' workplaces but workers rights there have been slowly getting eroded there over the last while. I can see that this has continued while I've been on furlough. The working conditions are very unlikely to be safe when I'm expected back. That's sort of why I suddenly feel like I have a deadline - I'm not just risking a drain on my time and energy, I'm risking a lot more. If it wasn't for this I'd just slowly cut my hours. Although that is still an option if I decide not to quit the job outright.

I wouldn't quit while the free money's rolling in and they have said they are expecting some people to just not come back from furlough at all - it's that type of industry where people turn around and say "fuck this" and walk out mid shift. Things seem to be really volatile in my life at the moment and every day something changes that would impact this decision so I'm holding off until I can't any more.

It's not actually a bad job, and I would miss the cups of tea and the way the light filters through the windows, ya know? But people get trapped here.

At the better job: they might be optimistic enough to increase my hours but do I trust their judgement, or that they even have my best interests at heart? Everything's great while the coronavirus grants are hitting everyone's bank accounts but what happens in 2021? On the flip side: how much of my anxiety is my own and how much of it is other people's I've absorbed over the years?

For now the plan is wait and see. I think I have a few weeks at least.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm getting paid the 80% rate for the furlough one. One of these 'ethical' workplaces but workers rights there have been slowly getting eroded there over the last while. I can see that this has continued while I've been on furlough. The working conditions are very unlikely to be safe when I'm expected back. That's sort of why I suddenly feel like I have a deadline - I'm not just risking a drain on my time and energy, I'm risking a lot more. If it wasn't for this I'd just slowly cut my hours. Although that is still an option if I decide not to quit the job outright.
> 
> I wouldn't quit while the free money's rolling in and they have said they are expecting some people to just not come back from furlough at all - it's that type of industry where people turn around and say "fuck this" and walk out mid shift. Things seem to be really volatile in my life at the moment and every day something changes that would impact this decision so I'm holding off until I can't any more.
> 
> ...


Firm believer that man should be paid fairly for his labour, even better to be paid and not actually do the labouring bit. You're right, you don't have to decide until they ask about you coming back. As for ethical workplaces, I work for 25 years for one of largest American companies in the world and their byline that "Our People Are Our Greatest Asset" was the biggest bollocks going.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 7, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I've spent years doing this - having two jobs to compensate for one or both of them being a bit uncertain. What do the prospects look like for the one you'd rather be doing? All other things being equal, it sounds like a no brainer. If they want you to increase your hours, you'd think they're fairly optimistic.
> 
> ION,* I got approached by a recruiter on LinkedIn about a job which I then applied for and got turned down without an interview *  . I am sure they must get paid by the applicant. Never mind, I have a job and I generally like it.



This kind of shit does my head in


----------



## weltweit (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't know your experiences but there is some evidence that a lot of jobs are never advertised, rather they are filled by personal recommendations or direct application at the right time. I had this happen in the past, I knew someone had just left a job so I called their manager offering myself as their replacement, I had an immediate interview and an offer which I accepted, it was never advertised so I never had to compete for it.

Networking is a way to tap into this sort of thing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2020)

hmm

someone has alerted me to a job that's the sort of thing i did for 20 years (until about 10 years ago - i'm now at a bit of a tangent)

snag is it's in brighton

that sort of job doesn't exist in london (the one employer who does that sort of thing pretty much only takes on new graduates)

i've reached the stage where every job is possibly a last chance.

i really do need to be in london (ageing mum-tat)

bugger


----------



## Nivag (Jun 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> someone has alerted me to a job that's the sort of thing i did for 20 years (until about 10 years ago - i'm now at a bit of a tangent)
> 
> ...


Brighton is commuterable from London, assuming there is money to afford the travel cost.
That way you can see if the job is worth moving out of London for.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Brighton is commuterable from London, assuming there is money to afford the travel cost.



Thanks.  I'm near Reading now, so it will involve moving.

Ideal is a job in London - aged parent is in SE London, and I could really do with living somewhere a bit closer - she does not need anything like constant care and maintenance, but would be good to be able to nip round for an hour, rather than being 90 minutes / 2 hour journey each way which means it's a fair chunk of a day to go and visit (and having gone that far, I'm expected to stay long enough to make it worth going, if you see what i mean).

Preferred commute is something short and walkable with a decent pub half way home but not sure that's going to happen.

Have looked at trains and doing somewhere round Croydon to Brighton would be shorter / less expensive than my last job which was SW London.

Would be just short of an hour, and involve the massive clusterfuck that is southern / thameslink.  And Croydon. 

Hmm.

Will apply and see what happens...

ETA - application done.  Managed to recycle a lot of the blurb from something from a few years back.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Favour guys... 

I am doing some CV updates today and am looking for a Google Docs template I can use for this. Might be me being useless (as per) but I can't seem to find one that does not link me to some CV app/product that wants to charge me or limit me to a fixed layout etc  

Could probably do something in Word but am crap using that and only have a Chromebook now. 

Cheers


----------



## retribution (Jun 15, 2020)

I deleted all the info from my CV and replaced with placeholder text. If it's useful, you can find it here.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## retribution (Jun 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Favour guys...
> 
> I am doing some CV updates today and am looking for a Google Docs template I can use for this. Might be me being useless (as per) but I can't seem to find one that does not link me to some CV app/product that wants to charge me or limit me to a fixed layout etc
> 
> ...



See above - as the file is shared on my Google Drive, if you use it you'll want to make a copy before editing otherwise I'll see all your info


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

retribution said:


> I deleted all the info from my CV and replaced with placeholder text. If it's useful, you can find it here.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


Cheers for that  appreciate you taking the time. 
Will let you know how I get on with my usual hamfisted fat fingers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

retribution said:


> if you use it you'll want to make a copy before editing otherwise I'll see all your lies and spelling mistakes


FTFY


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ETA - application done. Managed to recycle a lot of the blurb from something from a few years back.



have first stage interview sort of thing by skype next week

hope i can set new webcam and skype account up before then and not balls it up...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have first stage interview sort of thing by skype next week
> 
> hope i can set new webcam and skype account up before then and not balls it up...



Co-incidentally I was doing first-line interviews - via Skype/Teams - a couple of weeks ago. Thirteen candidates in all.

All went well bar one of the applicants who simply couldn't get the tech to work. After ten mins or so we switched to using a mobile phone in speaker mode.

Not a problem at all. She answered questioned coherently, listened, asked questions, gave a good impression. She was one of six people I recommended for second interview.

Don't worry about technical problems. If they occur - and it happens - ride with it. Use it to show them that you can cope with unexpected problems.

Nevertheless, good luck and I hope it's glitch-free.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2020)

I have webcam and skype account (not sure if i need one to join a skype meeting) and have tested both with friend this evening

what's the done thing for skype interviews?  are they likely to expect me to wear a tie?  or would that be seen as silly?  If I was going there for an interview I would do the suit and tie thing, but that might be excessive - especially as it's going to be bloody hot midweek...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2020)

skype thing done (only just made it on time, as 'skype for business' needed a bit of software downloading)

today, not last week - managed to get it postponed, as too much of an emergency at work last week to get even half a day off.

don't think it went wrong, but not expecting to get to second stage - nothing in the job i've not done before, but sounds like the job is more about stuff i've done less of / done too long ago.

bugger.


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 10, 2020)

struggling.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 10, 2020)

(((sovereignb)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2020)

have applied for something, although it's slightly further away from london than i am now.  this will probably cause a medium sized explosion if it gets as far as discussing it with mum-tat, but not convinced there's going to be a lot of choices the next few years and i'm reaching the point in life where i can't wait a few years.

did see something promising in london advertised yesterday with a closing date some time next week.  vacancy now closed / withdrawn - not sure if this means they advertised in error or got swamped with applications.

bugger.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did see something promising in london advertised yesterday with a closing date some time next week. vacancy now closed / withdrawn - not sure if this means they advertised in error or got swamped with applications.



listed again today (which suggests either a technological problem or a mistake in the original advert) - will see if i can get application in this evening before it vanishes again...


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 24, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> struggling.



Feeling completely overwhelmed. Two more rejection emails this week without even getting an interview, which makes me feel my experience is amounting to nothing. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2020)

IMO the hardest and most dispiriting part of getting a job is sending application forms & CVs. It's so damn arbitrary the criteria they use to select who to interview.

Not that I ever did it you understand but I hear _some _people massively exaggerate their CVs on the grounds that the CV's sole function is to get an interview. I hear that tactic has worked rather well in the past...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2020)

a_chap said:


> ..
> Not that I ever did it you understand but I hear _some _people massively exaggerate their CVs on the grounds that the CV's sole function is to get an interview. I hear that tactic has worked rather well in the past...


Not only that but recruiters, especially agencies only glance at CVs for a few moments before putting them into yes no or maybe piles. They apparently look for on average 8 seconds (the agency people) so if you are going for a job as a banana taster, your CV better say pretty clearly at the top of page 1, "I am a skilled banana taster" .. 

And the maybe and no piles don't get another look, assuming there are CVs in the yes pile.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> ...if you are going for a job as a banana taster, your CV better say pretty clearly at the top of page 1, "I am a skilled banana taster" ..



I have always tailored my CV to the requirements of each job I've ever applied for.

However, I am NOT advocating other people do this. No, I hope *no-one else* does it.

It greatly increases my chances of securing an interview


----------



## co-op (Jul 26, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Feeling completely overwhelmed. Two more rejection emails this week without even getting an interview, which makes me feel my experience is amounting to nothing. I just dont know what to do.



You have my sympathy, it's a shit life job-seeking. Important to remember that a hell of a lot of it is random and down to luck, nothing to do with you or your skills.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Feeling completely overwhelmed. Two more rejection emails this week without even getting an interview, which makes me feel my experience is amounting to nothing. I just dont know what to do.





there was something in the news this week about a front of house job at a restaurant getting over 1,000 applications this week, so first off, i'd say not to take any of it personally...

without wanting you to go in to great detail here, just wondering quite what you're applying for and how it matches your past experience.  ultimately, if your experience is in doing one thing, but you're applying for a job doing something else, then that experience generally won't count for a lot.  which is a bit of a sod if your past experience is quite specialist but there aren't many jobs in that line.

even before the coronavirus, most jobs had a lot of people applying for them, and employers will generally go for people who have got "recent and relevant experience" rather than take a chance on someone who (from their perspective) might be able to do the job after a bit of training.  most employers aren't interested in developing people (with the possible exception of the shiny new graduates on the management trainee scheme - and then they need people on a 'slow track' for the graduates to be 'fast tracked' past)

there's often some way you can go to sell skills in a more generalist / transferrable way (as in tailoring CV to sell particular aspects of past jobs), but if they really want someone with experience of doing that job, it's questionable if there's any point in applying if you don't have it (unless of course you're on the dole and on a target to apply for X jobs a week, in which case you have to apply for jobs where you know damn well you're wasting everyone's time.)

public sector tends to be a bit easier in that there's usually a more detailed 'person specification' where you can address the specifics in that in the application (or if you really don't meet something they list as 'essential' then you can give serious thought to whether it's worth the time and effort)

is there someone you could get to give your covering letter / CV a once-over to see if they can suggest any different approaches?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2020)

With unemployed people being encouraged to apply for many jobs there are often many applicants for every position. If there were 70 applications for a position you are interested in, how do you plan to stand out?

One way is to be first, get your application in at the very start, if they like it they may well progress your application without waiting for others to arrive. Certainly agencies will send you in early if they think you are relevant.

If you wait until the closing date you will likely be one of 70.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2020)

i'm trying to decide whether to go after something - it's with a south london council, trainee level in something i've not really done before (although think i meet the essential requirements)

can't help thinking there will be a lot of people applying and wondering if there's any point.

and someone i was at school with (i've avoided all contact with people i was at school with since i left) is now a tory councillor there (opposition party and fairly likely to remain so) and medium sized twunt.


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 27, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there was something in the news this week about a front of house job at a restaurant getting over 1,000 applications this week, so first off, i'd say not to take any of it personally...
> 
> without wanting you to go in to great detail here, just wondering quite what you're applying for and how it matches your past experience.  ultimately, if your experience is in doing one thing, but you're applying for a job doing something else, then that experience generally won't count for a lot.  *which is a bit of a sod if your past experience is quite specialist but there aren't many jobs in that line.
> 
> ...



I think that's part of the issue. Majority of my background is social services case management/safeguarding. My last two contracts were professional conduct investigation case management. What I'm applying are similar roles of CM investigation/complaints resolution or roles centred around sensitive information management. I rarely apply for things where I don't fit the essential criteria. 

I applied for Customer Dispute role and the company got back to me saying the role was on hold, but they wanted to speak re. CV and potential opps with them. I got back to them when they didn't call at the agreed time, to which they responded that they have given the role to someone whose "skills fit the role more blah blah blah". I have asked for further feedback considering they were actually prepared to talk to me two weeks ago.

Giving my CV/cover letter to someone to check id probably have to do with each application as I'm always altering, but it could be done.

I appreciate your input. I guess I just have to keep ploughing on


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 27, 2020)

weltweit said:


> With unemployed people being encouraged to apply for many jobs there are often many applicants for every position. If there were 70 applications for a position you are interested in, how do you plan to stand out?
> 
> One way is to be first, get your application in at the very start, if they like it they may well progress your application without waiting for others to arrive. Certainly agencies will send you in early if they think you are relevant.
> 
> If you wait until the closing date you will likely be one of 70.



Yeah, that's something I've always wondered if companies wait until the deadline to start the selection process? Doesnt hurt to follow your advice when possible.


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 27, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Not only that but recruiters, especially agencies only glance at CVs for a few moments before putting them into yes no or maybe piles. They apparently look for on average 8 seconds (the agency people) so if you are going for a job as a banana taster, your CV better say pretty clearly at the top of page 1, "I am a skilled banana taster" ..
> 
> And the maybe and no piles don't get another look, assuming there are CVs in the yes pile.



That might explain I was getting calls from agencies at the beginning of lockdown. They actually had the time to look at the CVs that had registered with them, rather than scanning them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> I think that's part of the issue. Majority of my background is social services case management/safeguarding. My last two contracts were professional conduct investigation case management. What I'm applying are similar roles of CM investigation/complaints resolution or roles centred around sensitive information management. I rarely apply for things where I don't fit the essential criteria.



hmm

bearing in mind that i know next to nothing about the specifics of this sort of work, is it the sort of application where it's letter and CV or local authority application form (albeit electronic) sort of thing?

with the local authority thing, i find that going in to detail in the personal statement bit (even if there's a bit of repetition with the past jobs bit) tends to be fairly good at least at getting short-listed



sovereignb said:


> Yeah, that's something I've always wondered if companies wait until the deadline to start the selection process? Doesnt hurt to follow your advice when possible.



some will (particularly public sector) where the hiring manager might not get to see the applications until after the closing date

some may not.  some will also say 'closing date is X but we reserve the right to close the vacancy once we have received a certain number of applications' so it's not always a great idea to leave it too late.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2020)

my job hunting is not going well

haven't officially been told 'no' re the job in brighton (i think i'm in reserve - i got to the final 3 out of quite a lot of applicants - it was about the first job advertised after the lock down)

the one that fell off the web and re-appeared, i did apply for.  then had to do an online personality test sort of thing.  obviously some twit in HR has decided that a company standard personality is more important than ability to do any particular job, so i got the 'no thanks' today.  (for a role very similar to the one somewhere else i got offered but had to decline because of the lockdown)

couldn't face the london council one

bugger


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> *
> bearing in mind that i know next to nothing about the specifics of this sort of work, is it the sort of application where it's letter and CV or local authority application form (albeit electronic) sort of thing?*
> 
> with the local authority thing, i find that going in to detail in the personal statement bit (even if there's a bit of repetition with the past jobs bit) tends to be fairly good at least at getting short-listed



Differs with each job! I tend to prefer CV/statements applications because you tailor it each time and possibly show some sort of personality.

What do you think, if anything, we are supposed to learn from what we are currently going through re. work/employment?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 28, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> What do you think, if anything, we are supposed to learn from what we are currently going through re. work/employment?



at the moment


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have applied for something, although it's slightly further away from london than i am now. this will probably cause a medium sized explosion if it gets as far as discussing it with mum-tat, but not convinced there's going to be a lot of choices the next few years and i'm reaching the point in life where i can't wait a few years.



got asked to do an online test for this one (stuff genuinely related to the job) - job is a tangent to what i do now

test was allowed an hour for 15 questions - did it in 20 minutes (and re-checked a lot of the answers as they were so easy i was wondering what the catch was...)

hmm


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 3, 2020)

Well I *might* have a role working in a hostel with unaccompanied minors. Friend asked me to send my CV over as they know someone working there. I just had a call and they seem to want someone to start soon. It would definitely be going back to my old field of social services work, which is not what I wanted. Hours are longer than im used to and it will be an awkward commute. I also wonder how it looks on the CV going backwards as such. However, I'm at a stage where I just want to engage and earn more than what UC is giving me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Well I *might* have a role working in a hostel with unaccompanied minors. Friend asked me to send my CV over as they know someone working there. I just had a call and they seem to want someone to start soon.





hops something good comes of it



sovereignb said:


> It would definitely be going back to my old field of social services work, which is not what I wanted.







sovereignb said:


> I also wonder how it looks on the CV going backwards as such.



dunno really - i suspect you're by far from the only person making a 'career move' like this at the moment, and it may be possible to spin your CV so that the last main job was the one before, and this is something temporary / short term.

traditional approach is to put most recent job first on a CV, not sure how well received it is to adjust the order to put the last 'proper' job at the top and have something like 'since accepting a redundancy offer in X year I have done temporary / short term work including ....'

i did one (online) application form for a local authority job a few months back where they said to put most relevant past job at the top of the list.  since most relevant job was 25+ years ago, i didn't (and didn't get shortlisted - i thought i was pushing my luck a bit)

it probably looks better to be doing something at least related to your field of work rather than something completely unrelated or being unemployed


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hops something good comes of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess thats what I would need to do. I try to keep positive but I get the impression most of these employers dont give a toss and want to see the perfect career progression CV. Guess it depends on whose reading.

I've just done a quick calculation online regarding the monthly amount they threw out to me and it works out much less than minimum wage. Definitely will be asking for more, but at the moment anything more than waiting for UC is welcomed. I spent today chasing up previous applications and will continue looking/applying for things. Calling them back tomorrow so lets see what they say.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got asked to do an online test for this one (stuff genuinely related to the job) - job is a tangent to what i do now
> 
> test was allowed an hour for 15 questions - did it in 20 minutes (and re-checked a lot of the answers as they were so easy i was wondering what the catch was...)
> 
> hmm



have got to next stage - a video interview (pre-recorded questions, my answers recorded, not a video conversation)

at least it means i can do it without having to take time off work, but


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 11, 2020)

I applied for a job in a local brewery, helping brew the beers (which sounds brilliant). The guy mentioned I may need to drive the van in future (which sounds terrible as I'm not a fan of driving. So much so, I was thinking I might need to turn the job down if I'm offered it.)

Anyway, he just phoned me up to say he's struggling to decide between myself and another candidate, so he's proposing to take us both on. My role will be focused on driving the van rather than helping with the brewing.

Naturally, I said 'that sounds brilliant, I accept'


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 11, 2020)

heinous seamus said:


> I applied for a job in a local brewery, helping brew the beers (which sounds brilliant). The guy mentioned I may need to drive the van in future (which sounds terrible as I'm not a fan of driving. So much so, I was thinking I might need to turn the job down if I'm offered it.)
> 
> Anyway, he just phoned me up to say he's struggling to decide between myself and another candidate, so he's proposing to take us both on. My role will be focused on driving the van rather than helping with the brewing.
> 
> Naturally, I said 'that sounds brilliant, I accept'


Congratulations. You just need to focus on undermining the other person at every available opportunity so you can steal their job. It'll all work out.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 12, 2020)

When not in the van try and learn as much about the brewing side of the business as possible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have got to next stage - a video interview (pre-recorded questions, my answers recorded, not a video conversation)
> 
> at least it means i can do it without having to take time off work, but



did that last weekend.

it was bloody awful.  

like leaving a message about something complicated on an answering machine only more so.

and one of the questions was about a certain bit of organisation's policy which i hadn't found on their website, so had to bullshit my way through it.

somewhat to my surprise, i have been invited to next stage, another bloody video interview but at least with real people at the other end...


----------



## Nivag (Aug 15, 2020)

How are you sending the videos back to them? 
Are you uploading them to YouTube, WhatsApp or using Dropbox/Goggle Drive type thing?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2020)

Nivag said:


> How are you sending the videos back to them?
> Are you uploading them to YouTube, WhatsApp or using Dropbox/Goggle Drive type thing?



The first one was some software I'd not met before where it played me a video of someone asking a question, then (after a short count-down) recorded me saying stuff.  There was a chance to test my camera set up and record a practice answer first.

The next one will be a live video call - teams or zoom or skype or something (suppose i'd better check i have whatever software it needs)

ETA - glad i did it in plenty of time.  installing Teams seems to be bloody complicated...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did that last weekend.
> 
> it was bloody awful.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 15, 2020)

I've got a zoom interview on Monday... Not sure if I want the role but its all interveiw practice.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a zoom interview on Monday... Not sure if I want the role but its all interveiw practice.


What is it?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 16, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> What is it?


'operating manager' (sounds like admin with knobs on) at a small charity with someone, that my friend who is involved there says is, 'a nightmare' I've never had a zoom job interview - I'm quite excited.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a zoom interview on Monday... Not sure if I want the role but its all interveiw practice.



hope it goes well



friendofdorothy said:


> with someone, that my friend who is involved there says is, 'a nightmare'



hmm


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> somewhat to my surprise, i have been invited to next stage, another bloody video interview but at least with real people at the other end...



have noticed organisation is now advertising for something almost identical to what i've got this interview for (different job title but seems to be almost the same advert / job description / pay)



wonder if i should apply for this as well (or would that be seen as taking the piss?)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wonder if i should apply for this as well (or would that be seen as taking the piss?)


Why not? presume you can copy your same application and just change the role title...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wonder if i should apply for this as well (or would that be seen as taking the piss?)





friendofdorothy said:


> Why not? presume you can copy your same application and just change the role title...



i have had to get in touch, as there's no way i'm going to be able to get even half a day off this week for the interview (i'm not working from home) -

they were quite relaxed about postponing to next week.

i also asked about the new advert - they said they are looking for multiple people for the same sort of role at the moment, no need to re-apply


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 18, 2020)

good luck Puddy_Tat


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 19, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> Oh how things change  Agency called me again today, offering a 2-3 contract in my old team. They had previously been calling me to go to the team downstairs, which i had only known for negative things. It seems I will be working from home and most engagement will be email based so cant complain





sovereignb said:


> The fuckers decided to recruit internally. The whole situation is depressing the fuck out of me



And now my agency has come back to me again with another role in my old team. Spoke to my old manager today and gave me a briefing of whats to be expected and all the changes. Till end of September but probably longer...just awaiting HR sign-off. So some good news for me  but not gonna get complacent!
Ill look in the other thread for some working from home tips


----------



## Mogden (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh yes using a group on Facebook is great when you get a random number as a possible lead, text it and get offered one whole afternoon's work at short notice. Yeah I'm currently applying for Universal Credit mate, how does that work.


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 3, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Oh yes using a group on Facebook is great when you get a random number as a possible lead, text it and get offered one whole afternoon's work at short notice. Yeah I'm currently applying for Universal Credit mate, how does that work.



The initial process shouldnt take more than an afternoon if you got the right ID. I only had to wait two weeks for first payment...there isnt currently any expectation to jobhunt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a zoom interview on Monday... Not sure if I want the role but its all interveiw practice.



how did it go?



friendofdorothy said:


> good luck @Puddy_Tat



thanks.  think it went ok, although they did ask (the advert was for a permanent role) if i'd still be interested if it was offered as a 12 month contract.



if it wouldn't involve moving (to somewhere i'd have no real desire to stay on in if the job went) i might have been a bit more enthusiastic, but i didn't say no...

not heard yet, although organisation in question is fairly well known for not being quick with things.



Mogden said:


> Yeah I'm currently applying for Universal Credit mate, how does that work.



last time i was on the dole, there was a system for declaring odd days' casual work and think you just lost the equivalent of one day's dole.  i suspect it may be more complicated now (that was when the job centres - some of which handled casual work and didn't even ask your name - were separate to whatever the dole offices were called then.   and when i tried, the dole office dropped the gentle hint that most people didn't declare it and it would save them a load of admin if i didn't bother.   again, i suspect it's more complicated now.  that was about 30 years ago...)

although i thought that one of the aims of universal clusterfuck was to be more responsive to the increasingly casualised  jobs market.  on the basis that everything else about it has been a bloody shambles, i take it that doesn't work either?


----------



## sovereignb (Sep 4, 2020)

sovereignb said:


> And now my agency has come back to me again with another role in my old team. Spoke to my old manager today and gave me a briefing of whats to be expected and all the changes. Till end of September but probably longer...just awaiting HR sign-off. So some good news for me  but not gonna get complacent!
> Ill look in the other thread for some working from home tips



First day back today pretty harmless. Remembered the old system pretty well. Obviously been alot of changes and morale appears low (according to my team chat) but at this stage, im only interested in earning some dosh for as long as poss.

Surprisingly, the internal permanent recruitment that stopped me from returning a few months ago hasnt even taken place...oh how I howled with laughter when I was told!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how did it go?


they said they would let me know by tues 25th but silence. I enventually asked and no I haven't got it. Now I've heard more about them and experienced how they treat interviewees I'm glad I didn't get it.  A friend of mine described the CEO as a nightmare so I think its just as well.  I'm still half heartedly on hunt.

Any news yet for you?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Any news yet for you?



not yet.  with this organisation, it can all take time...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not yet.  with this organisation, it can all take time...


fingers crossed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> fingers crossed



i did apply for something similar with them must be 6 or 7 years ago.

about 2 months after interview (and a phone call to make sure nothing had got lost) i got a 'no thanks' from them.  followed a week later by a phone call asking me to a second interview at which i got offered the job.  for various reasons i didn't take it.

i don't have a lot of confidence in their HR set up.

i'm not hugely keen on this as will mean moving (and not really in the geographic direction i want to) but not sure there are many options out there...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm about to apply for another job as admin to a charities befrienders scheme.

Can someone please help me with this question, I'm not sure what they mean by 'effective approach'?



> Share an effective approach to working with a large amount of sensitive information/data



Their job criteria states application should show 'a good understanding of CRMs and/ or similar databases'. is CRM customer relationship management? They obviously use database software I've not used before (podio, charitylog, G-suite, Basecamp etc) but they don't say they expect you to already know these. They do say there will be a 'advanced spreadsheet test incl Excel /googe sheets'  I'm a whizz with excel (use it to do my own accounts and cashflows) but have never heard of google sheets.   I've made/ used /kept/updated databases in various programmes for about 30 years, (filemaker, clarisworks, access, excel, raisersedge) and have done all the latest inhouse GDPR training.   Can't imagine that they have a very large a database (they have 400 volunteers) 

All help tips, and advice welcome. Thank you


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> All help tips, and advice welcome. Thank you



with HR people it's hard to know just what they mean...

"share an approach" could be taken as implying they would expect you to take a lead on this, do training and generally spread best practice* among other staff / volunteers and so on - or did they mean 'show' (as in have done it before?)

presume there's data about service users / clients as well as volunteers?

google sheets seems to be an online alternative to excel - Google Sheets: Free Online Spreadsheets for Personal Use - never handled it but would expect some of the commands to be different / buttons in different places to excel (i use libre office at home which is broadly similar but sometimes annoyingly different.)  may be worth having a play (seems to need a google account) with it.

if they use database packages you've not used before, then may be worth selling times that you have learned a new package.

* - i mis-typed "beast practice" at first.  which probably isn't the same thing...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 6, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> with HR people it's hard to know just what they mean...
> 
> "share an approach" could be taken as implying they would expect you to take a lead on this, do training and generally spread best practice* among other staff / volunteers and so on - or did they mean 'show' (as in have done it before?)
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr Tat - the role doesn't involve managing any staff or admin volunteers so maybe its just a waffly way of saying 'show'
so presume would need to say about acurate input, regular updating, regard for confidentiality, observing data protection rules etc ? Have I missed anything?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thank you Mr Tat - the role doesn't involve managing any staff or admin volunteers so maybe its just a waffly way of saying 'show'
> so presume would need to say about acurate input, regular updating, regard for confidentiality, observing data protection rules etc ? Have I missed anything?


G-suite is Google's set of alternatives to Microsoft Office products, so gmail, Google Docs, Google Sheets, Hangouts (instead of Skype /Teams), Google Slides instead of PowerPoint etc. They're all both intuitive and similar to the Microsoft version.

Basecamp is for logging software issues, like website bugs for instance, although it's possible they're using it for something else I guess.

Re the question, I think the two key words are effective and sensitive. Who is likely to need this information and for what purpose? How would you store/manage it so it's easy to retrieve what you need, whilst balancing confidentiality? How is your data structured? Can you search it for what you want easily? You might think about integration. Say, if you wanted to be able to send everyone an email, how would that work? Would it plug in easily to your email platform? Would you have to get extra consent for that under gdpr?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 7, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> G-suite is Google's set of alternatives to Microsoft Office products, so gmail, Google Docs, Google Sheets, Hangouts (instead of Skype /Teams), Google Slides instead of PowerPoint etc. They're all both intuitive and similar to the Microsoft version.
> 
> Basecamp is for logging software issues, like website bugs for instance, although it's possible they're using it for something else I guess.
> 
> Re the question, I think the two key words are effective and sensitive.


Thank you that is so helpful!



RubyToogood said:


> Who is likely to need this information and for what purpose? How would you store/manage it so it's easy to retrieve what you need, whilst balancing confidentiality? How is your data structured? Can you search it for what you want easily? You might think about integration. Say, if you wanted to be able to send everyone an email, how would that work? Would it plug in easily to your email platform? Would you have to get extra consent for that under gdpr?



This is a level of technical skill I don't really understand (wouldn't have the faintest idea how to plug it in to email?)  I'm hoping they only want me to use the database, not set it up, as they say they are looking for a 'people person' and they don't mention much tech stuff.  But I perhaps I can ask these questions as if I know what I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 7, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Who is likely to need this information and for what purpose? How would you store/manage it so it's easy to retrieve what you need, whilst balancing confidentiality? How is your data structured? Can you search it for what you want easily? You might think about integration. Say, if you wanted to be able to send everyone an email, how would that work? Would it plug in easily to your email platform? Would you have to get extra consent for that under gdpr?


Oh god I've just been looking at a tour of the Podio CRM and I'm not sure I can cope.  I wonder if this job would be better suited to your tech skills rather than me! Its local - 21 hrs part time and temporary for 6 months


----------



## nadia (Sep 7, 2020)

Well after ten months of being on notice I have finally been let go, company was circling the drain anyway. job hunt starts again tomorrow


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh god I've just been looking at a tour of the Podio CRM and I'm not sure I can cope.  I wonder if this job would be better suited to your tech skills rather than me! Its local - 21 hrs part time and temporary for 6 months


It's very unlikely they use all of it, probably just certain bits that are useful for their purposes. What you've watched is probably a technical walkthrough of the whole thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 7, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> This is a level of technical skill I don't really understand (wouldn't have the faintest idea how to plug it in to email?)  I'm hoping they only want me to use the database, not set it up, as they say they are looking for a 'people person' and they don't mention much tech stuff.  But I perhaps I can ask these questions as if I know what I'm talking about. Thanks!



I think I've made it sound more techie than it is really. For instance, lots of charities use MailChimp or a similar mass email program to send out bulk emails. Is it easy to get people's addresses from the database and add them to MailChimp? And do you need to get consent from people to do that? That kind of thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks RubyToogood.  I've been playing with the free Podio thingy all afternoon and have managed to figure out how to an address, set up a 'workplace', add items/jobs tasks and send messages. Can't figure out how to track work flow or use the calendar yet. Think I know enough to at least talk about it a bit.  I'm think if I get a short induction I'd be able to get the of it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 7, 2020)

nadia said:


> Well after ten months of being on notice I have finally been let go, company was circling the drain anyway. job hunt starts again tomorrow


sorry to hear that. I wish you all the best.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2020)

nadia said:


> Well after ten months of being on notice I have finally been let go, company was circling the drain anyway. job hunt starts again tomorrow


Sorry you were "let go" but I do love your expression "company was circling the drain anyway" it sums up a few companies I worked for.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> For instance, lots of charities use MailChimp or a similar mass email program to send out bulk emails. Is it easy to get people's addresses from the database and add them to MailChimp? And do you need to get consent from people to do that?



yes - not quite sure just what the requirements of GDPR are about this, there was a lot of panic when it replaced DPA (in part put about by companies who wanted to sell courses etc)

i think broadly if someone is a volunteer and has given you their e-mail address so you can keep in touch with them, then doing so won't be a problem, but (i hope i am stating the bloody obvious here) if you want to send a mailshot to all volunteers then bcc not cc and so on.

some charities i have bunged money to seemed to think that they need to get my permission every so often to keep in touch.

think there are guidelines (not sure if it's anything stronger than guidelines) about excessive fundraising - not sure if that would be relevant here.



nadia said:


> Well after ten months of being on notice I have finally been let go, company was circling the drain anyway. job hunt starts again tomorrow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2020)

i am just reading a job advert.

one of the requirements is listed as "the ability to interrupt information..."

is this some new management bollocks speak, or do they mean 'interpret'?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2020)

in other news, job i was offered but didn't happen because of lockdown has been re-advertised

suppose it's worth changing the date on the covering letter and firing it off again...


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am just reading a job advert.
> 
> one of the requirements is listed as "the ability to interrupt information..."
> 
> is this some new management bollocks speak, or do they mean 'interpret'?



Well done. You have passed the first test.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am just reading a job advert.
> 
> one of the requirements is listed as "the ability to interrupt information..."
> 
> is this some new management bollocks speak, or do they mean 'interpret'?


It is a test, first of your attention to detail and second of your tact in the light of a superior making rookie mistakes! To tell or not to tell, that is your challenge! ??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2020)

Winot said:


> Well done. You have passed the first test.





weltweit said:


> It is a test, first of your attention to detail and second of your tact in the light of a superior making rookie mistakes! To tell or not to tell, that is your challenge! ??



maybe

i think i mentioned it somewhere on here, but organisation i currently work for advertised a job (if i remember right the advert went out just before the plague started so it isn't going to happen) and the line in the job advert that had two typos in it was the one about accuracy and attention to detail...


----------



## Mation (Sep 14, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one of the requirements is listed as "the ability to interrupt information..."


Finally! My ADHD skillset explicitly required!


----------



## nadia (Sep 14, 2020)

Well first hit of the job market, it seems only really unethical  companies are still recruiting. I hate having to explain to some over enthusiastic recruitment agent I don't work for companies whose products basically kill whether intentionally or not


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2020)

I got some work for a few months last year and I really enjoyed it, but due to issues and then coronavirus it looks as though that is unlikely for me in the forseeable future.  It is a huge blow to me, I have been very depressed for years and getting some work gave me a new lease of life, however stupid that sounds.  Now I am back feeling despair again.  I don't know what to do.  I don't have the wherewithall to run my own business no matter how skilled I am at anything.  I don't have references, I don't have a passport or ID (still).

It is just absolutely crippling not knowing where to start (again!) to get out of this hole.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 16, 2020)

Does anyone know about the civil service situational judgement test? Is it easy? Do I need to study or can I just do it off the bat?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2020)

Epona what sort of work was it that you had last year and is it something you would like to do again? Also would they give you a reference for last year? 

Job hunting can be stressful but it can also be a positive experience if you are able to make it so, you will see lots of possibilities - but you have to be robust enough to accept that there is a lot of rejection.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 16, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Does anyone know about the civil service situational judgement test? Is it easy? Do I need to study or can I just do it off the bat?



Well, I did one of these today for a job with the DWP and managed to "pass" it despite playing safe, so my answer to myself is no, no need to study. Just in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Epona what sort of work was it that you had last year and is it something you would like to do again? Also would they give you a reference for last year?
> 
> Job hunting can be stressful but it can also be a positive experience if you are able to make it so, you will see lots of possibilities - but you have to be robust enough to accept that there is a lot of rejection.



I'd post up detail about the work I did last year in a protected forum, is this a public one?  Otherwise I can't really go into detail other than to say I loved what I was doing and thought I had found my home but stuff became difficult for "reasons" and then coronavirus, I am self-employed but cannot do what I was doing without working with or for other people due to transport and equipment issues and lack of wherewtihall to do similar solo.

I would go back to some of the work I was doing in a short heartbeat if it were available to me.  I actually think about some of the work I did regularly and would love to go back to that.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2020)

Epona no need for details, I was just trying to establish if that type of job is something you would like to approach in your current job search?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> I got some work for a few months last year and I really enjoyed it, but due to issues and then coronavirus it looks as though that is unlikely for me in the forseeable future.  It is a huge blow to me, I have been very depressed for years and getting some work gave me a new lease of life, however stupid that sounds.  Now I am back feeling despair again.  I don't know what to do.  I don't have the wherewithall to run my own business no matter how skilled I am at anything.  I don't have references, I don't have a passport or ID (still).
> 
> It is just absolutely crippling not knowing where to start (again!) to get out of this hole.



Really sorry to hear this, and I don't know your backstory. Are you not in the UK then?

FWIW, i've spent 9 months in that hole, through a combination of a pretty bad accident and then the world collapsing. But I got a job and I start on Monday. It's part time and shit money but it's amazing what a boost it can give you.

I've been spending some of my time volunteering my skills for a local charity. Have you considered doing that, just to keep you occupied?


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2020)

The job I've taken btw is about the level I was doing in 2003. So yes. Bonkers. This is the new normal though right. Jump in a time machine.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2020)

Petcha said:


> ..
> I've been spending some of my time volunteering my skills for a local charity. Have you considered doing that, just to keep you occupied?


I did that. Kept me busy, was useful and they gave me a reference.


----------



## Petcha (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeh. I’ve got it on my cv now. And ive talked the new employer into letting me do it one day a month on their dosh. Besides all that it’s been really fun. Good people, operating on a shoestring. A different world to what I’ve been used to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2020)

job outside london - got a letter (via e-mail) yesterday which said words to the effect of 'we are considering your application and we will get back to you' (considering i've done online tests and two stages of video interview.

got (provisional) job offer today.

always the chance this will fall through - got to a similar point with same organisation about 6 or 7 years ago and they wouldn't confirm offer until i had an address near them, but not easy to get a tenancy if you don't have a firm job offer, so didn't go there.

hmm.

job in london (same as i got offered just before lockdown started) closing date is today.  

kinda wish the first lot had taken a bit longer to think about it, but think i'll have to say yes to keep options open.  can probably think of a few things to ask for clarification on...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2020)

and something else that's central london (so do-able from current home but would make moving back to se london possible) advertised today - more my line of thing rather than a tangent like the other two current things, and more money as well

hmm

have bunged an application in

why is it when this sort of thing happens, it's always the job you're least keen on that offers first?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> job outside london - got a letter (via e-mail) yesterday which said words to the effect of 'we are considering your application and we will get back to you' (considering i've done online tests and two stages of video interview.
> 
> got (provisional) job offer today.
> 
> ...


if its only provisional can you 'provisionally' accept or show interest, pending their full legal offer?  



Puddy_Tat said:


> why is it when this sort of thing happens, it's always the job you're least keen on that offers first?


universe is a bastard.

best of luck fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> if its only provisional can you 'provisionally' accept or show interest, pending their full legal offer?



oh yes - i'm going along with it - it's at the 'pre offer' stage at the moment, so not at the point of firm offer / agreeing start date / giving notice yet.  and not sure how the needing to move house thing is going to play out with them.  obviously i don't want to say it's an 'unless i get a better offer' thing...

it seemed like a last chance at the end of july.

and being on 3 months' notice might work to my advantage here...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2020)

oops - double post


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2020)

one less to think about - the one where i got offered the same post just before lockdown sent a 'no thanks' today

seems slightly odd to get as far as an offer then and not as far as shortlist now.

they did say (then) i would be welcome to re-apply, not sure if this is their way of saying i'm not, or whether they had hundreds of people apply this time round.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one less to think about - the one where i got offered the same post just before lockdown sent a 'no thanks' today
> 
> seems slightly odd to get as far as an offer then and not as far as shortlist now.
> 
> they did say (then) i would be welcome to re-apply, not sure if this is their way of saying i'm not, or whether they had hundreds of people apply this time round.


odd!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

hmm

job offer in meh milton keynes is now firm.  have reached the stage where i have got to give notice on the current job in the next few days if i'm going to take it.

don't feel that enthusiastic, but feel like it could be a last chance.

central london job probably won't happen at all due to changes in circumstances with the employer (they haven't made contact at all, just going on what's reasonably public)

have interviewed for something fairly routine (pretty much a 'give up and count down the years to retirement but at least it's got a decent pension scheme' option) in croydon - again, might be a last chance to move back anywhere near south london.  they said decision will be in a couple of weeks.

i ought to feel more inspired...

also the fairly high chance that mum-tat will explode at the idea of me moving a bit further away...


----------



## miss direct (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm having second thoughts about the cover supervisor agency work. It sounds stressful, and isn't well paid at all. I also imagine I'll end up getting covid or having to isolate, with no pay, as a result of being in and out of different classrooms and schools, which doesn't appeal whatsoever. 

I've picked up a few new students, and been offered a teeny bit of work doing training every other weekend. Maybe I can make this work - I have a job offer of sorts starting in January, so as long as that goes ahead, I can cope till then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2020)

what the fuck is the point of asking you to upload a CV if the fucking website then mangles everything that's on it and puts it in to all the wrong boxes of a fucking stupid online form that you then have to fucking well spend ages disentangling it and putting it in the right fucking boxes, even thought it's all on the nicely laid out CV you've just fucking well loaded as a sodding PDF?



(there hasn't been an opportunity yet to offer any feedback on the recruitment process, which is probably just as well...)


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what the fuck is the point of asking you to upload a CV if the fucking website then mangles everything that's on it and puts it in to all the wrong boxes of a fucking stupid online form that you then have to fucking well spend ages disentangling it and putting it in the right fucking boxes, even thought it's all on the nicely laid out CV you've just fucking well loaded as a sodding PDF?
> 
> View attachment 237576
> 
> (there hasn't been an opportunity yet to offer any feedback on the recruitment process, which is probably just as well...)


Ugh I hate those online forms. Vile.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2020)

I have to write a sort of essay for a job application, on the topic of why I am passionate about improving diversity and inclusion in the sector. Any ideas or suggestions as to whether to include personal things or just work related things, or neither? I'm not an especially "diverse" candidate but I know I can do the job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I have to write a sort of essay for a job application, on the topic of why I am passionate about improving diversity and inclusion in the sector. Any ideas or suggestions as to whether to include personal things or just work related things, or neither? I'm not an especially "diverse" candidate but I know I can do the job.



hmm.  can be a difficult one.

having worked / applied for jobs in local authorities, many include something in the spec about having some sort of commitment to equalities.  i remember one interview where i could see the interviewer thinking 'oh shit he means it, we were expecting a few stock platitudes and move on as quick as possible'

is this a key part of the role, or a minor element of a wider role?

i'm not sure i've ever gone for anything where improving diversity has been a part of the job.

with most jobs, and where you're answering a competency type question then yes it can sometimes be relevant to use / include examples from outside paid employment (e.g. voluntary stuff, study, domestic caring responsibilities)

if it's more an "i am a [insert minority / under-represented group] therefore i do diversity" sort of response, that's probably not going to cut a lot of ice.  there can of course be roles where it's particularly about working with / outreach to a particular minority, so being a member of that minority can be a genuine occupational requirement under employment law.

does organisation have any stuff about this on their website / annual report or whatever?  not that you'd want to copy out their mission statement, but it might give you an idea or two of their thinking, and / or suggest a direction or two to go in.

best of luck

(btw, i'm slightly less pussed off today.  yesterday was unusual - happened to see this job about 10.30 pm - similar sort of thing to what i do now, but geographically better long term, and with no closing date on it, wanted to get the application in quick just in case it disappeared today.)


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> best of luck
> 
> (btw, i'm slightly less pussed off today.  yesterday was unusual - happened to see this job about 10.30 pm - similar sort of thing to what i do now, but geographically better long term, and with no closing date on it, wanted to get the application in quick just in case it disappeared today.)


Thank you. I've sent it in now. The organisation wants to increase the diversity in the sector so I took that as meaning they want someone they class as "diverse" in the post. I wrote about my experiences and knowledge and didn't mention anything specific about my own background. Not really any of their business if I can do the job. There was another section to the application.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2020)

having got an offer of something that's in milton keynes (meh) so would mean moving, doing something at a tangent to what i do now, and for less money, which seemed like last chance when i applied for it in the summer, there's a few things come up since, doing more or less what i do now.

one's in maidstone which i could cope with, and is straight up the M20 / A20 to mum-tat's place in SE London.  the other's in west london, which i could commute to from here, or at some point move to somewhere in south middlesex.  snag is i did apply for, and was offered the same thing with them about 2 years ago, but declined politely as i'd just been offered my current job (oops) - both happened to be advertised at the same time.   they then got a bit weird and didn't want to take no for an answer, so not sure if an application now would get fed straight to the bin.

haven't heard back from the 'cushy but dull job with decent pension and count down to retirement' thing in croydon yet.  

have an application in for something else, but get the impression it won't happen due to the financial situation.

i can't feel enthusiastic about milton keynes, but if anything i'm already a bit late handing notice in if i'm going to take it (although i've got loads of holiday owing)

gut feeling is that if i feel this unenthusiastic about it now, i shouldn't take it.  but then i'm worried if i don't take it, then these other things will come to nothing and i'm doomed.

aaaaargh

i wish i felt something other than fear about the whole thing.  i'm aware i'm in a better position than many.  'tweety pie' still hasn't got anything after being made redundant a few months ago.  he does something fairly specialised in the IT line.  suppose he's facing a lot of competition from recently re-trained ballet dancers...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2020)

There are loads of jobs where I work going , as broadband engineers, money isnt too bad although you do have to be self employed and you have to rent a van off them. Training is pretty good, was away last week for the first bit,  im out with an engineer this week and if im honest im really enjoying it. you dont have to be that technical , but not clue less.

PM me and il sort you out a recommendation if you say I referred you.

It's got me out working and out and about during lockdown and I feel so much better for it.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, got a bog standard rejection from that diversity related thing. My application was pretty good, but in the rejection came this gem:

When reviewing the applications, we kept the following criteria in mind:
Our goal to identify new writers from groups that are currently under-represented

If they knew who they were looking for already, couldn't they have just shared that and stopped me wasting my time?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Well, got a bog standard rejection from that diversity related thing. My application was pretty good, but in the rejection came this gem:
> 
> When reviewing the applications, we kept the following criteria in mind:
> Our goal to identify new writers from groups that are currently under-represented
> ...



 and 

i'm not quite sure what the law is if they have done a 'positive discrimination' thing.

genuine occupational qualification (e.g. women workers in a womens' refuge) is legal

saying 'we welcome applications from under-represented groups' or something like that is one thing, but i'm not sure about making it part of the criteria for recruiting.  although i'm vaguely aware some organisations have had training schemes and the like only open to specific minority groups, so presume it's legal (but not sure in what circumstances) - aware that there's occasional gammons making a fuss about that, but i have never quite got as far as research...


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm not against the idea. But I spent hours on the writing aspect of the application. Sick of this! I've spent hundreds of hours on applications and the hoops they want you to jump through are often an absolute joke.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2020)

latest - 

have pulled out of the thing in milton keynes.  i can't face moving there in general, trying to move during probable january lockdown, or the huge row with mum-tat it would probably generate

didn't get the dull in croydon thing (got the feeling during the interview they thought i was overqualified) - slightly mixed feelings, it was definitely a 'give up and count down to retirement' option

one interview monday for something in my line of work in London - possibly pushing my luck a bit.

two applications in for similar to what I do now, one in Kent (near enough London - and mum-tat is just off the A20 in SE London) and one in SW London - both have made contact and said they want to interview me but can't quite fix a date yet.

and one other application for something at a slight tangent (also London) that went in last week.

i hope i've made the right decision about the milton keynes thing...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat encouraging that you have a few positive irons in the fire, shame about the overqualified issue, always irritates me, overqualified surely means you can do that job and could do more if they needed it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2020)

weltweit said:


> shame about the overqualified issue, always irritates me, overqualified surely means you can do that job and could do more if they needed it!



dunno really - it can sometimes be unhelpful for both organisation and existing staff.

from the employer's point of view, they generally want someone who will stay in that job as long as the job is there, might possibly move up a level, but that's about it.  development is for the graduate fast track types, and they need plebs for them to be fast-tracked past.  they don't want people who are only taking it as something to do for a short time until they get something better or who might be a threat to existing managers.

and from past experience, having colleagues who think that the job (and their colleagues) are beneath them, and want to re-organise the entire job based on zero knowledge / experience, can be a bit of a pain in the tail.

that having been said, it's annoying to be on the receiving end of it where you either need a job, or want to move to a particular area, or are looking for something relatively unchallenging so you can give more time / effort to things away from work...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2020)

i think i have a presentation ready to go over 'teams' tomorrow as part of this interview.

blargh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2020)

i think that went reasonably well (apart from minor technical difficulties with 'teams') - they didn't have any questions after the presentation


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2020)

SW London thing - they are very keen for me to go to a real interview next week, not via webcam.  

Everything else job hunting I've done since the plague started has been virtual.

Will be about an hour each way on the train then a bus down the road.

News today saying London will probably be in tier 3 by next week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2021)

well...

didn't get the one in london that involved the presentation.  interview seemed to go well, but you never quite know what they want.  thought i was slightly pushing my luck nut blargh.  no feedback of course.

kent one - did interview via web link last week - again seemed to go reasonably well, but working until 10 pm the night before and wfh-ing until about 5 minutes before the interview isn't the best of preparation.

london one that wanted me to go there before xmas - i went on to self isolation the weekend before the interview (ended up testing negative for teh plague), and they were happy to postpone.  re-arranged for last week and they still wanted me to go there in person - has been postponed again after i said i didn't think that was legal at the moment.  hmm.

slight tangent thing in london - have now done 2 rounds of online tests, no news yet.  they are not known for doing stuff quickly.

meh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2021)

Currently trying to make a complete change of career and move into IT support. Looking at entry level positions. From what I've read it's as much about being good with people/customer service, but my mind is currently melting just trying to do a new CV. I actually enjoy the studying part of it way more and wish that's what I was doing instead this evening.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

well...

kent thing - have got as far as an offer.  i told them up front that i'm on 3 months notice, but i would try to negotiate it down if they want.  (don't know how current employer would react - there aren't that many people out there who do what i do so they may insist on me working the 3 months, or they may not want me cluttering the place up but obviously i've not asked.)

potential new employer wants me to sign a contract saying i'll start at the beginning of april and are making vague noises about sorting it out after i've resigned from current job and know when i'm actually leaving.

is it me being difficult, or is that a bit weird?  I'm reluctant to sign a contract for a date that I don't know if I can do.

west london thing - had (much postponed) interview, online eventually.  bit hard to tell how it went - couple of times one of the interview panel let me answer then more or less repeated what i'd just said, but with an implied 'no, this is the right answer'.  they weren't a native english speaker, so not sure if they hadn't understood what i'd said / hadn't listened, or if this was their way of agreeing with me.  no further news yet but not feeling very inspired.

central london thing - have done two rounds of online tests.  have had some inside info that 400+ people applied for what is likely to be 3 posts.  latest stage is they are down to about 25 and need to decide whether that's too many to interview or not.  i've not been told to bugger off yet, so i may be one of the 25.  this one (in terms of location, money, pension scheme) is the most attractive of the three and of course the slowest process.

aaaaaargh


----------



## weltweit (Feb 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat very positive news but complicated that you can't yet have both the Kent and Central London things offering at the same time. Wonder if it might be possible to delay the Kent decision and speed up the London one? Do you know what the earliest date the London one might give out first offers?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2021)

That's a mental number of people going for a job Puddy_Tat .

Im finding this real world job hunting thing a bit mental. This LinkedIn and Job Sites and recruiters, it's just not been my world.

I actually applied for a job I saw on LinkedIn which required me to upload my C.V via CV Library. The next day I had a very keen sounding recruiter calling me up about my current skill set. Today I had an email from Mencap saying I hadn't been successful. I definitely didn't apply for a role. They must have been scratching their head opening a personal statement telling them why I wanted a role in IT, but I gave them a call and worked out where they had got it from.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2021)

weltweit said:


> @Puddy_Tat very positive news but complicated that you can't yet have both the Kent and Central London things offering at the same time. Wonder if it might be possible to delay the Kent decision and speed up the London one? Do you know what the earliest date the London one might give out first offers?



there's no point in trying to rush a large organisation...

ultimately i could (if i get one of the other offers) quit before starting although don't really want to do that if i can help it

main concern is the idea of signing a contract to say i'll start on x date and risk not being able to.

it probably wouldn't come to that, but i don't want to resign, not get released early from current job, and not get new one.



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's a mental number of people going for a job @Puddy_Tat .



dunno really - have seen press reports about places getting a thousand applications for retail jobs and that sort of thing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2021)

latest - sounds like there was some cock up between hiring manager and regional HR who should apparently have sent stuff to me weeks ago hence the april start date.  they are happy to go with 3 months notice but if I can escape sooner happy for me to start sooner.

all subject to references etc so will have to talk to current employer in the next few days - have a feeling this will not go well.

and have a bad feeling about moving house - it's not commutable from here, so will have to do something temporary to start with (not going to try and do sell / buy chain this fast) and the more i think about that the less enthusiastic i am.

haven't even mentioned it to mum-tat yet.  just about every time i talk about making any changes in my life her reaction seems to be to go through the roof first, and think about it after, and i just can't face that at the moment.

i feel almost frozen with fear about the whole thing.  

i'll have to do something tomorrow or tuesday, but gut feeling is i'm going to have to decline and hope one of the other ones happens.  if it doesn't i think i'm doomed.  there aren't going to be many more chances - i'm over 50 now...

bugger.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 21, 2021)

Don't mention anything to your Mum until it's more certain. 

I've got an interview on Friday. Have an annoying task to do as part of the interview


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's a mental number of people going for a job Puddy_Tat .
> 
> Im finding this real world job hunting thing a bit mental. This LinkedIn and Job Sites and recruiters, it's just not been my world.
> 
> I actually applied for a job I saw on LinkedIn which required me to upload my C.V via CV Library. The next day I had a very keen sounding recruiter calling me up about my current skill set. Today I had an email from Mencap saying I hadn't been successful. I definitely didn't apply for a role. They must have been scratching their head opening a personal statement telling them why I wanted a role in IT, but I gave them a call and worked out where they had got it from.


That's really bad.

Be warned: many organisations only work with select recruitment agencies, but you also get other agencies who are being chancers who will scour their books, find people suitable, then submit applications/put people forward.

One problem with this is that some recruitment agencies talk to candidates and make it sound like they have jobs on their books that they are authorised to recruit for, for a client, but it turns out they are just putting forward speculative applications for candidates. Sometimes, candidates might think their application via a recruiter will be actively considered, but in reality it goes straight in the bin, because it's from a random recruiter.

This is why I always try to apply directly to the company rather than through agencies.


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Currently trying to make a complete change of career and move into IT support. Looking at entry level positions. From what I've read it's as much about being good with people/customer service, but my mind is currently melting just trying to do a new CV. I actually enjoy the studying part of it way more and wish that's what I was doing instead this evening.


As someone who moved out of that field a couple of years ago, I'd agree with you it's about people skills very largely. But equally as important I'd say is the ability to remain calm under pressure, and to methodically troubleshoot and use a process of elimination to problem solve. If you can do all those things and you're technically minded, you'll be perfect for that field.


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2021)

Also, I think being passionate about keeping up with the latest technology is pretty important, as software and hardware are constantly evolving.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks han. I've been an outdoor ed instructor for much of my life with a fair bit of support work dealing with some pretty challenging kids. I've ended up working in a residential home with young people because the pandemic has killed the outdoor industry. I'm going to try blag that as a certain amount of working under pressure. I'm not sure how technical I am yet. I've been enjoying studying for A+, which I know is super basic, but passed the first module with a decent score last week and am looking forward to doing a cert more around networking next. If nothing else it's a way to feel I'm doing something productive during lockdown.

What seems to be hard is getting the first job. Same with anything of course. I'm not totally closed to going down the apprenticeship route, but if I can avoid it I'd liked to, just because of the money (or lack off) would mean I'd probably have to spend some weekends working elsewhere and I'd like to use that time for further study/time with my partner.

It appears I've found an agency gig though. I saw the job ad, took some online tests they sent me which they seemed happy with. There's a week training and they start sending you out for basic works. It seems almost to easy. I've definitely got my eyes wide open on this one, maybe it has potential to gain some experience and build the CV. They admitted there isn't loads of work at the moment, due to lockdown, so I could at least get a feel for it without giving up my current job. We shall see.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> That's really bad.
> 
> Be warned: many organisations only work with select recruitment agencies, but you also get other agencies who are being chancers who will scour their books, find people suitable, then submit applications/put people forward.
> 
> ...



Bonkers. A whole new world for me. I had another email from an agency today with a very good salary for the work I'm doing. Just not the work I'm trying to get into.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 26, 2021)

I've declined the Kent thing.

I can't face trying to move house (and risking having trouble renting, as apparently letting agents now don't like people who are still in the probationary period of a new job) to somewhere I don't really know (in normal circumstances I'd have been able to spend a day or two there before committing) and I can't face all the other shit it will generate.

I'm probably not in the right frame of mind for job hunting.  I really want out of the job that I've been stuck in for two years (I knew after a couple of weeks it had been a mistake) and I know there aren't going to be that many more chances.  On the one hand this means I'm probably applying for things I shouldn't (although there's not much out there) and on the other hand I'm more reluctant to risk making another mistake as there's going to be even less chance of getting anything else in a year or two.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2021)

Kent people do not want to take 'no thanks' for an answer.

not sure if this reflects on their opinion of me, or whether they are desperate (and if so why?)



miss direct said:


> Don't mention anything to your Mum until it's more certain.



not really an option - don't want to burn bridges with current employer and then have to pull out of new job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2021)

hmm

over 6 weeks since the west london interview, and not heard anything at all from them.  i assume this means 'no', and there are signs that organisation in question is in difficulties anyway.

central london interview was a disaster.  got some advice from friend of a friend who's in that organisation now (that's how i know they started off with 400+ people applying) but it wasn't really helpful - was a competency based thing, but not really the way he'd suggested to prepare for it.  probably the least worst answer i gave was where i ditched the thing i had prepared to talk about and answered more off the cuff.   was tempted to ask if i could just withdraw after first part of the interview rather than waste any more of each others' time, but that's not really the done thing.  haven't had the 'no' yet.

got a couple more 'give up and look forward to retirement' type jobs in london-ish that i'm contemplating applying for, although i may be seen as overqualified / over-specialised, or not having enough recent general type experience.

seen something that's pretty much what i used to do / got made redundant from after the 2008 crash, but i may have been away from that sort of role for too long, and it's too far away to be worth thinking about, and i wish i'd not seen the advert.

anyone got any experience with getting / doing temporary admin type work in london?  there's no point in going after short term stuff now, as i'm trapped on 3 months' notice, and i'm not sure it's sensible to quit, move and then look for work.  last time i tried for this sort of thing i tended not to hear back, and since then i've got a few years older and there's the pandemic.  aware that some employers don't see a middle aged bloke as being the right 'fit' for temporary admin type work.

blargh.


----------



## Looby (Apr 13, 2021)

Can I ask for advice/opinions please?

I’ve been in my job since August 2019 (newly qualified in professional,  stat regulated role). It’s been really shit mostly and I’ve been very unhappy and already been off with stress last year.
I moved to a new team a month ago and it’s much better. Less stressful role, more supportive, better supervision and team work but it’s the same organisation and the issues are still there. I feel really unhappy even though I like the job. I don’t want to grow to despise the role completely after waiting 20 years and spending 60k to qualify.

My friend does the same role I’ve just moved to for a charity and has been trying to get me to apply for ages. She’s messaged again today and there’s a job closing tomorrow. Slightly better money, OOH pay and home working allowance. Good wellbeing support and she’s really really happy there.
I’m really tempted to apply but it’s a 6 month fixed term contract. Friend said all the jobs are initially but she’d bet her job on it being made permanent and hers was after 3 months.
I really want to go for it but I’m scared. 
We don’t have savings or any buffer, I could afford to be out of work for 2 months max if we lived off my credit cards so it feels like a huge risk. Recruitment for these jobs generally take 2-3 months. I’m not good with financial risk, it makes me anxious.

Someone tell me what to do. 😄


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 13, 2021)

Looby said:


> Can I ask for advice/opinions please?
> 
> I’ve been in my job since August 2019 (newly qualified in professional,  stat regulated role). It’s been really shit mostly and I’ve been very unhappy and already been off with stress last year.
> I moved to a new team a month ago and it’s much better. Less stressful role, more supportive, better supervision and team work but it’s the same organisation and the issues are still there. I feel really unhappy even though I like the job. I don’t want to grow to despise the role completely after waiting 20 years and spending 60k to qualify.
> ...



I would go for it. You’ll never not find work, even if you end up having to go back into something crap for a bit. If you go for it and get it, set yourself a plan that at three months you ask about contract extension and if they don’t make the right noises, you start looking. Put the extra salary into a savings account until you know what your position is. Life is too short to be unhappy and what’s the point of all that work and money to be so?


----------



## Looby (Apr 13, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> I would go for it. You’ll never not find work, even if you end up having to go back into something crap for a bit. If you go for it and get it, set yourself a plan that at three months you ask about contract extension and if they don’t make the right noises, you start looking. Put the extra salary into a savings account until you know what your position is. Life is too short to be unhappy and what’s the point of all that work and money to be so?


Thanks. Good idea about saving the difference for a few months. Mr Looby seems ok with it. I’m not very good with financial insecurity but you’re right that I should be able to find something. I’ll apply tonight and I’m hoping my friend will put a word in for me. She’s already mentioned me to her boss as I was going to apply for some freelance work when I was settled in this team.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2021)

Looby said:


> Can I ask for advice/opinions please?
> 
> I’ve been in my job since August 2019 (newly qualified in professional,  stat regulated role). It’s been really shit mostly and I’ve been very unhappy and already been off with stress last year.
> I moved to a new team a month ago and it’s much better. Less stressful role, more supportive, better supervision and team work but it’s the same organisation and the issues are still there. I feel really unhappy even though I like the job. I don’t want to grow to despise the role completely after waiting 20 years and spending 60k to qualify.
> ...



gut feeling is if in doubt, apply for it, keep your options open.  if they make you an offer (and if, after the interview, you still want to work there*) then make a decision.  don't do anything now and it's always going to be a 'what if?'

* - i've had a few interviews where i've decided i really don't want to work for these people...


----------



## Looby (Apr 14, 2021)

Decision made for me. They closed the vacancy early and I was going to finish the application tonight. I can’t work out if I’m more annoyed or relieved because the timing wasn’t great. I will apply if it comes up again though.


----------



## Winot (Apr 14, 2021)

Looby said:


> Decision made for me. They closed the vacancy early and I was going to finish the application tonight. I can’t work out if I’m more annoyed or relieved because the timing wasn’t great. I will apply if it comes up again though.



This sounds really odd. I’ve never heard of a job advert being closed early. Did they have someone particular in mind for the job? Anyway, sounds dodgy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2021)

Winot said:


> This sounds really odd. I’ve never heard of a job advert being closed early.



it's increasingly common for adverts to say they may close early if they get a lot of applications

closing slightly early on the closing day is a bit unusual


----------



## Looby (Apr 14, 2021)

Winot said:


> This sounds really odd. I’ve never heard of a job advert being closed early. Did they have someone particular in mind for the job? Anyway, sounds dodgy.


I have, they’ve probably had loads of applications from people trying to escape my org. 😄


----------



## Looby (Apr 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's increasingly common for adverts to say they may close early if they get a lot of applications
> 
> closing slightly early on the closing day is a bit unusual


I don’t know when it closed, it could have been yesterday.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm meant to have an interview next week. Another Microsoft teams one. I stopped counting but I must have had more than 20 interviews in the last year. The interview task for this particular job is so drawn out and requires hours of work. I think I'm going to cancel the interview, although how I actually do that I'm not sure.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## miss direct (Apr 18, 2021)

To be clear, I dont really need this job. It's only a short term contract and I have two others lined up. Not really sure why I booked the interview.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2021)

miss direct said:


> To be clear, I dont really need this job. It's only a short term contract and I have two others lined up. Not really sure why I booked the interview.



some HR people seem to justify their existence by making the recruitment process ever more complicated.  having said that, with the number of people applying for jobs now, some employers think the only way to deal with it is to set up ever more layer of hoops to jump through.



miss direct said:


> although how I actually do that I'm not sure.



presume you had an e-mail or phone call to set it up?  i'd always say to get in touch and decline politely rather than just not turn up - in a lot of lines of work,  you never know when you will encounter people again...


----------



## miss direct (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, I'll just email HR, don't want to call again and go through their mammoth phone system and use the remaining 50p of phone credit I have.

It probably is a gate keeping exercise but its not a game I feel like playing at the moment. If the task is a reflection on the job, then it's not a job that suits me anyway 😊


----------



## miss direct (Apr 20, 2021)

Withdrew my application and felt relieved immediately.


----------



## Mation (Apr 21, 2021)

Could I have some advice on how to approach a job app, please?

I have to demonstrate how I meet three 'behaviours.' There's lots of guidance on the kind of thing they mean by each behaviour, but the constraints on format mean I'm still not sure how best to approach it.

Each answer must be max. 300 words, and ideally written in STAR format (situation, task, action, result).

But I can't submit a CV, write a personal statement, or cover letter - the form doesn't allow it. The form only includes a request for details of my current job (in a separate, 300-word answer).

The form also doesn't ask about higher education, so if I want them to know about my degrees, I'd have to cram that into the answers, too.

To make things even more complicated, I wouldn't be applying for a specific job; only to work in a department with a broad remit that will develop over time, so I can't really rely on job description or person specification as a guide 

So, should I select one focus for each of the behaviour questions, but potentially miss out loads of relevant experience from different jobs; or should I try to cram as much of my experience and training into their format? Or something else?


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 22, 2021)

Just applied for a trainee somellier in a 3 star restaurant. I'm really taking the piss job hunt wise.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 22, 2021)

Mation said:


> Could I have some advice on how to approach a job app, please?
> 
> I have to demonstrate how I meet three 'behaviours.' There's lots of guidance on the kind of thing they mean by each behaviour, but the constraints on format mean I'm still not sure how best to approach it.
> 
> ...


Focus on the STAR would be my advice.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 22, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Just applied for a trainee somellier in a 3 star restaurant. I'm really taking the piss job hunt wise.


Drinking on the job. Nice


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 22, 2021)

My great grandfather was a sommelier and died of cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 22, 2021)

Mation said:


> Could I have some advice on how to approach a job app, please?
> 
> I have to demonstrate how I meet three 'behaviours.' There's lots of guidance on the kind of thing they mean by each behaviour, but the constraints on format mean I'm still not sure how best to approach it.
> 
> ...


Good luck...I just had to google that to figure out what it was all about. I would run mile from a job that was so complicated.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2021)

Mation said:


> Could I have some advice on how to approach a job app, please?
> 
> I have to demonstrate how I meet three 'behaviours.' There's lots of guidance on the kind of thing they mean by each behaviour, but the constraints on format mean I'm still not sure how best to approach it.
> 
> Each answer must be max. 300 words, and ideally written in STAR format (situation, task, action, result).



Dunno.

If they specifically say "give an example of a time you did X" then they want one example and adding other things will hinder not help.

If they are asking about particular skills / behaviours, then it's probably better to think of the best example and go with that, rather than have to go through the STAR thing two or three times in a limited word count, but it might work to talk mostly about one situation, but add a sentence at the end that adds something but references a different employment (or study or voluntary work) situation.

Personally, if I'm aiming at a word limit I tend to write first then edit, rather than try too hard first time.


----------



## Mation (Apr 24, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Good luck...I just had to google that to figure out what it was all about. I would run mile from a job that was so complicated.


I don't think the job itself will be complicated. It's stuff I do every day, albeit beyond the useful remit of my present job.

The application process is terrifying, because I really care about it and because of the constraints.

Made lots of progress, but so much research to distill...


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Drinking on the job. Nice



I can assure you that drinking on the job is not allowed!

Odd thing to be applying for right now given that the hospitality industry has hundreds of thousands of staff on furlough still!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

Have a 'first telephone 15 minute'  interview this afternoon. Long time since I have had a formal interview and this is a big company. Not that corporate (family run) but one of the biggest in Europe for their sector. 

Had made up my mind that commuting to London was over for me but this is too good an opportunity and it will only be a couple of days a week. 

Know I can do it but the last year has left me feeling out of the game


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2021)

How did it go Badgers?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 6, 2021)

a year ago my plan to be a free lance community arts worker met covid and turned to dust. Ive been a delivery driver for sainsburys ever since - it was ok work wise - low stress, meeting people, useful work,  workmates were a laugh, management generally not wankers - but  money was not great and the shift work (very early mornings, very late nights, weekends) was seriously getting in the way of kids, relationship and what little rock n roll was available. Ive had a year a of getting to interviews and not getting the job (about 6 attempts I think) despite putting fuck loads of work in.
But - finally paid off - I had an interview today for running activities at a community centre and got  the job!!! And its the best one out of all the ones id applied for. So chuffed - so keep plugging away folks - it does happen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 12, 2021)

well...

still haven't heard anything back from west london people who i did the interview with in february - seems a bit shit if they can't even be bothered to send an e-mail to say 'no thanks' once you have got to the interview stage.  although there are some visible signs that all is not well with organisation in question.

but...  interview that i thought i'd really buggered up - has led to an offer.  provisional subject to all the usual bumf at this stage.  

would be central london (so commutable from here short term, could move back somewhere sensible at some point), more money than i'm on now (and that's to start) and decent pension scheme.



what's going to go wrong?


----------



## miss direct (May 12, 2021)

Sounds good puddy!


As for me, I've stopped even applying for "proper" jobs as I'm getting plenty of work. I have a summer contract lined up, which takes me through to September.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 13, 2021)

Update. Turns out it was extremely fortuitous I got the job offer. I'm about to take two weeks off cos of an operation, so Sunday was likely my last driving shift for sainsbury. I marked occasion by reversing the van into a brand new BMW sports car. The owner was very unhappy. 
A few weeks ago I'd managed to knock over a garden wall so was already on a written warning. This would have meant suspension from driving and demotion to order picking or some such menial tedium. Plus profound sense of shame and humiliation. 
My manager had her head in her hands but I saved her a boatload of aggro by handing in my notice alongside the incident report. 
I think it was time to move on


----------



## Petcha (May 17, 2021)

I just checked my LinkedIn for the first time since I got a job in October. It looks like theres more about and instead of hundreds of applicants for each job there seems to be more like 10. Anyone else noticed this? When I was looking last year I was applying for about 10 jobs a day and being pitted against loads of people far better than me (but somehow blagged a job in the end)

I think I'm on thin ice in my job so that was a good thing to see!


----------



## miss direct (May 20, 2021)

So....what do you do if you've accepted a short term contract for the summer, but then another job you applied for but couldn't confirm gets back in touch and offers you another job which is for longer...but runs at the same time as the other contract? I haven't signed anything as of yet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

miss direct said:


> So....what do you do if you've accepted a short term contract for the summer, but then another job you applied for but couldn't confirm gets back in touch and offers you another job which is for longer...but runs at the same time as the other contract? I haven't signed anything as of yet.



i may be late to this, but it's not unknown for people to accept a job then turn it down before starting.  

technically, even if you have signed something, then the notice period still applies, although i can't imagine any employer insisting on you starting while you're already working out your notice.

as with most things in life, it doesn't do any harm to be professional about it - you never quite know when you will encounter any particular individual again (especially if you're in a smallish line of work)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> would be central london (so commutable from here short term, could move back somewhere sensible at some point), more money than i'm on now (and that's to start) and decent pension scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> what's going to go wrong?



i've had to go through the asking for references phase.

(potential) new employer says that's all fine, but they are now being very quiet about a starting date, and current employer wants me to confirm when i'm going.

think i'd better get back to hunting.

bugger.


----------



## Mation (Jun 26, 2021)

What sort of questions are useful to ask before you apply for a job, if the job app info says 'contact so and so for more info about the position'?

I've got lots of questions, but would usually only think to ask them at interview.

Are there pre-interview/pre-application questions that make an interview more likely?

Job I'm currently looking at is fixed term. I'm currently permanent. Is likelihood of permanence at end of fixed term a pre-application kinda reasonable question thing?

Does it matter if I don't ask anything in advance?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2021)

Mation said:


> What sort of questions are useful to ask before you apply for a job, if the job app info says 'contact so and so for more info about the position'?



increasingly rare to have the chance for that - there's one or two things i've got as far as interview for, and had there been a chance for an informal chat, i'd have probably found out things that would have stopped me wasting any more of their / my time.

probably worth clarifying (if it's not clear from the advert etc) job location, hours and so on to make sure you still want to apply (one of the ones i'm thinking of was something that sounded like - but didn't state - office hours from the advert, but would have been shift based and would have been too close for comfort to first / last trains between where i was and where they were.)



Mation said:


> Job I'm currently looking at is fixed term. I'm currently permanent. Is likelihood of permanence at end of fixed term a pre-application kinda reasonable question thing?



think it's reasonable to ask why it's fixed term - is it maternity / sabbatical leave cover or something like that?  is it the sort of thing that is grant funded for X amount of time?  are they expecting to close that site / relocate? - and what their plans are at the end of that time.

the prospect of leaving a permanent job for a temporary one is a bit alarming.  depends on your line of work, how 'permanent' the current job really is (and how eager you are to leave it - although that's rarely a line you should come out with to potential new employers) and how much good the year (or whatever) in this one could do for your prospects, but may be worth bearing in mind that if it gets to interview, they may be wondering just why you're going for it, in the same way interviewers can wonder why you're going for something you appear 'over-qualified' for.



Mation said:


> Are there pre-interview/pre-application questions that make an interview more likely?



dunno really.  there's probably something clever you could say but i'm not having any bright ideas.  

presume you can do a bit of research on the organisation before calling - without wanting you to say what line of work you're in / what organisation this is, there might be an 'i see from your website / trade press that you're doing this thing, can you tell me a bit more about that aspect of it?' question or two you could ask.


----------



## Mation (Jun 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> increasingly rare to have the chance for that - there's one or two things i've got as far as interview for, and had there been a chance for an informal chat, i'd have probably found out things that would have stopped me wasting any more of their / my time.
> 
> probably worth clarifying (if it's not clear from the advert etc) job location, hours and so on to make sure you still want to apply (one of the ones i'm thinking of was something that sounded like - but didn't state - office hours from the advert, but would have been shift based and would have been too close for comfort to first / last trains between where i was and where they were.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. Very helpful.

I've got a couple of extra questions from your reply already: why is it fixed term and what their plans are at the end of the term. Both things I want to know but hadn't thought of explicitly.

They're good with the details of working patterns and flexibility. There's a backstory about why I want to go for it that they're somewhat aware of already. I think I'm qualified, but there's a potential margin of over or under that I'm not sure of, as I don't have much experience of how to apply for this kind of job. I have experience (some extensive) of all the things they ask for, but don't know what applications from people who get this kind of job look like, iyswim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2021)

well...

the one who never made contact with me after the interview some months ago are now re-advertising the post.  this time asking for people with 2 years' experience of using some specialised software that i don't think anyone in the UK outside their group actually uses.  (experience of it was 'desirable' when i applied.)

good luck with that...

but

the one who got as far as references have now confirmed it's a definite offer, so i'm starting there in august


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 29, 2021)

Exciting news today is that my boss has now secured the role she’s acting up in on a permanent basis, which means her substantive role is now available, which means in a few weeks it will be advertised and then I can apply for it.

One of the other supervisors has told me they will check my application is pukka before submitting it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> One of the other supervisors has told me they will check my application is pukka before submitting it.



i think i may have said this before, but worth establishing what basis the application is on.  

in public sector, it is usually the case that you need to do application / interview on the same basis as anyone from outside / other departments, and there is a heffalump trap of thinking "i don't need to say what i do, they know me"


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes, you sent a really useful message a while back.

My colleague told me they applied for a job a while back and one of the key requirements was driving. They wrote in their application “I have a full UK driving licence” and scored top points for that section. Apparently no-one else did as they assumed people would know they drove! Illustrates your point quite well I think. 

Nice one on your job offer!


----------



## miss direct (Jun 29, 2021)

ughhhhh I have my THIRD automated video interview with a big organisation. Why can't they just save and look at the previous ones I've done?


----------



## miss direct (Jun 30, 2021)

Well, I did my automated interview. Not sure why I thought doing it today, when I feel miserable and ill and look awful, was a good idea, but wanted to get it out of the way.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 30, 2021)

I probably lost my chance anyway by using the "any questions or comments" part to give a monologue about my dislike of automated video interviews...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 30, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Well, I did my automated interview. Not sure why I thought doing it today, when I feel miserable and ill and look awful, was a good idea, but wanted to get it out of the way.







miss direct said:


> I probably lost my chance anyway by using the "any questions or comments" part to give a monologue about my dislike of automated video interviews...


----------



## miss direct (Jul 6, 2021)

I am never off this thread! Have a bit of a decision to make and would appreciate any input.

So back in March I interviewed with and was offered a summer contract with a so called top university (A). This is due to start in August - however, they're yet to confirm which courses I'll teach and whether it will be online or face to face so I don't know whether I can stay where I am or would need to relocate.

They also have a strange (to me) system where it's hourly paid and you have to complete weekly timesheets (rather than just a regular contract). Anticipated weekly rate is very good (but could they just not give me many hours, leaving me with much less money?) They also blanked me for about a month, leaving me panicking about having no work at all.

As I was panicking, I applied for another (short term) job last week, interviewed, and have been offered the position. A different uni (B), not nearly as prestigious, but the role will be completely online, teaching something I know and specialise in. It's a regular fixed term contract. I have to let them know by tomorrow. Taking this job means I know what I'm doing, BUT I'll have to turn down the other job, and will also have to deal with juggling all sorts of my other classes around, potentially annoying one of my major year round sources of work.

I think my choices are:

1. Say no to B, stick with A (the great unknown)
2. Say yes to B, say nothing to A yet
3. Yes yes to B, contact A and say I will be unable to take up the post

How do I decide?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> How do I decide?



dunno really.

big question is what if you say no to B, and then A doesn't happen?  

you know your financial position and the jobs market for what you do, i don't.  is it a big deal if you end up having to wait for C to come along?

from my reading of what you're saying, B is more long term (A is a 'summer contract'?), B is more guaranteed hours (so far as anything in this life is guaranteed) and doesn't mean relocating (would the costs and hassle of this be worth any financial gain?), so from where i'm sitting (you know all the facts, i don't) B sounds a better bet, apart from possibly annoying one of your existing major sources of work.  (would A have the same effect? - or worse if you have to move?)  Is the (possibly short term) gain of taking B worth risking your existing client for?

and the possible 'prestige' of A - how big a thing might that be in the future?  having said that, organisations that think they are prestigious - or some of the people in them - can be fairly obnoxious.  again, you know more about your line of country than i do.

may as well leave your options open with A as long as you can rather than say no while they are still thinking about it.  with it all being (possibly) remote and sounds like it may all be freelance, would there be a combination of A and B that's possible?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks Puddy_Tat 
I don't think a C will come along. They are both short term summer jobs and summer is when I have the opportunity to make some proper money (as opposed to dribs and drabs the rest of the year.)

I am making B sound better, aren't I. Hmm. 

The idea of doing both jobs simultaneously is an interesting one, but probably wouldn't work as teaching hours tend to be similar.

I'm leaning towards saying yes to B and putting that into motion. Perhaps in the meantime A will decide what's going on.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm vaguely casting around for my next move (being fortunate enough to be in a job right now) but fucking hell can people put _salaries_?! In publishing it is really hard to tell salary by job title, especially if you don't know the size/budget of the organisation, because the same job title can mean so many different things. Senior editor/managing editor in some places could pay way less than I earn now, but in others a lot more, but I don't want to go through the faff of applying only to be told it's the same or less money.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2021)

oh heck

never really managed to get any sort of break between old job and new job (pressure of work in previous job, and mum-tat health related stuff)

new job is fully office based and because of the stuff that went on, the plan at least to set the wheels in motion to move house before starting never happened.

2 weeks in and i'm knackered already.

it's going to be better to walk out soon and pretend it never happened rather than last a few months in the job and have to put it on the CV, isn't it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2021)

well...

I didn't quite have the courage to walk away from it then, but it's since become fairly clear that new job isn't secure.

suppose it's as well that i didn't set wheels in motion to move house, but this was probably the last chance to move back to london.

not sure if it's better to start job hunting now with current job being less than 3 months, or to wait for the chop.  i've seen something that looks good except it's round the luton sort of patch (they are quite flexible about work from home-ing so wouldn't have to move house straight off - might mean one long day a week which i can cope with) 

MEH


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Just had an interview, pretty sure I fucked it. Waiting to hear if I’ll be asked in for a trial shift. It was a really nice place with a good vibe too.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 6, 2022)

Why do jobs tell you at interview that they'll get back to you within a week, and then don't? Almost two weeks now, and I have a whole series of decisions to make that depend on knowing the outcome.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 8, 2022)

Two weeks now


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 8, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Two weeks now


Shocking how they treat people like this.  Total disrespect.  🙁


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 8, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Why do jobs tell you at interview that they'll get back to you within a week, and then don't? Almost two weeks now, and I have a whole series of decisions to make that depend on knowing the outcome.





miss direct said:


> Two weeks now





xsunnysuex said:


> Shocking how they treat people like this.  Total disrespect.  🙁





from experience, it almost invariably takes longer than they say it will

may be post-covid it's more difficult to get people together to make any sort of decision.

a long delay can mean that you're second choice / reserve, but they are waiting for first choice to say yes / get through references and so on.

having said that, i've not heard anything yet following an interview i did about a year ago.  i think i can probably take that as a no...


----------



## miss direct (Apr 8, 2022)

Got the job


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Got the job


Yay! Nice one, must be a relief. When do you start?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 8, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Got the job


Congratulations.  Well done.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 8, 2022)

July. It's only a short contract but you never know, could lead to more. Then I have more work somewhere else in September and October. So all round, it's been a good day for responses from job applications.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2022)

miss direct said:


> July. It's only a short contract but you never know, could lead to more. Then I have more work somewhere else in September and October. So all round, it's been a good day for responses from job applications.


Long may your luck continue!

I've got a couple of months work taking calls on the 119 helpline. I start Monday and will be working from home again.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 20, 2022)

Applied for 3 jobs today. We shall see.


----------



## nottsgirl (May 2, 2022)

Applied for a job I’d really love.


----------



## nottsgirl (May 12, 2022)

Work is actually going ok and instead of bumper car job applications I’m having a good think about what I’d really like to do. I want to eventually get out of my current field (too stressful, hopefully get a corporate gig with a better salary). I’m thinking about Human Resources at the moment. It’s not unrelated to what I do now. Has a terrible rep though right?

I might talk to someone I know who works in the field.


----------



## thismoment (May 12, 2022)

There just doesn’t seem to be much out there that suits me. They were a few viable options a couple of months ago but I really couldn’t get to grips with making a app form. Really want to move now. This was meant to be a stop gap now I’m just the resident dogsbody


----------



## smmudge (May 13, 2022)

I went for a job at the company where l work. It was a sidestep into something quite different but that I've always been interested and looking out for a job to come up there. 

I went for the first interview and the woman who would have been my boss was quite, well, abrasive I guess. I thought hmm maybe just a tactic to see how I act under pressure. They invited me for a second interview (unexpected, I'm not sure that was the original plan) so I thought OK will give them another chance. But again she made some weird comments and maybe I didn't explain myself the best but she really twisted some things I said. And I thought do I want to work with this person as my direct supervisor??

So I withdrew. I really like the team I'm in at the moment and the work so I'm not desperate to move. Just interested in that area as a career but, I don't think that would see me through a shit working relationship. 

And the manager above after I withdrew sent me a message to say it was a great shame and they were going to offer me the job on more pay!! A hard rethink but still hope I made the right decision 😑


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I went for a job at the company where l work. It was a sidestep into something quite different but that I've always been interested and looking out for a job to come up there.
> 
> I went for the first interview and the woman who would have been my boss was quite, well, abrasive I guess. I thought hmm maybe just a tactic to see how I act under pressure. They invited me for a second interview (unexpected, I'm not sure that was the original plan) so I thought OK will give them another chance. But again she made some weird comments and maybe I didn't explain myself the best but she really twisted some things I said. And I thought do I want to work with this person as my direct supervisor??
> 
> ...


Sounds like you followed your gut. They might offer more pay but is it worth your happiness to be with twats for half your waking hours? As you say, you like the team you're in and you're not in a rush to move. I think you did the right thing for yourself and your own wellbeing.


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2022)

smmudge If you were having doubts about the person who would have been your direct superior it is a shame but they might well have spoiled the opportunity for you. Who knows.


----------



## smmudge (May 13, 2022)

Thanks both! I know not much makes it more tolerable to have an awkward manager so deep down probably was the right thing.


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Actual job was ok today after a week off but I feel like it won’t last. Had a chat about another job this afternoon but I don’t think I’ll get it as they need people pronto and my notice period is probably too long. Have an interview tomorrow for a job I’m optimistic about. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> *i may be late to this, but it's not unknown for people to accept a job then turn it down before starting. *
> 
> technically, even if you have signed something, then the notice period still applies, although i can't imagine any employer insisting on you starting while you're already working out your notice.
> 
> as with most things in life, it doesn't do any harm to be professional about it - you never quite know when you will encounter any particular individual again (especially if you're in a smallish line of work)


That's happened where I work. Someone was supposed to be starting early this morning but the supposed new starter has ghosted the company. I've also heard that someone who started earlier this year didn't come back after lunch, and even in my group of new starters someone left after only one or two days.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> That's happened where I work. Someone was supposed to be starting early this morning but the supposed new starter has ghosted the company.



that's just silly even if they have changed their mind / got a better offer



AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've also heard that someone who started earlier this year didn't come back after lunch, and even in my group of new starters someone left after only one or two days.



i've known that (the 'going to lunch and not coming back' thing) a couple of times - one was a summer temp in a job that got bloody awful over summer, and think he had been expecting something fairly relaxing and to get paid for it, the other was somewhere fairly crappy but they were a permanent worker there - there were various rumours but not sure i ever quite knew what that was about.



nottsgirl said:


> Actual job was ok today after a week off but I feel like it won’t last. Had a chat about another job this afternoon but I don’t think I’ll get it as they need people pronto and my notice period is probably too long. Have an interview tomorrow for a job I’m optimistic about. Fingers crossed.



hope it goes well


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've also heard that someone who started earlier this year didn't come back after lunch, and even in my group of new starters someone left after only one or two days.


I’ve quit three permanent jobs in the first week and one after a month 

In all cases they were the wrong environment / culture. In one of them I was in over my head and for two of them I wasn’t really well enough to be working 

My other permanent jobs have all been at least 4 years


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve quit three permanent jobs in the first week and one after a month





other than temporary jobs, and one place that offered me a job then went bust while i was working out my notice from previous place, think my recent 3 and a bit months was my shortest stay somewhere.  

in hindsight, i should have asked at the interview what the drop out rate is for people doing the initial training (the sort of job where the first 6 months to a year is training) - the interview (from where i was sitting) seemed to go so badly i just wanted to get out of there so i didn't ask many questions.  found out that of the previous intake, 3 of 4 had left within 6 months, and of the intake i was in, i was the second of 4 to quit...

i think it was them, not me...


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> other than temporary jobs, and one place that offered me a job then went bust while i was working out my notice from previous place, think my recent 3 and a bit months was my shortest stay somewhere.
> 
> in hindsight, i should have asked at the interview what the drop out rate is for people doing the initial training (the sort of job where the first 6 months to a year is training) - the interview (from where i was sitting) seemed to go so badly i just wanted to get out of there so i didn't ask many questions.  found out that of the previous intake, 3 of 4 had left within 6 months, and of the intake i was in, i was the second of 4 to quit...
> 
> i think it was them, not me...


Then there’s the jobs I’ve been offered and then not accepted as I’ve panicked about starting a new job and stick with the devil I know.

That’s a good question to ask although you’d expect them to lie - it might just catch them unawares. I don’t think I’ll have another job interview again. Feel happy where I work now and at the right level. Feel like my career prime was in my mid 30s. Only way up is to manage people and I’m much happier not doing that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t think I’ll have another job interview again. Feel happy where I work now and at the right level. Feel like my career prime was in my mid 30s. Only way up is to manage people and I’m much happier not doing that



I'm also sort of at the stage of accepting that probably the best i can hope for is to hang on to the current job until i can afford to retire.

Not sure if it's going to last, with potential for big government spending cuts to come, or whether combination of working full time and care of ageing mum-tat is going to be practical for much longer.  blargh.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> That's happened where I work. Someone was supposed to be starting early this morning but the supposed new starter has ghosted the company. I've also heard that someone who started earlier this year didn't come back after lunch, and even in my group of new starters someone left after only one or two days.


Showed an agency temp around the office in the morning.
Explained the Flexi 30-120 min lunch break time to them and packed them off to lunch.

After 130 mins it was obvious that he wasn't enjoying a long Flexi lunch. He just wasn't coming back.

I think he was expecting a filing and photocopying job that had could skive through not a real job.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2022)

I was supposed to have a phone interview at 10:30 with a company this morning. I'd prepared by doing some reading on them and was still waiting by the phone at 11:00. I rang the recruiter, and told him I needed to go out. He said "Well, can't you hang on a bit longer? They're desperate to speak to you!" Clearly not so desperate that they could be arsed to ring me at the agreed time, though. If I did that to them, it would be an instant blacklisting. I can understand meetings overrun, and I'd forgive five or even ten minutes, but half an hour is taking the piss. I asked if it would be possible to reschedule on Monday as I've got back to back commitments today and tomorrow. I didn't really have any more interviews today but I went out because I had better things to do than sit around waiting for their call.  Clearly not a company that respects people's time.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was supposed to have a phone interview at 10:30 with a company this morning. I'd prepared by doing some reading on them and was still waiting by the phone at 11:00. I rang the recruiter, and told him I needed to go out. He said "Well, can't you hang on a bit longer? They're desperate to speak to you!" Clearly not so desperate that they could be arsed to ring me at the agreed time, though. If I did that to them, it would be an instant blacklisting. I can understand meetings overrun, and I'd forgive five or even ten minutes, but half an hour is taking the piss. I asked if it would be possible to reschedule on Monday as I've got back to back commitments today and tomorrow. I didn't really have any more interviews today but I went out because I had better things to do than sit around waiting for their call.  Clearly not a company that respects people's time.


UPDATE: The recruiter texted me today and asked if I'd do an 18:00 interview with the same client. I said no thank you, I'd lost interest in view of their shoddy attitude to punctuality, and anyway I've got plans on a Friday night. Recruiter called me "childish" for not wanting to reschedule and went on and on about what great money I'm missing out on and it would be "worth it". I politely disagreed, as I suspect they'd be the sort of company to weaponise the salary against people, use that as an excuse for all manner of shitty behaviour and not have any respect for staff's boundaries/lives outside work. They can't be bothered to ring me on time but apparently I'm expected to drop my plans for them. Money's good but so's my self respect, and this company has not treated me the way they'd want to be. I bet even now they're typing up a scathing LinkedIn post about how "Nobody wants to work any more". They've tried spamming me with phone calls all day and as a result have bought themselves a one way ticket to Block City.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> UPDATE: The recruiter texted me today and asked if I'd do an 18:00 interview with the same client. I said no thank you, I'd lost interest in view of their shoddy attitude to punctuality, and anyway I've got plans on a Friday night. Recruiter called me "childish" for not wanting to reschedule and went on and on about what great money I'm missing out on and it would be "worth it". I politely disagreed, as I suspect they'd be the sort of company to weaponise the salary against people, use that as an excuse for all manner of shitty behaviour and not have any respect for staff's boundaries/lives outside work. They can't be bothered to ring me on time but apparently I'm expected to drop my plans for them. Money's good but so's my self respect, and this company has not treated me the way they'd want to be. I bet even now they're typing up a scathing LinkedIn post about how "Nobody wants to work any more". They've tried spamming me with phone calls all day and as a result have bought themselves a one way ticket to Block City.


The recruiter is simply pissed off that they're losing out on the potential commission they would have earned if you'd been successful at interview and the agency had earned a percentage of your salary as commission.

Sadly, the recruiter will possibly blacklist you out of spite and possibly won't put you forward for other jobs. That's what happened to me when I registered with an agency a couple of years ago and I was being asked about my experience and I mentioned I've done X, but don't want to do that task again in another role. So what did they do? Put me forward for a job that involved doing X. I suspected that they might've already mentioned me to the company, because when I declined an interview (after the recruiter tried to set one up) they were a bit arsey with me. And they haven't contacted me with any job vacancies at all since then, which seems terribly petty and spiteful.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The recruiter is simply pissed off that they're losing out on the potential commission they would have earned if you'd been successful at interview and the agency had earned a percentage of your salary as commission.
> 
> Sadly, the recruiter will possibly blacklist you out of spite and possibly won't put you forward for other jobs. That's what happened to me when I registered with an agency a couple of years ago and I was being asked about my experience and I mentioned I've done X, but don't want to do that task again in another role. So what did they do? Put me forward for a job that involved doing X. I suspected that they might've already mentioned me to the company, because when I declined an interview (after the recruiter tried to set one up) they were a bit arsey with me. And they haven't contacted me with any job vacancies at all since then, which seems terribly petty and spiteful.


Fuck them. At least it weeds out the shitty employers we wouldn't want to work for anyway. I only want something short term until I can get back to busking again. When I walked out on my last long term job and started busking for a living, I swore I'd never work for a boss again. That was in 2017, and obviously the lockdowns meant I had to take a raincheck on that, but I came up with the compromise of taking a job offer while I'm claiming UC, but don't stay more than six months. Then if I hate it, I know I don't have to be there forever, which makes it easier to stick out and save for my busking goals. But being my own boss made it very clear to me what behaviour I will and won't accept from an employer in future, and if they've got no respect for me or my time this early in the process, it just won't work. Their loss.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> They haven't contacted me with any job vacancies at all since then, which seems terribly petty and spiteful.


That reminds me of when I was temping for Tate in 2012 and got let go from a particular client (the Paddington office of a now defunct railway company which rhymed with Vermin Pains), despite the fact it was a simple admin job and the supervisors had kept saying I was doing well. The manager's reason given for sacking me was "LeytonCatLady was a nice girl but I just had a feeling about her". So I made an official complaint about him on the grounds of suspected sex discrimination, which no one could prove, but Tate promised this wouldn't affect me being offered more work - despite lecturing me about "defaming a nice man's character". They did call me a few times with offers but always places outside London they knew full well I couldn't afford to commute by public transport. When I politely explained that, they'd play innocent and go "Oh damn! Of course, you don't drive, do you?" Fucking pricks. I didn't bother with them again because I'd rather not get "offers" that are blatantly disingenuous.

And yes, I'm aware I was a temp and legally he could get rid of me for whatever reason he wanted, but even if it's legal, it's not OK. If I hadn't been a temp and it had been a "being fired" situation, he couldn't just be like "Well I've just got a feeling about you. Whoops-a-daisy, that's how it is here!" I was pissed off at Tate because when they'd called me with the Virgin role, they guaranteed me at least six weeks' work and even told me I didn't need to go to an interview I had scheduled. It was still in the days of Jobseekers' Allowance where you had to sign off for any work lasting at least a month and I wanted him to know that can really fuck up someone's money, so if you are going to make someone jobless just like that, then morally you should have a fucking good reason.


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That reminds me of when I was temping for Tate in 2012 and got let go from a particular client (the Paddington office of a now defunct railway company which rhymed with Vermin Pains), despite the fact it was a simple admin job and the supervisors had kept saying I was doing well. The manager's reason given for sacking me was "LeytonCatLady was a nice girl but I just had a feeling about her". So I made an official complaint about him on the grounds of suspected sex discrimination, which no one could prove, but Tate promised this wouldn't affect me being offered more work - despite lecturing me about "defaming a nice man's character". They did call me a few times with offers but always places outside London they knew full well I couldn't afford to commute by public transport. When I politely explained that, they'd play innocent and go "Oh damn! Of course, you don't drive, do you?" Fucking pricks. I didn't bother with them again because I'd rather not get "offers" that are blatantly disingenuous.
> 
> And yes, I'm aware I was a temp and legally he could get rid of me for whatever reason he wanted, but even if it's legal, it's not OK. If I hadn't been a temp and it had been a being fired situation, he couldn't just be like "Well I've just got a feeling about you. Whoops-a-daisy, that's how it is here!" I was pissed off at Tate because when they'd called me with the Virgin role, they guaranteed me at least six weeks' work and even told me I didn't need to go to an interview I had scheduled. It was still in the days of Jobseekers' Allowance where you had to sign off for any work lasting at least a month and I wanted him to know that can really fuck up someone's money, so if you are going to make someone jobless just like that, then morally you should have a fucking good reason.


Tate as in the art gallery? They just had to pay out a 6 figure sum for playing a game like this with an artist iirc


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Tate as in the art gallery? They just had to pay out a 6 figure sum for playing a game like this with an artist iirc


No, Tate Recruitment!  They're an employment agency with offices in all the major UK cities, but I don't think they're anything to do with the art gallery.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 15, 2022)

I think I've finally decided what kind of job I'd actually like and have applied for 2 jobs! No more bumper cars applications!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)

I start a new job on Tuesday! It's a temporary call centre job for a few months which will hopefully build up my busking capital again. They seem like a nice company - an hour lunch and two 15 minute breaks (which should be standard everywhere but unfortunately isn't). I had the interview today and the agency rang me with the start date within 15 minutes, so I was impressed at the quick turnaround. No more Jobcentre for a while!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2022)

hope it goes well


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 27, 2022)

Only went and got the freaking job


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 27, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Only went and got the freaking job


Congratulations!


----------



## newme (Oct 21, 2022)

I've got a job starting monday, its with the second biggest place in the area, which is rural and frankly awful for local wage rates, sadly its 3 months and not really my area, just something I picked up as I went along in other roles so theres some winging it and binging youtube tutorials frankly.
Also got some offers for longer term in my actual qualified and experienced area, but they want to interview me next week!?!
I know any employer will just dump me at a moments notice but interviewing while I am just starting still seems idk daft when its as I said one of the biggest employers. These are year contracts tho, I've 5 years experience and a qualification over the level they asked for, then if I got that I would never have to interview again in theory! I hate job seeking and interviews, just want something stable (theres even a potential bonus, not something I ever had before!).

Do I say I am doing temp work and have a week notice? If they ask the start date thats going to be odd if I say well err it was Monday. Stayed at the last place 5 years, agreeing to interviews on the first day seems to set the wrong impression compared to that lol.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2022)

newme said:


> I've got a job starting monday, its with the second biggest place in the area, which is rural and frankly awful for local wage rates, sadly its 3 months and not really my area, just something I picked up as I went along in other roles so theres some winging it and binging youtube tutorials frankly.
> Also got some offers for longer term in my actual qualified and experienced area, but they want to interview me next week!?!
> I know any employer will just dump me at a moments notice but interviewing while I am just starting still seems idk daft when its as I said one of the biggest employers. These are year contracts tho, I've 5 years experience and a qualification over the level they asked for, then if I got that I would never have to interview again in theory! I hate job seeking and interviews, just want something stable (theres even a potential bonus, not something I ever had before!).
> 
> Do I say I am doing temp work and have a week notice? If they ask the start date thats going to be odd if I say well err it was Monday. Stayed at the last place 5 years, agreeing to interviews on the first day seems to set the wrong impression compared to that lol.



not really sure what the etiquette is about interviewing for something permanent / more long term while you're in a temporary job.  gut feeling is the more short term / casual the current thing is, the more reasonable it is to keep looking for something more long term rather than wait for the contract to end.

may be a bit awkward having to take time off (if it can't be fitted in any other way) so early in a new job, though.

has the new (shorter term) job got a week's notice or what?  or are you contracted to see the 3 months out (or is there a worthwhile bonus if you do?)

how likely is the other opportunity to come round again at the end of the 3 months?

as ever, i'd suggest trying to keep your options open as long as you can.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2022)

news from here is i can feel a redundancy coming on - new job i started in the spring was partly based on additional government funding that was (then) impending, which still hasn't actually been handed over, and there's a growing feeling in this line of work that it's just not going to happen now (although that won't be clear until after the budget happens.)

in theory, i'd be one of a pool of 3 on the same grade made 'at risk' but the 2 who were there before me both have enough service in to mean they would attract redundancy pay, and i know how it tends to work.

Current job was a bit of a hasty decision to escape a disaster of a job change late summer last year, it's some distance from home, but i only need to go there once or twice a month, so a long day every now and then, and an occasional overnight stay somewhere if i need to be there 2 days, or need to be sure of being there for something the next morning.   I was keeping an open mind whether to move somewhere nearer the job (north of london) or somewhere nearer ageing mum-tat (SE London) on the basis that i'm probably going to need to go round there more often than i go to the office.  the latter would probably have involved raising a bit of finance, which is going to be less easy now than it was a couple of months ago.

Part of me is inclined just to wait and see what happens, but I've seen two adverts this week, 

one is for something fairly undemanding but do-able (if they don't think i'm overqualified / too old / not got the right sort of experience) in SE London that would mean moving, and a bit less money than i'm on now, but i'd not really need to run a car any more.

other is fairly local, but is a 2 year contract doing the sort of thing i do and a higher level.  but that would mean being here another 2 years, and by the time it ends, i'll be close to 55 which is probably a bit old for getting something else and moving house (especially if that involves raising any finance) but a bit young for doing this as a final fling before retirement.

bugger.


----------



## newme (Oct 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not really sure what the etiquette is about interviewing for something permanent / more long term while you're in a temporary job.  gut feeling is the more short term / casual the current thing is, the more reasonable it is to keep looking for something more long term rather than wait for the contract to end.
> 
> may be a bit awkward having to take time off (if it can't be fitted in any other way) so early in a new job, though.
> 
> ...


It has gone a bit weird, the temp place have given me absolutely top notch equipment, high spec CAD quality laptop for excel work, a single project with an unspecified amount of weeks to complete that I am looking at being done in way less so far (but won't raise expectations too high as I know where that leads) and it is so easy going. I don't get hassled, there are variable everythings, wfh whenever I want, start/finish the same. I had two meetings this week and one was a find out what the project is and got an unprompted apology about it being 9am, the next is make sure I get paid.

I can fit in anything whenever unless I have the very sparse meetings. Not sure about notice but big local employer so a week would be useful for potential future reasons, especially with weekly pay and other place being monthly and Christmas coming up... No bonus, they do temp to perm usually so kind of standard and they are definitely lacking in what I am doing. I went straight into a project for a head of two departments that involves their main fee quotes, so not a small thing on 7-8 figure projects. Also given leeway to do however I wanted so long as it works.

This particular opportunity? Not sure, I was once one of their biggest users from the other side of the equation however... so that holds some weight in a national company. Enough they sent people who dont leave the office, ever, 400 miles to meet me when an upgrade happened. Also its the sort of money where I could sit at that level indefinitely with ease and just get lower hours as I go along for the same comparative pay. I just like this one more..... so far anyway. I tend to go all in on things if they are actually not shit because I want stability. The other role could lead to consultant work at insane wages but wow the inconsistency concerns me even at triple my new day rate, which is 40% over my last wage, other role is 50% over that....

Honestly I would rather stay here but its, will I get to? Is this a fair representation of work here? I could go up a few grades in a few years and be easily settled but I literally just completed a qualification in the other role and have experience. It isn't as challenging tho. I seem to do 5 years and get a professional qualification or vice versa then find it boring, did my 3rd in May and was looking at new areas while studying lol. This is all problem solving, all day, with good conditions and minimal hassle. That was always the dream, well apart from the not working bit. No hassle, a challenge so I am not bored and pay that's enough. I don't care about the idea of earning lots of money, unless it means it also doesn't affect my personal life or cause more stress. I saw my dad work his ass off in about 8 different fields then have to medically retire then died barely into 'real' retirement earlier this year having not been able to enjoy it, fuck that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2022)

newme said:


> It has gone a bit weird







newme said:


> I saw my dad work his ass off in about 8 different fields then have to medically retire then died barely into 'real' retirement earlier this year having not been able to enjoy it, fuck that.





can relate to that - my dad got early retirement at 57 (he'd been with that company more or less since he finished his national service) and didn't quite last one year of retirement 



Puddy_Tat said:


> one is for something fairly undemanding but do-able (if they don't think i'm overqualified / too old / not got the right sort of experience) in SE London that would mean moving, and a bit less money than i'm on now, but i'd not really need to run a car any more.



i couldn't quite face that one - for one thing, would not have been wfh-able, so would have meant moving house rapidly - renting somewhere and then selling up here.



Puddy_Tat said:


> other is fairly local, but is a 2 year contract doing the sort of thing i do and a higher level. but that would mean being here another 2 years, and by the time it ends, i'll be close to 55 which is probably a bit old for getting something else and moving house (especially if that involves raising any finance) but a bit young for doing this as a final fling before retirement.



it's 3 years not 2.  

hmm.

of course redundancy in current job isn't definite (even if the chancellor's budget goes how i think it will, it will be a month or three making a decision to have redundancies, then a process - the other two people on same grade as me have been there longer, one's got a youngish family so certainly wouldn't volunteer to go, the other's about the same sort of age as me, so probably not quite at the 'looking for early retirement' phase.)

where i live now was intended as temporary nearly 20 years ago and for various reasons, possible moves since just haven't quite happened.  

do i want another 3 years in limbo (but getting paid a decent amount) - if i get it of course?   and then try to get something else when i'm 56?

or risk redundancy in a few months and be scratching around for whatever i can get then?

oh bugger.  i'm too old and too tired for this shit.

(while recognising i could be in a worse position...)


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2022)

I find it really hard to apply for jobs. Today is the deadline for a job I have known about for weeks. Instead of applying bit by bit when I get a chance my anxiety has spiralled and I just can’t do it. Can someone fix me? I can pay…in other top tips of how to sabotage yourself


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 23, 2022)

thismoment said:


> I find it really hard to apply for jobs. Today is the deadline for a job I have known about for weeks. Instead of applying bit by bit when I get a chance my anxiety has spiralled and I just can’t do it. Can someone fix me? I can pay…in other top tips of how to sabotage yourself


Just smash it out! It can’t hurt! The worst that can happen is you’ll submit a really crap application and get put on the reject pile. Does that help?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2022)

thismoment said:


> I find it really hard to apply for jobs. Today is the deadline for a job I have known about for weeks. Instead of applying bit by bit when I get a chance my anxiety has spiralled and I just can’t do it. Can someone fix me? I can pay…in other top tips of how to sabotage yourself





depending on how much of a habit you make of applying for jobs, if it's not stating the obvious, it's worth keeping electronic copy of previous ones, so that you can recycle at least some of the bullshit explanations of why you're ideal for the job

and it's worth bearing in mind that some employers will close applications before the deadline date if they get x number of applications, so it's not a good idea to leave it until the last day.

as for how to, dunno.  does it work for you to make a diary note that on this day / evening you are going to do this job application?


----------



## MBV (Dec 23, 2022)

thismoment said:


> I find it really hard to apply for jobs. Today is the deadline for a job I have known about for weeks. Instead of applying bit by bit when I get a chance my anxiety has spiralled and I just can’t do it. Can someone fix me? I can pay…in other top tips of how to sabotage yourself



Also save anything you draft answers for so the next application does not feel like a massive effort as you modify what you previously drafted. Good luck.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Just smash it out! It can’t hurt! The worst that can happen is you’ll submit a really crap application and get put on the reject pile. Does that help?


It does actually! I’m just a bit tired. My toddler is a wannabe newborn. I’ve actually had some peace whilst they were taken to the park. I’ve had about 1hr 30mins to myself and I tidied up a bit then have been scrolling on my phone. I don’t have the concentration for long tasks.but that just more excuses. You’re right tho…just get it done


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> depending on how much of a habit you make of applying for jobs, if it's not stating the obvious, it's worth keeping electronic copy of previous ones, so that you can recycle at least some of the bullshit explanations of why you're ideal for the job
> 
> and it's worth bearing in mind that some employers will close applications before the deadline date if they get x number of applications, so it's not a good idea to leave it until the last day.
> 
> as for how to, dunno.  does it work for you to make a diary note that on this day / evening you are going to do this job application?


I put reminders and it’s not that I’ve forgotten. I just get stupidly anxious about it. As a result I’ve ended up only applying for one job this year. I do chop and change previous applications so that I’m at least not starting from scratch. It’s just procrastination I guess and you’re right about some applications closing before the closing date. I’ve seen it mentioned on some ads.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 23, 2022)

thismoment said:


> I put reminders and it’s not that I’ve forgotten. I just get stupidly anxious about it. As a result I’ve ended up only applying for one job this year. I do chop and change previous applications so that I’m at least not starting from scratch. It’s just procrastination I guess and you’re right about some applications closing before the closing date. I’ve seen it mentioned on some ads.


Are you joking me? Employers are desperate, they can’t hire enough people. Nobody is closing before the closing date at the moment.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry for asking a probably foolish question. And sorry again if this is the wrong place to ask, but...

I was idly browsing a job website or three and found an advert for a role which appears to match 99% what I've been doing for the last 20+ years. However, it has a requirement I don't understand, which is "*SC clearance mandatory*". What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 29, 2022)

National security vetting: clearance levels
					






					www.gov.uk
				




Some info here


----------



## a_chap (Dec 29, 2022)

Blimey.

Al that for a job washing cars...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2023)

a_chap said:


> Sorry for asking a probably foolish question. And sorry again if this is the wrong place to ask, but...
> 
> I was idly browsing a job website or three and found an advert for a role which appears to match 99% what I've been doing for the last 20+ years. However, it has a requirement I don't understand, which is "*SC clearance mandatory*". What the heck does that mean?



this thread (about a job i applied for - and didn't get shortlisted for - a couple of years ago) may be relevant


----------



## frogwoman (Sunday at 11:21 PM)

_joins thread_ I really cant do this job another year, I'm done frankly


----------

